# LTTTC #1 - Support Group *Please share your story



## Myshelsong

I know there is a thread out there somewhere for LTTTC Baby #1 but we have had a few new members join our ranks and thought this could be a good fresh start and place where we could vent our frustrations and tell our stories.

Although all LTTTC members struggle daily with infertility issues, those who have never had the experience of childbirth or pregnancy carry their own unique and heartbreaking stories. 

Resentment, jealousy, depression, anger which can play a havoc on our relationships are just a sample of emotional toll this journey plays on each and everyone of us. 

I know that I would love to have a group of women who struggle and feel the same way that I do each and every cycle. 

Please share your stories and heartache so that we can all join together and hopefully celebrate a miracle or two amongst our ranks.


----------



## Myshelsong

I will get this started. 
My Story. My name is Michelle

I came off of birth control October 2010. We were married June 11, 2011 and began trying to conceive right away.

One year later still noting, no chemicals, no mc&#8217;s, no BFP&#8217;s so in August I go to the Drs. Blood work is perfect, Ultrasound shows one cyst but that disappears by November. December HSG shows one blocked tube. Hubbies SA shows perfect super sperm (Jerk). I had a lap scheduled for April but it was cancelled and rescheduled for this month. FX the surgeon shows up this time!

This journey &#8211; which I expected to be an easy one &#8211; has broken my spirit and my self worth. The loneliness that plagues me has crippled my friendships and relationships with my family and worse with my hubby. I don&#8217;t go out, I don't do what I use to love to do because honestly it is to hard. I feel completely and utterly broken. I have anxiety attacks during the worst part and I have never ever been like that. Little things in life are overwhelming and I struggle to just keep up with the monotony of my life. 
Over the last month I have tried to get out of the house, walk the dog, phone my friends again but I am struggling. Hubby is trying to keep my positive, but he is also struggling with this as well even though he puts on a brave face.

This is the hardest thing I have ever done and I am barely even starting it.
To top it off, over the last year I put on a good 35 &#8211; 40 lbs &#8230;. Started WWatchers but having a hard time losing it because all I do is sit at my desk at work and watch tv. 

There, that is my sad and pathetic story. That is what is hidden inside my pleasant smile and laughing manner.


Ok, now you!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooh, I'm excited to see this! :happydance: I just started coming to this forum and was sad that there didn't seem to be an active group like this. 

I've spent most of my time in the TTC after 35 forum, and people there call me Pebble. :flower: Most of my story is in my siggie--we started TTCing May 2012, got a quick BFP that turned out to be ectopic, and then there's been a whole helluva lot of nothing ever since. :cry: We just started seeing a FS/RE. So far all tests results (blood, U/Ss, HSG, SA) have been great, although I have had a small pinching pain since last July that the doc thinks might be endo (no other endo symptoms). Lap/hysteroscopy is happening in a couple of weeks. :argh: I'm finishing up my first Femara/progesterone cycle, and I'm 99% positive it's a bfn. I also only had one follie, suggesting that the Femara did nothing for me. :nope:

Like everyone else, I never suspected this would be difficult for me. OH and I are in great health and I've always had clockwork periods. We started out so optimistic, even after the loss--I got pregnant so quickly so it'll happen again, right? Never occurred to me I'd hit the would-have-been-due date without another bfp. :cry: This whole nonsense has really started to take its toll. I have very little structure to my job; my progress relies on my own concentration and self-discipline, which has really eroded since all this started. I'm tired of the resentment of others, the preoccupation, and the rollercoaster of each cycle. I'm sick of seeing other people flit in and out of here with quick, sticky bfps. :grr: And this has only been a little over a year for me! I know other people here likely roll their eyes at my sob story. I can understand that. 

Myshel, I'm sorry to hear of everything you've gone through. :hugs: I hope your journey has a happy ending soon. Why was your lap cancelled?

:dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and this!!!



Myshelsong said:


> Hubbies SA shows perfect super sperm (Jerk).

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## oneday87

HI :flower:

I'll join. think we can all use a little support. 

So i was married july 8th 2011 that is when we started to try. 
we where relaxed and didnt really put much thought into. we thought this was going to be a easy. a couple of months of unprotected sex and wam bam thank wou mam and lovely baby bump.
so when christmas came and went without even a sniff of a bfp i started to get a little bit concerned. so out came the opk charting and a hell of a lot of other things. a new obsession devolped. 

October 2012 i decided it was time to go to the docs. my bloods came back i wasnt ammune to rubella and i do not ov. so i had to have a boaster which meant we could try for 2 months and we where refered to the hosptial.

dec 3rd 2012 our first hospital appoinment. i got booked in for scans hubby had his sa. which came back fine.

My scans showed a large cyst which got bigger over christmas so in feb 2013 i had an op to remove it.
while i was under i had a scopy and hsg. 
found out my right tube is twisted and scarred. talks of removing it followed. but i had to wait until april for my next appionment. i had 6 months of knowing i didnt ovulated. 6 months for hopelessness. knowing each month my chances where very very slim actually depressed me. there was nothing i could do. no amount of planning or bding or anything was going to help because my bloody body wasnt working!!! :cry:

any way april 29th we got some good news some hope. my tube isnt being removed as my age is in my favour. if we need to go further down this road then yes i will have to say good bye to my right tube. but not yet. and i was give 3 month of clomid!! i was finally going to ov!!! :happydance:

so may was my 1st month of clomid unfortunatly af showed.
but i did o! i had 3 scans monitoring my reaction. but will not be having my second month. as all looked good.

So for this first time in a very long time i see light at the end of the tunnel. im enjoying being hopeful for a change. 

essay sorry :blush:

Hi Michelle, i am sorry sorry to read your story. this is a horrible journey to be taking. and im trully surprised by how many of us taking it. this world has opened m eyes alot.

I get what you are saying. i to pulled into myslef. i became very isolated. my own doing. its hard very hard. women that have been doing this for 6 year like ive seen on this forum need some kind of medal for strength!!!

i honestly wish you all the luck in world.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello Ladies, thank you for joining the conversation!

Hello Pebble - It is nice to meet you. Sorry to hear about your etopic, that is so horrible. Hopefully with your upcoming tests they will see what is going on.
Mine was cancelled for no reason except my surgeon/Dr had something come up maybe a emergency surgery. Either way I am excited / impatient for this to happen.

Oneday - yeah you are ovulating! I know that getting the BFN (I say the f* word whenever I write this in my head) is horrible, but seeing some progress has to be fantastic. Congrats! Sorry about the tube, my righty is also shot. not fun knowing I can only catch it 1/2 the time!


----------



## pipilotta

Hello Ladies, can I join?:hi:

I'm fairly new to Bb, but not to our ttc journey. Dh and me have been together for over 11 years, and got married a year ago. We have been activly trying for over 18 months now, but haven't used bc for about 5 years. I started posting in the ttc section, but I quickly felt a bit sad over threre, too many success stories, and I feel more comfortable in the Lttc forum.
We had our first doctors appointment early this year, and he referred us to a fertility clinic. My tests so far seem all ok, but my husband was diagnosed with a low sperm count, poor shape of sperm and he said our chances conceiving naturally was so low, he put us on the waiting list for ivf. As far as I understood our first cycle is to begin in january next year.
Because of my dh age (he turned 50 this year (eek, but he never looked his age, and I love him dearly haha, and he is young in is heart) and I'm 35) he recommended a scsa (sperm chromatin structure assay) test, which tests for dna damage in the sperm, and aparently because it measures thousands of sperm at once it is suposed to be more accurate than other tests. We will do the test in the next few weeks some time.
We are very lucky living in New Zealand, as we get two free ivf cycles funded by the public health system for couples like us. 
We still have to get our heads around all this, and learn the new language, and actually understand what is happening. In the meantime we are continuing trying, and hope it might still happen all naturally.


----------



## Myshelsong

Yes you can join! Nice to meet you

There is a really good thread on hear about improving sperm quality. If you are really wanting to conceive naturally I would definitely recommend him trying some of the vitamins suggested. There have been lots of medical studies on ways to improve this quality and some real success stories here. There is still hope!

It was a recent thread so If you cant find it I will do a search and post it for you.

*Edit: I found the link to the thread I was talking about Just click below!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1863775-vitamins-minerals-dh.html*


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry myshel, that you are feeling so down. It is easy to lose yourself in this journey, and it is important that we try and don't lose use completely.
Thank you for the link, this is really helpful, pbl_ge was talking about this in the other thread, and I was keen to do some research. For losing weight, there is a great free app for android, called noom, it works a bit like ww people say, but actually tries to get you active as well. I used it to get back to my normal weight after I gained 10 Kg from stopping smoking. And I actually started running fairly regularly (no marathons, haha, but little runs made for me), and I have become more active. It really helped me during mt ttc journey, and the ups and downs too.

Oneday, great that you o'd this month! 

Pbl_ge it's hard to motivate yourself, and find inspiration if your job is like this. I try and focus on other things when I have had jobs like this, but it really can drain you


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, pipi! :hi:

Myshel, I think if I were all ready for the surgery and it got cancelled I would completely lose my ... marble. :hissy: :hissy: :brat: :brat: That's terrible! :hugs: Did you notice our laps are one day apart? We can share the ice cream and the remote! :haha:


----------



## Myshelsong

I did notice but totally forgot to mention it

Glad I will not be going through it totally alone, cant wait to catch up on some cheesy movies :happydance: Ones where I can cry and not be looked at funny. Also really excited about pain killers. FX they give me good ones.


----------



## ilovegoob

Hello ladies. Thank you for sharing your stories. Me and DH were married 2008 but didnt start trying until 2010. I knew something was wrong when I was younger, around 25, but i didnt know what. I had never been pregnant, never even had a scare. Come to find out i have BOTH tubes blocked. I was on BC for 2 years for no reason!!A lap in november confirmed the blockages and my doc couldn't remove them. They told us we would only conceive with IVF, which costs 15,000. We dont have that kinda money. I was devastated. Hurt, annoyed, broken. I decided that I wanted to try and unblock myself and took an enzyme and did castor oil packs for 4 months. In April I had an hsg that showed my right tube open!!!!! Elation! We have a chance to do it naturally. In may i did 100mg clomid but it didnt work. I just met with my doc who advised me that iui may not work (its much cheaper, only 1500) because the cilia in my tubes may not push the egg to the uterus. It may be damaged because of the blockages. Heartbroken. Again. So here I am. Not pregnant. With a younger sister that has two beautiful kids and a brother who may get married soon. I am terrified she will be preggo before me.


----------



## J_Lynn

I love this!

My story ... we were married Feb of 2012, but we went to the doctor summer prior because I just had to get my regular annual done and I wanted to see about getting pregnant because we sure weren't ever using protection and there was never even a "oh I may be pregnant" scare so I knew after a year of that mess it was time to escalate it lol. I've known I've had PCOS since I was about 16, so I knew it wasn't going to be easy or fast so I wanted to ask. Well, with that pap they found abnormal cells. Turned out to be right on the cusp of cervical cancer, so they had to schedule a LEEP for a few weeks to remove the pre-cancerous cells. 

After that, we spoke and I had an HSG where both of my tubes were blocked. The HSG unblocked one tube fully and partially unblocked the other. Boo. But, better than nothing :) After talking to my Dr he wanted to go in and do a laproscopy, d&c, in-depth HSG and see if I have endo and see what is going on with my tubes. So we did that. Then we monitored everything for a while and make sure all the surgeries were covered and then finally in Feb of this year we started clomid after doing the Creighton Model Family Planning charting and classes. LOVE THEM. I have had nothing but BFNs. I don't make fertile type CM which sucks - but we are working on it. So now I take a handful of pills every day and I start femara this month after 4 months of clomid getting nowhere.

My husband has 2 children already, but he is with me at every appointment and is absolutely my rock during all of this. He lets me cry, get mad, vent, bitch, complain, whine, pity myself, etc and just always is so positive and tells me over and over it will happen. He wants a baby just as bad as I do - and I love that because he doesn't have to be like that, he has two kids already, he doesn't have to want another one - but he does. And with how he acts, you'd swear this would be his first. I love him so much. TTC has taken a toll on my mental stability - and I am angry a lot, I hate being around his kids, I get angry beyond all belief when he talks about them as babies, I don't want to play happy family ... the whole 9. Like I don't want any part of it because it's a constant reminder to me about how his horrid exwife (she has put me through hell the last few years, I have had to press charges and take her to court multiple times) can have kids but I can't. 

I'm turning 30 in November, my DH is 37 in October. And that's the cliffsnote version of my story :D


----------



## pipilotta

pbl_ge said:


> Hi, pipi! :hi:
> 
> Hi pbl_ge!:hi:
> Great to see you are here too!
> 
> So nice to see so many stories coming through, it makes me feel not so alone!:flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

*Myshel* - Sounds like we have similar plans for our recovery. Maybe we should share cheesy movie lists! A good cheesy movie is hard to find.

*ilovegoob* - :hi: That's amazing that you had such success with the castor oil packs! :shock: I hope you catch up with your sister soon. :hugs:

*J_Lynn *- Wow, what a story! I also saw that you're responding really well to the Femara! :thumbup: :happydance: Perhaps you'll even get lucky soon! :winkwink: Btw, I'm originally from Chattanooga, and lived in Nashville for several years--still my favorite place I've ever lived. If you don't mind me asking, where are you? 

* Pippi *- I agree! This thread is great. :hugs: 

Monday is test day for me, but I'm not optimistic. Then I'm headed to visit the in-laws on Cape Cod to help the days leading up to the lap speed by. :boat:


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> *J_Lynn *- Wow, what a story! I also saw that you're responding really well to the Femara! :thumbup: :happydance: Perhaps you'll even get lucky soon! :winkwink: Btw, I'm originally from Chattanooga, and lived in Nashville for several years--still my favorite place I've ever lived. If you don't mind me asking, where are you?

I'm between Memphis and Nashville in the Jackson area :) 

My daddy used to own a house up on the mountain in Chattanooga - I LOVE Chattanooga. I also adore Nashville, we go there from time to time ... we stay the heck out of Memphis though haha :thumbup:


----------



## Madgirl

Hi ladies! Can I join you and share my story as well?

I have been married since August 2002. Me (34) and DH (41) started TTC in January 2006. In 2010 I did 6 cycles of clomid and ovulated only 2 of those cycles. September of 2012 I started my first cycle of femara and ovulated beautifully! I have since then done 5 total cycles of femara, but obviously no baby lol.

I am currently in the TWW and hoping for a BFP. Its been a long 7 1/2 years.

I have recently been exercising with cardio every day and doing yoga, in hopes that it will help my PCOS. Also DH recently had a S/A and it came back with 137 million sperm, 60% rapid progression motility, 10% slow progression motility, 30% immotile, and 50% normal morphology, normal viscosity, and grade 3+ forward progression.

So yea, its me not him lol.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello ladies and welcome Mad, Jay, Goob ... Sorry if I forget anyone I am on my mobile.
I am so glad I an not totally alone in this!

I haven't decided on my movie list yet but pretty sure I am going to have Pride and Prejudice the long version for sure mixed in somewhere.

Good luck for all that are testing this weekend. I fondly got a positive opk yesterday, three months of blank ones so we are giving it a solid try this weekend.


----------



## Madgirl

Michelle, Good luck this weekend!! I hope yall catch an egg!


----------



## Lemonade

It is so good to read everyone's stories. You have all been through so much!

DH and I have been married since August 2011, and only officially TTC since last October but we didn't really prevent before that because we kind of always knew we would have problems conceiving. My periods have never been regular - I go months and sometimes years between them. My GP suspected PCOS when I was 15, but I didn't get officially diagnosed until 2009 (age 23). 

This month is our first cycle of Clomid 50mg and we are waiting to see if I ovulate. What a rollercoaster TTC is, I feel emotionally exhausted already. 

Good luck everybody, fingers crossed we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## pbl_ge

J_Lynn, I love Chattanooga, too. :cloud9: Very proud it's my hometown. Sadly, my parents, who lived on Signal Mountain, just moved a month ago to be closer to my brother and me, so I have no more relatives in the area. Was your dad on Signal or Lookout? 

Myshel, do you mean the version with Colin Firth? :shock: I hardly need to watch that thing anymore, as I think I have it memorized! :haha: That's a great idea! I hope you catch that eggy! Congrats on the positive OPK! :dust: 

Madgirl, glad Femara is working for you! Hope the TWW goes by quickly! 

Lemon, I hope the Clomid works for you!!

Please allow me to be the first member our new little group to announce a :bfn:! :haha: :cry: This was our first Femara cycle, and I don't think it did a thing for us at all. Next month is a break month because of the lap, so at least I won't have to use progesterone supps! :happydance: 

Myshel, testing this AM did make me wonder--would you like to establish guidelines on this thread for people who get bfps? :shrug: I'm on a thread where everyone is asked to put pregnancy-related news into spoilers. It's just an idea. :flower: If you have anything in particular you'd like women to do, we could establish it as a habit early on. :thumbup:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Pebble.

EDIT** Oh YES Collin Firth!

I think that is a great question and to be honest I have no idea!
What would everyone prefer?

We are officially the originals in this group so if everyone would rather see spoilers than the dreaded pregnancy countdown than I think that would be a good idea.
I don't want people not to be able to celebrate especially because for us it is such a journey, but blocking or hiding tickers is probably a smart idea. Does anyone have any other suggestion?

Sorry about the bfn, I know you are doing the lap but still it stings. Big hugs.:hug: I know my first lap I had it in my head that it was my last chance to get preggers before the lap and I was devastated with I started af even though i knew the likelihood of getting pregnant was pretty minimal


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Lemon,

It is, nice too see/meet you. hopefully this first cycle will kick everything into gear for you!

So how is every ones weekend going? Any big plans?

Since it is our wedding anniversary this week so we decided to treat ourselves and get nice sheets and cover. Second year is cotton so we thought it would be perfect. Who knew there are do many choices, it took us two hours to pick them out!


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> J_Lynn, I love Chattanooga, too. :cloud9: Very proud it's my hometown. Sadly, my parents, who lived on Signal Mountain, just moved a month ago to be closer to my brother and me, so I have no more relatives in the area. Was your dad on Signal or Lookout?
> 
> Myshel, do you mean the version with Colin Firth? :shock: I hardly need to watch that thing anymore, as I think I have it memorized! :haha: That's a great idea! I hope you catch that eggy! Congrats on the positive OPK! :dust:
> 
> Madgirl, glad Femara is working for you! Hope the TWW goes by quickly!
> 
> Lemon, I hope the Clomid works for you!!
> 
> Please allow me to be the first member our new little group to announce a :bfn:! :haha: :cry: This was our first Femara cycle, and I don't think it did a thing for us at all. Next month is a break month because of the lap, so at least I won't have to use progesterone supps! :happydance:
> 
> Myshel, testing this AM did make me wonder--would you like to establish guidelines on this thread for people who get bfps? :shrug: I'm on a thread where everyone is asked to put pregnancy-related news into spoilers. It's just an idea. :flower: If you have anything in particular you'd like women to do, we could establish it as a habit early on. :thumbup:

Lookout Mtn - on N Crest, I love that area so much. It's so peaceful and quiet - Chattanooga is just wonderful, it's close enough to the main cities but its not all hustle and bustle like Nashville and Atlanta :)

I'm in agreeable with the spoiler alerts - But at the same time for LTTTC'ers, I almost like seeing BFPs because it gives me hope. It only drives me almost to drink with the ones who have been TTC since April. Of this year. lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Lemon,
> 
> It is, nice too see/meet you. hopefully this first cycle will kick everything into gear for you!
> 
> So how is every ones weekend going? Any big plans?
> 
> Since it is our wedding anniversary this week so we decided to treat ourselves and get nice sheets and cover. Second year is cotton so we thought it would be perfect. Who knew there are do many choices, it took us two hours to pick them out!

That would be wonderful... I think that's a great idea. Hubby and I really do need a new comforter and sheet set. I have 4 that I swap out between now but they're very masculine colors - grey, black, blues, plaid and then comforters are all pretty masculine outside of my white down. I want something with color and a feminine touch. Maybe some yellows with hues of gray and a nice soft pattern ... Oh man you made me think of something wonderful! haha


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies :flower:

I'm shellie most of my story is in my signature/journal - long and complicate story lol LTTTC#1 for 12 years (2 different partners - first DH also had issues, my now DH SA is fine) HSG showed both tubes were 'blocked' (i say it in inverted commas as they refused to say they were blocked - 2nd attempt opened the left one ) left one now open after HSG, right one, well i'll find out on 25th june the official diagnosis for the right one. This is my first cycle after my HSG (HSG cycle was obviously a bust or i wouldn't be posting lol) so hoping the clear out has done me some good. I've lost a lot of weight over the last 7 months but my hormone results were excellent before i lost weight (much to my FS's dismay!) My FS are pretty much done with me after this next appointment and won't give me clomid to boost Ovualtion as i O on my own :growlmad: So relying on Soy Isoflavones to do the job instead until after this appoitment then i'm switching to the other hosptial who have already agreed to accept me. I'm a chronic spotter with short cycles, LPD and never a BFP in all the years i've been trying :dohh: (and my current FS don't see any of these issues as a problem!) 

Hoping this next few months with a clear out finally do the trick :thumbup:

good luck ladies x


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Shelly, 12 years! Hopefully soy works for you, i have heard positive things about soy so good luck. 
How long have you been with your current DH?

J_Lynn - We had the best sleep on them last night, it was such a good idea we totally needed new sheets and the comforter (just a light blue with stitching) wasnt too warm or to light, it was just right.


----------



## xxshellsxx

hiya, we've been together 5 and half years. my Ex and I together for 9 previously. DH and I tried to let nature take it's course as he has 2 kids already... but i knew deep down it wasn't going to happen and would need interventions of some kind. Soy gave me a 25 day cycle with no spotting the cycle before my HSG so hopefully i can get the same with a BFP at the end of this one! lol x


----------



## pipilotta

pbl_ge said:


> J_Lynn, I love Chattanooga, too. :cloud9: Very proud it's my hometown. Sadly, my parents, who lived on Signal Mountain, just moved a month ago to be closer to my brother and me, so I have no more relatives in the area. Was your dad on Signal or Lookout?
> 
> Myshel, do you mean the version with Colin Firth? :shock: I hardly need to watch that thing anymore, as I think I have it memorized! :haha: That's a great idea! I hope you catch that eggy! Congrats on the positive OPK! :dust:
> 
> Madgirl, glad Femara is working for you! Hope the TWW goes by quickly!
> 
> Lemon, I hope the Clomid works for you!!
> 
> Please allow me to be the first member our new little group to announce a :bfn:! :haha: :cry: This was our first Femara cycle, and I don't think it did a thing for us at all. Next month is a break month because of the lap, so at least I won't have to use progesterone supps! :happydance:
> 
> Myshel, testing this AM did make me wonder--would you like to establish guidelines on this thread for people who get bfps? :shrug: I'm on a thread where everyone is asked to put pregnancy-related news into spoilers. It's just an idea. :flower: If you have anything in particular you'd like women to do, we could establish it as a habit early on. :thumbup:

I'm sorry for your bfn pbl_ge:hugs:! Yay for no supplements though, enjoy!

Sorry, this might be a stupid question from a newbie, what are the spoilers you are talking about? 
For my part, seeing bfp here would make me incredibly happy, and rather than being upset it would give me lots of hope! I would'nt mind seeing any bfp announcements, but i'm happy to go with any decisions.

Talked to dh about supplements for him, and I will get some later today. Great to see him so supportive.:thumbup:

Our plan A is, take supplements and try to improve his motility and count, and try hard to get pregnant naturally. Plan B, try ivf, Plan C is go back to plan A :coffee:


----------



## Serenyx

Hi Ladies - mind if I join you?

I'm not sure if this is quite the right place for me as technically I am not LTTTC#1 (my daughter was stillborn), but I don't feel right on the secondary infertility boards either as I don't have any living children :(

*My story*

DH and I have been together for 12 years now. In 2002 we had an early MC and after several years of NTNP we seriously started trying again in April 2010. A year came and went with no joy so we were referred for fertility testing. We had all the baseline testing done by our GP and they referred us to a specialist who carried out further testing. In November 2011 I was due to have a HyCoSy but instead got my first BFP in 10 years that month however my daughter was stillborn in early 2012 :cry: 

We started trying again pretty much straight away and now due to the length of time we have been trying again we have been referred back for more fertility testing. I had my HyCoSy last week which showed my tubes are open which is a bit of a relief.

So at the moment we are listed as having unexplained fertility problems, however we both do have some known issues. I have polycystic ovaries and somewhat irregular cycles (they vary between 27 and 41 days but in the last 6 month they have evened out). They are not convinced I ovulate every month (my day 21 bloods are inconclusive) but I chart and most months I do get a temperature rise which indicates ovulation (not in all months though). DH has some fairly major issues with his motility and morphology although his count is ok.

Our consultant has said it is unlikely that we can conceive naturally (not impossible, just unlikely) and that IVF with ICSI is our best chance. However we had a miracle happen once so we are still TTC whilst waiting for IVF.

We are currently waiting for our next consultant appointment to see if they will fund an NHS cycle or two. If not then we will go private (I was all set to go private and had several of the initial tests and scans done then the private consultant told us to go back to the NHS as we are eligible for funding due to the fact we have been TTC for over 3 years with no live birth in this time).

We started DH on some Wellman conception tablets + Vitamin C after his last SA showed very poor motility and morphology. He has been on them for about 6 weeks now, so it will be another 6 before they start to take effect.

As for myself, I take Sanatogen 'Mum to Be' tablets (which I have been on for over 3 years now), Vitamin C and Omega 3, 6 & 9 every day with some additional evening primrose oil and vitamin B complex tablets from CD1 to ovulation.

If anyone has any other suggestions I would be grateful to hear them :flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Serene you are more than welcome to join. I am so sorry to hear of your loss there are no words, but my heart goes out to you.

When are you going for IVF?

As for the ticker for announcing BFP ... I don't want to say you can't have a ticker because we are obviously all going through something hard and if we do (when we do) we should all be celebrating it together. Now if you are on a thread that requests this already, totally understand but know you can announce anything here and we will celebrate with you!
It sounds like some of us are starting new treatments our getting a procedure done inn the next little while so although this has been a long road for all hopefully we can start sharing in our joys as well as our heart aches.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, really like this thread. I have been on threads and although all the ladies have been great, I feel they just cannot understand what I have been through and continue to.

So here is our story.

I (34) have been with my wonderful DH (35) for 15 years and married in 2005. We both went to university together and when we finished end 2003 we thought it was time I came of the pill and just see what happens. Anyway by the end of 2005 we thought it was time we seen a FS. Lots of bloods etc were taken and my husband had a sample taken. Everything seemed fine except DH sample was borderline low motility and count. The FS started me on clomid in 2006 and after the first round we had a BFP. We were so excited at only 4 weeks we shouted it from the top of the roof. However, our happiness was short lived and at 11 weeks I had a missed miscarriage. I would say our journey really started here. Following this I had a further 5 rounds of Clomid and then 3 rounds of IUI all unsuccessful. In between all of this I had a D&C and found out I have mild endometroiosis. At this point I lived in the UK and we had to wait for public funded IVF until I was 31 (criteria) but before this we emigrated to NZ. April 2012 I started the Billings Ovulation Programme and after one cycle I had a miracle BFP, this time we thought we would wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. However, at 8 weeks I had a D&C for a blighted ovum. Then three months later a miracle happened I had another BFP however at only 5 weeks I was rushed to hospital with an ectopic for which I lost a tube. Now here we are awaiting IVF hopefully November just waiting in a date.

Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and hopefully to see lots of BFP's and sticky beans soon.


----------



## LornaMJ

Serenyx said:


> Hi Ladies - mind if I join you?
> 
> I'm not sure if this is quite the right place for me as technically I am not LTTTC#1 (my daughter was stillborn), but I don't feel right on the secondary infertility boards either as I don't have any living children :(
> 
> *My story*
> 
> DH and I have been together for 12 years now. In 2002 we had an early MC and after several years of NTNP we seriously started trying again in April 2010. A year came and went with no joy so we were referred for fertility testing. We had all the baseline testing done by our GP and they referred us to a specialist who carried out further testing. In November 2011 I was due to have a HyCoSy but instead got my first BFP in 10 years that month however my daughter was stillborn in early 2012 :cry:
> 
> We started trying again pretty much straight away and now due to the length of time we have been trying again we have been referred back for more fertility testing. I had my HyCoSy last week which showed my tubes are open which is a bit of a relief.
> 
> So at the moment we are listed as having unexplained fertility problems, however we both do have some known issues. I have polycystic ovaries and somewhat irregular cycles (they vary between 27 and 41 days but in the last 6 month they have evened out). They are not convinced I ovulate every month (my day 21 bloods are inconclusive) but I chart and most months I do get a temperature rise which indicates ovulation (not in all months though). DH has some fairly major issues with his motility and morphology although his count is ok.
> 
> Our consultant has said it is unlikely that we can conceive naturally (not impossible, just unlikely) and that IVF with ICSI is our best chance. However we had a miracle happen once so we are still TTC whilst waiting for IVF.
> 
> We are currently waiting for our next consultant appointment to see if they will fund an NHS cycle or two. If not then we will go private (I was all set to go private and had several of the initial tests and scans done then the private consultant told us to go back to the NHS as we are eligible for funding due to the fact we have been TTC for over 3 years with no live birth in this time).
> 
> We started DH on some Wellman conception tablets + Vitamin C after his last SA showed very poor motility and morphology. He has been on them for about 6 weeks now, so it will be another 6 before they start to take effect.
> 
> As for myself, I take Sanatogen 'Mum to Be' tablets (which I have been on for over 3 years now), Vitamin C and Omega 3, 6 & 9 every day with some additional evening primrose oil and vitamin B complex tablets from CD1 to ovulation.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions I would be grateful to hear them :flower:

So sorry to hear your story, this journey is so wicked! We were told back in the UK by the FS there that it was very unlikely we would concieve naturally again and that IVF/ICSI was our only chance. However, we had another 2 miracle BFP's last year so never say never. We are also still trying naturally until our IVF. Is there still a postcode lottery on the UK for when you are eligible for PF IVF. I hope you arr accepted and get your IVF soon. :flower:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey I just realised that this is for LTTC#1 who have not been Pregnant etc. I hope it is OK that I jump on here as although I have had 3 pregnancies they have never lasted more than 12 weeks and I have not had that chance to "feel" pregnant. Hope this is OK just let me know.


----------



## Myshelsong

LornaMJ said:


> Hey I just realised that this is for LTTC#1 who have not been Pregnant etc. I hope it is OK that I jump on here as although I have had 3 pregnancies they have never lasted more than 12 weeks and I have not had that chance to "feel" pregnant. Hope this is OK just let me know.

So sorry to hear about your loses.
To me I wanted to start a thread for all of us ladies who are struggling to have a baby. 
Some of our ladies have had unsuccessful pregnancies, some have never had a BFP. All are welcome.


----------



## LornaMJ

Myshelsong said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hey I just realised that this is for LTTC#1 who have not been Pregnant etc. I hope it is OK that I jump on here as although I have had 3 pregnancies they have never lasted more than 12 weeks and I have not had that chance to "feel" pregnant. Hope this is OK just let me know.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your loses.
> To me I wanted to start a thread for all of us ladies who are struggling to have a baby.
> Some of our ladies have had unsuccessful pregnancies, some have never had a BFP. All are welcome.Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: and like I said looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and thanks for starting this thread :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

pipilotta said:


> Sorry, this might be a stupid question from a newbie, what are the spoilers you are talking about?
> For my part, seeing bfp here would make me incredibly happy, and rather than being upset it would give me lots of hope! I would'nt mind seeing any bfp announcements, but i'm happy to go with any decisions.

Not a stupid question, Pipi! I love the spoilers! I definitely love seeing LTTTC people getting bfps, but sometimes the news and the tickers are painful to see. They work like this:

Spoiler
:tease: :tease: :tease:

Two ways to get it. First is to click on the smiley face with a black bar over his eyes that you see with the font colors and all that on the tool bar (might need to click Go Advanced--sometimes it's a very basic tool bar) above the box where you write your posts. Gotta highlight your text, then click on the icon. 

The second, and easier IMHO, is just to write:

[*spoiler] Your hidden text here. [*/spoiler]

But take out the *. :flower:

You can put your entire siggie in spoilers, too. I will definitely be doing that if I ever get another bfp, because it makes me so happy when others do it. :flower: :flower: :flower: 

Serenyz and Lorna--both of your stories are so heartbreaking. :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so sorry you both had to go through that. I hope your rainbow babies will come soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Myshelsong

I am glad you showed us because honestly I had seen them before but never knew how it worked lol


----------



## Serenyx

Thank you for making me feel so welcome all :flower:



Myshelsong said:


> Serene you are more than welcome to join. I am so sorry to hear of your loss there are no words, but my heart goes out to you.
> 
> When are you going for IVF?

Thank you x

We don't have an actual start date yet. We were all set to go private when the nurse and consultant at the private clinic told us to go back to the NHS as we were eligible for funding. The clinic I have chosen are one of three our local NHS use (they don't do the IVF themselves, they send you over to a private clinic). So our doctors referred us back and the final test I needed before receiving funding was the HyCoSy (I had all the other required tests done a couple of years ago). 

I am now waiting for our follow up appointment following the HyCoSy where I hope they will put us forward for funding. We have already had all of the baseline tests the private clinic require (AMH, pelvic scan, HIV, Hep B & C etc), some done privately but the last few were done on the NHS in preparation for the IVF so I hope this means we will get the funding (the consultant I am seeing on the NHS is exactly the same one I will see privately and the same one I was under for testing a couple of years ago. So hopefully I will know more by mid-July. I was told by the nurse (who works closely with the PCT) that we should only be delayed by a cycle or two at the most but I'm not convinced the funding will come through that quickly (I was all set to be starting a private cycle this month). Certainly not now I have to wait 7 weeks just for the follow up appointment. But we will see, if for some reason we don't get the funding I will simply go as a private patient again :)




LornaMJ said:


> So sorry to hear your story, this journey is so wicked! We were told back in the UK by the FS there that it was very unlikely we would concieve naturally again and that IVF/ICSI was our only chance. However, we had another 2 miracle BFP's last year so never say never. We are also still trying naturally until our IVF. Is there still a postcode lottery on the UK for when you are eligible for PF IVF. I hope you arr accepted and get your IVF soon. :flower:

Well I had a HyCoSy this month and a few people seem to get a miracle bfp in the few cycles after a HyCoSy so I am keeping my fingers crossed :flower: We also have DH on supplements now to try and improve his sperm motility and morphology so you never know :)

There is still a bit of a postcode lottery over her. We are fortunate we still live in Surrey as we are eligible under their criteria (trying for over 3 years with no living children) but in one of our neighbouring counties we wouldn't be eligible as we did fall pregnant and their criteria is trying for over 3 years with no pregnancy, so it really does depend :(


----------



## pipilotta

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, really like this thread. I have been on threads and although all the ladies have been great, I feel they just cannot understand what I have been through and continue to.
> 
> So here is our story.
> 
> I (34) have been with my wonderful DH (35) for 15 years and married in 2005. We both went to university together and when we finished end 2003 we thought it was time I came of the pill and just see what happens. Anyway by the end of 2005 we thought it was time we seen a FS. Lots of bloods etc were taken and my husband had a sample taken. Everything seemed fine except DH sample was borderline low motility and count. The FS started me on clomid in 2006 and after the first round we had a BFP. We were so excited at only 4 weeks we shouted it from the top of the roof. However, our happiness was short lived and at 11 weeks I had a missed miscarriage. I would say our journey really started here. Following this I had a further 5 rounds of Clomid and then 3 rounds of IUI all unsuccessful. In between all of this I had a D&C and found out I have mild endometroiosis. At this point I lived in the UK and we had to wait for public funded IVF until I was 31 (criteria) but before this we emigrated to NZ. April 2012 I started the Billings Ovulation Programme and after one cycle I had a miracle BFP, this time we thought we would wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. However, at 8 weeks I had a D&C for a blighted ovum. Then three months later a miracle happened I had another BFP however at only 5 weeks I was rushed to hospital with an ectopic for which I lost a tube. Now here we are awaiting IVF hopefully November just waiting in a date.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and hopefully to see lots of BFP's and sticky beans soon.




pbl_ge said:


> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, this might be a stupid question from a newbie, what are the spoilers you are talking about?
> For my part, seeing bfp here would make me incredibly happy, and rather than being upset it would give me lots of hope! I would'nt mind seeing any bfp announcements, but i'm happy to go with any decisions.
> 
> Not a stupid question, Pipi! I love the spoilers! I definitely love seeing LTTTC people getting bfps, but sometimes the news and the tickers are painful to see. They work like this:
> 
> Spoiler
> :tease: :tease: :tease:
> 
> Two ways to get it. First is to click on the smiley face with a black bar over his eyes that you see with the font colors and all that on the tool bar (might need to click Go Advanced--sometimes it's a very basic tool bar) above the box where you write your posts. Gotta highlight your text, then click on the icon.
> 
> The second, and easier IMHO, is just to write:
> 
> [*spoiler] Your hidden text here. [*/spoiler]
> 
> But take out the *. :flower:
> 
> You can put your entire siggie in spoilers, too. I will definitely be doing that if I ever get another bfp, because it makes me so happy when others do it. :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> Serenyz and Lorna--both of your stories are so heartbreaking. :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so sorry you both had to go through that. I hope your rainbow babies will come soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!Click to expand...


Kia Ora Lorna! :hi:
I'm in NZ too, just over the Cook Strait. I'm sorry you had to experience all this, I hope you will become pregnant again soon.:flower:


Thanks Pbl_ge for explaining, this is great!:flower:

Got the supplements for DH, should be ovulating soon, unfortunatly he has to work long hours this week, but we'll try as much as we can :blush:


----------



## ces2008

I've been watching this thread, but just finally got on a computer to add myself. I love this btw!

I'm Carrie. I'm 26 from Duluth, MN, USA. DH is Josh. He is 27. We have been together 11 years. High school Sweethearts! We go married June 13, 2008, after being together for 6 years. In our entire relationship, we have never really used any for of Birth Control. I was on the pill for all of, maybe, 2 months. Should have known that it would take us so long.
I've wanted a baby since I was a teen. Obviously I didn't have one. We finally decided to officially TTC on June 1, 2011. We hoped it would happen in a few months. Now we hit the 2 year mark, with no hint of a BFP. I've had a Diagnostic Lap looking for Endo before we started actively TTC. Since starting, I have had bloodwork, HSG, Ultrasounds and DH had a SA. Everything came back normal. So we are labeld with "Unexplained Female Infertility"
I ovulate on my own, but my OBGYN put me on Clomid to help strengthen it. I did 6 failed cycles, doses 50-150mg. Then, he sent me to see a Nurse Practitioner who runs the Fertillity Clinic.
I was instructed to take this cycle off of treatments to let my body relax from the Clomid. Then, at the beginning of next cycle, I will start my first Letrozole cycle. I'm so hopeful that I get my BFP soon!
During all of this, my sister had her 4th baby. All "accidents." Also, DH's stepsister got pregnant at 13, and gave birth exactly 13 days after she turned 14. Nobody in my family has ever had fertility issues. Except me.
I also have diagnosed Major Depressive Disorder and Major Anxiety Disorder. This struggle hasn't helped that. My family all know everything that's been happening. I have to tell them, cuz I need my entire support system in my corner. To help me handle all the ups and downs. Also included in my support system is my PsychoTherapist Mark. He is amazing. I've seen 3 different therapists, including him. He is the only one who has actually helped me at all. I see him every 2-3 weeks, and it's amazing how much it helps.
Thank you for starting this thread! And thanks to anyone who takes the time to read it.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi,

I'm on one of the other LTTTC threads, but it's dying slowly now with lots of BFPs (there is hope!)... so I thought I'd join this one.

My name is Ella and my DH is called Jack. We're both in our 20s. We got married in Septmember 2011 and started TTC right away. I had a chemical pregnancy in March 2012, which was devastating... but apart from that, nothing doing. We went for tests at a year, and everything came back 'almost' fine. As in, DH is perfectly fertile, I ovulate, but I'm slightly irregular and hormones are always just a little bit off... but the doctors don't seem to mind that...

I had an HSG earlier in the year and showed one blocked tube, but when they repeated the HSG they were both clear.

I'm scheduled for a lap. in July to see if I have endometriosis, because I have very painful periods...

Meanwhile, my DH's brother is having a baby with his 19yr old gf, only been together a year and she's already 6 months pg. The family has gone babycentric, so I'm staying away from everyone, keeping to my quiet corner ;)

I'm onto my 4th month of clomid now, and cycle 21 since we started TTC. I don't think the clomid doing anything for me, as I already ovulate anyway and I haven't had multiple follicles or anything. After this, a break for the lap., and then depending on results we'll see what's next!

Nice to meet you all, and thanks for reading if you did! I enjoyed reading all your stories too and I look forward to having a safe place to vent, complain and make friends!


----------



## Myshelsong

Pipi - Remember the supplements do take a month or two to make an impact on semen, so dont give up after a month keep making him take them. I bought my DH and me matching pill boxes and we take them at the same time, like an old married couple. 

Hi Ces - Depression is the worst. I have always been an emotional person but this has really taken a toll, I feel like I am not even a real person some days and that if I just got pg everything would be fine again. Glad that you are seeking help and that you are having success in battling it.
I cannot believe pregnant at 13 that is so crazy young! WTF? My sister has 10 year old boys so for some reason the idea of them procreating in 3 years just freaks me right out.

Ella - Glad you could join our group and what you said about the other group makes me smile. It can happen! For some reason I have it in my head that after a certain amount of time that it is impossible and I am only humouring myself

At work now trying to avoid clients. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## TLB1986

I feel your pain!! It is so hard sometimes. I thought after having the lap everything would be good... that was in January and still nothing. Hope your surgery goes well.


----------



## bunni4688

Hello ladies! Mind if I join?

I'm fairly new to ltttc and haven't really felt like I fit anywhere else. I knew we were going to have problems from the start. I have always had irregular cycles (27-80 days). I just knew there was something wrong with me, but I had hope that we would conceive naturally. The first year was the hardest year of my life. I had no idea how painful it would be to experience month after month of disappointment. A year came and went without a hint of a bfp. I decided to see a reproductive endocrinologist in March. After testing I was diagnosed with lean pcos and possible endometriosis. I had a very large cyst on my left ovary so he put me on bcp for a month. After the bcp the cyst was gone and hsg was clear. Then I did three rounds of clomid (50mg, 100mg, 150mg) with absolutely no response. I am going to try one round of femara (start friday) before moving on to lap for ovarian drilling and to look for endo. 

Good luck to everyone and hopefully we'll see some bfp's soon!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey bunny, good luck with femara, hopefully it will help you O!

A couple of us have a lap scheduled in two weeks ... A am cautiously optimistic although feel we will need iui our ivf if this doesn't work.


----------



## Myshelsong

TLB1986 said:


> I feel your pain!! It is so hard sometimes. I thought after having the lap everything would be good... that was in January and still nothing. Hope your surgery goes well.

Did they find anything on your lap? How was recovery, date is getting closer and starting to get nervous ...

I have three fur babies as well! Two cats Lelu and Corbin, and our newest addition our dog Calla who we adopted when she was 9 months.


----------



## dovkav123

ilovegoob said:


> Hello ladies. Thank you for sharing your stories. Me and DH were married 2008 but didnt start trying until 2010. I knew something was wrong when I was younger, around 25, but i didnt know what. I had never been pregnant, never even had a scare. Come to find out i have BOTH tubes blocked. I was on BC for 2 years for no reason!!A lap in november confirmed the blockages and my doc couldn't remove them. They told us we would only conceive with IVF, which costs 15,000. We dont have that kinda money. I was devastated. Hurt, annoyed, broken. I decided that I wanted to try and unblock myself and took an enzyme and did castor oil packs for 4 months. In April I had an hsg that showed my right tube open!!!!! Elation! We have a chance to do it naturally. In may i did 100mg clomid but it didnt work. I just met with my doc who advised me that iui may not work (its much cheaper, only 1500) because the cilia in my tubes may not push the egg to the uterus. It may be damaged because of the blockages. Heartbroken. Again. So here I am. Not pregnant. With a younger sister that has two beautiful kids and a brother who may get married soon. I am terrified she will be preggo before me.

Congrats on your good results! You opened your tube with patients and hard work! Don't beleave what doctor says about cillia, you'll see you'll get preggo on your own.
I am 33, and DH is 50.We are trying for 18 months now and all the tests are great. On May we did ultrasound and we saw amazing 2 cm egg. That evening I felt pain and I ovulated. I have period now.I was so upset,,, This egg is in my head every day! Why sperm and egg can not meet! My dr. suspects endo and adhesions from ruptured appendix. She wants to do Lap, but I am very scared. I want to do saline ultrasound (maybe 3D) first.
Also I will put castor oil packs ON MY PELVIS and take serrapeptase enzyme. ILOVEGOOB Please TELL ME WHEN AND HOW OFTEN DID YOU USE CASTOR OIL AND HOW MANY UNITS DID YOU TAKE AN ENZYME.
All 3 cousins we are trying to conceive and one already went for a blood test to confirm her preggo and another cousin just starting to conceive. My girlfriend just anounced with a photo on facebook that she is expecting second child. I am happy for them but it hurts me...
Ladies, who are doing lap this month. I want to know the details. 
Baby dust and stay hopeful!


----------



## pbl_ge

This thread is great--so many lovely ladies sharing their stories. :happydance: :cry: :friends: 

CES, welcome! Sorry you're got such extra struggles to deal with. It's lovely that you married your high school sweetheart, though! I hope the Letrazole works for you. My doc told me that there was no need to chart anymore, but I don't really want to stop. At the very least I want to make sure I confirm O each month, so that I know exactly when it happened. I decided I'll even do that next month (lap month), so that I'll know when AF will show. It's the only thing that makes me feel like I have any kind of handle on what's happening with my body parts these days. :nope: Sending you lots of :dust:!

I'd call a pregnancy at 13 potential child abuse, but that's just me. :nope: 

Welcome, Ella! Hope this month works for you so that you don't need to have the lap! 

:hi: TLB! Yay for fur babies! We have two: 12 year old cat, Guido Benini, and a retired racing greyhound, Duke. Duke is the best thing EVER. I just love him to pieces. I'm with Myshel--would love to hear more about your lap! 

Hi, Bunni! Hope the Femara works for you--I did some reading (I'm a researcher, so I occasionally look up scientific articles on I/F), and it seems like Femara is a MUCH better drug for PCOS. The docs thought I had "lean PCOS," too, but I don't. Just weirdly high AMH. Glad the cyst went away! 

:hi: Dovkav! The lap is scary, but all the ladies who have had it say it's very easy. Many get quick bfps, too! So I'm optimistic!

:hugs: to everyone else!

AFM, we're headed on a short vacation tomorrow. :happydance: I'm going to try and stay away from BnB while I'm gone, just as a little break, although I'll likely stalk for news. :ninja: I'll come back right before the lap. :argh: In the meantime, really hoping AF will come soon so that the worst is over before we head out, although it might already be too late. :growlmad: 

Sending everyone lots of dust!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies!
I'm 29, DH is 33. We have been ttc offically for 2 years this month. I've always had painful AF's but the month we started ttc I started have bad pain in my ovaries almost everyday and even went to the ER for a rupture. 8 painful months later and a series of test with my kidneys and ultrasound with my old OB and my new new OB, I was told I might have endo. My new OB performed a lap and confirmed that it was severe endo. He perfomed an ablation. We though we were good to go since the paing got a lot better but never left. 8 months later no baby and the pain was starting to increas again we decided it was time for a FS. Both hubby and I did the work up, he has Super Sperm except sometimes it can be watery (remedy is for me to lay down after BDing). AFM, another lap for endo was performed with excision (said to have better results) and he cleared the scar tissue from my tubes and opened them, and removed a couple smaill fibroids. Dx with Stage 4 endo (everything was stuck together). RE cleared us 8 weeks later to ttc. 

I was in BC for a few weeks because I was going to start femara but it was post poned because test showed I also have mild pcos. Now Im on metformin and I was also given synthroid because my thyroid levels were 2.8 as compared to under 2 like they like to see it. After a horrible period last week, I will be trying femara in 3 weeks.


----------



## dovkav123

Praying4bump said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I'm 29, DH is 33. We have been ttc offically for 2 years this month. I've always had painful AF's but the month we started ttc I started have bad pain in my ovaries almost everyday and even went to the ER for a rupture. 8 painful months later and a series of test with my kidneys and ultrasound with my old OB and my new new OB, I was told I might have endo. My new OB performed a lap and confirmed that it was severe endo. He perfomed an ablation. We though we were good to go since the paing got a lot better but never left. 8 months later no baby and the pain was starting to increas again we decided it was time for a FS. Both hubby and I did the work up, he has Super Sperm except sometimes it can be watery (remedy is for me to lay down after BDing). AFM, another lap for endo was performed with excision (said to have better results) and he cleared the scar tissue from my tubes and opened them, and removed a couple smaill fibroids. Dx with Stage 4 endo (everything was stuck together). RE cleared us 8 weeks later to ttc.
> 
> I was in BC for a few weeks because I was going to start femara but it was post poned because test showed I also have mild pcos. Now Im on metformin and I was also given synthroid because my thyroid levels were 2.8 as compared to under 2 like they like to see it. After a horrible period last week, I will be trying femara in 3 weeks.

I am sorry you feel sick today! I give you :flower:. I hope you'll feel better!
I took BC for 2 years. I finished the last pack and had period for 7-8 days, very heavy and very painful. That problem lasted for years. Since January I am on anti-infammatory diet. No fried foods, no sugar, no white bread, no pork or beef, no milk (only yogurt), no coffee. I eat fish, eggs, turkey, chicken, complex carbs, legumes, anti-inflammatory spices and herbs, cruciferous veggies and lots of berries. Also I make natural tea during my period, that helps to thin my blood, so i have less clots. I made a video, but now I have difficulties uploading. I really want to share my success! Now I have very mild, light periods that lasts 5-6 days. Now during my period I have ovaries pains. Ultrasound on May didn't show cysts.
:hugs: to all


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi praying, that sounds like a crazy journey. Hopefully it will happen for you soon!
How was recovery time with your last lap?
Wish I could do an anti inflammatory diet, where do you find info on this?

Officially two years matured and two years trying today. Going to celebrate with my hubby and not get to upset.

What are you ladies up to?


----------



## Praying4bump

My recovery time for the ablation was faster maybe 3 days before I felt 95% normal. I had it on Friday morning and I went back to work on Tuesday, though I could have gone back on monday.

The excision lap was a good 3 weeks before I felt 80% normal. since everything was stuck together, they had to make a larger then usual excision to take it all out.


----------



## aurorasaurus

Hi all!

I'm fairly new to the site but hubs & I have been TTC for 2.5 years now. I had perused the site a little, but had a hard time relating to the regular TTC boards (don't feel like I fit in with 23 year olds TTC for 2 months and omg-so-bummed about it :dohh:) but wasn't sure I was ready to admit that I might fit into the LTTTC group but after reading through this thread I feel ya ladies!!! I do think that we should/could have started more than just calendar-based timing, part of my problem over the last 2-3 years is that I think I just thought that I could somehow out-smart it. 

Hubs & I have lived in the same place for our whole lives, then I had to move last year (without him) and we only see each other once, maybe a few, times each month, which I'm sure you can imagine really messes with our timing! I know the risks of extended exposure to clomid and I don't want to start until we're formally living back together again :hugs:.

In my mid 20's I did 4 cycles of egg donation for an anonymous infertile couple, and so I've gone through cycles of menopur, follastim, gonal-F, and egg retrieval procedure, and if that's the next step for us after clomid, I'm ready & have no fear! (well, except for the $ that is... )

Good luck to you all! :flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Auror ... Welcome.
Have you or your dh had any tests?

Also, why the medical disclaimer in your signature, never seen this before?


----------



## aurorasaurus

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Auror ... Welcome.
> Have you or your dh had any tests?
> 
> Also, why the medical disclaimer in your signature, never seen this before?

Initial tests came back ok (his were perfect, I might not be ovulating some months though)

I'm a (after post edit, updating job title to "Chief Medical Officer of the Zombie Apocolypse Preparedness Team"), and our hospital has some really aggressive internet monitoring policies, so on facebook & any other online representation of ourselves or the hospital we have to state a disclaimer.


----------



## pbl_ge

Welcome, Aurora! Interesting about the disclaimer. When you say that you have had friends sued for less, dear lord what on earth were they sued for?? :shock: :shock: :shock: Bummer about being in a different place than your OH. Definitely makes things tricky! How long will that go on?



Praying4bump said:


> My recovery time for the ablation was faster maybe 3 days before I felt 95% normal. I had it on Friday morning and I went back to work on Tuesday, though I could have gone back on monday.
> 
> The excision lap was a good 3 weeks before I felt 80% normal. since everything was stuck together, they had to make a larger then usual excision to take it all out.

Thanks, Praying. I had to look up ablation versus excision. This is the clearest explanation I found, in case anyone else wants to see it. I guess you don't know which one you'll need until they're in there with the laparoscope. :shrug: 
https://www.diamondobgyn.com/Groups...ife_Services/Endometriosis/Endometriosis.aspx


----------



## Myshelsong

Auroro ... That is nuts but better to be safe than sorry, especially in the states. I am in Canada and although is bad is not as bad for personal lawsuits.

That does suck with your dh, how far away is he?

Thanks got the info pebble!


----------



## aurorasaurus

pbl_ge said:


> Welcome, Aurora! Interesting about the disclaimer. When you say that you have had friends sued for less, dear lord what on earth were they sued for?? :shock: :shock: :shock: Bummer about being in a different place than your OH. Definitely makes things tricky! How long will that go on?

Hubs will be formally moving here in August. We're 6 hours apart now. If we each drive 3, we're in the middle of nowhere, not even pretty-nowhere, like strip malls and interstate nowhere :/ We still manage to see each other 2-3 times/month at best, sometimes just once, but we're taking a nice long 10 day vaca coming up soon :) So I'm hoping for a long cycle this month (mine range 26-38! We'll see!


----------



## Myshelsong

People are crazy that is the Dumbest thing I have ever heard! What people think they are owed for just being alive and in our way, it disgusts me. 
Totally understand the signature now!

Edit ** Sorry if that is harsh but it is true.


----------



## J_Lynn

aurorasaurus said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> Hi Auror ... Welcome.
> Have you or your dh had any tests?
> 
> Also, why the medical disclaimer in your signature, never seen this before?
> 
> Initial tests came back ok (his were perfect, I might not be ovulating some months though)
> 
> I'm a physician, and our hospital has some really aggressive internet monitoring policies, so on facebook & any other online representation of ourselves or the hospital we have to state a disclaimer. Plus, and more importantly, even though I'm not frankly giving out medical advice, if anything is interpreted as such (like me saying "Hey, mint tea is great for xyz cause, it's safe in pregnancy too!") and then someone miscarries or something awful, I don't want to get sued. They could sue even if it's obviously unrelated. Anonymity isn't enough, "ambulance-chasers" will work hard for their case. That might sound silly but we live in an incredibly law-suit-filled society (sorry if anyone is a lawyer out there!), my insurance doesn't cover internet chat/blogs, etc, and I've heard of friends/co-workers getting sued for much less! Crazy world we live in. In the US at least, not sure where everyone else is from, the laws are very different country to country.Click to expand...

Ohhhh yes we do! I work in the legal field (not specifying for your same reason lol) and I will never ever even talk about the industry I'm in online because of it. All it takes is one word and next thing you know you're being hauled into a chamber being asked what in the hell you were thinking and hoping you don't get a subpoena. 

People will do anything to make a dollar in this country, as long as they don't have to work for it


----------



## Myshelsong

Again that is totally crazy!
I agree with you J-Lynn some people will do anything for money but a honest days work.

On a change of topic - but if anyone else wants to chime in about the disclaimer and law suites please go on
Does anyone else watch the show "My teen is Pregnant and so am I"? Just flipped this on and I want to smack some sense into these parents and then sit the girls down explain how condoms work.


----------



## J_Lynn

Myshelsong said:


> Again that is totally crazy!
> I agree with you J-Lynn some people will do anything for money but a honest days work.
> 
> On a change of topic - but if anyone else wants to chime in about the disclaimer and law suites please go on
> Does anyone else watch the show "My teen is Pregnant and so am I"? Just flipped this on and I want to smack some sense into these parents and then sit the girls down explain how condoms work.

What station is that on??? Oh my lord, they will really make a show out of anything...


----------



## Myshelsong

In Alberta i think it was on the Slice network - which makes me want to puke.

Going in for bloodwork for my Lap this afternoon. This is so that they know I am not pregnant. Secretly hoping it comes back 5 months pregnant and then I can be on tv on the other horrid show "I didn't know I was pregnant" but I know that isnt going to happen lol. :muaha:
Would be funny though!


----------



## J_Lynn

I cannot tell you how many times I have wished I would just randomly go into labor and then say, "I had no idea!!" 

But yeah ... I don't think that's going to happen. With all the ultrasounds, they would have to have noticed a full grown fetus by now LOL 

I am going to have to look and see if that show is on here in the US - I will watch it just so I can have something else to complain about, I need some new complaint material. Switch it up a bit for the hubby so he has some new bickering to listen to :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Cancel that it is on TLC!!! hahaha 
It is shot in the states, I am sure you can see it. Look it up on you tube there are some funny clips on theres (funny as in wanna strangle someone)


----------



## Serenyx

J-Lynn - I notice you take baby aspirin. Can I ask what time of day you take it at?


----------



## J_Lynn

Serenyx said:


> J-Lynn - I notice you take baby aspirin. Can I ask what time of day you take it at?

I take mine at bedtime with the bulk of all my other things I have to take - he said just to take it once a day and it didn't matter when as long as it was the same time every day - so I started taking it that same night after he told me to start :)


----------



## aurorasaurus

Well... nevermind about all that, admin has made the decision to take it off my signature :( So now my choices are to 1)ask for it back, maybe with further explanation they'll understand 2) go back thru every post and delete every hint of my occupation/advice, which seems sad to me, I think it's important for women to hear that everyone struggles with the same problems, even in what I do or 3) delete me account which would make me extra sad for all the awesome people I've met! The alternative of this becoming a huge issue at my job is a nightmare. :(

In the meantime I'm changing my job title to "Chief Medical Officer of the Zombie Apocolypse Preparedness Team" :rofl:


----------



## Myshelsong

Why would they make you remove it, could you do a smaller disclaimer or something?


----------



## aurorasaurus

:pop: Not sure, I messaged them about it. I think this blog might be UK based & I really don't think the medical-legal system is anywhere near a cut-throat as ours, so I'm hoping with more explanation they might let me keep it :shrug:


----------



## J_Lynn

Just don't post any identifying information - that's what I do. Outside of the state I live in, there is no name, occupational information, city, etc - just leave all your information very private and don't offer any medical advice. Then you won't have to worry.


----------



## aurorasaurus

J_Lynn said:


> Just don't post any identifying information - that's what I do. Outside of the state I live in, there is no name, occupational information, city, etc - just leave all your information very private and don't offer any medical advice. Then you won't have to worry.

I like it. Just went back to a few key posts & changed my job title to "Chief Medical Officer of the Zombie Apocolypse Preparedness Team" :rofl:

I've been trying to steer far clear from advice per se, but even the slightest statements could be interpreted as such (ie statement about omega3's, or calcium supplements, or anything I say is "good" or "safe", even if it's not directed at a person) and it sucks to have to tip-toe, but if it's what I have to do to keep my job without a stir, then dammit I'll be the best "Chief Medical Officer of the Zombie Apocolypse Preparedness Team" on this site!!! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Perhaps put the disclaimer on any particular post you write that contains info that could be construed as medical advice? And perhaps be careful about such claims? I even wonder about your siggie. I'm a researcher so it catches my eye.

Hi from the road to everyone else! :hi:


----------



## pbl_ge

Forgot to mention that admins here do not like having decisions challenged. So be aware.


----------



## J_Lynn

I would just go incognito and don't mention what you do, where you live, etc and no one will ever know so it would be no different than me saying "Oh yeah, I take that daily baby aspirin and it's great!" because for all this forum knows I'm just some redneck in Tennessee with internet access when I could very well be the director of a local medical clinic. lol 

I hate that you have to be so cautious ... what a world we are in!


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> Forgot to mention that admins here do not like having decisions challenged. So be aware.

Yup ... that's a good point as well.


----------



## Myshelsong

Maybe putting in a somewhat simpler disclaimer when you are giving out advise but in the actual text at the beginning. 

Example:
Please be advised that any perceived opinions or suggestions regarding trying to conceive, pregnancy, zombie related events or any other topic including but not limited to religion, vehicle preference, favorite chocolate, vacation locations, designer handbags, animal names, psycics etc., are that of my personal opinions only and the onus falls on the person interpreting this information to research and confirm with their doctor, minister, mother, boss or feline friend if said opinions are right for you. 

Although the idea that you would have to do this blows my mind I think you should use it.


Side Note: Temp dropped today below coverline.
Not sure if I am going to read into this to much but would be fantastic if could get a positive before the dreaded lap ...


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshelsong said:


> Example:
> Please be advised that any perceived opinions or suggestions regarding trying to conceive, pregnancy, zombie related events or any other topic including but not limited to religion, vehicle preference, favorite chocolate, vacation locations, designer handbags, animal names, phycics are my personal opinions only and the onus falls on the person interpreting this information to research and confirm with their doctor, minister, mother, boss or feline friend if said opinions are right for you.

:rofl: :rofl:

I hope you get your bfp! I had the same thought but was not lucky. :nope:

:dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Pebble, Thanks for laughing, that took all the witt I could come up with whilst procrastinating at work and I was giggling when I posted it. What I do to get out of work phone calls.

At least we will know what is going on by the end of next week though! Fingers crossed for both of us and to a Blaring BFP next month!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi Ladies, thought I would join in too. We have been TTC since Jan 11. I am 37 ( 38 in July!) and OH is 46. We are unexplained! Unfortunately, we have had 2 failed private cycles if IVF and ICSI. I have a high AMH (42) and OH sperm count is good. We are waiting for our free NHS IVF cycles and hope to maybe start treatment this year. I have put our name on the waiting list for donor egg IVF privately in case these cycles with my own eggs fail. Our consultant is worried that the problem is due to egg quality. Feel so frustrated by the entire business.


----------



## pipilotta

Hi Ladies,
I'm still waiting to ovulate and because this seems quite late again for me I was wondering if there are reasons for later ovulation than usual.
I have regular cycles which are usually around 29 days. The past two years since I started charting I o'd around day 13 - 15, and since about 4 months ago it was on days 15 - 17. It just seems odd.
Cycle day 17 today, and I'm still waiting. Other signs are good, slight cramps, cm etc.

Pbl_ge and Myshel, I hope your laps are straightforward, and you are getting the news you need!


----------



## Serenyx

J_Lynn said:


> I take mine at bedtime with the bulk of all my other things I have to take - he said just to take it once a day and it didn't matter when as long as it was the same time every day - so I started taking it that same night after he told me to start :)

Thanks for that :) I have been told by our consultant that I will need to take it - if I get a natural BFP then starting from the day of the test, or when undergoing IVF I need to take it from CD4.

I have bought some dispersable tablets but I can't drink sparkling water without wanting to gag so I might have to get some coated ones instead :dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Pipi - Stress is a big factor or at least it is with me. I usually O around day 16 but the month that I was sappose to have my first Lap I was so pent up that month about getting pregnant and taking OPK's and temping and everything else it didn't Ovulate until day 21! 

If you know or think you are going to O soon start BDing and keep on going until you get three solid days of high temps! 

How long have you been trying? Have you been diagnosed with anything?


----------



## pipilotta

Hi Myshel,
We are Bding as much as we can at the moment, I don't want to miss that egg:blush: But dh works superlong hours this week, so we didn't manage to bd every day. But hey, I still haven't o'd and tonight is looking good.:blush:
So far everything looks to be ok with me, I haven't been diagnosed with anything. And my temps and other signs are always indicating i'm ovulating.

We have been actively trying for over 18 months now, but we haven't used contraception and Ntnp for about 5 years or longer. 

I'm just curious what could delay my o, I have a tiny bit of stress, but it doesn't seem to be that much to should have an impact.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi ladies :)

I'm also so stressed about getting pg this month because it's the last month before my lap!

Although part of me really doesn't want to get pg this month - because if I do have endometriosis it can cause a higher rate of miscarriage, and wouldn't want that... and also pregnancy only calms the endometriosis down, doesn't get rid of it. If they cut it out in a lap there's more chances of a healthier uterus for a longer time... maybe meaning it will be easier to have more kids afterwards (I hope/wish...!)

Interesting that this is the 4th month of clomid for me and the first month I've seen any response.

Yesterday I had these follies: right side: 16mm, left side: 15mm, 15mm, 12mm, 12mm, 10m.

I'm guessing the top three will have a chance to mature... never had more than one follicle before!

My lining is only 5.5mm though, so I'm hoping it will thicken up in the next few days. Any tips on doing that? 

Aurorasaurus, I'll understand if you can't give advice here - stick to the zombies!! ;) Although maybe the reason they removed it from your sig was just because your sig was too big? I doubt they'd remove it based on the content.


----------



## Praying4bump

Good luck Ella! I heard baby aspiring is good for thickening your uterine lining.


----------



## FalseSmile

Hello

May i join the group that no one wants to be in :)

My name is Sam, 32 and i've been ttc for 12 long years...yes 12 years - i even hate admitting that and seeing it wrote down. In the early days (came of birth control at 21) i wasnt that fussed - thought it'll happen when it happens - here i am at aged 32 realising that a miracle isnt going to happen for me. Finally i've reached the top of the waiting list for IVF (2.5 years wait), had my consultation appointment on Monday and was given further devastating news that not only do i have a blocked tube but my egg supply is low and IVF might not even help me. I'm supposed to start my injections next month after my holiday but i've cancelled this as i cannot face the absolute soul destroying moment if they tell me even the fertility drugs cant stimulate my ovaries...i depair. I was always told as i have a very regular 28 days cycle i was ovulating regularly - but apparently this is not the case. So i've decided to give myself another couple of months to get myself in the best baby producing state i can. Here's the bit where i might lose your sympathy - i smoke - probably around 15-20 a day - i know, i know awful, disgusting and pathetic considering i know it has reduced my fertility no end - but otherwise i have always been a healthy eater (mostly organic), regular gym bunny etc etc but there is no getting away from the fact that i smoke so i have now stopped completely - no more, i mean it! When i found out i hardly had any eggs left - it was the biggest wake up call of my life, i have cried all week...like WTF am i doing to myself, i felt sick at the thought i have contributed to my barren state by smoking quite happily for all those years...no words can describe my despair, but if i am going to have any chance with this IVF i am determined to do everything possible to help my poor body along the way.
I would not wish this awful situation on anyone - i just want to end it all - i wont - but i want to.

I wish us all the luck in the world and sorry if i've brought the tone down - i'll be more positive from now on....promise :) x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

FalseSmile (can I call you FS?) that sounds incredibly difficult. Good for you for quitting smoking though!

Good luck over the next few months before you start the IVF x


----------



## FalseSmile

Hi Ella, you can call me FS or sam :) 

Thank you...its tough - but i have so much to be grateful for with the ivf chance - i am determined to get my insides healthy and at least produce a few healthy eggs - where theres a will theres a way and the doc said it only takes one healthy egg, surely i must have at least one lurking about in there :D I'm loving the quote "in order to get the result you want - you must try the route you havent" - stopping smoking completely and for a long period of time is the only thing i havent - so i am enjoying the challenge and hopefully it pays off. I'm looking forward to sharing my journey here and helping each other out along the way. Good luck with the upcoming lap - hopefully they can get rid of your endo once and for all x


----------



## Myshelsong

Ella  Feel you completely, I really just want this to be the month but feel at this point that it is completely pointless to keep trying until they figure out what is wrong. Yeah for follicles though! I havent even had a investigation cycle to see if my follicles are the right size or anything. I feel like my Dr is doing this ass backwards.

FSmile: 12 years that must be completely hard. I finally stopped smoking this year and it has been the hardest thing I have ever done. Good for you for stopping! My hubby is still working on it, but his job is so much more stressful than mine. He tried Champex but had a "bad" reaction to it and almost had a breakdown so stopped that right away.
I know that you are still young but someone suggested Coenzyme Q10 for increasing the lively hood or viability of eggs in older women. Take 300mgs a day and within 3 months is suppose to help out. I would definitely do some research on it and see if it is something you would be interested in. 

Temp is still down which is bizarre and FF moved my Ovulation date so now only ... 6 DPO I think. Hopping that this is not AF coming early! WILL BE SO PISSED OFF! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## pipilotta

Sam- how great you stopped smoking.:thumbup: I'm an ex smoker, for three years now, and I know how hard it can be. But it is never to late to stop! It will always benefit your health!
I'm sorry your journey has been so long, and I hope ivf is working for you. 
I'm on a waiting list too, starting in jan. and it is a lot to take in.
Be proud of yourself for stopping, it gets easier in a few months if you should have problems.:flower:


----------



## LornaMJ

FalseSmile said:


> Hello
> 
> May i join the group that no one wants to be in :)
> 
> My name is Sam, 32 and i've been ttc for 12 long years...yes 12 years - i even hate admitting that and seeing it wrote down. In the early days (came of birth control at 21) i wasnt that fussed - thought it'll happen when it happens - here i am at aged 32 realising that a miracle isnt going to happen for me. Finally i've reached the top of the waiting list for IVF (2.5 years wait), had my consultation appointment on Monday and was given further devastating news that not only do i have a blocked tube but my egg supply is low and IVF might not even help me. I'm supposed to start my injections next month after my holiday but i've cancelled this as i cannot face the absolute soul destroying moment if they tell me even the fertility drugs cant stimulate my ovaries...i depair. I was always told as i have a very regular 28 days cycle i was ovulating regularly - but apparently this is not the case. So i've decided to give myself another couple of months to get myself in the best baby producing state i can. Here's the bit where i might lose your sympathy - i smoke - probably around 15-20 a day - i know, i know awful, disgusting and pathetic considering i know it has reduced my fertility no end - but otherwise i have always been a healthy eater (mostly organic), regular gym bunny etc etc but there is no getting away from the fact that i smoke so i have now stopped completely - no more, i mean it! When i found out i hardly had any eggs left - it was the biggest wake up call of my life, i have cried all week...like WTF am i doing to myself, i felt sick at the thought i have contributed to my barren state by smoking quite happily for all those years...no words can describe my despair, but if i am going to have any chance with this IVF i am determined to do everything possible to help my poor body along the way.
> I would not wish this awful situation on anyone - i just want to end it all - i wont - but i want to.
> 
> I wish us all the luck in the world and sorry if i've brought the tone down - i'll be more positive from now on....promise :) x

Firstly so sorry its been so long for you, I know how you feel as its been 10 years for us. I also have been told my egg reserve is low AMH is 2.1 but every FS has a different thought, my FS told me I still have a good chance as any others and at the end of it all thats what all the drugs do pre IVF. I wish you much luck and I hope it is successful IVF. As for the smoking it is never too late and try not to be so hard on yourself this is a crappy journey at the best of times :hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, really like this thread. I have been on threads and although all the ladies have been great, I feel they just cannot understand what I have been through and continue to.
> 
> So here is our story.
> 
> I (34) have been with my wonderful DH (35) for 15 years and married in 2005. We both went to university together and when we finished end 2003 we thought it was time I came of the pill and just see what happens. Anyway by the end of 2005 we thought it was time we seen a FS. Lots of bloods etc were taken and my husband had a sample taken. Everything seemed fine except DH sample was borderline low motility and count. The FS started me on clomid in 2006 and after the first round we had a BFP. We were so excited at only 4 weeks we shouted it from the top of the roof. However, our happiness was short lived and at 11 weeks I had a missed miscarriage. I would say our journey really started here. Following this I had a further 5 rounds of Clomid and then 3 rounds of IUI all unsuccessful. In between all of this I had a D&C and found out I have mild endometroiosis. At this point I lived in the UK and we had to wait for public funded IVF until I was 31 (criteria) but before this we emigrated to NZ. April 2012 I started the Billings Ovulation Programme and after one cycle I had a miracle BFP, this time we thought we would wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone. However, at 8 weeks I had a D&C for a blighted ovum. Then three months later a miracle happened I had another BFP however at only 5 weeks I was rushed to hospital with an ectopic for which I lost a tube. Now here we are awaiting IVF hopefully November just waiting in a date.
> 
> Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all and hopefully to see lots of BFP's and sticky beans soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, this might be a stupid question from a newbie, what are the spoilers you are talking about?
> For my part, seeing bfp here would make me incredibly happy, and rather than being upset it would give me lots of hope! I would'nt mind seeing any bfp announcements, but i'm happy to go with any decisions.Click to expand...
> 
> Not a stupid question, Pipi! I love the spoilers! I definitely love seeing LTTTC people getting bfps, but sometimes the news and the tickers are painful to see. They work like this:
> 
> Spoiler
> :tease: :tease: :tease:
> 
> Two ways to get it. First is to click on the smiley face with a black bar over his eyes that you see with the font colors and all that on the tool bar (might need to click Go Advanced--sometimes it's a very basic tool bar) above the box where you write your posts. Gotta highlight your text, then click on the icon.
> 
> The second, and easier IMHO, is just to write:
> 
> [*spoiler] Your hidden text here. [*/spoiler]
> 
> But take out the *. :flower:
> 
> You can put your entire siggie in spoilers, too. I will definitely be doing that if I ever get another bfp, because it makes me so happy when others do it. :flower: :flower: :flower:
> 
> Serenyz and Lorna--both of your stories are so heartbreaking. :cry: :cry: :cry: I'm so sorry you both had to go through that. I hope your rainbow babies will come soon. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kia Ora Lorna! :hi:
> I'm in NZ too, just over the Cook Strait. I'm sorry you had to experience all this, I hope you will become pregnant again soon.:flower:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pbl_ge for explaining, this is great!:flower:
> 
> Got the supplements for DH, should be ovulating soon, unfortunatly he has to work long hours this week, but we'll try as much as we can :blush:Click to expand...



Hi Pipi sorry only just seen your message I have been offline for a few days and just catching up on all that has been said. Great to speak to someone in NZ :hugs:


----------



## FalseSmile

Good morning all

Thank you for you kind words and the understanding with the smoking...its only been 2 days but i am determined more than ever before so feeling strong and positive :) I go away on Monday to sunny Spain for a fortnight and i pray to God this is my last holiday without a baba in my arms :D I've downloaded the Rita West book on my Kindle and will start acupuncture on my return from holiday - i'm determinded to get these damn ovaries working. I wonder if i've always had a low egg supply - that would explain why i've never got pregnant wouldnt it, i've been with my partner for 14 years? I could kick myself for not taking it more seriously all those years ago - when i was 24 i was supposed to have a laproscopy but pathetically i never went for it...i must have been in a daze all those years ago. I finally had one last year and thats when they said i have a blocked right tube and a slightly tilted uterus. I have been reading about CoQ10 and started taking 120mg yesterday and bees pollen as well as my usual pregnacare vits....only time will tell eh!

I'm sorry to read all your ttc journeys, although i dont know you all it breaks my heart knowing what we are all going through, and i'm so happy we can come here to share this soul destroying experience xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Good morning, all! Were waiting on my FIL, so Im taking the opportunity for a little BnB catch up. :thumbup:

Sam, congrats on quitting smoking! I smoked from age 15-30, and it seems very weird now. Once youve been quit for a while smoking will seem soooooooooooooooooooo gross! I never think about it anymore, unless Im *really* stressed or something. But I havent really been tempted to pick up a cig in years. You wont regret quitting, but you gotta stick to it! It does take a while for the effects to reverse, so be patient with yourself. So sorry youve been waiting so long. I hope you get a bfp soon! Perhaps looking into cleanses and such would be helpful? :shrug: I sometimes wonder if my smoking is the problem with TTC. :cry: 

For the IVF waiting list ladiesthere are a couple of LTTTC ladies who got sticky bfps while waiting on IVF, so heres hoping! :dust: 

Myshel, hope AF stays away! Will the docs move your lap based on your cycle? Since Im doing the hysteroscopy at the same time, they want me between CD6 and 12. But I think you're just doing the lap? :shrug: Good luck to you!

Ella, looks like you have lots of juicy follies! Are you going to trigger or just go on your own? Good luck! :dust: Is your lap scheduled yet, or will you do that after AF arrives? 

Pipi, way to go for the BD marathon! OH and I used to try to BD every day during the fertile window, but we just got too tired. :sleep: They say every other day is just as good, but it hasnt worked for us. :nope: Hope you caught that eggy!

Hi, Bluebell! So sorry youre in this situation. Ive never even heard of an AMh of 42! :shock: :shock: :shock: Does that mean you have gazillions of eggs left? Do you have PCOS? When my AMH came back at 6 they suspected PCOS, but follow-up tests ruled it out. So are you a super-responder to stimms? Good luck to you!
Serenyx, I take baby aspirin in the AM with all my other vitamins and supps. :flower: 

AFM, were hanging out with the family (my in-laws) and Im trying to keep my sh!t together. Theres an adorable small child staying here, which is breaking my heart. We also told FIL & MIL the whole FS story yesterday, including upcoming surgery, and I was really fighting tears the whole time. Im currently holed up in our room because I burst into tears after seeing ANOTHER pregnancy announcement this AM on FB. :cry: I know I havent been trying as long as most of you, so I hope youll forgive me for saying how tired I am of all this. I hate that other peoples good news makes me cry, but I cant seem to stop it. :nope: At this point Im really anxious for the lapI hope they find something easily fixable that wont affect future chances! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Most of all I just hope they can fix this d*** pain I've been having! :growlmad:

Best of wishes to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

I cry with every pregnancy announcement I see too. It's just like someone stabbing my heart. I think a lot of us are right there with you :)


----------



## LornaMJ

pbl_ge said:


> Good morning, all! Were waiting on my FIL, so Im taking the opportunity for a little BnB catch up. :thumbup:
> 
> Sam, congrats on quitting smoking! I smoked from age 15-30, and it seems very weird now. Once youve been quit for a while smoking will seem soooooooooooooooooooo gross! I never think about it anymore, unless Im *really* stressed or something. But I havent really been tempted to pick up a cig in years. You wont regret quitting, but you gotta stick to it! It does take a while for the effects to reverse, so be patient with yourself. So sorry youve been waiting so long. I hope you get a bfp soon! Perhaps looking into cleanses and such would be helpful? :shrug: I sometimes wonder if my smoking is the problem with TTC. :cry:
> 
> For the IVF waiting list ladiesthere are a couple of LTTTC ladies who got sticky bfps while waiting on IVF, so heres hoping! :dust:
> 
> Myshel, hope AF stays away! Will the docs move your lap based on your cycle? Since Im doing the hysteroscopy at the same time, they want me between CD6 and 12. But I think you're just doing the lap? :shrug: Good luck to you!
> 
> Ella, looks like you have lots of juicy follies! Are you going to trigger or just go on your own? Good luck! :dust: Is your lap scheduled yet, or will you do that after AF arrives?
> 
> Pipi, way to go for the BD marathon! OH and I used to try to BD every day during the fertile window, but we just got too tired. :sleep: They say every other day is just as good, but it hasnt worked for us. :nope: Hope you caught that eggy!
> 
> Hi, Bluebell! So sorry youre in this situation. Ive never even heard of an AMh of 42! :shock: :shock: :shock: Does that mean you have gazillions of eggs left? Do you have PCOS? When my AMH came back at 6 they suspected PCOS, but follow-up tests ruled it out. So are you a super-responder to stimms? Good luck to you!
> Serenyx, I take baby aspirin in the AM with all my other vitamins and supps. :flower:
> 
> AFM, were hanging out with the family (my in-laws) and Im trying to keep my sh!t together. Theres an adorable small child staying here, which is breaking my heart. We also told FIL & MIL the whole FS story yesterday, including upcoming surgery, and I was really fighting tears the whole time. Im currently holed up in our room because I burst into tears after seeing ANOTHER pregnancy announcement this AM on FB. :cry: I know I havent been trying as long as most of you, so I hope youll forgive me for saying how tired I am of all this. I hate that other peoples good news makes me cry, but I cant seem to stop it. :nope: At this point Im really anxious for the lapI hope they find something easily fixable that wont affect future chances! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Most of all I just hope they can fix this d*** pain I've been having! :growlmad:
> 
> Best of wishes to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


Don't apologise for feeling how you feel we all cope differently and this journey sucks no matter how far along you are. I also have a good cry at announcements, I did have a long break of FB because of this however I found out you can unfollow people so although you remain friends you do not get their statuses popping up :thumbup: In reply to the AMH my FS told me they have changed the way the measure it so my original AMH looke dalot higher than my recent one but they recalculated it for me to compare with. Originally it was something like 25 which is now calculated at 8 and now my AMH is 2.1. 

Best of wishes to you :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pbl_ge said:


> Ella, looks like you have lots of juicy follies! Are you going to trigger or just go on your own? Good luck! :dust: Is your lap scheduled yet, or will you do that after AF arrives?

The three follicles grew - they're now 17mm, 20mm and 22mm. The nurse said I have a risk of triplets!!! But also a risk of OHSS :( so no trigger for me this month! And I have to rest and drink lots of water.

My lap is scheduled for 18th july, so will probably be after ovulation next month so I think we won't be able to TTC until I've recovered from it... I'm assuming they can't do a lap. if there's a possibility of pregnancy... would be so the type to get preg. the one month I shouldn't 

I know what you mean about getting rid of pain. I have terrible period pains and I really hope they can find something easily fixable so I don't have to be terrified of getting AF every month! And obviously I hope it helps with TTC as well.

And I have no room for anyone else's happiness anymore either - can't be happy for my friends who have been TTC 5 minutes and make their announcements. It hurts so much. It's not that I don't want it to be them, it's just that I don't want to be surrounded by everyone else having what I want so much...everyone except me! And don't feel guilty that you haven't been TTC so long, I felt like this since I was TTC about 5 months!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies.

It is amazing how difficult this journey can be and the toll ttc and mother hood can have on our marriage.
I have been really depressed and out of it so finally decided to have a girls night, we all talked about what was going on and how are we doing with their own issues and I realized that although infertility very very difficult, motherhood and relationships can also take a toll and make us just as crazy. where I thought all of my friends are having a great time being mothers I found that they were all really struggling to be a normal person again at the same time. and although it does not make me second guess my resolution to you have children it also makes me glad that I'm not in this alone. maybe all going through different things it's good to know as women we can band together and go through it together. I still feel that this journey is unfair to know that other people feel that way albeit for different reasons it is still somehow comforting to know that I'm not going crazy...

side note to my long ramble take a pregnancy test this morning big f****** negative as expected. but I had to because it was Father's Day.


----------



## dovkav123

I just came from RE appointment. She couldn't do Hysterosalpingo-contrast-sonography (usually shortened to HyCoSy) because she couldn't put catheter into my cervix. She tried 3 times. I have to come back in 2 days, we think closer to ovulation it will be open, if not she'll dailate. 
RE had never experienced this before.
We all TTC for a long time. Have you ever had unluck such like this in the past?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello from the road! I'm on my phone so forgive typos and brevity. 

Myshel, that's a great story! It is good to be reminded that ltttc isn't the only struggle. I think it seems that way bc we're paralyzed at what is supposed to be a brief developmental stage. And supposed to be an easy part! I know a woman who just gave birth after ltttc and her baby has refused to bf. Sounds incredibly painful and emotional. Has kind of ruinedwhat is supposed to be a joyous time, just like ltttc. 

Will your docs give you hcg test before the lap? Sorry about the bfn.

Ella are you in the tww now? Hope you caught thr egg and won't needthe lap!

Lorna amh at 2.1 seems perfect! I need to go stalk your journal...

Dovkav, sorry about the hycosy. Having a strong cervix doesn't seem like a wholly bad thing, but I don't know. :shrug:

Two more days for me! :happydance: :argh:

Hugs and dust to all! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

During my hsg it felt like the Dr forced the cath in.... And it was done on day 20 because we have to use his schedule not mine. It was the worst.

I don't think I am having another one with the lap but I wish I could have gotten it. Going to be on my girly days.


----------



## Myshelsong

In theory i know that likelihood of actually conceiving the month I was supposed to have my lap was minimal. I'm still very upset that my temp dropped after what liked like a positive cycle. Want to cry but have to go to work instead. This sucks!


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry Myshel, temping sucks sometimes. Your temperature really looked so good.
I hope your and pbl_ges laps will be uncomplicated and you can recover soon. And hopefully you will get some answers!
My temps are weird, my app changed my o date to day 20, way off I think, but I have to check ff, I didn't have time to fill in temps.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have decided not going to temp after O is confirmed anymore.
Symptom spotting is the WORST and really prenancy and just normal ovulation charts look exacly the same until after AF is due anyways so what is the point.

Hopeing that with the lap and the new approach to temping my next couple cyles will be less .... stressful?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel--sorry about the temp drop, but it still doesn't mean you're out. The BFNs are inauspicious, however. :nope: I'm trying to stop temping after O (it's a challenge :blush:) because it is so meaningless. If you look at my March 13th cycle you'll see it's PERFECT! But a BFN. :growlmad: And you see BFP charts in FF all the time with crazy temp drops and no triphasic or any of the things that we look for to say our charts are great. I kind of temped last month to see what Femara did to my (whole heck of nothing :nope:), but I'm hoping to have the willpower to hang the thermometer up again in future cycles. 

And you're right--the worst months are the ones where symptoms or your temps or a combo convinces you that you're going to have a BFP, and then the :witch: flies. Such a let down. :cry:

Thanks for the well-wishes, Pipi! I'm hoping I'll be recovered enough tomorrow night to post an update, but we'll see. I might just post in my journal for starters. Myshel, if I don't get on here good luck to you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Pebble, good luck on your lap tomorrow! Next cycle it is totally ours, I can just feel it. 
Have you picked out your movie line up?

Started spotting so pretty sure I am out, but will keep fingers crossed untul it is full on.


----------



## Myshelsong

pipilotta said:


> I'm sorry Myshel, temping sucks sometimes. Your temperature really looked so good.
> I hope your and pbl_ges laps will be uncomplicated and you can recover soon. And hopefully you will get some answers!
> My temps are weird, my app changed my o date to day 20, way off I think, but I have to check ff, I didn't have time to fill in temps.


You need to post your chart so we can get a look, maybe ff was wrong.


----------



## pipilotta

How do you post your chart myshel? Might be a good idea.

I think ff is right, my phone app is a bit off, usually its in line with ff.
Anyway, nothing to be done now, I'm in the tww, and not trying to get my hopes up. My Dh was working too much and we probably didn't bd enough or at the right time.


----------



## dovkav123

Hi,
I'd like to post my chart too from ff and also to put a history of my TTC on the footnote. How do I do It?
I've bin charting for 4 months and all charts are consistant, low tem before O and high after O. Only one chart didn't make sense and probably it was anovulatory cycle. But OpK was positive.
Good luck on your Lap, ladies!
You need to BD every other day or 3 times a week. Sperm survives in vagina only for 20 min, because it is very acidic. In the uterus for couple days(I'm not sure bc internet states different info). Today is my O and I am going to douch with baking soda. Sperm likes alkaline space. have you ever done postcoital tests? If your mucous is not sperm friendly, it will kill it. Baking soda should help. 
I put on my pelvis 4 castor oil packs in4 days.
This month I am doing 2 different things, so if it helps I'll screammmm!


----------



## MrsAM

dovkav123 said:


> Hi,
> I'd like to post my chart too from ff and also to put a history of my TTC on the footnote. How do I do It?
> I've bin charting for 4 months and all charts are consistant, low tem before O and high after O. Only one chart didn't make sense and probably it was anovulatory cycle. But OpK was positive.
> Good luck on your Lap, ladies!
> You need to BD every other day or 3 times a week. Sperm survives in vagina only for 20 min, because it is very acidic. In the uterus for couple days(I'm not sure bc internet states different info). Today is my O and I am going to douch with baking soda. Sperm likes alkaline space. have you ever done postcoital tests? If your mucous is not sperm friendly, it will kill it. Baking soda should help.
> I put on my pelvis 4 castor oil packs in4 days.
> This month I am doing 2 different things, so if it helps I'll screammmm!

Hi Dovkav123

How can you find out if your CM is not sperm friendly? Lol another thing to worry about!


----------



## J_Lynn

You need to have "egg white" cervical mucus for it to be "sperm friendly" anything that is stretchy, lubricative is usually fertile type cervical mucus. I have never heard that baking soda would help, so I can't personally add in on that - but I chart completely based on cervical mucus (Creighton Model Natural Family Planning) so I just know how to spot fertile cervical mucus. Something I barely do on my own :( Which sucks - I think that's my biggest problem now since they have everything else figured out.
You should have your dry days, then as you ovulate your cervical mucus gets more fertile and changes to an egg white consistency, or at least a sticky/tacky/stretchy/clear and lubricative feel. THen after ovulation it dries back up and will become non-fertile type so you may still have vaginal discharge, but it is different than cervical mucus. 

To create more fertile cervical mucus, you could try extended release vitamin B6, or mucinex (I was told to take both daily). I have to take a prescribed low-dose steroid ... most of the time my doctor prescribes a small anti-biotic to help create CM but I am allergic to every anti-biotic under the sun, so I got the steroid. I would never ever douche anyway as your vagina is self-cleaning so you shouldn't have to - so I personally would be absolutely freaked out to put anything in there lol It may work, but I couldn't try it haha


----------



## dovkav123

Thanks for info about fertile mucous. You gave lots of info how to increase it. I have plenty of it during my ovulation time. After 19 months of ttc, I want to try everything natural. I suggest all ladies who have unexplained firtility RE perform postcoital test. After bd you come to the office and dr. take a sample of your mucous and checks under microscope for living sperm.


----------



## Myshelsong

Pebble - Hope your Lap went well, was thinking of you today when I called to confirm my appointment for tomorrow.

That is some good information on cm and how to improve it. I will say i got some good ewcm this month and have been on b6 for 3 months now so maybe that is why.

Dovkav - To add a signature you are going to have to go into your USER CP on the top right hand side of this (or any) page. On the left hand side there will be options like signature, avatar ect. that is where you can customize you signature and preview it.
In FF you have to go to the top tab named "sharing", go to "Get Codes" and use the bbCode Code: (Message Boards) - simply copy and past this into your signature and it will look like mine for people to view and do what they will with.

Good luck!


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, hope today goes well for you! :hugs: I put the full report in mine. It wasn't too bad for me. Stage 1 endo where I had been feeling some pain, and my right tube is damaged from the ectopic. :sad1: Otherwise everything was good. :thumbup: Had a lot of nausea after the surgery. :sick: 

I decided on a whim to start watching The West Wing. There are many many seasons with many many shows in each season, so this should provide ample viewing for my recovery. Can't wait to hear your report! :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Anyone testing soon? :dust:


----------



## J_Lynn

I'm glad it went well! Did they give any plan of action for the endo? Meds or surgery? That's great that it wasn't really bad! :) :) I'm sorry about your tube - I hope it isn't damaged too badly. 

I just ordered a bunch of digital clearblue tests and whenever they come in the mail, I will go ahead and test. I can test today I guess, 11dpo - but I am just going to keep waiting. I have a few more vag progesterone pills to take so I am not in a rush - just want to wait until after AF is supposed to start. I am going to stay positive since this is the first femara cycle and I sure am hoping for a miracle.


----------



## pbl_ge

J_Lynn said:


> I'm glad it went well! Did they give any plan of action for the endo? Meds or surgery? That's great that it wasn't really bad! :) :) I'm sorry about your tube - I hope it isn't damaged too badly.
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of digital clearblue tests and whenever they come in the mail, I will go ahead and test. I can test today I guess, 11dpo - but I am just going to keep waiting. I have a few more vag progesterone pills to take so I am not in a rush - just want to wait until after AF is supposed to start. I am going to stay positive since this is the first femara cycle and I sure am hoping for a miracle.

They actually took out all the endo they saw. :thumbup: So I'm good to go for next cycle, but I won't know what is happening until I talk to the doc again on July 3rd. 

Good luck to you on testing! Still feeling hopeful? :dust: :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies

I am feeling good after surgery but have nothing to report ... Dr left the hospital right away after the surgery so didn't hear anything!
First thing I did was call the office and got an appointment for next Saturday for the follow up. So annoyed but at least it is over with and didn't get canceled again. I am feeling really good, only slight cramping so far but that be the meds they give you in the hospital. They also did the dye thing as well to see if the tube is still blocked, didn't Matter that I was on af.

Glad the removed the endo for you pebble! Hopefully that is all you need!


----------



## dovkav123

Pipilota, J_lynn we are on tww wait. I was laying "huging" my castor oil pack yesterday and saw through the window high in the sky the stork was gliding. It is a sign of luck and fertility. I feel hopeful for this cycle.
pbl_ge I am sorry for your blocked tube. Is it unrepairabe damage?
Dr. found first stage of endo, I am glad is gone now. I hear lots of stories about pregnancies after the lap. You are next, girl!
what symptoms of endo did you have?


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, I cannot BELIEVE you didn't get to meet with the doctor!!! :saywhat: :saywhat: That's terrible. I'd call and see if you can get the quick report, but I think that's because I'd go crazy without knowing!

Hope you feel better quickly!

Dovkav, the tube isn't blocked. It's got an area from the ectopic where the dye pooled, meaning that it's open but things don't move through it well. That's also the side I usually (always?) ovulate from, which makes me nervous. Perhaps they can get my left side to ovulate? I don't think there's anything they can do to fix the tube. 

And I never had any symptoms of endo until last summer, when I started trying to conceive. I had a small, pinching pain that didn't go away. And I had an ectopic. And I'm infertile. Those are my only symptoms. 

And I hope you're right! The doc seemed to want to go aggressive now, since endo women are most fertile right after a lap. So, keep your FX for me!!!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel and Pbl_ge, I'm glad your laps are behind you. I think it is terrible too that you didn't see the doctor. :growlmad:

Dovkav, my cm is good, so I don't need improvements there. But yes, I did BD every second day during my fertile phase, but maybe this wasn't enough. We'll see, sometimes life catches up with you, and we have work commitments or are just tired :sleep: and it doesn't go as you planned. But that's ok.

Myshel, I tried to add my ff chart and I think they actually pinpointed the o date right. My app said I od on day 20, but that doesn't look right to me. So 8dpo, and I don't really have any signs to be honest.:nope:


Hope everyone has a good weekend:flower:


----------



## dovkav123

I can't beleave that your Dr. left the hospital and didn't tell you about the procedure. WE'll all hang in here for you and patiently wait a week for the results.
Your cat in photo sooo relaxed and happy, I'll be like him next week too! 
I hope the same to you all!
Take it easy and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## dovkav123

pbl_g, Your dr. may give you Clomid citrate to induce ovulation on the other side. It is the lowest dose firtility meds. Soy isoflavones are natural Clomid. I never took it, but I read a lot about it.
I feel my O every month. My ovaries rotate L or R. Last 3 months my O was on the left side and this month on the right. 
I had ultrasound last month and dr. saw 20mm egg and told me I'll O today. And she was right! My O was 5 hours later!
Enjoy your weekend!
:hug::flower:


----------



## dovkav123

pipillota,
It looks like you have a very good chart and very balanced hormones. I think FF is right about your O. Temps increasing! 
What is your usual Luteal faze? You count days after O till period. Mine is 16 or 17 and I have 28-29 day cycle. My O is on day 12.
Hope it helps! Take care!


----------



## pipilotta

My lutheal phase is usually around 15, but it changed a bit the last few cycles. Still long enough to be ok, but my o dates are later than usual. 

I could have slaped myself today.:dohh:, twice:dohh: I asked someone if they want kids. I did apologize and said it might be not the most sensitiv question. I hate when people ask me that question, that's why I don't ask people I hardly know. 
How stupid of me. Thank god they don't have any known fertility problems...but I really don't know what got into me when the topic was raised. Must be stress.:wacko:

Still no symptoms in TWW.:nope:


----------



## LornaMJ

pbl_ge said:


> Hello from the road! I'm on my phone so forgive typos and brevity.
> 
> Myshel, that's a great story! It is good to be reminded that ltttc isn't the only struggle. I think it seems that way bc we're paralyzed at what is supposed to be a brief developmental stage. And supposed to be an easy part! I know a woman who just gave birth after ltttc and her baby has refused to bf. Sounds incredibly painful and emotional. Has kind of ruinedwhat is supposed to be a joyous time, just like ltttc.
> 
> Will your docs give you hcg test before the lap? Sorry about the bfn.
> 
> Ella are you in the tww now? Hope you caught thr egg and won't needthe lap!
> 
> Lorna amh at 2.1 seems perfect! I need to go stalk your journal...
> 
> Dovkav, sorry about the hycosy. Having a strong cervix doesn't seem like a wholly bad thing, but I don't know. :shrug:
> 
> Two more days for me! :happydance: :argh:
> 
> Hugs and dust to all! :hugs: :dust:


Hi pbl, been offline for a few days and just catching up on all the posts. Not too sure if AMH results differ in different countries but this is a link to how they are explained here in NZ https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/information-for-gps/amh-explained.aspx as you can see this makes mine pretty rubbish however from what I have been told it is such a new test that even the best FS are not too sure how significant they are yet. Either way I am positive we will have our sticky bean sooner than later :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

dovkav123 said:


> pbl_g, Your dr. may give you Clomid citrate to induce ovulation on the other side. It is the lowest dose firtility meds. Soy isoflavones are natural Clomid. I never took it, but I read a lot about it.
> I feel my O every month. My ovaries rotate L or R. Last 3 months my O was on the left side and this month on the right.
> I had ultrasound last month and dr. saw 20mm egg and told me I'll O today. And she was right! My O was 5 hours later!
> Enjoy your weekend!
> :hug::flower:

My doc is fond of Femara, not Clomid, and it did not get my left ovary to do much. I don't know if it ever does O, but every cycle that's been monitored so far has only observed one follie coming from the right. He suggested we move to injectables soon, but I'm not sure if he'll want one more Femara cycle first or not. :shrug: I've never felt O and have no symptoms of it. 



pipilotta said:


> My lutheal phase is usually around 15, but it changed a bit the last few cycles. Still long enough to be ok, but my o dates are later than usual.
> 
> I could have slaped myself today.:dohh:, twice:dohh: I asked someone if they want kids. I did apologize and said it might be not the most sensitiv question. I hate when people ask me that question, that's why I don't ask people I hardly know.
> How stupid of me. Thank god they don't have any known fertility problems...but I really don't know what got into me when the topic was raised. Must be stress.:wacko:
> 
> Still no symptoms in TWW.:nope:

Lol, Pipi! How did the person react? I got asked that question this week (day before my surgery) in front of a room full of colleagues. I don't know if I was funny or rude, or some combo, but I actually was very vocal about how much I get that question and how irritating it has become. I wasn't angry at the asker about it, but told her, "you would not BELIEVE how often I get asked that! Parents! Friends! Coworkers! Strangers on the street!" She seemed surprised, and I think my point came across. Not sure if anyone noticed that I didn't answer the question. :ninja: 

Sorry for the no symptoms, but there's still hope! :dust:



LornaMJ said:


> Hi pbl, been offline for a few days and just catching up on all the posts. Not too sure if AMH results differ in different countries but this is a link to how they are explained here in NZ https://www.fertilityassociates.co.nz/information-for-gps/amh-explained.aspx as you can see this makes mine pretty rubbish however from what I have been told it is such a new test that even the best FS are not too sure how significant they are yet. Either way I am positive we will have our sticky bean sooner than later :thumbup:

Oh, sorry Lorna. :hugs: That does sound low, if that's the NZ scale. :nope: But I agree that it doesn't seem to mean much. The women around here who have been told that they have low AMH seem to conceive faster than anyone else! Mine's very high--docs actually suspected PCOS, but I just have unusually high AMH--and it's not doing me a heck of a lot of good! So, I think you're right to be optimistic. :thumbup:

Any news, Myshel? Hope your recovery is going well!

:dust: and :hugs: to all!


----------



## pipilotta

Thanks pbl_ge, i'm hoping no sign is a good sign.
Lol, the couple was absolutly fine with it. I think I was the only one being angry at myself. Yes, I do hate the question too, the worst was a colleage who knows how old I am telling me about her daughter in law, who needs to hurry up because time is ticking (she is only 30) and then asking me when I am going to have kids. 
So i'm usually really careful about this subject.

How rude is this asking in front of everyone...


----------



## aintlifegrand

We have been TTC over 3 years, did 3 IUIs before we decided the emotional stress was too much. We started adoption paperwork in September. Right now we are in month 4 of waiting for the call. 
This is by FAR the most difficult time of my life. It's hard to explain how it feels to go through this. I have good days and then days I don't want to get out of bed. I'm so excited about the adoption, but it's hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel when you are faced with so much disappointment.


----------



## Samsungwer

Im 27 , been married for 4 yrs now , have been ttc for 2 yrs . After an unsuccessful first yr went to the doctor and got ourselves checked . Both are tests normal -- labelled unexplained infertility . Had a chemical in december . Now on my 3rd iui ...

The worst part is being labelled unexplained .. There is no solution no explanantion , the doctor feels positive as there is ' nothing wrong ' . But my two yrs of trying has made my life hell and i have no positivity left in me .

Have isolated myself from my famile and friends . My family was being ununderstanding and extremely mean and making it even more painful. On the other hand my friends just get knocked up like beer cans .
I feel so lonely in this . My dh tries to keep up with my mood swings anger etc , but how longgg .. Im hoping this infertility journal doesnt wreck my marriage in the long run ..

What i have realised is i have become a different person whom i dont like or recognize ..

I really hope this forum helps me find some friends and a place to vent my frustration and express my fear and worries without being judged ..


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

samsungwer - I know exactly what you mean about unexplained. That's why I'm hoping they find endometriosis at my lap. next month - I don't want to be unexplained - it sucks! There's nothing to fix! :wacko:

I'm so happy (in a bittersweet kinda way) that there are others finding it difficult too... it's been the worst thing that's happened to me too and I've only been TTC 21 months... and I've had a few other horrible things happen in my lifetime - but nothing like this! It's nice to have each other and not feel alone :hugs:

I am a completely different person too. I'm way more anti-social than I was - because most of my friends have babies etc. etc. and I don't want to spend my time talking about baby things as if it doesn't bother me... and yeah, my poor DH has to deal with the mood swings. I blame the clomid ;)


----------



## Samsungwer

Ella_Hopeful said:


> samsungwer - I know exactly what you mean about unexplained. That's why I'm hoping they find endometriosis at my lap. next month - I don't want to be unexplained - it sucks! There's nothing to fix! :wacko:
> 
> I'm so happy (in a bittersweet kinda way) that there are others finding it difficult too... it's been the worst thing that's happened to me too and I've only been TTC 21 months... and I've had a few other horrible things happen in my lifetime - but nothing like this! It's nice to have each other and not feel alone :hugs:
> 
> I am a completely different person too. I'm way more anti-social than I was - because most of my friends have babies etc. etc. and I don't want to spend my time talking about baby things as if it doesn't bother me... and yeah, my poor DH has to deal with the mood swings. I blame the clomid ;)



Oh thats nice you get to have a lap and find out ! I asked my re about a lap and he said i didnt need one .. As i have no features of endometriosis .. But i wish he would do one and find out ..
This unexplained is the worst.. Feeling so lonely and depressed .. No1 to talk to ..

Hopefully ull find your answer in this lap and get bfp soon !!


----------



## dovkav123

Samsungwer said:


> Im 27 , been married for 4 yrs now , have been ttc for 2 yrs . After an unsuccessful first yr went to the doctor and got ourselves checked . Both are tests normal -- labelled unexplained infertility . Had a chemical in december . Now on my 3rd iui ...
> 
> The worst part is being labelled unexplained .. There is no solution no explanantion , the doctor feels positive as there is ' nothing wrong ' . But my two yrs of trying has made my life hell and i have no positivity left in me .
> 
> Have isolated myself from my famile and friends . My family was being ununderstanding and extremely mean and making it even more painful. On the other hand my friends just get knocked up like beer cans .
> I feel so lonely in this . My dh tries to keep up with my mood swings anger etc , but how longgg .. Im hoping this infertility journal doesnt wreck my marriage in the long run ..
> 
> What i have realised is i have become a different person whom i dont like or recognize ..
> 
> I really hope this forum helps me find some friends and a place to vent my frustration and express my fear and worries without being judged ..

Welcome Samsungwer! I am glad you found us and you'll never be alone anymore:hugs:. 
It is a good sign that you got pregnant, the sperm met the egg. We personally have problem with that! Your chemical preg. may caused adhesions. I urge you to put castor oil packs on your pelvis after your AF and before O. Avoid sugar, coffee, dairy,pork and chicken and all processed and fried food. I am on this diet since January and I feel the difference in my AF flow and pain. Also acne from my chin is gone too!
Dr. Geoffrey Sher from Nevada, USA urges couples who have unexplained firtility, endo and miscar. to test for Antiphospholipid Antibodies (APA) and Natural Killer cell activation (NKa). IT is immunologic implantation dysfunction.
Hope it helps!


----------



## dovkav123

WElCOME aintlifegrand,I am so happy about your desicion to adopt. The time will pass so quickly and you'll have your baby in your arms! Take care of yourself, your health and your DH. Relax, exercise and eat healthy. You'll need lots of energy, joy and happines to share with a little one.
My DH wouldn't mind to adoption too. I am not there yet. Our firtility journey and healing just started.
pipilotta, my mom never had any preggo simptoms. She missed period and she knew she was preggo.
pgl_ge, I liked your respond to the question about having a child!
Lorna MJ,
It is low AMH in NZ standarts, but it is not only this test important! A combination of age, AMH level, FSH level, and ultrasound markers such as ovarian volume and antral follicle count can be used to assess ovarian reserve. If your dr. finds around 7 antral follicles on each ovary, you are in pritty good shape. Mine AMH is 1.29 ng/ml. In USA standarts anything below 1 ng/ml is a concern. Fertility clinic accepts donor eggs AMH is 1.5 ng/ml and up! I shouldn't waiste any time! I researched that egg and sperm has 90 days to develop 100%. Those 90 days are critical. Good diet, exercise, vitamins Zinc, Selenium, Vit C, antioxidants (Q-10)will help to produce healthy sperm and eggs. 
I hope it helped! Good luck!


----------



## dovkav123

pbl_ge,Hope for you! Umbeleavable! Have you ever heard this!
I found on internet other ladies writing "An ultrasound will tell which side you are ovulating on. My RE says you can get pg with follie on side of missing tube. He doesn't say that the egg will travel through your abdomen, what he says that is that things are much more compressed than the pictures and that the egg actually doesn't have far to travel. He says that if you had part of your tube or it was blocked, the egg would travel to the partial/blocked tube, but if the tube is completely missing, the egg will travel to the tube on the other side." 
"Feb 15, 2009 .To: ALL .Just wanted everyone to know that I ovulated from the left side last cycle (ultrasound confirmed)- I have no left fallopian tube! The egg travelled down the right tube and I am now preggo! So it does happen! It's a miracle- but it does happen!!! ."


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah I call BS on that, otherwise every woman who had her tubes tied and burnt would still get pregnant because the egg would just "float through her abdomen" so that just doesn't make any sense to me at all. At all. There's such a small time frame open for an egg to get fertilized that I don't think it would be any good by the time it figured out how to clear to the other side of your uterus anyway. I'm going to ask my doctor about that.


----------



## pbl_ge

dovkav123 said:


> pbl_ge,Hope for you! Umbeleavable! Have you ever heard this!
> I found on internet other ladies writing "An ultrasound will tell which side you are ovulating on. My RE says you can get pg with follie on side of missing tube. He doesn't say that the egg will travel through your abdomen, what he says that is that things are much more compressed than the pictures and that the egg actually doesn't have far to travel. He says that if you had part of your tube or it was blocked, the egg would travel to the partial/blocked tube, but if the tube is completely missing, the egg will travel to the tube on the other side."
> "Feb 15, 2009 .To: ALL .Just wanted everyone to know that I ovulated from the left side last cycle (ultrasound confirmed)- I have no left fallopian tube! The egg travelled down the right tube and I am now preggo! So it does happen! It's a miracle- but it does happen!!! ."




J_Lynn said:


> Yeah I call BS on that, otherwise every woman who had her tubes tied and burnt would still get pregnant because the egg would just "float through her abdomen" so that just doesn't make any sense to me at all. At all. There's such a small time frame open for an egg to get fertilized that I don't think it would be any good by the time it figured out how to clear to the other side of your uterus anyway. I'm going to ask my doctor about that.

It's true. Really messes with your head, doesn't it? I'm not up for doing the googling on this today, but missing a tube does not reduce your chances by 50% the way you would expect. The egg can get pulled in the other tube. As my RE said when he described this to me "Fluid moves through this area quite a bit." 

Tying the tubes would mean there's no way into the uterus, so that's different. And I'm not missing a tube--I have an open tube through which liquid does not flow well, meaning it gets stuck. So that's different, too.


----------



## Samsungwer

dovkav123 said:


> Samsungwer said:
> 
> 
> Im 27 , been married for 4 yrs now , have been ttc for 2 yrs . After an unsuccessful first yr went to the doctor and got ourselves checked . Both are tests normal -- labelled unexplained infertility . Had a chemical in december . Now on my 3rd iui ...
> 
> The worst part is being labelled unexplained .. There is no solution no explanantion , the doctor feels positive as there is ' nothing wrong ' . But my two yrs of trying has made my life hell and i have no positivity left in me .
> 
> Have isolated myself from my famile and friends . My family was being ununderstanding and extremely mean and making it even more painful. On the other hand my friends just get knocked up like beer cans .
> I feel so lonely in this . My dh tries to keep up with my mood swings anger etc , but how longgg .. Im hoping this infertility journal doesnt wreck my marriage in the long run ..
> 
> What i have realised is i have become a different person whom i dont like or recognize ..
> 
> I really hope this forum helps me find some friends and a place to vent my frustration and express my fear and worries without being judged ..
> 
> Welcome Samsungwer! I am glad you found us and you'll never be alone anymore:hugs:.
> It is a good sign that you got pregnant, the sperm met the egg. We personally have problem with that! Your chemical preg. may caused adhesions. I urge you to put castor oil packs on your pelvis after your AF and before O. Avoid sugar, coffee, dairy,pork and chicken and all processed and fried food. I am on this diet since January and I feel the difference in my AF flow and pain. Also acne from my chin is gone too!
> Dr. Geoffrey Sher from Nevada, USA urges couples who have unexplained firtility, endo and miscar. to test for Antiphospholipid Antibodies (APA) and Natural Killer cell activation (NKa). IT is immunologic implantation dysfunction.
> Hope it helps!Click to expand...


Ooh castor oil packs ..? Never heard of this one .. Sould be heated or warm or something ? What does it help to do may i ask ? 
And about apa and nk cell testing .. My RE thinks its too early to do all that :( 
Hopefully ill get a bfp before its too late !! 

Thanks for the tip brw .. Hope to get through this tough period with all your support ..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

dovkav123 said:


> WElCOME aintlifegrand,I am so happy about your desicion to adopt. The time will pass so quickly and you'll have your baby in your arms! Take care of yourself, your health and your DH. Relax, exercise and eat healthy. You'll need lots of energy, joy and happines to share with a little one.
> My DH wouldn't mind to adoption too. I am not there yet. Our firtility journey and healing just started.
> pipilotta, my mom never had any preggo simptoms. She missed period and she knew she was preggo.
> pgl_ge, I liked your respond to the question about having a child!
> Lorna MJ,
> It is low AMH in NZ standarts, but it is not only this test important! A combination of age, AMH level, FSH level, and ultrasound markers such as ovarian volume and antral follicle count can be used to assess ovarian reserve. If your dr. finds around 7 antral follicles on each ovary, you are in pritty good shape. Mine AMH is 1.29 ng/ml. In USA standarts anything below 1 ng/ml is a concern. Fertility clinic accepts donor eggs AMH is 1.5 ng/ml and up! I shouldn't waiste any time! I researched that egg and sperm has 90 days to develop 100%. Those 90 days are critical. Good diet, exercise, vitamins Zinc, Selenium, Vit C, antioxidants (Q-10)will help to produce healthy sperm and eggs.
> I hope it helped! Good luck!

Thank you for all that information puts things in a more positive light some how and we are making sure to get those vits down us aswell as good diet and exercise :thumbup: I hope it all works out for you :hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

pbl_ge said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> pbl_ge,Hope for you! Umbeleavable! Have you ever heard this!
> I found on internet other ladies writing "An ultrasound will tell which side you are ovulating on. My RE says you can get pg with follie on side of missing tube. He doesn't say that the egg will travel through your abdomen, what he says that is that things are much more compressed than the pictures and that the egg actually doesn't have far to travel. He says that if you had part of your tube or it was blocked, the egg would travel to the partial/blocked tube, but if the tube is completely missing, the egg will travel to the tube on the other side."
> "Feb 15, 2009 .To: ALL .Just wanted everyone to know that I ovulated from the left side last cycle (ultrasound confirmed)- I have no left fallopian tube! The egg travelled down the right tube and I am now preggo! So it does happen! It's a miracle- but it does happen!!! ."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I call BS on that, otherwise every woman who had her tubes tied and burnt would still get pregnant because the egg would just "float through her abdomen" so that just doesn't make any sense to me at all. At all. There's such a small time frame open for an egg to get fertilized that I don't think it would be any good by the time it figured out how to clear to the other side of your uterus anyway. I'm going to ask my doctor about that.Click to expand...
> 
> It's true. Really messes with your head, doesn't it? I'm not up for doing the googling on this today, but missing a tube does not reduce your chances by 50% the way you would expect. The egg can get pulled in the other tube. As my RE said when he described this to me "Fluid moves through this area quite a bit."
> 
> Tying the tubes would mean there's no way into the uterus, so that's different. And I'm not missing a tube--I have an open tube through which liquid does not flow well, meaning it gets stuck. So that's different, too.Click to expand...

I was told when I had my ectopic that the egg came from the left ovary and the ectopic was in the right tube, they knew this due to the corpeus luteum..can be sooo much to take in sometimes. I was also told it does not half my chance :thumbup:


----------



## LornaMJ

Samsungwer said:


> Im 27 , been married for 4 yrs now , have been ttc for 2 yrs . After an unsuccessful first yr went to the doctor and got ourselves checked . Both are tests normal -- labelled unexplained infertility . Had a chemical in december . Now on my 3rd iui ...
> 
> The worst part is being labelled unexplained .. There is no solution no explanantion , the doctor feels positive as there is ' nothing wrong ' . But my two yrs of trying has made my life hell and i have no positivity left in me .
> 
> Have isolated myself from my famile and friends . My family was being ununderstanding and extremely mean and making it even more painful. On the other hand my friends just get knocked up like beer cans .
> I feel so lonely in this . My dh tries to keep up with my mood swings anger etc , but how longgg .. Im hoping this infertility journal doesnt wreck my marriage in the long run ..
> 
> What i have realised is i have become a different person whom i dont like or recognize ..
> 
> I really hope this forum helps me find some friends and a place to vent my frustration and express my fear and worries without being judged ..

Hi sorry you have found your way on to this thread like all of us here however it is good to have that support. I would ask you doctor for a lap as no blood test can rule out Endo, I never knew I had it until I started this journey and had a lap. Also, has your DH sperm been checked yet? One advice I can give you is not to lose sight of why you got married, we have been ttc for ten years and had three M/C's but I am always appreciative that I have my DH. He is my world and a baby will be part of that but what will be will be as long as I have him always in my life. Please don't let this affect your marriage just feel lucky that you have found your soul mate. I wish you both lots of baby dust and hope to see your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Samsungwer

LornaMJ said:


> Hi sorry you have found your way on to this thread like all of us here however it is good to have that support. I would ask you doctor for a lap as no blood test can rule out Endo, I never knew I had it until I started this journey and had a lap. Also, has your DH sperm been checked yet? One advice I can give you is not to lose sight of why you got married, we have been ttc for ten years and had three M/C's but I am always appreciative that I have my DH. He is my world and a baby will be part of that but what will be will be as long as I have him always in my life. Please don't let this affect your marriage just feel lucky that you have found your soul mate. I wish you both lots of baby dust and hope to see your BFP soon :hugs:

Thanks lorna .. The truth is i realize that everytime i calm down after an angry burst .. But i dont know if its clomid or what, im a raging maniac these days .. As your saying there is no point jeopardizing my relationship with my husband and then having kids .. I just hope at the end of this journey i gain something rather than lose more than i came in with ...

Yes my Dh sperm was checked --- all good . 
Asked my RE about the lap to rule out endo ... But he sAys with no pain whatsoever , regular periods , no other symptoms of endo and a normal ultrasound , endo looks unliekly ..
And he says since im young ( he thinks so , i dont ) we can wait these 3 iui months before thinking about lap or endo ...

So i guess i ve got to trust SOMEONE in this .. Doubting myself , the doctor and everything around me has made me go insane .. So i guess ill wait these three months and see how it goes .. 

Thanks a lot :hugs:


----------



## J_Lynn

That is a mind trip!! Really!?! Our bodies are so weird!!!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Samsungwer said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry you have found your way on to this thread like all of us here however it is good to have that support. I would ask you doctor for a lap as no blood test can rule out Endo, I never knew I had it until I started this journey and had a lap. Also, has your DH sperm been checked yet? One advice I can give you is not to lose sight of why you got married, we have been ttc for ten years and had three M/C's but I am always appreciative that I have my DH. He is my world and a baby will be part of that but what will be will be as long as I have him always in my life. Please don't let this affect your marriage just feel lucky that you have found your soul mate. I wish you both lots of baby dust and hope to see your BFP soon :hugs:
> 
> Thanks lorna .. The truth is i realize that everytime i calm down after an angry burst .. But i dont know if its clomid or what, im a raging maniac these days .. As your saying there is no point jeopardizing my relationship with my husband and then having kids .. I just hope at the end of this journey i gain something rather than lose more than i came in with ...
> 
> Yes my Dh sperm was checked --- all good .
> Asked my RE about the lap to rule out endo ... But he sAys with no pain whatsoever , regular periods , no other symptoms of endo and a normal ultrasound , endo looks unliekly ..
> And he says since im young ( he thinks so , i dont ) we can wait these 3 iui months before thinking about lap or endo ...
> 
> So i guess i ve got to trust SOMEONE in this .. Doubting myself , the doctor and everything around me has made me go insane .. So i guess ill wait these three months and see how it goes ..
> 
> Thanks a lot :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I really wish you all the luck these next three months and hope you get a BFP with the IUI. On the note of the Endo symptoms the only one I had was the most awful period pain which would last only a day otherwise no other signs. Good news about your husband though :happydance: I am sure it will happen for you soon :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

Dear Samsungwer,
I found out about Castor oil packs on the internet. Some women uses to jump start a labor, it works as a laxative. Many nutritionists online suggests using them for firtility. How do you use them? Soak the fabric with oil (wool is the best), put it over pelvis ovaries and uterus,wrap plastic arround your waist, put heating pad over and lay down for 20 min in the begining and then increase up to an hour. Do them after your period, till ovulation. If you have hormone imbalance, problems with O, o estrogen dominance, endometriosis, you should put on the liver too. Liver get rid of acces of estrogen. Castor oil can get in 8cm deep. It can lubricate adhesions, thick fibrious bands and loosin up organs. Also the heat and the oil help the lymphatic system flow-increases immunity and detox. Castor oil helps to cleanse the uterus, get rid of old blood, some ladies doesn't have any spotting before the period any more. Ladies report having red thin blood instead thick purlpe dark..(sorry TMI) I suggest doing fertility massage following the castor oil. Massage pelvis and whole abdominal area. Intestines carry 80% of immunity cells!
Store the fabric in the glass jar and put it in the fridge. You can reuse it for 2 years, the oil won't get rancid. 
My mother-in law fell and hurt her wrist and she put castor oil on it. She does feel better. She didn't need a dr. or an x-ray.
Please try it and let me know how you feel. I had the only side effect-bloating. I put only on my pelvic area for 4 dyas in a row.
Wash access of oil with warm water and baking soda.
Good luck!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:

Samsung, welcome. :hugs: FWIW, I had almost no endo symptoms, but the doc seems to think this may be a big problem of ours. :shrug: And ectopics can be related to endo, too, although the mechanisms are varied. Not saying you should necessarily do the lap--this past week has not been a joyride for me--but it's something to keep in mind. And, OMG, yes you are young!!! :haha: Good luck with the IUIs! 

Lorna, an ectopic from the opposite side is some serious bad luck. The worst bad luck ectopic story I've heard was from a woman who had IVF, which is supposed to bring the ectopic risk down to nearly zero, and had not one but TWO embryos implant in one of her tubes. She lost it, also. Doctor said he'd never even heard of that happening. :nope:

Myshel, how are you feeling? :hugs: 

I had a bit of a setback yesterday in lap recovery, but I'm feeling better today. Anxious to get on with work and life, but the pain medication makes me feel nauseous, and the nausea medication gives me headaches. :dohh: And I'm sleepy and not sure of my ability to work productively. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:

Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:


----------



## pbl_ge

J_Lynn said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:Click to expand...

:blush: Thank you! 

I am horribly dizzy, have heart burn all this morning, I'm burning up hot - and my doctors nurse really pissed me off this morning when she said, "You know I really had my doubts about you - I just didn't think you'd actually get pregnant". My husband said he will be taking that up with the doctor on Thursday :growlmad: I am thirsty - like dying of thirst and have cotton mouth and have a weird stretching feeling in my uterus. AF isn't even due until tomorrow or the day after. The dizzy feeling started Saturday but I just figured it was because I haven't been getting any sleep because I've been on fire hot and can't get comfortable. And the heart burn just started and it's driving me insane, I am hoping it's just from eating dinner leftovers for breakfast (hey, don't judge me LOL!) but I'm not sure.


----------



## dovkav123

J_Lynn said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Thank you!
> 
> I am horribly dizzy, have heart burn all this morning, I'm burning up hot - and my doctors nurse really pissed me off this morning when she said, "You know I really had my doubts about you - I just didn't think you'd actually get pregnant". My husband said he will be taking that up with the doctor on Thursday :growlmad: I am thirsty - like dying of thirst and have cotton mouth and have a weird stretching feeling in my uterus. AF isn't even due until tomorrow or the day after. The dizzy feeling started Saturday but I just figured it was because I haven't been getting any sleep because I've been on fire hot and can't get comfortable. And the heart burn just started and it's driving me insane, I am hoping it's just from eating dinner leftovers for breakfast (hey, don't judge me LOL!) but I'm not sure.Click to expand...

Are you serious? Congrats from all my heart! You gave me hope in this LTTC journey. Have some rest and can't wait to hear those beta numbers!


----------



## J_Lynn

dovkav123 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Thank you!
> 
> I am horribly dizzy, have heart burn all this morning, I'm burning up hot - and my doctors nurse really pissed me off this morning when she said, "You know I really had my doubts about you - I just didn't think you'd actually get pregnant". My husband said he will be taking that up with the doctor on Thursday :growlmad: I am thirsty - like dying of thirst and have cotton mouth and have a weird stretching feeling in my uterus. AF isn't even due until tomorrow or the day after. The dizzy feeling started Saturday but I just figured it was because I haven't been getting any sleep because I've been on fire hot and can't get comfortable. And the heart burn just started and it's driving me insane, I am hoping it's just from eating dinner leftovers for breakfast (hey, don't judge me LOL!) but I'm not sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Congrats from all my heart! You gave me hope in this LTTC journey. Have some rest and can't wait to hear those beta numbers!Click to expand...

Aww thank you!! <3

I want to call all the doctors that I've had since I was 16 who told me I'd never get pregnant and just say "NEENER NEENER NEENER!!" hahah


----------



## pipilotta

J_Lynn said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Ahem. J_Lynn, what's that I see in your siggie???? :shock: :shock: :shock: :happydance:
> 
> Yes! :D Going to the dr tonight, have to get a progesterone shot and a blood test - then go back Thursday and get another blood test and check how the numbers are looking :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush: Thank you!
> 
> I am horribly dizzy, have heart burn all this morning, I'm burning up hot - and my doctors nurse really pissed me off this morning when she said, "You know I really had my doubts about you - I just didn't think you'd actually get pregnant". My husband said he will be taking that up with the doctor on Thursday :growlmad: I am thirsty - like dying of thirst and have cotton mouth and have a weird stretching feeling in my uterus. AF isn't even due until tomorrow or the day after. The dizzy feeling started Saturday but I just figured it was because I haven't been getting any sleep because I've been on fire hot and can't get comfortable. And the heart burn just started and it's driving me insane, I am hoping it's just from eating dinner leftovers for breakfast (hey, don't judge me LOL!) but I'm not sure.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Congrats from all my heart! You gave me hope in this LTTC journey. Have some rest and can't wait to hear those beta numbers!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thank you!! <3
> 
> I want to call all the doctors that I've had since I was 16 who told me I'd never get pregnant and just say "NEENER NEENER NEENER!!" hahahClick to expand...

:happydance:
Congratulations! Omg, I want to see your doctors faces! So happy for you!


----------



## dovkav123

I have baby feveeeeeeeeer! Who is next! Papilota, are you waiting for AF or are you testing early?
I'll test on July 3rd (25 CD), I have an appointment on that day. I hope I won't need to go and BFP will be a good excuse!
J_Lynn all horrible symptoms you have its priceless it's worthy every second of it, he chose this month to start a life.
you'll feel better soon, happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## pipilotta

dovkav123 said:


> I have baby feveeeeeeeeer! Who is next! Papilota, are you waiting for AF or are you testing early?
> I'll test on July 3rd (25 CD), I have an appointment on that day. I hope I won't need to go and BFP will be a good excuse!
> J_Lynn all horrible symptoms you have its priceless it's worthy every second of it, he chose this month to start a life.
> you'll feel better soon, happy and healthy 9 months!

I wont test unless I go over 31cd. So only symptom spotting for me:book:
And apart from the odd cramp and being mega bloated (not even sure if that would be a sign): nothing:nope:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies!

I needed to take a little bit of a break from BnB after my Lap. Still so angry I have no answers at all. Don't even know if they did anything but look around and zip me back up. Oh well only another week and hopefully some things will be known.

J-Lynn, so very excited for you. I hope it sticks and all your tests come back great!!!
Maybe this is the start of the Lucky String!!! First BFP of all the long timers.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, so sorry. :hugs: Take all the time off you need. We will be anxious to hear what you learn, but we can be patient. :angelnot: I don't know about you, but I've been feeling pretty beat up from the lap, and very emotional. No idea why. :shrug:

J_Lynn

Spoiler
what's your status? Betas?

Pipi, hope you get to test soon! :dust: I really don't think the symptoms mean that much, so don't worry. :thumbup:

Good luck testing, Dovkav! :dust:

Nothing to report for me. :coffee: Just wondering if O has happened yet (got some post-O symptoms) and if not when it's coming. :shrug: 

I agree with Myshel: Let's get a run on LTTTC BFPS! :dust:


----------



## J_Lynn

What do betas mean? I am so slow sometimes, I don't know what that means haha 

My HCG was 42 at 13dpo and i am hoping and praying and begging this little poppy seed that those numbers double by Thursdays appointment. That's the only number on my sheet .... Ill upload what I got from the doctor in a sec if I can figure out how to get it from my phone to the site haha

I really still feel normal, just the being dizzy and the weird stretchy feeling in my uterus - I didn't get any hot flashes today, but I was in the pool too so maybe the cool water kept me cooled off lol


----------



## J_Lynn

Here's my print out from my blood test - I guess I'll have even more on Thursday at the next one. They have to do other tests then?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## dovkav123

Lyyn. I love your report from dr. I've never seen something like this. I am glad to learn new things this morning. It is a beta test. It shows your HCG levels and I want to see them trippled by 27th! only 13DPO! What a high number! and It's before you missed your period.

PBl_ge, What are your Dr. orders? Are you ready to BD this month? Or do you need to heal first?

Pipilota, Do you usually spot after O. I don't. Maybe it's implantation? Your chart looks good! Keep it up Those temps!

myshelsong, I am sorry you have to go through this. I know exactly how you feel. Not knowing is making me deep uneas too. Please be patient. You'll know your answers in couple of days!


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, no spotting after o for me usually. Only happens once a year maybe.
My temps are preparing to fall I think, I can see a pattern in my past cycles. But we will see. Hoping that I'm wrong.


----------



## J_Lynn

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I needed to take a little bit of a break from BnB after my Lap. Still so angry I have no answers at all. Don't even know if they did anything but look around and zip me back up. Oh well only another week and hopefully some things will be known.
> 
> J-Lynn, so very excited for you. I hope it sticks and all your tests come back great!!!
> Maybe this is the start of the Lucky String!!! First BFP of all the long timers.

Don't be too angry dear - the lap is an exploratory thing and sometimes tells nothing :( I am so sorry you don't have answers though - I know that is the most frustrating part about it. 

My husband made a joke after my lap that maybe they just went spelunking a Lego in there or something so they'd have something to look at when they did the vaginal ultrasounds looking for follicles lol He didn't think the lap was going to tell them a thing. Haha


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies!
Something very funny I want to share! I walked with my DH on the sidewalk and by the entrance to the parking lot my shoe heal got stuck between the tiles. I couldn't pul it out! The picture was this! I was jumping on one leg and my DH was fighting the tile! He had a hard time removing my shoe! The couple walked by and LOL my DH said " I rescued her shoe and my wife !(from impatient car drivers!) 
Sending you a cheerful vibes to all!


----------



## LornaMJ

myshelsong: Hope you get answers soon:thumbup:

J_Lynn: Huge congrats and hope to see a lovely rise :happydance:

PBl_ge: Hope you get to BD soon :winkwink:


Update from me..I am hoping to ovualte this month as I am not too sure I did last month. I am not going to do any OPK's etc I am just going to work hard at it :sex::haha: I so hope as usual this is my month. I am also not too sure if it is another BFN as I am hopefully to have IVF Nov/Dec to tehn abstein the following months :wacko: I will just see how this month goes.

And as everyone else is saying I hope this is a lucky thread and we get to see more BFP's :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Myshel I have to say I'm getting anxious waiting to hear your results - I can only imagine what YOU feel like!? :hugs:

The past few days I've been so itchy all over. It's quite hot out so I guess it could be heat rash. Today I was the itchiest I've ever been - little itchy bumps everywhere all over me... my hands, palms, arms, legs, feet, stomach, scalp, chest, neck, jaw, ears, face.... I wonder if I'm allergic to something?

Strange...of course I keep kidding myself it's a early preg. symptom, but I know it's not, lol. I'm not getting myself to excited!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MItoDC

Hi Ladies - mind if I join in? My husband and I just had our one year anniversary - which also marks one year from when I stopped taking BC. We were NT/NP for a few months, and then started to get a little more proactive starting in October of last year. After 4 months I started temping and charting - and here we are with not so much a hint of a line. 

When I was 17 my doctor put me on BC due to my intense menstrual cramps that were keeping me home from school and making me throw up. I learned a few years later that I likely have endometriosis - but I'm sure you all know that can't be diagnosed without exploratory surgery. I was on BC for 10 years before I came off last year - and my intense cramps came back with a vengeance. I've missed work due to my symptoms each month since then. This obviously worries me - and it turns out it worries my OB/GYN as well. At my last annual exam in May she scheduled me for an ultrasound to check for fibroids and cysts (all clear!) and then just this Monday she scheduled me for a HSG test (all open and normal!). 

So here I am. I'm told that the HSG may "clear the cobwebs" out and I could potentially be very fertile this month, so I'm crossing my fingers. But the next step if we don't see a BFP in a few months will be to have DH's SA done. Can anyone tell me more about that? I assume it isn't covered by our insurance, so I'm curious if we can just schedule it without a doctor's order? And if we do that - does anyone know how much we would need to pay out of pocket? I just want to be prepared!

Fx for everyone here! And :dust: to all!


----------



## J_Lynn

MItoDC said:


> Hi Ladies - mind if I join in? My husband and I just had our one year anniversary - which also marks one year from when I stopped taking BC. We were NT/NP for a few months, and then started to get a little more proactive starting in October of last year. After 4 months I started temping and charting - and here we are with not so much a hint of a line.
> 
> When I was 17 my doctor put me on BC due to my intense menstrual cramps that were keeping me home from school and making me throw up. I learned a few years later that I like have endometriosis - but I'm sure you all know that can't be diagnosed without exploratory surgery. I was on BC for 10 years before I came off last year - and my intense cramps came back with a vengeance. I've missed work due to my symptoms each month since then. This obviously worries me - and it turns out it worries my OB/GYN as well. At my last annual exam in May she scheduled me for an ultrasound to check for fibroids and cysts (all clear!) and then just this Monday she scheduled me for a HSG test (all open and normal!).
> 
> So here I am. I'm told that the HSG may "clear the cobwebs" out and I could potentially be very fertile this month, so I'm crossing my fingers. But the next step if we don't see a BFP in a few months will be to have DH's SA done. Can anyone tell me more about that? I assume it isn't covered by our insurance, so I'm curious if we can just schedule it without a doctor's order? And if we do that - does anyone know how much we would need to pay out of pocket? I just want to be prepared!
> 
> Fx for everyone here! And :dust: to all!

If you have endometriosis, an HSG won't help with that ... so that may be something you may want to talk to your Dr about. 

My husbands insurance covered his SA - so it very well may, and for us the Dr gives you the container at the doctors office with the lab papers, you give the sample and bring it to the lab within an hour of collection. And they won't take it without the Dr referral. However, they sell a SA kit at Walgreens - I don't know how accurate it is, but they do sell it :)

Good luck on your journey - it's a lot of work, but worth it in the end <3


----------



## MItoDC

Thank you J_Lynn! Good to know about the SA. I'll have to look into DH's insurance and start getting that figured out. 

My doctor said that she was concerned about the endo pinching or blocking off one or both of my Fallopian tubes, so it was a relief to see the dye go through on both sides - even though it was incredibly painful! I'm sure it's not the end of the endo issues though. :-/

And congratulations! You got your BFP on our anniversary. :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Must be a lucky day! The anticipated due date if the little poppy seed sticks is my best friends birthday - so she said this BFP was clearly all because she was born :D lol

Yeah, the HSG was not my favorite thing - I would not request them to be done on a regular basis, that's for sure hahah 

So your endo isn't blocking anything - that's awesome! Have they discussed any clomid/femara? As far as the SA for us, it was just listed on his insurance as a regular lab - since men have so many reasons I guess that they may need to get one done, they can't classify it as IF/fertility so it's generally covered. At least that's what I kinda got from it when we were looking into it all :)


----------



## pbl_ge

The sperm kits they sell in the drug store give a nominally accurate test of count--they don't tell you anything about morphology and motility. So, I'm not really convinced they're worth the money, and we did one when we first started to TTC. :blush: Glad your HSG went well, MItoDC! 

J_Lynn, good luck today! Come and let us know your second beta as soon as you hear! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Myshel I have to say I'm getting anxious waiting to hear your results - I can only imagine what YOU feel like!? :hugs:
> 
> The past few days I've been so itchy all over. It's quite hot out so I guess it could be heat rash. Today I was the itchiest I've ever been - little itchy bumps everywhere all over me... my hands, palms, arms, legs, feet, stomach, scalp, chest, neck, jaw, ears, face.... I wonder if I'm allergic to something?
> 
> Strange...of course I keep kidding myself it's a early preg. symptom, but I know it's not, lol. I'm not getting myself to excited!
> 
> Have a great day everyone!

Itching is not one I've heard of, but who knows? :shrug: Have you spent hours entertaining yourself on this page yet?
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/all-early-pregnancy-symptoms.php

Good luck, Ella! When are you testing?

:dust:


----------



## J_Lynn

pbl_ge said:


> The sperm kits they sell in the drug store give a nominally accurate test of count--they don't tell you anything about morphology and motility. So, I'm not really convinced they're worth the money, and we did one when we first started to TTC. :blush: Glad your HSG went well, MItoDC!
> 
> J_Lynn, good luck today! Come and let us know your second beta as soon as you hear! :hugs:

That's good to know ... I've always wondered about them, we didn't ever buy one because since hubby has 2 children and I already knew I was a pile of not-fertile, his swimmers weren't the issue LOL

Thank you :) I am SO freaking out right now, but I am just going to go in there - try not to cry as soon as I walk in - and wait for the results. I'll make sure to come back and post the numbers as soon as I leave the office :)


----------



## pipilotta

All the best today J_Lynn, I keep my fingers crossed for you.
My temp continues to fall and it seems af is inevitable now. I will test tomorrow if she doesnt show up until then.


----------



## pbl_ge

Pipi, I hope you get to test tomorrow! :dust:

J_Lynn, any updates?? [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## J_Lynn

My numbers tripled!!!! 136 today!!!!!!!!! :) :) Next appointment July 19th to hear the heartbeat and see the ultrasound!!!!!!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

J_Lynn said:


> My numbers tripled!!!! 136 today!!!!!!!!! :) :) Next appointment July 19th to hear the heartbeat and see the ultrasound!!!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 

That's wonderful news! :cloud9:


----------



## pipilotta

Congrats J_Lynn, how wonderful!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thanks ladies!!!!! I am so just - it's just unreal!!!!

My dad told my papaw on Monday and he and my mamaw went out and bought a Winnie the Pooh book for the poppy seed and wrote him/her a letter telling them that they loved them from that day. Papaw said it was his way of letting the baby know it is already loved so it has no choice but to make it the whole way to meet them.

I bawled eyes out when he told me that


----------



## Myshelsong

J- Lynn That is the cutest and most emotional thing i have ever heard. 
I really hope that little guy sticks.

Calling tomorrow to see if my results are in, hoping this cycle is the one.
Pebble it sounds like you are having an alergic reaction to something, i have never heard of that as a pregnancy symptom. When is your follow up appointment?


----------



## dovkav123

J_Lynn!
I was right didn't I? Didn't I told you it will be trippled? It was my happiest moment in the past few days!
I am so stressed out about my family drama:(
I was so happy to cry from happiness about your little seed! You made my day!
PLease Update your signature!!!!!! the nr trippled!

ela hopeful
I had itching bumps last year after working in the garden. Everybody from my family who were there had it. I could't sleep, more I scratched, more was hurting, my abdomen was the worst. Please go to the pharmacy and ask for an ointment. it will releave the scratch and you'll be better in few days. (unless you'll go back to the, forest, park, garden:)
Salt bath was very soothing too. Pharmacist told us alergic reaction may be causing by microscopic mites. I feel for you and I really hope you'll feel better soon!

MItoDC,
WElcome to this thread, I love this thread! I am glad you found us and I hope we can help you. Many of us went through a lot and became experts:) with TTC:)
IN California SA cost around $100. My DH has no insurance. WE went to a family dr., he prescribed an SA test. My DH saved up for 6 days. WE did the sample at home without intercouse and brought it to the lab in 20 min. make sure you keep the container next to your body heat. Good luck!

Pipilotta,
AF is not here, you have a hope! My temp dropped below the cover line, but next morning went up a little bit. I measure my temp every morning by mouth. THis morning was 36.6 and vaginal 37. I think the second is more accurate. Next month I should not measure by mouth any more. Any ideas? Advice? Baby dust!

Myshelsong,
I just love your name! So easy to remember. Sentiments! I havn't listened for the shell songs since my childhood. My grandma had one big sea shell. She was very nervous, when we kids touched it!:) 
You're almost here! You'll get your results! We're here for you and with you! I just prayed for your Lap miracle.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshelsong said:


> J- Lynn That is the cutest and most emotional thing i have ever heard.
> I really hope that little guy sticks.
> 
> Calling tomorrow to see if my results are in, hoping this cycle is the one.
> Pebble it sounds like you are having an alergic reaction to something, i have never heard of that as a pregnancy symptom. When is your follow up appointment?

Good luck, Myshel! Let us know what you hear! I'm not itchy, but follow up is Wed. :flower: I'm busy trying to figure out if I've already o'ed or not. :shrug: Boobs suggest yes, temps suggest no. :haha:

Pipi did you :test:??

J, that's so sweet! :cry:


----------



## pbl_ge

My OH just nicknamed it Shrodinger's ovulation. :rofl:


----------



## pipilotta

Lol, Schroedingers ovulation :rofl::rofl:
Pb_lge, i'm too chicken to test this morning. :argh: I have to work overtime today, so if I can get some courage, I will tonight. My temps still don't look great, and i'm kind of waiting for af. Also some cramps and other signs she could be on her way.


----------



## pbl_ge

pipilotta said:


> Lol, Schroedingers ovulation :rofl::rofl:
> Pb_lge, i'm too chicken to test this morning. :argh: I have to work overtime today, so if I can get some courage, I will tonight. My temps still don't look great, and i'm kind of waiting for af. Also some cramps and other signs she could be on her way.

OMG, Pipi, I think your chart looks fabulous. :shock: Can't wait for you to :test: :test: :test:!!!!!

Cramps can also be a sign of a BFP!


----------



## pipilotta

I just have a few doubts with my temps because the general trend is downward, it's always been like that with my past charts. I just don't want to get my hopes up to high to avoid being disappointed too much.
But I will test tonight if af doesn't show. I have an old test which expires in august, and I don't want that to happen, haha.


----------



## TLB1986

Myshelsong said:
 

> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain!! It is so hard sometimes. I thought after having the lap everything would be good... that was in January and still nothing. Hope your surgery goes well.
> 
> Did they find anything on your lap? How was recovery, date is getting closer and starting to get nervous ...
> 
> I have three fur babies as well! Two cats Lelu and Corbin, and our newest addition our dog Calla who we adopted when she was 9 months.Click to expand...

The lap went ok. They found some endometriosis and scar tissue in my right tube. It was removed and the doc told me that we should be good to go. Recovery wasn't great. The first two weeks were awful. But you just need to take time to heal. Get lot's of movies (we have Netflix) you will be spending some time on the sofa. :winkwink:I have no scars so i'm happy about that. The out side healed really quickly. I think the heating pad and the pain killers were the only thing getting me through the first week. 

We have two cat's and a dog as well. I have a brown tabby name Gemini, a siameses name mouse and our dog's a red healer named rosie. there all rescue animals.


----------



## J_Lynn

pipilotta said:


> I just have a few doubts with my temps because the general trend is downward, it's always been like that with my past charts. I just don't want to get my hopes up to high to avoid being disappointed too much.
> But I will test tonight if af doesn't show. I have an old test which expires in august, and I don't want that to happen, haha.

Cramps are DEFINITELY a sign of a BFP ... I still have them. It's different a big though now, it feels like a construction crew has started building a high rise in my uterus.


----------



## dovkav123

TLB1986 said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain!! It is so hard sometimes. I thought after having the lap everything would be good... that was in January and still nothing. Hope your surgery goes well.
> 
> Did they find anything on your lap? How was recovery, date is getting closer and starting to get nervous ...
> 
> I have three fur babies as well! Two cats Lelu and Corbin, and our newest addition our dog Calla who we adopted when she was 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> The lap went ok. They found some endometriosis and scar tissue in my right tube. It was removed and the doc told me that we should be good to go. Recovery wasn't great. The first two weeks were awful. But you just need to take time to heal. Get lot's of movies (we have Netflix) you will be spending some time on the sofa. :winkwink:I have no scars so i'm happy about that. The out side healed really quickly. I think the heating pad and the pain killers were the only thing getting me through the first week.
> 
> We have two cat's and a dog as well. I have a brown tabby name Gemini, a siameses name mouse and our dog's a red healer named rosie. there all rescue animals.Click to expand...

I am sorry about your tough recovery. Have you had any pain on the right side before a Lap? Did you have any endo symptoms before?
I have pain in my ovaries during period (new symptom)and I have cramping urinating after O and during my period( started few years ago). My RE wants to do a Lap.
Thanks! and hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## pipilotta

:bfn: 
This would have been too easy...:nope:


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> :bfn:
> This would have been too easy...:nope:

Pipi,
I am here with you to hold your hand, sweety. Give you a big hug!
WE started to TTC almost at the same time. I feel your pain. It is a tough journey and we have to stay strong! We are going one little step forward, it is not an ordinary treatment..very Long and we need to be patient. Emotinally draining.
I and my DH used to test with video and photos together. All this excitement is gone. Now, not anymore, I don't tell him, I test alone....I am not going to test anymore unless I have to...( for procedures, for family visits, or July3rd I have RE appointment).
Promise, to take care of yourself:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for the bfn, Pipi. :nope: :hugs: Apologies if I made it worse by getting your hopes up. :dohh:


----------



## pipilotta

dovkav123 said:


> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> :bfn:
> This would have been too easy...:nope:
> 
> Pipi,
> I am here with you to hold your hand, sweety. Give you a big hug!
> WE started to TTC almost at the same time. I feel your pain. It is a tough journey and we have to stay strong! We are going one little step forward, it is not an ordinary treatment..very Long and we need to be patient. Emotinally draining.
> I and my DH used to test with video and photos together. All this excitement is gone. Now, not anymore, I don't tell him, I test alone....I am not going to test anymore unless I have to...( for procedures, for family visits, or July3rd I have RE appointment).
> Promise, to take care of yourself:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you dovkav!:hugs:
I usually dont test as well, but my cycles where usually super regular at 29 to 30 days, and I told myself I might test when I get to 32 days. This cycle I didn't feel anything anyway. It is a long drag, I know I'm going to have a little cry when af arrives. My Dh is really supportive, but he sais he would also be fine without a child in his life. I'm not at that point yet.:nope:

What has helped was seeing other couples at the fertility clinic, or being in this forum. It is good to know that you are not the only one.

Pb_lge, you didn't make the situation worse.:hugs: It is nice to have some hope every now and then, because without I would have thrown in the towel already. And it is nice to believe of the possibility - even for half a day. And I had to use that test anyway, before its use by date. And actually it is nice to have some Lttc ers believe in you :thumbup:

I had to babysit my neighbours beautiful little two year old yesterday after the test, and while I was checking on him if everything was ok while he was sleeping I realised how much I really want a child, and I hope we will one day.:flower:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi girls...

I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)

and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!

4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!


----------



## dovkav123

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)
> 
> and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> 4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!

Hey Ella, this is wonderful! Big hugs and Congrats! Trully I am very happy for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
THis is a lucky thread! Let's continue this legacy! It is a big hope for us and new visitors of this wonderful thread! Hope we'll make a difference in many lives.
Who is next!
and please stay positive, you don't have endo. Out of your head nooooow! 
Are doing beta on Monday? Have you had BFP before?

Guess what! I read my June horoscope one of my firtile day this month was the luckiest. The other lucky day will be in 10 years.

My chart doesn't look good, but I stayhopeful. Testing July 2nd. 4 days before AF. 

Blessings and prayers


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)
> 
> and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> 4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)
> 
> and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> 4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!

I have PCOS and endo .... screw what statistics say. These BFPs are going to stick. Dangit. lol


----------



## LornaMJ

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)
> 
> and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> 4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!

Huge congrats great to see these BFP's x


----------



## pipilotta

Congrats Ella!


----------



## aurorasaurus

WoW!!! Congrats Ella & JLynn!!! Hooray!!!!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My tests aren't getting much darker - beta was 100... I don't know if that's normal for 14dpo? I'm so worried here it's like a super-intense version if the TWW... I thought it would be FUN and EXCITING but I'm a bundle of nerves - hope you're all well. Hope you don't mind me sticking around because I don't feel I belong on the pg forums yet :S


----------



## J_Lynn

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My tests aren't getting much darker - beta was 100... I don't know if that's normal for 14dpo? I'm so worried here it's like a super-intense version if the TWW... I thought it would be FUN and EXCITING but I'm a bundle of nerves - hope you're all well. Hope you don't mind me sticking around because I don't feel I belong on the pg forums yet :S

I got my first HCG reading at the doctor 13dpo - and that's when it was 42. You're definitely in the safe zone ... I'm not one bit worried about my numbers, the only thing that matter is that they continue to rise. And they only need a 30% increase - it's not longer a full doubling every 48 hours, they just need it to go up 30%, so even if it's a slow rise - as long as it's a rise, that's all that's needed. You'll be fine :hugs: Don't let yourself get too stressed about it, it will not help :flower:

When is your next beta? I hope soon so it will reassure you a bit :winkwink:

I am hanging around this forum until yall tell me to leave .... for sure until the 12 week mark when I know for sure this baby has a minimal chance of leaving us. So yall are going to have to tell me to stop posting .... I will just lurk around mostly, but I don't really want to get too involved in the first tri boards ... most of them only took 2 seconds to get pregnant and I can't relate with that :/


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta, sorry Af came. STAYHOPEFUL!
Myshelsog, any news from your LAP?
BFP ladies! Please stay around with us and let us know how are you doing! You'll remind us that hope is here and miracles happen!
:flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, I already gave you congrats once on another thread, but just wanted to say that 100 at 14 dpo sounds fabulous! :yipee: Sticky sticky sticky!

:hugs: to everyone else. Myshel, did you ever get any lap info? 

Good luck testing, Dovkav! :dust: 

Pipi, sorry for AF. :hugs: The only nice thing about testing is that she's expected so you get let down a little at a time. At least that's how it seems to me. :shrug:

AFM, can't freaking wait until my post-op consult Wed to hear what my RE thought of the lap results, and to find out what the plan is for the next few cycles. :dance:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all,

After some advice to all you laides who have had an ectopic. For the last few cycles I have had really bad pain to my ectopic site which radiates around to my back always around when I am due to ouvulate and then a few days before AF. I am looking at it with some positivitie i.e. I know when I am ovulating!! However, have any you other ladies had this experience and has it passed over time. 

On another note I am now going into yet another TWW but so hoping to join the other BFP ladies. Anyone else in the TWW?


----------



## LornaMJ

AFM, can't freaking wait until my post-op consult Wed to hear what my RE thought of the lap results, and to find out what the plan is for the next few cycles. :dance:[/QUOTE]


Hoping its good news either way for you and you can start some balls rolling :winkwink:


----------



## dovkav123

Hi Ladies!
BFN this morning , 4 days before AF. My temps after O are tool ow. They always stay higher above 36.8-36.9. I was not upset today about the test. 19 months Of TTC why it will happen today. My DH hates all hormone meds and procedures, he still wants to wait for 6months. No way!!!! I have the whole army my family behind my back, they will push me forward!
We need help, and we'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, sorry for bfn. What happens tomorrow?

Lorna, I wrote in your journal--not sure about the ectopic pain. I hope you get it figured out! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Myshelsong

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi girls...
> 
> I gave in this morning and tested (14dpo - AF due in two days)
> 
> and you won't believe it... I got a :bfp:!!!!
> 
> 4th cycle clomid, cycle before my scheduled lap... I'm nervous though because if I do have endometriosis I know that rates of miscarriages are higher.... wow, I'm speechless. Stick little bean! Praying so hard right now! I haven't had a hint of a BFP for over a year!

CONGRATULATIONS ELLA!!!
Stick baby Stick!!!


Just starting in my fertile phase after the lap and tube flush, so hoping for a fun next 10 days. We are doing SMEP this month again - or at least as close as we can to it - so fingers are crossed.

Called the Drs office and they told me results wont be in until this week ... but NO appointments available on the weekend. Because everyone is on holidays we are on skeleton crew this week and cannot make an appointment during the day so looks like will have to wait until JULY 13TH! :growlmad:
I had a good cry for about 10 minutes when I realized this but am feeling better. As far as I am conserned no news is good news .....


----------



## xxshellsxx

Hi ladies, congrats on the BFP's!! 

Those of you who have had Lap and Dyes done, what was your recovery and recovery time like? I go on Monday for my Pre Op assessment but it could be anytime from then to 3 months before i actually get it done! I like to be prepared for these things :haha: xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshelsong said:


> Just starting in my fertile phase after the lap and tube flush, so hoping for a fun next 10 days. We are doing SMEP this month again - or at least as close as we can to it - so fingers are crossed.
> 
> Called the Drs office and they told me results wont be in until this week ... but NO appointments available on the weekend. Because everyone is on holidays we are on skeleton crew this week and cannot make an appointment during the day so looks like will have to wait until JULY 13TH! :growlmad:
> I had a good cry for about 10 minutes when I realized this but am feeling better. As far as I am conserned no news is good news .....

That's so frustrating! :hissy: I thought it was frustrating to have to wait two weeks to ask questions, but that's nothing compared to hearing NOTHING for nearly a month! :saywhat: 

Anyway, good luck with the SMEP! :winkwink: Hope this all becomes moot! :dust:



xxshellsxx said:


> Hi ladies, congrats on the BFP's!!
> 
> Those of you who have had Lap and Dyes done, what was your recovery and recovery time like? I go on Monday for my Pre Op assessment but it could be anytime from then to 3 months before i actually get it done! I like to be prepared for these things :haha: xx

Hi Shell! :flower: I think it definitely depends on whether they do much while inside you. So I had a small amount of Stage 1 endo removed, as well as a hysteroscopy, and I was probably at 80% after a week. It's been 12 days now, and I'm not quite to 100%, but getting close. I also caught some sort of virus, so I spike a temperature after 4 days, which probably slowed my recovery down.

Good luck to you! Hope they find no problems (or they find easy fixes) and your recovery is easy! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

PS. WOW on the weight loss! That's fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks for the info and on my weight loss pbl_ge :flower: I'm a different looking women now thats for sure lol x

I have signed the consent forms for the procedure and for them to fix anything they might find while in there :thumbup: I'm also on the cancellation list so i could get a phone call anytime after monday but knowing my luck it'll be the full 3 months (when my terms and conditions change for sick pay at work :dohh: )

I figured it would likely be about 2 weeks to be 100% - i need to give my service users a heads up before it happens as i work with families and nobody will take my case list while i'm off, so if i let them know they can be prepared for that x

I always need info - i'm a control freak when it comes to TTC because knowledge is about all i can control with my body lol xx


----------



## pbl_ge

xxshellsxx said:


> Thanks for the info and on my weight loss pbl_ge :flower: I'm a different looking women now thats for sure lol x
> 
> I have signed the consent forms for the procedure and for them to fix anything they might find while in there :thumbup: I'm also on the cancellation list so i could get a phone call anytime after monday but knowing my luck it'll be the full 3 months (when my terms and conditions change for sick pay at work :dohh: )
> 
> I figured it would likely be about 2 weeks to be 100% - i need to give my service users a heads up before it happens as i work with families and nobody will take my case list while i'm off, so if i let them know they can be prepared for that x
> 
> I always need info - i'm a control freak when it comes to TTC because knowledge is about all i can control with my body lol xx

Oh, I'm totally the same way! One of the scariest things for me was the not knowing. I think I was more scared of what they would find (the news was better than it could have been, but not great), instead of the recovery, but it scared me too! I don't know how physically demanding your job is, but I was back at my desk on Tuesday following a Thursday surgery. Might have been Monday if I hadn't gotten sick. But my job is not physical at all. 

I hope you don't have to wait long! That might have been the hardest part for me. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Sorry for your bfn dovkav. It's so frustrating month after month or year after year. Thats another reason why I only test when I'm late.


----------



## dovkav123

WE just came from RE. He was great! Lots of info!
He suggests to do LAP to cut ruptured appendix adhesions, but tubes may have unrepairable damage. We talked about going straight to IVF. I suggested to do hysteroscopy, check my uterine cavity before IvF. Dr. agreed, we'll do hysteroscopy next Friday. Did anybody of you, girls had hysteroscopy?
Dr. could do Medicated IVF cycle in August. My AMH number is good. I have very low risk of Ovarian Hyperstimulation. 
I need to convince my dh. He is A type personality. He beleaves there are other ways to heal. He hates all procedures, hormone therapies which can cause side effects. He wants me to heal naturally with castor oil, serrapeptase enzyme and so on. if I was 20, yes, I would do it naturally, but not now. Help me to convince him!!!!, please!
I just learned that my dh would like to transfer 2 embryos during IVF. He wanted only one child. But he changed his mind!

I did some blood work today. I am on CD 25. This is the time to check the quality of my almost finished cycle and it will tell if I ovulated. I did! progesterone and estrogen levels are perfect! Look at my chart below.
I called my RE office and asked about Natural IVF cycle on July. They will call me back tomorrow.
I didn't even discuss with my DH. aaaaaaaaaaaaaah! I'll get in trouble:)
It is a crazy day today! Big plans! I had BFN again this morning.The witch didn't show up yet! I am not out yet!
Tonight we are a cooking goose in the oven. My dad in law is 92!
Have a great day, girls!


----------



## J_Lynn

WOW - a hysterectomy this month and IVF next? You're a stronger woman than me - I would take a couple months to heal after that. Whoa that's a lot in two months! Good luck with your IVF!!! :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi - It took me about 7 days to feel 100% again.
The first day was so doped up I thought I was fine.
Second day was so tired and achey from the gass it was the worst.
Third day noticed that I did actually have pain and sensitivity in that area, but was not alot of pain.
Went to work on day 4 and although was uncomfortable was not a big deal. I work on a computer and sit most of the day.
By the next friday (had it on a friday) I was feeling completely normal. Although during bding though i would suggest taking it easy and try not to get laid on to much lol.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, I wonder if there's information in your quick recovery--maybe they didn't do any cutting so you recovered super fast? :shrug: 

And weren't you other ladies instructed not to BD for some weeks? I was told nothing for two weeks! Risk of infection from the hystero, I think? :shrug: 

Dovkav, sorry for the bfn. :hugs: I think I missed it before. What is a natural IVF cycle? Do they just collect the one egg and fertilize it? Why would they want to do that, as opposed to normal, when they "farm" for lots of eggs and hopefully frosties? I don't know if I have any advice for you OH, except to tell him that your chances decrease slightly every month due to age. 

J_Lynn, did you mean hysteroscopy, instead of hysterectomy? :haha:

AFM, I just had my post-lap follow-up. Full story in my journal, but there was really no new info. Official diagnosis now "Female infertility with tubal factor and endometriosis." Unclear how much either is affecting things. Next cycle will either be a) a second Femara cycle, or b) a Gonal-F/Ovidrel cycle, depending on how the timing falls in relationship to some planned travel. The injectables protocol sounded pretty overwhelming, but I think it may be our best shot (pun not intended ) due to what I suspect is a non-functioning right tube. 

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Wow, dovkav, a lot of new things happening at once. You haven't got a waiting list for ivf, how great is that! Mine is scheduled for January, but i'm not even sure what kind of medication this involves. All it said in my letter was medication to be completed before first cycle. I also would like to know if there is an unmedicated ivf cycle...

Pbl_ge, injectables sounds like a pretty tough regime, its unbelievable what each and every one of us is going through. 

Shell, I admire you. 12 years, I feel bad complaining about my situaton when I read your story. It's good to see you are not giving up, and I hope your lap goes well!


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta, 
I am so excited for you! You have a date for IVF! You are interested in natural IVF also. Will your healthcare cover it? Because it is a low chance of success.
XXshell congrats on your weight loss. Few years ago I lost 15 kg and stayed slim forever! I stopped eating packaged and processed food. Good luck with LAP, I hope your problem wil be fixed and you'll join the BFP club!

pbl_ge
first IVF baby was born with a natural cycle, from the first try. My point of view is to start treatment with at least risks for my health. My hormones are perfect and why should I mess my system up with FSH drugs? Dr. would give me FSH 100-150mg. I have a risk of hyperovarian stimulation. Natural IVF cycle: Dr. takes only one egg out. Only one egg mature and very rare two. I could take natural chlomid-soy isoflavones and my ovaries may mature two eggs. during natural IVF cycle, dr. could have a hard time finding the egg (60% a chance of finding it)and also the timing of O is super important. The egg may drop earlier and it can be lost. I O 3 months in a row on CD 12. This is advantage for me.
Remember not every clinic does natural IVF, they don't want to ruin their statistics.

In USA, USC firtility clinic in Los angeles is doing a natural IVF cycle study. The patient has to pay all cost, but it is less than standart IVF. They state:" In the 1992 study, we found that although the pregnancy rate was one half of that in stimulated cycles, the per embryo implantation rate was higher in natural cycle than in stimulated cycles. Now that the typical IVF pregnancy rate is much higher than the pregnancy rates in 1992, we anticipate the success rates with natural cycle IVF will also be higher."

https://www.uscfertility.org/clinical_research/natural_cycle_ivf_stud_y.php[/url]

I pay cash for my treatment, I don't need to wait for a long time. Dr. may do it in August.


----------



## dovkav123

Attention ladies , who have unexplained infirtility.  On Babyandbump Lilsluz wrote and I totally agree!:"If its one thing I can help you with, its testing. I mean before you go & spend any $ on IUI or IVF, you should be offered ALL tests first. For instance, you should always be tested for clotting, immune or autoimmune issues before any ART as no matter what, if you are implanting fine but clotting or your body is attacking the embie (immune/autoimmune), then no IUI or IVF or any amount of money or treatment is going to help that, you know? Only meds for those conditions can help. Some lawsuits are now being filed by people in the USA because they weren't offered this standard-but-in-dpeth level of testing before spending GOBS of $$ on IVF. And $15k - mne would have actually cost $30k for 2 fresh & 2froz. 

So, my long-winded point (sorry) is Yes - make sure you get the standard list of all the tests that should be done before an "unexplained" diagnosis could possibly be made & you fight for them if nothing comes up on CD3, OK? heck, fight for them anyway as many of us have 2-3 issues. the only people I've seen successful at getting their rainbows are those who demand proper treatment. Its a shame but Dr's, even nice ones, at the end of the day, if you aren't pregnant its not even going to spoil their dinner that night. 

This is what I'd tell my lil sister, too. 

P.S. - there's a whole list of tests I did on my journal - 1st page in the Spoiler if you ever need a reference 
BFP Journal: Lils' Gotta Lil Flo Rida?!"

Postcoital test also is important. It will tell, if the sperm is surviving in your ewcm. Estrogen may help to resolve this issue.
Hope it helps!


----------



## xxshellsxx

dovkav123 said:


> XXshell congrats on your weight loss. Few years ago I lost 15 kg and stayed slim forever! I stopped eating packaged and processed food. Good luck with LAP, I hope your problem wil be fixed and you'll join the BFP club!

thank you! x I've pretty much done the same - no processed or packaged food is the slimming world way - it's ingrained in me now and i hope it stays off for life :) It's slowing down now, which is to be expected with only another 30ish lbs to go to target x

I wish i had a date for the Lap & Dye.... the not knowing 'when' is bugging me lol Monday is the pre Op assessment so i'm hoping she will have some idea how long it will be x


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, Lils is really a WEALTH of information. She's one of my buddies from a TTC #1 after 35 group. The first page of her journal tells the story and provides lots of info. Here it is:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-40-lttc-1-rmc-parl-mthfr-low-amh-septum.html


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and very interesting about the natural IVF! Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## Myshelsong

pbl_ge said:


> Myshel, I wonder if there's information in your quick recovery--maybe they didn't do any cutting so you recovered super fast? :shrug:
> 
> And weren't you other ladies instructed not to BD for some weeks? I was told nothing for two weeks! Risk of infection from the hystero, I think? :shrug:

I am thinking the same thing actually but I did experienced some tenderness down there but your are right, I did not get a lot of pain. Much less than I had thought I would feel.
When I had my gallbladder removed or my wisdom teeth removed I recovered faster than expected so maybe it is a good sign ..... or maybe there was nothing to fix... UH!

My Dr and Nurses did not say anything about holding off on BDing at all. Last time I had the tube flushing they told me I was ready to go the next day so I dont think it is a tube flushing thing. Maybe they are just being extra careful at your Drs office. 

I am trying to seriously loose weight this year. Over the last 2 years I have gained 40 lbs with my new job and the baby making stress. I see you guys have had some success, does any one have any tips that help you be succesful? I totally know I need to cut out the sugar and stuff but am hoping for maybe tricks you used to speed the process along.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Myshelsong - Hopefully the speedy recovery is a good sign - sucks they have made you wait so long for the results!! As for weightloss i swear by www.slimmingworld.com (there is a link top right hand corner for US site) Real food, real portions and nothing off limits - it's really worked for me x Gives you access to a 7 day menu so you can see what it's about x


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I got my ivf date in april, and i'm lucky it is publicly funded in NZ. But I guess it is only standart procedure. The doctor recommended to do a semen dna scsa test before we start, because of low motility and my dh age. We will do that some time in august I think.
It's great that it is publically funded, but there is a lack of info because it is very hard to get appointments for general visits. 
I'm a bit scared of ivf and what it involves, and hope we get lucky before January.


----------



## xxshellsxx

pipilotta said:


> Shell, I admire you. 12 years, I feel bad complaining about my situaton when I read your story. It's good to see you are not giving up, and I hope your lap goes well!

Hun, don't feel bad for complaining! It's such a tough tough journey LTTTC but I have found that actually it's easier for me now, than it was years ago - acceptance of my situation has a lot to do with it x I've done my grieving for a child i may never have. I'm very happy with my life now and it has taken a path it would never have been able to had i had children years ago! I travel the country a lot, i've been to university as a mature student, i have a fab career, i also run my own business which takes me around the country and soon abroad to pastures new. so for me if it never happens, yes i'll be sad about that but i accepted that years ago and once i had that acceptance i got on with living my life and enjoying every minute of it :) IF a baby ever does come along i will happily settle down to raise a family and will have no regrets about where my life has gone :) xx


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel, there is a great app for android called noom, it helped me lose 13 kgs after I stopped smoking. It gets you active, and helps you eat better. It was so easy losing weight with the app, without completely leaving out things I love. They also have a nice forum section. They used to have good articles and little tasks you would get every day, but this is only for pro now. It's completly worth though, but I don't need it anymore. It feels good to be and stay at my old weight again, and my eating habits are really good as well.


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Dovkav, I got my ivf date in april, and i'm lucky it is publicly funded in NZ. But I guess it is only standart procedure. The doctor recommended to do a semen dna scsa test before we start, because of low motility and my dh age. We will do that some time in august I think.
> It's great that it is publically funded, but there is a lack of info because it is very hard to get appointments for general visits.
> I'm a bit scared of ivf and what it involves, and hope we get lucky before January.

You are very blessed that you don't need to pay for IVF. Infirtility is a disease and need to be treated like any ordinary sickness. Smokers ruin their lungs and healthcare pays for their meds and treatment, and a patient saves money for more cigaretes! It is harsh statement, but it is a truth. Infirtility hurts too. We did nothing wrong, nothing intentional and we are infirtile.
Have you tried vitamins,zinc, VitC, Selen or maybe antibiotics to increase sperm motility?

Can RE perform ICSI? He needs only one sperm.
I am glad that genetic tests will be done on your DH. To rule out an underlying condition.

Is there any statistics in NZ. Success rate of IVF? My RE told me that natural cycle 10-20%, medicated 40%.

I am scared of IVF too. Everything can happen when you interfere with nature. Also I don't like that RE will put me to sleep for a few minutes for an egg retreaval. I have a high tolerance for pain. 12 years ago dr. removed my tonsils and I had only regional anesthesia and I sat on the chair and saw my Dr. bloody tools. (sorry TMI)eeeeek!


----------



## Myshelsong

Bloodly tools that is so gross lol

Thanks for the info ladies. Will look into both of those options!

At this point I would do ivf in a heart beat but it is totally a personal decision and I understand both sides.

looks like I od a but early this month, since started taking vitamins o date has gone from day 17 or 21 to day 13 or 14 so did not quite do SMEP .... Oh well


----------



## DBZ34

Hi everyone!! 

My name is Ella and I'm an LTTC-er. :) Dovkav told me I should check this thread out, as it is a great place, and so here I am. :) 

I've been trying for 27 cycles and about two years. I was one of those young, naive women that thought that when I was ready to have kids, it would just happen. Wham bam...baby. Yeah...I was wrong. 

We managed to catch an egg once, after 6 months of trying, but I lost my angel pretty early on at 5w5d. After that, nada. Though I blame some of that on the northisterone that the doc gave me to help with the mc bleeding. Apparently, it can reduce your fertility for at least 6 months after you take it....which would have been nice to know before I went down that road. I think it hung around for longer than that...and now my hormones are completely whacked right now.

At the moment, I just started fertility testing. So far, it's all clear. I'm ovulating, no polyps, cysts or fibroids. I've got a Day 3 blood test next cycle and I'm supposed to try to schedule an HSG in the next couple of months around Day 7-10. (Any ladies with HSG experience willing to share?) 

I figured that I would be thrown into the unexplained category because there isn't anything obvious at the moment, but as Lils said, they should exhaust the possibilities before they give that label. She is really a great resource to have and I'm glad her advice can be useful to others too! 

I guess that's it. I look forward to going back and reading everyone else's stories. :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey DBZ Welcome and I am sorry. I know what it is like to be labeled Unexplained. Wishing you all the baby luck with your HSG.

I dont want to scare you with my HSG experience. In the end it was totally worth it and would do it again in a heart beat. But my DR did it at a different time in my cycle (like day CD 24, 5dpo) and had a very hard time getting the Cath into the cervix (in fact he put it in and took it out multiple times) and I found it overal very painful.

Hoping my Lap results will give us some answers as I ovulate regularily and via HSG and ultrasounds everything looked fine.


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome Dbz:hi: I'm sorry about your miscarriage:hugs: 

Dovkav, my Dh started taking fertility vitamins about 3 weeks ago, we will see if that will increase his quality. Would be great.
The doctor recommended doing ICSI I think, but because of the lack of appointments and information i'm not sure. That's probably the down side of public health funding, but I'm really greatful, and i'm sure I get all the info I need before January.

Myshel, I would also do Ivf in a heartbeat, but it's still scary to me. I was never on the pill, I hardly took any medication in my life, and I never been in hospital. Just the thought of the egg retreaval makes me a little scared, and probably the meds they make you take you to produce as many as you can...:argh:


----------



## xxshellsxx

DBZ - my HSG was pretty painless, even thought they had 5 attempts to get dye through (and they took everything out and back in each time). I took painkillers 40 mins before and to be honest i've had worse AF cramps than i had with this. I did feel worse for a few days after, the cramps did get stronger and i felt achy... but again that was just an AF like feeling for me x I would have no worries having it done again. My advice is to take painkillers before, stay calm and relaxed i really do think that helps x


----------



## Buninmyoven

What a good idea for a thread.

My name is Polly, I'm 33 and have been ttc DC1 for 29 months. In that time I did get pregnant after 9 months TTC but I lost that baby at 10 weeks. That was 17/18 months ago and I haven't managed to get pregnant again since. In the time I started ttc every single woman I'm friends with or related to of child bearing age has got pregnant, along with countless women at my work. Of the ones I know about, all but one of them got pregnant within 1-3 months trying. One of the women I know at work who got pregnant has actually told me in the past that she hates children and I found out she only did it for her husband. 

Ive known from the start that somethings not right because I spot for days and days before my period every cycle and I get lots of random cramping throughout the month. Initially my GPs were reluctant to investigate and I was told to wait a further year after the miscarriage (that hurt) before I would be referred to a fertility clinic. I managed to get an earlier referral and have already had a couple of tests including day 3 & day 21 bloods, ultrasound and HSG. I am going for a hysteroscopy in a couple of weeks because an abnormality showed up in my womb at my HSG in April. I've also been given Clomid to take but without scans and progesterone to take in the luteal phase. I noticed an improvement in my cycle last month but don't know if this is a one off. If anyone has any questions about progesterone, Clomid HSG etc please let me know. 

Personally I feel very cheated because I've known all along there was a problem and here I am 3 years older than I was at the start of ttc and I feel that time is running out. I think I have endo but so far have not been offered a laparoscopy to check and I keep being told there is nothing wrong!

Sorry that was a bit of a rant!


----------



## pipilotta

:hi:Welcome Polly
I'm sorry about your loss! I hope we all don't stick around too long here, but while we are here it's nice to know there are some nice ladies here who know what you are going through.


----------



## dovkav123

myshel,

I like your chart! Very nice and early O this month. I think it's a good thing! Half a year ago I also had irregular O. Also I suffered a very crampy and painful AF. Now I have less pain and flow and my O is on the day 12CD for a 3 months in a row. 
What is SPEM?
Why your dr. did HSG on CD24? You could be pregnant? Blood test could be too early to tell? After O cerrvix also is closed tight.
My RE also forced 3 times and couldn't go into my cirvix for HSG(procedure with sugar and salt solution), so she posponed for later and I canceled. I read a horoscope that my second appointment was my the luckiest day in decade! Maybe I'll get preg. without this HSG. Maybe it is good that I canceled!
I went to a second RE opinion. He told me that this HSG is not a great test. You see shadows and dark spots, but with hysteroscopy(it is not a surgery), with a camera you'll diagnose right a way or maybe fix the problem too. You also can see if the tubes are open! I am having it on Friday, if my period will be gone on that day. RE is not going to dilate my cervix, if he can't fit there, he won't do it. It is wise to get hysteroscopy done before IVF, make sure there is no scarring or polyps and embryo can implant. My RE is against HSG with an iodine because radiation can ruin egg quality and increase scarring.
Sorry if I am repeating everything over and over again.

DB234 Warm Welcome to our nest! Your chart looks fantastic! ARE you testing soon or are you waitng for AF?
What test did you get to rule out your polyps and fibroids?

pipilotta, please test your DH sperm in 3 month after taking supplements. It takes 90 days for a new sperm to develop. The same with eggs. Lils increased her AmH after taking suplements!

Buninmyoven, Warm Welcome!
I am very sorry for your loss.
I am so glad that you got an early refferal to RE. You need to push and fight for what's good for you! During Hysteroscopy RE will take care of your uterus and you'll get preg in no time! Please let us know, how it went!
I am 33 too(Jesus age, when he died), we are in good health and that's what is the most important!

Have the best weekend ever everyone!


----------



## LornaMJ

:hi:Hello to all the new ladies on here. Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust :dust:

Was wondering who of the ladies on here is in the TWW, I am about 4dpo, what about everyone else?


----------



## dovkav123

LornaMJ said:


> :hi:Hello to all the new ladies on here. Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust :dust:
> 
> Was wondering who of the ladies on here is in the TWW, I am about 4dpo, what about everyone else?[/QUOT
> 
> You are going high tech here! I can't beleave it! All those numbers are crazy! I have chills!
> Where are the numbers of :cry:? I think those are countless.
> We are going through a lot and only we can understand each other's pain. I am so blessed to have you all here in one spot from around the world!
> Hugs and kisses


----------



## Tearful

Hi. I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to share my story. I have tried IVF 8 times without success. Before I started IVF, I have been trying for over 2 years to conceive. I found out both my tubes were blocked and I had them cleaned twice but unfortunately they continued to remain blocked. I recently had them removed and in the process had a D&C and biopsy of my uterus. I found I had an infection in my uterus. Started on antibiotics and we (myself, husband and doctors) that it was treated successfully. I just got finished with my 8th cycle of IVF and found out today it was negative. What other options do I have? Surrogacy?! Please!! Someone help! I need advice from someone that can give me other options than the ones I have already tried. So devastated!!


----------



## dovkav123

Tearful said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to share my story. I have tried IVF 8 times without success. Before I started IVF, I have been trying for over 2 years to conceive. I found out both my tubes were blocked and I had them cleaned twice but unfortunately they continued to remain blocked. I recently had them removed and in the process had a D&C and biopsy of my uterus. I found I had an infection in my uterus. Started on antibiotics and we (myself, husband and doctors) that it was treated successfully. I just got finished with my 8th cycle of IVF and found out today it was negative. What other options do I have? Surrogacy?! Please!! Someone help! I need advice from someone that can give me other options than the ones I have already tried. So devastated!!

Warm welcome!
I am sorry that you have to got through this. Did your dr. checked blood clot disorder? and immunology test Antiphospholipid Antibodies (APA) and Natural Killer cell activation (NKa)? THis condition may kill embryo. What is your AMH?
hope it helps


----------



## LornaMJ

dovkav123 said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> :hi:Hello to all the new ladies on here. Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust :dust:
> 
> Was wondering who of the ladies on here is in the TWW, I am about 4dpo, what about everyone else?[/QUOT
> 
> You are going high tech here! I can't beleave it! All those numbers are crazy! I have chills!
> Where are the numbers of :cry:? I think those are countless.
> We are going through a lot and only we can understand each other's pain. I am so blessed to have you all here in one spot from around the world!
> Hugs and kisses
> 
> 
> Lol I know those numbers look rediculous but found the ticker and thought it puts my journey into some perspective!! I agree with you it's great to share this with other people from around the world who can understand each other and hope I can at least be of some help or comfort at times :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## xxshellsxx

I'm also 4dpo today - temp nosedived this morning... pretty usual for me at this point, nothing new.. chart looks like it always does... doesn't give me hope lol I would love to see it do something different that would spark some sort of hope x


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck to our TWW ladies! FX we're on a roll!

Tearful, 8 IVFs sounds terrible. Is some of that FET? Do you still have frozen embryos? I agree with Dovkav--make sure you've been tested for the potential autoimmune problems. If you do have frosties, it might be worth checking out all systems again before one last attempt at FET. Also, what do you think about your egg quality? If you're not getting good blastocyst growth you could think about donor eggs. I can't tell where you live, but if all your IVF have been at the same clinic, it might be worth switching to another clinic for a different protocol. While one protocol might not be "superior" to another, women respond differently to them, so another doc might use a protocol that would fit you better. I hope some of this is helpful. :hugs: 

Dovkav, have you tested again? If the CH are right, then you're 15 dpo! :happydance: Here is SMEP: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Lorna, hope the TWW speeds by! Do you like to symptom spot? I do it shamelessly. :shhh: 

Hi Bun/Polly! :hi: Sorry your docs made you wait so long for testing--that's terrible! I'm a chronic spotter, too, but my hysteroscopy was clear. Sounds like the abnormality found on the HSG might be the culprit. FX it will stop after that! And don't worry about ranting--that's what we're here for! :hugs:

DBZ, I second what Shel said. I took 800 mg ibuprofen before my HSG and I think it helped a lot. Mild cramping while they dilated my cervix, but otherwise it was not much different than a normal lady part exam. I'm sorry that your journey has led you to this place, and I hope you get a sticky bfp soon. :hugs: 

Myshel, is your dr's appt next week? I'm really anxious for you to get some answers! (And share them with us :haha: ) 

Sorry if I missed anyone. This thread has gotten busy! :happydance:

AFM, I have a favor to ask of you ladies! I need everyone to send anti-AF vibes for me until at least Monday or Tuesday. :af: :ban: :af: :ban: I'm hoping to be able to start injectables next cycle, but I have an out-of-town wedding on 7/20. I figure if that's CD12 or less, I can do them. Otherwise, it's another Femara cycle for me. (For the new ladies: I'm pretty sure I have a non-functional right tube paired with a dominant right ovary, so I want meds that will make my left side O.)

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## Myshelsong

So I finally got a hold of someone at my DRs office that would let me know how the procedure went. The nurse let me know they did find some mild endo and they removed it and sent it to pathology just to double check they aren't cancerous.
Looks like my Tubes are normal and healthy .... so I think this means they are free and clear, where last time my right one was blocked. 
I will have a Dr appointment once the pathology comes back to discuss options and go from there if I am not yet pregnant. Very excited that at least I know something happened and was potentially fixed.

Tearful that is so tough, I am not sure what to say. Good luck hun.

Pebble - Hopefully you get injectable. my cousin had real success with those.


----------



## LornaMJ

pbl_ge said:


> Good luck to our TWW ladies! FX we're on a roll!
> 
> Tearful, 8 IVFs sounds terrible. Is some of that FET? Do you still have frozen embryos? I agree with Dovkav--make sure you've been tested for the potential autoimmune problems. If you do have frosties, it might be worth checking out all systems again before one last attempt at FET. Also, what do you think about your egg quality? If you're not getting good blastocyst growth you could think about donor eggs. I can't tell where you live, but if all your IVF have been at the same clinic, it might be worth switching to another clinic for a different protocol. While one protocol might not be "superior" to another, women respond differently to them, so another doc might use a protocol that would fit you better. I hope some of this is helpful. :hugs:
> 
> Dovkav, have you tested again? If the CH are right, then you're 15 dpo! :happydance: Here is SMEP: https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm
> 
> Lorna, hope the TWW speeds by! Do you like to symptom spot? I do it shamelessly. :shhh:
> 
> Hi Bun/Polly! :hi: Sorry your docs made you wait so long for testing--that's terrible! I'm a chronic spotter, too, but my hysteroscopy was clear. Sounds like the abnormality found on the HSG might be the culprit. FX it will stop after that! And don't worry about ranting--that's what we're here for! :hugs:
> 
> DBZ, I second what Shel said. I took 800 mg ibuprofen before my HSG and I think it helped a lot. Mild cramping while they dilated my cervix, but otherwise it was not much different than a normal lady part exam. I'm sorry that your journey has led you to this place, and I hope you get a sticky bfp soon. :hugs:
> 
> Myshel, is your dr's appt next week? I'm really anxious for you to get some answers! (And share them with us :haha: )
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. This thread has gotten busy! :happydance:
> 
> AFM, I have a favor to ask of you ladies! I need everyone to send anti-AF vibes for me until at least Monday or Tuesday. :af: :ban: :af: :ban: I'm hoping to be able to start injectables next cycle, but I have an out-of-town wedding on 7/20. I figure if that's CD12 or less, I can do them. Otherwise, it's another Femara cycle for me. (For the new ladies: I'm pretty sure I have a non-functional right tube paired with a dominant right ovary, so I want meds that will make my left side O.)
> 
> :hugs: and :dust: to all!

Yep I certainly like to symptom spot but by doing that it certainly drives you crazy after a while :wacko: I am not getting any symptoms just yet but by previous experiences I don't until about 3 days before AF is due and the biggest symptom for me usally is very sore BB's :winkwink: Will wait and see. 
Sending lots of anti-AF vibes your way :dance:



xxshellsxx said:


> I'm also 4dpo today - temp nosedived this morning... pretty usual for me at this point, nothing new.. chart looks like it always does... doesn't give me hope lol I would love to see it do something different that would spark some sort of hope x

Hi Shell really hope this is your month and be good to share the TWW with someone, when will you test? I dont chart my temps only because I do shift work including nights and it proved to difficult. Hoping your temps throw a curve ball your way :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel, i'm glad you got some answers, I can't believe how incredibly rude they have dealt with you. Hoping that the mild endo they took out will give you your bfp this cycle.

Dovkav, when is af due? Do you have a long luteal phase? Your chart looks good, have you got any good signs?


Pbl_ge, sending lots of :af::af: hope she stays away until you get back.

I'm basically waiting for my fertile phase, lots of overtime at work for me and dh, and we will only have a week for bd, as he has to go out of town for work. So possibly not the best timing :nope:


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> Myshel, i'm glad you got some answers, I can't believe how incredibly rude they have dealt with you. Hoping that the mild endo they took out will give you your bfp this cycle.
> 
> Dovkav, when is af due? Do you have a long luteal phase? Your chart looks good, have you got any good signs?
> 
> 
> Pbl_ge, sending lots of :af::af: hope she stays away until you get back.
> 
> I'm basically waiting for my fertile phase, lots of overtime at work for me and dh, and we will only have a week for bd, as he has to go out of town for work. So possibly not the best timing :nope:


Sending you lots of good vibes and hope you get lots of :sex: in that week you never know that may be all it takes and :spermy: can last up to five days :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

I had a very light migraine yesterday. This is ussual for me 1- 2-3 days before period. I am fully prepared! I am cramping like crazy since yesterday and this morning. Continuos cramping and burning. I have my pad in and nothing, still nothing.... This is new! Everything what is new and strange is good! I woke up at 8:30am, temped (low 36.5) and I did my abdominal massage and fell asleep. Woke up in 2 hours. My luteal faze is always 16 or 17 not earlier, not later. My LH is 17 today.
Pbl-g, fingers, toes crossed for you- abra kadabra- I am opening :af: compaign. Anybody interested? :)

myshelsong, did dr. told you the stage of endo? I am so happy your tubes are clear!
I am sure we''ll have BFP in JUlY in this thread. We just need to beleave and stay possitive.
I am not testing. I'll buy 2 kg of strawberries instead!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(


----------



## dovkav123

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :([/QUOTE
> I am crying with you, my girl. I have chills and tears in my eyes. Stay strong, please. Take care of yourself.


----------



## pipilotta

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(

Oh no, i'm sending you big hugs. I'm so sorry!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(

Oh, Ella. I'm so sorry. :cry: :hugs: This crap is so unfair. :nope:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(

So sorry to hear this :cry: x


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

The worst thing is that now my lap. is cancelled and I have to wait to book a new one. This was the month I didn't really even want to conceive in! When it happened, I thought 'Wow, I don't have to go through a lap...' and now I do, I just have to wait longer to get it done :( Plus if I do have endo, this mis. will probably be really, really painful.


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella_Hopeful said:


> The worst thing is that now my lap. is cancelled and I have to wait to book a new one. This was the month I didn't really even want to conceive in! When it happened, I thought 'Wow, I don't have to go through a lap...' and now I do, I just have to wait longer to get it done :( Plus if I do have endo, this mis. will probably be really, really painful.

That's frustrating. FX they'll be able to get you in soon so you don't have to wait. And I hope the m/c process isn't too bad. :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Today i found out my SIL is expecting #4.... unplanned and they are still in shock! I'm happy for them but gutted it's not me :cry:

I went looking for my horoscope for this month in a vain attempt to find some hope from somewhere... here are some extracts!!

I so hope this is a good sign!

_Pop the champagne, dear Pisces! Some amazing changes are taking place in the heavens, now that Jupiter, the giver of gifts and luck, just recently moved into Cancer and your fifth house of true love, children, and creativity.

This benefic planet, Jupiter, is set to stay in this part of your chart for nearly thirteen months, until July 16, 2014. This has to be reason to celebrate! It matters not what your marital status happens to be, for every Pisces, of every birthday, will partake of this wonderful trend. 

*Not only will Jupiter enliven your love life, Jupiter will also bring blessings for conception / pregnancy or to the children you have now. *

*Do you long for a baby? Jupiter can see to it that you are buying - or knitting - baby booties very soon! Whether you hope to conceive a child or adopt one, both ways are favored as a path to motherhood and fatherhood. This year and the first half of 2014 will be your best year in twelve years to start the process.*_

FULL HOROSCOPE HERE

Now is that 12 years line just a coincidence?? or fate! God i hope this has a true meaning!


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> Hey DBZ Welcome and I am sorry. I know what it is like to be labeled Unexplained. Wishing you all the baby luck with your HSG.
> 
> I dont want to scare you with my HSG experience. In the end it was totally worth it and would do it again in a heart beat. But my DR did it at a different time in my cycle (like day CD 24, 5dpo) and had a very hard time getting the Cath into the cervix (in fact he put it in and took it out multiple times) and I found it overal very painful.
> 
> Hoping my Lap results will give us some answers as I ovulate regularily and via HSG and ultrasounds everything looked fine.

Thank you for the welcome! I'm sorry your HSG was so painful. But thank you for sharing with me. I'll make sure I take something for the pain beforehand. 

It does seem like CD24/5DPO is a odd time to do one though. Were they at all concerned about a potential pregnancy or worried what fluid in your tubes might do to an egg? Or was it one of those ones where you had to schedule way in advance and that's just when it fell in your cycle? 



dovkav123 said:


> DB234 Warm Welcome to our nest! Your chart looks fantastic! ARE you testing soon or are you waitng for AF?
> What test did you get to rule out your polyps and fibroids?
> 
> Have the best weekend ever everyone!


I'm going to wait for AF to come. If she's late, then I'll test.

I just had a vaginal ultrasound to rule out the internal polyps and fibroids. There weren't any visible on the u/s and the doc was pretty pleased with that, since I think he assumed that was my problem. The HSG should make that more clear as well, right? 





Tearful said:


> Hi. I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to share my story. I have tried IVF 8 times without success. Before I started IVF, I have been trying for over 2 years to conceive. I found out both my tubes were blocked and I had them cleaned twice but unfortunately they continued to remain blocked. I recently had them removed and in the process had a D&C and biopsy of my uterus. I found I had an infection in my uterus. Started on antibiotics and we (myself, husband and doctors) that it was treated successfully. I just got finished with my 8th cycle of IVF and found out today it was negative. What other options do I have? Surrogacy?! Please!! Someone help! I need advice from someone that can give me other options than the ones I have already tried. So devastated!!

Welcome! 

I'm so sorry to hear that your TTC journey has been so tough. But I admire your strength. It must have taken a lot to go through 8 IVFs. :hugs: 

Have you considered IVF with Donor eggs? Have you had testing for autoimmune issues or anything else that could effect implantation? Did they change the protocols at all? Do your docs have any suggestions?


----------



## DBZ34

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(

I'm so sorry to hear this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

xxshellsxx said:


> Today i found out my SIL is expecting #4.... unplanned and they are still in shock! I'm happy for them but gutted it's not me :cry:
> 
> I went looking for my horoscope for this month in a vain attempt to find some hope from somewhere... here are some extracts!!
> 
> I so hope this is a good sign!
> 
> _Pop the champagne, dear Pisces! Some amazing changes are taking place in the heavens, now that Jupiter, the giver of gifts and luck, just recently moved into Cancer and your fifth house of true love, children, and creativity.
> 
> This benefic planet, Jupiter, is set to stay in this part of your chart for nearly thirteen months, until July 16, 2014. This has to be reason to celebrate! It matters not what your marital status happens to be, for every Pisces, of every birthday, will partake of this wonderful trend.
> 
> *Not only will Jupiter enliven your love life, Jupiter will also bring blessings for conception / pregnancy or to the children you have now. *
> 
> *Do you long for a baby? Jupiter can see to it that you are buying - or knitting - baby booties very soon! Whether you hope to conceive a child or adopt one, both ways are favored as a path to motherhood and fatherhood. This year and the first half of 2014 will be your best year in twelve years to start the process.*_
> 
> FULL HOROSCOPE HERE
> 
> Now is that 12 years line just a coincidence?? or fate! God i hope this has a true meaning![/QUOTE
> 
> I have my goosebumps reading your horoscope. I hope everyword will come true! I beleave it!
> This month I wrote my health plan: food and exercise plan and started to follow it very strictly and I went to RE. And then I read my June horoscope: it was saying that this month is the best to loose weight, eat healthy and visit dr. I did everything without knowing about it! P.S. I canceled my dr. for a procedure on the luckiest day in decade! That made me think, if I did the right thing. If my AF never comes, it was good call.
> Cheers for stars!(alcohol free beer!)


----------



## xxshellsxx

Cheers Dovkav :beer: Good to know i'm not alone in looking for hope in astrology or any other alternative body :thumbup: Fx for no AF!!! x :af:


----------



## Myshelsong

XXshell and Dovkav - You are not the only ones at all! This is the month my psychic said that I would conceive so my fingers are crossed for either this cycle or next. I know that I should not put all my hopes into this but honestly I would grasp at straws if someone told me they would get me pregnant this time around. I even have a fertility bracelet that has rose quarts and moonstone to help my cycle and increase fertility. LOL 

I never actually spoke with the Dr only his nurse assistant who read me the report so she couldn't confirm what stage of endo, only could confirm they removed lesions from my uterus. I am actually assuming they are endo as what else could it be. I have a few symptoms of endo so I have it in my head that is what it is. Hopefully it isnt anything else. Ovaries and tubes are normal, which is at least good news.

Hopeful: I am so so sorry to hear that hun. Big hugs all around, there are no other words to express but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## pipilotta

Wow, Shells, your horoscope would totally fit to my situation. It will be 12 years early 2014 dh and me have been together... Babydust to all of us!

Well, i'm not pisces, but my dh is...


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all got the letter today to say we have reached the top of the IVF list :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We are soo happy and both DH and I just cried when we read the letter. This has been a long tome coming and I feel we have worked hard for it !!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all got the letter today to say we have reached the top of the IVF list :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We are soo happy and both DH and I just cried when we read the letter. This has been a long tome coming and I feel we have worked hard for it !!!!!

Congratulations! Wish you all the luck with this. :thumbup:
When do you expect this to happen? What is the process from here, do you have to go on meds first?


----------



## LornaMJ

Myshelsong said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all got the letter today to say we have reached the top of the IVF list :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: We are soo happy and both DH and I just cried when we read the letter. This has been a long tome coming and I feel we have worked hard for it !!!!!
> 
> Congratulations! Wish you all the luck with this. :thumbup:
> When do you expect this to happen? What is the process from here, do you have to go on meds first?Click to expand...

Thank you! I have to have yet more bloods done on cd 3 which should be next week and be up to date with smear. Once they have all those results within a month I will have a appt to see the FS for consenting and will be given all the drugs and there I will be given a proper date! So two weeks of injections EC and then FET! If unsuccessful will hopefully have some "frosties" for more FET!!


----------



## pipilotta

Lorna:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

congrats! This is awesome news! 

You have to tell me whats happening, i'm so curious to hear how everything goes. Not long for my first cycle now, starting in Jan.


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> Lorna:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> congrats! This is awesome news!
> 
> You have to tell me whats happening, i'm so curious to hear how everything goes. Not long for my first cycle now, starting in Jan.

Thanks and I certainly will let you know! Are you on FB as there is a secret page on there for kiwi women going through IVF I have found in the last year I have been a member very informative


----------



## pipilotta

Sounds great Lorna, I have sent you a private message.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi girls.

I started a journal because I don't know where to post at the moment. Feel free to stalk! The link is in my signature.

I'm going to miscarry but I don't know when or how or what exactly is going on. I feel so out of the TTC game, don't even think a BFP would be a happy thing anymore!


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> Sounds great Lorna, I have sent you a private message.

I didn't get your message so I have sent you one and added you as a friend on here :flower:


----------



## pipilotta

I tried to send it again. My phone is playing up. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> I tried to send it again. My phone is playing up. Thanks for adding me!

Added you on FB and will add you to the group in the morn


----------



## dovkav123

temps never lie:(, red show begins.....My body works like a clock.

I am not upset, but pesimistic...didn't happen in 19 months, why should it happen now? It is not the end of the world, we have options... Years ago people didn't have any options, and lived without children, but in this century we do...
Now the worst part of this week is, that I'll need to cancel my hysteroscopy, because my period will not be finished by Friday. 
I won't push it, I'll slow down. Sometimes destiny guides you. Don't you think so? Don't you think that in your lifetime you meet people and they infuence you and help you? or you help them? and you have connection the rest of your life? Any exmaples can you think? 
You are searching, forcing, pushing for an answer for months and then the answer comes to you...
My father in law was sick on Christmas and the doctor came to the house. She is a family doctor and also she practises naturopathy and pain management. I forgot about her. But we saw her last week, we paid her the medical bill and she agreed to see me on Wednesday. Maybe she was sent to me by God on the Holly night and she'll help me. It is good to have another opinion. Maybe She will help increase my chances of IVF?
I hope not only my hormones are talking here! I beleave in faith.
I hope you made it through Monday. It is my hardest day of the week.


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry AF is coming, dovkav. Youve been so proactive about this, and I hope it pays off soon. And I definitely think that the universe sometimes opens or closes doors for reasons we dont see at the time. I have no idea why any one of us is having the fertility door shut in our faces, though. :shrug: :dohh: I havent figured that one out yet. But I definitely look at women, and miscarriage, and fertility differently than I did a year ago, and Im glad that Im not one of the smug insensitive people who get pregnant quickly and say terrible things to struggling women, so I guess that's a good thing. Anyway, I'm sending you :hugs:, and I hope that horoscope is correct! 

Shell, sorry about your SIL. Thats not fair. :hugs: 

Lorna, very exciting about the IVF! So this all starts next cycle? I think I speak for the others when I say were super excited to watch your process!! Better go out now and have :wine: and :beer: and sushi, and hot tubs and do all the things you wont be able to do soon!!! :winkwink: :happydance: 

You ladies are hilarious. I dont go to psychics or read horoscopes myself, but I think every single LTTTC woman can do whatever the heck she wants that could improve chances, relieve stress, inspire hope, or some combination. So, power to the people!!!!

Myshel, it does sound like you had some endo. :hugs: But that could be good, as that could be what was preventing a bfp! FX your bfp is coming up really really really soon! :happydance: 

AFM, still no AF. :happydance: Thanks for your help, ladies! :friends: :winkwink: I do expect her soon, based on spotting and other symptoms, but the longer she stays away, the more likely Ill be able to do injectables next cycle. Another Femara cycle wouldnt be the worst thing, but Im skeptical it will work. We shall see!

Thinking of you, Ella. :cry: :hugs: 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone here I've missed! I have an i/f joke for you ladies. How many infertile couples does it take to screw in a light bulb?

Spoiler
Hmmmmm..screwing in a light bulb. We havent tried that. Do you think it would help? Wed totally try it if it would help!!!!! :haha: (I think this is *hilarious*. :dohh: )


----------



## MItoDC

pbl_ge said:


> I have an i/f joke for you ladies. How many infertile couples does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> 
> Spoiler
> Hmmmmm..screwing in a light bulb. We havent tried that. Do you think it would help? Wed totally try it if it would help!!!!! :haha: (I think this is *hilarious*. :dohh: )

LOL! Thanks for the laugh pbl_ge!


----------



## pipilotta

Lol, haha, we probably all would Pbl_ge. I don't really believe in horoscopes, but sometimes I read them anyway. As someone said, any hope is good.

Dovkav, i'm sorry af showed. I know exactly what you mean about being pessimistic, but there is hope, and as you said, we are able to be proactive about our situaton.


----------



## LornaMJ

Pbl_ge thanks for those words. I have been told no more alcohol or caffiene leading up to IVF Yet my DH is still allowed 20 units of alcohol a week and can drink caffeine :saywhat: It won't be for two more cycles as have to have work up bloods etc. But will keep you all updated. I am still crossing fingers for you though and telling AF to stay away for you :thumbup:

Dovcav I hope you do get some answers from that doctor and she can help you with IVF. Sometimes I do wonder if fate intervenes :-k

Myshel agree with Pbl_ge at least you have some answers and you can get the endo cleared. I only have stage 1 and it bugger me about but easily cleared.:hugs:


It is great being part of this group and to share this experience with people who can understand and as Pbl rightfully said who dont make stupid comments. I so hope to see lots of BFP's and sticky beans over the next few months. Cheering them on for all of us :loopy: (couldnt find an emoticon for cheer lol) :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

LornaMJ said:


> Pbl_ge thanks for those words. I have been told no more alcohol or caffiene leading up to IVF Yet my DH is still allowed 20 units of alcohol a week and can drink caffeine :saywhat: It won't be for two more cycles as have to have work up bloods etc. But will keep you all updated. I am still crossing fingers for you though and telling AF to stay away for you :thumbup:
> 
> It is great being part of this group and to share this experience with people who can understand and as Pbl rightfully said who dont make stupid comments. I so hope to see lots of BFP's and sticky beans over the next few months. Cheering them on for all of us :loopy: (couldnt find an emoticon for cheer lol) :dust:

No alcohol or caffeine? :saywhat: :nope: :brat: Ah, well. Hot tubs and sushi? :haha:

I've always thought this emoticon looks like a cheerleader: :yipee: But the :loopy: is good! Totally agree about this thread! :friends: 

And AF arrived tonight, which according to my docs means that tomorrow is CD1. I'm at a wedding CD12 and CD13. I seriously doubt they're going to let me do injectables, so it's likely another month of Femara and progesterone for me. Will call in the am. :telephone:


----------



## pipilotta

Wow, no coffee? Really? Alcohol wouldn't be a problem for me but I really like my long black in the morning...
Ah well, as pbl_ge said, hot tubs and sushi, possibly some soft cheeses and crackers.


----------



## Myshelsong

No coffee ... That would be the one that gets me as well. But will be totally worth it!

5dpo of first cycle after lap. Trying not to get overtly positive this month since we still don't know all the lap results yet but so hard! Want this so bad. Ugh


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, I hope this works for you! Even if you don't know the answers, they likely fixed any problems. Sending you lots of dust!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

I just found out this AM that I get to start injectables this cycle. :yipee: I'm actually hopeful about our chances for the first time in a long time. FX!!!

:hugs: and :dust: to all!


----------



## pipilotta

Wonderful Pbl_ge! I'm happy for you! I cross my fingers for you that this is the cycle!

Myshel, I keep my fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## LornaMJ

Yep the NO caffeine is slowly killing me I think but it will certainly all be worth it!

Pbl_ge great news all fingers crossed for you and lots of baby dust x


----------



## Myshelsong

Yeah Pebble!!! 
Fingers crossed with the injectables! When do they start?


----------



## DBZ34

I think AF will show tomorrow...I'm starting to get nervous about this next cycle. I've got my Day 3 bloods and my HSG coming up (thanks again, ladies for the input). I feel prepared and I want answers, but at the same time, it does make me nervous. 

If they don't find anything, what's the next step? The doc seemed to think we should go to IUI, but DH is really hesitant about assisted conception. I've been trying to talk him around to the idea, but he's been on this 'We should wait another 9 months to do IUI' kick. I'm not really interested in waiting almost another year to even have a chance at conceiving...and I think there are some new NHS rules in place that mean the doc isn't supposed to give Clomid only to unexplained fertility couples. So, who knows what we could do before DH is ready for IUI.*sigh*


----------



## Serenyx

LornaMJ said:


> Yep the NO caffeine is slowly killing me I think but it will certainly all be worth it!

How strict is the no caffeine rule - do you also have to cut out chocolate?

In the last 6 months I have cut down my caffeine intake significantly but still have the odd bar of chocolate now and then.


----------



## pbl_ge

DBZ, I'm no help at all about NHS regulations. :nope: If you're just doing all the testing now, it's possible you won't be "unexplained" for long. One possibility is that you could do a medicated IUI-type cycle, but use the "traditional" methods for insemination. :winkwink: Would that be acceptable for OH? A few things to tell him when talking about AC: First, I don't remember how old you are, but 9 months is an eternity in egg aging terms if you're 30 or older. Second, the chances of success in conceiving any given month is tiny for a couple who have been trying two years or more--something like 3% (try searching this website for more info if you'd like: https://www.advancedfertility.com/). He also shouldn't underestimate the strain this puts on you. For my OH, this is not nearly as difficult for him as it is for me. He's perfectly content to just have a lot of :sex: for a few days each month and see what happens. But for me it's a monthly rollercoaster of hormones, tears, and despair. It really wears on a person, and asking you to keep riding that rollercoaster every month with so little chance of success is asking a lot. :nope: Everyone has different opinions about what is and is not comfortable for AC, and that's fine, but I think your opinion should be worth more than 50% of the vote. Has he done a SA? 

Sorry if that was a lot. :blush: Hope at least something was helpful. When is the HSG? :hugs: 

Myshel, tomorrow is the big day for me! :happydance: Baseline scan, blood tests, and my first round of injections. :argh: FX I don't have too many side effects:
https://www.webmd.com/drugs/mono-50...ECTION.aspx?drugid=4730&drugname=Gonal-F+SubQ

When do you start testing? :dust:


----------



## xxshellsxx

DBZ - If you ovulate on your own you might have to fight for clomid!! I only got them to agree to it because he started quoting NHS NICE guidelines at me about IUI and IVF... our CCG doesn't let me have that option because DH has 2 kids from a previous relationship.... however the NICE guidelines state i can have it as that is not in their rules! So i quoted them right back at him and low and behold he 'can bend the rules' and let try 6 months of clomid after my lap and dye - i could have had it there and then but i don't want to waste it if they can fix anything during the lap! I'll get a good solid 6 months of effort then. I made him note it on my file as i see a different FS every time i go and he was the head honcho!

I've had my pre op assessment and just waiting for the lap date now.... i'd love to cancel it when it comes in but i really don't see that happening x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Good luck to all you ladies starting IVF!! such exciting times for you xx


----------



## dovkav123

Hey girls!
I am very excited about all of you! You all have new goals and plans for July, one step torwards the VICTORY towards little miracle!
myshelsong you start a new fresh cycle after Lap and you are 6 DpO, Go girl!

pbl_ge blood tests, injectables, it is a big day for you! Good luck!

pipillota, anytime your temp will shoot up to the sky! Big O is coming! IVF is around the corner!
LornaMJ, prepare for sleepless nights in 2014, your fussy little one will need your boop!

DB234 I am in the same boat! I'd love to do IVF in August, but my DH is scared about the mistakes can happen in medicine. He wants me to wait another 6 months and try natural. But his father is 92 and he'would love still to meet the baby. I am heading towards 35, the age when chromosomal abnormalities are more common.The time is running out for me and for his dad. WE need to take chances and grab an apportunity! Pbl_g you are right. I wish you could talk to my dh. He kind of agrees with a natural IvF.

Personally, I wouldn't take clomid, if I O on my own. Meds can cause cysts and other side effects. If you do IUI, do it natural cycle first.
Check your tubes and then go from there.

I am very pleased with my smooth and painless period and I know I did a lot to reach this goal. With a help of Dr. Google and strong will. I am very proud of myself!
I am emotional today, my eyes were full of tears in the dr. office. First time ever I have cried in front of the stranger. Dr. (naturopath specialist) told me I do everything right, I am on the right path towards my goal and yes she told me to stress less. Why the hell I can't get pregnant if I do everything right? She suggested to take flaxseed oil ( I eat raw seeds everyday ), Omega3, take vitamins only made of food source(fruit and veggies). She adviced me to take thrombofilia genetic test (blood clot disorder) my uncle died from heart thrombus and I have high cholesterol. Also she could do procaine injections to reduce scarring around the tubes. She is giving me 6 months. First of all I need to find out if my tubes are open. I am doing hysteroscopy on Friday(please pray for me that my period will be finished by 12pm). I need to ask my dr. tomorrow, if he can look at my tubes with a scope. I know they poor saline solution in the uterus, maybe he can use ultrasound to see if the fluid goes through my tubes?
Did Dr. checked your tubes too with a scope?
Time to have my desert: yogurt with rasberries and cinammon
Enjoy your evening!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies mind if i join you. Let me tell you a little about my journey.

Me and my DH started ttc April 2011 and we are both in our early 30s. After about 14 months ttc we went to the doc to get some tests. I did cd21 bloods which confirmed i was Oving and DH had an SA which showed he was all ok. So the doc referred us to the fertility specialist. A couple of months later we got a bfp but unfortunately i mc at 6 weeks. The day after i mc we get an appt for last december with the fertility specialist. We decide to wait a month before ttc again and our first month ttc was in jan this year. We had postponed our fertility appt and got a new appt in march where the specialist turned us away and told us to give it a year. As you can imagine this left me very frustrated as we had nearly been ttc for 2 years and it was as if the 19 months before we got our bfp didnt count and we would have been better off having not conceived. So i am still waiting to conceive again after my mc. I so desperately want another bfp but at the same time im scared of mc again and having to wait even longer for a specialist to see us. 

I really hoped i would have conceived by my would have been due date which is this monday. Which also happens to be my 32nd birthday. Me and my DH are planning a couple of nights away and we are going to have a spa day to give us something to look forward to. So in one way im dreading monday and im also looking forward to it. Just trying to make it as positive as possible. Anyway thats mt story. Im currently on 2dpo so maybe this will be my month. Good luck ladies i hope we all get our little ones soon!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi flou!

I'm just going through an m/c/chemical or whatever you want to call it. SHoudl be 5 weeks and 3 days but HCG not rising... I know what you mean about it having been better not to concieve - if they're gonna make you wait another year that's just so unfair! Due dates are always difficult too...


----------



## LornaMJ

Serenyx said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Yep the NO caffeine is slowly killing me I think but it will certainly all be worth it!
> 
> How strict is the no caffeine rule - do you also have to cut out chocolate?
> 
> In the last 6 months I have cut down my caffeine intake significantly but still have the odd bar of chocolate now and then.Click to expand...

They are pretty strict on the caffeine rule but not sure about chocolate as I know it only has a small amount of caffeine and for now I am acting ignorant:winkwink:


----------



## flou

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Hi flou!
> 
> I'm just going through an m/c/chemical or whatever you want to call it. SHoudl be 5 weeks and 3 days but HCG not rising... I know what you mean about it having been better not to concieve - if they're gonna make you wait another year that's just so unfair! Due dates are always difficult too...

Hi Ella im sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Going through a mc i found really hard. After my mc i felt really depressed for a few months and i felt the specialist just added insult to injury. But i dont have so many bad days now. I just feel really frustrated by the whole experience. I try to take some positive that i can conceive, even if it does take us sometime. Surely if we have conceived before we can so again just got to hope it sticks. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## TLB1986

dovkav123 said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> I feel your pain!! It is so hard sometimes. I thought after having the lap everything would be good... that was in January and still nothing. Hope your surgery goes well.
> 
> Did they find anything on your lap? How was recovery, date is getting closer and starting to get nervous ...
> 
> I have three fur babies as well! Two cats Lelu and Corbin, and our newest addition our dog Calla who we adopted when she was 9 months.Click to expand...
> 
> The lap went ok. They found some endometriosis and scar tissue in my right tube. It was removed and the doc told me that we should be good to go. Recovery wasn't great. The first two weeks were awful. But you just need to take time to heal. Get lot's of movies (we have Netflix) you will be spending some time on the sofa. :winkwink:I have no scars so i'm happy about that. The out side healed really quickly. I think the heating pad and the pain killers were the only thing getting me through the first week.
> 
> We have two cat's and a dog as well. I have a brown tabby name Gemini, a siameses name mouse and our dog's a red healer named rosie. there all rescue animals.Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorry about your tough recovery. Have you had any pain on the right side before a Lap? Did you have any endo symptoms before?
> I have pain in my ovaries during period (new symptom)and I have cramping urinating after O and during my period( started few years ago). My RE wants to do a Lap.
> Thanks! and hope you have a great weekend!Click to expand...

Yes I had been having a lot of pain during my period and when we BD. I would do the Lap. It took me a little longer to heal then most because I had a infection. But it does sound like your having a lot of the same symptoms that I had. Hope all goes well for you. Sending :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

dovkav123 said:


> I am doing hysteroscopy on Friday(please pray for me that my period will be finished by 12pm). I need to ask my dr. tomorrow, if he can look at my tubes with a scope. I know they poor saline solution in the uterus, maybe he can use ultrasound to see if the fluid goes through my tubes?
> Did Dr. checked your tubes too with a scope?
> Enjoy your evening!


Hi, just wanted to wish you a painless hysteroscopy. 
I was reading up on wikipedia and they say they do this right after your menstration when your lining is the thinnest. But I am not sure they can go right up into the tubes .... never had this done.

I have only had 2 HSG's and a lap, this one sounds way less painful. I wonder if you get to see the pictures while it is happening or will you be asleep?


----------



## pbl_ge

Flou, sorry your journey has been so hard. :hugs: I hit my would-have-been-due date in April, and it was really hard. I'm about to hit the one year with no bfp mark sometime in August. Honestly, the long months of repeated failure have been worse than the m/c was. Never thought I'd say that. For me the actual anniversary was worse that the anticipation of it, and the realization of what the milestone meant. So I hope that Monday isn't too bad for you, and that your trip and the spa help you to enjoy your birthday! :cake: :hugs: 

Lorna, if you're not allowed coffee or alcohol, I think you can pretty much have unlimited chocolate. At some point this becomes a human rights issue. :nope: Do you have an appt date set yet, or is that cycle dependent? 

TLB, good luck to you. Do you know when you'll start Femara? :dust: 

Myshel, when will you see the doc to discuss your lap? You probably already said, but I don't remember. :dohh: Next week sometime? :shrug: And will you be testing before then? :winkwink:

As for me, bad news today: gotta take two weeks of birth control to shrink a cyst before I can start the injectables. :brat: :grr: :growlmad: Oh well. Just more waiting.... :coffee:


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I hope af finishes in time! Fingers crossed and hopfully it wont be painful.

I'm sorry pbl_ge, hope the two weeks will pass fast!

I'm having a later ovulation again, my cycle seems to have shifted.


----------



## Myshelsong

Pebble - Oh No! that is so annoying especially when you have been waiting so freaking long already.

Flou - Big hugs girl. I cant believe the FS is being so strick on the one year rule, if anything they should look at the fact that it took so long to get a bfp in the first place is an issue. One would think it would be worth seeing a different FS and not mentioning a MC. Can you tell your Dr you would like a different referal?

I am waiting for a pathology report regarding what they removed. Once that is in I can have my appointment. I have an appointment booked for Saturday but not sure if the results are in yet .... I am going to call right now! Stupid machine. Oh well hopfully they will call back.
I have been having serious ovary pain the last 3 days feel I have a cyst right now as well!


----------



## DESPONDENT

Hi Ladies, I'd love to join too please:hugs:

Most of my journey is in my signature, will basically be doing our 5th IUI in August 2013, geez where has the time gone....
We had 3 cycles with an obgyn in 2012 which all ended in :bfn: He sent me in for a HSG late last year and suspected I had bilateral tubal blockage, which he doubted (suspected techncial error by the radiologist) but did not not confrim with lap surgery - he did 3 IUIs anyways which failed. I should add that I believed this was the case regarding my tubes for 7 months, the emotional torture is indescribable!!!
We then started seeing a fertility specialist in May this year. He was convinced that the manner in which the obgyn did the IUIs was incorrect, so he basically told us he is wiping the slate clean and trying IUIs again and we should consider the first one with him as out first IUI. He suspected I had pcos and immediately sent me in for lap surgery to see what was going on. He discovered very mild endo, but the pocs was so mild he did not even have to treat it. ALSO my tubes were fine!!! he said I was essentially fine and the prognosis was good. He aslo had DH do a SA and turns out he has a varicocele which affects morphology/motility, however surgery is not needed immediately as his numbers were average after sperm wash.
We had our first IUI with the fertility specialist last month (June) and we really thought aht would be a winner as I had 3 great follies , 22/21/18, but sadly not to be:cry: Thsi time has really got me bad as my sister in law just announced she is preggers this week! fair enough she is a bit older than me and has also been trying for a bout 2 years, but that still does not help with the horrible resentment I have! if I cant get a :bfp: with those follies, nothing is ever going to work:nope:
Anyways we took a break in July and will be doing our 2nd IUI with this FS in early Aug, dont really have any hope, just going through with it to say I tried everything.
I cant beleive Im going to say this but Im almost jealous of women that have miscarriages/chemical/ectopics etc because at least you know you CAN GET PREGNANT!! and can keep trying. I have never in my life been in such a deep dark hole and hate the horrible nasty mean person I have become, just dont know how to function as a normal person again](*,)


----------



## flou

Pbgle and myshelsong thank you for the kind words. Its nice to chat to others who can understand my frustration. Im in England so my referral was done on the nhs and we couldn't afford to go private. Ive decided to wait and see if we can conceive again by october then asked my doc for another referral and hopefully to a different specialist. Fxd it happens before this. 

Hi despondent it sounds as if you have had a rollercoaster of a ride. I know what you mean about turning into a person i dont recognise or like. I just want to be me again! I hope the iui in august works for you fxd for a bfp!

Good luck ladies!


----------



## LornaMJ

Pbl_ge sorry you have to wait another two weeks but at least its weeks and not months, one way to look at it :wacko: And yes I agree I think Chocolate is very much allowed. No datesyet as have to have work up bloods done first and the will have a consent appt where they will give me the drugs. But told it want be longer than 3 months :thumbup:


----------



## pipilotta

Don't give up despondent. LTTTC can be such a hard journey. 
It's good to take breaks every now and then! 
I also never had a bfp, but watching one of my best friends loosing her daughter at 21 weeks, after another misscarriage I'm glad I didn't experience that kind of pain and loss myself. But I understand what you mean, I sometimes also wish to get a bfp to be reassured that I can conceive at all.
I draw strength from the ladies in the forums, their stories and I feel good not to be the only one to go through this journey.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for August, and hope you will get your bfp.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

OMG I was on this random forum and there was a woman there that wanted an abortion because she 'has difficult pregnancies' and wasn't ready for another one. Made me so angry!


----------



## DESPONDENT

Thanks for the encouraging words ladies:hugs: these chats are really my saving grace as I dont think I bring myself to go to see a psychologist even though I probably need it...
I think the worst part is constantly being angry and so full of resentment, this really isnt the person I am and its so upsetting but I cant get around it...


----------



## TLB1986

pbl_ge said:


> Flou, sorry your journey has been so hard. :hugs: I hit my would-have-been-due date in April, and it was really hard. I'm about to hit the one year with no bfp mark sometime in August. Honestly, the long months of repeated failure have been worse than the m/c was. Never thought I'd say that. For me the actual anniversary was worse that the anticipation of it, and the realization of what the milestone meant. So I hope that Monday isn't too bad for you, and that your trip and the spa help you to enjoy your birthday! :cake: :hugs:
> 
> Lorna, if you're not allowed coffee or alcohol, I think you can pretty much have unlimited chocolate. At some point this becomes a human rights issue. :nope: Do you have an appt date set yet, or is that cycle dependent?
> 
> TLB, good luck to you. Do you know when you'll start Femara? :dust:
> 
> Myshel, when will you see the doc to discuss your lap? You probably already said, but I don't remember. :dohh: Next week sometime? :shrug: And will you be testing before then? :winkwink:
> 
> As for me, bad news today: gotta take two weeks of birth control to shrink a cyst before I can start the injectables. :brat: :grr: :growlmad: Oh well. Just more waiting.... :coffee:

My doctor is on holidays until Monday. I'm going to try to get in asap as I want to try if for my next cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## TLB1986

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just found out my HCG levels. I'm miscarrying :(

I'm so sorry to hear this. Stay strong!!

:dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

TBL fingers crossed for next cycle.

Des - Totally understand how you feel. I think we are all in the boat. I feel like I am not myself anymore. I use to be lovely really, care free, easy going, giving, funny at times. but now I am a big ball of crazy and I do feel bad for my hubby and i apologize constantly for freaking out for no reason all the time and being so unmoving on certain issues. I think because I cant control this and what is happening with my body that I am trying desperately to control everything else in my life. Which I cannot obviously because people are people and you cannot control them.

Drs appointment on Saturday, hopefully will get some information regardless if the pathology has come in or not. just really want to hear what his impression on my uterus was. I have been having what feels like ovulation pains for the last two cycles for the last week before my af starts so I think I may have a cyst or something like that.


----------



## TLB1986

Myshelsong said:


> TBL fingers crossed for next cycle.
> 
> Des - Totally understand how you feel. I think we are all in the boat. I feel like I am not myself anymore. I use to be lovely really, care free, easy going, giving, funny at times. but now I am a big ball of crazy and I do feel bad for my hubby and i apologize constantly for freaking out for no reason all the time and being so unmoving on certain issues. I think because I cant control this and what is happening with my body that I am trying desperately to control everything else in my life. Which I cannot obviously because people are people and you cannot control them.
> 
> Drs appointment on Saturday, hopefully will get some information regardless if the pathology has come in or not. just really want to hear what his impression on my uterus was. I have been having what feels like ovulation pains for the last two cycles for the last week before my af starts so I think I may have a cyst or something like that.

I just noticed that you live in Edmonton. So nice to see another Alberta Girl on here. :winkwink:


----------



## stephrose5

Hi Ladies. Hoping I can join in. First time EVER posting, so be patient with me lol! I will catch up with the ackronyms soon enough :winkwink:

I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. My husband and I have been trying for so long to not get pregnant, we married last year and decided it was time, and nothing...

The first few cycles we figured, just do it right?? NO... Began charting and did full work up with doctor ~ 3 months in, so 10 months now of full charting and OPK, doc gave us both good assessments.

~4 months ago (month 9 ttc) we got BFP!!! We were overjoyed!! at ~8weeks (2 days before first doc appt), I miscarried :cry::cry: I was heartbroken for sure. It took me 2 months to get back on a track with my cycle, last month was the first month we ttc again. Another failed month....I am just so frustrated. I am ovulating tomorrow...hopefully :thumbup:, according to my charting and OPK strips!!!! I get excited for that, but then the two week wait comes, and I am a MESS!! I am so anxious, and then I just get so down on myself. I get upset that I am anxious...for what, another negative pregnancy test??? 

I see all you other ladies so positive and encouraging....a support system I feel I need, because it cannot be healthy for me or a possible pregnancy to be this negative during 2 week wait...This month I am determine to be positive and uplifting:winkwink:

Also, at what point do I use that big ugly work (infertility) and start talking to my doc about the next option. At first she was really adamant about waiting 12-18 months before looking for help, but after the miscarriage she was really understanding. Her logic was that we CAN get pregnant, but that one just wasn't it*

Who out there is seeking the "next option" what made you decide it was time??? how long is too long to ttc?? Looking forward to help, and am hoping to make some friends who are going through the same thing, it can be lonely in the big world, and hopefully we can help eachother out :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

stephrose5 said:


> Hi Ladies. Hoping I can join in. First time EVER posting, so be patient with me lol! I will catch up with the ackronyms soon enough :winkwink:
> 
> I have been TTC for 13 cycles now. My husband and I have been trying for so long to not get pregnant, we married last year and decided it was time, and nothing...
> 
> The first few cycles we figured, just do it right?? NO... Began charting and did full work up with doctor ~ 3 months in, so 10 months now of full charting and OPK, doc gave us both good assessments.
> 
> ~4 months ago (month 9 ttc) we got BFP!!! We were overjoyed!! at ~8weeks (2 days before first doc appt), I miscarried :cry::cry: I was heartbroken for sure. It took me 2 months to get back on a track with my cycle, last month was the first month we ttc again. Another failed month....I am just so frustrated. I am ovulating tomorrow...hopefully :thumbup:, according to my charting and OPK strips!!!! I get excited for that, but then the two week wait comes, and I am a MESS!! I am so anxious, and then I just get so down on myself. I get upset that I am anxious...for what, another negative pregnancy test???
> 
> I see all you other ladies so positive and encouraging....a support system I feel I need, because it cannot be healthy for me or a possible pregnancy to be this negative during 2 week wait...This month I am determine to be positive and uplifting:winkwink:
> 
> Also, at what point do I use that big ugly work (infertility) and start talking to my doc about the next option. At first she was really adamant about waiting 12-18 months before looking for help, but after the miscarriage she was really understanding. Her logic was that we CAN get pregnant, but that one just wasn't it*
> 
> Who out there is seeking the "next option" what made you decide it was time??? how long is too long to ttc?? Looking forward to help, and am hoping to make some friends who are going through the same thing, it can be lonely in the big world, and hopefully we can help eachother out :flower:

Stephorse,
I am so so sorry you went through lots of pain. 
I am so happy you found us and you'll never be alone!
You'll get lots of advice here. The girls are super caring and supportive! We all need it so much during this horrible time. 
I met my husband in Mexican restaurant in 2005 and we were friends for 2 years, in 2007 we feel in love and I moved in with him. We got married in May 2011. From 2007-2011 november we used a pull out method, it is not reliable, but we thought if we get preg, we'll be happy. But we never did. After 7 months of trying my family dr. reffered me to a gynecologist, but I didn't go because we left USA and came to Germany. I thought that new location will help us to conceive, I didn't chart for a half a year. When we couldn't pregnant for 18 months, I decided to go to dr. in Germany. I found on the internet a gynecologist close by, but when I went to the appointment, I found out that she was a firtility specialist. That's great! Straight to the point! Angels helping me!
Firtility screening tests are not going smoothly so far. First procedure failed because my cervix was closed, and second procedure was canceled because my period was not ended yet. I will have hysteroscopy this Wednesday on a day before my O. I don't think we can try natural this month. I'll ask my DR.

My DH tells me to wait and my destiny also slowing me down(tests), and my body showing me bunch of signs that it is healing (my periods are lighter, I have no PmS, and maigranes, I have a regular O each month)...All those 3 things are driving me crazy!. His dad is the reason why my dh kind of agrees with natural IVF. He is 92 and he will be so happy to meet the baby! 
this moment was the happiest ever!My dh last night told me that he was afraid to have a child till now. If he can handle his ill father, he can handle a child too. Changing daipers are not so difficult! :)P.S I told him a year ago, when we both want a child, we'll have it! (because he was not sure at that time)
I agree with my destiny! Maybe I had to heal my uterus and prepare it for the baby first and than get pregnant. Sometimes pushing things won't take you forward. We need to wait for the right time, the right place, the right emotinal state...
I am doing August IVF and nobody will change my mind! It is our time!
Have a wonderful weekend!
Thanks for reading


----------



## LornaMJ

Just wanted to have a quick rant I have also ranted in my journal!! So going to have a rant! I was part of a pvt group on Facebook for ladies in NZ going through infertility and IVF. Yesterday someone had a rant about how a woman with 6 children all by different partners was about to have public IVf as her DH was infertile....this I could understand however one of the replies said that they also disagreed with "immigrants" getting public IVf when they haven't paid enough taxes etc and then more people jumped to say they agree especially if they are not citizens yet!! Well that is ME how dare someone tell me that I do not deserve the chance at IVF over anyone else. Suffice to say I quit the group I was soooo upset! Even when people are going through this journey they still only think about themselves. Rant over!!!!

Oh to top it off AF reared its ugly head yesterday!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Lorna - that sucks. dont let it get you down, everyone has their own opinion and they are obviously upset because they are still on the waiting list. It is nothing personal and regardless of what they think you are getting it done!

So got official news from my gynecologist. I am officially classified as Unexplained. There is no endo, no PCOS everything looks fine, tubes are open ovaries are great. I just cant get pregnant. I am being referred to a fertility specialist which is great but will take 6 months - 1 year. So heartbroken and tired of this journey. Think I am going to have to take a couple of months off of TTC and refocus on myself, getting healthy and working on my relationship with my hubby. FX we will get a positive before the FS, but I am not getting my hopes up anymore. I will keep checking up but thought you should know will not be around so much.

Good luck all and wishing you lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## pipilotta

LornaMJ said:


> Just wanted to have a quick rant I have also ranted in my journal!! So going to have a rant! I was part of a pvt group on Facebook for ladies in NZ going through infertility and IVF. Yesterday someone had a rant about how a woman with 6 children all by different partners was about to have public IVf as her DH was infertile....this I could understand however one of the replies said that they also disagreed with "immigrants" getting public IVf when they haven't paid enough taxes etc and then more people jumped to say they agree especially if they are not citizens yet!! Well that is ME how dare someone tell me that I do not deserve the chance at IVF over anyone else. Suffice to say I quit the group I was soooo upset! Even when people are going through this journey they still only think about themselves. Rant over!!!!
> 
> Oh to top it off AF reared its ugly head yesterday!!!!

:hugs: everyone going through infertility deserves to be treated with respect, and remarks like that make me mad:grr:
Luckily most people in New Zealand are not like her. She obviously forgot that most of the inhabitants are immigrants. Small minded people who don't think before they open their mouth. 
Don't let it bring you down too much, there are more important things than getting upset about sad people like her :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry myshel that you are unexplained! Fingers crossed that it will happen before your appointment!


----------



## LornaMJ

Myshelsong said:


> Lorna - that sucks. dont let it get you down, everyone has their own opinion and they are obviously upset because they are still on the waiting list. It is nothing personal and regardless of what they think you are getting it done!
> 
> So got official news from my gynecologist. I am officially classified as Unexplained. There is no endo, no PCOS everything looks fine, tubes are open ovaries are great. I just cant get pregnant. I am being referred to a fertility specialist which is great but will take 6 months - 1 year. So heartbroken and tired of this journey. Think I am going to have to take a couple of months off of TTC and refocus on myself, getting healthy and working on my relationship with my hubby. FX we will get a positive before the FS, but I am not getting my hopes up anymore. I will keep checking up but thought you should know will not be around so much.
> 
> Good luck all and wishing you lots of baby dust!!!

Wish I could its because she is not on the waiting list but she has already had IVF funded. Either way though am now fine about it!!

Sorry to hear you are unexplained! Like you say it's important to concentrate on your relationship with your DH. It may be worth trying something like acupuncture just to help you with the stresses. I am sure you will have your BfP soon and I am sending lots of positive vibes you get it before you see the FS :hugs:


----------



## flou

:hugs: myshelsong. I think that must be the most frustrating diagnosis.


----------



## pipilotta

I think I ovulated yesterday, never had so much pain what felt like from both sides, usually I have only pain on one side.
Nice temp spike today, I hope we get lucky despite trying for so long. Dh is out of town for work, so nothing more I can do this month.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :hi: Am here to catch up! 


Pippi, looks like O is playing tricks with you. :grr: :gun: :growlmad: NOT NICE! Hope she shows up soon and you get the natural bfp this cycle! 


Myshel, I saw your news. Nothing found on the lap? :growlmad: :shrug: Thats frustrating. I guess it could be worsethey could have found something unfixable thing meant no chances at all. :nope: I cant believe you have to wait up to a year to see a FS. :saywhat: Is there anything your regular doc could do in the meantime, like clomid, just to increase your chances a little bit? You also might try looking into some of the theorized problems with unexplained fertility, like immune things. A woman on another thread linked to an immune suppressant protocol that might be worth looking into:
https://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/message/122937
There are other theories floating around, but this is a prominent one. I think another is sperm genetic problems. :shrug: (I read something but cant put my hands on it now.) I like your idea of using your wait time to get as healthy as possible. :bodyb: There are fertility cleanses, and healthy egg supplement protocols and such. If they increase your chances at all it might be worth it just so you can be proactive while you wait. Ive definitely seen miracle bfps around here, especially with the unexplained folks, so dont give up hope!! :hugs: :hugs: 


Hi, Despondent! I chatted with you a bit on the injectables thread (which is not taking off, but thats okay. :dohh: ), but welcome to this one! :friends: It sounds like youve had a hard journey with not-so-hot support from your docs. I hope this second round of IUI will do it for you so that you can be bump buddies with your SIL! :happydance: And Im definitely with you about being a different person than you were when you started. I never thought Id be angry at pregnant women, but I am. :nope: (Unless theyve earned it through m/c or LTTTC. Its the ones who get pregnant in one-three months who I really want to punch in the face. Not really, of course, but the urge is there. Especially when they say insensitive things to LTTTC women as if they have a freaking clue.) Anyway, much dust to you! :dust: 


Hi, Ella, how are you holding up? :hugs: FYI, I think the a word is banned on BnB, as it can be so infuriating to see it, as you point out. :ban: Hope this week will see a resolution to your situation! :hugs: 


Welcome, Steph. :hi: Im sorry about your loss, and I hope youll get your sticky bfp soon. As for when to see a FS, its definitely up to you. I went after six months of failed trying following my m/c, because Im 35 and want to be more aggressive. Other ladies who are younger (and theoretically have more time, but thats not always true), or people who want to try naturally, will wait longer. It also depends on where you are. Some people cant get seen by a doc until 12 months of trying, and sometimes that means 12 months of trying following a m/c. I think thats really cruel. But you could call your local FS to see when theyd be willing to see you, if youd like. I hope this month is the month for you!


Dovkav, thats a great story about your OH. :cry: :awww: I see youre about to have the hysteroscopy? Good luck on that! Hope you get good news! :hugs: 


Lorna, Im sorry about the jerk in your FB group. Thats so sad. In the US all sorts of idiots say all sorts of idiotic things about immigrants. Just gotta ignore them. I bet a lot of the other women in the group disagreed with that one woman, but hadnt said it yet. Such a thorny issue. In the US theres a lot of outcry about state-run pensions and cushy health insurance, and, well thats me. Ive been getting amazing health care coverage, and a lot of Americans think Im some fat cat living off the tax payers dollar. What can I say? Thank you? :haha: But Im sorry you lost some of your support network over people being that silly. You still have us!! :hugs: 


AFM, Im actually finding my birth control time quite relaxing! Were going hiking for a few days, too, which I wouldnt have been able to do if the injections were happening right now. Im just trying to relax, thinking shrinky thoughts towards the cyst (the doctor assured me it was tooooooooootallly normaljust badly timed), and preparing myself mentally for shots and blood draws and cycle monitoring in a couple of weeks. :thumbup:

Big hugs to anyone I missed. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, good luck for your hysteroscopy!


----------



## Myshelsong

Uh, the witch got me again. Which was expected.

Decided I am gonig to try Soy for two months and then take my official break. I guess I am not ready to give up yet.
Starting Soy tonight @ 100mgs, FX this will give me a solid O and improve my egg quality!


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Dovkav, good luck for your hysteroscopy!

Thank you!
Diagnostic Hysteroscopy went really well.:happydance:
I was very scared before the procedure. We met 2 doctors. They explained us all the risks: infection, embolism and organ injury(colon, cervix, uterus). WE asked sooo many questions, finally they asked me, if I want to do it today, the time is running out.:growlmad:
I looked at my DH and I agreed. :thumbup:(Even I knew that I was healthy)I just hate to quit! He was next to me the whole time.
My last PAP smear was more painful, than this procedure! I didn't need any painkiller, I just fell uncomfortable just for a few minutes.(it was very short). DR. poured the NACL solution in and put the camera in and the show began.
My uterus looked wonderful, openings to the tubes looked good too. Dr. took some photos. I had very little blood spotting after hysteroscopy.
Dr. did ultrasound too. She looked at the tubes for hydrosalpinx(everything was OK), and also she found a follicle 17 mm, Friday or Saturday I will Ovulate. She suggested to wait for Friday to:sex:
WE met my RE today too and he was really helpful to explain our best chances. He helped my dh to make a decision. We are blaming my tubes for infirtility. He told me, if we do Lap"
1. he finds nothing-you'll do IVF
2. he finds very little endo and adhesions, fix them and in 6 months possible natural preg.
3. he finds a big mess and unrepairable damage- we end up with IVF.

IUI is not an option, because if I have open tubes, they are not functioning, because of a damage my ruptured appendix did.

We left the clinic with joy in our hearts, because we made a decision: we are doing green fertility treatment around 19th-20th of August!!! I wanted to kiss my DH's stinky feet!
I'll not need any meds, it will cost 475 euro and the best part of it, I'll will not sleep during egg retreaval! I'll not need any anesthetics either. I'll see my sticky bean and will fall in love with it:hugs:
My mom and sister is coming to visit me in August, we will have the best time in decade. :happydance:


----------



## flou

Hi ladies, im now back home after my spa break with DH and survived my would have been due date. I do feel now as if i can move on properly from my mc. AF due at the beginning of next week. Fxd it stays away. 

Sorry the :witch: got you myshelsong :hugs: i hope the soy works for you.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## flou

Thats great news Dovkav! It sounds as if you have a good plan. Fxd it all works out for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovka sounds wonderful. Wishing you all the luck in the world!


----------



## dovkav123

myshelsong, I am also interested in soy isoflavones, please let me know how you feel and I hope it will help you to super O this month!
Your LH faze is a little short. I hope soy will do the trick.
Best of luck to you!

let's talk about stress. How are you all dealing with it?
What or who makes you happy?
What methods do you use to relax and connect your body with your soul?
Please share your experience, what really help you.
Thanks and enjoy your evening.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey flou, want to say glad you made it past the due date. Must have missed thelast post done how.

Soy after day one ... No symptoms. Yeah, slept really well. Took 100mg.

As for stress ... No idea I get it all the time. I am trying not to lose my mine but it its so hard. If I need to cry I let myself. I give myself ten minutes but that is it so it had to be a real got soul deep loud gross wet cry. And I don't feel bad about it, I let myself feel everything and get it out.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Dealing with stress? I learnt you don't always need to be brave - you can avoid things if they're going to cause pain. And yes, I cry when I need to. I tell myself I AM in a difficult situation so it's okay to be sad. And make plenty of time for treats - especially for spending time with DH without thinking about TTC...


----------



## flou

I allow time for myself to cry and not beat myself up about it. But just accept that i am in a situation which is difficult and that i am going to have bad days. My lovely DH is always there for me. I could not have dealt with half of the grief over the last two years if it wasn't for him.


----------



## pipilotta

In stressful times I try and treat myself to nice things, watch some girlie movies, read a good book and try and rant to someone about it. 


After some time Lttc, I feel the tww is dragging on, and I can't really get excited about it. It feels a bit like whats the point? Af will show up anyway. I don't like feeling that way. We need some more positiv stories here...


----------



## TLB1986

pipilotta said:


> In stressful times I try and treat myself to nice things, watch some girlie movies, read a good book and try and rant to someone about it.
> 
> 
> After some time Lttc, I feel the tww is dragging on, and I can't really get excited about it. It feels a bit like whats the point? Af will show up anyway. I don't like feeling that way. We need some more positiv stories here...

I know exactly how you feel. Damn TWW. I wish there was a way to know right after BDing!! 
:dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Wouldn't that be great. It would be instantly gratifying, not that sex isn't but after a while you all know what I am talking about!

Going to diner and a movie tonight. It is dh bday do going to celebrate!


----------



## pipilotta

Not sure, knowing right away would also make you have to wait longer when it didn't happen. This way I can try and hold on some hope. It's just such a drag, cycle after cycle. Maybe I didn't mean only the tww, but Lttc in general. 

Have a great night out myshel.


----------



## TLB1986

pipilotta said:


> Not sure, knowing right away would also make you have to wait longer when it didn't happen. This way I can try and hold on some hope. It's just such a drag, cycle after cycle. Maybe I didn't mean only the tww, but Lttc in general.
> 
> Have a great night out myshel.

Yes the LTTTC is a drag. It sure test's our patience. :winkwink:


----------



## dovkav123

I cried today for two reasons: my mom text messaged today and told me that my cousin just got married (wedding, family reunion party and I can't attend:cry:), and another news-my cousin is 3,5 months pregnant. (they TTC only for 2 months). So now the competition is ended, and guess who lost it?
I used to cry the first day of my period with a bottle of wine in the bed in the dark (wine helped me not only with emotional pain, but physical too). It was before we visited RE. Mystery was killing me but now I know what is wrong with us and we can change it, take control of situation.

We need to be positive. Positive thoughts will bring us positive things! Dark cloud over our heads will swim away and we'll have a sunshine again!

What really makes me happy:
eating strawberries or rasberries
roasted garlic chicken in the oven
smilling people around me
sleeping with open window
going for a convertable ride
salt bath with levander oil
firtility massage and castor oil
powerwalk in the nature
Sunset
Full moon
peacefuly falling down snowflakes
Spring time
working out in gym
drinking beer with pretzel with my hubby in the lake Cafe
Eating garlic veggy pizza with my hubby
giving support to people
helping people even they don't expect
Esmonde technique exercise DVD
Baby and bump
Make love with my hubby
I Hug and kiss my hubby in bed every morning, I always have butterflies in my tummy and it reminds me how much I love him!
I am grateful for my health, my family and good friends.

I want my hubby to write all his favourite things in the world and put on the fridge.

THOSE TWO VIDEOS FROM YOUTUBE ARE ON MY HAPPY LISTS TOO!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8tE_oTxkAQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WG-LnCmYwU

Have a wondeful Sunday!


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry dovkav! 

Make sure you eat strawberries and raspberries, have roast garlic and chicken from the oven, take a salt bath with lavender oil, have a pretzel and some alcohol free beer with your hubbie, do a powerwalk in the nature, then watch the sun set and open your window before you go to sleep. 

:hugs:I'm sure you will get your bfp really soon. Happiness is more imortant than a competition, because when you are happy you are winning:laugh2::flower:


----------



## steph_466

Hey guys im new to this thread, and baby and bump in general I guess. I can't seem to find a thread where people keep posting on a regular basis! I hope you guys are interested in chatting. And I really hope you guys get some good news soon, some of you seem real sad :( Im sorry to see the pain you are feeling and I from my own expeirence of ttc have felt a lot of different roller coasters of pain jelousy and emotions. I really hope we all get some answers here. 

23 myself dh 30, ttc 26 months now. DH has good swimmers, Im missing the tube on the left, tube on the right was open and healthy as of last year. Going to see my obgyn on monday to start clomid. Been charting for about four months now with no signs of ovulation, but Im four days late on my period and ive had one month in eight now that wasn't a 28 day cycle, so crossing fingers. But to be honest I don't feel like there is a possibility im pregnant.


----------



## flou

Welcome steph - we have been ttc for a similar amount of time. Im sorry though that you have to be here and hopefully all of us will move on with bfps soon. Fxd your delayed AF is due to pregnancy. 

I had a bad day yesterday. One of those days where you can't help crying and just feel like its never going to happen. Got lots of cuddles from DH which helped. AF is due tomorrow. PMS has been really bad this month. Feeling very moody (poor DH) and my boobs are killing me. The cramps started friday and yesterday i had a bit of brown spotting indicating my impending AF. I still have cramps especially in my back but no spotting. I hate this feeling of knowing AF is coming but its just not showing up just yet. Im feeling better today emotionally, just want AF to show so i can start a new month. Anyway going over to my parents for mum cooked food which should cheer me up.


----------



## Myshelsong

I love moms cooking. I live very far away from my folks so only get to see them once a year and parents are coming in a few weeks! So excited going to hang out and spend time with the folks.

Had a great movie night. Ended up seeing Red 2. Loved it, and was totally relaxed.

Last day of taking soy tonight. So far no side effects although did have weird tummy one day, but that could have been diner coming back. Going to feel positive this month!
CD 6 & sex week is coming up fast. Hope out didn't delay ovulation. Hubby is going away for a week after day 21.


----------



## DBZ34

I had my HSG on Thursday and the doctor advised me not to TTC until I've had a period to reduce the chances of a ectopic (the dye makes it stickier in there and if all of the dye doesn't come out of the tubes, then you could have an ectopic). 

Did any of you ladies take a month off after you HSG or did you keep TTC? I'm trying to decide what to do this month.... I don't want to pass up a chance to TTC, especially when I hear about women falling pregnant afterwards because the dye makes it stickier in there, but I also don't want to chance an ectopic or losing a tube and delaying TTC even more because of it. My desire to have a baby may trump the doctor's orders...but I just don't know.


----------



## Myshelsong

That is so crazy, I was not told to give it a break. I was told that the next three months would be your most fertile. I wonder if they are just being over cautious ...


----------



## steph_466

I was told to keep trying as well because the HSG makes you potentially more fertile. Thats really odd I even did a little reading on it and never heard that anywhere. My af came late last night, Ive noticed its been really dark in color the last period as well is that normal? 

As far as emotions go, good lord I went through hell with mine! I was on depo for quite a few years and when I went off over two years ago it took a very long time to get out of my system. My doctor said that being I've been on birth control steady since I was 14 so nine years, I was going to have a lot of issues with hormones. And I cant lie, I went through hell having them balance out. I swear it was probably 20 months before anything calmed down really. I would cry alot be angry alot periods all over the place. I hated it!! I am crossing my fingers its all over now! Any one else have similar issues?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Never heard of waiting after an HSG...


----------



## dovkav123

steph_466 said:


> I was told to keep trying as well because the HSG makes you potentially more fertile. Thats really odd I even did a little reading on it and never heard that anywhere. My af came late last night, Ive noticed its been really dark in color the last period as well is that normal?
> 
> As far as emotions go, good lord I went through hell with mine! I was on depo for quite a few years and when I went off over two years ago it took a very long time to get out of my system. My doctor said that being I've been on birth control steady since I was 14 so nine years, I was going to have a lot of issues with hormones. And I cant lie, I went through hell having them balance out. I swear it was probably 20 months before anything calmed down really. I would cry alot be angry alot periods all over the place. I hated it!! I am crossing my fingers its all over now! Any one else have similar issues?

We are all very emotional in the past few days. The full moon will be gone and we'll be fine again.

I can relate to you steph.
I got of my BC (progesterone) in 2008, (I was for 2 years on it). I complained to my dr. about spotting in the middle of my cycle and he gave me different pills, but they cost double. I decided to quit BC because I had strong PmS anyway. After quitting them I started experiencing very long 7-8 days lasting periods, horrible cramping, migraines, O pains. All this lasted for 5 years. I blame BC for all my mysery. 
Only This year I am feeling very good emotionally. My periods last only 6 days and the flow is light and I have minimum cramping.
I made a good decision to quit them, and we used a pull out method instead. My physician told me this is a pull and pray method! :haha: LOl
Never got preggo.
But now we are praying for a baby.
Other couples are on BC for 10 years and then they find out that they have firtility issues. That is not fair!
Baby dust to all! It is a berry season! Vitamins will make us super firtile!


----------



## steph_466

I was just looking at some charts and my periods last year were crazy! In november my period lasted 15 days! Lots of cramping and clots, then Jan rolled around and ive been on a set 28 day cycle until this month I was five days late, started my period yesterday morning. Who knows maybe my obgyn will shed some light for me tomorrow :)


----------



## dovkav123

steph_466 said:


> I was just looking at some charts and my periods last year were crazy! In november my period lasted 15 days! Lots of cramping and clots, then Jan rolled around and ive been on a set 28 day cycle until this month I was five days late, started my period yesterday morning. Who knows maybe my obgyn will shed some light for me tomorrow :)

It is a very good progress. WE both are healing. I used to have long lasting 37 day periods fewtime a year. Now I am having regular cycles too. My O is on day 12 for the last few months.
Anit-inflammatory diet helped me super! The blood during period is not black dark anymore, not stinky anymore. Clotting is minimum and painless. Please watch my video.
It is your time steph. I am sure you'll get you BFP soon. Your hormones balanced out. Your body is healed and ready to accept your sticky bean.:dust:

Good luck to you tomorrow!


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies,
Did anyone think of taking willow bark? It can help with firtility. It can help to prevent spontenous miscarriages. It is a blood thinner, helps circulation, more blood will flow to uterus and ovaries. It make sense. Some women take aspirin, it is processed from willow bark. Aspirin can ruin your stomach lining. I urge you not to touch it.
I take other natural blood thinners like: ginger, garlic, fish oil, red clover, oregano, chammomile, cayene pepper during my period.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi, Ladies! I&#8217;ve been travelling for the past week with very little internet access. Sorry to miss so much!

Myshel, soy sounds like a good idea! Hope that it is helpful to you. Hope you can catch the egg before OH leaves town! :dust: 

Dovkav, glad the hysteroscopy went well. So now you have a lap scheduled, too? Sorry, I got a little confused by your post. Good idea to talk about how to deal with stress during TTC! For me, BnB is a big part of it. I haven&#8217;t told very many people about it, and there are only a couple who know up-to-date details (like that I had surgery or will do injections&#8212;not the symptom spotting stuff that I only share on BnB!), so it really helps me to get support and feel like I&#8217;m normal and not a crazy person. Beyond that, I just try to take care of myself: exercise, good eating habits, focusing on work, and trying to have fun. I love cooking, which helps on the healthy and low stress fronts, and I love hiking. My life isn&#8217;t very high stress at the moment because of summer break, but I&#8217;m worried about how I&#8217;ll manage monitored cycles when I&#8217;m back in classes this fall. I (stupidly?) agreed to teach part of an extra course, and I&#8217;m worried that&#8217;s going to make my life much more stressful. I may need to go back to yoga to deal with it all!

And I&#8217;m sorry about your cousin being pregnant. :cry: That&#8217;s always hard. I hope your turn is coming soon! :hugs: And I know nothing of willow&#8217;s bark, but I do take baby aspirin. My RE said he thinks everyone over age 35 should be taking it. :shrug: Did you know that acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) is found naturally in bark? :shrug: That&#8217;s where people first isolated it. Not sure what tree, though. 

Welcome, Steph! :hi: LTTTC isn&#8217;t always the happiest of places, but we all understand each other and are here for support! I hope your doc is able to help you get a nice, sticky, bfp. 

Flou, glad the spa went well! Sorry about your bad day more recently. I definitely have those hopeless days, and they&#8217;re usually right before AF! For me, once she finally comes I start to feel more hopeful again and think about the next cycle. 

DBZ, I&#8217;ve never heard of needing to wait after an HSG either. I might ignore your doc. :haha: Did it go okay? All tubes clear?

Pippi, how are you? :flower: How&#8217;s that TWW going?

Ella, I haven&#8217;t made it to your journal yet. :hugs: Looks like you&#8217;re still in limbo hell. :hugs: :nope: 

AFM, scan to check on cyst is Thursday. I generally feel hopeful at this point, although anxious to get things started. Unfortunately I might have to extend the BC pills because of complications from our travel dates. I was impressed at the wedding over the weekend: only ONE person asked if we were planning on having kids any time soon! :thumbup: I still had to choke back tears in the loo after, though. OH tried to make me feel better by telling me that she didn&#8217;t think she could have kids before she got pregnant, so they weren&#8217;t even trying. :dohh: I had to explain to him that &#8220;we weren&#8217;t even trying!&#8221; is about THE most obnoxious thing to a LTTTCer! :grr: :grr: :grr: 

Big hugs to all the ladies here. :hugs: And don't turn on the news. You'd think Kate was giving birth to the second coming or something. :rofl:


----------



## Myshelsong

Pbl - Glad the wedding was nice, and just one person is impressive!
I am pretty sure it was Birch bark .... about the headache/blood thinners ... I am sure I could google it but that is what i remember from history class anyways. We had birchs in my back yard and I use to want to boil the bark to see if it would cure my headaches lol.

Steph - Hopefully your obgyn will be able to figure out why you are all over the place.

Last night was my last night of soy! Feeling really good no side affects that I can think of so hping it does something! my FX


----------



## pipilotta

Thanks for asking pbl_ge, we had some earthquakes, minor damage in town, but very frightening. I didn't get much sleep, so I didn't really pay attention to my 2ww. Thankfully no one got hurt badly.
My temps look good, but they always do in the beginning, I cross my fingers that they stay up.
How much longer do you have to be on bc?

I'm glad I was never on bc, so my cycles were always regular, and apart from more cramping which runs in my family everything is ok with me. Reading the stories here about depo and the pill and ttc and cycle problems are scary sometimes, and i'm glad I never had to experience that.

Maybe this is the reason I'm a bit afraid of ivf, it looks like you have to take heaps of meds before egg collection.


----------



## DBZ34

pbl_ge said:


> Hi, Ladies! I&#8217;ve been travelling for the past week with very little internet access. Sorry to miss so much!
> 
> Myshel, soy sounds like a good idea! Hope that it is helpful to you. Hope you can catch the egg before OH leaves town! :dust:
> 
> Dovkav, glad the hysteroscopy went well. So now you have a lap scheduled, too? Sorry, I got a little confused by your post. Good idea to talk about how to deal with stress during TTC! For me, BnB is a big part of it. I haven&#8217;t told very many people about it, and there are only a couple who know up-to-date details (like that I had surgery or will do injections&#8212;not the symptom spotting stuff that I only share on BnB!), so it really helps me to get support and feel like I&#8217;m normal and not a crazy person. Beyond that, I just try to take care of myself: exercise, good eating habits, focusing on work, and trying to have fun. I love cooking, which helps on the healthy and low stress fronts, and I love hiking. My life isn&#8217;t very high stress at the moment because of summer break, but I&#8217;m worried about how I&#8217;ll manage monitored cycles when I&#8217;m back in classes this fall. I (stupidly?) agreed to teach part of an extra course, and I&#8217;m worried that&#8217;s going to make my life much more stressful. I may need to go back to yoga to deal with it all!
> 
> And I&#8217;m sorry about your cousin being pregnant. :cry: That&#8217;s always hard. I hope your turn is coming soon! :hugs: And I know nothing of willow&#8217;s bark, but I do take baby aspirin. My RE said he thinks everyone over age 35 should be taking it. :shrug: Did you know that acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) is found naturally in bark? :shrug: That&#8217;s where people first isolated it. Not sure what tree, though.
> 
> Welcome, Steph! :hi: LTTTC isn&#8217;t always the happiest of places, but we all understand each other and are here for support! I hope your doc is able to help you get a nice, sticky, bfp.
> 
> Flou, glad the spa went well! Sorry about your bad day more recently. I definitely have those hopeless days, and they&#8217;re usually right before AF! For me, once she finally comes I start to feel more hopeful again and think about the next cycle.
> 
> DBZ, I&#8217;ve never heard of needing to wait after an HSG either. I might ignore your doc. :haha: Did it go okay? All tubes clear?
> 
> Pippi, how are you? :flower: How&#8217;s that TWW going?
> 
> Ella, I haven&#8217;t made it to your journal yet. :hugs: Looks like you&#8217;re still in limbo hell. :hugs: :nope:
> 
> AFM, scan to check on cyst is Thursday. I generally feel hopeful at this point, although anxious to get things started. Unfortunately I might have to extend the BC pills because of complications from our travel dates. I was impressed at the wedding over the weekend: only ONE person asked if we were planning on having kids any time soon! :thumbup: I still had to choke back tears in the loo after, though. OH tried to make me feel better by telling me that she didn&#8217;t think she could have kids before she got pregnant, so they weren&#8217;t even trying. :dohh: I had to explain to him that &#8220;we weren&#8217;t even trying!&#8221; is about THE most obnoxious thing to a LTTTCer! :grr: :grr: :grr:
> 
> Big hugs to all the ladies here. :hugs: And don't turn on the news. You'd think Kate was giving birth to the second coming or something. :rofl:

LOL! It's true, Kate watch was everywhere...especially here in the UK. Now its name watch. Some woman had been camped out in front of the hospital since Saturday over this baby....someone obviously has no life. 

Anyway, my HSG actually went really well. I was a little freaked at first because I forgot to take pain killers, but it was actually fairly painless. I made myself relax (closed eyes and deep breaths at the start) and I think that was the key. But I also have a highish pain tolerance. The doctor kept telling me what she was going to do and I kept waiting on her to do it...and then I would realize she was done and had moved on to the next step. 

I kept waiting to feel the dye but didn't until it was really in my tubes and judging from what I felt, Lefty is definitely open, I'm not so sure about Righty. The dye wasn't as noticeable on that side. I have to call back later this week for the results. So I guess we'll see. 

It's good to hear that you ladies kept BDing/TTC after the HSG. I kept saying that I hoped that we could take advantage of the stickiness in there after the dye this month...and then I got there and she said no TTC. I was disappointed, but then I was pretty sure that I would probably go ahead and do it anyway. I'm just glad other women weren't told the same thing. I wonder why it's different...Oh well, I think I'll follow steph and Myshel's doctors orders instead of mine. lol. ;)


----------



## flou

Im glad your hsg went dbz. I think i would opt to ttc if i were you.

Been doing some research on the internet this week. I have a retroverted uterus and because of it i have painful periods especially in my back. And i am prone to constipation in the week leading up to AF. Anyway i was trying to find ways that may be i didn't know to help with the pain this month when i also read that women who have a tilted uterus can take longer to conceive. I am wondering if this could be the reason why it took us 19 months to conceive. I also found out that bding doggie style is supposed to be a better position to conceive if you have this and that you should lie on your stomach after rather than your back. Going to give it a try and see. If it works and i manage to get pg quicker than 19 months why could i have not found this out over 2 years ago when we started ttc!

Im also in the UK and its royal baby crazy in the media at the mo. When we all finally get our much longed for little ones do you think so much fuss will be made of us?


----------



## Myshelsong

No harm in giving doggy style a try! Always nice to switch things up anyways while TTC that is for sure.

OMG Pipi earthquakes sound terrifying. Thankfully you are fine but how scary is that.
I have never been in an earthquake and the idea of them scare the Be-Jeez out of me!


----------



## dovkav123

We are the troopers! We are so brave! We deserve a monument built for us!WE are going through all those medical tests, procedures and our Honeys provide only sperm.

DBZ, I am so glad that your HSG went smoothly. I hope yur righty is ok. You have hope and you should be very excited about this cycle.

Myshel, I am happy that soy didn't give you any side effects, we'll see if your body responed to it. I hope you'll get Bfp before that. But Please take a willow bark extract next month (salycilic acid is extracted from it and made to aspirin). There is a hope, every little thing you do, will make a difference.

pipilota, I am glad that everybody are OK after the earthqauke. I felt it only once 5 am in the morning in California, the windows shaked and I jumped out of bed. I put TV on and it was a 5 point earthquake. The other one I didn't feel, but during microbiology lab we had to shut the gass and run out of the building. Funny, some students felt it some didn't, even we were in the same room.

About me,
I am calling my RE office tomorrow to set an appointment with a green firtility IVF Dr. I'll make it around August 9, by that time my period should show up. My mom asked me: "when are you doing your IVF?", I told her "July we'll do naturally.....and ..." she interupted me "July doesn't count!":dohh:
My hubby is the only one optimistic this month. He wants to do it naturally so baaaad! He feels the deadline is here. He wanted to BD every day. He even didn't drink alcohol before BD, first time I didn't need to remind him. WE played doctors. He checked my blood pressure, blood oxygen, temperature. He examined my pelvis. He masssaged all my body in and out:haha: WE orgasmed at the same time. 
We used preseed for the first time.
In all 19 months he was so passive in baby making, "we'll get preggo don't worry,"but this month he "gave his life" for this little one. Finally he wants him. I told him many times you need to want it too really bad and we'll have it.

Funny, but yesterday during BD, 2 girl names came up to my head: Aurelija and Emilija. I told him and he loved them!

I beleave that baby making should be not a job, but fun too!

Congrats Kate and Will!


----------



## cali_kt

DBZ- I was not to told to wait either. Maybe she just had experience with an ectopic and related it to the HSG. Hope you hear your results soon, and hope both tubes look good.

PBL- Fingers crossed that you are cyst free on thursday!

Dov- Sounds like you guys are giving it all you got...and that is awesome! You will know whatever happens next... that you guys tried with everything!

AFM-
Had my WTF appt w.RE regarding failed FET. Went in to talk about existing embie quality, husband's SA and if it is really bad and if he can assure me that my fibroids aren't impeding with pregnancy. He said that the problem fibroid doesn't seem to be impeding on my uterus but since they are causing me a lot of pain, pretty much all the time, that not only medically, but also for fertility purposes, that he would take them out. 3 months after myomectomy, we could do the FET. He did mention that due to embryo quality, and my issues and age, that he would transfer all 3. Due to financial issues, we can not afford another round of IVF. We talked about going donor embryo route. My egg quality is poor with DOR and 1 fallopian tube patent. And DH's SA isn't excellent. He said he thinks another round of IVF w ICSI would be great, but he understands that a donor embryo is at greater odds for us. 3 round package with a refund option. Lots to think about, but I feel good because I feel like we have a plan. Just wanted to update you all and see if any of you have had a myomectomy and what were your recoveries like. I had a laparoscopy last year.


----------



## steph_466

Wow this forum is great! Im really glad I started talking here, Im reading all your stories and emotions and finally feel like I can talk and click with people. It feels so weird talking to friends and family that just feel sorry for you all the time. Sometime we just wanna talk and not want sympathy! 

Anyways, im on day 1 of the clomid so im crossing my fingers for the new drug, DH seems really positive and excited as well and that really helps keep my moods up! 

Dovkav those names are really cute! How weird is it you think of these things just out of blue, way cool! :) My dh is was also big on the doing it naturally the last few months, I really hope it works for you! :)


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all just an update. Have been a bit awol and just trying to catch up where everyone is at. We have a date for consent signing etc and picking up drugs so our wait is almost over. Cannot believe we will be starting IVF so very soon. As pipi said been a bit hairy in NZ last few days especially in teh areas where we both are with all the uqakes but all good so far :wacko:. 

Hope everyone is good and hope to see more BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## flou

Glad to hear you are ok lorna and good luck with IVF. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## pipilotta

How exciting lorna! I'm so happy for you.
Once my dh is back in town we will do the scsa test, and I will try and ask some questions at fs.


----------



## Myshelsong

Lorna that is so exciting!
Hope everything goes smoothly and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sounds like some good news around here! Glad you NZ folks in particular are doing well! I'll give a longer response later, but just wanted to give update about me (selfish! :blush:). I went to the doc's this AM and my cyst is gone! :happydance: I have to take a few extra days because we're going to the Cape one last time, but I'll get to start injections next week! :yipee: [-o&lt;

I'm going to need everyone singing Beyonce's "to the left to the left" more me, so I can bypass my non-functioning right tube. :thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

flou said:


> Im glad your hsg went dbz. I think i would opt to ttc if i were you.
> 
> Been doing some research on the internet this week. I have a retroverted uterus and because of it i have painful periods especially in my back. And i am prone to constipation in the week leading up to AF. Anyway i was trying to find ways that may be i didn't know to help with the pain this month when i also read that women who have a tilted uterus can take longer to conceive. I am wondering if this could be the reason why it took us 19 months to conceive. I also found out that bding doggie style is supposed to be a better position to conceive if you have this and that you should lie on your stomach after rather than your back. Going to give it a try and see. If it works and i manage to get pg quicker than 19 months why could i have not found this out over 2 years ago when we started ttc!
> 
> Im also in the UK and its royal baby crazy in the media at the mo. When we all finally get our much longed for little ones do you think so much fuss will be made of us?

I think I might be horrified if I got that much attention, truthfully. And the way they're talking about her post-baby belly is kind of appalling. I mean, how are women supposed to look a day or two after giving birth? 

I think changing it up and BDing a different way is good in general, keeps the TTC fun. ;) Hopefully the change will bring a BFP! :) Good luck!




dovkav123 said:


> We are the troopers! We are so brave! We deserve a monument built for us!WE are going through all those medical tests, procedures and our Honeys provide only sperm.
> 
> DBZ, I am so glad that your HSG went smoothly. I hope yur righty is ok. You have hope and you should be very excited about this cycle.
> 
> About me,
> I am calling my RE office tomorrow to set an appointment with a green firtility IVF Dr. I'll make it around August 9, by that time my period should show up. My mom asked me: "when are you doing your IVF?", I told her "July we'll do naturally.....and ..." she interupted me "July doesn't count!":dohh:
> My hubby is the only one optimistic this month. He wants to do it naturally so baaaad! He feels the deadline is here. He wanted to BD every day. He even didn't drink alcohol before BD, first time I didn't need to remind him. WE played doctors. He checked my blood pressure, blood oxygen, temperature. He examined my pelvis. He masssaged all my body in and out:haha: WE orgasmed at the same time.
> We used preseed for the first time.
> In all 19 months he was so passive in baby making, "we'll get preggo don't worry,"but this month he "gave his life" for this little one. Finally he wants him. I told him many times you need to want it too really bad and we'll have it.
> 
> Funny, but yesterday during BD, 2 girl names came up to my head: Aurelija and Emilija. I told him and he loved them!
> 
> I beleave that baby making should be not a job, but fun too!
> 
> Congrats Kate and Will!

I'm so glad that your DH is giving it his all this month! It sounds like you two had a wonderful time connecting with each other. Hopefully July will be your luck month, despite what your mom says. ;) 




cali_kt said:


> DBZ- I was not to told to wait either. Maybe she just had experience with an ectopic and related it to the HSG. Hope you hear your results soon, and hope both tubes look good.
> 
> PBL- Fingers crossed that you are cyst free on thursday!
> 
> Dov- Sounds like you guys are giving it all you got...and that is awesome! You will know whatever happens next... that you guys tried with everything!
> 
> AFM-
> Had my WTF appt w.RE regarding failed FET. Went in to talk about existing embie quality, husband's SA and if it is really bad and if he can assure me that my fibroids aren't impeding with pregnancy. He said that the problem fibroid doesn't seem to be impeding on my uterus but since they are causing me a lot of pain, pretty much all the time, that not only medically, but also for fertility purposes, that he would take them out. 3 months after myomectomy, we could do the FET. He did mention that due to embryo quality, and my issues and age, that he would transfer all 3. Due to financial issues, we can not afford another round of IVF. We talked about going donor embryo route. My egg quality is poor with DOR and 1 fallopian tube patent. And DH's SA isn't excellent. He said he thinks another round of IVF w ICSI would be great, but he understands that a donor embryo is at greater odds for us. 3 round package with a refund option. Lots to think about, but I feel good because I feel like we have a plan. Just wanted to update you all and see if any of you have had a myomectomy and what were your recoveries like. I had a laparoscopy last year.

Thanks, cali! 

I'm glad they're going to take care of those fibroids for you. Hopefully that will mean you'll be pain free and you'll get that BFP you've been waiting for in the near future. I'm so glad you have a plan. I hope it all goes well! 




LornaMJ said:


> Hi all just an update. Have been a bit awol and just trying to catch up where everyone is at. We have a date for consent signing etc and picking up drugs so our wait is almost over. Cannot believe we will be starting IVF so very soon. As pipi said been a bit hairy in NZ last few days especially in teh areas where we both are with all the uqakes but all good so far :wacko:.
> 
> Hope everyone is good and hope to see more BFP's soon :hugs:

Hooray for IVF happening soon! Good luck! And stay safe!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies how was everyones week?

So along with the soy I decided to try to improve CM and have been taking Guaifenesin (active ingredient in Musinex i bought the brand name of this ingredient only) and a little bit of Evening prim rose and *HOLY COW DO I HAVE EWCM!*

Not sure if this is the soy or everything together but honestly haven't seen this much in YEARS. Hubby even commented on it. Going to be a fun Sex Weekend!!!

Pebble: So excited your cyst is gone! I hate having a cyst it feels like everything is just on hold when that happens. Not fair or fun. Good luck on Injections, hopefully this will be the one!

Pipi - do you have an appointment for the SA yet?


----------



## flou

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies how was everyones week?
> 
> So along with the soy I decided to try to improve CM and have been taking Guaifenesin (active ingredient in Musinex i bought the brand name of this ingredient only) and a little bit of Evening prim rose and *HOLY COW DO I HAVE EWCM!*
> 
> Not sure if this is the soy or everything together but honestly haven't seen this much in YEARS. Hubby even commented on it. Going to be a fun Sex Weekend!!!
> 
> Pebble: So excited your cyst is gone! I hate having a cyst it feels like everything is just on hold when that happens. Not fair or fun. Good luck on Injections, hopefully this will be the one!
> 
> Pipi - do you have an appointment for the SA yet?

Good luck, hope you catch the egg this month!


----------



## pipilotta

No date yet myshel, we will ring the fertility clinic once my husband is back in town. But because this is not a funded test I suspect we should get a date soon.
By that time dh is on fertility vitamins over three months, i'm curious to see as well if his sperm improved!


----------



## Myshelsong

like most of us without children me and my husband have a few animals we have a dog we got this year and we love she is a big mutt we wouldn't change a thing about her and we got to hilarious cat. So the other day we decided to buy a mixed breed dog DNA kit just because she's our baby we want to know a little bit about her. 
so I told my boss at work when we got it because I thought it was kind of funny and I know that she has a dog so I thought she would be interested in it. What I was not expecting was her reaction. She ended up laughing at me and then told me "you really need to have children" and then that she said "When maybe the last time you went shopping and bought yourself some new clothes"
I just have no idea why she would say something like that when she knows that we're having fertility issues because we had to take some time off work to get lots done and things like that and she still that something so hurtful to me for no reason. I'm so annoyed so mad I just want to punch her in the face for being as insensitive and cruel I she's been. Who is she to tell me what I should and should not spend my money on and how dare she tell me that I need to have children because I am obviously bored and spending too much money on my animals.

Anyway I am still so upset about it I don't know what I should do. There is a part of me that just wants to quit because it would seriously f up her summer. anyways thank you for the rant hope everyone else's weekend is it doing a little bit better


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry myshel. People like her seem to vent their own unhappiness towards others, and hurt them to feel better about themselves. 
It was unnecessary and hurtful as well as unprofessional if she is your boss. Let it not bring you down too much, people like her are not worth it.


----------



## dovkav123

How everybody is doing?


WE have a heat wave in Germany around 37 will spyke today. Yesterday was hot too. It was wonderful feeling when I felt some rain sprinkled on my skin. It was a very cooling moment! I am cooking nothing, eating veggies and berries and cold smoked fish. Last night at 1 am it was 30 degrees, beautiful, romantic night we had a dinner in the restaurant by the river with a vew of the castles. We drove convertable and I got my first pink sun kiss. More Vit D more chances for a miracle!

I called RE office and they told me to contact them when my period starts and they'll make an appointment on 8CD for ultrasound. I told receptionist that we are interested in green firtility treatment and he said:" Ya, what ever it's called" And I asked lots of questions and he said "I have no time to talk" When you hear this attitude, you don't want to have business with this clinic. The guy won't suffer, but the doctors will. They'll loose their patients. I am paying huge money out of my pocket and he thinks he is doing me a favor. I am the customer and I want be treated nice!
Anywa, I was unhappy when I found out that my clinic is closed on the weekend and if my O falls in those days, we''ll wait for another IVF cycle!!! Are they nuts? August cycle O is falling around the weekend.:dohh:


I am lucky an appoinment with another RE 1,5 month ago, my friend recommended. They offered first free consultation. This clinic is open 10 hours a day and of course they perform IVF in the weekend by appointment only. 
I can't beleave I will see a third RE this year!!!
.


----------



## dovkav123

I am having my green tea:coffee: fix this morning and i am thinking about you all!
I am glad to see that you are all very proactive and doing everything to reach your goal!
Cali_kit,
You should have myomectomy done. It could prevents you from BFP. If it doesn't, you don't want to be in pain during pregnancy.:dust:

Steph 466,
I am glad you're taking clomid. I am sure you'll respond perfect and you'll get BFP soon!:dust:

pipi,your chart looks brilliant! Your temps are super high! If :witch: tries to creep up on you, she'll burn!:dust:

pbl_ge
I am so excited about your results! Your cysts are gone and you'll start your infectables. You changed my opinion about BC, it can be good too!
TO THE LEFT TO THE LEFT:dust:

MYSHELSONG,
I am sorry about your boss. I think you should tell her that she hurt your feelings. I know it hard but forgive her. Maybe she had a bad day or hormonal storm.

I am so happy that you are doing everything in your powers to get BFP before you RE appointment! Soy-primrose oil-musinex! Have a juicy :sex: this weekend!

Qiuck update from baby and bump
ICEQUEEN got BFP yesterday. She ttc since 01/01/2012. It was her natural and very patient one BFP. Stayhopeful ladies!
"I didn't do anything different this month, i just didn't stress about it anymore. I was just thinking that i will try to BD at the right time, but if i missed it then oh well..my time will come when it supposed to come and while ago i stopped taking punch of supplements i was trying, now i only took V-D3, folic acid, RRL tea and i did Castor oil packs almost everyday before O and i started working out. I see you do castor oil too...how often? DON'T GIVE UP 5MIN BEFORE MIRACLE!"- ICEQUEEN


----------



## Serenyx

Exciting news Lorna! Hope that your IVF cycle is successful :)

Very little news here - just more waiting. We had a hospital appt. last week where our consultant confirmed we have had all the testing required and so he filled in a form to send off to our PCT to see if they will fund us for IVF. He said it can take at least 6 weeks to hear back so I can't do anything but wait now.

Thankfully my husband read over the form before signing it as the consultant had made a mistake which would have meant we weren't eligible - we got the nurse to take the form back to the consultant and he quickly changed it (he wasn't really paying attention when he filled in the form, it must be so routine for him and he simply wrote Y for all of them without reading the questions and one should have been a N :/ ). I hope they don't send it back to him asking him to redo it since it now has a mistake on it.

We only noticed it ourselves as the hospital needed my husbands NHS number which I didn't have on me (I had all of my information, I didn't realise we would need all of his too!). We phoned the doctors and they refused to give it out over the phone so we had to take the form and drive all the way to the doctors to get it (upon arrival the receptionist asked why we didn't just phone and she must have seen the look on my face as I tersely told her we did call and they wouldn't give it to us :dohh: ).

Nevermind - not much I can do now but wait and see if they agree to fund us, we meet all of their criteria but I still worry :shrug:


----------



## steph_466

Thanks Dovkav123!! Im working on the staying really positive thing this month! So far its been really good, I Do however has some minor pain on my left overy, not sure what it could be being I dont have a tube on that side. Hopefully not another cyst, Im due for a pap this month so I guess we will find out then. Does it matter when to book a pap if your ttc or on clomid?? Aside from not booking it during the period?


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Steph, yay for the positive mental attitude! :thumbup: Hope that sticks around. Not sure about the pap, but I'd be curious what answers you got. My guess is that early in the FP would be best? :shrug: 

Serenyx, hope you get to start the IVF soon! I hope the paperwork got sorted out. You're so lucky that it's paid for!

dovkav, when do you start your "Green IVF"? Will that involve any stimulation at all, or will it just be the retrieval of the single egg? :shrug: 

Lorna -- :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: So glad you get to start soon! I hope that they get oodles of juicy fat eggs and that you have lots of gorgeous embies to work with! :dust: :dust: 

DBZ, I need to check your journal. How are you doing? :flower: Glad the HSG went well. Looks like TWW right now, and I think you went for it, right? FX for you!

Pippi, looks like it's decision time soon! Hope the :witch: stays away. :hugs:

Cali, I know others who had a myomectomy and got pregnant after. I don't think the recovery was bad, but they had to wait 3 months, too. It's a bummer. Exciting that you'll do the FET soon!

Myshel, I saw something about your boss/coworker on the other thread. I'll go respond to that soon. Sorry you have to deal with that. :hugs: Hope O comes soon! :dust:

Flou, I know other people with retroverted uterii and I've heard about the doggy-style thing. Yay for experimentation! :haha: :winkwink: Hope that keeps it fun. Perhaps moving around a bit after is good, too? :shrug:

Big hugs to everyone else I'm missing. :hugs: :hugs:

I took my last BCP this AM, so now it's just waiting for AF. We're going to the Cape again from Tuesday through Sunday, so keeping my FX that it's about 3 days until CD1. Then the jabs begin!


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshelsong said:


> like most of us without children me and my husband have a few animals we have a dog we got this year and we love she is a big mutt we wouldn't change a thing about her and we got to hilarious cat. So the other day we decided to buy a mixed breed dog DNA kit just because she's our baby we want to know a little bit about her.
> so I told my boss at work when we got it because I thought it was kind of funny and I know that she has a dog so I thought she would be interested in it. What I was not expecting was her reaction. She ended up laughing at me and then told me "you really need to have children" and then that she said "When maybe the last time you went shopping and bought yourself some new clothes"
> I just have no idea why she would say something like that when she knows that we're having fertility issues because we had to take some time off work to get lots done and things like that and she still that something so hurtful to me for no reason. I'm so annoyed so mad I just want to punch her in the face for being as insensitive and cruel I she's been. Who is she to tell me what I should and should not spend my money on and how dare she tell me that I need to have children because I am obviously bored and spending too much money on my animals.
> 
> Anyway I am still so upset about it I don't know what I should do. There is a part of me that just wants to quit because it would seriously f up her summer. anyways thank you for the rant hope everyone else's weekend is it doing a little bit better

Argh, found this story! :dohh: 

To me, this story is not someone who is intentionally cruel, just someone who is judgmental and tone deaf. Perhaps it would be better to pity her for a lack of social skills? :shrug: I mean, that's an idiotic thing to say to someone with fertility issues. :grr: But I think she meant to say that she supports you becoming a parent, but said it as only someone who doesn't know empathy from a doorknob would say it. :nope: 

But don't let her insensitivity cause you to be out of a job. She's not worth it. :nope: 

I think it's FABULOUS that you're getting your dog's breed tested. :thumbup: My friends really wanted a border collie, so got one from the pound. Then it didn't act like a border collie ****at all*****. :nope: So they did the testiing and found out that he doesn't even have a little bit of border collie in him, but had a weird, random mix of other things that yielded a dog that looked just like a border collie. :haha: 

Let us know what you find out! :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm expecting af any time soon. Before this morning I had some hope, I got hot flashes and was quite dizzy when I went shopping on the weekend. This is really unusual for me. And then the high temps. But now it dropped, and it looks like the usual...but until she is here I keep my fingers crossed.

Dovkav, I think it's a good decision to change clinics. I hope the new one has better staff!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks everyone for your lovey comments, thank god we have such forums as makes this journey a little easier. The appt is in two weeks for consent signing etc and they will give me the drugs so hopefully looking at Sept cycle to have IVF. Will keep you all updates.

Pipi hope AF stays away crossing all fingers....any signs yet? Are you tempted to test? :thumbup:

ppl hope hope AF arrives for you soon, not often I say that and you can start jabbing away. :hugs:

Steph so important to have a positive attitude. :flower:

Seren hope you get the funding. Be great to have an IVF buddy. :thumbup:

Everyone else hope all is good. :hugs:


----------



## faith2000

Hi all, how comforting that there are others out there in similar situations. 

Been with my partener for 8.5 years, TTC for nearly 2. Everyone around me is having unplanned babies which is really hard to deal with. First fertility appt today and felt really disheartened. I had an internal a few months back and was advised I had PCO, the counted 20 on one and 25 on the other ovary. Well was told today because my periods are regular I can't have PCO...which was a bit of a shock... I would have lent to annovulatory cycles from what I have read...well after having all these tests so the doctor would send me to a FS, she now wants me to do it again and my fiance to have his swimmers tested again ...so for 20 rushed minutes @ $220 for no answers... How was everyone elses experiance with their first appoitment?

If today felt this hard I am a bit wary on the future.


----------



## flou

Good luck with the appointment today Faith . I hope you start to get answers soon xx


----------



## Serenyx

faith2000 said:


> I had an internal a few months back and was advised I had PCO, the counted 20 on one and 25 on the other ovary. Well was told today because my periods are regular I can't have PCO...which was a bit of a shock...

You are in the same situation I am in. I have polycystic ovaries but not PCOS as I do not have the other symptoms (hormone levels are within normal range, not overweight, no excess hair or acne, regularish menses etc). If you come to do IVF then it will mean you are more at risk of developing OHSS though.



LornaMJ said:


> Seren hope you get the funding. Be great to have an IVF buddy :thumbup:

So do I. If not we will have to go private but I could have already had an IVF cycle by now if we had gone private from the start :( It was our private consultant who told us to apply for the final tests we needed for funding. I will find the money for a private cycle from somewhere if i need to though. Sadly the getting pregnant part is only the first stage of my problems :(


----------



## JOHLOVESGAV

My name is Joh. I am 20 years old. I fell pregnant at 14 to my then boyfriend and before realising I was prwgnant I was working riding horses and by the time I realised I was pregnant I had a miscarriage a week later at 8weeks. I got engaged at 17 and tried for 2 years with my fiance to fall pregnant and no luck,I could never ccarry full term :(. After I called off my engagement I started dating my current boyfriend and we have been trying now for 1& 1/2 + years and to no luck. My partner is 27 and epileptic, he is on eplim, dilantin and keppra to control hes seizures and im scared they may be a factor in our heart break :( going to talk to my gp about clomid this week and see if there is any chance I could get a little more help :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Serenyx said:


> So do I. If not we will have to go private but I could have already had an IVF cycle by now if we had gone private from the start :( It was our private consultant who told us to apply for the final tests we needed for funding. I will find the money for a private cycle from somewhere if i need to though. Sadly the getting pregnant part is only the first stage of my problems :(

That is so frustraiting, I hope you get funding soon for this. I know IVF can be so expensive. We are already saving up for the part that is not covered and we aren't even discussing this yet with Drs. 
It is crazy that we have been saving for when I go on mat leave for over two years and now and will probably have to use that money just to get pregnant.


----------



## jiggybean

Hi ladies I am new to this thread. My story is long but I will make it as short as I can. Without trying I became pregnant in 2005 but miscarriaged before I actually found out how far along I was. Was on and off birth control for a while due to birth control not working to regulate my periods. I had very irregular periods and in 2011 was placed on pills that didn't effect me getting pregnant. I took the pills day 1-10 of every month and would get my period on day 11 or 12. I was also put on metformin which made me sick as a dog. I did lose 15 lbs while taking it. Doc finlally did day 21 test and found I was not ovulating. He put me on 50 mg of Clomid which worked. Stayed on that for 2 months and was taken off it when HSG showed tubes were blocked. Me and doc went back and forth with him saying he would do surgery and then saying he dont do the surgery. 2012 me and hubby separated and divorced. Met current OH September 2012 but didn't start officially dating till February 2013. In November 2012 my period finally got it together and now I have 24-25 day cycle without any pills. I also no longer take metformin. FINALLY my OBGYN made recommendation to fertility specialist. My first appointment was yesterday. I left the office feeling so encouraged and satisfied. The doc was amazing. He explained everything and made sure I understood by making me repeat what he said. He showed the pics from the HSG in which he explained both tubes were blocked but the lady was able to get one tube open by pushing dye through. The other tube did not open. He explained pregnancy can occur with one tube. He drew blood to run some tests and did a vaginal ultrasound. He showed me everything he was looking it. I do have 3 fibroids but since they so small and cause me no pain they are nothing to be concerned about. He made sure I have eggs in both ovaries in which I do. I go back on Friday to take more tests. I start testing on cycle day 9 (found out since cycle is 24-25 days i would ovulate sooner than obgyn stated, which is sad bc obgyn should have known this) until I get a positive ovulation kit. I go back when I get a positive or on the day they have me scheduled to test for ovulation. Surgery would be a last option because doc feels although OBGYN referred me to have the surgery there are so many other steps to be taken before we get to surgery. This journey has been so emotionally filled I am truly happy to finally get to this point where I feel I am getting real answers and I have a doc and his staff that really care.


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome joh and jiggy! 

My temps going down, no sign of af yet. Should be here any moment though. I don't think I will test lorna, unless temps will go up again or af is not here by the weekend!


----------



## dovkav123

Serenix, how about planing vacation to Germany?
It costs 2000 euro stimulated IVF. Discounted meds you can get in France for about 1100 euro. 
I hope it helps.
pipi, I am rooting for you! No AF!
Lorna, wash your hands in Chamomile tea before sighning an IVF paperwork. It will sure brings you succcess.
pbl_ge, I'll meet my RE team during my 8CD ultrasound. Probably around 15th-17th of August. I am sure we'll not stimulate my ovaries and they will retrieve only one egg without anesthesia. I am reading a brochure and it states that I'll need to take progesteron to increase chances of implantation. The egg will be retreaved out of follicle and that follicle produces progesteron. Why do I need to take hormones? My hormones are OK. But I beleave if retreaval damages follicle, I'll need to take some progesteron incase....


----------



## wonderland13

Hi Girls, 

I am 27 and was TTC on and off for 6 years. After all the tests and waiting. I have had my tubes clipped due to hydro.

I need to lose a few pounds, stop smoking and plan to opt for egg sharing. 

x


----------



## pipilotta

And another cycle starts.


----------



## Myshelsong

Big hugs pipi, that sticks.

Dov, I love how you have a natural remedy for everything. Hopefully singing will work!

Still waiting on O ...

Welcome Wonderland, Jiggy and Jon. Sorry to see you here but hope you find comfort in our group.

Feel free to vent or share what you are going through daily.


----------



## dovkav123

Stay strong *pip*, I am thinking about you. Yesterday very early in the morning I saw a silver lining on the black cloud, I hope you'll see too lines soon.:flower:

*Jiggy*, let us know about O test at your Doc. Castor oil may help with fibroids. It really helped me to have pain free periods.

more info https://natural-fertility-info.com/castor-oil-therapy

*Joh*, I am so sorry for your loss.Please check your partner's SA. Konowledge is power. You'll be at ease, when you know...

*myshel*, it looks like you'll have a long cycle, be patient, any symptoms?

*wonderland,*,:thumbup: for changing your lifestyle. It's so worthy for a little miracle. I like your plan. Find a buddy and you can succeed together.

I am 6 days till my AF. I'll test in a week, when my family is here with me.
2 days ago, I had a very bad craving and I went for it. You all know that I am on endo, inti-inflamm diet. I ate a smoked, fat, pork sausage with cucumber and I didn't feel bad about it. 
I am very hopeful this month. Maybe hysteroscopy cleared my uterus and tubes. I am sure that saline solution went high up too.


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I keep my fingers crossed for your test next week, your temps look great so far.
Myshel, not long and you will have the o date confirmed!

On top of af I had two friends give birth and one pregnancy announcement of a #2. Not feeling too cheered up at the moment.


----------



## flou

:hugs: pip


----------



## Myshelsong

Pregnancy announcements suck but it is worse that AF came. 
Cannot wait to give my own birth announcement just hoping it happens ............ sometime? Right now it feels like it is never going to happen.

Had a huge HUGE fight with DH last night over nothing and everything. I think we are both really stressed at work - busy season with everyon on holidays - and then TTC and waiting for the referral and everything that we both just blew up at eachother. First time we fought so hard that I made him sleep in the couch, his things were thrown down the stairs it was crazy. We did talk it out this morning but now I feel like balls and I just want this to be over with you know. I want the waiting and the living in two week increments to be over. 
I want the old Michelle back. The one that can laugh at funny movies, and that will go out on the weekend and hit the patio in the summer and enjoys life instead of postponing everything until we get pregnant.
Anyone else feel like they have put their live on hold?


----------



## ameslie

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me joining this thread. Until the past couple of months I one of seven girls who I knew to have TTC problems. Most of them knew each other and the support was great - we could bitch and moan together, but also be sympathetic to one another's problems.

So in February 2012 the first of us got pregnant after the removal of a significant cyst and an ovary. Her baby arrived in November. In September 2012 the second was pregnant, as a lean PCOSer and two early miscarriages. In January a friend with unexplained infertility found out she was expecting. In February 2013 my best friend got pregnant on IVF round 2, having had three rounds of clomid, again a PCOSer... and another who did not have problems got pregnant her first month, with TWINS having had sex a total of 3 times.

Then I miraculously found out I was pregnant. My husband and I were excited, terrified, it was completely unexpected, not least because I found out on a 50+ day cycle and I'd never ovulated naturally before. Sadly it was short lived and I lost my little one naturally somewhere between 5 and 6 weeks.

Cue pregnancy number 5 - a friend with a blocked tube had it removed and post surgery insisted that IVF was the only way forward for her. However, she must've known it was possible because she found out just after four weeks. I was the first person she told and we exchanged her good news for my bad. Her baby is due within a week of when mine would have been.

Somewhere between numbers 5 and 6 I found out I was pregnant again, but had refused to pee on a stick until I'd gone past 5-6 weeks. I started bleeding so I peed on a stick and sure enough it was a BFP, but it was gone again in the coming days. 

Cue pregnancy number 6 - a really close friend has a series of fertility issues and has had six rounds of IVF and one round of egg donation, which she went overseas for. She had the most turbulent start to her pregnancy that I have ever known, but thankfully had a successful 12 week scan this week.

In addition to all this, one of my friends has just announced she's expecting her second. She had a mc at 12 weeks, so I'm delighted she's not had to struggle again.

Ultimately, I've been aware of problems since early 2011, got diagnosed with PCOS in November 11 (5 wks before my wedding day, what a lovely present!), but started TTC as soon as the GP referred us for tests and scans etc to see if nature was going to be kind to us. Nature is a BITCH.

So two years down the road, everyone is either pregnant or at home with their first or fourth baby. The ones with babies, whether they've had problems themselves or not, have told me it's a good thing I've miscarried because it means I can get pregnant. Oh right - you try waiting this long and miscarrying twice within two months when you thought your ovaries and uterus had packed up and left town.

More's the point, try going through this when all your friends are pregnant, when you feel guilty for talking to them because it's the last thing a pregnant woman wants to hear, but more's the point, the last thing you want is to be saying this stuff to a bump.

Bottom line is I have two friends left - one has just bought a 4 bed house with a view to TTC any time now and the other is single. Neither has a concept of how hard it is to be here. 

While all my preggers friends say they're still here for me, they're really not - they're at home eating gingernuts, complaining about the heat, saying their tired, uncomfortable or need to save money for when the baby arrives. If the baby's already here, I'm viewed as free childcare and the pity means I get presented with a child/baby the moment I walk in the door - thanks. They think they've not changed, but each and every one fundamentally has. They've joined a club and I'm not invited.

I've been on and off and on and off the surgery list for ovarian drilling because I didn't respond well to clomid. The metformin cleared my acne, but did little else. Apparently they're not sure if I'm a good candidate for IVF because of the way I responded to clomid. I was supposed to have surgery last week, but it got cancelled because of the miscarriages. I'm now deemed a recurrent miscarriage risk and have had blood taken for genetic and antibody testing. 

Bleurgh. Sorry, I feel a bit better for getting all that out. 

I'm lonely and hoping to make some friends who can help me to get a grip on all this TTC stuff. PCOS is evil and it's ruled my life too long. 

So hello. Thank you for reading. I hope I've not just drained all your energy and I look forward to getting to know you better...

A


----------



## flou

:hugs: I know how you feel myshelsong. I am a teacher and i really want to move schools some of it because im not completely happy where i am and also for career progression. Most jobs are for the start of the school year in september but to get one i have to give a terms notice which means handing it in by April. When your ttc thats just not practical. I feel as if it is all on hold unti i have a baby as i would rather have them than progress my caree but i hate the fact i have to choose. I do feel that everything is on hold until we have a baby. I want to move on with my life and feel more like me!


----------



## ameslie

Do you mind if I join you guys? Feeling a little lonely


----------



## TLB1986

Myshelsong said:


> Pregnancy announcements suck but it is worse that AF came.
> Cannot wait to give my own birth announcement just hoping it happens ............ sometime? Right now it feels like it is never going to happen.
> 
> Had a huge HUGE fight with DH last night over nothing and everything. I think we are both really stressed at work - busy season with everyon on holidays - and then TTC and waiting for the referral and everything that we both just blew up at eachother. First time we fought so hard that I made him sleep in the couch, his things were thrown down the stairs it was crazy. We did talk it out this morning but now I feel like balls and I just want this to be over with you know. I want the waiting and the living in two week increments to be over.
> I want the old Michelle back. The one that can laugh at funny movies, and that will go out on the weekend and hit the patio in the summer and enjoys life instead of postponing everything until we get pregnant.
> Anyone else feel like they have put their live on hold?

I know how you feel. It is so stressful when your TTC. My DH and I have gotten in a few those since we've been trying. I feel like everyday I'm putting life on hold. But I think we all need to relax and have a glass of wine once in awhile. Cheer up. :flower:

I'm sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi All! Especially a warm welcome to our newbies. My heart goes out to everyone who is LTTTC. :hugs: 

I think Mars must be in Saturn or something like that--seems to be a lot of fighting with OHs going on these days. :growlmad: My OH and I rarely fight, but I'm furious with him at present. Long story. :grr: Trouble is he's supposed to start giving me shots tomorrow. Hmmmm....not sure how to handle that one. I know some of it started because hanging out with my niece and nephew is hard. Nephew even asked if we're going to have kids. :cry: Can't get mad at an 8 year old, but sheesh. And I definitely feel like things are on hold. It's so hard to plan! And it's so hard to do my favorite activity, which is backpacking. Can't dotrips during the FP because of cycle monitoring. Can't do long trips during the LP because it might affect chances. So, can't go backpacking. :hissy: :brat: And for how long? :shrug: 

I'm sorry you've had so many pregnancy announcements, pip. :hugs: And right after AF came--that's the worst. :cry:

Myshel, hope the O happens soon! :dust: Any signs?

Dovkav, hope you get some good test results soon! :winkwink: Are you doing the progesterone suppositories? Those are no fun! 

Oops--ran out of time. Big hugs to everyone. I hope we all get sticky bfps soon.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

WELCOME! 
Tell us your story, sometimes it feel good to get it out and share you deep and darkest.

Thanks ladies it has just been such a long month! No signs really for O but temp did spike but havent had any cramping and I normally get that so not sure what is goign on. I think Soy completely dried me out so cant use CM this month .... Hoping that spike was O and not the anger leaking out of me.


----------



## xxshellsxx

hey ladies :flower: I'm reading along but not posting much - i was having a 'don't give a %&^* about ttc month.... worked well, nearly missed O day i was a little too relaxed :haha:

Just had a phone call from hospital and my lap and dye is on Monday 12th august! I'm scared as hell now! Worrying about what they will or will not find :dohh:

I'm still reading along and wish you all the very best xx


----------



## flou

xxshellsxx said:


> hey ladies :flower: I'm reading along but not posting much - i was having a 'don't give a %&^* about ttc month.... worked well, nearly missed O day i was a little too relaxed :haha:
> 
> Just had a phone call from hospital and my lap and dye is on Monday 12th august! I'm scared as hell now! Worrying about what they will or will not find :dohh:
> 
> I'm still reading along and wish you all the very best xx

Good luck i hope it goes well for you and if they do find anything it is easily sorted for you.

I can tell my body is gearing up to O. Probably in the next few days. Just hope to catch that egg.


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck Shell! It's not too bad. Let us know what they find out! :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Thanks ladies xx i'll let you know what they find (if anything) x


----------



## Myshelsong

Hows everyone day going?
In the tww now, not sure how I feel about it this month as we are trying Soy so trying to be positive but dont want to get overly optimistic.


----------



## dovkav123

Myshelsong said:


> Hows everyone day going?
> In the tww now, not sure how I feel about it this month as we are trying Soy so trying to be positive but dont want to get overly optimistic.

Nice O, Myshelsong. Soy worked! Stayhopeful, it is unique, different cycle, you did everything you could. Lay back and relax. Welcome to 2ww.

I am 3 days till testing. My temps went rocket high for 2 days and now they going down. I was grumpy 2 days ago and had immatured fights with my DH. I cried yesterday because of overall emotion build up. I think it was PMS and I may get maigraine too.

I have stopped fearing that I will never get preggo. I started thinking that I will get preggo one day, if not this cycle , next cycle. I will become pregnant. Staying positive I am sending relaxed, good preggo vibes to my brain and body.


----------



## pbl_ge

Love the PMA, Dovkav! :thumbup: Are you going to test at all? :test:

Good luck, Myshel! Let the symptom spotting begin. :winkwink:

What's up with everyone else? :flower:

Have done two nights of injections now. It's not too bad. I'm guessing my first scan will be Thursday. 

Everyone sing with me: "To the left to the left!" :happydance:


----------



## pipilotta

Good luck for the lap shells! I hope everything goes smooth and you recover well.

Dovkav and myshel, I keep my fingers crossed for you both, it would be nice to get some bfp in this group!

Pbl_ge, I'm glad the injectables are straight forward, what kind of scan are they doing on thursday?

I'm waiting for my fertile window, and starting a little early spring clean at home. This will keep me busy hopefully.


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Good luck for the lap shells! I hope everything goes smooth and you recover well.
> 
> Dovkav and myshel, I keep my fingers crossed for you both, it would be nice to get some bfp in this group!
> 
> Pbl_ge, I'm glad the injectables are straight forward, what kind of scan are they doing on thursday?
> 
> I'm waiting for my fertile window, and starting a little early spring clean at home. This will keep me busy hopefully.

pipi, Happy Spring in New Zeland!

Pbl_ge good luck with your ultrasound, I hope you'll see few nice follicles. Any simptoms from injectables? TO THE LEFT< TO THE LEFT!

I am testing in two days, on Wednesday. It will be 18 LF. I always have 16-17 LH. It should be my missed period by Wednesday. My sister and my mom is flying in to see me. It will be a good reason to test!
I beleave I O'ed on CD13, my temps were down and I had a drop of blood and on 10 CD dr. saw 17mm follicle. I usually O with about 20-21mm follicle. But FF tells me a different story. That I o'ed 16CD. Which is more accurate? Ovulation on CD13 or CD 16?
Can I collect my urine in the morning and wait till the evening to test? Or should I not drink all afternoon and collect it in the evening?
Thank you! Enjoy Monday!


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, to me your chart looks like you ovulated on day 16. But I could be wrong. Do you use a bbt thermometer? They are way more accurate than normal ones, and show up to 0.01 which can help giving a clearer picture. Your chart looks like you are using a regular one?!
As for the time to test, I always tested in the morning, but I don't know what is better. I keep all my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I've tried to catch up what's going on with all of you but my brain is a bit foggy - will take me a while... hope everyone is doing okay!

I was staying away from this thread because I was in limbo land waiting to mc, but now it's happened... I took cytotec yesterday and think most of the miscarriage is over. I just have light bleeding now. I find out on Wednesday if the mis. was complete or not. If not, I need another dose of cytotec (please no!) and a D & C if that doesn't work.

I hope that AF doesn't take too long to come back as I am actually quite eager to start TTC again...


----------



## pipilotta

Ella, I'm so sorry this happened to you. I can't imagine how you must feel. I hope your af comes back 
soon! And hopefully you wont need more medication! 
It is good to see you back here!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, I look forward to seeing you get a sticky bfp! :hugs:


----------



## flou

Ella i hope the bleeding stops soon and your cycles get back to normal quickly and you can start ttc again. Lets hope we both get sticky beans soon!


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Dovkav, to me your chart looks like you ovulated on day 16. But I could be wrong. Do you use a bbt thermometer? They are way more accurate than normal ones, and show up to 0.01 which can help giving a clearer picture. Your chart looks like you are using a regular one?!
> As for the time to test, I always tested in the morning, but I don't know what is better. I keep all my fingers crossed for you!

Yes pip, you are very smart, your'e an expert in this field! I do use a regular therm. I left my basal at home and in Europe it costs 20 euro. It is silly excuse but it is as it is:) I thought I would not need it. We changed the climate, we would get preggo.
I know my temp, after O it stays above 36.8 and I see this pattern even with a regular therm. 
Think about me this week girls, please!!!! I need your fruitful vibes, thoughts, your powers, your spells and magic! Anything helps!
I'll test tomorrow or on Thursday.
My temps are still good and I have no signs of AF.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooh, Dovkav, TEST!!! :test: :test: :test: 

I have my first scan tomorrow morning. FX for a reasonable number of juicy follies ON THE LEFT!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovca, although I don't like symptom spotting charts yours looks great! Test test test test!

My temps have flattened lately wonder what that means ... Hoping I actually od and that diy didn't screw it up.

Ella, it will be better soon for you. Big hugs.

Gotta run to work.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, have you ever had the prog test? I'd bet you're fine, but it's possible your prog is low. :shrug: Seems common with fertility-challenged women.

So has anyone here used the injections before? I had a scan today (cd9) and I had about 22 follies ranging 9-11 mm. That seems like a lot. Anyone know? :shrug:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thank you all for your kind wishes!

pbl - that does sound like a lot of follies although I have no experience with gonal-f. I imagine only some will get big enough to form mature follicles. They may not give you the Ovidrel as it increases the risks of OHSS... I guess only time will tell! Good luck!


----------



## LornaMJ

HI ALL

Ella :hugs: In time the pain will heal as I know too well but I am sure you will get your sticky bean soon

ppl I am not too sure about the follies, that is something I will be finding out for my self soon however I hope it means great things :thumbup:

Dovkav crossing all finger swill be great to see a BFP on here :flower:

pip How are you?

Myshel Hope you get a positive O soon and get busy :winkwink:

And WELCOME to new ladies. 

AFM: We go for our orientation appt on Monday so I am so hping we get to start IVF in my next cycle in Sept very excited now. We are making a trip of it and going either whale or dolphin watching and then on the way back going to natural thermal hot springs which in winter will be devine. 

:dust: as always


----------



## pipilotta

How exciting Lorna! It's really happening now, after such a long wait it must feel great to finally have the appointment. I hope everything works out for a september cycle.
Nothing interesting happening here, still trying to continue my spring clean, sell some old things, get some new and repair or refresh some still good furniture. 
A bit limited what you can do in a rental, but i'm determent to have everything done by the end of the year ready for summer.


----------



## flou

Good luck lorna with ivf. Exciting times.

Im in the tww, 3dpo. All i can do now is wait. I wish either way you knew sooner!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck with the medications and everything that goes with it!:happydance:

Flou: I am in the TWW as well! 8dpo, no signs or anything like that but I try not symptom spot anymore and it just means that my af is coming anyways. So right now just feeling totally normal. TWW is the worst, right up there with waiting for Ovulation hahaha!:dohh:

Excited for this weekend my Mom is coming Saturday (havent seen her since Christmas) and then Dad coming next week and both staying until September! Man I miss family, although do not like the chore list that I made myself before they get here.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel and Flou -- good luck in the TWW! Hope it passes quickly and you both get a nice surprise at the end of it. Myshel, enjoy your family visit! Flou, do you have plans to keep yourself busy? :flower:

Pippi, a spring clean sounds great! :laundry::iron::dishes: Good to keep yourself busy. :thumbup:

Lorna, super excited for you to start IVF! :yipee: Your travel plans sound heavenly. Perhaps the last travel like that for a long time! :winkwink:

Ella, how are you doing, lovely. :hugs: I hope that this whole terrible process ends for you soon. Are they going to monitor your betas until they're down to zero, or will you just wait for AF? :hugs:

Dovkav, any updates about that pretty chart? :dust:

Big hugs to everyone else. :hugs: :hugs:

I've got my follow-up scan tomorrow, and I'm really scared they're going to cancel this cycle. After they found the ~20ish follies, they lowered my dose to the minimum. I've been getting some cramping, which I figure can't be a good sign. :nope: We shall see!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pbl - I go back in 2 weeks to see the doctor and for another scan. If everything has passed, then I wait for AF. If not, then I will have to have a D&C.


----------



## dovkav123

pbl,
It is very difficult to dr,. to prescribe a right dose of meds to patients. He needs to have lots of experience. Every case is individual. If your hormone levels are OK and you O yourself, I beleave dr. needs to give you minimum doze. Your body responded super! Which side Left of Right Has more follicles?

Myshel, 
I worked hard too, cleaned the house for a few days. I was so tired!!! it was so worthy! My family came and fun time began, little vacation, relaxing and exciting at the same time.

My AF showed up today, I never tested. On CD7 I'll visit my new RE, we'll see how things will go. I am hoping IVF will happen in August. Fingers crossed for a healthy egg this month!

Hugs and kisses to all girls!


----------



## Myshelsong

I hate chart spotting, should never have done it. August IVF is very exciting. Hopefully this will be the one


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I am so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: Green IVF it is! In the meantime, pamper yourself lots. 

Edit: No idea what's going on in my cycle, and I took my full-on freak out back to my journal. 

I don't know how anyone stays sane during this process.


----------



## flou

Myshel i know what you mean about symptom spotting. I don't bother much anymore. The month i did get pg i felt just like AF was coming. So i dont think you can really tell in the early stages. Lets hope its both our months this time!

Pbl im a teacher on my summer break. So im planning just to relax and chill out during the tww. Probably will meet up with friends and relax with DH.

Good lick dovkav with the ivf! Exciting times for you!


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, i'm sorry, sending lots of hugs to you. Take good care of yourself and get rest before the ivf cycle! Stress is a big killer people say. Glad you had a great
time with your family.

Dh booked in to do the scsa test next wednesday, and I found out that we are not on the list for january and only have enough points to be considered. But the nurse said I shouldn't worry, it will be close to that time. I'm really confused now. 
I'm hoping it will happen without ivf.
A day of more springclean ahead, then a theatre visit and the start of the fertile phase. 

Babydust to all of us!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Just wondering if anyone takes baby aspirin? If so, were you told by the doc. to take it? Is it the type of thing you can take without asking a doctor?

Hope everyone's weekend is going well!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella_Hopeful said:


> Just wondering if anyone takes baby aspirin? If so, were you told by the doc. to take it? Is it the type of thing you can take without asking a doctor?
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is going well!

Ella, my doc said it's not 100% clear that baby aspirin helps with m/c or fertility, but he thinks everyone over the age of 35 should be taking it daily for the heart benefits. He takes it daily, too. 

Two cautions: it thins your blood, so some people shouldn't take it at all, and I had to stop before my surgery. Also, didn't you have crazy thick lining? I might ask your doc first for that reason. It doesn't seem likely to me that baby aspirin would address any problem you're having, given your super lining, but I don't really know. Maybe it makes it more likely to help? :shrug: In your shoes I'd ask for the genetic screens of common causes of rmc, like the MTHFR gene. Just a thought, and not even sure if they'll give them to you yet. 

I think it's great that you're looking forward now! :hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Totally selfish post: 

My first round of injectables has ended in a debacle. I was producing tons and tons of follies (20ish), so on Friday a doc sat me down and said I needed to consider converting to IVF. :shock: So, I got myself all emotionally ready for IVF, which took some doing! Then a doc called back and said my bloodwork didn't support that (estrogen fell), and they needed to bring me back in Sunday for another round of scans and tests.

Then today they told me that they're almost positive I o'ed somewhere around Wed. or Thurs of last week. :saywhat: :saywhat: :saywhat: That would have been about CD9. So this cycle got completely screwed up, and we have to wait for next round, so we can be certain we don't have to go through this again. The doc is asking me if we want to consider IVF next round. I'm really torn about it, so I thought I'd ask for others' thoughts.

Hope everyone else has had a better week than me. This has truly been a terrible week in our house!

:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Not a better week just got af 

Sorry about the imjectables hun that really sucks. Personally if they were offering ivf as a viable option I would jump at the chance.
Good luck and fingers crossed n next cycle!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pbl - I'm so sorry that sounds awful :(
I hope you have better luck next month - what a disappointment ;(
I also personally would jump at the chance to do IVF, but it's a huge stress and a huge decision to make...

Myshel - sorry about AF...

Praying for you all :hug:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry pbl_ge. Did you bd before cd 9? 
I can't give you any advise on ivf. Only that I hope that this is only my last resort. I want to make it happen without if possible. 
But then it looks like you tried so many things already. I would talk to your doctor and dh, get a few days rest and think it through before making a rushed decision. And if you think it is feeling right then go for it!


----------



## flou

Pbl im sorry you had to go through that. I personally hope we can have baby without ivf however if i was offered it i think i would do it. Others who i have known who have had ivf felt like they were finally in control of their fertility after having spent months and years going through disappointment time and time again. Only you and your OH can make the decision. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Myshel sorry the :witch: showed :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel, just have red you are taking a bb break. I wish you all the best, and hopefully a bfp during the next months. I'm sorry af showed. Take care!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for all the input ladies. We hadn't BDed close to CD9, as it was so early and we'd been taking turns sleeping downstairs with our injured dog (long story). But I suspect the egg wasn't viable anyway, as I had no follies >14 mm. Still considering what to do next.

Myshel, I'm so sorry about AF. :hugs: We'll miss you if you're taking a BnB break, but support you doing whatever it takes to maintain mental health. This road is terrible, and a little space can help enormously.

:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies. 
It has been solid two years of charting and temping and you all know, just need a month of nothing. Just being a person again to breath!

Wish you all the best and will be back soon.


----------



## YearningHeart

Hello Ladies,

Those of you who are trying to concieve naturally - I pray you do and everything works well for you! xx

When I first started trying for a baby I thought its so easy, I didnt even think there would be a problem in fact I didnt know about infertility nor IVF (I was quite naive) the little did I know, I tried for many years and now I am currently on IVF. I never ever thought I would be doing IVF. But anyways enough of my story.. I hope all you ladies can conceive naturally or any other way that which is easy and stress-free! xx


----------



## pipilotta

Hello yearningheart! 
How far in your ivf cycle are you?
I'm on the waiting list for ivf, and am totally happy about that, but also scared for a few reasons. But even though i'm scared I can't wait to start, if it wont happen naturally.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all,
Pbl - I cannot tell you what is best for you but am glad I am now starting IVF. Sorry you had to go through all that though.

Myshel - Hopefully see you back soon and relax and enjoy your break

yearningheart - I am also about to start IVF what protocol etc are you on.

AFM - We have just returned from consent signing etc to find out I am starting this month on IVF. I will be on the long protocol so day 21 of this cycle I will start the injections. Nervous but very excited. The only upsetting thing on the day was that my egg count has diminished some more, so hoping the drugs do their work well. Will keep you all updated!!


----------



## YearningHeart

pipi - Hi, I totally know what you mean. I wanted to conceive naturally and was kind of scared of IVF but since I wasnt conceiving naturally and years were just passing, I thought I dont care what method is used I just want a baby. Im like half way in my IVF, I am currently taking 2 injections a day and hopefully next week Friday will be my egg collection day.. so not long left. I just hope it goes well, Iv heard so many IVF fail first time and I cant help but worry if you know what I mean. xx

Lorna - Heyyy How are u? My doc didnt say what protocal I am on but Im assuming its the long protocol. I had to take pills (Birth control) for 3 weeks thereafter the injection phase began, Iv been doing the injecions for 6 days now. 
Best of luck with your Injections/IVF, Make sure u keep us updated! xx


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, haven't heard from you in a while, how are your natural ivf plans coming along?


----------



## pbl_ge

I've been wondering about how quiet things are. :shhh: How is everyone? :flower:

Dovkav, hope the IVF plans are coming along!

Pippi, TWW! Good luck to you. :hugs: 

Lorna, I am LOVING the new ticker!

Yearning, we want IVF updates!

Big hugs to everyone else--Ella, Myshel, Flou, and sorry to anyone I missed! :hugs: Hope everyone is doing okay. :lolly:

We have a consult with the doc to discuss IVF on Monday. I've also realized my clinic's success rates are about ~10% less than national average, so I may schedule a consult at another clinic about an hour away, depending on what my doc has to say for himself.


----------



## flou

Hi everyone im at 11dpo. AF is due tuesday so i will be testing wednesday if AF stays away! Ive had quite a few symptoms but i always suffer PMS so i can't tell the difference between PMS and the cycle i did get a bfp. Just trying to keep my mind off of it. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## YearningHeart

Hi Ladies, How are you?

pbl - Did you check up another clinic? If you do go to the Mondays appointment, Good luck, hope it goes smooth n well! xx

flou - Im well thanks, how are you? What does 'dpo' and 'PMS' stand for. When I first came to the forum, I was so confued with all these abbriviations like DH,SIL,AF etc. lol

AFM - (Even amf I dont know what it stands for but im assuming its something along, at the momment, I can just tell from peoples messages)..
Anyways I had my scan today after 5 days of Cetrotide. The doctor said I have 3 follicles on my right ovary and 6 on my left overy. They are growing slowly. The size is 10mm. I had to have a blood test as well and the nurse said depending on my blood test results etc. they might make my Gonal F dosage higher. Currently I am taking 150 dosage for Gonal F.
I have another scan on Wednesday and until then its just taking the Gonal F and Cetrotide injections everyday.

xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Yearning, here's the acronym decoder thread:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/f...bump-lingo-abbreviations-44.html#post27720831

Sounds like good progress on the follies! :thumbup:

Flou, good luck to you!!! :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

One week in with visit from Mom, Dad is coming tonight and they will be staying for a few Weeks. O have realized that I am officially crazy. Mom was in the kitchen destroying it and I lost my mind! Lol fingers crossed I don't have a fit when Dad comes.

Flou, good luck this cycle!

Pebble, good luck with your drs appointment! Ivf is so exciting

Sorry for ask those I missed on my little phone and can't do this very well.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - Thanks for that link! I was just going through it and I realised that I wrote 'EC' on one of the thread as in 'Egg Collection' but on the Abbreviation EC stands for 'Egg Cyro/Freezing' lol

I just got call from the nurse. My Gonal F dosage is going up from today. I will be now be taking 225 dosage form 150.


----------



## dovkav123

Hello everybody!
IVF heat is on in this thread! Good luck to you girls!
flou, I hope this is your month! BFP!
myshel, you are taking a break from charting but I am glad you are still here with us. 
My family left and now I am back to my daily life. baby making worries are on!
WE went to a new RE and she told us about mucous and sperm interaction. Hormonal problems may make it hostile to sperm. Or sperm can cause problems to mucous. She can see in the lab if the sperm is alive in my mucous.I t cost 100 euro for this test. My Dh always wanted this test.But For IVF it doesn't matter.
She also checked my June CD25 hormone test and she noticed they were little low. (prev dr. told me they were good). Some women get preg. with levels like that. Maybe I am the sensitive one? Spotting before and after period could be the sign of hormonal problems. Now I am worry about natural IVF cycle success.
Dr. told us about my DH age and sperm DNA. He may have problems too.
Dr. is very much against transfering 2 embryos, because of multiple high risk. She told us that human body is build to carry one baby. I dissagree, why do we have two ovaries and two tubes?

She told us that stress should not be a problem to conceive. if you BD 3 times a week, you're doing good.

I didn't like that she didn't study my med history very well. She didn't know about my hysteroscopy and I had to remind her about my ruptured appendix.

IVF price in her office is 3times higher than in the other clinic. My dr.and 3 other RE does 100 natural and 900 stimulated cycles a year.
I made an appoinment on Monday for an ultrasound and blood tests in the cheaper clinic. WE are taking a chance and doing a natural IVF cycle. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-baby-Louise-Brown-pregnant-second-child.html


----------



## pipilotta

Nice to hear from everyone!

Flou, I hope af stays away, I so want to see a bfp in our thread.

Dovkav, great to hear from you! I don't like doctors who rush through your history, good to check out another in the meantime.

Myshel, I love when my folks come to visit, but they make me crazy as well. I always miss them, it's great when they are here, but it is also great when they are leaving again. 

It looks like a lot of ivf around here indeed! I cant wait to hear your experiences, it might make me more confident when I start.

2ww, and a big nasty cold, and another series of frightening earthquakes with the biggest at 6.6. All good, damage in a smaller village but I think thankfully no injuries I think. But it is hard to stay calm.
Thinking of you Lorna, hope you can relax during these quakes and don't get stressed too much during your ivf cycle.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hope you feel better, Pippi. :hugs: 

Dovkav, definitely doesn't sound like an amazing doctor. :nope: Hope this IVF does the trick for you! :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Flou, good luck with the end of your TWW. Hoping you get a BFP!

Dovkav, sounds like you have a lot going on, I hope your doctor is attentive! One thing about doing a lot of research and finding out a lot about TTC is often feel like the doctor assumes I don't know anything or doesn't pay attention to what I'm saying... I'd rather they speak to me like I'm another doctor, if you know what I mean!

Myshel, I hope you manage to relax and enjoy your time before you pick up TTC again.

Pipi, I hope you feel better.

AFM-

I'm back in the TTC game finally! 

I've stopped bleeding now after the m/c, and my pg tests are almost negative - It's been a horrible two weeks but I'm so glad it's over :)

We're gonna NTNP this month before AF, then back to real TTC (with clomid again maybe) next month unless the doc. says otherwise.

Thinking of you all!


----------



## pipilotta

Ella, i'm glad the bleeding stopped, and you are able to start ttc again soon. I can't imagine what you had to go through, and its good to see you back! 

Pbl_ge, are you sure you ovulated on day 9 like your doctor said? Your chart looks like you just od a couple of days ago (sorry, chart stalking. Being sick in bed I get bored, hope you don't mind).

Big party at a friends house the other day, and guess what they said? "we are having #2, it was the first cycle we tried, but we were expecting it to take ages, we must be totally fertile" 
I just thought this was a little insensitive, they know about our struggle. And I mean really, at the first try? Life is unfair sometimes. I'm still happy for them, they are good people, and I guess they don't know that comments like these can hurt.


----------



## dovkav123

*Pipi and Lorna,* You girls had a big one- 6.6 earthqauke. How far do you live from epicenter? Did you feel it? I hope you are OK.

*Ella,* welcome back to our nest! I am glad you're in good spirit and ready TTC.

*Pbl_ge,* I am sorry about this unlucky cycle. How dr. knows that you O'ed early? Your chart states different. Do you have any side efects from Gonal-F? How many units did you take? My dr. suggested to take 150 units, when I was ready for stimulated IVF cycle.
*Yearning heart* IVF buddy! I hope this will be the first IVF and the last one! I saw you switched the dose Gonal-F from 150 to 225. Do you have any side effects? I hope that you'll see nice matured follies next ultrasound. 

*pip,*, I just don't get it, I can't understand why your friends with their joy breaks your heart? Why they can't feel other's pain? Why they are so insensitve? They can announce their pregnancy, I have no problem with that. But why they need to comment on it and say insensitive remarks? I know how you feel pipi. We need to go through this period of life. WE need to look at the positive side of infirtility. It will make us better and stronger individuals, unites us and bonds us even more with our DH. 

This cycle I didn't have any spotting after AF. It is a good sign. Spotting after and before AF could mean some hormonal imbalance. My egg starts to mature too early.(dr. said so)
I am on CD10 and I still don't have any firtile signs. I may O later this cycle.
I and my Dh should be more excited about Monday. We just don't beleave that it is happening now...We can't imagine ever that we'll go this road to conceive. I have never met green firtility IVF dr. team. I am nervous to meet new dr., I hope he'll be patient and he'll answer to all our questions.

My cousin's dr.(in England) told her not to fly before 12 week preg. Do you really think that radiation can harm the baby? I know that you should avoid everything risky during first weeks of preg. It means flight attendants must take a maternity leave in the begining of their preg!!??

Hugs to all that I missed.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I've heard both from doctors: a. Only fly in second trimester. B. Only fly in first trimester. I have no idea, but we want to take a trip in January, so maybe I'll find out. :shrug: Hoping this green IVF does the trick for you! It IS hard to accept. :cry:

Pippi, sorry about your friend. That's pretty insensitive. I can't believe the crap people say to infertile couples. :grr: I hope you get well soon. :hugs:

Dovkav, V exciting that you're starting IVF! Only gonal-f side effect i had was a tiny bit of dry mouth. 150 is standard first dose.

As for my chart, you're both right. No ovulation. Docs actually told me week that their theory was wrong. We're going to try the natural way, but it may take a while. One woman who also over-responded didn't O until cd39!!!!! :grr: 

I have my whatthehelljusthappened/IVF consult with my doc tomorrow. :argh: long list of questions in my journal. 

Hope all are well. I agree--bring on the bfps! :happydance:


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, yay for ttc again! :yipee:


----------



## dovkav123

pbl_ge said:


> Dovkav, I've heard both from doctors: a. Only fly in second trimester. B. Only fly in first trimester. I have no idea, but we want to take a trip in January, so maybe I'll find out. :shrug: Hoping this green IVF does the trick for you! It IS hard to accept. :cry:
> 
> Pippi, sorry about your friend. That's pretty insensitive. I can't believe the crap people say to infertile couples. :grr: I hope you get well soon. :hugs:
> 
> Dovkav, V exciting that you're starting IVF! Only gonal-f side effect i had was a tiny bit of dry mouth. 150 is standard first dose.
> 
> As for my chart, you're both right. No ovulation. Docs actually told me week that their theory was wrong. We're going to try the natural way, but it may take a while. One woman who also over-responded didn't O until cd39!!!!! :grr:
> 
> I have my whatthehelljusthappened/IVF consult with my doc tomorrow. :argh: long list of questions in my journal.
> 
> Hope all are well. I agree--bring on the bfps! :happydance:

Have an efficient conversation with your dr..I wish you the best.
My question list is long too, I hope I'll get all my answers!
Please ask your dr. about flying during first trimester. Thank you

I found some info here
https://www.rcog.org.uk/files/rcog-corp/Air Travel and Pregnancy.pdf


----------



## YearningHeart

Ella - I hope this time it works for you without any complications! best of luck. xx

pipi - Awwwwww I know it sucks hearing pregnancy announcements especially from those you know. Stay strong, hopefully your BFP is far off.

dovkav123 - Heyyyy, Thanks I really hope this is the first and last IVF, I dont know how I would feel if I had to do it again. Even now it mentally effects me sometimes. Yeah my dosage did go up to 225. As for side effects - Errrmmmmmm.. I had headache at the beginning for like 2/3 days so I took painkillers. My weight has gone up a little so I am trying my best to do exercise and eat healthy but I read one of the side effect is weight gain.

Best of Luck with your treatment! Hope all goes well. xx


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - I hope your appointment goes well, keep us posted and yeah ask away to your doctors! When I used to go for my fertility appointment I used to go with questions and I used to sit with the doctor with a pen and pad in my hand. The info they would give me, I used to write it down. Taking notes used to help me otherwise by the time I come I would forget half of the things the doctor said!


----------



## DBZ34

I've done a bit of research about flying while pregnant, back in the day when I thought it was going to happen straight away. 

But what I found out was that flying in the first trimester is only discouraged because of morning sickness and being ill on flights. If you don't mind that, flying is probably fine 1st tri. Second tri is the best time to fly because you're the most comfortable, but you should have access to the aisle (for walking/stretching legs/keeping the blood flowing) and should consider getting compression socks for circulation as well. Fly in the third tri is more risky and after the 7th month, many airlines won't let you fly.

Studies with stewardesses have shown that m/c rates go up after the stewardesses have flown over 75 hours, so I would assume they get grounded before that and only do short flights before then. 


AFM- I'm back! Still waiting on the TWW. Ov is probably off because of my longer cycle last month, but that's cool. DH and I are working on Operation Slick and Stick this month (using Pre-seed and hoping for a sticky BFP at the end) and I'm still getting used to popping Pre-seed up there. By the time ov rolls around, I'll be a pro. ;) Now to go back and catch up on what's been going on with all of you lovely ladies. :)


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome back Dbz!

Pbl_ge, does this mean there is a possibility that you still can get pregnant this cycle? Very confusing, the meds really seem to screw with your cycle. I hope the Ivf chat with your doc goes well!

Thanks everyone, I know my friends were really insensitive with their comments, but I know they didn't mean to hurt me. I think people are not thinking if they don't know anything about infertility. 

Thanks for asking about the quake dovkav, I think the centre is about 80km away, aftershocks seem to have stopped, which is a relief.

Again in my 2ww, I don't feel anything. Well, maybe no sign can be a good sign.


----------



## YearningHeart

pipi - Thats true, sometimes people dont mean to hurt those who are infertile. They obviously have experienced the feeling and hopefully they never have to either. Sometimes my family/friends talk about children and I feel it in my heart but outwardly I show Im fine and go along in their conversation. xx


----------



## pbl_ge

DBZ & Dovkav, thanks for that flying info--very helpful! I think we'll make our January reservations and just hope for the best. :thumbup: I didn't ask my doc about it, as I think that's more of a question for an ob/gyn rather than an RE. Also, I'd already asked him 20,000 and I didn't want to be a pest. :haha: 

Oooh, Pippi, eek about the earthquakes! Glad you're okay. :hugs: Hope the lack of signs is a sign!

Big :hugs: to everyone else.

AFM: it's official--doing IVF next cycle! :yipee: I have a scan and some bloodwork scheduled tomorrow, to try to get some idea when that next cycle will start.


----------



## dovkav123

hey everyone,
First IVF appointment update!
Officially I am on the green IVF firtility treatment schedule.
Blood work was perfect.
16mm follicle on Monday and HCG trigger shot at 9:30pm
Wednesday egg retreaval at 8:30am
Probably Friday(after 2days) eggy is back to my incubator!

I had a huge scare last night about HCG shot. 4 pharmacies didn't have it, they offered to order the next day. I was in shock and had tears i my eyes and I felt was so hoppless I needed that night at 9:30pm. The pharmacist told us to go to another city. Firtility clinic (the one I visited last Thursday is close by), it was a big possibility that they had it. And they did indeed! They were open till 10pm. WE were so blessed and so lucky!

pbl, how wonderful is that! Congrats! You have IVF next cycle! What a news!

DBZ, I asked RE today about flying, she told me it is not recommended, but everybody does it. Radiation is the biggest concern.

All my rambles and emotions are compacted here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1934573-first-natural-ivf-cycle-august.html


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - WOW thats great!!!! Welcome to the IVF journey! Ohh blood tests, theres like a million times you will get them done. I always used to read on uTube/website that when doing IVF be prepared for lots of visits to the clinic for blood test and I used to think, 'Ohh they probarly mean just a few' but it turned out there are quite a few. For he past 3 scans I had, I had to have blood tests too. 

Keep us posted. Really excited for yoU! xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, sorry about the pharmacy scare! I had an experience like that when I started my injectables last cycle. Soooo stressful! So you're already going to start triggering? That was fast!!! Good luck! :hugs:

Yearning, one of the reasons I went with IVF this cycle is that I realized I was already doing 50-75% of the work. They had me coming in for a scan and blood draws every other day! :dohh: 

I meant to ask for the latest on you, Yearning. You must be getting close to triggering, too, right? :dust:


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - I see, then yeah in that case its good you moved to IVF. Im still doing my 2 injections a day. I have a scan tomorrow so I will have update tomorrow. I hope the follicles grow enough that I can have the egg collection. Im so excited but nervous too. I have so much work to do its unbelievable, I have work starting soon and I need to provide work for the person who will cover, so my plan is to hopefully finish it all before the Embryo transfer.
Il keep u updated tomorrow. xx


----------



## Serenyx

Finally some good news! Our chosen clinic called this morning to tell me that our funding has been approved, I am so happy :happydance: 

I know it is only the start but still ... AF caught me 2 days ago so I have been rather down these past two days.

They have agreed to fund 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles. They are speaking to our consultant this afternoon on how to proceed (as we have already had all the consultations and bloodwork done). The nurse said there is a very slim chance they may be able to fit me in this cycle but most likely we will start on my next one :)


----------



## Serenyx

YearningHeart said:


> pbl - I hope your appointment goes well, keep us posted and yeah ask away to your doctors! When I used to go for my fertility appointment I used to go with questions and I used to sit with the doctor with a pen and pad in my hand. The info they would give me, I used to write it down. Taking notes used to help me otherwise by the time I come I would forget half of the things the doctor said!

This is exactly what I do :blush:

I went in with a list of questions already written out so I wouldn't forget and tried to write down nearly all of what he said in response - it was the only way I would be able to remember it all!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's great Serenyx! :happydance: Lots of IVF going on around here!

Had a scan this AM, and it looks like I have a looooooooooooooooong wait until I can start. All the follies shrank back down to tiny. I'm betting I won't O for at least 10 days, and it might even be more than two weeks. Then I'll still have to sit through the TWW. :dohh: So I probably won't even start downregging for another month. :coffee:


----------



## YearningHeart

pbl - awwwww dont worry, time was pass fast. Just keep yourself busy and avoid looking at the calender too much like me! 

I look at my calender so many times a day even though I know how many days I have left before appointment/scan

x


----------



## flou

Good luck to everyone going through or about to go through IVF! Hope for some bfps soon!

Im 15dpo today and no AF. I haven't tested yet as i think the witch will show so going to hold off a little longer. If she is still not here by thursday i will test.


----------



## YearningHeart

Thanks flou! I really hope I do see a BFP and all the ladies here TTC. Good luck with you! x


----------



## LornaMJ

Wow lots of exciting news to come back too.

Serenyx - that is excellent news you are officially on the funding list, i hope it comes round fast for you. :happydance:

Pbl - This fantastic news you are starting IVF very soon sorry its been delayed but so hoping you get your xmas BFP. Either way we will be doing IVF around the same time, would be great to be bump buddies. :hugs:

Yearning - Really hope the scan goes well and you get your BFP. :thumbup:

Flou - Hope you get your BFP :thumbup:

Dovcav - Yes the quake was fairly scary especially all the aftershock. I am very close to the epicenter but so far no real damage here, just noticed on the hills there are lost of huge cracks. So hoping there isn't another one as they are currently predicting :wacko: And I cannot believe there is yet another one of us doing IVF at present, so great to share this journey with someone, another potential bump buddy :hugs:


Interesting to read what everyone has too say about flying. I am a flight nurse which is part of my job working on ICCU however I think I am going to have words with my manager about not doing it for a while.

AFM - Currently waiting on my drugs to arrive today and then just over a week I start injecting. Feeling very excited now :happydance:

Hope everyone else is all good. 

:dust: to all and bring on lots of :xmas12: xmas BFPS!!!


----------



## YearningHeart

Lorna - Heyyy thats great stuff! I remember when I was waiting for the medication, it is an exciting feeling. Good luck with your IVF, I hope all goes smooth and well. Keep up posted. x


----------



## DBZ34

dovkav- Yikes! That sounds really panic-inducing, running around, looking for injectables right before you need them. I would have lost it. I'm so glad you found them and were able to do it on time. 

Today is egg retrieval day, right? How Exciting!! Are they just retrieving and putting back one? I hope that eggy is perfect! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky eggy that will grow into a beautiful baby. :) 

You know, I read up on the radiation too during my research because I was planning some trans-Atlantic flights. There is cosmic radiation exposure, sure, but the dose you get isn't enough to have an effect on you or your pregnancy (unless you're flying frequently and then you have to be aware of the 75 hour cap)...which is probably why pg women do it anyway.

We are usually protected from a lot of the cosmic radiation by the atmosphere, but when flying, we go up where the air is thinner and so we're exposed to more radiation than we would be on the ground. It's still a negligible amount and doesn't increase the risk of m/c or birth defects. But, smaller planes and shorter trips expose you to less radiation as you don't go up as high. So, those are "safer" to do, in terms of radiation.


----------



## DBZ34

Pebble- I can't believe your follies shrank! Ugh. I'm sorry you're in this holding pattern while you're waiting to ov and then you've got the TWW too. Are you and DH going to "try" this month or are you just going to wait until IVF time? 

serenyx- I'm glad to hear that they're going to fund you for so many cycles of IVF! That's wonderful! I hope you don't need all of them though. Here's to first time lucky! 

flou- I hope AF stays away!! Good luck! 

Lorna- I would definitely talk to your manager, especially when your IVF works (fingers already crossed for you!!) if your job requires a lot of flying. Short trips and small planes are better in terms of radiation, but even with that, there a lot of other things to consider (thrombosis and general discomfort are more of a concern, especially the farther along you get in your pg). Good luck!! 


AFM- TWW is here and I'm not even a little bit excited. Maybe I will be in a few days. I'm just waiting for my doctor's appointment at the end of the month so we can discuss options. I want to make a list of questions for my fertility doc, but I have no idea where to start.


----------



## pbl_ge

Lorna, I think you're going to be several weeks ahead of me, but I'll see what I can do! So scary about those earthquakes. :argh: 

DBZ, if you go to the first couple of pages of my journal I made a list of all the Qs I took to my RE for my first visit. Some art particular to me, but a lot are very general. :flower: And, yes, OH and I will try naturally this month, but I don't have a lot of faith in that! :nope: Sorry you don't have a PMA about this month. It's hard to keep it up, isn't it? Just stay busy and it will fly by! :hugs: 

Dovkav, hope ER went well! :hugs: Yearning, scan today, yes? Good luck! :dust:

Hugs to all. :hugs:


----------



## YearningHeart

DBZ34 - Good luck with your appointment. Yeah do make a list of questions, what I used to do is every time I thought of a question in my head I quickly I used to write it down or on mobile phone so that way I dont forget. Like that I kept adding questions, then when I would go for the appointment I would ask away to the doctor. Some laughed at my writing pad but said its a good idea.

pbl - You rememberd me scan!!!  Thats sweet! - Yeah I just got home from the scan. Today is Dya 14 of Gonal F and Day 10 of Cetrotide. I have been eating protein and drinking milk. 
Anyways the doctor said I have quite a few follicles, I think there is 17-22 follicles in both ovaries. The biggest is 18mm (Just 2) some 16mm,14mm,12mm and quite a few are less than 10mm. The doctor said I should stim for few more days so its perfect. I have another scan on Friday and then on Monday is the egg collection!!  Finally! I am so excited. 
My Gonal F dosage has gone down from 225 to 187.5 so I will still continue on Gonal F and Cetrotide. Now I am going to keep looking at my calender waiting for Fridays scan.

Anyways enough of me, I can go on. How are you? Hows your day been?
xx


----------



## dovkav123

We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. Aspiration pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! RE told me it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and progesteron tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.
My opinion, 16mm follicle was not big enough, early trigger killed it, in the past I had 20mm follicle and O'ed that day.
Another option could be chromosomal problems of the egg, that's why is still stuck to the follicle wall.
We'll never know the truth, what happened.
Sept 4th I have pregnancy blood test. I have hope, because we are doing too things different. Progesteron and IUI.

I had a scare today too. Half an hour after procedure I felt nausea and dizzy, I saw lights flashing in my eyes. I asked my Dh call for help and layed down on the floor. My blood pressure was 90/40. Dr. gave me IV and I felt better. 
Vagus nerve may responded to my procedure, also I drank nothing that morning and maybe it is HCg shot side effect. Maybe all 3 at once. We'll never know.
Ultrasound didn't show any problems
I have headache right now and just take an easy tonight.

serenyx, I am so happy for the fund you've got.
yearningheart, good, juicy follicles are cozy growing! Looking forward for Monday ER.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Dovkav, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That must be so frustrating and disappointing! :cry: I hope that you can catch an egg naturally. In the meantime take super pampering care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

So much ivf going on here, how exciting! I'll keep my fingers crossed for all you ladies.

I'm sorry Dovkav, but it sounds like you have a good plan, maybe the Iui will work. Make sure you take care of yourself and drink enough!

Flou, have you tested yet? Any sign of af? Hope she stays away.

Dbz, 2ww sure is hard sometimes, I can't get excited some months as well. I hope the wait for the appointment is not too long.

I'm still waiting for any signs, my cough is still bad, but doc said it's just a cold, so no change in any way. Still waiting for dh scsa results.


----------



## YearningHeart

dovka - Ohhhh Im sorry to hear that! Its awful when the body plays up. I hope you get better soon, like the others have said - Take plenty of rest, try not stress, take it easy because right now you are important. I hope your blood test goes successful and everything goes smooth and well for you! x


----------



## Serenyx

LornaMJ said:


> Serenyx - that is excellent news you are officially on the funding list, i hope it comes round fast for you. :happydance:

It's come round extremely fast - I got the call yesterday morning and since I was only on CD2 they spoke to the consultant to see if we could start this cycle! He agreed so I went for a scan today and I had my first injection of Menopur tonight - I can hardly believe it is real (although the injection saw to that :haha: ). I have another scan in a weeks time and then another two days after that. All being well they have set a provisional egg collection date of 2nd Sept. However because I have polycystic ovaries I am very likely to over respond to the drugs so I am not getting my hopes up too much because if I do over respond they will have to cancel this cycle to prevent OHSS.



DBZ34 said:


> serenyx- I'm glad to hear that they're going to fund you for so many cycles of IVF! That's wonderful! I hope you don't need all of them though. Here's to first time lucky!

Thanks :) Our PCT are fairly good here - in the UK the maximum fresh they will fund is 3, so we are lucky that our area funds 2 fresh and 2 frozen :) 



dovkav123 said:


> We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. Aspiration pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! RE told me it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and progesteron tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.

Oh I am sorry to hear they couldn't find an egg but it sounds like you have a good plan in place for this cycle - wishing you luck :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

dovkav123 said:


> We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. Aspiration pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! RE told me it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and progesteron tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.
> My opinion, 16mm follicle was not big enough, early trigger killed it, in the past I had 20mm follicle and O'ed that day.
> Another option could be chromosomal problems of the egg, that's why is still stuck to the follicle wall.
> We'll never know the truth, what happened.
> Sept 4th I have pregnancy blood test. I have hope, because we are doing too things different. Progesteron and IUI.
> 
> I had a scare today too. Half an hour after procedure I felt nausea and dizzy, I saw lights flashing in my eyes. I asked my Dh call for help and layed down on the floor. My blood pressure was 90/40. Dr. gave me IV and I felt better.
> Vagus nerve may responded to my procedure, also I drank nothing that morning and maybe it is HCg shot side effect. Maybe all 3 at once. We'll never know.
> Ultrasound didn't show any problems
> I have headache right now and just take an easy tonight.
> 
> serenyx, I am so happy for the fund you've got.
> yearningheart, good, juicy follicles are cozy growing! Looking forward for Monday ER.

Oh no, dovkav. I'm so sorry your natural IVF didn't go to plan. :hugs: 

I'm glad it's not too late for IUI, so at least there's still a good chance this month. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

I'm so sorry you had a scare as well! At least it was an easy fix, with the IV. What an overwhelming day you've had! Take it easy and rest up! :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Serenyx said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Serenyx - that is excellent news you are officially on the funding list, i hope it comes round fast for you. :happydance:
> 
> It's come round extremely fast - I got the call yesterday morning and since I was only on CD2 they spoke to the consultant to see if we could start this cycle! He agreed so I went for a scan today and I had my first injection of Menopur tonight - I can hardly believe it is real (although the injection saw to that :haha: ). I have another scan in a weeks time and then another two days after that. All being well they have set a provisional egg collection date of 2nd Sept. However because I have polycystic ovaries I am very likely to over respond to the drugs so I am not getting my hopes up too much because if I do over respond they will have to cancel this cycle to prevent OHSS.
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> serenyx- I'm glad to hear that they're going to fund you for so many cycles of IVF! That's wonderful! I hope you don't need all of them though. Here's to first time lucky!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) Our PCT are fairly good here - in the UK the maximum fresh they will fund is 3, so we are lucky that our area funds 2 fresh and 2 frozen :)
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> We couldn't find an egg. RE poked needle twice and sucked the fluid out of the follicle, but no success. Aspiration pain was nothing to compare I have had period cramps in the past. Not big deal! RE told me it happens that women don't have an egg in the follicle. Also the egg maybe still stuck to the follicle wall. I could O any time and we decided to do iUI and progesteron tomorrow in the evening. It will be Magic if my tubes are healthy.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I am sorry to hear they couldn't find an egg but it sounds like you have a good plan in place for this cycle - wishing you luck :flower:Click to expand...

Oh wow! You've started already! :happydance: That's amazing! September 2nd is right around the corner. I hope it all goes well! :) 

Yeah, I just found out my PCT is really stingy with the IVF. They've only funded 4 IVFs in the past 4 years and they only fund one cycle of fresh (not sure about frozen, but I'm not convinced they do). How things can be so different in different places blows my mind. I wonder if I can convince DH to move to another city if we get to the point where we finally qualify for IVF....hmmm.


----------



## LornaMJ

Serenyx - Thats great news, hope it all goes wel and you dont get OHSS, I really believe we should start seeing xmas BFP/bumps on here.

Dovka - So sorry it didnt go to plan for you but really hoping for a BFP for you from IUI.

We have all been through so much on this thread it would be great to start seeing some BFP's on here!!! xx


----------



## Serenyx

DBZ34 said:


> Oh wow! You've started already! :happydance: That's amazing! September 2nd is right around the corner. I hope it all goes well! :)

I can still hardly believe it - I keep wanting to pinch myself. I never expected it to move this quickly after funding was confirmed!



DBZ34 said:


> Yeah, I just found out my PCT is really stingy with the IVF. They've only funded 4 IVFs in the past 4 years and they only fund one cycle of fresh (not sure about frozen, but I'm not convinced they do). How things can be so different in different places blows my mind. I wonder if I can convince DH to move to another city if we get to the point where we finally qualify for IVF....hmmm.

You might want to look into it. We were hoping to move as OH has a new job in a different area, but we wouldn't be eligible for funding if we moved (the new area has different criteria) so we have stayed put. OH is just having to commute to work :blush:


----------



## Serenyx

LornaMJ said:


> Serenyx - Thats great news, hope it all goes wel and you dont get OHSS, I really believe we should start seeing xmas BFP/bumps on here.

I hope so too - all the women on here deserve it so much :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

dovkav - I'm sorry :hug: that sounds really disappointing.


----------



## flou

It looks like there is lots going on at the moment. Good luck to all having treatments, i hope we some bfps soon!

AF arrived for me 3 days late! Anyway its DH birthday tomorrow so going to relax and enjoy it. Is anybody else doing anything over the weekend?


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry flou! And also late, it's just not fair. 
Relaxing over the weekend sounds like my plan too!


----------



## pbl_ge

Flou, I hate it when AF plays games! :grr: Sorry she got you. :hugs: Hope you and DH have a great weekend. 

Pippi, hope yours is also great and AF stays away! :dust: 

Serenyx, you're up next! Good luck to you. When is your first scan? :dust: 

Dovkav, hope you're doing okay. :hugs: Perhaps your IUI will work magic and this will be your month after all! :happydance:

Ella, sorry about the IVF funding. Hope you can get it worked out. :hugs: 

Lorna, one more week! :yipee: I bet you're getting pretty excited!

AFM, nothing to report. :coffee: It's my last weekend before the school year starts :cry:, so I'm just hoping to relax and get organized before Monday. Sigh. 

Hugs and dust to all! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Serenyx

flou said:


> AF arrived for me 3 days late! Anyway its DH birthday tomorrow so going to relax and enjoy it. Is anybody else doing anything over the weekend?

Sorry to hear AF caught you :( 3 days late is just cruel!

We are going to be doing the same as you - having a nice relaxing weekend :)



pbl_ge said:


> Serenyx, you're up next! Good luck to you. When is your first scan? :dust:

I have a scan booked for next Weds :) I guess they will then decide if they need to up the dose, lower the dose or cancel the cycle :shrug:

I started the first of the Cetrotide injections this morning and i'm on my 3rd day of Menopur :) 

Are you on the long protocol then?


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you for kind words. It is only the begining of my journey..I am doing OK, reading a lot..TWW is no fun...I found some info about IVF

Kisspeptin is used in England instead HCG shot, less OHSS. Please read this article.
https://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-06/18/natural-ivf

Avoid sex during IVF treatment!
https://scienceblog.com/community/older/2001/B/200111955.html

Sending :dust: for August!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, WOW! QUADS. :shock: :shock: :shock: :ignore: :ignore: :ignore:

Hope your TWW flies by! :hugs: 

Serenyx, very exciting! Can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm not doing anything at the moment but waiting to begin the long protocol. :coffee: Once the next cycle starts, I'll be doing 3 weeks of down-regging. :coffee: I suspect I have 2+ weeks until the next cycle comes, but it depends on what my lady parts decide to do (anovulatory or very late O? :shrug: )

:hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Oh pbl_ge, I'm sorry, what a annoying situation! I hope you o soon!

Serenyx, all the best for your scan next week!

Dovkav, I hope this is your cycle, I'm really missing some bfps around here. 

Af is due mid next week, I hope she stays away, the supplements dh is taking could show some impact by now.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies would u mind if I joined you? As u can see from my siggie we've been ttc for nearly 2 yrs. We had a mmc last nov and 3 cycles of clomid which didn't work. After a 4 month break we are ntnp this month and have an appt with the fert clinic next wk to discuss poss ivf. After a while mainly in the ttc over 35 boards am making the move to ltttc. Looking forwards ti getting to know u. Hi pebs!x


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome Nessaw, i'm sorry to hear about your misscarriage and your journey so far. This is a nice group of ladies who can relate to what you are going through!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Nessaw! :hi: :winkwink:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome Nessaw!

Sorry about AF flou :hugs:

I think I'm ovulating around now, not sure though... I had a 14mm follicle on Thursday... but I don't know if the miscarriage will stop it from growing properly or not. I can't use an OPK either because I still have residual HCG from the miscarriage so it won't be accurate. Hmmm...


----------



## flou

Hi neesaw!

GL Ella with this cycle!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :flower:

I'm completely bored with my stupid cycle, so I'm hoping some of you have more exciting things going on! :haha: What's up with everyone? Update from the IUI/IVF ladies? 

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry pbl_ge, hoping you dont have to wait much longer.

I'm 15dpo today, and my temps are still high. This is a bit unusual. My lp is between 15 and 16 days, af is due tomorrow, but i'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. The fairly high and consistent temp is not normal for me, usually it gradually drops. 
I will test thursday if af stays away, please keep your fingers crossed for me!

How is everyone else?


----------



## flou

pipilotta said:


> I'm sorry pbl_ge, hoping you dont have to wait much longer.
> 
> I'm 15dpo today, and my temps are still high. This is a bit unusual. My lp is between 15 and 16 days, af is due tomorrow, but i'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. The fairly high and consistent temp is not normal for me, usually it gradually drops.
> I will test thursday if af stays away, please keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> How is everyone else?

That sounds good. Ive got my fxd for you!


----------



## pbl_ge

That's pretty exciting, Pipi! Fingers are def crossed! :dust:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

pipi I'm amazed you have the self-control not to test!

I'm also bored over here. Not sure if I ovulated or not yet... anyway we're meant to be NTNP this month so yeah, I shouldn't be thinking about it ;)


----------



## nessaw

Pipi that looks gd.

thanks for the welcome ladies.

pebs sorry this cycle is a bore. Hope things get moving soon.

ella I am meant to be ntnp thismonth too but know where I am ish. Not entirely how many dpo I am. Max could be 8. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pipilotta

Thanks Ladies, this is definately a good place to be, be it bfn or bfp.
Apart from consistent high temps I don't have any other signs.


----------



## DBZ34

pipi - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, pipi!! I hope your temps stay up and that this is your cycle!! :) 

nessaw- Welcome, nessaw!! :hi: 

Pebble - Sorry you cycle is becoming such a long one. But the next cycle is going to be so much more exciting...well, after the downregging, I suppose. I can't wait to hear about it all. :) And thanks for pointing me in the direction of your questions, they were a big help in kick starting my list. :)


AFM- 7DPO, no symptoms other than gas, being sensitive to smells and a headache that comes and goes. But, these are normal, so I'm not reading anything into them. My blood sugar has been a little funky today, but who knows why that is. :shrug: I'm taking it easy this TWW. No real symptom spotting, no worrying about what my 5DPO temp dip might mean, since it happened the same time last month. I'm just waiting for my next fertility appointment (on Wednesday morning) to see what the next steps might be. I'm really hoping I can beg a round or two of Clomid out of my doc, but I guess we'll see....

But if I can't, I've been looking into fertility acupuncture as another option. They say the rates of success over three months are about the same as Clomid... I wonder if that's actually true. The place closest to me has like 6 beds in a room and you lay there and wait your turn. Is that normal? There's a place a bit further away, which sounds like a better option. It's more expensive, but it might be worth it for the privacy and the personal touch. I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

DBZ - I had acupuncture for 3 months while I was taking clomid. The clomid didn't seem to do much for me, I was ovulating the same as usual. I stopped the acupuncture because I couldn't afford it anymore, and lo and behold the next month I reacted really well to the clomid. I had 3 follicles (that was the month of the bfp that ended in a twin miscarriage). I'm not sure if the acupuncture helped or hindered things, or if it was all just a coincidence.


----------



## pbl_ge

FWIW, the research on acupuncture for fertility is pretty equivocal--it may help, but there are other studies showing it made no difference.

The evidence that it helps during assisted conception is a bit stronger, although a brand new meta-analysis suggested the effects were very small. My doc said he believed acupuncture was effective for increasing IVF success %.

I'm starting acupuncture on Sat to go along with the IVF.


----------



## dovkav123

Hello everyone!

Pipi, fingers crossed for your BFP this month! We need one really bad!!!

pgl, your chart shows that your body may gearing up for a big O! Also you have firtile signs. Waiting game is over! We'll see some good results in a few days.
Happy school year for you!

DBZ, I urge you to test 10DPO or so. You have lots of preg symptoms. 
Last month you maybe had a chemical preg.- light positive test. It is important to record all those important details and tell to your RE.

Ella, Your body is soooo ready to coceive, 14mm follicle. I am happy for you!

Acupuncture does increase chances to conceive during IVF treatment. Lots of studies are done. My RE office has bussiness cards of local therapists.

About me.
I got to know how my body would feel during pregnancy. I have to report some reaction to hormone shots. HCG shot - I got acne on my chin and progesteron- I feel dizzy and I nausea every day. 


My Dh was curious what I was writing in this thread. He was happy to read my posts. What about your DHs?


----------



## DBZ34

Ella_Hopeful said:


> DBZ - I had acupuncture for 3 months while I was taking clomid. The clomid didn't seem to do much for me, I was ovulating the same as usual. I stopped the acupuncture because I couldn't afford it anymore, and lo and behold the next month I reacted really well to the clomid. I had 3 follicles (that was the month of the bfp that ended in a twin miscarriage). I'm not sure if the acupuncture helped or hindered things, or if it was all just a coincidence.

Thanks for the response, Ella! 

I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: But I'm glad to read that your body is getting back on track. 

That's so interesting that you responded better to the Clomid without the acupuncture. Maybe it should be an either or thing. If I can finagle some Clomid, maybe I shouldn't bother with the acupuncture. 



pbl_ge said:


> FWIW, the research on acupuncture for fertility is pretty equivocal--it may help, but there are other studies showing it made no difference.
> 
> The evidence that it helps during assisted conception is a bit stronger, although a brand new meta-analysis suggested the effects were very small. My doc said he believed acupuncture was effective for increasing IVF success %.
> 
> I'm starting acupuncture on Sat to go along with the IVF.

I read that too, that acupuncture is better for IVF and can increase the chances of success. It's interesting to hear that the difference might be minimal... 

There's so much less put there about acupuncture for general fertility, and there isn't much to prove that it's worth it, but a couple of friends who were struggling swear by it. They're pretty persuasive, which is why I started looking into it in the first place. 

I'm not sure where the place I looked into got the stats about it being as effective as Clomid, but then again, I haven't looked into the Clomid success rates either. Yet another thing to do before tomorrow. Though, the rates of success for Clomid in unexplained women aren't high enough for the NHS (NICE) to recommend it as a treatment anymore, so maybe they are comparable. Though I think it's the risk of multiples that really put the NHS off of it. 

Though, I'm not unexplained IF just yet. Tomorrow I'll find out if there's something up or not. Maybe there'll be something to fix to help me get pg. :shrug:




dovkav123 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> DBZ, I urge you to test 10DPO or so. You have lots of preg symptoms.
> Last month you maybe had a chemical preg.- light positive test. It is important to record all those important details and tell to your RE.
> 
> Acupuncture does increase chances to conceive during IVF treatment. Lots of studies are done. My RE office has bussiness cards of local therapists.
> 
> About me.
> I got to know how my body would feel during pregnancy. I have to report some reaction to hormone shots. HCG shot - I got acne on my chin and progesteron- I feel dizzy and I nausea every day.
> 
> 
> My Dh was curious what I was writing in this thread. He was happy to read my posts. What about your DHs?


Thanks for the reminder, I will definitely mention the possible chemical to him tomorrow at my appointment. :) 

I would love to have this be my month. I'm trying not to be too pessimistic about it, but I am keeping everything to myself this month. I'm not getting DH's hopes up if i don't have to. I usually don't test early, but I might if I don't feel AF knocking at my door. ;) 


Those are some nice symptoms you have, too bad they're from the HCG and progesterone. Here's hoping they stay around because you're pg! :) :dust: 

And my DH gets a little bit jealous when I spend too much time on here in the evenings after he gets home from work. I like to tell him different things I hear about on here and then he goes "I think you need a hobby.":haha: But he has admitted to being glad I can dump all my thoughts on TTC here because that saves him from having to listen to me talk about it all the time. :haha: lol. :)


----------



## pbl_ge

DBZ, those really do sound like promising symptoms, so I'm excited for you to :test: :test: :test:! Today's your appt, right? Hope it goes well!

Dovkav, so sorry this cycle has been a disappointment. :hugs: I don't think you're 100% out of the game, but the chances do seem less than if you have done the natural IVF. Are you planning on trying that again if this doesn't work? :hugs: 

Pipi, tomorrow is test day, yes? [-o< Your chart really looks amazing!

I hope this thread is about to have a slew of bfps! :happydance:

What's everyone else up to? :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> Acupuncture does increase chances to conceive during IVF treatment. Lots of studies are done. My RE office has bussiness cards of local therapists.

So does ours - I have left it a bit late for this cycle (it all happened rather rapidly!) but it is certainly something I will consider for future :)


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> What's everyone else up to? :flower:

I have just come off the phone with the nurse and they have given me some slightly better news now :flower:

I went in this morning for my first progress scan and the words out of the scanners mouth as soon as she saw my ovaries were 'oh my gosh they are PCO aren't they' - it didn't exactly fill me with confidence as I knew I had a good chance of over responding to the stimms :(

So I have over responded but my blood work has just come back and my oestradiol levels are ok so we can go ahead with ER (10.2 K). I am concerned about the quality of the eggs since they have all grown incredibly fast but I can't do anything about that now. They have brought my ER forward to this Friday! (initially it was planned for Monday but due to me over responding we need to collect asap).

I have 9 follicles on my left ovary ranging from 8 - 15 and 18 follicles on my right ovary ranging from 10 - 23. 

Even though we are now going ahead with ER (this morning they told me there was a chance we would have to cancel ER) I still might not make it to ET. It all depends on how my body reacts and whether or not I get OHSS. They did warn me that when they get people with over 25 follicles they do sometimes cancel the cycle after ER and freeze any viable embryos to use in a later frozen cycle.

I have to drink 3 litres a day and take some new drugs which have been associated with causing pathological gambling in order to try and prevent OHSS :dohh:


----------



## pbl_ge

Forgot that I wanted to add the link for the meta-analysis on acupuncture: 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23814102

This abstract is very difficult to understand. My read is that they found that the studies with significant effects of acupuncture tended to be smaller, with lower than typical rates of pregnancy in the control group. 

I also found this short note to the editors of Fertility and Sterility, which I appreciated:
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0015028213027490
In case you can't see the text, I'm pasting it here:
_To the Editor:

We read with interest the recent article, Acupuncturehelp, harm, or placebo? by Meldrum et al. (1). We have one observation and one area of concern regarding the authors conclusions. The observation is focused on the dismissal of the efficacy of any impact of acupuncture on pregnancy rates as a placebo effect. First of all, the placebo effect is not to be taken lightly, and in fact may well be responsible for the efficacy of antidepressant medications, which seem to positively impact the psychological well-being of millions of Americans (2). Second, many of the randomized controlled trials on acupuncture do show a statistically significant impact on pregnancy rates. It is quite possible that acupuncture may only be effective with specific patient populations, analogous to assisted hatching (3). Finally, authors may influence the conclusions of any meta-analysis by shifting the criteria to include/exclude certain studies._

[snip, snip]

_We do agree with the authors that the research on acupuncture does not lead to clear recommendations for our patients. However, it is one of the few alternative treatments that does have data to support its efficacy with some patients. In addition, it seems, at least at the current time, according to the research available to us, that we should be far more inclined to recommend acupuncture than a commercial Web site._

That seemed to be the approach my doc was taking. I read the article this is referencing, and one of the things they mention is that acupuncture should probably be relaxing to be effective. I think that's probably right, and some people likely won't think it's relaxing. Perhaps that explains the heterogeneity in findings? :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Serenyx said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone else up to? :flower:
> 
> I have just come off the phone with the nurse and they have given me some slightly better news now :flower:
> 
> I went in this morning for my first progress scan and the words out of the scanners mouth as soon as she saw my ovaries were 'oh my gosh they are PCO aren't they' - it didn't exactly fill me with confidence as I knew I had a good chance of over responding to the stimms :(
> 
> So I have over responded but my blood work has just come back and my oestradiol levels are ok so we can go ahead with ER (10.2 K). I am concerned about the quality of the eggs since they have all grown incredibly fast but I can't do anything about that now. They have brought my ER forward to this Friday! (initially it was planned for Monday but due to me over responding we need to collect asap).
> 
> I have 9 follicles on my left ovary ranging from 8 - 15 and 18 follicles on my right ovary ranging from 10 - 23.
> 
> Even though we are now going ahead with ER (this morning they told me there was a chance we would have to cancel ER) I still might not make it to ET. It all depends on how my body reacts and whether or not I get OHSS. They did warn me that when they get people with over 25 follicles they do sometimes cancel the cycle after ER and freeze any viable embryos to use in a later frozen cycle.
> 
> I have to drink 3 litres a day and take some new drugs which have been associated with causing pathological gambling in order to try and prevent OHSS :dohh:Click to expand...

:hugs: That sounds very stressful! I hope that things calm down for your next step. It's good to know that freezing is a possibility. Some women even choose that, as they think their bodies will be more relaxed after a rest following stims. So it sounds like you're going to gets lots of good eggs, which is wonderful! Just rest, drink your fluids, and think lots of positive thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi ladies :hi:

Can I join? New to this group but not BNB and certainly not LTTC. :nope:


As my siggy says my DH and I have been trying for over 3yrs now with no success...at-all!

For the extended version of my story click my journal link in my siggy.

The short version:

DH is 42 y/o no children. I am 33 y/o no children

In 2010 I had a myomectomy to remove a fibroid from my uterus.
In 2012 dh was diagnosed with abnormal sperm/low count.
A few weeks ago he was also diagnosed w/ high hormone levels and varicocele.
I am also overweight. Technically he is too.:blush:

We have been recommended to IUI and expected to start sometime in the fall.

I am trying to get my BMI down into treatment range 

AND 

DH has be prescribed meds to lower his hormones which he has not taken :growlmad: and fert vits which he FINALLY has started.:thumbup:

It's been a long journey but finally some answers. Now to the positive pregnancy test PLEASE! :)

Wishing the best for each and everyone of us! :hugs:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Serenyx said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone else up to? :flower:
> 
> I have just come off the phone with the nurse and they have given me some slightly better news now :flower:
> 
> I went in this morning for my first progress scan and the words out of the scanners mouth as soon as she saw my ovaries were 'oh my gosh they are PCO aren't they' - it didn't exactly fill me with confidence as I knew I had a good chance of over responding to the stimms :(
> 
> So I have over responded but my blood work has just come back and my oestradiol levels are ok so we can go ahead with ER (10.2 K). I am concerned about the quality of the eggs since they have all grown incredibly fast but I can't do anything about that now. They have brought my ER forward to this Friday! (initially it was planned for Monday but due to me over responding we need to collect asap).
> 
> I have 9 follicles on my left ovary ranging from 8 - 15 and 18 follicles on my right ovary ranging from 10 - 23.
> 
> Even though we are now going ahead with ER (this morning they told me there was a chance we would have to cancel ER) I still might not make it to ET. It all depends on how my body reacts and whether or not I get OHSS. They did warn me that when they get people with over 25 follicles they do sometimes cancel the cycle after ER and freeze any viable embryos to use in a later frozen cycle.
> 
> I have to drink 3 litres a day and take some new drugs which have been associated with causing pathological gambling in order to try and prevent OHSS :dohh:Click to expand...

I heard drinking gatorade or similar also helps with OHSS... as well as resting! Hope it goes okay :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome regalpeas!

I tested this morning, bfn unfortunately. Feels like af is on her way. What a shame, I really had some hope this time.


----------



## pbl_ge

Pipi, so sorry. :hugs: Your long LP really messes with my brain, so I imagine it's even harder for you. There's still time before your IVF, so don't give up! :hugs: 

Welcome, Regalpeas! :hi: Sorry you find yourself here. It's good that you have a plan of action--hope that you can get your BMI down so you can get your long-awaited bfp! :hugs:


----------



## Regalpeas

Thanks for the warm welcome Ladies!

Sorry Pipi . Bfns really suck. Hang in there.


----------



## flou

Pipi sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Hi regal, i hope you get a bfp soon. GL with the iui.

Serenyx GL with the ER. Hope you get some good ones!

Im cd7 today and am ready to get on with this cycle. Ive got about 10 days until O.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all.

pipi sorry about the bfn.

hi regal. I just found out I need to Lose 5 kg to get ivf referral. Am popping into ur journal for diet tips!

the fert cons also said oh has low count and morphology but we knew that ans can try and improve with lifestyle changes. Also being referred for hsg whilst waiting.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Welcome regalpeas!

Sorry about the bfn pipi :(

AFM - I got another blood test and ultrasound done today. (3 weeks after miscarriage) - HCG is down to 6, and progesterone has gone up to 7, so I've ovulated with HCG in my system... weird! (Progesterone is a bit low but I'm happy that my body is working as well as it is considering everything)


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> :hugs: That sounds very stressful! I hope that things calm down for your next step. It's good to know that freezing is a possibility. Some women even choose that, as they think their bodies will be more relaxed after a rest following stims. So it sounds like you're going to gets lots of good eggs, which is wonderful! Just rest, drink your fluids, and think lots of positive thoughts. :hugs:

It was rather stressful :dohh:

I triggered last night so now we just have to wait for tomorrow :) DH's work are being awkward about him being off (Friday was probably the worst day for it as they have a big event on but there is nothing we can do about it!).


----------



## Regalpeas

@Flou thanks!. Here's some dust for this cycle! 
:dust:

@Nessaw Thanks and you can do it! Dh is trting lifestle changes too. Trying to.get him off sugar and high carbs. Hoping you lose quickly for IVF. Have you done IUI first or straight to ivf?

@Ella so sorry for your losses. Hoping you heal well and soon. Love that you are a fighter who does nit give up. Thanks for the welcome.

@Seren praying everything goes well!


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks :)

Well we had EC this morning. Out of 27 follies, only 12 were mature and of those 12 only 9 contained eggs. They have decided to go with normal IVF not ICSI as DH's sperm showed a remarkable improvement (so much so that I now have a niggling concern they have mixed his up with someone else :dohh: ).

So it's a waiting game until tomorrow now whilst we wait for the call to tell us how many have fertilised. Slightly concerned that we may not get as many fertilise with normal IVF but I have to trust they know what they are doing :)

Feeling a bit groggy at the moment and a bit sore, but nothing too bad.

Hope everyone else is ok :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hello ladies. :flower:

Ummmmm, Pipi, can't help but notice there's still no AF. :shrug: Have you thought about testing again? There are a lot of false negatives in this world! Still hoping for you. :hugs: 

Ella, yay for O and finally moving on! :yipee: I def think the body will O will a tiny bit of HCG in the bloodstream. I'm pretty sure I wasn't at absolute zero for my first O post m/c either. I mean, HCG is also a trigger for ovulation, which I don't at all understand, but it's clearly not totally inhibitory. :shrug: I hope you're one of those people with super-quick post-mc sticky bfps! :dust: 

Serenyx, that sounds like a good number! I asked my docs about their ideal, and he told me that recent studies have actually suggested that fewer eggs is better. He said one study found that the ideal number is 8, which he said sounded a bit low to be ideal, but clearly wasn't a bad number. I don't know that much about ICSI, but there was one woman on here (bunyhuny?) who got 0% fertilization with ICSI and quite good % without it. So you just never know. :shrug: But you're through the worst past now! Just rest and think peaceful thoughts for your transfer. Do you know yet if you'll do 3 or 5 day transfer? :hugs: 

Ness, we talked elsewhere. :winkwink: Yay for your plan! Are you going to schedule the HSG soon or in a few weeks? 

Flou, waiting to O is so much more boring that the TWW. :coffee: Hope yours comes soon. :hugs: 

Regal, I've seen a lot of women here have trouble getting their OHs to take pills. Two tips from them, in case they're not on your radar already: day-of-the-week pill boxes to help keep track, and an incentive program that you two decide together. Perhaps you'll make him his favorite meal for each week he takes all the pills on time? There are, of course, few stronger incentives for men than the old-fashioned BJ. :haha: I'm sure you two can come up with something. :winkwink: I hope your sticky bfp is coming soon! :hugs: 

Nothing to report for me. This is going to be a very boring five-ish weeks. :coffee: Hope everyone I missed is doing well. :friends:


----------



## flou

Serenyx said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> Well we had EC this morning. Out of 27 follies, only 12 were mature and of those 12 only 9 contained eggs. They have decided to go with normal IVF not ICSI as DH's sperm showed a remarkable improvement (so much so that I now have a niggling concern they have mixed his up with someone else :dohh: ).
> 
> So it's a waiting game until tomorrow now whilst we wait for the call to tell us how many have fertilised. Slightly concerned that we may not get as many fertilise with normal IVF but I have to trust they know what they are doing :)
> 
> Feeling a bit groggy at the moment and a bit sore, but nothing too bad.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok :flower:

That sounds good. Fxd the eggs become fertilised and at least one of those become your little one. Good luck!


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> Serenyx, that sounds like a good number! I asked my docs about their ideal, and he told me that recent studies have actually suggested that fewer eggs is better. He said one study found that the ideal number is 8, which he said sounded a bit low to be ideal, but clearly wasn't a bad number. I don't know that much about ICSI, but there was one woman on here (bunyhuny?) who got 0% fertilization with ICSI and quite good % without it. So you just never know. :shrug: But you're through the worst past now! Just rest and think peaceful thoughts for your transfer. Do you know yet if you'll do 3 or 5 day transfer? :hugs:

Oh that is interesting :) Originally I would have preferred normal IVF but after reading how one poor lady on here had none fertilise with all normal IVF I got a bit worried :dohh: I had also prepared myself for the fact we would most likely need to do ICSI. However DH's count went from 29 mil to 102 mil and his motility and morphology had both improved :shrug: (see why I am worried they have him mixed up - over 3x increase in the count seems an awful lot!)

We won't find out until Monday if we are going for a day 3 or a day 5 transfer. I did ask the nurse about this as I thought day 5 blast transfers had a higher success rate but she said this wasn't necessarily true. At our clinic if there is a clear front runner at day 3 then they will go ahead and put that one back on day 3. If they have a few that are of similar quality then they prefer to keep them on until day 5 so that they can select the best one. She said that your body is the best incubator and that if they are confident on day 3 they go for that one but also sometimes if they don't think the eggs will make it to day 5 some clinics put them back at day 3 and hope for the best which is maybe why day 3 transfers don't have quite the same success rate as a day 5 blast :shrug:



flou said:


> That sounds good. Fxd the eggs become fertilised and at least one of those become your little one. Good luck!

Thank you :flower: We have done all we can now, we just have to wait and see (and hope!).


----------



## pipilotta

Serenyx, what an exciting time, I hope you get lots of eggs fertilized! 

Dovkav, how are you?

Pbl_ge, I hope your cycle finishes soon. It seems cruel to have to wait so long.

I know, my cycle is really weird now.No af, but temps going down slowly, so I think I probably get her today. But I'm starting to hope about false negative too, I will test again tomorrow morning if she doesn't show. I started to feel slight nausia in the morning, but possible thats pms. But my 2ww nearly is at the 3 week marker, and i'm wondering whats going on.
Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## pipilotta

Af arrived this afternoon. Off to the next cycle. I'm a bit sad, because it looked quite good.

On the other hand we got a letter with dh scsa results, which only showed damage in a normal range, yay! So we only have to tackle low sperm count and low motility, and the doc said things are looking good for ivf!


----------



## Serenyx

Sorry to hear AF got you Pipi :( Is your DH on any supplements? My DH had a poor SA last time (low count, poor motility, poor morphology) so they thought we would have to do ICSI but we put him on supplements, severely reduced his caffeine intake and cut out all alcohol (not that he drank much anyway) and he has shown a remarkable improvement, so much so that they went for normal IVF instead of ICSI.



pipilotta said:


> Serenyx, what an exciting time, I hope you get lots of eggs fertilized!

Well the nurse called this morning to tell us that 7 of the eggs fertilised :happydance: (the two that didn't weren't mature eggs).

They will call again on Monday to give us another update :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

Hi Ladies,

pipi, sorry for AF. You had such a huge hope! 
Good news about your DH's sperm.
IVF will end this waiting for BFP game.

pgl, beautiful chart! 5 dpo! Now you can chill out! Finally you know what's going on with this cycle and what to expect and when! Good luck to you. This coulb be the one!

serenyx, your IVF is progressing smoothly. I can't wait for ET and your 2ww! It is such an excited and imptortant time of your life. 
You're so funny about your DH'sperm. It is his sample! It improved! Beleave it or not! Body is amazing! It Heals on his own terms and paste.

Ella, baby dust to you! You must be in 2ww!

About me,
My HCG(250microgram) trigger shot is gone and my preggo symptoms are gone too. It stayed 8 days in my system. If this cycle won't work at least I got to taste what it feels beeing preggo with nausea and dizziness...Staying postivive! Trying to find light in the darkness!
I am lucky that progesteron doesn't give me any side effects. I take it orally 200mg a day.
My blood preg test is on Sept4th. I am 10dpo, I can test, but avoiding, I have no urge to do it. I really want to know 100% about BFP with a blood test, because then I have to quit my progesteron.

Fall is almost here, and cloudy days are not my favourite.


----------



## pipilotta

Serenyx, yay for the 7 eggs, I so hope this is your month and the Et goes smooth!

Dovkav, I keep my fingers crossed for you, not everyone gets symptons early on. 

Dh has been taking supplements for nearly 3 months now, so they might have some impact by now. We live healthy and he hardly drinks, so all good from that side of things.
Our Doctor also recommended icsi, so maybe we get lucky like you and can avoid it.


----------



## Serenyx

dovkav123 said:


> serenyx, your IVF is progressing smoothly. I can't wait for ET and your 2ww! It is such an excited and imptortant time of your life.
> You're so funny about your DH'sperm. It is his sample! It improved! Beleave it or not! Body is amazing! It Heals on his own terms and paste.

Lol! I must admit this has always been one of my concerns about doing IVF - I even asked the nurses how they ensure there are no mix-ups :blush:



> I am lucky that progesteron doesn't give me any side effects. I take it orally 200mg a day.

Lucky you being able to take it orally! I would prefer that to the pessaries!



pipilotta said:


> Serenyx, yay for the 7 eggs, I so hope this is your month and the Et goes smooth!

I hope so :flower: We should get a day 3 report tomorrow - i'm getting a bit nervous now. I'm also due back to work tomorrow so we'll see how that goes - I am still in a bit of pain from EC.



> Dh has been taking supplements for nearly 3 months now, so they might have some impact by now. We live healthy and he hardly drinks, so all good from that side of things.
> Our Doctor also recommended icsi, so maybe we get lucky like you and can avoid it.

Yes supplements take a minimum of 3 months to work so hopefully you will see an improvement when he has another SA :flower:


----------



## dovkav123

BFN this morning 12dpo.
My temps are down too. I am taking progesterone. I beleave they should stay high with this hormone. I never had any side effects, maybe I am not responding well to it?
I want to quit it and wait for my period. I hope we are staying couple more months in Germany. I would do 2 more natural cycle IVF and then I'll convince my Dh for a standart one.
My blood test is due on Wednesday. I don't think I should do it. No egg, no embryo...This cycle is hopless.
I'll test again till then.


----------



## Serenyx

Sorry to hear that Dovkav :( I hope you do manage to stay in Germany so you can have another try. At least you know what to expect now and how your body will react :hugs:

It's been a real rollercoaster of a day here! The embryologist phoned this morning with our day 3 update. 4 of the embryos are doing what they should be doing and are at the stage they should be on day 3. Of the remaining 3, 1 is progressing too fast but looks ok , the second is progressing too fast and is fragmented and the last seems to have stopped dividing. They have decided to take them on to day 5.

However I went back this afternoon for a scan and they have diagnosed moderate OHSS :( They have told me to take the rest of the week off work and rest. I have another scan on Wednesday and if it hasn't improved then we can't go ahead with the transfer this cycle :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Pipi, I'm so sorry AF got you in the end. :hugs: I've never seen such a long LP as yours. Have you ever mentioned it to your doc? I can't imagine that it's a problem, but it does seem very unusual. Hope AF hasn't been too bad this month. 

Dovkav, so sorry for the BFN. It's still early, so you're still in the game. If it doesn't work, are you planning on starting right away with another natural IVF next cycle? :hugs: Btw, for cloudy & rainy days have you ever tried one of the full spectrum lights? I lived in Seattle for five years, and it's the only thing that kept me sane. I don't really have depression, seasonal or otherwise, but I found I would have waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more energy if I sat near that light. Now it lives in my office and it makes a huge difference!

Serenyx, OHSS!? EEEEEK! Take very good care of yourself! It seems really common with IVF. :shrug: Fluids, rest, and comedies. And it won't be the worst thing if you have to wait for ET; some women choose to do that anyway, as your body is pretty wacked-out after the stims and EC. The update on the embryos sounds good, yes? :thumbup: ! Keep us posted! 

Hope everyone else on this thread is doing well. :flower:

FF and I do not agree about my O date. I'm 90% certain it's the day of my 2nd + OPK, but it puts it 2 days earlier. Stupid FF. I'm not really optimistic about this cycle, and I've been doing way more manual labor (home improvement projects) than is sensible in the TWW. Ah well. Just got to get through it so I can move on!

Serenyx,


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Have been away so just catching up.

serenyx-rest up. Hope r get to do ur transfer. Good luck.

dovkav-sorry about the bfn. Hope its too early?

regal-we haven't done iui. Cons didn't mention just straight to icsi or ivf. 

Hi pebs. Would be fab if this cycle was the one! Fingers crossed. I have to ring up and book hsg when af shows next.

afm cd26/7. Not sure how many dpo-13ish maybe. Waiting it out-not particularly hopeful.

hi to all.x


----------



## nessaw

Pebs-I've been the same this month with diy-kitchen floor and digging the garden up. Maybe it'll do the trick!


----------



## pbl_ge

nessaw said:


> Pebs-I've been the same this month with diy-kitchen floor and digging the garden up. Maybe it'll do the trick!

Let's hope! :thumbup: If not, then meh. At least the house looks fab! :haha:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm so sorry Dovkav, this must be so disappointing. I hope you can stay in Germany for a natural ivf cycle. I can't give advice on meds, but I will send you some hugs. Hang in there.

Serenyx, make sure you rest, ohss sure can be serious. Good news about your eggs!

Pbl_ge, I'm not sure about your chart, maybe a few more days and you get a clear picture. But the main thing is you od and might get lucky this cycle. If not you are able to start ivf next cycle.

I keep my fingers crossed for you nessaw! It's hard to stay hopeful after such a long time trying like all of us.

I'm trying to find out about long lutheal phases, but there is not much info out there, I will discuss this with my doc at my next appointment.
My dh supplements could have an effect by now, unfortunatly he has to travel out of town most of the time during the fertile phase this month.


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> Serenyx, OHSS!? EEEEEK! Take very good care of yourself! It seems really common with IVF. :shrug: Fluids, rest, and comedies. And it won't be the worst thing if you have to wait for ET; some women choose to do that anyway, as your body is pretty wacked-out after the stims and EC. The update on the embryos sounds good, yes? :thumbup:

Yes it is fairly common :) Approx 1/3 of women get mild OHSS following treatment, typically I am in the 5% who get moderate or severe :dohh:

We always knew I was at risk of developing it so I guess it shouldn't come as a surprise :(

I think the embryos are doing ok. I don't know much about it but 4 or 5 sound like they are doing fine.



> FF and I do not agree about my O date. I'm 90% certain it's the day of my 2nd + OPK, but it puts it 2 days earlier. Stupid FF. I'm not really optimistic about this cycle, and I've been doing way more manual labor (home improvement projects) than is sensible in the TWW. Ah well. Just got to get through it so I can move on!

FF and I don't always agree on ov dates either :p I had all the signs pointing to ov on on particular day (CBFM, ewcm, temps etc) and it still decided it was two days earlier :shrug:



nessaw said:


> serenyx-rest up. Hope r get to do ur transfer. Good luck

Thanks - they have told me to take the rest of the week off work and rest up so that is what I will do :)



pipilotta said:


> Serenyx, make sure you rest, ohss sure can be serious. Good news about your eggs!

My DH is a little bit worried, he has been reading all the information they handed me and promptly went out and bought me the food/drink they suggested I have :flower:

That's a pain your DH having to travel out of town during your next fertile period!!


----------



## nessaw

Af showed this afternoon so I called the no the fert cons gave me for the hsg and everything he told me was wrong so I might not get it this cycle. Am v cross. Would be indulging in choc if it wasn't for the diet!


----------



## Serenyx

Our cycle has been cancelled :( ET was scheduled for today but due to me developing OHSS I had to have a scan first. My OHSS had got worse (my ovaries are larger than they were on Monday and I have more free fluid) so they decided to cancel the cycle :(

I'm upset about this as you can imagine. We have 2 embryos which have reached the extended blastocyst stage which they will freeze and another 2 they will check again tonight to see if they can be frozen (normal blasts not extended so may not be suitable for freezing). The other 3 didn't make it to blast stage.

I'm not hopeful for a frozen cycle though as the results at the clinic I am using are a lot lower than fresh (47% success rate for fresh and only 18% success rate for frozen :( ).


----------



## pbl_ge

Serenyx, I'm so sorry. :hugs: That must be so disappointing. I can see why you would feel less optimistic given your clinic's differential rates. I hope you're one of the lucky ones. 

Ness, sorry the witch got you. :hugs: I think wine is a low-calorie food. :haha: :wine: good for you for staying true to the diet during hard times! 

Pipi, how frustrating about your OH's travel! Hopefully it will still work out. 

Dovkav, I see you reading. :hugs: What's your status?

Hope one and all are doing well. :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

Serenyx,
you must be heartbroken, sweety.
I always see the light in the darkness. I think your body will heal, recover fast and your uterine lining will be even better and thicker for implantation next month. 
Unfortunatlly,FE rate is lower, would you consider implanting two embryos?

nessaw,
Sorry AF came. How dissapointing you must feel. Don't let your emotions ruin your diet. I agree with pbl, during my AF I allow myself to enjoy red wine.

pipi, I am sorry for your DH traveling time. I hope something will change and you'll get to BD on time!

myshel,
How are you doing? WE miss you!

pbl,
Any symptoms? How is your TWW? when are you testing?

I tested BFN and expecting AF in 3 days. I quit progesterone yesterday. I am not upset, my DH had lots of hope like always, but I didn't. No egg, no embryo it is a freaking nasty cycle.
Next cycle we'll try again natural IVF. I know we'll succeed if not this, but another cycle.
We have a really good compromise in our marriage! We both get what we really want and in what we really beleave in. I get my IVF and my dh gets IUI!!!! I hope next cycle we'll catch the egg but if we don't, we'll do IUI again. I need to continue my castor oil packs an fertility massages that helps to soften my pelvic scar tissue.


----------



## flou

Serenyx said:


> Our cycle has been cancelled :( ET was scheduled for today but due to me developing OHSS I had to have a scan first. My OHSS had got worse (my ovaries are larger than they were on Monday and I have more free fluid) so they decided to cancel the cycle :(
> 
> I'm upset about this as you can imagine. We have 2 embryos which have reached the extended blastocyst stage which they will freeze and another 2 they will check again tonight to see if they can be frozen (normal blasts not extended so may not be suitable for freezing). The other 3 didn't make it to blast stage.
> 
> I'm not hopeful for a frozen cycle though as the results at the clinic I am using are a lot lower than fresh (47% success rate for fresh and only 18% success rate for frozen :( ).

I have my fxd for you. I hope you are one of the lucky ones!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, sorry you this is a bust, but your attitude about the future is great! :thumbup: I hope the next cycle does the trick. 

I will probably test at some point, mainly because I see no reason to deny myself the gut-kick of a stark white bfn. :haha: No symptoms--I feel as I ever do during the TWW. Mostly just excited to move on!

Flou, what's new with you? :flower:


----------



## Serenyx

Thanks guys :flower: Still very upset about it but there is nothing I can do.



dovkav123 said:


> Serenyx,
> you must be heartbroken, sweety.
> I always see the light in the darkness. I think your body will heal, recover fast and your uterine lining will be even better and thicker for implantation next month.
> Unfortunatlly,FE rate is lower, would you consider implanting two embryos?

I need to talk to our consultant but I don't think 2 would ever be an option for me. I would already be considered high risk and if by some miracle both took then they consultant would most likely suggest selective reduction and I couldn't do that. Personally I would be more than happy with twins but my body will not be able to cope.

The only time I would consider it was if they froze two together and both had to be thawed at the same time, but like I said, I don't think 2 is an option for me.


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry serenyx! I heard FET cycles can be good in some cases because they are not as stressful on the body as going through with a normal cycle. And stress seems to be a big problem with ivf in general.

Sorry dovkav, I hoped we were getting some good news from you. I agree with Pbl_ge, your positivity, strength and forward looking mind is wonderful. I admire you. I hope you get your turn next cycle with a natural ivf.

Sorry af got you nessaw. Did you get some more info from your doc?

Pbl_ge, I keep my finger crossed for a bfp, it is still early for symptoms. And if not, than you have a new exciting way starting next cycle.

Flou, where are you at?

I'm reading a book from a woman who went through several attemps of unsuccessful cycles of ivf. Usually i'm not to keen on books like that, but my husband heard an interview on the radio and it sounded interesting. It is good to be able to read what I can expect, and it made me feel a little less scared. But it is also honest and doesn't hide the ugly parts. I definately found some answers in there, and I'm glad she is sharing her hard journey with her readers.
I'm waiting for my fertile phase, looks like we only get one day before dh travels.


----------



## pbl_ge

pipilotta said:


> I'm reading a book from a woman who went through several attemps of unsuccessful cycles of ivf. Usually i'm not to keen on books like that, but my husband heard an interview on the radio and it sounded interesting. It is good to be able to read what I can expect, and it made me feel a little less scared. But it is also honest and doesn't hide the ugly parts. I definately found some answers in there, and I'm glad she is sharing her hard journey with her readers.
> I'm waiting for my fertile phase, looks like we only get one day before dh travels.

Pipi, what is the book? Sounds interesting. :flower:


----------



## pipilotta

Misconception by jay jay feeney. 
For someone like me starting the ivf journey it's good to have read it, I had some idea, but didn't know a lot of other things. It is medically not a complex book, but rather a story from a real couple going through this journey. I got it for my e reader, and it was quite a bit cheaper than the hardcover.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies in on cd14 today and my body is gearing up to O, probably in the next two days. We are bding every other day but as a teacher ive just returned to work for the start of term and im shattered! I have to jump DH as soon as i get home!

Pbl i hope you get a bfp. It definitely sounds positive. Good luck with testing!


----------



## Serenyx

pipilotta said:


> I'm sorry serenyx! I heard FET cycles can be good in some cases because they are not as stressful on the body as going through with a normal cycle. And stress seems to be a big problem with ivf in general.

Thanks :flower: I have an appt with our consultant in a couple of weeks to discuss where we go from here. At the moment I have stopped all progesterone etc and have gone on buserelin until AF decides to show.



pipilotta said:


> Misconception by jay jay feeney.
> For someone like me starting the ivf journey it's good to have read it, I had some idea, but didn't know a lot of other things. It is medically not a complex book, but rather a story from a real couple going through this journey. I got it for my e reader, and it was quite a bit cheaper than the hardcover.

Ah thanks, I might give it a read :)



flou said:


> Hi ladies in on cd14 today and my body is gearing up to O, probably in the next two days. We are bding every other day but as a teacher ive just returned to work for the start of term and im shattered! I have to jump DH as soon as i get home!

Good luck!

How is everyone else doing? :)


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

AF arrived today! Going to call the clinic tomorrow and ask if I can do a clomid cycle this month...


----------



## pipilotta

Sorry AF showed Ella, have you talked to your doctor about the clomid?

Lots to do at work, it will be a full on 4 weeks, and dh is out of town now. I hope I either ovulate early or late. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks pipi! Actually they won't let me take clomid this month.. they want me to wait another month!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies, Well I am back and feeling better.

We have both decided we are still going to not "plan" this month at all. Going to relax and work on health and weight this month as well. Hubby is getting eye surgery this month and we both think it will be way to much stress. 

This month went really well with the parents. I feel so much more relaxed than I have in a long long time and even though I am starting AF at this very minute, I am not even upset about it. Weird that that is even possible to not feel like crying when AF gets here!!!

Sorry to hear about everyones ups and downs. Ladies I am inspired by your positivity everyday. It is so hard to continuously see on the bright side, I am glad we can all support eachother in this journey.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Myshel! :hi: Great to hear from you, especially since it sounds like you're doing so well. :hugs: Hope the relaxed approach works for you, and if not, at least it will be a nice break.

Ella, giving your body a month to recuperate seems like a good idea. I assume you'll still try a la natural? :winkwink: Hope you're doing okay. :hugs:

Pipi, hope the timing works out for you! 

Serenyx, all better now? :hugs: Hope you're okay.

Flou, hope you caught the egg! 

How's everyone else? :flower:

AFM, I'm waiting on AF, who should arrive tomorrow. I've had some really terrible days of hopelessness recently, in part because I've been in a whirlwind of pregnancy announcements. Third in a week came yesterday. I also read up on IVF stats for my age group and realized that cumulative success is only about 50%. It's been a rough few days. :cry: But the good news is that I'll be starting the IVF protocol by the end of the week. :thumbup: 

Trying to stay hopeful ladies. You know what it's like! :hugs:


----------



## flou

Sorry AF showed Ella.

Myshel welcome back!

Pbl sorry about all the pg announcements. It can definitely be tough when everyone around you is getting pg and your struggling. Good luck with IVF. Hopefully it will be your time soon!

Im 4 dpo today. Trying to relax through the tww. Its so difficult though!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My neighbor across the hall from me had a baby today, and my brother in law's baby is due any day now, so things are getting very baby related around here as well!!! Oh, and one my good friends looks about 5 months pg but hasn't told me yet - I guess she's trying to be sensitive...

I'm very happy for my neighbor because although she now has 4 kids, she did have fertility struggles for a quite a few years before her first was born. It's great to see she hasn't had problems with the others - there's hope for us all!


----------



## pbl_ge

Ella, that's a lot of babies! :nope: Sorry you're surrounded by all that. :hugs:

Flou, hope this is your last TWW!

AF came for me today, so the IVF process is starting! Not much will happen for the next three weeks. :coffee:


----------



## pipilotta

Wow, Pbl_ge, you have started ivf, how exciting!


----------



## pbl_ge

pipilotta said:


> Wow, Pbl_ge, you have started ivf, how exciting!

It's a little hard to get excited about taking BCP, but at least it's starting! :thumbup: I just keep telling myself "one in three...one in three...one in three..."


----------



## dovkav123

when I hear that baby's are born everywhere but in not my home, I am upset. However; all these news motivates me to go forward with assisted conception and don't ever give up and quit on it... WE all doing everything in our powers and dr. powers to reach this goal and yes, we'll be mommies if not this cycle, than another one. 
I'll not be like my sister,she quit her firtility treatments and she never had children.

pipi, I hope your O will delay this month and your DH will be back home:sex:

flou,
finger crossed for you this cycle!
pg_l,
don't be discouraged with a low IVF success. All those studies may not be accurate. So many variables,,, On the other hand, to conceive naturally you have 0%.
myshelsong, 
I am soooo glad you are happier and feeling better!

Hello to all I missed.

I am going for ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow and egg retrieval probably will be next week. I am taking maca root powder 1-2 gr a day, I have horrible headache.


----------



## Myshelsong

One in Three is great, much better than no chance at all my friend.

Dovkav I totally understand, It pains me when I see babies all over the place and I just cant have my own. I am trying not to let it get me down but how can it not?

Good luck on your egg retreival!!!


----------



## pipilotta

Pbl_ge, I guess it does not feel exciting if you are taking Bcp, but every day you are getting closer to egg collection, fertilising, transfer and I think with one in three you have a good chance of it being successful. Dovkav is right, your chances are shooting right up at the moment.

Myshel, welcome back from me too. 

Dovkav, I hope you have a nice egg growing and they are able to get it this time.
Hope the headache goes away soon.


----------



## dovkav123

Update from a visit to RE
We found beautiful round follicle 18mm on my left side(last month was on the right). :happydance:
I wish O'ed on right side one again. If there is any damage done to the ovary during a procedure at least I have one healthy, left one. I am happy anyways:thumbup:

Blood tests were great. My LH hasn't spyked yet. :happydance:
HCG trigger shot on Saturday 11pm:happydance:
Egg retrieval on Monday at 10am.:happydance:

I realy feel this time we'll be lucky and an egg will be matured and ready to aspirate.

Also on the same chair my RE did a pap smear(cervical cancer screening). It was the most gentle one in the whole world!

I hope you're all enjoying a wonderful and warm weekend!

I called the pharmacy and order meds today, I want to avoid the stress we had last month.
I hope you're all enjoying a wonderful and warm weekend!
:flower:


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, that's wonderful. Everything is planned for, so you can relax. I cross all my fingers for you, I so want to see a bfp in our group again.

It looks like I'm lucky and will o late this cycle, so we might still have a chance. But lots of stress and long hours at work, I hope that this doesn't affect my chances. I try to be positive though, listen to good music while at work. I will go for a long walk at the sea today, the bright spring sun is out, and it looks like a cold but wonderful clear day.

Wishing everyone a great weekend.


----------



## Senny

Hi all, Im finally here. My husband and I have been "not been careful" for 4 years now and NOTHING. We havent tried EVERY SINGLE month religiously due to thinngs like getting married, vacations etc. But the longer it goes on the more AF starts to upset me and today it KILLED ME.
I think I hit some kind of emotional wall today. 
We have both been checked out and I have a minor defect with my lining but nothing major. Tried 3 rounds of Progesterone and now planning on moving to Clomid.
I am also making acupuncture appointments .

I have finally started telling people who Im close to whats going on. That for 4 years ALMOST every month Ive been disappointed.
Its such a mind game, thats the part I hate.
I build up all this hope each month and then get crushed with hopelessness.
The only time I feel relief from my obsessive brain is the weeks I KNOW Im not ovulating.
People say, "dont think about it" or "stop trying, thats when you get pregnant"
HOW THE HELL CAN I NOT THINK ABOUT IT 
I know they are trying to help but sometimes I just need someone else to say 
"IT SUCKS" I just need someone who understand that this roller coaster is hard and disappointing and thats it!
I have faith that it will happen for us but thats not the point, its just so upsetting EVERY month and I cant turn my brain off.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## flou

Hi Senny im sorry that you find yourself here. I think we can all identify with the disappointment month after month :hugs:

Good luck with catching the egg pipi!

Good luck dovkav, hopefully this will be your bfp!

Im 8dpo and not many symptoms just the usual ones sore bbs and cm.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## StorkStalker

Hi everyone...

I am returning to bnb after about 2 years where I couldn´t even come here anymore.. The pain was so much I became numb... I so wish none of us would have to be in a LTTTC situation.. 

My story short, is, got married at 25 and waited TC, which now I wish I didn´t but who´d knew... Then we began TTC and nothing happened, I began to worry at 6 mths.. I went to my obgyn at 11 mths TTC and he found a fibrome, but then I got a BFP that same month, unfortunately I mc at 7 wks... Then nothing, for 4 yrs, unexplained infertility, other than the fibrome.. Finally a RE decided to take the fibrome out last year.. Then I got a BFP last April but unfortunately it was an ectopic pg and had a left tube removal in an emergency surgery due to rupture... We began this month with our first IVF attempt and today I discovered I am in risk of OHSS so probably will have to cancel.. It is been so hard!! I can not bear another baby, one of my friends has had 4 babies (single pregnancies) since we first began TTC...

Anyway I know I do not need to explain the feeling of this road given to us.. I just wanted to share my story and know yours.. Hopefully we will all graduate from this LTTTC soon.. For me right now if this IVF is cancelled I think I will stop TTC altogether I am through and done for now.. But I always say that and then I´m back... Also I´m 33.. DH is 40. 

Hugs to all..


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

My BIL and SIL just had a baby boy. I feel like such a jealous cow... I'm not even a drop happy for them, just crying my eyes out here... it's my DH's identical twin brother... and the baby is a boy... so it might look exactly like my DH... I'm scared to see pictures, it's just reminding me of what I haven't got... :(

I feel so bad for not being happy for them... I mean, I feel jealous that everything went so smoothly. She got preg. after only a few months TTC, no morning sickness, tiny neat baby bump, was totally happy and had an uneventful pregnancy, she even managed to keep going to fitness classes when she was in her 9th month! Then she gives birth on her due date, in a record breaking only a few hours of labor, even though it's her first, and the baby is perfect, dainty and small... to top it my BIL called my DH to say he was so worried about his wife being in labor and my DH had to give him support... really rubbed it in :( - to think about what we have to worry about.

And here I am after 2 m/cs in 2 yrs TTC and a bunch of clomid, and who knows what's to come?!

Sorry for rambling, being selfish and negative. I think I'll stay away from bnb until I feel better, you don't want my crazy lady rambling lol


----------



## flou

:hugs: Ella. How you feel is perfectly normal. You probably feel guilty about feeling the way you do but allow yourself time to be angry and upset. Your bil and sil have been very lucky and people who do not understand the struggles others go through sometimes ca not comprehend what it feels like to lttc or mc. Take care and sending you strength to get through this time.


----------



## Serenyx

pbl_ge said:


> Serenyx, all better now? :hugs: Hope you're okay.

Yes thanks :) I was having scans every 2 days and this Friday just gone showed that it has all subsided now. They won't let me go straight into a FET cycle though but never really said why :( I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday so hoping I can get some answers then but all in all I am getting a little disillusioned with the clinic I am at. I never see the same nurse twice, they don't really seem to know much about me (except for the scanner - she is lovely but then I have been seeing her every two days for the last two weeks :dohh: ). When my ET was cancelled we didn't get that much info and now they simply tell me I can't go straight into a FET without telling me why :nope: I just hope I can get some answers on Wednesday. However I will be on CD6 then so it will be too late to start this cycle now anyway :(



dovkav123 said:


> We found beautiful round follicle 18mm on my left side(last month was on the right). :happydance:

Great news Dovkav!! I hope this month is your month :flower:



pipilotta said:


> It looks like I'm lucky and will o late this cycle, so we might still have a chance. But lots of stress and long hours at work, I hope that this doesn't affect my chances. I try to be positive though, listen to good music while at work. I will go for a long walk at the sea today, the bright spring sun is out, and it looks like a cold but wonderful clear day.

A late ov will be good and give you and your DH chance to catch that egg! Try and relax if you can - good luck :flower:


----------



## flou

Hi storkstaller i hope you can start the ivf again soon!


----------



## Serenyx

Ella_Hopeful said:


> My BIL and SIL just had a baby boy. I feel like such a jealous cow... I'm not even a drop happy for them, just crying my eyes out here... it's my DH's identical twin brother... and the baby is a boy... so it might look exactly like my DH... I'm scared to see pictures, it's just reminding me of what I haven't got... :(

I know how you feel - my sister is due in November and I am terrified!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :flower: Seems like we're mostly in a rough space these days. :nope: 

Serenyx, I don't think they even let women go straight into a FET, right? Even if there hasn't been OHSS, I think they want your body to rest for a few weeks. It probably seems like forever, but I bet it will pass quickly. Time for a new project? Hope you get to transfer soon. :hugs: 

But I know what you mean about never seeing the same nurses twice. I just found out that I probably won't see my doctor at all during my IVF, as they rotate the IVF cases by month. I'm not really crazy about the other docs on the team, so this is disappointing. It does, however, seem to be the norm.

Ella, I'm so sorry you're struggling so much, but I honestly think it's completely normal and to be expected. :hugs: Do as much or as little as you can for your SIL with grace, but don't feel guilty or as though you need to hide yourself from BnB. I think we've all felt something like what you're feeling. You're not even a little bit selfish! Women who get pregnant easily fill me with urges towards violence these days. :grr: It's only momentary, but I mean, really--I would have thought there was something wrong with anyone who wanted to punch pregnant women before I was in this LTTTC boat, but now I think it only makes sense. :haha: :blush: None of this is flipping fair, and we have to accept the awful emotions (*of course* without acting on them :haha:), and just try to take care of ourselves. I'm sorry your OH was put in that position, too. :nope: It's just crappy, and there's no way around it. See if you can find a way to be supportive that isn't too painful, but don't blame yourself for how you feel. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Stork, I'm so sorry you find yourself here, and that your TTC journey has been so long and difficult. I hope your IVF isn't cancelled, and that it brings you a nice sticky bfp. Do you know if they'd cancel before or after ER? Anyway, welcome to the thread. :hugs:

Senny, I'm sorry you have to be here, too. :hugs: I think we all know something about how you feel. It's hard to respond to the ignorant people, isn't it? :hugs: 

Pipi, did you perhaps just O? :winkwink: Did business get taken care of? Hope OH ended up being in town!

Dovkav, I think you have ER again tomorrow, yes? Good luck! :hugs:

How's everyone else? :flower:

AFM, day 2 out of 27 for the birth control pills. Time is going to draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag. :coffee:


----------



## pipilotta

Welcome Senny and StorkStalker. I'm sorry we have to meet here, but it's a nice group which gives support in all struggles LTTTC.

Ella, I'm sorry you have to go through this. It's especially hard if Family members have kids, because in some way everyone expects you to be happy. Take your time, and give yourself some slack, what you feel is normal.

Dovkav, good luck for EC.

Pbl_ge, day 2 ey? I know it might seem like a drag, but you will get there soon. 

I think we where a tad too late to catch that egg. Dh and me ended up having a small fight, all good now, but timing bd takes its toll sometimes, and I wish we wouldn't have to. I'm not hopeful now that we have a chance this month.

On my walk along the beach I saw this pregnant woman doing quite an intimite photo shoot with her partner. I really wanted to cry. I felt so good on my walk before.


----------



## dovkav123

WE COUGHT AN EGG! I HAD TEARS OF JOY!:wohoo:
the same Prof. like last month did an ER.
Less pain this time.
First step is done. Looong day of waiting.Tomorrow they'll call if it got firrtilised. 
On Thursday is a transfer.
I'll catch you later, girls!


----------



## pipilotta

Congrats Dovkav, hope that egg gets fertilized and grows, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## StorkStalker

Ella, I totally feel you.. I can not seem to be happy most of the time anyone around me has their babies.. Only for ppl I know have struggled, then I am happy but still jealous... I can totally understand how you feel about the baby being born from your DH´s identical twin... It´s so unfair...

And, still, we get to feel bad for having such bad feelings... :dohh: 

Big hug from me to all of you and thanks for welcoming me back here...

:hugs:


----------



## flou

dovkav123 said:


> WE COUGHT AN EGG! I HAD TEARS OF JOY!:wohoo:
> the same Prof. like last month did an ER.
> Less pain this time.
> First step is done. Looong day of waiting.Tomorrow they'll call if it got firrtilised.
> On Thursday is a transfer.
> I'll catch you later, girls!

That's excellent news! I hope this is it for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovkav - that is fantastic. FX for you this time around!!!

Ella: I know how you are feeling. I have decided I am not going to feel bad about feeling angry and annoyed that other people have little to no issue conceiving. We have put our time in, we are allowed to be bitter and angry.

Welcome Senny and StorkStalker - Sorry to see you, but big hugs all around.

Pipi - I was walking in the park and saw a family doing a 1 year old birthday shoot. I wanted to pop their balloons and take the kid home with me. It was the perfect way to ruin my day.

I hope everyone else is hanging in there. I feel with summer wrapping up I am in such the pits lately, am having an off month. Was watching tv and a baby food commercial came on and I started crying. Is it weird to feel absolutely no hope anymore? So I went on Amazon and finally bought a bunch of books about infertility, dealing with it as a woman, bought one for the Hubby so that he can read something, a 12 week fertility cleanse and a fertility yoga DVD. Hopefully when these arrive in a few weeks I will be inspired enough to start trying again. But really liking not focusing on temps and charts and sticks and everythign else right now. Havent checked my CM in a month and feeling good about it!

Oh, and did I mention my Drs office now told me the fertility referral will take about a year after seeing him for over 1 year with no luck. One would have thought he would have put me on the list knowing it was over a year when we started! Ugh, so annoyed today.


----------



## dovkav123

Our bean is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, this is great news! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## flou

dovkav123 said:


> Our bean is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it!

That's brilliant news!


----------



## Myshelsong

dovkav123 said:


> Our bean is waiting for me on Thursday at 12pm. My incubator is on and ready for it!

:happydance::happydance::dance::hugs2:


----------



## pipilotta

Yay, Dovkav!


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshelsong said:


> I hope everyone else is hanging in there. I feel with summer wrapping up I am in such the pits lately, am having an off month. Was watching tv and a baby food commercial came on and I started crying. Is it weird to feel absolutely no hope anymore? So I went on Amazon and finally bought a bunch of books about infertility, dealing with it as a woman, bought one for the Hubby so that he can read something, a 12 week fertility cleanse and a fertility yoga DVD. Hopefully when these arrive in a few weeks I will be inspired enough to start trying again. But really liking not focusing on temps and charts and sticks and everythign else right now. Havent checked my CM in a month and feeling good about it!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention my Drs office now told me the fertility referral will take about a year after seeing him for over 1 year with no luck. One would have thought he would have put me on the list knowing it was over a year when we started! Ugh, so annoyed today.

Myshel, that's terrible! How can they really make you wait another year? :cry: 

Glad you're enjoying your TTC vacation. It does sound like you really needed a break, so good timing there, anyway. Sending you lots of warm fuzzies. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Here is my story Well I went to my regular Dr for a referral to a fertility specialist as we had been NPNT for 2 years and full on trying and charting for 1.5 years.

He referred me to my current Dr Lets Call him Dr A. and I got in right away, which totally suprised me as I heard it was a long wait. We talked about fertility and set up a fertility plan, we did all the tests, did two HSG's a lap a few scans and at the end he tells me that he has gone as far as he can go as my GYN and as there is nothing visably wrong he has to send me to a FERTILITY SPECIALIST! Which is why I guess for the last year I saw him I wasnt given any medications or anything and we never did a cycle where we looked at my egg development or anything. But I honestly had no idea, I feel like an idiot and wish that I pushed for things that I knew I needed to be doing with a fertility specialis, maybe then I would have figured out I needed the actual referral from him but I though he was my referral .... 

So now I am on the actual waiting list, which is why it is taking so long. I am happy that we did all of the piliminary tests and what not but wish he would have put me on the list FIRST knowing we had been trying for over a year and after finding nothing wrong initially.


----------



## pipilotta

Oh Myshel, how frustrating. I'm sorry, I hope you get your bfp while waiting. A year really is a test on the already stretched patience for Ladies like us I think.


----------



## dovkav123

Myshelsong said:


> Here is my story Well I went to my regular Dr for a referral to a fertility specialist as we had been NPNT for 2 years and full on trying and charting for 1.5 years.
> 
> He referred me to my current Dr Lets Call him Dr A. and I got in right away, which totally suprised me as I heard it was a long wait. We talked about fertility and set up a fertility plan, we did all the tests, did two HSG's a lap a few scans and at the end he tells me that he has gone as far as he can go as my GYN and as there is nothing visably wrong he has to send me to a FERTILITY SPECIALIST! Which is why I guess for the last year I saw him I wasnt given any medications or anything and we never did a cycle where we looked at my egg development or anything. But I honestly had no idea, I feel like an idiot and wish that I pushed for things that I knew I needed to be doing with a fertility specialis, maybe then I would have figured out I needed the actual referral from him but I though he was my referral ....
> 
> So now I am on the actual waiting list, which is why it is taking so long. I am happy that we did all of the piliminary tests and what not but wish he would have put me on the list FIRST knowing we had been trying for over a year and after finding nothing wrong initially.

Oh, myshelsong, I am sorry to hear that. Can you complain to somebody about this DOING NOTHING DR. Probably lots of women are in the same situation like you.
I have hope in you, myshelsong. You do everything you can right now. You are being proactive. Firtility cleance and yoga DVD will help you emotionally and physically during these hard times. Please buy firtility massage DVD too. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, do you have the egg transfer today? Good luck!


----------



## Myshelsong

It is Thursday! 
Good luck on Egg transfer day, my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Week One of Fertility Yoga and Cleanse.
https://books.google.ca/books/about/Fully_Fertile.html?id=hABmTenB2lMC&redir_esc=y
This is the link to the book I purchased in case anyone else is interested in doing something different while waiting for everything else to line up.

The book I purchase starts me off slow, week one is just yoga every day and sip hot lemon water. This sounds acheivable right?
Next week will probably be different, may have to look at acupuncture .... not sure if I like that idea but have decided to give this a real shot.

How is everyones week going? I know some are preparing for IVF so that must be exciting and terrifying at the same time. Anything you are struggling with?


----------



## flou

Good luck dovkav with the egg transfer today!


----------



## dovkav123

I am not alone anymore! 
Embryo transfer was little bit complicated dr. couldn't get into my cervix to my womb, she let this perform to another dr. and she did it great!
We saw a photo of embryo 8cell A grade 3 days old. He is perfect! 
WE saw a follicle first last week, today an embryo. We are so blessed to experience live growing. A reward for all dark days and dissapoinments.
Sept 30th is a blood test.
Dr. orders: no baths and sex for 4 days, no heavy lifting and exercise. Stay warm and rest.
2 years of infirtility, pages of BBT, $$ spent on preg tests, 3 times painful needle pokes through vaginal wall, countless tears and emotional breakdowns.
I asked all my close friends and relatives to pray and ask God for blessings. My grandma went to church. I pray every day. I Thanked God for giving us a chance to be parents.(adead of time)

Don't give up! Don't ever give up. Don't you ever ever give up!

Call your doctors every day and demand ultrasounds, hormone testings, IUI, IVF.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone, sorry I disappeared for a while but wanted to update you.

We started on the IVF road three weeks ago, yesterday I had a scan to be told I had 18 follicles all at a great size and looking good. I find out today if I am for EC on Monday or Wednesday. It has been ten LONG years TTC and I feel we are so close to finally having our dream come true. I wish everyone their beans on here lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## dovkav123

Lorna, good luck for your EC. You are so close to finish line!
Myshel, thanks for the info. Yoga is so relaxing and lemon water is so healthy it cleanses your liver, detoxes and removes access of hormones. Keep doing it! Shut your worries down; open love and peace!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, that's wonderful news! :happydance: Congratulations on being PUPO! Will you be testing or waiting for blood test?

Lorna, 18 follies sounds great! I hope that everything continues to go smoothly. Let us know what happens with EC!

Myshel, I just started acupuncture recently. It definitely seems weird, but I remind myself that this is a practice that's been in existence for 5,000 years or so. There's also lots of Western research lit supporting its use, including in some infertility patients. I can't lie and say it doesn't hurt at all, but it's really not painful in the way you expect. Sometimes there's a little aching at first, but it mostly goes away quickly, and you just get to relax. :sleep: Since you got kinda screwed by the system, that seems like a great potential avenue to pursue while you have to wait. :grr: There's also some really good books on Chinese medicine and infertility. I'll have to see if I can find the one my acupunturist friend relies on.

What's new with everyone else? :flower:

Day 7 of BCP here. 17 days until I start Lupron shots. :coffee:


----------



## StorkStalker

Hello everyone... Sorry to disappear, I wasn´t coping... Had to cancel the IVF... Crazy stuff... Hormones all over the place and I´m losing my hair and I´m freaking out... I cry day and night... I wish all of this could go away...

Good luck to the ones with embryo transfers and frozen embys... I sure love to see when some of us get a graduation from LTTTC... Fingers crossed for all of you...

Fb and baby envy!! Grrrrr!! I´m like a mouse going into an electric fence.. I know it will hurt and I can´t help myself...

Will try to stick around this thread to get to know you... It seems like most of the girls I met 2 years ago have graduated which is great!!

Lots of hugs and baby dust..


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry for your cancelled ivf storkstalker. Take good care of yourself, losing hair can also be a sign of high stress. Can you change the meds, or try a natural ivf cycle like dovkav? I'm so sorry, hope you fell better soon. 

Lorna, wow, so many follies, awesome. Good luck for the egg collection, keep us updated. I'm so happy for you, 10 years, such a long time, you really deserve this!

Pbl_ge, days are going by, you are getting closer to the next step, not too long and you will be there.

I'm working ot at the moment. Another few weeks, than back to my normal schedule, can't wait, I'm exhausted from working so much. A great weekend for everyone.


----------



## dovkav123

pbl_g, I am testing at home around Wednesday 9 days post retrieval. I want to rule out a chemical preg. So far I had headache, and cramping for 2 days some action on my ovaries,and needles on my uterus yesterday. I think it is a good sign.

Storkstalker, sorry for your disapoinment. Please take lots of selenium and zinc to improve your hair health. 
Sending you blessings

pipi,take care of yourself, relax this weekend!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi ladies hope you are well and hope to see some BFPs on here soon. We are away now ready for a huge week ahead. Our FS is 6 hrs drive from us so staying close by in an alpine village just sooo relaxing. Going for scan tomorrow to see how the follies are and for EC Wednesday will keep you updated x


----------



## pipilotta

Sounds like the perfect retreat for ivf Lorna. Hope you having a great time relaxing. Good luck for the EC on wednesday!


----------



## dovkav123

It is Wednesday!
Good luck Lorna, this is your big day!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lorna, come give us the update when you can! :hugs:

Dovkav, did you :test: ? :dust: 

How is everyone else doing?

Big hugs and dust to everyone.... :hugs: :dust:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all EC got delayed until tomorrow as the follies where not quite ripe enough. However I took the trigger last night and we have the green light for EC tomorrow at 10am. Very very excited now and nervous. I had another scan on Monday and that showed 12 really good sized follicles the other 6 too small but 12 is great!! Had acupuncture today to help with the anxiety and it worked so all good. 


Will update tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

Fingers crossed for you, Lorna!

My urine is sitting in the bathroom and looking at me, and I am looking at it:haha: I can't do it!:nope:

My hubby is not here. I want to do it with him. I guess the urine will be too old by this afternoon. I'll test tomorrow. It will be only 11 days. My little bean is only 11 days old.
Symptoms: tired all day yesterday without a reason, stressed out for no reason,nausea minimum, tingle breasts, minimum uterine contractions like before Af. Very bright and colourful dreams. Wolf apettite!
I had non of those symptoms last cycle. I was on progesterone too. I have hope. Stick baby stick!


----------



## pipilotta

Kia ora Lorna, all the best for tomorrow! 12 follies are awesome, keep relaxing and have a good time in your mountain accommodation.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, now I'm super excited for your :test:!!!! Good luck!

Lorna, 12 is smack in the middle of what my docs told me is the ideal range. Good luck!!!!


----------



## MrsImpatient

Hello, my name is Katie, and I struggle with infertility. I wish it felt better to say it, but it doesn't...

I want to start off by thanking everyone for sharing their stories and for being so open and honest and encouraging. I have been a frequent reader of BnB, but didn't officially register until this week. This is my first post. I think I kept hoping that I would just magically beat the odds and get pregnant before I took the time to join and become an active participant in this wonderful site. But here I am...

I reached my breaking point today. I thought we did it this month. AF was late and I wasn't experiencing any of my usual symptoms. I kept telling myself she would show up any minute but with each day that passed I couldn't help but get excited. My husband left to go out of town over night for work, so I had it all planned out. I would wake up tomorrow, take a test to confirm, and then surprise him with the GREAT news when he arrived home tomorrow night. My birthday is Monday so what a wonderful birthday present, right? Well I was wrong, I went to the bathroom one last time before leaving for work and the witch had arrived. UGH! Then I get to work-after giving myself time-and my legal assistant gets off the phone and announces that a friend of hers that can't get pregnant just got to hear the heartbeat of her baby tucked inside her womb. Of course I want to be excited for someone that beat fertility problems, but REALLY?!?! Did that have to happen now? today?

So that brings me here. To vent to y'all. I hope that is alright.

Our story: My husband and I have been together 11 years and married for almost 8 years. We have no children. We actively put off children until I graduated from Law School. We figured we were doing the right thing by waiting...well had we known it would be like this, we never would have tried NOT to get preggo.

We have been actively trying to get pregnant for over two years. We did our best to be cool about it since everyone said getting pregnant is difficult but after a year of no success my Doctor said it was time to start running tests. My blood work came back normal and my HSG came back normal as well. My hubs gave two samples and both resulted in less than optimal levels. They weren't tragic but were below what is considered normal. He saw a couple more specialists but of course there were no answers. We have continued to try and conceive naturally because money is an issue. Our insurance pays ZERO dollars for anything dealing with fertility treatment. Our insurance covered the diagnosis but won't cover any treatment... My husband works in education. I was a prosecutor for the government but I started my own practice because the possibility of making more money in a shorter period of time is better in private practice. Our hope is that we will be able to get the money together for IVF faster if I am in private practice. But right now money is TIGHT.

We will be attending a free patient seminar on Saturday. It will tell us what to expect and we will be able to meet with their finance director about how to pay for treatment. I am excited about that but I still wish we didn't have to go to something like that. I guess I am just very bitter today. I am destroyed today. Just like I was last month and the month before and the month before that and...

Hopefully I will turn my attitude around in the next couple days and get back to trying again, you know, the usual cycle.

So that is me. Thank you for taking the time to read my long post.
I have a blog too. I periodically post on it. I use it to get my feelings out. Feel free to check it out. It is on blogger and it is called Our Secret Island. I can't post the link since this is my first post. 
Thanks again for listening and sharing your stories.


----------



## LornaMJ

Well it went really bad today!! They drained fluid of four follicles and no eggs! There was no sign of the ovidrel in the fluid which suggests I just didn't absorb it?!? The FS said in 
25 years he hasn't seen anything like it. I am to take another trigger tomorrow different type and they will rescan Monday and hope the follicles are still there and try and re collect some eggs, I haven't stopped crying!!!

Dovcav...any news???


----------



## dovkav123

Lorna, it is frustrating, that you are the first one that Ovitrel didn't get in your system! Why? How much did you administer? I did 250 mcrg, some clinic do 500mcg. They go by BMi? Lorna, the rest of the eggs are waiting for you on Monday. It takes only one. Praying for you.

Mrsimpatient, welcome, you are in the right spot in the right time. I am very sorry that you had to end up here. We are all TTC for 2 years and more. Unfortunalty none of us got preggo naturally so far. IVF is the only hope. I hope you'll be next!

BFN this morning, very sad and stressful morning. I hate testing.
I always waited for my AF.
I hope it is too early. I expect my period in 6-7 days.
Monday is a big day and I'll wait for that. 
My dr. warned me, DON"T TEST AT HOME! OUR PATIENT TESTED NEGATIVE AND SHE WAS PREGNANT. IT IS VERY DANGEROUS!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh no! Bad news for both of you. :cry: Lorna, that's CRAZY. I hope Monday brings better things for you. :hugs: maybe do the deed :sex: some over the weekend, just in case? :shrug: Will be thinking of you. :hugs:

Dovkav, so sorry for bfn. I hope it is too early. You had a very healthy emby, so it may still be settling in! 

Hi, and welcome Katie. :hi: You've come to a good place, although I'm sorry ttc hasn't worked for you yet. It's terrible that so many women have no insurance for the tx. Have you looked into the Attain program?

Hugs to all..... :hugs:


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ladies i know i haven't kept up with posting much in here, but i read along to hear how your all doing :thumbup:


Spoiler
Just wanted to update you that after my lap and dye in august my first clear cycle afterwards I O'd 3 days earlier than usual (nearly missed it on CD10) i got my BFP on Monday this week - my first ever. :cloud9: Au natural too - still sinking in! 

12 years it has taken me but always have hope ladies no matter how difficult the journey to get there, what ever route it takes to get to the end result xx


----------



## pbl_ge

Shell-

Spoiler
That's AMAZING news!!!!! Will be sending you the stickiest thoughts ever!!!! Am absolutely thrilled for you! 

I wonder if you would be willing to edit your post to put your news into spoilers? It comes right as two of our regular posters are dealing with incredibly stressful, potentially devastating situations. I don't speak for them, of course, but I know it can sometimes be hard to see others' good news, and in their shoes I would really need the support of this thread. :friends: Up to you. :flower:

But again, CONGRATULATIONS! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## pbl_ge

(Hope that wasn't officious or rude. :shy: I worry.)


----------



## Myshelsong

Lorna - Big Hugs Darling that is so frustrating


Dovkav - DONT TEST! Wait it out, that is the best thing you can do for yourself.


Xxshell - OMG, FX the little bean sticks, so very happy for you and wish you the best.
Congratulations over and over again.

Pbl: Honestly I think the post is fine, I appreciate the spoiler on the bottom in the signature, there is no flashing BFP which kills me when I see them, it is very toned down to what she is probably feeling to make sure she doesnt offend anyone so I think she has edited her announcemet enough. 

THIS WEEK SUCKS!!! I cant wait for it to be over, work is killing me today. 

I am making my first acupuncture appointment but the next appointment isnt for another month - waiting is very fun and is not my strong suit

So I mentioned I bought a Fertility Yoga DVD - Which I thought would be specific for women trying to conceive .... It is not. Bend, Breath, Conceive is really just a yoga video. One that is not really for beginners, more for moderate yoga people and does not focus on things specifically for fertility. Dont get me wrong the video is nice, relaxing but not what i expected. Oh well back to my fertility books


----------



## flou

Congrats shell! I hope your little bean sticks. Wishing you a h&h 9 months.


----------



## dovkav123

xxshellsxx said:


> Ladies i know i haven't kept up with posting much in here, but i read along to hear how your all doing :thumbup:
> 
> Just wanted to update you that after my lap and dye in august my first clear cycle afterwards I O'd 3 days earlier than usual (nearly missed it on CD10) i got my BFP on Monday this week - my first ever. :cloud9: Au natural too - still sinking in!
> 
> 12 years it has taken me but always have hope ladies no matter how difficult the journey to get there, what ever route it takes to get to the end result xx

Congrats from the bottom of my heart and thank you for leaving such encouraging message! Best for you all 9months!


----------



## pipilotta

Lorna, I'm so sorry. That's so frustrating they couldn't find any follicles. I keep all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Don't give up yet, maybe they weren't quite ready to be collected. Big hugs to you! 

Dovkav, so sorry about the bfn. I hope it was to early and your little bean just needs some more time to implant. 

Welcome Katie, this is a nice group of Ladies who can relate to what you are going through. I'm sorry we are meeting here, but it is definitely a good place to be when you are struggling to conceive. 

Shells, congrats on your bfp after 12 years lttc.

Myshel, I feel the same, work is killing me too. Too much ot. I need a break.

Pblge, not long now and you are onto the next step. 

Wishing all a good weekend.


----------



## MrsImpatient

I love this group. Thank you for the warm welcome. I am so thankful y'all have shared your stories and allowed me to join in. I hope I can contribute in a positive way and everyone's baby dreams come true.


----------



## pipilotta

Lorna and Dovkav. Good Luck for today!


----------



## LornaMJ

So it is Tuesday here today and the end of this IVF journey. The scan yesterday showed that I had already ovulated and that the FS on Friday possibly should have carried on as it is common not to retrieve eggs from all your follicles. He was not my official FS and when I seen my official FS yesterday I dont think she was very happy about it all. As for my DH he couldnt even look at them and was so angry and upset. I just sat there in shock. I have cried :cry: a few times over the past 24 hrs and now I am just so angry. I have low AMH so they have just wasted my eggs. The only positive is they are going to start back on another round as soon as AF arrives. Also, on Sat morn with the advice of the nurses as I was told it is unlikely I would ovulate over the weekend (ha ha) we BD'd. I have just informed the Fert Clinic about this and they said oh shit!! I am waiting for the FS to call me back about what that may mean?!? I am suffering some bad cramps and pains as a result of 12 follicles bursting but I am determined to get my BFP before Xmas :thumbup:


----------



## pipilotta

Oh no, I'm so sorry Lorna. 
It is such a horrible journey sometimes, I so had hoped you would get lucky. You have all right to be angry. 
Don't give up, maybe your weekend bd is successful. 
Sending you hugs!


----------



## LornaMJ

pipilotta said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry Lorna.
> It is such a horrible journey sometimes, I so had hoped you would get lucky. You have all right to be angry.
> Don't give up, maybe your weekend bd is successful.
> Sending you hugs!

Thanks Pipi I am hoping it may still be a BFP as long as I am not the new octomum :haha: How are you?


----------



## cntrygrl

Hello Ladies :hi: Thanks to a fellow LTTTC #1 I have been shown this group. My name is Dani DH and I have been TTC for 2 years in November. We've been through all the tests and everything comes back normal or better. We had a MC in April it was our first BFP since then we tried 3 IUI's along with clomid, and HCG shot. We got nothing. Currently right now we are trying naturally since I couldn't stand myself on the meds. We are being referred to a fertility specialist and should have an appointment in the next couple of months. Hopefully they'll be able to figure it out.


----------



## Tiamad

Hi,
I am new here. We have been trying for 7 years for our baby but only really "trying" for the past 2 years or so. It has been so depressing. I see all these crackheads and teenagers just popping them out like candy and it drives me crazy. I found B&B because I feel odd this month and hope that this is it, but am terrified to get my hopes up again.


----------



## pipilotta

LornaMJ said:


> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm so sorry Lorna.
> It is such a horrible journey sometimes, I so had hoped you would get lucky. You have all right to be angry.
> Don't give up, maybe your weekend bd is successful.
> Sending you hugs!
> 
> Thanks Pipi I am hoping it may still be a BFP as long as I am not the new octomum :haha: How are you?Click to expand...

Octomum, lol, yeah nah. haha. That would be a bit much to take in indeed. 

I'm ok, work is better this week, but another two weeks of ot starting next week. I feel tired, can't wait for summer and our appointment at the clinic to discuss our first cycle. The doctor said it's some time before Christmas. It looks like it's simply not happening naturally. 

Welcome Dani, I'm sorry about your Mc, I hope your appointment at the specialist will shed some light on your situation. 

Also welcome Tiamad!


----------



## pbl_ge

Lorna- :hugs: I posted in your journal. Still hoping for you!

Pippi - Sorry you haven't had your pre-IVF miracle. There's still time! Regardless, not long to wait now. :hugs: 

Welcome to the new ladies! :hi: Sorry your TTC journeys have not gone well so far.

Still on BCP here. They make me cranky. :brat: And I hear that's only going to get worse with Lupron! :haha: :dohh: 

:hugs: to all...


----------



## flou

Lorna im hoping you get a bfp, but im sorry the ivf didn't go to plan.

Pipi there's still time to get a natural bfp. Fxd!

Hello to the newbies and i hope you get bfps soon!

My body is gearing up to O. I hope i catch the egg this month. Got an appt booked with the gp near the end of october to get referred to a fertility specialist. It took us 19 months to get our first bfp but we had been referred. The appt came through just after my mc and we were told at the appt with the specialist to wait another year. Its coming up for a year now and we have been ttc number 1 for nearly two and a half years and im desperate for some answers and help!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello all new ladies.
Sorry to see you here but hopefully you will find us helpful in this journey.
Seeing people we dont feel deserve children is very hard to deal with. Lately even seeing people that do deserve them makes me want to strangle someone.

Lorna - Hopefully you catch an egg! I know the idea of multiples is scary, but catching one sounds fantastic! 

Work is slowly getting better, but hubby is recovering slowly from eye surgery so right now I am in charge of everything including driving shopping cleaning etc. Not much fun.

Pbl - Only a week and you are off BCP right? that is exciting.


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry girls I kept you waiting.
I got BFN on my blood test. Only today I could think what we could do next. It takes 2 weeks to see my RE and talk about failed IVF. I am willing to do mini IVF little stimulation, retrieve 3 eggs. But my hubby doesn't like that idea. He wants me to repeat natural IVF again. He is choosing slower but healthier way of treatment.
2 things could be the reason of our BFN:
My hubby had a low motility, so they did ICSI. 
My ET went really bad. My hubby saw how dr. forced that embryo in, he is doubt if an embryo really got in where it suppose....The first try dr. went in smothly, but without an embryo.

Lorna, I am so sorry what happened...we both burned badly on our IVF, but that won't stop us a bit! I'll go forward even faster, because I was so close to the victory.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## mandygk

I have posted here before! I believe it was last year. I decided to take a little break during spring from both posting here and trying to conceive, since my husband and I were going through a hard time. My father in law was suffering from terminal colon cancer and that took an emotional and physical toll on us. We are feeling better now and more hopeful. We actually had our first appointment with an RE a few weeks ago. It went well, I trust my doctor and feel comfortable in this journey.
So were do I stand now, I am waiting for my period to get here, if it doesn't I will be induced one 2 weeks from now to have some testing done. We'll see where we go from there. 
So that's my story.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovkav - I am so sorry hun, that is so frustrating.
I dont know if I could wait and do natural like you both are doing but I am so impatient and dont know alot about it. Wish you all the best no matter which route you decide to take.

Hi Mandy: 
After seeing your RE have they confirmed you have any issues or have they started you on a plan or something. Sounds you like you have long cycles, have you guys investigated this yet?

Just booked my Acupunture sessions! Hopefully will have some positive changes (mentally) with this and the yoga.


----------



## mandygk

Hi!
My doctor suspects I have PCOs along with a couple more issues (hashimoto's and elevated prolactin) so we are starting testing two weeks from now, after my cycle is induced.


----------



## Tiamad

I have seen a lot of mention about acupuncture on these boards as I peruse, is there some benefit as far as the end goal or is it just a calming deal?


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs!


----------



## Myshelsong

Tiamad said:


> I have seen a lot of mention about acupuncture on these boards as I peruse, is there some benefit as far as the end goal or is it just a calming deal?

This is what I read on one site: 
https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-acupuncture.html
I think it had some really good information.

_"*Fertility Acupuncture and Hormones*
Regular acupuncture treatments can be very helpful in regulating hormonal imbalances. Acupuncture influences the hormonal regulation centers in the brain, the autonomic nervous system, and the hypothalamic-pituitary-ovarian axis. 

This is done over a period of months and with regular treatments. Acupuncture can help decrease high levels of FSH, which is related to the number of quality eggs a woman produces. High FSH is connected with poor quality of eggs. This value can fluctuate and can be brought down to acceptable levels when too high in order to help a woman who has to undergo IVF treatments. "​_

I am hoping it gets me pregnant, not going to lie but at this point I am not getting my hopes up. My goal is just to be a sane person again without having to go on medication. If it doesnt work then I will take the next step at working on my anxiety I am just hoping that I can do it naturally. I have been on anti depressants before as a teenager and am hoping as an adult I can figure out something else that will work.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I'm so very sorry for the bfn. :hugs: :hugs: :cry: Let us know what the docs say. I hope you and DH can agree on what to do next. :hugs:

Tia, there's research evidence supporting the effectiveness of acupuncture (vs. sham acupuncture) for infertility, and the evidence is particularly strong for acupuncture + IVF. If you're like me and enjoy reading the research lit, I can pass on some studies. :flower:

Myshel--I hear you. :hugs: All these medications really take their toll on your sanity (and sometimes your relationships, too). It's so hard being on that rollercoaster. Hope acupuncture helps you. :hugs:

Welcome, Mandy. :hi: Sorry you find yourself in this position. I hope the docs can help you. :hugs:

Flou, hope you caught the egg! :dust:

Not much new here. Birth control makes me a bitch. :dohh: Always has, and I guess it still does. The last time I was on them, back in my twenties, my friends called them bitch pills and begged me to stop. I did and suddenly was a much nicer person. :haha: I figure this is just a warm up for Lupron!


----------



## Tiamad

Pbl
I am a research fanatic, especially when it comes to getting pregnant. It surprises me that I have not heard about it before and welcome anything you would like to share to add onto the research I just started. I am getting very close to that dreaded 35 and have past desperate moved into believing that it is impossible and giving up to somehow being right back here wanting a baby and being jealous as all my friends are pregnant with baby 2 or 3 and really jealous of a friend halfway through #5... 
Sorry rambling a bit there. Anywho thank you very much for offering to share.


----------



## Myshelsong

My cousin who has also been struggling with fertility for the last few years just told me she is pregnant the other night. I am really really happy for her, she has done a lot to get pregnant, done 6 rounds of Clomid that did nothing a lot of struggles so I am really happy for her, the timing just totally sucks. I started my period HOURS after she let me know, like my body just had to punch me in the face with the fact that I am not pregnant. I really want to be really excited for her, but all I can feel right now is pain for me. 

I am in the midst of some seriously self loathing right now. Sucks to be us eh!?

Pbl - BC did the same for me, I was the queen of mood swings.


----------



## flou

:hugs: myshel

Its never easy to hear baby news so don't feel too hard on yourself about it. The fact that you want to be pleased for her shows your strength as a person. Im sure it will be your time soon.


----------



## dovkav123

Flou is right, one day will have our miracle and every day waiting for him makes you stronger. LTTTC success stories only encourages and give hope to us. 

here I found very important info about autoimmune problems, bloot clot disorders and other conditons that are misdiagnosed or not even diagnosed. The tests are very expensive and NHS wants to save money. THis article tells you how with natural supplements you can help to give optimal chance to conceive. Why don't you try now, it won't hurt.

https://www.whitelotusclinic.ca/blo...eatments-for-autoimmune-infertility-concerns/


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies I really appreciate it.

That is some really good information Dokkav!

Welcome to Monday, may this week be better than the last is all I have to say.


----------



## Jziller

HI Ladies, I would like to join your thread if thats ok. My hubby and I have been trying for 2.5 years. There is nothing that the doctor can find wrong with either me or my husband. I was on Clomid for 6 months, just a try and see kind of thing since really I ovulate on my own but it didnt work. I had a hsg scan done last June which showed a possible mass on my cervix. I was actually excited because I thought finally something to fix. I went in for surgery only to find out there was no mass only that my cervix was closed really tight and thats why the die wouldn't go thru. My doctor said she had to force it open a little and that I should be fine now. They also redid the hsg scan while I was out, everything was crystal clear. 4 months after the surgery and I'm still not pregnant :growlmad:

The only thing I can think of it has to something with my bodies hormones. When I went in to puberty my body couldn't handle the extra hormones. I would have debilitated migraines and a few times the left side of my body went completely num. They eventually went away as I got older. Then when I went on birth control in college the migraines came back and eventually I had three grand mal seizures from them. 

This month we took some time off. By off I mean I didn't track my cyle like a crazy person but we still have plenty of baby dancing all month long. This past weekend I thought maybe I could be. My boobs hurt like they never hurt before and my hope started to rise. Sadly today I started spotting. 

Thanks for listening to me vent. I really don't have anyone to talk to about this. My best friend who I used to talk to just got pregnant with her second (first month off of birth control) and I feel like she just doesn't understand. I'm sure she doesn't want to listen to me complain while she is trying to enjoy her miracle.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Jziller - Sorry to hear about your journey, you are in the right thread.
That is weird about your cervix, have they discussed the possiblity of your cervix not opening correctly during ovulation? I have heard some women experience this and they do IUI with success.


----------



## Jziller

I have not. The doctor believes I should be find but she is just the regular obgyn and not a RE. I'ver never really thought about that. My hubby and I wanted to take a few months off from all the craziness. When I make my appointment next month I'm going to discuss that with her. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I'm so sorry the witch got you. :hugs: Do you know what you're doing this month yet? Break? Hope you're doing okay. The autoimmune stuff is really interesting! 

JZill, welcome to the thread. :friends: Sorry you're in this position. I would recommend getting the blood panels done, if you haven't, as that could rule out a lot of hormone problems. People who have never been through infertility and/or pregnancy loss do NOT understand, even if they try. :nope: 

Myshel, sorry for the badly timed news. I had that with the last AF. :nope: It's impossible to avoid at least a few days of depression when something like that happens. I don't know how to be excited for pregnant people. Maybe that makes me a bad person, I don't know. I can be happy for them at a distance, but it's really hard for me to follow their journeys without feeling like I'm being punched in the gut constantly. 

Tiamad, there's more research on acupuncture and IVF than just acupuncture and infertility. Here's a metareview:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22243605

And here's a more general, lay article:
https://www.webmd.com/infertility-and-reproduction/features/ancient-art-of-infertility-treatment

Lots more out there if you want. :flower:

Did my first Lupron shot tonight. I think that means IVF has begun! :happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

Jziller, I also had problems with my cervix. My RE couldn't perform saline flush of my tubes because she couldn't go in through my cervix. She tried 3 times. It was CD9. But next month on CD 10 I had hysteroscopy everything went well. Closer to O, my cervix opens more??? 
ON CD14(after O) I had an embryo transfer and it didn't go well.(natural cycle IVF)
One dr. tried, couldn't go in with a catheter to my uterus, another came, she was struggling too. Dr. tried to push the soft catheter w/o embryo first and she did it smoothly, than with embryo, she got stuck (obstruction)and had to push???!!! So heartbreaking.. It is a crucial step. And I urge pbl_ge to ask dr.to try out ET(Mock or trial transfer) a day before the transfer. In US they do it wihout asking!!
I read that too much cervical manipulation can cause hormone oxytocin to elevate and that can cause uterine contractions and I had those after my ET transfer and later in 2ww. In my clinic gynecologist, not RE did the transfer, only the egg retrieval did RE.
I think the main catheter was not placed right in the first place, when the emby catheter went in it, it slipped out.I am talking with a boss there and demand that next time RE will transfer it, she did my hysteroscopy and she went in perfectly. Next time I won't let them try so hard, if they can't do it, I'll come later in few hours or next day.

We blame failed IVF 80% because of the ET. I had a perfect emby, perfect uterus. What else could go wrong? Only ET, maybe blood clot or autoimmune probems. Who knows. Many women get heparin injections during IVF. Maybe I should consider it too... My friend failed 3 medicated IVF and she got preggo on the 4th attempt with bood thinner injections. 

I am not having a break pbl_ge, I am going for the next round. Life is too short to sleep. On Thursday I have an ultrasound. I hope I have a chance to chat to RE about failed IVF that day.

pbl_ge I am so excited for you! Officially you have started IVF!!!!


How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovkav - good for you, I am inspired by your endurance and commend your positive attitude. It will happen!

Pbl: yeah you are finally starting. FX for you and hope this journey ends very shortly!

I had my first acupuncture session last night and it went fantastic. Did not hurt one bit and after I really did feel better emotionally. I am sure some of that was the massage and smelly things she put on me at the end but it was really great and I am looking forward to being more energetically aligned.


----------



## flou

Good luck pbl and dovkav with ivf!

Jzill welcome. Hope you get a bfp soon.

Im in the tww but i don't have much hope this month. My DH grandma died and we have been really busy sorting things. The thing that's getting me down this month is that a year ago this month i conceived. I hope i don't have to wait too long for my rainbow baby.


----------



## Jziller

pbl_ge- I had all my blood panels done. They all came back perfect. Good luck with you IVF. 

dovkav123- I'm glad to hear I'm not the only person with the problem cervix. Maybe it did open more towards my O. The first HSG was done cd10 and the second was done right before O day. Sorry to hear the first embryo transfer didnt go so well. Hopefully the next one will go better


Myshelsong- I'm anxious to hear if the acupuncture helps. I've heard some good things about it. Maybe thats what I need to just get my emotions in check

How do you all afford IUI and IVF? Does your insurace cover it or did you do fundraising. I feel like its not even an option for us right now. Our insurance doesn't cover any of it. I had to fight for them just to pay the HSG scan and ultrasounds. I really like not to put us in financal ruin to just pay for it.

Side note, one of my co-workers announced today he is going to be a dad again. I'm hoping since I work with the dad and not the mom it won't bother me as much. The growing belly wont be shoved in my face every day. It was so hard last spring when one of the girls here was pregnant.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone,

Been trying to catch up

Pbl congrats on starting IVF such an exciting time for you!

Dovcav great to hear you are starting straight on IVF that is our plan! 

Flou really hope this is for you....I too this month a year ago found out I was pg and the I had an ectopic!!!

Jziller sorry you have gone through what you have and good luck with everything...I get public funded IVF

AFM...I have had rough ride this past fortnight! Really bad cramps over the weekend the worst waking me up really though it was AF but no sign! I am not looking forward to this AF as I will be passing 12 follies...yikes!! However there is a small possibility I may still get a BFP as we did BD at the right time in case the FS was wrong! I will have a BT done tomorrow to confirm either way and if AF shows straight back into IVF!,

Myshelsong glad you are feeling better after acupuncture and enjoy the break from it all!!


----------



## xxshellsxx

xxshellsxx said:


> Ladies i know i haven't kept up with posting much in here, but i read along to hear how your all doing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Just wanted to update you that after my lap and dye in august my first clear cycle afterwards I O'd 3 days earlier than usual (nearly missed it on CD10) i got my BFP on Monday this week - my first ever. :cloud9: Au natural too - still sinking in!
> 
> 12 years it has taken me but always have hope ladies no matter how difficult the journey to get there, what ever route it takes to get to the end result xx

I'm starting over again after miscarrying my miracle last week :cry:


----------



## pipilotta

Oh no shells. I'm so incredibly sorry. This is so so sad.
Make sure you look after yourself and I hope your dh does too. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

So sorry to hear that shells! I may have some inspiration though if you are feeling up to it. 

Hope everyone else is ok - I was MIA because I went on holiday for a few weeks. And:


Spoiler
I got back and thought my period was a bit late, and tested...

Another bfp 2 months after my m/c (and the first month I ovulated properly)... it's quite a light line and I have no idea when I ovulated so I'm v. v. nervous.


----------



## xxshellsxx

Ella_Hopeful said:


> So sorry to hear that shells! I may have some inspiration though if you are feeling up to it.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok - I was MIA because I went on holiday for a few weeks. And:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got back and thought my period was a bit late, and tested...
> 
> Another bfp 2 months after my m/c (and the first month I ovulated properly)... it's quite a light line and I have no idea when I ovulated so I'm v. v. nervous.

Amazing news xx gives me some hope xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Lorna - my fingers crossed for you that the cramping was one solid bean implanting ...

Shell - I am so very very sorry to hear about your news. 
My heart goes out to you, Big Hugs hun!

Ella - How wonderful, amazing, exciting for you, Wish you and bean all the best.

As for me we are back on for trying this month, had the talk last night and the hubby really wants to keep moving forward. Even though there is no scientific reasearch supporting Soy I have decided to try this again with the max dosage of 200 mg hoping that it does help but I am not getting my hopes up. I just hope that my acupuncture and yoga help me relax this time around and not get so worked up when/if ar arrives.


----------



## pbl_ge

Shell, that is the most heartbreaking news I've heard in a long time. :hugs: :cry: :hugs: :cry: After all you've been through you really deserved a sticky bean! :hugs: I hope that you're one of the women with a quick post-mc sticky bfp. I've seen SO many ladies get their rainbow baby their first month or two back! 

Ella -

Spoiler
:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: That's WONDERFUL news! Are you getting betas monitored? Will be watching for updates and hoping that this is your sticky bean at last!

Myshel - That sounds like a great plan! :thumbup: Have you been feeling good and Oing well on soy? I know some women have had troubles, but I've never tried it. :shrug: Glad the acupuncture went well!

Lorna, OMG is today blood test day? :argh: [-o< Hoping you get good (but not too good :haha: ) news!!! :hugs: 

JZill, great news on the blood tests! :thumbup: Seems like you've had a lot more than most people who haven't seen an RE yet. :shrug: Have you had the sperm tested yet? As for IVF, I'm one of the lucky few with insurance to cover it, although most ladies in other countries have governmental help. :growlmad: Our insurance is expensive, but I switched to this option as soon as I knew I was going to have trouble TTC. Definitely getting my money's worth!

Dovkav, yay for another try! Good luck at your ultrasound. I hope that they can get the transfer to go better this time. :growlmad: I did have the trial transfer, and it went smoothly. They do it routinely at my clinic. :thumbup:

Flou, I'm so sorry about your grandma. :hugs: It's terrible to have a loss when you're already dealing with so much. Good luck with your TWW-I hope you get a surprise at the end of it!

Hope everyone is doing well. Lots of exciting stuff on this thread right now! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## flou

Congrats Ella! I hope this little bean sticks!

Shell :hugs: nothing really prepares you on how to deal with a mc. Take time heal and i hope you get your rainbow soon!

Lorna i hope what your experiencing is a positive sign. Fxd!


----------



## xxshellsxx

thanks girls x 

people keep saying that it's good that the lap and dye was successful and now i know i can get pg... they are the ones who have no idea how devastating it is to have a miracle BFP taken away from you. I would rather not have know how that felt and still be plodding along in my 'if it happens, it happens' bubble. 

Did anyone else who has experienced MC feel really apprehensive that first BD afterwards? I was so tense, and sobbed so much afterwards.... felt like such a failure at having to start this journey all over again :cry: I'd already spurned DH's advances the night before but felt i really had to as he is keen to get trying again. His way of coping with our loss i suppose - he then felt bad because it upset me so much. I guess time will help x


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello Myshelong,

I never in my life suspected you were going through so much, I am so sorry to read of all your pains, I felt them and can understand what you and understand what is happening to you as I went through the exact same thing the only difference is I tried taking my life several times.

Remember that in all things God is great, and he will answer your prayer because he sees the heart of your desire for a child and it will come I will promise you that. You must remember to start putting yourself first and prepare your body as if a baby is already in there and work at getting out, socializing and putting as much stress aside as you can. I know its hard but take tiny steps and you will see how far you will get, even if it means distancing yourself from all the baby stories and pregnant women for awhile and concentrate on you for a change.

I have been ttc for 10 years and still no baby, so much going on inside but don't want to bore anyone. Recently lied to myself and say I want no kids but that was to cover and give an excuse for the hurt I am currently feeling and the fact that I am over 37. Been through soo much and then some, I know your pain I do. I am still somewhat holding hope. 

All my best to everyone on this board.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks Pie. I didn't want to harp on the other thread as there are a few that are happily pregnant now and me feeling sorry for myself is probably not the best place to vent.

I have to say knowing that I am not alone in the journey and having an outlet has helped me release some of my emotional baggage and feel like a normal person most of the time is great.

Pbl - what are your next steps? I dont know much about IVF so are you just starting the fertility drugs now? I know you were on BC so is this going to help mature eggs and whatnot?

I know that some are doing IVF differently or at least I know Dovkav is doing natural IVF and Pbl and Lorna are doing what I think we would consider "normal" hormone enduced IVF - did you have or are you having any side affects with the hormones?

Me: I do normally ovulate and last time I took soy I did ovulate although a bit later. I am taking from day 4 - 8 in hopes it matures one good egg really well. I am still not 100% charting or temping again. We are just going to try to hit every other day


----------



## TLB1986

Myshelsong said:


> Thanks Pie. I didn't want to harp on the other thread as there are a few that are happily pregnant now and me feeling sorry for myself is probably not the best place to vent.
> 
> I have to say knowing that I am not alone in the journey and having an outlet has helped me release some of my emotional baggage and feel like a normal person most of the time is great.
> 
> Pbl - what are your next steps? I dont know much about IVF so are you just starting the fertility drugs now? I know you were on BC so is this going to help mature eggs and whatnot?
> 
> I know that some are doing IVF differently or at least I know Dovkav is doing natural IVF and Pbl and Lorna are doing what I think we would consider "normal" hormone enduced IVF - did you have or are you having any side affects with the hormones?
> 
> Me: I do normally ovulate and last time I took soy I did ovulate although a bit later. I am taking from day 4 - 8 in hopes it matures one good egg really well. I am still not 100% charting or temping again. We are just going to try to hit every other day

fx- Good Luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

I am very upset and mad about losses and heartbreaks I find out every day in this thread. 
I am jumping from joy about preggo announcements. LTTTC person went through so much. He diserves it. No spoilers needed. Brings be down to the ground and shows Hope for me and others.


Myshel, 
Try maca root powder too. It helps to balance hormones, if your progesterone or estrogen is low or two high It'll help to balance it through out your cycle. I had spotting for years, I had to wear a thin pad all the way till my O. Than 4 days before my AF spotting came back. I took just few pills 1500-2000mg a day before my O, I have no spotting anymore. I was diagnosed corpus luteus deficiency just 3 months ago. My progesterone was a little low on CD25. Look at me now, retrieved mature egg, fertilized....

Today I had an ultrasound. CD8, 16mm follicle and uterine lining 8mm. 
Saturday HCG shot and ER on Monday. 3rd natural cycle IVF here we come! I am here to face you and to beat you!

I and my hubby went to church today and we lit a candle and asked God to love us stronger and show us a smoother and faster way to a miracle. I prayed for all the girls I know and I don't know, to all the couples who are facing such a difficult journey.
Blessings to all of you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you so much for the support!

Wishing you all the best, 3rd time is the charm!


----------



## pbl_ge

Good luck, Dovkav! :happydance: Third time's the charm. :winkwink:

One thing I'm really jealous about is how much quicker other IVF protocols are, like Dovkav's! Here's my routine, since Myshel asked:
Sept 14th: Start birth control. Take through Oct. 11.
Oct. 7: Start Lupron. Take until egg retrieval.
Oct. 18: Start Gonal-F (stims). Take until egg retrieval.

Tentative egg retrieval week ~ Oct 28th. 

So the whole dang thing is about six week long to even get to retrieval. Then the real stress begins! :haha: I'm not 100% certain why that long a phase of birth control pills is necessary. I know that it can help with cysts, endometriosis, and other problems--it sort of quiets you down hormonally before the docs start REALLY messing with things. The Lupron prevents ovulation--the doc explained it as the brake pedal compared the the acceleration of stims.

This is probobably more than you asked for. :haha: Only other thing that I'll say is that a lot of women struggle with side effects from the drugs, but so far I'm doing okay (knock wood). I was cranky on the BCP, but that's mostly a problem for other people, not me. :rofl: No symptoms on Lupron, yet, unless you could spotting. :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## flou

xxshellsxx said:


> thanks girls x
> 
> people keep saying that it's good that the lap and dye was successful and now i know i can get pg... they are the ones who have no idea how devastating it is to have a miracle BFP taken away from you. I would rather not have know how that felt and still be plodding along in my 'if it happens, it happens' bubble.
> 
> Did anyone else who has experienced MC feel really apprehensive that first BD afterwards? I was so tense, and sobbed so much afterwards.... felt like such a failure at having to start this journey all over again :cry: I'd already spurned DH's advances the night before but felt i really had to as he is keen to get trying again. His way of coping with our loss i suppose - he then felt bad because it upset me so much. I guess time will help x

I felt exactly that way when me and my dh bd for the first time after my mc. It almost felt like i was doing it for the first time. I put it down to the grief. Do take comfort from the fact you have conceived it will happen again. It took us 19 months to get our bfp so i was devastated when we lost our little bean. People would say at least now you can conceive but i didn't want to conceive another one i wanted the baby i lost. Its nearly a year since my mc and i still haven't had conceived but i take comfort in the fact its happened once it must happen again. It will get better, :hugs: shell


----------



## pbl_ge

flou said:


> xxshellsxx said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls x
> 
> people keep saying that it's good that the lap and dye was successful and now i know i can get pg... they are the ones who have no idea how devastating it is to have a miracle BFP taken away from you. I would rather not have know how that felt and still be plodding along in my 'if it happens, it happens' bubble.
> 
> Did anyone else who has experienced MC feel really apprehensive that first BD afterwards? I was so tense, and sobbed so much afterwards.... felt like such a failure at having to start this journey all over again :cry: I'd already spurned DH's advances the night before but felt i really had to as he is keen to get trying again. His way of coping with our loss i suppose - he then felt bad because it upset me so much. I guess time will help x
> 
> I felt exactly that way when me and my dh bd for the first time after my mc. It almost felt like i was doing it for the first time. I put it down to the grief. Do take comfort from the fact you have conceived it will happen again. It took us 19 months to get our bfp so i was devastated when we lost our little bean. People would say at least now you can conceive but i didn't want to conceive another one i wanted the baby i lost. Its nearly a year since my mc and i still haven't had conceived but i take comfort in the fact its happened once it must happen again. It will get better, :hugs: shellClick to expand...

I completely forgot to respond to this! :dohh: Sorry.

I felt exactly the same way. It actually took a few weeks to rekindle the intimacy. I just felt so awful, and I didn't want anyone to touch me. Then it took a couple rounds for me to be an enthusiastic participant again. :blush: I do know some women who say they craved the intimacy following a m/c, so everyone is different. 

I too take comfort in the "you know you can get pregnant" thing (although in my case that once did damage that made it LESS likely to happen again in the future), but for some women this is the worst thing in the world to hear. This is when all of our experiences become unique and totally subjective. I would personally much rather have another miscarriage than another year with no bfp, but I know many women strongly disagree with me. It would just be nice to have another opportunity at first base, as I have a much elevated risk of another m/c, for a variety of reasons.

All of this just sucks--no one should have to experience a miscarriage or infertility. There's no justice in this, and all we can do is try to handle the crappy hand we've been dealt.

I hope that helps a bit Shell. I'm so sorry you're in this position. It makes me mad. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## pieceofpie

I finally read through the whole thread, I was at work and unable to but could have only sent something brief to Myshelong. 

I am so sorry about the M/C, I hope and pray that you get a BFP soon.

I have no idea about IVF, read upon it and it was suggested to me by my doctor but never paid much attention.

I had low progesterone, was told I had poor ovarian reserves however, it did not make sense to me because my fsh and lh comes back normal in the 3.52 and 4.02 miu range however prolactin was low. I took matters into my hands rather than my doctors pocket just to make sure I tried all I could before going back again. Its has been seven years NTNP and 3+ years seriously trying. I did the following changes so far. taken burdock roots to stimulate heat for three weeks each month; magnesium is healthy for balancing out the body, B-6, B-12, Vitex which is an hormone for women that has been used by the Egyptian, Chinese and Greek from the beginning. It increase progesterone, helps with strong egg formation etc. the only draw back it takes a bit longer to work, about three months I think. I started August 10 2013 with two tablets as per suggested dose but went to one due to making me ill and 800 mg folic acid. Last week I started strong B-complex because I now realise my body does not convert or take B-vitamins from anything I have eaten. This was never pointed out to me by a doctor. I started going over notes and history and realise that whenever I got pregnant, I was on B-vitamin supplements, follow up and learn about my body. 

To date not only did I have a PMS free period, but no twinge during ovulation but I did ovulate judging by CF and now I am three day late for AF. There is no indication of anovulatory period. 

Currently cervix is medium/medium and medium and temperature this morning was 98.5, Ladies I am of the opinion that it will happen for everyone on this thread sometimes we just have to try a little "home remedy along with the doctors" for full effectiveness. I am waiting to see if AF arrive any day now and if she has not by Monday of next week I will test. I take comfort in knowing I gave it all I got and can put it in the hands completely now. Than that is just me.

My FX and best of luck to everyone including baby dust.


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm. 
I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.

I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year. 

Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief. 

A good weekend to everyone!


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm. 
I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.

I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year. 

Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief. 

A good weekend to everyone!


----------



## TLB1986

pipilotta said:


> Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm.
> I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.
> 
> I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year.
> 
> Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief.
> 
> A good weekend to everyone!

That's exciting. Maybe will be doing IVF at the same time?? Will be starting Mini IVF (Short Protocol) around January 13th.:happydance:


----------



## dovkav123

TLB1986 said:


> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm.
> I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.
> 
> I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year.
> 
> Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief.
> 
> A good weekend to everyone!
> 
> That's exciting. Maybe will be doing IVF at the same time?? Will be starting Mini IVF (Short Protocol) around January 13th.:happydance:Click to expand...

I am very happy for you girls! So exciting! I am doing 3rd natural IVF this month. Why did you choose Mini IVF? Will you follow your natural cycle? It will be about quality egg not quantity. Is that right?

CD8 My blood tests were good yesterday.
LH 4.7 U/I
Estrogen 135.8 pg/ml
Uterine lining 8mm
16mm follicle

HCG shot is on Saturday 9:15pm, Monday retrieval 8:15am

We talked on phone with our RE
1. They did ICSI because of low motility. Fertilisaton rates are higher now because of ICSI and they've been doing it for 20 years. ICSI can hurt an embryo, but you can see it 2 hours after procedure it becomes dark, cloudy.
So RE will decide on Monday depending on the sperm count. It varies through the month. MY dh had normal SA 3 months ago. is it a fluke, or more stress causing low motility? Probably nothing geneticaly wrong. I am more comfortable with ICSI after a conversation today. My friend had 10 eggs retrieved anf non of them fertilise with IVF(SA were normal), they did ICSI next time and bingo!! They were lucky.
2. RE can not speculate why we didn't succeed this time. He agrees about doing a mock transfer after ER(try to do ET without embryo). The same RE will try to do ET on Wednesday.
3. No difference 2 day or 3 day transfer. We can do 2 day this time. Last month we did 3 day transfer,8A embryo. I thinkmy embryo is safer in me than in the lab.
4. Valium during ET. He says yes if I want if it helps me, it won't interfere with implantation. Maybe I should use natural form valerian root? It helps me with a stage fright....My legs were shaking!!! during ET! Maybe my cirvix and uterus were tight too? We had complications with ET.
5. He still says that natural IVF is a lower chance with one embryo than traditional.(if we put two embryos, i agree) Yes I agree finding egg, fertilising and growing in lab taking chances with singleton. I did it, we went against all odds and we did it !!!! Unfortunate it didn't stick.
But when my embryo is in my uterus, I beleave I have a higher chance of implantation because of normal hormonal levels and general natural body balance.


----------



## TLB1986

dovkav123 said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm.
> I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.
> 
> I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year.
> 
> Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief.
> 
> A good weekend to everyone!
> 
> That's exciting. Maybe will be doing IVF at the same time?? Will be starting Mini IVF (Short Protocol) around January 13th.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am very happy for you girls! So exciting! I am doing 3rd natural IVF this month. Why did you choose Mini IVF? Will you follow your natural cycle? It will be about quality egg not quantity. Is that right?
> 
> CD8 My blood tests were good yesterday.
> LH 4.7 U/I
> Estrogen 135.8 pg/ml
> Uterine lining 8mm
> 16mm follicle
> 
> HCG shot is on Saturday 9:15pm, Monday retrieval 8:15am
> 
> We talked on phone with our RE
> 1. They did ICSI because of low motility. Fertilisaton rates are higher now because of ICSI and they've been doing it for 20 years. ICSI can hurt an embryo, but you can see it 2 hours after procedure it becomes dark, cloudy.
> So RE will decide on Monday depending on the sperm count. It varies through the month. MY dh had normal SA 3 months ago. is it a fluke, or more stress causing low motility? Probably nothing geneticaly wrong. I am more comfortable with ICSI after a conversation today. My friend had 10 eggs retrieved anf non of them fertilise with IVF(SA were normal), they did ICSI next time and bingo!! They were lucky.
> 2. RE can not speculate why we didn't succeed this time. He agrees about doing a mock transfer after ER(try to do ET without embryo). The same RE will try to do ET on Wednesday.
> 3. No difference 2 day or 3 day transfer. We can do 2 day this time. Last month we did 3 day transfer,8A embryo. I thinkmy embryo is safer in me than in the lab.
> 4. Valium during ET. He says yes if I want if it helps me, it won't interfere with implantation. Maybe I should use natural form valerian root? It helps me with a stage fright....My legs were shaking!!! during ET! Maybe my cirvix and uterus were tight too? We had complications with ET.
> 5. He still says that natural IVF is a lower chance with one embryo than traditional.(if we put two embryos, i agree) Yes I agree finding egg, fertilising and growing in lab taking chances with singleton. I did it, we went against all odds and we did it !!!! Unfortunate it didn't stick.
> But when my embryo is in my uterus, I beleave I have a higher chance of implantation because of normal hormonal levels and general natural body balance.Click to expand...

I wanted to do the Mini IVF because you only use oral drugs. and yes your 100% right, it's about quality not quantity. I ovulate fine on my own so I don't think we need to be messing with that. I will be taking bc pill before we go, then I will stop taking it 3 days before we leave. af will arrive then I will be starting med's from cd3-8. They will be monitoring me during this time. Might need to do a trigger if needed. Then it should be the same as a regular IVF cycle.

Good luck with IVF. fx this time it will stick. :winkwink:


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello, 

I must apologise for my rude manner in which I just jump and join you ladies post/thread.

I happen to have communicate with Myshelong several times on another post and just seeing her, reading her story made me want to respond without thinking that my mother thought me manners and respect.

So here goes Hello!!!

My story:
Ttc for a very long time, cant seems to hold a pregnancy or have a living child.
Spend tons of cash on doctors who cannot seem to settle an exactly what my problem is.
Cannot comprehend some of the things you ladies are communicating about.
Currently I am CD 36 and six days late....
Hoping this is a positive.
Thank you ladies for allowing me to be a brief part of your group.
I wish each and everyone a BFP, good luck!!


----------



## pipilotta

TLB1986 said:


> pipilotta said:
> 
> 
> Dovkav, I wish you good luck for this round too. I'm with everyone here: 3rd time's a charm.
> I'm also struggling reading everyone's hard journey and am so hoping for a bfp here.
> 
> I got my letter with my date for pre ivf meeting with the fs which will be just before Christmas. And I guess my first cycle will start at the beginning of the new year.
> 
> Work has calmed down back to normal, which is a big relief.
> 
> A good weekend to everyone!
> 
> That's exciting. Maybe will be doing IVF at the same time?? Will be starting Mini IVF (Short Protocol) around January 13th.:happydance:Click to expand...

How exciting! If my cycle stays regular mine will start around the 20th. We are doing ICSI. Not sure which protocol, I will find out in late December. 
I hope that 2014 will bring many babies for us all!

Welcome pieceofpie, I keep my fingers crossed for you. 6 days late, I hope this is it!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I think your doc had really good suggestions. Apparently my clinic gives women a prescription for Valium for all transfers. They said it does help relax your inside lady parts. :haha: I also think it's a good idea for the same doc to do a trial transfer right before the real thing. I hope this time works for you!

Pippi, IVF is not too far away! :happydance: I hope you and TLB will be at the same time. It's really nice to have the buddies on here going through it more or less together. :cloud9: But you still have a few chances to get it yourself! :winkwink: :hugs:

Piece, hope this is it!

AFM, I'm off the birth control, so it's getting closer! :happydance:


----------



## pieceofpie

Good morning:

I truly hope so Pipi and pbl_ge. Trying to conceive for over all those years and reading and seeing others getting pregnant is very hard. Make me think on many occasion that I am a failure as a woman and serve no purpose here on earth. As of this morning and while typing this post I am somewhat dizzy, I hope its a good sign, don't want to start symptom spoting or reading something into every little thing only to know that I am having a late period. 
Had some run and pineapple last nite and one glass of vodlka for the first time. I am trying not to imagine pregnancy to the extreme and live life like I would if I did not want kids and it sneak up on me. I know it sounds weird but I guess its how I can deal with any disappointment if any.

I truly hope everyone work out for you ladies, I will be counting down with you all.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello ladies,

I know I have just started posting to this thread but I do have a very urgent question that I would more than happy if someone can answer seriously for me.

I called my doctor but my appointment is not until Wednesday.

(tmi) I am supposedly on CD37, with no symptoms of AF. I mean nada, nothing, I check my cervix this morning and it was high, close and medium. Last night and early morning BF and I had intercourse, we got a bit carried away and it ended up a bit rough sorta, I had no cramps or pain. This morning we continued and had another bout of sex around 10am and it was medium rough not like last night but not as gentle as it used to be. About one hour later, I developed cramps right in the lower abdomen, pubic area and a sharp back aches. Went to the bathroom and see light pink/orange/very, very faint red blood spot in underwear and when wipe on tissue. I put a pad on, chose not to go the tampon route and kept watching it. The pain subside within half hour of starting but the spotting continue in the same colour and getting less and less in amount of flow. 

Would you considered this a period (I record it as such) or would you considered it a miscarry of very early pregnancy? and does this mean sex would be a problem for me in the future?

Thanks for the response, if any.


----------



## MrsImpatient

Hi ladies,

I learn so much from y'all and I am so thankful for it. I thought I had educated myself about this stuff pretty well... but the deeper I get, the more I feel like I know nothing.

My husband and I went to see a reproductive specialist and he gave us a lot of really great information. So now we just have to get all the testing done (again-since most of our testing is almost a year old). Well the first test so far was testing my AMH. My gyno never tested my AMH so I was a little nervous. The clinic called back and said my number was 5.36 and anything over 3 is good. But then she asked me if I have ever been checked for PCOS or had anyone ever said anything to me about it? I told her "no" and she said, "O.K. you can talk to the doctor about it at your next appointment".

I am a little freaked out. I don't know what to think. Am I supposed to be happy that I had a good number or is it cause for concern? Am I overreacting? I know lots of women have PCOS, but I feel like the nurse just didn't want to talk to me about it all and just wanted to get off the phone.

I just feel silly to be struggling with this for so long and feeling like I know nothing. I was hoping someone might be able to enlighten me a little bit.

TIA


----------



## pbl_ge

MrsImpatient said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I learn so much from y'all and I am so thankful for it. I thought I had educated myself about this stuff pretty well... but the deeper I get, the more I feel like I know nothing.
> 
> My husband and I went to see a reproductive specialist and he gave us a lot of really great information. So now we just have to get all the testing done (again-since most of our testing is almost a year old). Well the first test so far was testing my AMH. My gyno never tested my AMH so I was a little nervous. The clinic called back and said my number was 5.36 and anything over 3 is good. But then she asked me if I have ever been checked for PCOS or had anyone ever said anything to me about it? I told her "no" and she said, "O.K. you can talk to the doctor about it at your next appointment".
> 
> I am a little freaked out. I don't know what to think. Am I supposed to be happy that I had a good number or is it cause for concern? Am I overreacting? I know lots of women have PCOS, but I feel like the nurse just didn't want to talk to me about it all and just wanted to get off the phone.
> 
> I just feel silly to be struggling with this for so long and feeling like I know nothing. I was hoping someone might be able to enlighten me a little bit.
> 
> TIA

I have high AMH (~6.0) without PCOS. The docs gave me the whole hormone panel to explore PCOS, but it all came back normal. The good news is that it means I have plenty of eggs. The bad news is that ovulation induction can be a little trickier (I also am "brittle," meaning that it's very difficult to calibrate ovulation stimulation meds, but I don't know how common that is for people with high AMH/no PCOS) as you're more likely to over-respond. 

You should read up on PCOS to see if it sounds like you:
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/polycystic-ovary-syndrome/DS00423/DSECTION=symptoms
There are other symptoms associated with it, the most important being no or inconsistent ovulation. That's not a problem I've ever had. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsImpatient

Thanks for the info pbl_ge! I don't seem to have any of the other symptoms. I guess I will just have to wait and see what the Dr. says and go from there. I am just used to getting bad news at this point that I immediately assume the worst.

Thanks again for taking the time to answer my post!


----------



## pieceofpie

Had to go to the hospital on a emergency. Having a M/C, I could just jump off the bridge at this moment. I know I have no one to answer question for me and sit my hip home thinking the blooding would sort out and now this. I have to go into hospital tomorrow.

Tired of this, I really have no one.


----------



## pieceofpie

Np post please, I just want to wallow in my own stupidness and sadness.


----------



## DBZ34

pieceofpie said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I know I have just started posting to this thread but I do have a very urgent question that I would more than happy if someone can answer seriously for me.
> 
> I called my doctor but my appointment is not until Wednesday.
> 
> (tmi) I am supposedly on CD37, with no symptoms of AF. I mean nada, nothing, I check my cervix this morning and it was high, close and medium. Last night and early morning BF and I had intercourse, we got a bit carried away and it ended up a bit rough sorta, I had no cramps or pain. This morning we continued and had another bout of sex around 10am and it was medium rough not like last night but not as gentle as it used to be. About one hour later, I developed cramps right in the lower abdomen, pubic area and a sharp back aches. Went to the bathroom and see light pink/orange/very, very faint red blood spot in underwear and when wipe on tissue. I put a pad on, chose not to go the tampon route and kept watching it. The pain subside within half hour of starting but the spotting continue in the same colour and getting less and less in amount of flow.
> 
> Would you considered this a period (I record it as such) or would you considered it a miscarry of very early pregnancy? and does this mean sex would be a problem for me in the future?
> 
> Thanks for the response, if any.


Hi piece. :hugs: 

Not sure if I'm reading this right, but you had some spotting after rough sex and you're afraid you might be having a miscarriage? Have you tested? Has the bleeding gotten heavier? I've heard some spotting is common in early pregnancy...do you think it could be this? 

I wouldn't consider it CD1 unless it's red blood and quite a bit of it. I don't think sex should be a problem for you in the future, but if you are pregnant and you think it has caused the bleeding, I would stop until you get further along and are cleared by the doctor. But, in general, sex in early pregnancy is ok.

I hope everything is okay! :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

pieceofpie said:


> Had to go to the hospital on a emergency. Having a M/C, I could just jump off the bridge at this moment. I know I have no one to answer question for me and sit my hip home thinking the blooding would sort out and now this. I have to go into hospital tomorrow.
> 
> Tired of this, I really have no one.

Oh no! Just read this. :hugs: I'm sorry you feel so alone!

So, you went to the hospital yesterday and they sent you home and told you to come back in again today? How are you doing?


----------



## pieceofpie

I am at the hospital, had an u/s and they say it seem like I had a M/C I did a beta and the test showed my hcg at 6.9. I have been given Arcoxia which is a muscle relaxant, the doctor says it will help stop the contraction. 

I am so hurt and frigging hate Dwayne at this point and time, I really did not want to because I suspected a baby was there and told him this but nooooo and then I give into the charm and his dimples. I could just kick myself over. I am still spotting pale blood that only come when my back aches. My doctor wants to keep me in another day for observation, I just feel so alone, I think if one more person come to say its for the best I will shoot them.

I will talk to Dwayne and let him know that I cant handle this and continue with this because it hurts too much, that is the 3rd pregnancy so I don't think its in the making for me to be mother. I need about a case of red wine and somewhere to hide and rethink my life because this is not worth it.

Thanks ladies and I wish you all the best.


----------



## DBZ34

pieceofpie said:


> I am at the hospital, had an u/s and they say it seem like I had a M/C I did a beta and the test showed my hcg at 6.9. I have been given Arcoxia which is a muscle relaxant, the doctor says it will help stop the contraction.
> 
> I am so hurt and frigging hate Dwayne at this point and time, I really did not want to because I suspected a baby was there and told him this but nooooo and then I give into the charm and his dimples. I could just kick myself over. I am still spotting pale blood that only come when my back aches. My doctor wants to keep me in another day for observation, I just feel so alone, I think if one more person come to say its for the best I will shoot them.
> 
> I will talk to Dwayne and let him know that I cant handle this and continue with this because it hurts too much, that is the 3rd pregnancy so I don't think its in the making for me to be mother. I need about a case of red wine and somewhere to hide and rethink my life because this is not worth it.
> 
> Thanks ladies and I wish you all the best.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I can't believe people are saying that 'it's for the best' to you at a time like this! How insensitive!:growlmad: 

You know, as much as you think it was the rough sex that may have caused this, it's also possible that there was something chromosomal that went wrong and the sex was just a coincidence...Try not to hate Dwayne. I know it's hard not to blame him right now, or to feel guilty, but it wasn't anything you did or didn't do. I would suggest you do talk to him and get your feelings out. Letting him know how you feel and having his support through this tough time is important. 

M/Cs are so hard. So so hard. I'm sorry you have to go through it. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

I agree with DBZ - This is no ones fault, not yours or Dwaynes.

Just want to give you a virtual hug, so sorry you are goign through this, I know you have worked very hard to become pregnant. Very sorry Pie.


----------



## flou

:hugs: pieceofpie

You did nothing wrong and did not cause your mc. Im so sorry for your loss. People would say that to me when i had my mc that it was probably for the best and at least i know i could conceive. It was the last thing i wanted to hear after i had just lost a most wanted baby. Take care and talk to your OH about how you feel. You're never alone. There are plenty of ladies on here who understand what you are going through.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hugs pieceofpie, sounds like a horrible experience. It really wasn't your fault, or anyone else's! Hope you feel better soon x

When I had my m/c my grandmother was all full of 'Oh, well at least you can get pregnant.' and even my GP said that to me when I told her. I felt like saying, 'Well, what's the point in getting pregnant if you don't get a baby at the end of it, huh?' I mean, what else, at least I ovulate? At least I have a man in my life? At least I have a uterus? I'm very thankful for all of that but it doesn't help me one bit!


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry pieceofpie, make sure you take good care of yourself. 

Ella, did I read right? Massive congrats!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks! I'm too nervous to be positive about it yet after my m/c two months ago - and various other reasons!


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry you had to go through that, Pie. :hugs: It's definitely not your fault, nor because of the :sex:. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

Spoiler
And congrats again, Ella! :yipee:


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello everyone, Thanks so much for the support and the comforted words. It is sad indeed for me. In my family we have not had a baby since 1985 and it just seems like there will never be another one. 

I just cant understand it but the bleeding stop and I have no symptoms except my breast is still a bit tender. My hcg level is not 5.4 I could not believe its going down so fast, it makes everything seems so final. I kept praying since yesterday that it was all just a mistake, maybe it was indeed for the best as everyone said. My doctor said my eggs are not good and to add to it I am over 35, in my late thirties so maybe there is a point to it all. I am just so confused that at the moment food or water is of little interest to me.

Ella am I to understand that there is congratulation in order. If so I am so happy for you, at least we got some good news here. I am so sorry I bought my depression here.


----------



## dovkav123

pieceofpie, sorry what happened to you.
Don't you listen to those dr. they go by the book an we're all different.
I am sure you'll get another BFP. Women after m/c are very fertile. Look at Ella. Don't apologize for your pain, we are here to help:hugs:

I am A PUPO and 2ww began. Transfer went smoothly yesterdaqy, 8A cell bean is swimming in me now. I am happy to say that SA was great so we did IVF not ICSI. Something new and more natural was done, it is always hope that this one will stick.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Right, think of that pieceofpie - I'm not saying my pg will be viable, I really don't know at the moment, but I did get pg 2 months after I m/c-ed! And the first month after m/c I didn't even ovulate properly so it doesn't count! Would never have believed it - didn't have a single BFP for over 18 months, then practically two in row! Anything can change in a minute. 

I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you can look forward to a brighter future, soon, soon soon! Although when I m/ced I wanted those babies (twins), not another baby! But it passes. Also, you're prob. having to deal with a lot of hormones it's so easy to get depressed :( :( Feel good. Thinking of you. And we all vent here and get depressed and moan and cry, please don't feel you have to apologize at all!


----------



## pieceofpie

How my, you guys are making me feel great about myself at the moment. The bleeding is back but in terms of spotting. I hope it stop very soon and I can move beyond this point and start looking at other things. The doctors here are so depressing and every time they open their mouth I get more depress. I am home now and the only good thing is we live far from the city and by the sea so I can somewhat relax.

Dovkav, I am soooo keeping my fingers cross for you, so when you think we are going to find out. Eight babies, it would be great if all eight implant, this is great news indeed and I am so excited

Ella, it will be a success, I don't believe in lightening striking in the same place twice. Next year will be a happy event for everyone on this board.

I think pregnancy is catching once we get two, many more will follow. I will indeed remind positive and hope I get another opportunity before year end so does everyone else.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dovkav - Good luck with the little bean, hopefully it will be a healthy strong implant!

Started the bding for this cycle and had a bit of a panic attack the other night thinking of it all. Calmed down after my acupuncture session so at least I am not a ball of crazy right now lol. Fingers are crossed that the yoga, acupuncture, maca and soy work their magic!

How is everyone else feeling this Friday?


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for the panic, Myshel. :hugs: It's such a rollercoaster, so I can't imagine what it's like to get back on after a break.

I start stims tonight, and apparently all time has stopped. I've been thinking it would all go really fast once I was at this point, but I swear the clock has moved at half time all day. Of course, that could have to do with me being excited for Friday night, too! :winkwink:


----------



## dovkav123

myshel, you worked so hard for this cycle. You deserve your big and fat BFP!
The probem you'll have, you'll never kow which fertility method helped you! That won't matter at that time!

pbl_ge, you're officially IVF gal. I hope this road will be smooth and short! 

pieceofpie, I hope you feel better.
say hello to Bahamas. What a fanastic place to spend a weekend. Dreaming, dreaming.....
Sticky Babies July 2014!


----------



## TLB1986

Af showed her ugly face on Saturday:cry:... Still a BFP Virgin. Starting 5mg Femara again tonight. HOpe this is the last month I'll have to take it.:winkwink:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry Af showed TLB. Fingers crossed this cycle works for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

TLB - That is the worst. 

Just dropped hubby off to the airport for the week, he will be coming back Friday night, but it looks like I have not ovulated yet :(
I think Soy is going to make me ovulate late, I just hope it is so late that Scott gets back in time to hit it!


----------



## TLB1986

Myshelsong said:


> TLB - That is the worst.
> 
> Just dropped hubby off to the airport for the week, he will be coming back Friday night, but it looks like I have not ovulated yet :(
> I think Soy is going to make me ovulate late, I just hope it is so late that Scott gets back in time to hit it!

Thanks!! Good Luck with this cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! :flower: Kinda quiet here. Is everyone doing okay?

TLB, so sorry about the bfn. :hugs: Hope this is your month!

Myshel, hope your timing works out okay. So frustrating when you miss that teeny little window! 

Dovkav, when is test date? And how are you feeling? :winkwink:

What's the news with everyone else? :friends:

IVF is a bit bumpy so far, and I'm very nervous. My estradiol shot up like a rocket from 28 to 896 in three days (they want it to double daily). They're monitoring me closely, but I'm very worried the cycle will get cancelled. Will know more tomorrow. 

Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

It seems like most of us or in the waiting stage .... 
still no temp jump or ovulation cramping so hopeing it holds out for the weekend to ovulate.

Hopefully everything goes well with your IVF!

Dov - any test news?


----------



## flou

Pbl wishing you the best with the ivf. I hope they don't have to cancel

Myshel hope your DH gets back in time for you to catch the egg

sorry AF showed TLB :hugs:

AF also showed for me at the weekend. It was really hard this month as this time last year i had just conceived my angel. Ive got a doc appt on Thursday as my period pains have been really bad for the last 4 cycles. Especially in my back on the day of AF. I also want to see if we can be referred back to the fs as its nearly been a year since my mc and when we went in March they told us to wait a year after our mc. After trying for number 1 for 2 and a half years and 1 mc on the way i want some kind of answers and possible help.


----------



## madtowngirl

Omg flou I am in almost the exact same boat. I had an m/c in late January/early February (confirmed on Valentine's day), and the doctors refuse to see me until next January. I really hate that. My periods have been irregular, and my cycle lengths have varied by as much as 8 days, but "no, come back next year!"

I'm 31, I don't have time to play stupid doctor waiting games. :cry:

This is actually my first post in the lttc forum, also...I've been sort of lurking here. I know my length is a drop in the bucket to some of you, but I've now been officially trying for a year, with one loss. I don't understand why I can't be a mommy. :shrug:


----------



## flou

madtowngirl said:



> Omg flou I am in almost the exact same boat. I had an m/c in late January/early February (confirmed on Valentine's day), and the doctors refuse to see me until next January. I really hate that. My periods have been irregular, and my cycle lengths have varied by as much as 8 days, but "no, come back next year!"
> 
> I'm 31, I don't have time to play stupid doctor waiting games. :cry:
> 
> This is actually my first post in the lttc forum, also...I've been sort of lurking here. I know my length is a drop in the bucket to some of you, but I've now been officially trying for a year, with one loss. I don't understand why I can't be a mommy. :shrug:

Sorry for your loss. I'm 32 and I feel exactly the same. It took us 19 months to get our first bfp whilst waiting for a Fs appt. When we went which was after my mc they told us come back in a year. I felt like i was back at square one and nearing the two year mark at that point. Very frustrating! We have now been trying 10 months since my mc and im going to ask to be referred as it will take a few months for the referral. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## pipilotta

I'm sorry Af showed flou.

Welcome madtowngirl. I'm sorry for your loss.

Myshel, have you od yet? I hope you have luck and it happens on the weekend. 

How are your numbers developing pblge? I hope they don't cancel the cycle. 

Dovkav, how are you? 

Lots of chaos in my life, got an interview for a job which sounds fantastic but would mean I couldn't do ivf, and I'm nervous. The interview wont happen for a week or even a bit more. 
I also have to go away next week and I still have to do a day 2 blood test for the ivf assessment and it might be during that time. I rang them up if i can do it in November, but they weren't really helpful. And my chart does look different than past ones.

Wishing everyone a good weekend


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies, Temp shot up this morning and was having back pains yesterday so pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. Not fantastic but we did get some in on Sunday so FX .... although not really expecting anything with it.

Pipi - why would you not be able to do IVF if you have a job interview? Is it on a day you have to go to a drs appointment?

Mad - Welcome 
I am also around the same age, turning 32 in less than a week and just feel so much pressure!


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel, not the interview itself but if they would offer me the job. It's a really good job but in a different country and I wouldn't be eligible for funding, and there is no way we could afford going private.


----------



## pipilotta

Myshel, not the interview itself but if they would offer me the job. It's a really good job but in a different country and I wouldn't be eligible for funding, and there is no way we could afford going private.


----------



## pbl_ge

Pipi, that's a terrible decision to have to make. It is in a country in which you might have health insurance coverage for it? I'm not sure whether to offer you good luck on your interview or not! :shrug:

Myshel, if you did O, that means OH wasn't around, right? Hope you caught it, anyway! FWIW, I just turned 36, and the doctors keep telling me I'm young. :jo: :haha: 

Mad, welcome. Sorry for your loss. :hugs: i think most people here accept 1 year or more as LTTTC, although there are definitely some who disagree. Don't feel bad about posting here, though I hope your stay is short and sweet. 

Flou, so sorry about the anniversary. :hugs: My 1 year mark was hard, too. NEVER thought I'd see that date without getting pregnant again. :nope: Now I just hope I get to see two lines again SOME time! I hope that you can see your FS. I think that one year post-MC before you get help rule is so cruel. 

AFM, I'm in the thick of it for IVF. I'm not PCOS, but I do have high AMH, and I'm very close to over-responding. They're monitoring me closely so I don't get into OHSS range. I'm also worried because my estrogen levels inexplicably crashed during my injectables cycle, so that seems like a very real possibility for me this cycle. I'm also getting pretty sick of the needles, but that may be because I'm a little cranky and teary (HORMONES!). Next scan is tomorrow, and I'm hoping I'll get an egg retrieval date. 

Hope everyone here is doing well! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## flou

Pipi that's a very difficult decision to make. Good luck with whatever you decide.

pbl good luck with the scan and the first steps of IVF to hopefully get your little one.

My appt with my GP went well today. He has referred us back to the fs so now we just have to wait for the appt. I spoke to him about my painful periods and the fact that my back in the last few cycles is killing. I get constipation and bloating about a week before AF until AF. He thinks the back pain could be this and has given me some pain meds and some mild laxative to help. But he also thinks it will be worth me getting checked for Endo. He is going to put this in his letter to the FS. So more waiting but at least i feel a tiny step forward.


----------



## dovkav123

Flou, sorry to hear about your backpains. Have you tried probiotics? 
Maybe dr. will recommend you a lap?
My dr also suspects endo. I have only one symptoms for years now. After Ov I have urinary cramping, sometimes mild, or sometimes bad.... But this month they were less than minimum.
I was checked for UTI twice and I was negative.

pipi, I can see you are really excited about a new job! I really hope you'll get both. Which country are you talking about? Maybe they have affordable IVF?

myshel, welcome to 2ww. I hope it'll go by fast to you.I understood you BD'ed before O, :thumbup:more chances to success.

how do you like new b and b? I don't, so I changed to the old one. You scroll down all the way and find purple magnolia, click on bandb momtastic.


I am 10dpo. I am really optimistic this month. I don't have any special symptoms...but just overall feeling is positive.


We did IVF not ICSI and we transfered day 2 instead day 3. I was 2 days after O and my ET was easier. Still it was not 100%. Dr. says i think catheter is in, I think see bubble in here (embryo on the u/s). Uncertinty, uncertinty......
My hubby wants me to test now, but I want to wait till Sat. I don't have a test at home, so I have no temptation... On Sat we are planing a day trip to Switzeland and I don't want BfN to spoil our nice mountain ride.
I am having a very stressful life right now. My hubbies dad is 92 and he has Alzheimers, and his mom is emotinal person, so it is very tough everyday. We live in the same house but dif. appartments, still too close for the comfort zone. I am really trying hard not to suck bad energy and stress to my soul. 
I pray and hope everyday that the baby will bring peace and joy to us!
I really wish to get preggo this month, because we really have to come back to US.


----------



## madtowngirl

Thanks for the condolences/welcomes, ladies. I know this sounds weird to say, but I feel a lot more comfortable with LTTTC-ers than...well, some others. This forum in general seems to be a lot more realistic and supportive. I can't tell you how many times people have just told me to "relax! It will happen!", "just stay positive! This is totally your month!" or "it will happen when it is meant to happen!"

I understand the sentiment when people say that, but pushing false hope only makes every failed cycle worse. :wacko:

dovkav123, FX for you! I'm really interested to hear more about how IVF works for you.


----------



## pipilotta

Pblge and Dovkav, the job would be in Australia, I need to look into Health insurance over there. 

I still have the interview to go through so maybe the decision will be made for me. 

Dovkav, I cross my fingers for you. You so deserve this. I hope you get to relax on your weekend getaway. 

Good luck for the scan tomorrow Pblge.


----------



## dovkav123

12dpo today and BFN
5-6 days till my AF. Hoping it was too early.
I am taking it less stressful than my hubby. He wants to quit IVF. He can't handle this any more....
On the other hand He thinks that this test was the cheapest in the store, and the worst one. 
Motto of the day: LoL and blame the test.I
It does pick up 25 sensitivity. But it states the best results on the day of missed period. 


pipi, good luck this cycle, I pray and hope. You told us that your chart looks different this month. How? Longer LP? Temps higher?


----------



## pbl_ge

dovkav123 said:


> 12dpo today and BFN
> 5-6 days till my AF. Hoping it was too early.
> I am taking it less stressful than my hubby. He wants to quit IVF. He can't handle this any more....
> On the other hand He thinks that this test was the cheapest in the store, and the worst one.
> Motto of the day: LoL and blame the test.I
> It does pick up 25 sensitivity. But it states the best results on the day of missed period.

So sorry for bfn, Dovkav. I hope it was too early, too. Are you going to test again with a better test, or wait until blood test? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

I'm so sorry Dovkav. I'm hoping it was too early. You are not out yet. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

My temps were climbing higher and higher and I had hoped that I was lucky, but this morning I got a massive temperature drop and af arrived late this afternoon. Sigh.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Mad, I completely agree and understand. Sometimes when I am with my friends who have children and never had any issues I have a hard time just acting normal. How do you have sympathy to the women that have everything we want when they are complaining about it. I understand we all need to vent and Motherhood has stresses but honestly I would kill for those stresses vrs mine.

Dov - Hun you are so early do not stress out or worry. Wait until you are closer to your missed af to test. Day 12 is crazy early so fx for you!!!

Pip - that is not fun, sorry. :( AF sucks!

It is my Bday weekend and we are pretty sure we missed our shot this cycle so I have decided to just relax and have a good time. Not going to worry about anything and if it happens it happens.... or so I say until af arrives and I curl up into a little ball and cry for 2 hours. Oh well, turning 32 Yay for me.


----------



## flou

Happy birthday myshel! I'm also 32. I hope you have a good birthday and you never know may be this month will surprise you. And if not i hope next cycle is lucky for you.

sorry AF arrived pipi :hugs:

dovkav 12dpo is very early. I hope you get a bfp soon!


----------



## pbl_ge

Happy birthday, Myshel!!! :cake: :cake: :cake: Hope it's a great one! (And perhaps you'll get a surprise!) Definitely hear you about complaining mothers, but I dislike the braggy ones more. :sulk: 

So sorry about AF, Pipi. :hugs: 

Dovkav, any more testing? :dust:

How is everyone else? :flower:

Just had my last scan, and things are looking good. Will trigger either today or tomorrow, depending on estradiol levels. Have tons of follies, so I just gotta hope that some of them are filled with healthy eggs! (%s decrease after age 35. :jo:) Then I have to be very careful about OHSS, as I'm high-ish risk.

Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Happy birthday Myshel! Good on you for relaxing and having a good time. 

Wow Pbldge, you are nearly there. This is so exciting. I hope you get a few eggs, it's looking really promising though.

I'm going onto a spontaneous road trip tomorrow after my day 2 blood test. I have the week off and decided to join my dh at his out of town work. It's a nice coastal town, and if the weather is nice I might book in that first surf lesson I wanted to do for years. And there is also Christmas shopping to be done.


----------



## emeraldjoy

Hello ladies,

May I join your group? I have been trying to conceive for over two years with no success --Nothing. I had irregular cycles; some where over 120 days long and then they would only restart with a progesterone shot. This was so frustrating until this summer when I started getting acupuncture. My cycles became very regular and normal at around 31 days long. However, I still did not get pregnant. Probably because my DH's sperm are irregularly shaped and slow, but the most recent semen analysis showed that there is some improvement in this area. Anyway, I got really discouraged and stopped the acupuncture for a few months, but recently restarted it because I didn't get my period. 

I think I am in denial about this whole thing. I am really hesitant to do anything more then acupuncture, because the next steps seem so involved and difficult. I keep hoping that something will happen "naturally". But I think by posting on this thread I am starting to take step toward accepting that conception for me will probably not be an easy, spontaneous process.


----------



## dovkav123

myshel, Happy birthday to you! May all your dreams be not only dreams anymore!:flower:

pipi, sorry for the :witch:, it sucks, she never misses Halloween. 
how fun! road trip, surfing, Christmas shopping you have a great life, girl! Jelous, jelous!

emaraldjoy, welcome! Have you diagnosed with PCOS?


The blood tests were BFN. No signs of implantation. Nothing. I felt empty this morning, I came to the clinic for my blood tests with eyes full of tears. 
My hubby made me cry. 
He told me maybe it is not the right time.
He told me maybe we not meant to have children. Maybe our purpose of life is a different one.
Childless couples we know 3 of them, they are happy.

My life without a child, I see no purpose. It is unconditional love and I need that maddly!!! It is a magical experience. It is a different love than my relatives or my hubby.
We do live in stressful household and I do agree that stress can cause our infertility. 
I think infertility is a disease and we have pills for that!
Animals don't suffer infertility only we humans. Except My dog, she never had puppies because she didn't let any of the dogs close to her.
I think we all gonna have children in one time of our lives, it is just the matter of when. When the right moment comes.

1.I. am seeing my RE on the 8th of November. 
2. I am doing my thrombofilia genetic testing this week. It cost around 200euro. This gene is common with a women with unexplain infertility.
3. Also I want to test my hubbies sperm(genetic way), maybe we'll pick the healthiest one and do ICSI.
4. Adding hormones to my IVF doesn't make sense. If my uterus doesn't take one, it won't take 2 or 3 embryos. 
5. Also I want to talk about assisting hatching. In the lab dr. grows embryos for 5 days and than dr. make a whole in it. That suppose to help embryo leave the shell. Maybe this is our problem too.
6. I was a child when Chernobyl radiactive atom factory exploded. Children are the most vulnerable. The cloud did go by Lithuania. And we love mushrooms!!! Many people are diagnosed with cancer in Lithuania and my age girls suffer with thyroid problems. If my eggs are damaged somehow, I am in the deep problem. I can test them, if I have only one why should I test. Just wait for a healthy egg to pop!
If I do medicated IVF, I have a reason to test and pick a healthiest one.
I was Exposed to Radiation and I have a risk to develop cancer later on in life. Hormonal treatment, high levels of estrogen can only turn on my cancer cells to thrive!

Oh no dovka! Stop talking nonsense!
Be thankful for this beautiful Tuesday. Fresh air, beautiful mountains and sky! One day more I have lives and I am very grateful for that!

We have it good!
Now I just want to relax, have :wine: and gourmet sex!


----------



## Myshelsong

Holy Dov - That sounds like one crazy horrible day with alot of internal discussion going on. I don't really know what do say except You have to keep on doing what you are comfortable with and try to stay positive. 

I know you dont probably want to go down this route, but have you guys considered adoption? Scott and I have been talking about this and once we move have decided to put ourself on the waiting list for private adoption. It is probably expensive but takes years so hopefully will have already done IVF by the time this rolls around.
Emerald - welcome and good luck on your journey. I also wonder if you have been tested to find out why your cycles are so wacked?

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. I had a great weekend and a great birthday. Very nice to take some time to myself and just relax. Did have a sad moment but got over it quickly with a glass (or two) of wine.

Pipi - Have a great road Trip!!!

Pebble: you are getting so close! Hope the trigger goes well. FX and baby dust EVERYWHERE!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, I'm so sorry. :hugs: It does seem like you have a lot to discuss with your RE. Is OH okay with continuing to try more thing? I know he struggles with ART. :nope: I hope that you get some answers and can find a plan that makes sense for you. Some additional testing seems like a good idea. :hugs: I definitely will want to go the adoption route (foster to adopt...we don't have $20,000 sitting around for private) if none of this ever works. I know adoption isn't for everyone, but I know a bunch of adopted families and they seem pretty happy. It's a different journey, but parenting is still important to me, even if it's not my own. There's also donor eggs and donor embryos to consider. Hope you and OH have some good gourmet times!: winkwink:

Myshel, glad you had a good birthday weekend! :cake: 

Emerald, welcome! :hi: Deciding not to try on your own anymore can be really tough. It is difficult to go through assisted conception, but it also can make it happen much faster than it would otherwise, and of course for lots of women it won't happen at all without help. It also can feel good that there's a team of people helping you in your efforts. If your cycles are that long, getting some meds to help you regulate them (Clomid or Femera) could be all you need. We're here to support you no matter what you do! 

AFM, I really thought my IVF was going to be cancelled, but it wasn't! Egg retrieval tomorrow. Will give an update soon!

Hope everyone here is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## madtowngirl

Good luck with your ER tomorrow, pbl_ge!!

And Happy belated Birthday, Myshelsong!

Regarding adoption, I definitely want to go that route, too, if I can't get pregnant, but DH is vehemently opposed to it right now. When I bring it up, he accuses me of wanting to "just give up" on getting pregnant. It's not that I want to give up, it's that I'm trying to be realistic, and keep options open. The adoption process takes a while, especially if you adopt a child from abroad (which we would likely look into). I know how terrible it sounds, but the idea of adopting domestically (I'm in the U.S.) terrifies me, because I've heard so many horror stories about the birth parents changing their minds, or coming back for the child. After all of this stress of having trouble conceiving, it would probably kill me to have something like that happen to me.

I actually work for a company that gives financial assistance and 4 weeks of 80% paid leave for adoption. I really wish all workplaces gave some sort of benefit for adoption.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck on Egg Retrieval!


----------



## pipilotta

Dovkav, I'm really sorry that it didn't work this cycle. Your ideas about the different test sound good. Don't give up, there is still time. And you might get your answers soon. 

Pblge, good luck for ec.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks ladies! I had so many follies during stims, but when my estradiol crashed on Monday, I must have lost a bunch. They only got 7 eggs. :sad1: Hoping that I get good fertilization and survival rates, but I'm less optimistic. It only takes one, though! 

Hope all are well. :hugs:


----------



## TLB1986

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks ladies! I had so many follies during stims, but when my estradiol crashed on Monday, I must have lost a bunch. They only got 7 eggs. :sad1: Hoping that I get good fertilization and survival rates, but I'm less optimistic. It only takes one, though!
> 
> Hope all are well. :hugs:

Good Luck!!


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks! I forgot to post that all seven survived and were fertilized! :happydance: Transfer tomorrow. FX!!!


----------



## pipilotta

Omg pblge, that's wonderful. I wish you all the best for the transfer, and I hope it will stick!


----------



## flou

That's great news pblge! I hope the transfer goes well. Fxd this leads you to get your little one!


----------



## pbl_ge

Two 8-cell embies on board! :happydance: May even have frosties. Doc put my pregnancy chances at 80%, but my live birth chances at 47%. I guess that's why they don't want you to test early. :shrug: 

Anyone got TWW advice? :shrug:


----------



## madtowngirl

Oooo pbl_ge, I hope this is it! I'm crossing everything that can be crossed for you!

As for tww advice, find something non-ttc/baby related to bury yourself in for the next two weeks. A book, a craft project, a really good tv series....anything! I feel like thinking about the possibility of pregnancy makes the tww feel like a month, so I try very hard to distract myself with sewing projects (I'm a seamstress).


----------



## flou

Pblge I hope your little embies take and stick. I have my fxd for you!

I agree with madtown just try and take your mind off of the tww. This won't be easy but it will hopefully make the next two weeks go quickly. I have Ov'd this weekend so i have just started the tww as well! Lets hope we both have bfps in 2 weeks time.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello everyone, How are you all?

I am sorry for the length of time that I have gone missing, just had some sorting out to do.

I will read and comment on post later, as I am in a rush but thought I would share some great news with you all. On October I was given an opportunity for full and sole adoption of a baby boy that will be birth in March 2014. Like myself the mother is a foreigner and she is already the mother of two small children. The adoption will be a private one and I will have the child immediately upon birth. Currently I am putting all the legal documents together. The only thing I have to do is cover the NIB contributions, and pay 1/3 of her immigration status fee for another year, pay all medical expenses of the mother and since her family don't want it out that she is pregnant, it is recommended that she goes private.

I am excited on one hand however, on the other I am scared stiff because of the fact that I don't want somewhere in the future she wants access to the baby.

I am not sure if I should look at this as god answering my prayers for a baby or its just a coincidence. I know I have grown up on the saying that he answers prayers but never in the way you want it.....so just maybe.


----------



## Myshelsong

pbl_ge said:


> Two 8-cell embies on board! :happydance: May even have frosties. Doc put my pregnancy chances at 80%, but my live birth chances at 47%. I guess that's why they don't want you to test early. :shrug:
> 
> Anyone got TWW advice? :shrug:

OMG that is so exciting!

Get a good book, have a nice tea with a warm blanket, listen to good music and watch some romantic sappy movies that make you feel good on the inside. 

Wish you all the luck!

Pie - congratulations, that is fast but great news. Hope it all works out for you.

AFM, Started my girly days yesterday :cry:
On to the next cycle!


----------



## pieceofpie

Was not even conscience that I posted it because I thought I deleted it and said Happy holidays instead to everyone and will post later. 

The mother is Asian and she is pregnant for a Negro male so it is taboo where she is from however she is too far along in the pregnancy for an abortion and the call came on the 16th October. I know her mother very well so it more like a favour than anything else but because I have decided to do it I have decided to make it completely legal since the mother would be heading back to her country after the birth to get married, what can I say.

Also here in the Bahamas we do not have the long process for adoption as other countries I guess because I know that once an arrangement is made with the birth mother and the necessary paper works or drawn up legally there is nothing to hold back the process...I was guided through this by a medical staff member who had the exact same procedure done three years ago. So for those looking into adoption maybe a visit to the Bahamas might just work out for you all, like it did for me.


----------



## madtowngirl

pieceofpie, that is wonderful news! Good luck, and I hope it all runs smoothly!

Myshelsong, I'm sorry your girly days are here. :(


----------



## flou

Good luck pieceofpie! I hope everything goes well for you. Me and my DH have set a time limit of three more years ttc. I will be 35 by then and we have still not had a little one we have decided to go down the adoption route. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck on the adoption process, pieceofpie! I hope it all goes smoothly. 



DH and I have talked about adoption pretty candidly. We both agree that we are open to adoption and would happily pursue it if TTC doesn't work out and maybe we'd do it even if it does. We've also talked about being foster parents and fostering to adopt. It would be a much harder road, but making a difference in a child's life, even if it's for a little while, would be worth it. Helping those kids that are born to parents that can't care for them the way we could would be so rewarding. We're just not stable enough to do it right now. One day, though.


----------



## Myshelsong

Well Girly days are almost over so onto another round of yoga and sex!

How is everyone doing this month? I have decided - at the advisment of my acupuncturist - to be positive and do what makes me feel happy.
So I changed my Avatar to something positive and I am going to do what I want when I want! I am sure this will make no fertility impact but I do hope that it will be a positive experience.

pbl_ge - How is the wait going? Nails all bitten yet?


----------



## emeraldjoy

dovkav123 -No I haven't been tested for PCOS. It was over a year ago that I saw my OBGYN and she did some tests that all came back normal, but I wasn't worked up extensively. She said that she wanted to make sure it wasn't my husband before we started down the clomid path. When we found out that his sperm were slow and few, she said that we needed to get him to a specialist first. We decided to just make some lifestyle changes including supplements, juicing, and acupuncture and wait and see what happened. His count improved a lot, but we still aren't preggers.

The weird thing about my cycle is that when I get regular acupuncture, I have regular cycles.

pblge -That is wonderful news! I have no good TWW advice. I try to give myself small rewards for making in through the day that do not involve dreaming about possibilities.

DBZ34 -My husband and I are foster parents, but we haven't had many placements because the organizations that we have worked with have been truly terrible. If pregnancy doesn't happen for me, I am interested in adopting, but I would want very young children.


----------



## pieceofpie

Hello ladies how are you all doing? I sincerely look forward to reading all the post and I kept praying for each and everyone that hopefully 2014 is the year for most everyone. 

I live in the Caribbean and therefore do things a whole lot differently, we are still somewhat in the old age and believe somewhat in what we call "bush medicine" had my final batch to drink which consist of Aloe vera and sersee Its a bitters to cleanse my inside from the MC and my final cornmeal and green banana porridge to strengthen back the inside including with whatever the doctor do. I will see my doctor next week for my all clear but I am just too excited to worry about much.

The reason I post the above is because I do believe base on what I have read so far that just maybe some bush medicine is what is needed. Please don't get upset about it just stating my point.

Myshelong maybe the new changes is just want the doctor order.

DBZ maybe you could look into adopting outside of your country and into the Bahamas, there is a variety of children up for adoption. Just a thought or Jamaica where I am from.


----------



## pbl_ge

Yay for adoption! :yipee: I've always wanted to adopt or foster-to-adopt for child #2. I just want to know what it's like to be pregnant ONCE! But we'll see if that even happens. :haha: :roll: Not sure of a stop date here. I think we once said by the end of this calendar year, but I don't feel ready to give up yet. Too stubborn. :haha:

Myshel, love the avatar! :thumbup: I like the seeking-positive plan. My friend who did three rounds of IVF for unexplained infertility SWEARS that she was infertile because of the stress of infertility. It's a crazy-making thought, but she got pregnant with #2 her first month trying. :shock: 

Emerald, what's your TTC plan? Keep trying naturally for a while or consider IUI? 

Flou, how's your TWW going? :hugs: Hope you're right and this will be it for both of us! I'm 5dp3td, which means I still have a long ways to go. :coffee: :wacko: Parents will be coming to visit this weekend, which will be a good distraction. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## dovkav123

Hello everybody!
I am going to a new clinic tomorrow and hopefully we'll do another natural cycle IVF try this month. New clinic, new RE new hope...

Wonderful vibes I read about adoption here!
My hubby is for it but I am not in this stage yet. We have time to adopt later.

My sister had 2 foster children. brother(6) and sister(3). The brother ran away few years later and the sister chose another family just last year when she turned 13. My sister divorced, lost her children,,,, she is heartbroken...
Foster child is my last option.

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## flou

Pbl the tww is going well. I'm very busy with work so that's keeping me busy. Are you managing to keep your mind occupied?

I got a letter from my GP requesting i make an appointment with the fertility clinic. So hopefully soon i will have an appointment to see the Fs soon.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## dovkav123

Hi girls!
I am glad to report you that I have made the best decision ever to change the clinics.

CD9, 16mm follicle R (1st IVF follie was on right side-no egg found), uterine lining 7mm.

HCG trigger on Sunday 11pm and ER on Tuesday at 10:30am

Good outcomes of the appointment with a new RE

1. She said it is in nature that for healthy couples get preggo naturally 20% each months. If embie is in me, we consider we are the healthy couple. With one egg we still have small 20% chance. if you have 2 ET than you've got 40%.

2. Trombofilia, immunity problems, autoimmunity and treatment for them with steroids and intralipids, heparin she did it and no good results. I didn't push for that yest. I hate taking drugs, this is my last resort.

3. She offered to have :sex:a night before ET, the studies are done and the outcome is positive. Sperm can aid implantation.

4. She adviced me to take another HCG trigger shot the day of ET. it may help with implantation.

5. She accepted our old infectious diseases tests from the other clinic, we are so happy about it! My old clinic had to redo the tests. It's there stinky policy.

6. This clinic has a little room that I can take my pants off! None of this comfort in my old clinic!!!

7. She told us to save up for 2 days for SA.

8. Progesterone taken orally liver removes 90% of it and only 10% stays. Probably I have a very sufficient liver it does a good job and doesn't give me hormone side effects. I guess it overworked for the past 3 months so I'll let her rest a bit. I'll take one vagnal and 2 oral this time.

9. She told me to come with a full bladder. Finally I met someone sane. Old clinic didn't care about this matter.

10. She doesn't use any painkillers for ER for natural IVF. I am going for it!!!! I am nervous a bit, but I am going for it! Who know, maybe voltaren is also to blame for failed IVF?

And the final thing that blew my mind and gave me huuuuge hope was her words:"I saw on the ultrasound that you have anteflexed uterus. A difficuts one for ET."BINGO! This is the reason I failed my 2 IVF, hysteroscopy, countless amounts of U/S with counless amounts of different doctors! And no one noticed that my uterus is different!!! No one noticed I need a special, qualified ET!! Only me, my hubby saw what was going on! They keep puting embryo in the wrong place..

Anteflexed Uterus that leans forwards over the top of the bladder. I read that you are born with this or it is complicaton of the childbirth. It should not cause infertility problems.


We'll pay tripple for this cycle. But it's worthy every penny. For who else we'll spend this money? 
I am glad that I'll see only one RE. She does U/S, ER and ET. This is a private clinic and a private, specific and personal aproach! 

Flou and pgl hoping and praying this 2ww is not too stressful for you.

Myshelsong, sorry for the girly days, keep taking soy and maca, it may take few months for you to work. Also please take VIT E 1000mg before O, than reduce to 300mg, Q-10 more than 100mg, Green tea extract, Fish oil 3g a day.Vit D 3000 IE a day. THis is my protocol for my IVF and hoping to this helps me to reduce overactive immunity and to reduce overall inflammation. I also limit dairy, removed sugar from my diet, very low salt and no fried foods.

Pipi, how are you feeling? Did you do CD2 blood tests? I hope everything was OK.

pieceofpie, I am still so excited about your adoption plans. The parents are Asian and Black, what a unique baby is growing. I can't wait to see the photo in Spring.
I so happy for you that God heard your prayers. I pray too every day that he guides me to make good decisions for my future.


----------



## DBZ34

emeraldjoy said:


> dovkav123 -No I haven't been tested for PCOS. It was over a year ago that I saw my OBGYN and she did some tests that all came back normal, but I wasn't worked up extensively. She said that she wanted to make sure it wasn't my husband before we started down the clomid path. When we found out that his sperm were slow and few, she said that we needed to get him to a specialist first. We decided to just make some lifestyle changes including supplements, juicing, and acupuncture and wait and see what happened. His count improved a lot, but we still aren't preggers.
> 
> The weird thing about my cycle is that when I get regular acupuncture, I have regular cycles.
> 
> pblge -That is wonderful news! I have no good TWW advice. I try to give myself small rewards for making in through the day that do not involve dreaming about possibilities.
> 
> DBZ34 -My husband and I are foster parents, but we haven't had many placements because the organizations that we have worked with have been truly terrible. If pregnancy doesn't happen for me, I am interested in adopting, but I would want very young children.

Wow. It sounds like acupuncture can really be helpful for regulating hormones and cycles. I debated going to acupuncture a couple of months ago. The nice clinic is kind of far though, so I'd have to be extra motivated to go. I think maybe for our IUI cycle, I'll go in and have some done, just to relax me if nothing else. 

Sorry the organizations you work with are crap. I haven't really thought about who we'd work with, just because everything is so up in the air, but you've really given me something to think about when we do start looking seriously into fostering. 

I think, ideally, I'd want to look into adopting kids under 5, but if there was an older sibling, I'd probably want to adopt them as well. As for fostering, I think I'd be open to any age, but I suppose it depends on our situation. My aunt's good friend did foster parenting for just older children and it seemed really hard to cope sometimes. 




pieceofpie said:


> Hello ladies how are you all doing? I sincerely look forward to reading all the post and I kept praying for each and everyone that hopefully 2014 is the year for most everyone.
> 
> I live in the Caribbean and therefore do things a whole lot differently, we are still somewhat in the old age and believe somewhat in what we call "bush medicine" had my final batch to drink which consist of Aloe vera and sersee Its a bitters to cleanse my inside from the MC and my final cornmeal and green banana porridge to strengthen back the inside including with whatever the doctor do. I will see my doctor next week for my all clear but I am just too excited to worry about much.
> 
> The reason I post the above is because I do believe base on what I have read so far that just maybe some bush medicine is what is needed. Please don't get upset about it just stating my point.
> 
> Myshelong maybe the new changes is just want the doctor order.
> 
> DBZ maybe you could look into adopting outside of your country and into the Bahamas, there is a variety of children up for adoption. Just a thought or Jamaica where I am from.

A little bush medicine never hurt anyone. ;) I hope you get the all clear from your doctor! 

Thanks for the tip on adopting. We'd totally be into adopting from the Bahamas or Jamaica. There's a cool website https://adoption.state.gov/country_information.php for people living in the US trying to adopt from other countries and the info it gives on adopting from the Bahamas and Jamaica makes it seem really doable...and not as expensive as it seems it is adopting from other countries. Definitely an option for the future. :) 

Good luck with your adoption too!! 





dovkav123 said:


> Hello everybody!
> I am going to a new clinic tomorrow and hopefully we'll do another natural cycle IVF try this month. New clinic, new RE new hope...
> 
> Wonderful vibes I read about adoption here!
> My hubby is for it but I am not in this stage yet. We have time to adopt later.
> 
> My sister had 2 foster children. brother(6) and sister(3). The brother ran away few years later and the sister chose another family just last year when she turned 13. My sister divorced, lost her children,,,, she is heartbroken...
> Foster child is my last option.
> 
> how is everyone else doing?

Oh no! That sounds so heartbreaking for your sister! So much emotional trauma. :hugs: Fostering is a really hard process, for the parents and for the kids. I work with kids who are in care often and the instability that they feel and all the feelings they have about their birth parents are so hard for them to deal with sometimes. But, the foster parents who are trying so hard to help these kids settle...I respect them so much. I hope your sister is doing better now. 

I'm so excited for you and your new RE. It sounds like she is great and will help you finally get that BFP you've been waiting for. Hooray for her noticing the shape of your uterus. That's got to help for sure! Don't give up! Good luck!!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, Girls, 

I just want to say that I am so happy to see so many of you open for adoption. My hubby and me have also decided to adopt even if we have our own children. I have given to myself two other years. If nothing happens, we are going to start the procedure for adoption. In our case I am the problem (low AMH). I don't want to live life without children. 
:hugs:


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm personally quite open to adoption, but my heart is really in international adoption. I don't know why that is, but I've always seen myself adopting from China, if we went that route. 

However, DH is very much opposed to it. He says it's basically just me giving up when I talk about it. It's not that at all, it's just that it takes so long to get approved/matched/etc, and that the process is getting more difficult, that I'd like to start it soon, so that we actually have a shot at adopting within the next 5 years.


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, this all sounds MUCH better....except for the ER with no anesthesia. :saywhat: :argh: You're a brave woman!! I hope that this is the cycle for you!! :happydance: But, oh, your sister's story is heartbreaking! :cry: I mostly know people who have had good experiences with foster to adopt, but I know the terrible stories are out there, too. They also just changed the laws so that biological parents whose parental rights were terminated can reverse the court's decision if they prove they've turned their lives around, even years later. Can you even imagine? :nope:

Emerald, that's pretty cool that acupuncture helps your cycles so much. :shock: I've been using it for IVF, and have no idea if it's helping or not. Sometimes it was relaxing, but towards the end of stims the idea of MORE NEEDLES made me want to cry. She also gave me a lot of nutrition advice, which I think was helpful.

Flou, are you going to test or wait for AF? And exciting about going to the clinic! Will this be your first real infertility testing? Sorry, I can't remember what you have and haven't had tested. :blush:

DBZ, I don't put a lot of stock in these things, but that chart is looking fabulous! FX no need for IUI!!

Daisy, I agree - a mix of biological and adoptive children sounds perfect to me. :cloud9:

Madtowngirl, it's great that your OH is so keen on continuing to TTC! A year isn't that long in the LTTTC forum. But I understand about how long the adoption process takes! It's terrible. Did you watch the documentary on Netflix about adoption from China? My friend who did it LOVED it. 

What's new with everyone else? :flower:

AFM

Spoiler
I think I might have a bfp. :shock: :shock: :shock: I tested on Sunday (8dp3dt) because I was CERTAIN it was going to be negative, and I wanted to get most of my crying done before the work week started. I was STUNNED when it was a clear bfp (pics in journal). I still have very few symptoms, so I'm not feeling confident at the moment. Official test date is Friday, and I think it's safe to say this will be a very long week. :coffee: There will be no celebrating until I get two good betas. :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## MItoDC

Hi all - we took a couple months off of actively TTC, though of course you know that didn't stop me from making sure we DTD around the right day. DH just went and got his SA done (after sitting on the prescription for months trying to get his courage up and me trying not to push too hard) - and it came back with 1% morphology. Everything else seems fine - good counts and good mobility. Anyone in the same boat? The doctor didn't tell us much except that DH needs to redo the SA in a month and then we'll look at our options, which apparently with low morphology doesn't include IUI, you just go straight to IVF. Would love some opinions...


----------



## dovkav123

Hi girls!
I'll be a horribly selfish right now and just tell you short note that everything was smooth today. 
One egg was found in the 24mm follicle
Sperm was very good, no ICSI
I was a hero today. ER without pain killer. Needle poke hurt only a second. Just cramping more than ussual later.
WE are doing 2dt.

Best wishes to all!


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow!!! Way to go Dovkav!!!


----------



## pbl_ge

MItoDC - I don't know much about it (OH has perfect sperm...jerk), but there's lots of info out there on measures to improve sperm quality. Will he take supplements? Check out the behaviors list, too. Hope you can get a better sample! :hugs:


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Hello to u all..I'm a new member here and have never been in a ttc forum before so I hope I'm in the right place.

I have had an ectopic pregnancy twice in my 20's and as a result I had blocked tubes and one of my tubes was severely damaged and removed, the other I had an hsg done last year and it is blocked. I am now 35 and married and ttc but ivf is not affordable at this time. Hoping when my husband gets a permanent position at his job that they will cover ivf since I keep hearing from his co-workers how good the insurance is. Anyway it's been 2 years since we have been married and no success ttc. My periods are usually like clockwork going no longer than 27 days. There was a time last June that I went 35 days and was hoping for a miracle but then af came a day after bfn. My cycles have been regular after that. 

Fast forward to now and the reason for this post is I'm needing a little support. I am currently 13 days late. I was supposed to start Oct. 4th but nothing. I keep up with my af every month. I have been having symptoms but I think it's in my head and I have not taking a test in fear of bfn. And even if I get a bfp I'm afraid of another ectopic. My dh and I are very much Christian and we often pray for our miracle baby and right now we are currently excited to know if it's true. I know my God can make the impossible, possible. I have decided to wait this week out just to see if by Friday af doesn't show, then I will take hpt and make a doc appt. I have been sleepy, sore breasts and certain things makes me sick that never have b4 like when I clean with bleach or anything else with a strong aroma. I have been having discharge like crazy the past few weeks which has gone on longer than normal and it looks a little different than it normally does, like more mucousy. TMI I know! I keep praying daily that this is it and God has finally blessed me with my first baby! I'm so scared and don't want to get my hopes up but I must have faith in order for me to receive my blessing. Ok I'm rambling on and on but that's my story and I'm just hoping that Friday I will get a big fat :bfp: I have no one to talk to really that understands what I'm going thru that has infertility issues. Thanks for reading my story.:dust::dust::


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

TTCmyMIRACLE said:


> Hello to u all..I'm a new member here and have never been in a ttc forum before so I hope I'm in the right place.
> 
> I have had an ectopic pregnancy twice in my 20's and as a result I had blocked tubes and one of my tubes was severely damaged and removed, the other I had an hsg done last year and it is blocked. I am now 35 and married and ttc but ivf is not affordable at this time. Hoping when my husband gets a permanent position at his job that they will cover ivf since I keep hearing from his co-workers how good the insurance is. Anyway it's been 2 years since we have been married and no success ttc. My periods are usually like clockwork going no longer than 27 days. There was a time last June that I went 35 days and was hoping for a miracle but then af came a day after bfn. My cycles have been regular after that.
> 
> Fast forward to now and the reason for this post is I'm needing a little support. I am currently 13 days late. I was supposed to start Oct. 4th but nothing. I keep up with my af every month. I have been having symptoms but I think it's in my head and I have not taking a test in fear of bfn. And even if I get a bfp I'm afraid of another ectopic. My dh and I are very much Christian and we often pray for our miracle baby and right now we are currently excited to know if it's true. I know my God can make the impossible, possible. I have decided to wait this week out just to see if by Friday af doesn't show, then I will take hpt and make a doc appt. I have been sleepy, sore breasts and certain things makes me sick that never have b4 like when I clean with bleach or anything else with a strong aroma. I have been having discharge like crazy the past few weeks which has gone on longer than normal and it looks a little different than it normally does, like more mucousy. TMI I know! I keep praying daily that this is it and God has finally blessed me with my first baby! I'm so scared and don't want to get my hopes up but I must have faith in order for me to receive my blessing. Ok I'm rambling on and on but that's my story and I'm just hoping that Friday I will get a big fat :bfp: I have no one to talk to really that understands what I'm going thru that has infertility issues. Thanks for reading my story.:dust::dust::

Hi ttc,

You can find here all the support you need. But according to me you should immediately test and if it positive to go to the doctor. As you know ectopic pregnancies should be found early so the tube can be saved. I think you might have had a chemical pregnancy previous tome. I hope God has sent you your baby. GL.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dov - Yay for finding an egg, hopefully this will the one, you are such a trooper!

Pbl .... WOW - Stick bean Stick!

Hi TTc and welcome. Hopefully this one will be the one for you. but I would agree you need to test right away and see if you can get an ultrasound. You need to find out if this is happening or if this ectopic or not. good luck to you and your journey. Hopefully will will be the end of a very long road.

AFM - Starting sex week this week. Not sure if I am lookign forward to it but it shall be done. I started up on my vitamin routine again and will see how that goes. Overal starting to feel a bit more energy so I am thinking the maca root or CoQ10 is kicking in .

We also have discussed adoption and I think we would go the international route as well. We havent really gone into to much but have both decided we would be happy to adopt a family if this doesnt work out. Hopefully we will get some answers when our referral comes in. FX this will happen soon my patience is waining lol.


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Thank u ladies. I will call for an appt today. I wouldn't want to wait too long. I'm just so scared but I think I should test by Friday at least. I'm off next Wednesday so that will be my only possible day to see a doc. What is a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## MItoDC

pbl_ge said:


> MItoDC - I don't know much about it (OH has perfect sperm...jerk), but there's lots of info out there on measures to improve sperm quality. Will he take supplements? Check out the behaviors list, too. Hope you can get a better sample! :hugs:

Thanks pbl_ge. I bought him the Mega Men multivitamin. I saw them recommended on another thread. Hoping they'll help and we'll get a better SA next month. :nope:


----------



## dovkav123

Eggy didn't fertilize in 24 hours, so I asked if it could happen later. IVF lab maybe so they kept it one more day. This morning I called and we have bad news, no fertilization, but the good news that DH little swimmers are still alive after 48 hours.
I think I have a lazy right ovary. IVF #1 no egg was found and this cycle is finished.
This cycle i didn't heat my ovaries before EC and I didn't take maca root. 

MITODC, I improved my dh's sperm motility with high doses vitC, Zinc, Q-10 and VitE. Frequent ejaculation but not before O. Cos loosing too much zinc.
No wine during fertile days. Good luck!


----------



## pbl_ge

Dovkav, :hugs:. I would imagine that has to happen fairly often in natural IVF, based on how many don't fertilize in normal IVF. I don't think you did anything wrong. Hope you get surprise good news tomorrow!


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Well I did my hpt today and no surprise I got a :bfn: but I made a doc appt for next Wednesday so we will see what happens. Will update.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

TTCmyMIRACLE said:


> Well I did my hpt today and no surprise I got a :bfn: but I made a doc appt for next Wednesday so we will see what happens. Will update.

Hi TTC,

I am sorry for you bfn. Keep us updated.

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Sorry for bfn. :hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all well went awol again, just to update I go in for ER on Monday and trigger this saturday. The scan showed 16 follies so hoping all a good sign. Will re scan on saturday to check all still good for ER.

Dovcav - Is ER next Tuesday for you if so we are IVF buddies!!


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all well went awol again, just to update I go in for ER on Monday and trigger this saturday. The scan showed 16 follies so hoping all a good sign. Will re scan on saturday to check all still good for ER.
> 
> Dovcav - Is ER next Tuesday for you if so we are IVF buddies!!


:hugs:


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

I'm now on cd43 and I'm not sure what's going on with af. I surely thought af was gonna show on schedule due to all the signs (cramping, cravings for chocolate) but it never came. DH and I did BD on 10/30/13, the day before af, and we are hoping by some miracle that's when it happened. Don't know if that's possible. But I have had no sign of af and I just recently ovulated this week which is when we did bd again.

He wants a baby girl so bad since he has 3 boys from a previous marriage. There is a little beautiful girl at our church that is around 13 mths old and whose Godmother brings her quite often. Her biological mom is 23 and still a party girl but doesn't even care for the baby very much it seems. That's why Godmother keeps her a lot. Well at bible study she was sick with runny nose and eyes and she had a slight fever but she didn't have a coat on and it is quote chilly here in Texas like in the 30's here at night. I'm guessing that her Godparents didn't have the money to go out and get a coat so they had her all wrapped up in a warm blankie. It just broke my husband and I hearts. On the way home we called them and told them to meet us at Walmart the following evening. So yesterday we bought her a coat, a hat and gloves, and a few outfits! She was so happy but still sick. Mind u she loves my DH and I and she didn't want to let us go. Our hearts just melted away and while on the way home we talked about the fact that people like her mother who can just have babies at any time and don't appreciate that fact but people like us have a hard time when we actually would cherish our child. It was heartbreaking and we said if her mom didn't want her that we would love to adopt her. My DH thinks this was a sign of some kind but doesn't know the meaning behind it. She is just so beautiful with her curly little locks. Too beautiful for her mom to not have a coat for her or any good clothes. I just pray to God that I am carrying our baby girl or boy. :cry: I guess I will find out soon. Next Wednesday is my doc appt for blood tests and that will be cd48 if af doesn't show.

Will keep u updated!:dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Lorna! I was wondering about you and hope next week goes smoothly for you guys.

Hi TTC - Sounds like you just ovulated so that is obviously why you got a BFN on your last test ... it was way to early. 
Just relax and go to your Dr's appointment next week and see what is going on. Do you normally have such long cycles? Do you track your Temp to see when you actual ovulate?


----------



## DBZ34

TTCmyMIRACLE said:


> I'm now on cd43 and I'm not sure what's going on with af. I surely thought af was gonna show on schedule due to all the signs (cramping, cravings for chocolate) but it never came. DH and I did BD on 10/30/13, the day before af, and we are hoping by some miracle that's when it happened. Don't know if that's possible. But I have had no sign of af and I just recently ovulated this week which is when we did bd again.
> 
> I just pray to God that I am carrying our baby girl or boy. :cry: I guess I will find out soon. Next Wednesday is my doc appt for blood tests and that will be cd48 if af doesn't show.
> 
> Will keep u updated!:dust:

Wait, so you were due for AF on Oct 4th, but she didn't show up...but then she came on 10/30? Or do you mean that you expected AF on the 30th, but she didn't show and so you're hoping that when you BD'd then, you caught the egg....but you think you just ovulated? 

I think I'm confused. lol. 

If you've just ovulated, then like Myshel said, it's way too early to test and get a BFP. Your doctor appointment next week might be right around the time you should see something, so fingers crossed for a positive test result. 

Do you use anything to track your ovulation, like temping or opks?


----------



## emeraldjoy

We decided this week to see a RE and start the process of TTC more aggressively. She said that with my husband's low morphology and motility the best option for us is to IUI. She said that couple like us have a conception rate of 6% without IUI and a 16% chance with it. Those are not excellent odds. The nurse also took us on this very overwhelming tour of the surgical suite. DH was so overwhelmed and pale. I did really like the RE and she came highly recommended. I guess I am sorta hopeful.

dovkav123 - Your sister's story is so sad. I am terrified of that happening to us. The foster care agency that we are working with just called last night after three months of silence. Apparently our paperwork was lost somewhere. I think they may want to start putting kids in our home. But I am not sure this is the best timing. I was really enthusiastic about this about a year ago, but the agency has dragged its feet so long that I have kinda moved on emotionally.

We just finished BD week. I find it hard to psychologically keep trying. It seems so pointless. Now I am trying to distract myself during the TWW.


----------



## Myshelsong

emeraldjoy said:


> We just finished BD week. I find it hard to psychologically keep trying. It seems so pointless. Now I am trying to distract myself during the TWW.

OMG I know exactly how you feel. I actually started crying the other day because I knew that sex week was starting. I try to tell hubby how it feels but he just doesnt get it at all. He says he wants it to be fun and exciting, and I am like how can I find this fun and exciting? I am a dried up barren woman and we have no idea why!
He is still upset at me for saying that but honestly how can I even kind of get into this anymore it is a chore, an emotionally draining chore that literally makes my cry just thinking about it.


----------



## MItoDC

Myshelsong said:


> emeraldjoy said:
> 
> 
> We just finished BD week. I find it hard to psychologically keep trying. It seems so pointless. Now I am trying to distract myself during the TWW.
> 
> OMG I know exactly how you feel. I actually started crying the other day because I knew that sex week was starting. I try to tell hubby how it feels but he just doesnt get it at all. He says he wants it to be fun and exciting, and I am like how can I find this fun and exciting? I am a dried up barren woman and we have no idea why!
> He is still upset at me for saying that but honestly how can I even kind of get into this anymore it is a chore, an emotionally draining chore that literally makes my cry just thinking about it.Click to expand...

I know how you both feel. :hugs:


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Lorna! I was wondering about you and hope next week goes smoothly for you guys.
> 
> Hi TTC - Sounds like you just ovulated so that is obviously why you got a BFN on your last test ... it was way to early.
> Just relax and go to your Dr's appointment next week and see what is going on. Do you normally have such long cycles? Do you track your Temp to see when you actual ovulate?

No my cycles are 27-28 days since they began a long time ago. I do track af with 2 iphone apps. Only once last year did i go to cd35 then it was back to normal. I don't chart or anything like that for ovulation, I pretty much rely on my app to kind of give me a little guesstimate, I just figured that since my only tube I have was blocked that I would wait on ivf or for it to happen naturally by Gods grace. But cd43? This is unheard of for me. My breasts are sore again like normal 2 weeks before af. Strong odors just make me sick. I am pretty sleepy by the end of the day when I usually have to have a glass of wine to put me out since I'm a nite owl.&#128513; I was waking up throughout the nite a week ago and now I sleep straight thru like a baby. Today is the 1st day in a week that I have had some dull and a little cramps in the pelvic area. Lots of CM.


----------



## pbl_ge

Lorna-Can't wait to hear how this egg collection goes--FX for you that you get lots of good eggs to work with! Will it be a different doc this time?

Where did Pipi and Flou go? :shrug:

TTCmyMIRACLE - Hope that the blood tests bring a pleasant surprise. Has this long a cycle happened before? :hugs:

DBZ - Are you planning on testing or just waiting for AF? So many ladies have gotten natural bfps the cycle before AC is supposed to start!

Re sex week - I've felt the same way. Honestly it way a bit of a relief to go the IVF route for this reason. :shhh: It can just be so much WORK!

Emerald-I'd imagine the tour could be pretty overwhelming! It frustrated me that my RE practice gave me news on a need-to-know basis, but it did help from being overloaded. Agree that IUI sounds like a good bet for you--will you start soon!

Dovkav, did you get anymore news about fertilization? I see your chart spiking--does that mean something good? :hugs:

Sorry to anyone I missed. Thread confuses me a bit right now. :wacko:

AFM

Spoiler
It's official: I've got a bfp! :cloud9: Beta came back very strong, so I'm feeling hopeful, but trying not to get ahead of myself. I have lots of miscarriage risk factors, and this is still very early days. They've got me booked for another blood test and a scan on Tuesday. :coffee:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Myshelsong

PBL:

Spoiler
:headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::xmas8:

Congratulations on your BFP!!! 
I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

About the sex week. I wish I could o straight away after my period  . We have enormous desire for :sex: after my period and it declines exponentially around O  . And after O rises again :wacko:.


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

DBZ34 said:


> TTCmyMIRACLE said:
> 
> 
> I'm now on cd43 and I'm not sure what's going on with af. I surely thought af was gonna show on schedule due to all the signs (cramping, cravings for chocolate) but it never came. DH and I did BD on 10/30/13, the day before af, and we are hoping by some miracle that's when it happened. Don't know if that's possible. But I have had no sign of af and I just recently ovulated this week which is when we did bd again.
> 
> I just pray to God that I am carrying our baby girl or boy. :cry: I guess I will find out soon. Next Wednesday is my doc appt for blood tests and that will be cd48 if af doesn't show.
> 
> Will keep u updated!:dust:
> 
> Wait, so you were due for AF on Oct 4th, but she didn't show up...but then she came on 10/30? Or do you mean that you expected AF on the 30th, but she didn't show and so you're hoping that when you BD'd then, you caught the egg....but you think you just ovulated?
> 
> I think I'm confused. lol.
> 
> If you've just ovulated, then like Myshel said, it's way too early to test and get a BFP. Your doctor appointment next week might be right around the time you should see something, so fingers crossed for a positive test result.
> 
> Do you use anything to track your ovulation, like temping or opks?Click to expand...

My last af was on 10/4 my next expected af was 10/31 but she never showed up. We bd'd on 10/30, the day before af was expected. Per my iPhone app, I ovulated this week so we did bd again. I don't really chart ovulation with temping or opks because we weren't really trying. I was just waiting for it to happen naturally or when I could afford ivf. It would drive me nuts to track it so I try not to think about it much. When I think I'm ovulating that's when I really try to bd more just to see if something happens. Right now something is happening since I'm 15 days late. Not sure if it's a hormone issue or my blessing. Will let u all know when I go to the doc Wednesday.


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

pbl_ge said:


> Lorna-Can't wait to hear how this egg collection goes--FX for you that you get lots of good eggs to work with! Will it be a different doc this time?
> 
> Where did Pipi and Flou go? :shrug:
> 
> TTCmyMIRACLE - Hope that the blood tests bring a pleasant surprise. Has this long a cycle happened before? :hugs:
> 
> DBZ - Are you planning on testing or just waiting for AF? So many ladies have gotten natural bfps the cycle before AC is supposed to start!
> 
> Re sex week - I've felt the same way. Honestly it way a bit of a relief to go the IVF route for this reason. :shhh: It can just be so much WORK!
> 
> Emerald-I'd imagine the tour could be pretty overwhelming! It frustrated me that my RE practice gave me news on a need-to-know basis, but it did help from being overloaded. Agree that IUI sounds like a good bet for you--will you start soon!
> 
> Dovkav, did you get anymore news about fertilization? I see your chart spiking--does that mean something good? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed. Thread confuses me a bit right now. :wacko:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> It's official: I've got a bfp! :cloud9: Beta came back very strong, so I'm feeling hopeful, but trying not to get ahead of myself. I have lots of miscarriage risk factors, and this is still very early days. They've got me booked for another blood test and a scan on Tuesday. :coffee:
> 
> :hugs: to all!

PBL: congrats on your BFP!!:happydance:


----------



## madtowngirl

Congrats PBL!!!!!:happydance:

Noob question: What does AFM mean?


----------



## flou

pbl_ge said:


> Lorna-Can't wait to hear how this egg collection goes--FX for you that you get lots of good eggs to work with! Will it be a different doc this time?
> 
> Where did Pipi and Flou go? :shrug:
> 
> TTCmyMIRACLE - Hope that the blood tests bring a pleasant surprise. Has this long a cycle happened before? :hugs:
> 
> DBZ - Are you planning on testing or just waiting for AF? So many ladies have gotten natural bfps the cycle before AC is supposed to start!
> 
> Re sex week - I've felt the same way. Honestly it way a bit of a relief to go the IVF route for this reason. :shhh: It can just be so much WORK!
> 
> Emerald-I'd imagine the tour could be pretty overwhelming! It frustrated me that my RE practice gave me news on a need-to-know basis, but it did help from being overloaded. Agree that IUI sounds like a good bet for you--will you start soon!
> 
> Dovkav, did you get anymore news about fertilization? I see your chart spiking--does that mean something good? :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed. Thread confuses me a bit right now. :wacko:
> 
> AFM
> 
> Spoiler
> It's official: I've got a bfp! :cloud9: Beta came back very strong, so I'm feeling hopeful, but trying not to get ahead of myself. I have lots of miscarriage risk factors, and this is still very early days. They've got me booked for another blood test and a scan on Tuesday. :coffee:
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Congratulations! I hope this is a sticky bean.

AF is due today. No signs as of yet. Ive had loads of PMS symptoms that can go either way. Going to hold off a few more days to test if AF hasn't shown. I've had a nasty cold this week which has made me feel more yuck. Going to have a duvet day today!


----------



## DBZ34

madtowngirl said:


> Congrats PBL!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Noob question: What does AFM mean?

AFM = As For Me :)



And AFM, I was going to test this morning, but no tests in the house and DH refused to buy me any on his way home because he walks and he had a bunch of stuff...I think he was just embarrassed. He gets that way sometimes. I'll probably get one today after work. I'm trying to be hopeful...but it's likely I'll chicken out and wait to test until the 20th. I guess we'll see. :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck all who are testing this week! Fingers crossed for everyone.

AFM (as for me - which I only found out a few months ago so don't feel weird)
I had a crazy emotional day yesterday at work and then at home. Was crying almost the whole day in between clients. Not loud sobbing but quiet tears and puffy face. Hubby and I had a long talk and he thinks that we may need to see a counselor to help deal with infertility. I can't say that I am against it because I know that it is really hard dealing with me and dealing emotionally with this journey it just feels totally out of the blue. I feel so much better since starting acupuncture and yoga. I have more energy and more ... hope ... and I am not as angry as I have been, but I think Hubbers really needs to be able to express himself. He is going through a lot with work and his family and this so maybe we should....
I guess I am just not sure how I really feel about this. I guess I feel like it isn't going to do anything. the issue will still be there only now we have to talk to a stranger about our issues instead of talking to each other. Does anyone have any thoughts on this, or is anyone else seeking counseling and finding that it is helpful?

On another note, had a really good acupuncture session yesterday. She said my energy's are flowing 40% better than last time (if she has to quantify it) and I feel really relaxed and ready to catch the egg in the next day or to.

Hope everyone's weekend is going well.


----------



## pipilotta

pbl_ge said:


> Where did Pipi and Flou go? :shrug:

Hi everyone, sorry for not posting so long. I had to take some time to think about the job overseas, and what this means for our ivf and so on. I had an awesome interview for a job in Australia, and the job sounds like my dream job. Next week they fly me over for a second interview.

I know we couldn't go ahead with IVF, insurance would probably be a tad to high, unless dh would get an awesome job, which of course could happen. It is such a shame you have to choose, and that you have to wait for so long for public funded ivf. Peoples lifes can change within a year or two, and it seems a bit unfair we can't have both. :nope:

I will turn 35 soon, and if the second interview is good I hope we will succeed naturally, or maybe can look at ivf in a couple of years again. If I like the job and they give it to me then I will probably take it, as ivf is really no guarantee, and I'm not sure if I am prepared for a double blow if it doesn't work, no baby and no dream job. 

Dovkav and Lorna, I will keep all my fingers crossed for you, I have a good feeling that something will happen for you soon. :thumbup:

Pblge :happydance::happydance:

I will let you know how the interview goes.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi pipilota,

You really face very difficult decision. GL with what every you decide to do and who know you might have two miracles :).

:hugs:


----------



## pbl_ge

Flou, did AF come? :dust: DB, did you managed to get a :test:? FX that we're about to get a whole lot of bfps around here!!!

Myshel - :hugs: So sorry for the emotional week. :cry: It sounds like OH is worried about you, and/or he wants a counselor himself. Men and i/f can be rough. I definitely considered getting a counselor at times, and went to a support group twice, but eventually decided that this forum was probably more effective for me (That means YOU, ladies!!! :friends:). I'd say it's up to you, but I wonder if it wouldn't be more for OH than for you. :shrug: Do you have good friends you talk about this with? :hugs:

Pipi, sounds like you're really at a crossroads! Understand that taking some time. Good luck with such a difficult decision. :hugs:


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck all who are testing this week! Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> AFM (as for me - which I only found out a few months ago so don't feel weird)
> I had a crazy emotional day yesterday at work and then at home. Was crying almost the whole day in between clients. Not loud sobbing but quiet tears and puffy face. Hubby and I had a long talk and he thinks that we may need to see a counselor to help deal with infertility. I can't say that I am against it because I know that it is really hard dealing with me and dealing emotionally with this journey it just feels totally out of the blue. I feel so much better since starting acupuncture and yoga. I have more energy and more ... hope ... and I am not as angry as I have been, but I think Hubbers really needs to be able to express himself. He is going through a lot with work and his family and this so maybe we should....
> I guess I am just not sure how I really feel about this. I guess I feel like it isn't going to do anything. the issue will still be there only now we have to talk to a stranger about our issues instead of talking to each other. Does anyone have any thoughts on this, or is anyone else seeking counseling and finding that it is helpful?
> 
> On another note, had a really good acupuncture session yesterday. She said my energy's are flowing 40% better than last time (if she has to quantify it) and I feel really relaxed and ready to catch the egg in the next day or to.
> 
> Hope everyone's weekend is going well.

I'm guessing that it wouldn't hurt to at least see what comes of it. Both of u may be able to get feelings out that might otherwise fester. I know it's a hard process for me but I pray daily to keep my faith strong. I have just had the belief that things don't happen on my time but when He makes things happen it's right on time and no one can take it from u. It's yours and u come out of it stronger than before. My husband has 3 boys from a previous marriage so now he is ready for his little girl. Everyone keeps asking when it will happen since we have been married for 2 years now. I just say only HE knows when it is the right time. I am 35 now and this is my 1st marriage. I just continue to have faith and believe. I am currently 17 days late. Last af was 10/4! Still lots of cm and nervously waiting on my appt Wednesday. I pray that it's not an ectopic or a health issue but that it's my baby girl growing in the right spot and healthy.


----------



## flou

Pipi good luck with the interview. Its a tough decision to make :hugs:

myshel ive thought about having counseling. And i do think sometimes its a good idea to talk to someone who doesn't know you or your OH. Its a personal decision but if either of you thinks it may work trying it out won't do any harm.

AFM - AF was due Saturday but hasn't shown yet. However, i have had spotting. Saturday it started with some brown discharge and i thought AF was going to arrive that evening but never showed. Since then all cramping and all my PMS symptoms have gone! Today and Sunday i had some brown spotting. I'm expecting AF soon but this is strange for me.


----------



## Myshelsong

Flou that sounds promising, fingers crossed for you.
Are you doing any thing different this cycle? You were just reffered to a FS right? How long will that take?

Pipi - That is a hard decision and I have no idea what I would do in that situation. Hope it all works out and no matter what that you do what feels right for you.

Hubby and I talked again and all is alright, or at least as right as it can be. It turns out that he is where I was about 1 year ago with this whole LTTTC thing. He really expected it to happen naturally and that we would have been sucessful already and every month it doesn't happen he is getting more and more upset about it. I totally understand where he is and have those days where I am consumed by it (you can tell that by my crying first day of sex week and what not). We are talking a little bit more and if he wants to talk with someone or if he wants us both to go together I will support him 100%. I want us to do this together so if that means he needs us to talk with someone that I will.
Not so secretly hoping this is my last cycle I ever have to chart!


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm really thankful for my hubby today. Last night we had a frank talk about insurance/infertility treatment cost/etc, and he's pretty open to anything. He still thinks this will happen naturally, and I really hope it does, too, but I'm trying to be realistic. Ah, to be a male, to have hormones that don't make you bawl every month...


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Well my doc appt was supposed to be tomorrow but I started having light bleeding today after being late 18 days. I had to go home from work at lunch time to get a pad as I thought it was going to get worse. I had been nauseated all morning and feeling like I was about to start so I checked myself and sure enough, I was bleeding lightly but it was brown. When I got home for lunch it had turned slightly red so I called and rescheduled my appt. It was going to be a full on annual gyno exam with pregnancy test and blood work and I didn't want them putting that speculum in me because I know my 2nd day is the worst. Now that I'm home from work and I checked myself before a shower and it was brown again and drying up and barely anything when I wipe. TMI I know. Now I'm regretting that I even cancelled the appt. my husband said I should call first thing in the morning to see if they have a spot available if my period hasn't come on like normal. My breasts aren't even sore today like they have been the past weeks. I felt so sick today that I didn't eat anything but peanut butter crackers all day since the thought of everything else just made me queasy.:wacko: so confused.


----------



## TTCmyMIRACLE

Well disregard last post..af is here full blown. At least the wait is over and I can stop worrying. Now to find out why this happened. Doc appt rescheduled for next month.:dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

sorry TTC, I totally understand and that is really annoying. 
Hopefully your Dr will give you more answers when you re/book your appointment.

Flou - Has she reared her ugly head yet or are you still in??

Madtown - I know I wish I was a male, I was trying to explain to hubs the other day what it was like and I totally think he thinks I am making it up. I was like NO, do you not understand we litterally get homones that rise and fall and peak and shift all freaking month like clockwork! 
Glad you guys had a good talk though, it is always good to know you are on the same page

Pebble - I feel "Single gestational sac seen Nov. 19th " means it is official!
Congratulations and happy healthy 9 months.

AFM - Officially in the TWW, 4 days in apparently and my fingers and toes are crossed. We timed everything right now hopefully all the vitamins and acupuncture will work magic. Also wishing for a hot beach vacation right now, it is -33 with the windchill in Edmonton. NOT FUN


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies, I know we havent heard from Ellahopefull in the last little while but I just saw her signature and it looks like she got her BFP.
Ella: Not sure if you is still reading the thread but thought I would send out a Congratulations to and wish you a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## pbl_ge

TTC - so sorry. :hugs: That's awful that you have to wait a full month now. 

Madtown - YES, EXACTLY!!! :haha: Glad OH is on board with getting some help. :hugs:

Myshel, hope this is the month for you! :dust: It just got super cold here, too, so definitely appreciate the urge for the beach. 

Regarding Ella - :happydance: I've been stalking her journal. All looking good. :thumbup:

Flou, hope AF has stayed away! Let us know what's new when you get a chance!

Pipi - any progress with the job/decision? :hugs:

AFM, too terrified about m/c to declare anything "official" yet. Waiting at least until a heartbeat is seen. I've also been having a lot of cramping, which isn't necessarily bad, but it makes me nervous. :argh: I sort of feel pre-pregnant, if that makes any sense. Kinda like purgatory. :haha:


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hey thanks so much myshel for the congrats :) I posted here when I got the BFP I think (it was the 1st real cycle after my m/c!) and was sure it was another m/c, but so far so good. It just all happened so quickly.

There is hope ladies! I had no BFP at all in 1 1/2 years (I was TTC altogether for over 2 years) then got 2 BFPs one after the other! I've been reading what you're all up to and I do keep up with this thread, and think of you all a lot, but thought it would insensitive of me to hang around here for too long...

It's nice to pop in and say hi though - good luck all of you - lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## flou

I'm in shock at the mo. I started spotting on Saturday (day AF due). The spotting has got lighter and lighter. Today it was watery with a hint of brown sort of yellowish. Its been longer than i have ever gone so i tested and i got a bfp! I'm really hoping it sticks but im being cautious at the mo as i had spotting and my previous loss. I just hope after nearly 3 years ttc this might be my rainbow.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

flou - congrats! Are you going to get your progesterone tested?


----------



## flou

Ive got an appointment with the doc a week Monday. The spotting seems to be getting lighter and lighter so i think its due to IB. If the spotting gets darker then i will get progesterone tested sooner. At the mo im just hoping it sticks!


----------



## pbl_ge

Whoohoo!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Congratulations, Flou!!! :happydance: I definitely understand the worry. Just take it one day at a time, and find out what tests/scans the docs will give you. Congratulations!!!

We're on a roll! :thumbup: Who's next???

:dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

STICK LITTLE BEAN STICK!!!
Holly cow Flou this is so exciting. Good luck with your Dr's appointment.

Did you do anything different this month, I am hoping that if I copy people that got pregnant and do exacly what they do one day I will get pregnant lol. Is that crazy or a reasonable approach to this whole LTTTC?


----------



## MItoDC

Congrats Flou! Love seeing all these positive messages!

AFM - we're on cycle 14. DH had a SA done finally and it came back with 1% morphology. Not good. This week my temp stayed up and I thought maybe the test was a fluke and started to get more excited when I was a day late. Unfortunately :witch: showed up with a vengeance yesterday evening. :nope: Totally crushed again. I made an appt today with my OBGYN to talk about getting referred to a fertility specialist. DH's doctor told us with numbers like that we have a very low chance of conceiving naturally and our best bet will be IVF with ICSI. I'm still unfamiliar with all of the different options - so if anyone wants to give some insight, it would be most welcome. Feeling pretty crushed today and keep crying at my desk. I never thought we'd be here and having these conversations. DH is still skeptical and while he says he's "ready to try anything" he's scoffing at the vitamins I've bought and doesn't want to go for a second SA since he says "some of his sperm are good, so it should still work." *sigh* I assume it's a big blow to his manhood, but I'm sick of the emotional roller coaster we've been on for the last 14 cycles. On to cycle 15 this month...


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, seems reasonable to me! :thumbup:

MIto DC - Sorry about the bad SA. :hugs: You've got something to work with, which is good, but if it's that low you'd be throwing a Hail Mary pass every month except for ICSI/IVF. They did ICSI IVF for some of our embies, however not the ones that got transferred (those were regular IVF). Happy to answer any questions you have. :flower: There are also tons of youtube videos about it. It's become pretty routine, I think. :hugs: There's a thread in this forum for folks having "mixed feelings about IVF." I started it when I was still in the decision stage, and reading people's answers was really helpful. Perhaps worth a glance through? 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1763-anyone-else-have-mixed-feelings-ivf.html


----------



## flou

Myshelsong said:


> STICK LITTLE BEAN STICK!!!
> Holly cow Flou this is so exciting. Good luck with your Dr's appointment.
> 
> Did you do anything different this month, I am hoping that if I copy people that got pregnant and do exacly what they do one day I will get pregnant lol. Is that crazy or a reasonable approach to this whole LTTTC?

We didn't really do anything different apart from around O we bd every 36 hours rather than 48. This was only for the few days before O. But i don't really know why this month and not any other. Just praying it sticks! I hope you get a bfp soon!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Me. I have the bad feeling that 3 cycles of clomid won't work and we will be recommended IVF. I have always been against. I had been always saying that if I was told that this was my only option I would go for adoption straight away. But.....since I have known that it has been just my fault not to have any children, I tell my self why should my hubby pay for it. I'd love to have his children even if I have to use a donor egg. I don't know...... I am just waiting to see what will happen :(.


----------



## MItoDC

pbl_ge said:


> Myshel, seems reasonable to me! :thumbup:
> 
> MIto DC - Sorry about the bad SA. :hugs: You've got something to work with, which is good, but if it's that low you'd be throwing a Hail Mary pass every month except for ICSI/IVF. They did ICSI IVF for some of our embies, however not the ones that got transferred (those were regular IVF). Happy to answer any questions you have. :flower: There are also tons of youtube videos about it. It's become pretty routine, I think. :hugs: There's a thread in this forum for folks having "mixed feelings about IVF." I started it when I was still in the decision stage, and reading people's answers was really helpful. Perhaps worth a glance through?
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1763-anyone-else-have-mixed-feelings-ivf.html

Pbl - THANK YOU. That thread was exactly what I needed to read right now. You pinpointed all of my concerns, and reading through the responses was very helpful. Our biggest problem is the money. We don't have any coverage for IVF, so a single treatment would cost around $13,000. There are shared risk options that would run us more like $25,000, but those include 6 rounds of IVF with ICSI and if you don't have a live birth you get most of the money back. Hoping to learn about financing options to figure out how much we need to save. We just had a nice long talk about where we can start saving, so we're going to start now just in case the fertility specialist comes back and says IVF with ICSI is our only real option. :shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

Mltdo - it is good that you guys are having an open and honest conversation about this.

Daisy - Although it is tough to do and i think we all struggle with it you have to try to stay at least a little bit hopeful that something will work. I know after a while we try to not feel the hope as it hurts to much to be let down but you have to be a little bit positive about Clomid. It works for so many people, maybe you will be one of the lucky ones!

AFM: I hate the TWW, and to top it off we are on a plane on Friday to a friends wedding and I am expecting the witch will arrive mid flight or something just as horrible. So much for fun weekend away, FX she doesnt make an apperance.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Myshelsong said:


> Daisy - Although it is tough to do and i think we all struggle with it you have to try to stay at least a little bit hopeful that something will work. I know after a while we try to not feel the hope as it hurts to much to be let down but you have to be a little bit positive about Clomid. It works for so many people, maybe you will be one of the lucky ones!

Thank you Myshelsong,
Yes, I will try to believe a little bit more in clomid. We have not proved to gave any other problems apart from my low AMH, so if this is the only problem there is no reason for me to think that it won't work :).


----------



## Myshelsong

How is everyones week going? We are coming up close to the weekend and I am getting excited about leaving for the wedding.
Temps still up and no spotting yet, wondering if my acupuncture is helping to lengthen my LP (normally 12 days with spotting starting 2 days prior).

Daisy - when do you start Clomid?


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi everyone, I went AWOL yet AGAIN. I needed a break. So all didn't go well again!! ER appeared to go well and we were immediately told they retrieved 9 eggs in total. My DH and I went home on cloud 9 however my DH did mention that he thought the embryologist and our FS were in serious talks with each as I left the OR. A few hours later we received a phone cal to say they were really sorry but none of the eggs were viable. I just cried and cried and then went straight out and bought wine. The next day we went to see the FS and were told that they retreived 9 cumulus masses (the cells that surround the eggs) and all were empty. They now believe this is what happened last time. My FS is completely baffled and cannot explain why this happening. She said iit is very rare and they will further research into it. However she then went on to say we should now consider egg donors, there and then I felt my world torn apart. I have felt very low since and sitting in here in limbo as the FS will not be speaking to us about were we go from here until next week!!

We have since looked into the possibility of egg donors however here in NZ they don't have egg donor banks therefore you have to advertise asking for one and the waiting list can be up to 2 years!!

All in all been a shitty few weeks and I am over all of this now. We are just devastated and I so want to see a light at the end of all of this. After ten years I am running out of steam!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Lorna I am so very sorry to hear that.
No wonder you needed a break, I have no idea what I would have done if that was the news I had been given. I know there is nothing I can say to make this hurt go away but know if you need anything we are all here to help and support you.

Rant and Rave and get it out. Good on you for picking wine, I would have downed a bottle of rum and lived in my room for the next 6 months.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Lorna. I'm so sorry for what has happened to you and your DH. I hope there are better times ahead for you.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

I am so sorry to hear that Lorna. It is good idea to have a rest I do it sometime and it helps a lot with not getting obsessed. Can I ask you whether they told you particular reason for having empty eggs? Do you have hormonal problem?

Mishelsong - I am waiting my period on 5th of December. So I am starting clomid on 6th. Sooooo excited.


----------



## LornaMJ

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Lorna. It is good idea to have a rest I do it sometime and it helps a lot with not getting obsessed. Can I ask you whether they told you particular reason for having empty eggs? Do you have hormonal problem?
> 
> Mishelsong - I am waiting my period on 5th of December. So I am starting clomid on 6th. Sooooo excited.

No answers yet, will find out on weds hopefully. There were no eggs at all just the cells that surround the eggs. I hope they have tested those cells to give us and them an idea. Will keep you all updated as you never know it can be something we can all learn :shrug:


----------



## pbl_ge

Lorna, I posted in your journal, but wanted to say again how sorry I am you're going through this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sending healing thoughts to the antipodes. 

Daisy, almost time for the Clomid! :happydance:

Myshel, any signs of AF yet? [-o&lt;

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

pbl_ge said:


> Lorna, I posted in your journal, but wanted to say again how sorry I am you're going through this. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sending healing thoughts to the antipodes.
> 
> Daisy, almost time for the Clomid! :happydance:
> 
> Myshel, any signs of AF yet? [-o&lt;
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:

Thanks pbl. Yes I am counting the days . Gl and to you too.


----------



## Myshelsong

Pebble: AF starting the day after the wedding so yesterday. Right on time for my flight back home lol. Oh well that is what happens, I am trying not to cry because we had such a good weekend.

On to next month!
Hey does anyone know where to buy CLOMID without a perscription. I know I shouldnt even consider this but I hate waiting for appointments and thsi one is taking forever ...


----------



## Regalpeas

Lorna sorry to hear youre going through this. Praying there is a miracle in store for you.


----------



## pbl_ge

Myshel, sorry for af. :hugs: No idea about the clomid. That would be illegal in the US, so I'm scared to even google that!


----------



## Myshelsong

I know it is a bad Idea I just feel so desperate ...
oh well the Hubs said in no uncertain words I was not allowed to buy anything online like that. It was probably a just got my af kinda idea, where you madly think about any and all things you can do different next month.


----------



## pbl_ge

Don't worry--I think we've ALL thought about it!!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies just thought i would let you know that i had a mc yesterday. I had a cyst on my ovary which ruptured and i also mc. I'm going to take a break for a bit over Xmas. I feel devastated and heartbroken but i will get through this with the help of my DH and family. I just hope it will be third time lucky for us in the new year.


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, Flou, I'm so very sorry. :hugs: :hugs: I hope the break helps you heal and get ready for a sticky bean. Will be thinking of you.

My first scan was a little ambiguous, so I'm very nervous until my follow up next week. :argh: 

Hope all are well. :hugs: Has anyone heard from Dovkav?


----------



## Myshelsong

My heart goes out to you Flou, so sorry to hear your news.
We will be here when you are ready, take some time and try to enjoy the season as much as you can.
I hope you get some sort of direction from the Dr to tell you what is going on. 
big hugs.

Not sure what is going on with Dovka, I am secretly hoping she is waiting to tell us good news. She has had a hard go of it.


----------



## madtowngirl

Oh Flou....:hugs:I have tears for you. I literally cried "NO!!" out loud when I saw your news. I'm so sorry. I wish no one had to endure mc, especially lttc'ers...


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

So sorry flou. Hope the next time is your baby.


----------



## TLB1986

flou said:


> Hi ladies just thought i would let you know that i had a mc yesterday. I had a cyst on my ovary which ruptured and i also mc. I'm going to take a break for a bit over Xmas. I feel devastated and heartbroken but i will get through this with the help of my DH and family. I just hope it will be third time lucky for us in the new year.

I'm so sorry. Sending lot's of hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Flou, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm devastated for you.

I'm sorry I haven't been here for a while. I had to get my head around the fact that I had to make a decision of taking my dream job and moving country or doing my scheduled ivf in January. 

I decided to take the job, as ifv is just no guarantee that it will work. My dh rang the fertility clinic because I was too sad to do it, and they were really nice, and we have postponed indefinitely. I have another few years to come back to be eligible for funding, for the next year we will try naturally and hope it might happen after all. 

I'm still a bit sad about it.


----------



## madtowngirl

Aww pipi, you have every right to be sad. :hugs: It's not easy to make the decision you've had to make. I think I probably would have made the same decision. The job is a guarantee, and it is a dream job to boot. I wish you luck with it, and I hope you conceive naturally soon.


----------



## dovkav123

Hi ladies,
I was out of town and had no internet access. I was thinking about you all every single day!:flower: How are you?
I need to go back and read many pages to hear your happiness and sadness.

My last natural cycle IVF failed, because of chromosomal abnormalities. An egg was fertilized but had 3 pronucleus. It was just a bad luck.
I did my HCG trigger last night and ER is on Monday morning. WE found 18mm follicle again on the R side, 9.3 mm uterine lining. Doing retrieval w/o pain killer again.
I didn't follow my anti-inflammatory diet at all this month. I ate lots of protein, high cholesterol foods, less veggies and fruits. ONly took fish oil, vit E and folic acid. I didn't do castor oil, fertility massage....
I don't have thrombofilia and my AmH went up from 1.29 to 2.2. ER procedures since August didn't cause damage to my ovaries. I am happy about that.

I really beleave in Christmas magic and hope it'll bring us all a bundle of joy very soon!


----------



## Briss

I hope you do not mind me joining. Here is my story in a nutshell, 

DH and I have been together for about 11 years, started TTC when I was 34. I did not think it will be hard as I was pregnant before I met my DH (a very unfortunate accident&#8230; my heart is still hurting). 

Step 1: We are making a baby! We stopped using condom and for some reason I thought 1 random BD will be enough&#8230; I could not be more wrong. Apparently it only works when you do not want to get pregnant. 

Step 2: Light hearted TTC. I leant about OPK and folic acid and for the first year it was completely stress free, we BD when we felt like it but I did try to ensure that at least we do it during the fertile period every other month. Did not work. 

Step 3: Medical. check up at GP: me - fine, DH - low sperm count. Referred to FS, went through every know test including lap&dye/hysteroscopy; HSG; cycle monitoring; lots of bloods etc etc. me &#8211; fine but old (+ small cyst on right ovary); Dh &#8211; low sperm count. FS said we should do IVf asap. Refused to believe this was our only option. Slightly depressed but decided to persevere naturally. I am only 35&#8230; 

Step 4: TTC as a full time job. Did lots of research and started taking it seriously: CBFM; temping; tonnes of vitamins for both; serious lifestyle changes etc etc. By now I became a specialist in TTC and fertility and can easily write a PhD on this subject. Another year passed and things are getting worse. DH SA is worse; me &#8211; turned 36 and FSH is rising. FS urged us to do IVF. I refused again. We have not exhausted our natural options yet.

Step 5: Chinese medicine. Tonnes of carefully selected books studied; thousands of needles inserted; litres of nasty Chinese herbs consumed + cupping, moxa, reflexology; quitted coffee etc etc I changed 3 practitioners and spent a small fortune on TCM. one more year passed: DH: still low count; Me: turned 37 and FSH is at all time high at 19!. FS said it is now too late to do IVF, my ovaries will not respond to stimulation. it is possible we can get pregnant naturally but there is no guarantee and it may take many more years. Since we have exhausted all natural methods we decided it's time to go artificial route. better late than never&#8230; 

Step 6: private IVF 1. Decided to start with natural IVF, all seemed OK, the dominant follicle is growing nicely; lining is fantastic; blood flow is perfect; DH's morphology is low so ICSI is the only option; egg fertilised; grade 1 embryo with no fragmentation transferred and for the first time in years I could see two nice lines! result! not so fast. OTD: the second line disappeared; beta is very low &#8211; chemical. determined to see only positives &#8211; at least some kind of attempt at implantation. we are getting closer

Step 7: private IVF 2. the clinic suggested to step up and do stims. Looking back that was a huge mistake, I regret it bitterly. My ovaries did not respond to stims &#8211; only 2 follicles are growing out of 10; the dose increased &#8211; the third follicle developed. EC is a nightmare: Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise in the morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of the two follicles on the left disappeared &#8211; the best egg is lost to early ovulation. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab later confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. The only mature egg was not of good enough quality and did not fertilise. devastating. But just to make sure I am completely crushed by the whole experience - got my AF out of the blue 3 days early. giving me a super short 23 day cycle and only 11 day LP. this has never ever happened before even when i had lap my cycle was not screwed like that. these meds really messed up my cycle big time. I am now thinking that with my natural IVF and chemical, I started spotting on about 10 DPO and if I was not on progesterone it's possible that I would have got AF early just like this cycle and the embryo would not have a chance. there is just something not right with the meds and my body, they do not mix well because I never spot in TWW when i am not on meds. Need time to get my body to recover from this medical hell&#8230;

Step 8: urologist. My DH could not take it any more seeing me going through hell and finally agreed to go to a urologist and do whatever he is told to try to improve his SA (with medication this time rather than naturally). Our FS refused to refer him to a urologist as she believed IVF was our only option and nothing can be done. We have to go privately. Hoping the urologist can find what's wrong and maybe there is a way to improve it. if not, we are back to IVF next year. 

I have to say I do not cope with this very well. I carry on because there is nothing else I can do but I am completely emotionally drained and physically broken. It's been long 3.5 years, I am nearing 38, but my ovaries are aging much faster than I am. I've tried everything under the sun and every single thing I've tried failed to get us any closer to pregnancy. It's actually getting worse. racing against time is over consuming and exceptionally frustrating experience&#8230;


----------



## Briss

LornaMJ, I am very sorry you are going through a very tough time. You have been naturally pregnant before, haven't you? which to me indicates that you still have your own eggs and which are capable of being fertilised? maybe, you could consider a natural IVF? I mean it's possible that that stim meds are just doing something wrong with your ovaries so they are not producing eggs as they should but it should not stop you producing one naturally selected egg from a dominant follicle each month which could be used for IVF/ICSI? just a thought.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Briss said:


> I hope you do not mind me joining. Here is my story in a nutshell,
> 
> DH and I have been together for about 11 years, started TTC when I was 34. I did not think it will be hard as I was pregnant before I met my DH (a very unfortunate accident my heart is still hurting).
> 
> Step 1: We are making a baby! We stopped using condom and for some reason I thought 1 random BD will be enough I could not be more wrong. Apparently it only works when you do not want to get pregnant.
> 
> Step 2: Light hearted TTC. I leant about OPK and folic acid and for the first year it was completely stress free, we BD when we felt like it but I did try to ensure that at least we do it during the fertile period every other month. Did not work.
> 
> Step 3: Medical. check up at GP: me - fine, DH - low sperm count. Referred to FS, went through every know test including lap&dye/hysteroscopy; HSG; cycle monitoring; lots of bloods etc etc. me  fine but old (+ small cyst on right ovary); Dh  low sperm count. FS said we should do IVf asap. Refused to believe this was our only option. Slightly depressed but decided to persevere naturally. I am only 35
> 
> Step 4: TTC as a full time job. Did lots of research and started taking it seriously: CBFM; temping; tonnes of vitamins for both; serious lifestyle changes etc etc. By now I became a specialist in TTC and fertility and can easily write a PhD on this subject. Another year passed and things are getting worse. DH SA is worse; me  turned 36 and FSH is rising. FS urged us to do IVF. I refused again. We have not exhausted our natural options yet.
> 
> Step 5: Chinese medicine. Tonnes of carefully selected books studied; thousands of needles inserted; litres of nasty Chinese herbs consumed + cupping, moxa, reflexology; quitted coffee etc etc I changed 3 practitioners and spent a small fortune on TCM. one more year passed: DH: still low count; Me: turned 37 and FSH is at all time high at 19!. FS said it is now too late to do IVF, my ovaries will not respond to stimulation. it is possible we can get pregnant naturally but there is no guarantee and it may take many more years. Since we have exhausted all natural methods we decided it's time to go artificial route. better late than never
> 
> Step 6: private IVF 1. Decided to start with natural IVF, all seemed OK, the dominant follicle is growing nicely; lining is fantastic; blood flow is perfect; DH's morphology is low so ICSI is the only option; egg fertilised; grade 1 embryo with no fragmentation transferred and for the first time in years I could see two nice lines! result! not so fast. OTD: the second line disappeared; beta is very low  chemical. determined to see only positives  at least some kind of attempt at implantation. we are getting closer
> 
> Step 7: private IVF 2. the clinic suggested to step up and do stims. Looking back that was a huge mistake, I regret it bitterly. My ovaries did not respond to stims  only 2 follicles are growing out of 10; the dose increased  the third follicle developed. EC is a nightmare: Only one mature egg. I had a temp rise in the morning and suspected I ovulated and turned out I was right. one of the two follicles on the left disappeared  the best egg is lost to early ovulation. Somehow, the doc managed to get one more egg from my right ovary without touching the cyst so we had 2 eggs collected but the lab later confirmed that only one egg was mature for ICSI. The only mature egg was not of good enough quality and did not fertilise. devastating. But just to make sure I am completely crushed by the whole experience - got my AF out of the blue 3 days early. giving me a super short 23 day cycle and only 11 day LP. this has never ever happened before even when i had lap my cycle was not screwed like that. these meds really messed up my cycle big time. I am now thinking that with my natural IVF and chemical, I started spotting on about 10 DPO and if I was not on progesterone it's possible that I would have got AF early just like this cycle and the embryo would not have a chance. there is just something not right with the meds and my body, they do not mix well because I never spot in TWW when i am not on meds. Need time to get my body to recover from this medical hell
> 
> Step 8: urologist. My DH could not take it any more seeing me going through hell and finally agreed to go to a urologist and do whatever he is told to try to improve his SA (with medication this time rather than naturally). Our FS refused to refer him to a urologist as she believed IVF was our only option and nothing can be done. We have to go privately. Hoping the urologist can find what's wrong and maybe there is a way to improve it. if not, we are back to IVF next year.
> 
> I have to say I do not cope with this very well. I carry on because there is nothing else I can do but I am completely emotionally drained and physically broken. It's been long 3.5 years, I am nearing 38, but my ovaries are aging much faster than I am. I've tried everything under the sun and every single thing I've tried failed to get us any closer to pregnancy. It's actually getting worse. racing against time is over consuming and exceptionally frustrating experience

Hi, Briss, it was interesting for me to read all your story but I am really sorry you have had to go through all of this :(. You know - we are going to have our babies just hang on there. You are going in the right direction. You have a plan and you are working on it.That should be your positive thought. I listened to your advice :). I started also reading a book for pregnancy :). You are right that makes me feel better.

Take care. Xxxxx

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## pbl_ge

Briss, welcome! :hi: I'd never read your full story before--so heartbreaking. :cry: I hope your rainbow baby will be with you soon! :hugs: 

Dovkav, it's good to hear from you. Hope your travels were fun. How did ER go? I hope you get your Christmas baby! :dust:

Pipi, that's a tough decision, but I would probably make the same one. I hope that you find another way to do IVF, or, better yet, get a little surprise so you don't need it! :hugs: When is the move?

Flou and Lorna-thinking of you both. :hugs:

Hope all here are well. :friends:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Briss, sorry to hear about all of your heartache and trouble.
I hope you find some answers with your DH's appointments and finally get your miracle. It is such a crazy journey that we all are going through, I am glad that I have a set of women that understand the heartache and effort and the all consuming madness that happens sometimes. It is hard to relate to others that have no idea.

Wishing everyone a Fertile December and hoping one of us gets our Sticky bean this month. I am taking a break from "try" trying, but keeping up the acupuncture and vitamins. This referral is taking so long I just want to get on some sort of plan so that I can start having some sort of hope for this ...


----------



## dovkav123

Welcome, Briss! Your story is so emotional and heartbraking. I am so sorry. I am glad you found us. We all share our sadness and happiness here. WE help each other never give up on our dream!

flou, sorry for your loss:hugs:

pbl, My 14 days out of town was not fun at all. My hubby's father was hospitilized and we stayed in the hospital. I cought cold there and now 10th day of my sickness and still not feeling right. 

myshelsong, I am glad you stay positive and continue your acupuncter.
2014 is our year and will bring us luck bundle of joy. I know it!

I hope everyone else doing great!

We retrieved my egg yesterday. It fertilised this morning. Tomorrow is a transfer.
Drama before ER!!!! Another RE did a procedure and she didn't want my hubby in the room. We were so upset, my hubby complained in the front desk and I refused to sit in the chair till he is next to me. Why this private practice is not consistent with their rules? Finally the nurse gave sterile clothing to my hubby and we were reunited.
Last month I had no problems with another dr. during retrieval. She even didn't mind us filming...

I'll administer Brevactid 1500 IE 3 times a week only this week for better implantation. It is HCG hormone but higher dose. No home testing for me!!!

The preggo blood test suppose to be on the day of my birthday,:happydance: but the office is closed,:growlmad: I'll do it on the 23rd.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Dovkav - Wish you all the luck with the transfer tomorrow. 

Pebble good luck on the Scan!

I am trying to stay positive but it is really hard when we dont really have any answers. I am not going to temp this month and just take it easy, Christmas is crazy enough as it is without all that baby stuff.


----------



## TLB1986

Dovkav - Good luck with the transfer tomorrow. :happydance: Hope all goes well!!


----------



## dovkav123

Thank you for support!
I had a very stress free ET. 100% sure RE did it right, I saw a bubble and a catheter on U/S. She tried two catheters w/o embryo. The second catheter she liked better.
Our embryo is 4 cell B grade, didn't get a photo, we should of asked earlier.
We're:cloud9:


----------



## Briss

ladies, has anyone had a failed IVF cycle after which you had abnormal AF? I am getting so worried, my AF just wont stop. it's CD6 and it's still full on bright red. usually I'd get a bit more like spotting on CD5/6 and it will be over on Cd6.


----------



## Myshelsong

Briss: Sorry no help, never had IVF but a few have so hopefully they will answer. I would think if you continue to bleed you should see your Dr to see if everything is ok.

Dovkav: FX this is the one, let us know how you are feeling. big hugs and wishes your way.

Hey Becky Welcome.
I just want to say dont be freaked out about getting answers. Most likely your first Dr's appointment will be the Dr telling you about the statistics of people and how easy it is for everyone else to get pregnant. He/she will then tell you they are going to test your hormones and will schedule you for blood work on day 3 and 21 of your cycle. This will check your levels to show that you are or are not in fact ovulating. From there you will get lots of information and there are many routes it can go depending on what your SA shows and your blood work shows.
There are many steps to take and hopefully your journey will be over soon.

I am in the midst of a horrible depression yet again. It is sex week, ugh, and hubby just got back from a work trip and I let him know what day I am on (CD13 which means I will be ovulating in the next 36 hours if I havent already) and I am SO NOT IN THE MOOD!!! I hate this time of the month almost more than I hate actually getting AF. It is just so pointless', I know nothing will happen so why put myself through this month after month? I almost always start crying or pick a fight just because I am so stressed out. Thanks for the vent and sorry for the angry rage.

I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow so I am hoping this will help.
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Briss

Myshelsong, I am sorry you are going through a rough patch. If my AF ever going to end (which I think it does cos it's turning brown!! yes!) I will be joining you in the "fun". I am usually up for BD but cant say the same about my DH. so when I say that we need to start BD, he looks disappointed and keeps complaining. I know (by now) that BD is most likely pointless with his low sperm count but you know waiting for a miracle here


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Briss said:


> Myshelsong, I am sorry you are going through a rough patch. If my AF ever going to end (which I think it does cos it's turning brown!! yes!) I will be joining you in the "fun". I am usually up for BD but cant say the same about my DH. so when I say that we need to start BD, he looks disappointed and keeps complaining. I know (by now) that BD is most likely pointless with his low sperm count but you know waiting for a miracle here


It is strange how men love sex but not when they have to do it.

I have sometimes this problem with my hubby and I get annoyed that he wants it when I don't O and does not "feel well" when I O :(. We always quarrel when I O and we do nothing. But this month I told him that I don't take tablets in vain so we should BD non stop. If he loves me to think what I do to my body to give him a child.


----------



## Purpular

Hey!

Nice to meet you all :) I can't believe how many struggles I've read about in this section; so many variations on different themes yet they all end in the same net result. It makes me feel a bit silly for feeling so alone and abnormal all this time.

Me and my DH have been TTC with varying degrees on intensity for 5 years now and we've not even had a sniff of success. I had PCOS diagnosed when I was 21 and even then they told me it was unlikely I'd conceive naturally. When you add in the fact I've only had a handful of periods since I was 16, I suppose we never really had a chance. Maybe we weren't really TTC at all, maybe it's just fornication when you know there's no real chance of a baby!

This summer I finally went back to the women's hospital for some help. I'd put it off so long because of the emphasis they'd put on my weight last time. That was stupid and selfish of me :( I kind of felt cheated that they'd blamed me and said loosing 5% of my weight would certainly bring my periods right back. I lost 10% and not a peep! I stopped actively dieting and now my BMI is 31 again. Better pass me the salad... I don't know who I thought I was spiting by not keeping the weight off. I was just a bit hurt that everybody thought it was my fault and was in denial that a bit of extra weight would be enough to stop my cycles altogether.

Anyway, the FS I saw this time was a lot more understanding (although I do wonder if this is because I'm older this time and we're now married). I've had more bloods done and am scheduled for an US and HSG. I've been warned there's no treatment until BMI is under 30 though so I'm back - along with DH - on the wagon.

I'm going to carry on reading everybody's stories if that's ok with you all. For every different solution somebody's tried (win or loose) it's another weapon to fight with. That's comforting and definitely better than sitting pretty and doing nothing!


----------



## Rhapsodi

I wanted to join in here. I think I belong here more than anywhere else. 

DH and I got married in Aug08. We were NTNP until April 2010 when we started trying. We had/have a clear blue monitor and were/are using it to predict O as well as checking mucus and trying to temp (which has never seemed to work for me but I still try). February 2012 I started on progesterone to help with a LP defect. I will be honest I've been horrible about taking it consistently but I do try. I hAve taken breaks just because I have needed the mental breaks. Each month AF comes I loose more hope. In May of 2012 we had my nephews placed into our foster home (we decided in AUg 2011 to start the adoption process, home study/license approved in Feb 2012). So we are dealing with that stress too. They are still with us and will be for quite a while it looks like. 

DH and I have set many if not by this date then this. Each time something has "come up" and we thought it best to wait. This time it's no exception (DH was going to be laid off luckily he found a new job and started this week, I am possibly going to be laid off in the up coming months) so timing for us has never been good. But I have made an appointment to discuss our options. Our DR (well actually she is a NFP only PA) thinks I have endo. So I'm interested in seeing what happens. 

In September 2013 I started Gluten and dairy free. And I have noticed a huge difference. We also do artificial free. I've lost 15lbs this year. Looking to loose more eventually. I've been considering also trying the Natural Fertility Prescription but I'm going to wait until my appointments in Jan. I'm also looking at starting acupuncture in the new year. 

So yes I'm "new" to this site but I've been trying for nearly 4 years now. I've decided this is my last year. If I'm not Pregnant by Jan 2015, I'm going back to NTNP, grieve that it just isn't in the plan for us and move on. Because I'm just at the point I feel like I have no hope. Too much has been stacked against us for too long. 

Thanks for reading my story.


----------



## MItoDC

Welcome Rhapsodi. It's not a fun club to be a part of, but we're all here to support each other on our long roads.

What made you decide to go gluten and dairy free? I've been gluten free for about 4 years after finding out I had a gluten intolerance, but I still have dairy in my diet. Just curious since I'm willing to try anything! :)


----------



## Rhapsodi

The thing that made me make the jump to GFDF was an article I read I think it was from Iva Keene from Natural Fertility Prescription. She said a big reason behind infertility is food allergies. We started Feingold diet for one of my nephews and noticed he does well on GF so we were almost there anyways so I did it. Dairy was tough but I had cut back due to Dr. furhman so recommendations from Eat to Live (something I'd like to get to) then one day I had a huge craving (then I caved and had 3 glasses of milk) then next morning I was extremely congested. So from that moment on I've cut it. I've had a few lapses and can see a huge difference with it. Less clotting, cramps less severe, pain during BDing is much less noticeable too. So it's a must for me. 

I also figured out I was lactose intolerant Jan 2011 so going DF made sense with that too. I'm not sure if I'm actually gluten intolerant but I feel better without. 

Iva Keene has great recommendations. I'm trying to implement all, just haven't gotten that far yet. She recommends both husband and wife do DF/GF, no artificials (which if you do this look at Feingold artificials can hid everywhere, Fringold researches it all), no microwaves, no plastic containers, and a bunch of others.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Purpular & Rhap - It is nice meeting you but hope that the journey is a short one for you. 

I had a fantastic Accupuncture apointment last weekend, I am no longer down in the dumps. I know this journey gives me swings but I am feeling positive and goign to enjoy the christmas season and all the joy and emotions it will bring.


----------



## pipilotta

Pblge, I just read your signature, I'm gutted for you. So sorry. Sending you big hugs xx


----------



## Myshelsong

pipilotta said:


> Pblge, I just read your signature, I'm gutted for you. So sorry. Sending you big hugs xx

Pebble, I am so so sorry. 
Sending you lots of love and big hugs as well.

2014 will be all of our years!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies I hope you are all doing well just thought I let you know I'm going to be taking a break. Pulled my back out pretty badly and starting af, just need to start fresh for the new year. good luck to you all will be checking in


----------



## dovkav123

Hi myshelsong,
I just read your message. Take your time as much as you need and we'll be here for you when you need us...I hope I'll find you here with a big news soon!

Wishing us all a very happy 2014 and i hope its the last childless year and that by next year we will be mummies or pregnant. This time of year is so hard but lets enjoy this time and keep hopeful for a fantastic new year xxxx 


I did 3 HPT they were all BFN. I am still on progesterone and I have tiny spotting. On monday I'll do beta for a final closure...


----------



## DBZ34

:hugs: myshel.:hugs: That's a double whammy and not what you need at all. Feel better soon! Take a break, we'll be here for you when you're ready to come back. :hugs: 

dovkav- Sorry to hear about the BFNs. :( :hugs: What will you do next? Are you going to do another natural cycle?


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry to hear about the BFN Dov, I desperately pray that you will get your miracle soon.

Thanks for the support ladies. I am in a dark place right now and being bedridden really gives a person time to evaluate ones live and goals and whatnot. Right one I am saying good riddance to the year that crippled me emotionally and physically and am looking forward to 2014!


----------



## flou

Sorry for the bfn dovkav. I have my fxd for a bfp soon for you.

Myshel i am sorry you are not in a good place right now. It been a tough few weeks myself after my loss and I can relate the feeling of wanting to see the back of 2013. I am hoping that 2014 brings us better luck for both of us and everyone on this thread.


----------



## flou

pipilotta said:


> Pblge, I just read your signature, I'm gutted for you. So sorry. Sending you big hugs xx

pbl i am so sorry. Sending you much love and hugs. I hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

Happy New Year everyone. Let's hope we get some 2014 miracles.


----------



## Renaendel

Happy new year!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Happy New Year to all of you!!! A lot of baby dust for all of us.

:hugs:


----------



## pipilotta

How is everyone doing? 
I moved countries and found a place to rent and just waiting for dh to arrive here too. Once we are settled we will start ttc again.


----------



## Renaendel

Doing good. Still keeping a positive mental attitude about my second year ttc. Picking up some old hobbies that had fallen behind. How about the rest of you?


----------



## madtowngirl

Renaendel, I totally love your profile picture!!!!

AFM, I am starting Clomid next cycle. I feel pretty good about it, actually, and my hope has sort of been restored. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## MItoDC

Trying to stay positive as we near the 1.5 year mark. We're both taking supplements and hoping that DH's SA in late Feb or early March comes back with better morphology numbers. In the meantime I'm waiting until the start of my next cycle to do my Day 3/Day 21 tests for FSH and progesterone to make sure I'm actually ovulating. We're also starting to save up for IVF, but just recently discovered DH's insurance would cover three tries - unfortunately I'm not on his insurance, so we have to wait for open season in October when we'll be at 2 years and 3 months. We'll just have to see what happens between then and now. 

Hoping this is the year for all of us!


----------



## DBZ34

Happy 2014, ladies!

I've just had my IUI consult on Wednesday and we are on the calendar for February. :happydance: I'm going to be doing a Clomid and Menopur combination and using Ovitrelle as my trigger. I've just got the end of this cycle and one more to wait. I'm so excited!! I feel like we're finally doing something and moving forward. :) 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Calasen

hey ladies can I join please?

Quick bit about my journey so far.

Mirena removed dec 2009 no return to normal cycle ever since.

Husbands Sperm - perfect (everything he does is :) )

Severe Endo and PCOS. Plus a myriad of other illnesses - can't walk without crutches and 50% of time am in wheelchair - some "unknown" fertility issues due to these.

Early MC boxing day 2011 - never even knew I had caught :(

3 Cycles clomid in 2011 no :bfp: (suspect MC was linked to final cycle.)

Saw FS on my birthday in 2012 - she took one look at my notes and told us our only chance was IVF - but NHS policy means I need to lose alot of weight before I qualify for it.

7 stone (98 lbs) I needed to lose and so far its slow going due to limited mobility, but have just passed the 2 stone (28 lbs) mark - just another 5 (70 lbs) to go 

We got married in 2012 and have managed to stay content and strong despite how soul destroying this journey has been. Our friends are mostly moving onto their 2nd and 3rd pregnancies :(


----------



## MamaMac123

Our Story

Here in the forums I'm known as "Mama" due to my screen name, but I have yet to officially be one. My real name is Amanda. I'm 31 years old. DH and I have been married for 3 years and he turns 40 next month. I have 3 step daughters from DH's first marriage. I work as a nanny so I've basically been raising other peoples children for over a decade. The two things I want more than anything in the world are a happy marriage to a wonderful man and to be a real mommy. I finally got the first one after a long and difficult road an now part 2 has proven to be just as difficult. 

We have been TTC since May of 2012. So not quite 2 full years. I know compared to a lot of women here that must seem like nothing. I know many of you have been trying much longer. I joined this forum when we first started trying and made a bunch of friends in a specific thread. Last week I officially became the last person in that thread who hasn't been pregnant. Many are pregnant now. Many already have their babies. Some have gotten pregnant, miscarried, waited, gotten pregnant again and had then had the new baby all in the time I've been there with them. Now it's just me. So I guess even though I haven't been trying a long time compared to others here, I just can't take starting into another thread on the main boards and watching a new pack of women get bfp's after just a few cycles of trying. My heart can't take it. 

I have never had a bfp and after 3 doctors, a PCOS diagnosis and lots of different med attempts I'm only in cycle 2 of finally having "normal" cycles. 

When I was in my early 20s my period stopped. I went to a doctor who gave me meds to get it going and he suggested I might have PCOS. I didn't worry to much about it. After that my cycle was always irregular but I never went more than a couple months without a period so I didn't worry too much. Before my wedding I went on birth control and my cycles regulated fine. I also dropped about 25 lbs without a bit of effort. Just in time for the wedding which was great! 

After a year and and a half of marriage we decided to start trying. I knew with my weird cycles that it would be tough for us but I knew losing weight always seemed to help them be more regular so I went off bc and started really making the efforts to work out and eat healthy. Within the first month I gained 30 lbs! And worse....no period. I went months with nothing. I finally got in to see my family doc who basically said, sorry, you have to try for 6 months before I can do anything. She even had the nerve to say that to get pregnant I needed to be having sex at least 3 times a week. That was not even the issue! I told her flat out "it doesn't matter how much sex we have if I'm not ovulating! I had irregular cycles before and I probably have PCOS". She finally agreed to an ultrasound. Low and behold my ovaries were full of cysts! She put me on metformin and gave me a referral to an OB. 

The OB started me on clomid. It would work one month then stop the next month. We'd up the dose and it would work one month then stop again. After 6 months of this I was so frustrated. We were getting no where and the doctor and her nurses were horrible to me. They refused to give me a referral to a fertility doctor without seeing her one more time and it was going to take months to get an apt. I called my family doc office in tears and the wonderful nurse there got right on it. I had my referral that week. 

By now we'd been trying well over a year and I'd only ovulated 2 or 3 times. Thankfully I love my fertility doctor! He knows his stuff, gets right to the point and his staff is great! He ordered some tests and has put me on thyroid meds, upped my metformin dose and started me on Femara. Just finishing my second cycle of it and while I'm not pregnant I am thrilled with its effects so far. Both cycles I ovulated cd19 and have gotten my period by about cd32. Those are the shortest cycles I've had since starting ttc and the best is it's been consistent 2 months in a row. Hopefully it will keep working well and we can have a real chance for awhile. Assuming so we will do 6 rounds of Femara before moving on to something else. Hopefully we won't need to. 

So that's my story. I wish you all baby dust!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello ladies and hello ladies that have just joined this thread. Nice to meet you but sorry you find yourself in the LTTTC thread.

We'll my back is still injured so I will be going on short term for a few weeks and starting some physio therapy so this and next month will most likely be out.

It is just so crazy that I am still on this journey, it feels like forever and we have still not heard anything from the specialist. I am trying to make a New Years resolution that I will not let this consume me this year. I will not go down that dark path and make myself sick with sadness every month, I will not let this beat me and will be happy with what I have and where I am .... Sounds like a crazy hard resolution eh?!?

I also have a fair bit too lose so I hope we can do this together because I know that doing it alone is very very hard. I am trying to cut back sugar ... Hard with all the Christmas chocolate still hanging around but since I hurt my back I have been less hungry, which is a great side effect. Also going low gluten so fingers crossed about that one.

How is everyone else doing, it has been quiet so far this year. how was your New Years ?


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Mama Amanda, your story resonated with me so much. My name is Alyssa, I'm 31 years old and my husband Rob is almost 30. I'm a special education teacher (I've also taught general ed), and I teach in upstate NY, though I lived in NYC for most of my adult life (Rob grew up here). I've been TTC since December 2012. I know that's not a long time relatively speaking, but it sure feels like it.

My mother, who has a lot of mental health issues, refused to let me see a gyno when I was a teen... I never established regular periods, and when I got them they were very heavy. When I got to college, I went to a doc there and was diagnosed with PCOS. I've never been overweight, but was on the higher side for my height (BMI around 23-24) for most of my adult life. I was put on BCPs and didn't think about it until I met my husband. We knew from the getgo we wanted kids, and wanted to wait until we were married, but I had a sneaking suspicion that we should get started ASAP because I felt like we would have a hard time. I came off the pill last November right after our wedding, had my last period in December, and then nothing until April. After April, I didn't get a period and was getting really aggravated, so I scheduled an appointment with a gyno up here (I had seen the one I was using in the city before since all I needed was a pap smear and a script for the pill) in late August, and lo and behold, I was pregnant at my appointment. I'd actually suspected something the previous week and taken several tests, but I guess it was too early, and since I hadn't had a period since April, there was no real way for me to know. I had a bad feeling about it as soon as I found out, and sure enough I miscarried about two weeks later. I was and still am devastated. 

I had a very bad experience with the practice that managed my MC, so I switched. I like my doc now, he immediately put me on metformin 1,000 mg. I had another appointment in November, by which time I had a period and another cycle that was likely a chemical pregnancy but not verified as such. He thought I was cycling more normally so made another appointment for me in February, but I haven't had a period since (I'm on CD 49). In the meantime, I've quit drinking entirely, cut out caffeine, and lost 15 lbs to bring my BMI down to 21.5. I'm afraid the metformin didn't really work, but rather I only had periods immediately following the MC because of the hormones from that.

My husband and I have had a round of terrible luck since the MC. My favorite cat died and another has been sick, we were in contract to buy a house (we rent from his parents, who hate me and it's mutual) and the sellers left the deal a week before closing... it's been rough. 

I've been very depressed and anxious, and like you, Amanda, found some solace on here only to have the threads I joined fill up with everyone else's BFPs. My friends seem to be having easy conceptions and easy pregnancies all around me and not all of them are sensitive about how they share their news. Having lurked and read some of your stories on here, the LTTTC thread seems to be the best place for me now. I'm trying to keep my head up. What strategies have worked for all of you?


----------



## MItoDC

My strategies for coping vary pretty widely.

Avoidance is a favorite - I've unfriended a lot of distant "friends" on Facebook who I haven't talked to in years and who are posting pregnancy updates all over my feed. And I've unsubscribed from most of the threads that I joined when I first started BnB since they're now filled with pregnant or women with babies since I joined.

I also like to keep a record of what's happening - so I have a journal on here, but I've also just started an online version since I find these threads kind of hard to look back through when you're trying to remember what happened to you two or three months ago.

Lastly, keeping active - and not just exercising (which does help me keep my sanity), but keeping active in TTC. I still track my BBT because I like having that data to look back at each month. It also stops me from getting my hopes up at the end of each cycle as I approach AF since my temps usually drop in advance - which also keeps me from needlessly POAS. We're also actively saving up for IVF in case that's the road we end up heading down. So staying active and aware of what's going on in my body has helped me cope... though it certainly doesn't stop me from shedding a tear or 100 each month when my temperature plummets. 

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## MamaMac123

CallMeAl - I know what you mean, it feels like everyone around me is pregnant. I have so many friends either pregnant or with new babies right now that I have a hard time doing anything outside being a homebody. I'm active in my church but that's been very hard to stick to through all this. So many babies and pregnant mommies there. I don't cope well around them. I have best friends I completely avoid talking to or seeing because it just hurts too much and I feel like I'm sucking the joy out of it for them. 

My solace has been understanding friends. I've made a very close friend through this. She also has pcos and had a very hard long fertility road. In the end she has 4 kids to show for it but it took a long time and a lot of doctors and treatments including a completely failed IVF round (not a single egg fertilized! Can u imagine that after all that money and all those shots etc!) Anyway, she's been like my fertility angel. She's listened to me complain and cry so many times. I also have several other friends and family members who also have struggled with fertility. I find talking to them very helpful because they "get it" the way even my best friends can't (my best friend gets pregnant the first month of trying!) 

Anyway, hopefully we can all help support each other through the trials and the tears. I find or me, the people who get pregnant no problem enrage me but those who get pregnant after the long struggle give me hope. Thus when any of you get the big bfp I'm nothing but ecstatic and it helps me believe we'll get there too! 

For some this might not be helpful at all but I've found reading books about fertility journeys to be comforting. Knowing others have struggled and so much more than I have and come through with a baby in the end helps me keep my own journey in perspective. I just recently read Bringing In Finn. Such an amazing book! I highly recommend it! If anyone else knows of some good fertility memoirs I'm looking for some new stuff to read ;)


----------



## dovkav123

Hello, how is everybody?
I am checking with you all but havn't posted anything about myself.

6 natural cycle IVFs have failed, 3 perfect embryos were transfered and none of them took.
I know we are dealing with an age here. My hubby's sperm is super, but who knows what are the chromosomes?
This month we BD every other day and hopefully this will give us the best quality of sperm. Probably it'll take 3 months to see an improvement. He is sure happy about this plan!

I was in the shopping mall a couple of days ago. A little girl 1.5 was walking back and forward with her dad. My hubby noticed she liked me, smiled at me. She wanted to stay around me, but her dad was taking her away. Finally she came to me, held my hand for a second, giggled and walked away.
My hubby told me this child really likesdyou. I told him this was our child, she was born to a wrong parents.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those were the bittest thoughts I have ever had during this infertility journey. I hope I won't have them again.


----------



## Myshelsong

Dov- So sorry Hun, I know you are having a really hard time right now. Don't worry about feeling the way you did in the mall. I have thought the something many times lately ...
News here we are officially moving back home. Still in Canada, just moving provinces so back to Ontario. It is great but happening so fast and my back is still injured so I am on short term while I am getting well. But that means I can't lift anything and once we move I will have to start at the top of the fertility referral list again ... If I can find a family Dr. This will be taking at least another year before I even get to see someone for mediation or more exploration. So very happy but so devastated at the same time ....


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> Dov- So sorry Hun, I know you are having a really hard time right now. Don't worry about feeling the way you did in the mall. I have thought the something many times lately ...
> News here we are officially moving back home. Still in Canada, just moving provinces so back to Ontario. It is great but happening so fast and my back is still injured so I am on short term while I am getting well. But that means I can't lift anything and once we move I will have to start at the top of the fertility referral list again ... If I can find a family Dr. This will be taking at least another year before I even get to see someone for mediation or more exploration. So very happy but so devastated at the same time ....

I am currently in Ontario and I suppose access will depend on where in Ontario you are moving to. I am in the GTA so that's been my experience. I was actually surprised at how fast I got in to see my specialist, maybe because I'm over 30? My GP did mention OHIP funding for over 30 fertility. I saw my GP in March and I had an appt with my FS in April. Testing took two months to complete and we started treatment the beginning of July. So things might happen faster than you think. :) I know I was really surprised and figured I'd be waiting for a year. You might be able to research GPs and set up the meet and greet appt before you move? That might also speed things up.


----------



## flou

Sorry dovkav that you are going through a tough time. I think everyone has had those or similar thoughts so don't feel bad about it. :hugs: I am hoping that you get your little one soon!

AFM i am back ttc this month, first time since my mc. I have an appt with the FS on the 17th February and I had my first set of blood tests today that the FS asked me to do. So i am hoping this helps me towards my rainbow!

I hope everyone else is doing ok. Hello to the newbies. I'm sorry you find yourself here but i am hoping you get your little ones soon.


----------



## madtowngirl

Good to see you back, flou.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you for the suggestion Crystal, I am going to look into that.

Hi Flou, nice to see you back, so sorry about your loss


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, been a very long while since I was last on BnB. Anyway as a quick catch up we had two rounds of failed IVF at the end of last year where we were told that we will now require the help of an egg donor as my eggs are no good. As you can imagine we were shocked and upset giving that I am only 34 :cry:Anyway we are at a good place with this now and are currently on the egg donor database here in NZ. In NZ egg donation is not paid for and there are no banks so you either have to seek one yourself or the clinic recruit them. I suppose it makes that lady extra wonderful for voluntarily donating their eggs just because they want to so to speak.

Anyway I was wondering if anyone on here has experience of using donors. We have made the decision to remain anonymous however if the ED(Egg Donor) wants to meet us prior we will respect their wishes and will update them right until the birth however we will maintain that they respect our privacy there on to bond with the child. Therefore all correspondence will then stop.

I am on a couple of sites and an ED PM'd me and when I told her our thoughts I think she was insulted and said she would want full contact always as she will still have a biological link with them. And told me how she was a surrogate twice and the first one went bad as the parents will now not update her...so she basically stalks them on facebook. 

This has got me a little worried as I don't want this to happen with us. The law does state here once the egg is fertilised it is legally ours and they lose all rights. So technically we don't have to update them at all however we are totally aware of the great gift they are giving us and will respect them and update them up to birth. Haven't told my DH as this has been one of his fears and he has said if there is even a sniff of any problems he will pull out!

Sorry to go on but I didnt know who else to talk to, out of all the forums I am with you guys are the best and seem to really understand without any prejudice. 

I would really appreciate any of your thoughts. Thanks you sooo much for listening :hugs:


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, been a very long while since I was last on BnB. Anyway as a quick catch up we had two rounds of failed IVF at the end of last year where we were told that we will now require the help of an egg donor as my eggs are no good. As you can imagine we were shocked and upset giving that I am only 34 :cry:Anyway we are at a good place with this now and are currently on the egg donor database here in NZ. In NZ egg donation is not paid for and there are no banks so you either have to seek one yourself or the clinic recruit them. I suppose it makes that lady extra wonderful for voluntarily donating their eggs just because they want to so to speak.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if anyone on here has experience of using donors. We have made the decision to remain anonymous however if the ED(Egg Donor) wants to meet us prior we will respect their wishes and will update them right until the birth however we will maintain that they respect our privacy there on to bond with the child. Therefore all correspondence will then stop.
> 
> I am on a couple of sites and an ED PM'd me and when I told her our thoughts I think she was insulted and said she would want full contact always as she will still have a biological link with them. And told me how she was a surrogate twice and the first one went bad as the parents will now not update her...so she basically stalks them on facebook.
> 
> This has got me a little worried as I don't want this to happen with us. The law does state here once the egg is fertilised it is legally ours and they lose all rights. So technically we don't have to update them at all however we are totally aware of the great gift they are giving us and will respect them and update them up to birth. Haven't told my DH as this has been one of his fears and he has said if there is even a sniff of any problems he will pull out!
> 
> Sorry to go on but I didnt know who else to talk to, out of all the forums I am with you guys are the best and seem to really understand without any prejudice.
> 
> I would really appreciate any of your thoughts. Thanks you sooo much for listening :hugs:

Hi, LornaMJ,

I am very interested in your story. I somehow see myself in this situation. I have low/undetectable AMH :cry: and so far I am doing my third round on clomid. Unfortunately, no matter what my hubby sais, I don't believe that this treatment is going to help me to get pregnant. I am terrified by the thought that this is it - I am unfertile and I will never be able to conceive. I have been thinking about the possibility for a donor egg. To be honest I prefer an egg by a person I know and is very close to me :blush:. I have a niece that I love like a sister. Actually, currently she expecting her first baby and she felt pregnant from the very first try :dohh: :). I have not asked her but I have been telling my husband that I will be very happy if she gives me an egg. He is against of course because of the probability that she might pretend for the baby (which I do NOT think she will EVER do !!!). She knows everything about my already about 7 years of trying to get pregnant. And she loves me and f she agrees she will not ask for the baby. She will be happy to see me happy with my bump and little bundle after that.

If we get to the point looking for a donor, I think I will be under even bigger stress :nope:. If it is a woman I don't know my child my inherit an illness from previous generations, or something from the character of this person, or.......I do not know......
My husband sais "Once the egg fertilises and implants in your womb it will start your blood going through it", so maybe the baby will pick up my features, too :shrug:. 

I wish I could advise you how to deal with this situation. I am really sorry that you have got to the point looking for an egg donor. Personally, I will always be afraid of loosing my baby because the donor pretends for rights over the child (if it is not someone I know).

Sorry, it is a bit long and very clear :blush:. But I feel so confused too :blush:.

Good Luck and I hope you have your baby soon :kiss:


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

I am happy to read all your stories and not feel so alone. As much I have a lot of friends and family, I feel completely Isolated and alone in this journey; which I thought would be fast, quick and of course easy ( what was I thinking!?)

I am 29, my DH is 34 and we started TTC #1 in may 2011. We went to the fertility clinic in Montreal ( reproductive centre at Royal Vic. Hospital) and got all tests done. DH came back with low sperm count ( he's a heavy smoker...) and I found out I have polycistic ovaries, which was pointing to PCOS at that time but the doctor didn't want to make a diagnosis since I always have regular period and do not have any of the other symptoms.Everything else was A OK.The doctor wanted to move ahead with insemination, which I found to be an appalling idea at the time ( I'm very non-interventionist) and just just gave us some vitamins and sent us on our way. 

I became pregnant in July 2013 and I had an MC at 7 weeks. After the heartbreak and the emotional turmoil, I decided to chuck everything out the window and just live my life ( aka: drink lots of wine, overwork myself, and pick up social smoking) Needless to say my coping mechanisms are not the best, but honestly, I never thought an MC could be so devastating and I didn't know what to do with myself. After i got my AF back, we just decided to have sex, My Dh started his vitamins ( FINALLY) and no masturbation during " prime time baby makingtime" as I like to call it.

December 2013 was a roller coaster: after getting a high paying job, getting my four wisdom teeth pulled ( + sedation) writing 4 finals, Oh and getting a really bad stomach flu; I found out I was pregnant again on december 31st. I was actually just testing because I wanted to drink at the NYE party and i was SHOCKED to find out we were expecting again. 

We were over the moon again, and we made the BIG mistake to tell our families... AGAIN. I started spotting on and off during the first few weeks and went to the doctor numerous times and everyone was just telling me " oh its normal blablablablalba". The same day after going to my first prenatal appointment, had an MC at home at 8 weeks...which was horrible, emotionally draining and physically extremely painful. I have been re-living both my losses since and I have to admit that it's been rough.

Today we went to the endocrinologist at the fertility clinic again, and the doctor is always in a rush, which is really annoying....She doesn't like to answer questions and all I want is to get some F***** answers... She sent me for blood clotting tests and for some insulin resistance tests. She says that because I most likely have PCOS, that I am miscarrying and that she wants to give me Metformin to help me with conceiving and maintaining a pregnancy. I don't understand why she didn't just give me clomid right away, so I can take it and start making a baby AT LAST!!! and progesterone to help me with the hormones. I'm convinced it has something to do with it...

I asked her what to do if I get pregnant again and she said to take an appointment... geez. I live in Quebec, by the time you get an appointment you have stage 4 pancreatic cancer... I just hope if I do get pregnant someone somewhere has some progesterone pills I can take. I really hope that she helps me... 

So in conclusion, I don't know what's happening, I don't know when my period will come back, i don't know if if my eggs are any good, If I ovulate every month, I don't know if I want to try again, I don't know anything anymore.... :(


----------



## madtowngirl

Sabster said:


> *snip*
> Needless to say my coping mechanisms are not the best, but honestly, I never thought an MC could be so devastating and I didn't know what to do with myself.
> *snip*

This is me, too. I never would have imagined an MC would have been so incredibly devastating. It sucks. You were not wrong to just live your life at this point.

With that being said, welcome, I'm sorry you're here, but welcome. I hope that you get some answers soon. Having no answers after more than one loss is so frustrating.


----------



## MItoDC

I just updated my story on my blog... coworker just told me that she's 20 weeks pregnant with her 3rd... :cry:

https://issuesininfertility.blogspot.com/2014/01/20-weeks.html


----------



## sarah0105

Hi well we have been trying to concieve for 5 years now i was diagnosed with pcos but fortunately it isnt severe i had a 6 cm dermoid cyst removed last june but they saved my ovary and everything is perfect! 

We were told it was me who had fertility problems i took a course of clomid no luck at all my partners semen analysis always came back perfect until 2 years ago they came back with a few problems! So now im working fine but hes not its so exasperating!!

I had alot of problems with my fertility clinic not sending my appointment letters so i made a complaint now out of the blue iv recieved a letter saying im on the waiting list for icsi and got brought in for my AMH test. FINALLY!!

Sometimes feels like im hitting a brick wall bit crap when all your friends and family our starting a family it makes you feel like an outsider sometimes but hopefully next year i will have my own bundle of joy :) xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello ladies, sorry to hear about your losses. That is heartbreaking.
I am not sure why your Dr would or would not give you clomid, but I would hope the new dr will at least test your egg quality. That is my dream to find out what my egg quality is! I have never had anything other than a hormone test to see if I am ovulating, but I get regular temp shifts and all that B.S but still no baby.

Hopefully our journeys will be over soon.

Lorna- big hugs sister. So sorry to hear about your news. I have no idea what I would or would not expect from someone who would donate their eggs, but I am sure that if you keep the search up you will find someone that will fit your needs. Obviously dont do anything you are not comfortable with but do you have anyone in you other lives that would donate? That may be an akward conversation to have with someone but you never know what family or friends are willing to do for you unless you ask. If you would want that.

AFM af has now come and gone but still on some pain medication for my back and starting to get ready for move in a few months so we are going to be taking a break break. No temping, no planned sex, but hoping to enjoy the time we have and try to be as stress free as possible.


----------



## Pinkee

I really feel out of place most areas. Like Mama said.. All my BnB friends have moved n to their 2nd and 3rd child and I'm still here
I had a teen pregnancy, I was 17 years old when I had my son. I had no idea what I was doing and was so consumed with being alone and bad feelings there was no joy in any of it.
2004 I met Dh when My boy was 3 and we've been together ever since.
2006 we started ntnp I had my mirena removed.
2007 DH got diagnosed with testicular cancer and lymphoma. We spent a year battling with surgeries & chemo. 
2008 to 2009 were spent on the back burner because of the radical chemo treatments he received for 8 months we were advised to wait and come in for an SA.
2009 good SA results...I got diagnosed with pcos. And have gained alot of weight.started ttc.
2010 to 2012 started to aggressively ttc. Metformin started.joined groups, was temping,bought a cbfm, nothing worked. 
2013 diagnosed annovulatory got clomid, 1st bfp on 1st round. On DH birthday! We told everyone. MC 8 weeks in May. My cycle has been insane and depression got me pretty good.

It's 2014 and I am on 2,000mg of metformin. Aygestin to start my cycle and clomid for ovulation. AF came by herself, without Aygestin so I am on my 1st round of clomid now. I've been aggressive towards my eight loss as well. I really hope this is the year for me


----------



## LornaMJ

DAISYPRENCESS said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, been a very long while since I was last on BnB. Anyway as a quick catch up we had two rounds of failed IVF at the end of last year where we were told that we will now require the help of an egg donor as my eggs are no good. As you can imagine we were shocked and upset giving that I am only 34 :cry:Anyway we are at a good place with this now and are currently on the egg donor database here in NZ. In NZ egg donation is not paid for and there are no banks so you either have to seek one yourself or the clinic recruit them. I suppose it makes that lady extra wonderful for voluntarily donating their eggs just because they want to so to speak.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if anyone on here has experience of using donors. We have made the decision to remain anonymous however if the ED(Egg Donor) wants to meet us prior we will respect their wishes and will update them right until the birth however we will maintain that they respect our privacy there on to bond with the child. Therefore all correspondence will then stop.
> 
> I am on a couple of sites and an ED PM'd me and when I told her our thoughts I think she was insulted and said she would want full contact always as she will still have a biological link with them. And told me how she was a surrogate twice and the first one went bad as the parents will now not update her...so she basically stalks them on facebook.
> 
> This has got me a little worried as I don't want this to happen with us. The law does state here once the egg is fertilised it is legally ours and they lose all rights. So technically we don't have to update them at all however we are totally aware of the great gift they are giving us and will respect them and update them up to birth. Haven't told my DH as this has been one of his fears and he has said if there is even a sniff of any problems he will pull out!
> 
> Sorry to go on but I didnt know who else to talk to, out of all the forums I am with you guys are the best and seem to really understand without any prejudice.
> 
> I would really appreciate any of your thoughts. Thanks you sooo much for listening :hugs:
> 
> Hi, LornaMJ,
> 
> I am very interested in your story. I somehow see myself in this situation. I have low/undetectable AMH :cry: and so far I am doing my third round on clomid. Unfortunately, no matter what my hubby sais, I don't believe that this treatment is going to help me to get pregnant. I am terrified by the thought that this is it - I am unfertile and I will never be able to conceive. I have been thinking about the possibility for a donor egg. To be honest I prefer an egg by a person I know and is very close to me :blush:. I have a niece that I love like a sister. Actually, currently she expecting her first baby and she felt pregnant from the very first try :dohh: :). I have not asked her but I have been telling my husband that I will be very happy if she gives me an egg. He is against of course because of the probability that she might pretend for the baby (which I do NOT think she will EVER do !!!). She knows everything about my already about 7 years of trying to get pregnant. And she loves me and f she agrees she will not ask for the baby. She will be happy to see me happy with my bump and little bundle after that.
> 
> If we get to the point looking for a donor, I think I will be under even bigger stress :nope:. If it is a woman I don't know my child my inherit an illness from previous generations, or something from the character of this person, or.......I do not know......
> My husband sais "Once the egg fertilises and implants in your womb it will start your blood going through it", so maybe the baby will pick up my features, too :shrug:.
> 
> I wish I could advise you how to deal with this situation. I am really sorry that you have got to the point looking for an egg donor. Personally, I will always be afraid of loosing my baby because the donor pretends for rights over the child (if it is not someone I know).
> 
> Sorry, it is a bit long and very clear :blush:. But I feel so confused too :blush:.
> 
> Good Luck and I hope you have your baby soon :kiss:Click to expand...

Hi Daisy, sorry you are as many of us on here are having a sucky time. Your husband is right about carrying the baby and sharing the blood it is something called epigenetics and after reading all about it has made it al a bit easier. I am not worried about the ED trying to get access etc as the law is pretty tight regarding rights etc. The women who carry's the baby and gives birth is 100% the only legal mother and there is not much else they can do however I think it is very rare for there to be any issues regarding this as long as you are all honest with each other, you don't even have to meet the ED if you dont want to! Anyway I really hope that you dont have to go down this route, will you do IVF if the clomid doesn't work and if so when?



Myshelsong said:


> Hello ladies, sorry to hear about your losses. That is heartbreaking.
> I am not sure why your Dr would or would not give you clomid, but I would hope the new dr will at least test your egg quality. That is my dream to find out what my egg quality is! I have never had anything other than a hormone test to see if I am ovulating, but I get regular temp shifts and all that B.S but still no baby.
> 
> Hopefully our journeys will be over soon.
> 
> Lorna- big hugs sister. So sorry to hear about your news. I have no idea what I would or would not expect from someone who would donate their eggs, but I am sure that if you keep the search up you will find someone that will fit your needs. Obviously dont do anything you are not comfortable with but do you have anyone in you other lives that would donate? That may be an akward conversation to have with someone but you never know what family or friends are willing to do for you unless you ask. If you would want that.
> 
> AFM af has now come and gone but still on some pain medication for my back and starting to get ready for move in a few months so we are going to be taking a break break. No temping, no planned sex, but hoping to enjoy the time we have and try to be as stress free as possible.

Hi Myshelsong, unfortunately we don't have the option of asking anyone we may know as all our friends and family are in the UK and although we have been in NZ for over 4 years now there is no one I feel comfortable to ask. We have also decided not to share this with any one back in the UK as I just dont think they would understand. Stupid thing to say but glad AF arrived for you, our bodies can be a pain with us at times, I am usually a 29 day cycle and last month is lasted 39 that wasnt much fun and felt like I was being teased!! Hope your move goes well and you never know you may have a miracle BFP while trying to relax :hugs:


----------



## flou

Just a quick update from me. AF arrived today which sucked! But at least i can have my blood test for FSH levels tomorrow. Two weeks today i have my appointment with the FS!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm getting nervous. This was my first round on Clomid, and it's CD 12, and I'm not seeing any lines getting darker on my opks. I know the goal was to ovulate on CD 14 with this round, and I'm scared it's not going to happen. :/


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

just a quick update/question: i had my MC on Jan 16 and stoppped bleeding 8 days later, but now I started spotting yesterday andagain this morning.... has this happened to anyone? I'm pretty confused...ARGH.
also, my bf's best friend who is an avid drug tester of all sorts just announced she's pregnant... she's also 35. seriously. Oh and 3 weeks before my due date was supposed to be... 

so pissed!!!


----------



## flou

Hi Sabster I am sorry for your loss :hugs: When i went through my first mc i stopped bleeding after 7 days. About a week after that me and my DH bd and I had spotting after. This was because my cervix was a little irritated. It could be that or could be ovulation spotting. Have you taken a negative hpt yet? If you start bleeding again it could be because you can retain some of your loss. If you get a bfn on an hpt its unlikely to be this. I would monitor it and if it gets heavier or continues i would go and see the doctor. 

When I was off work with my first mc a colleague of mine announced she was 12 weeks pg. I was about 6 weeks behind her but i had to see her belly grow knowing i shouldn't have been that far behind. You have to allow yourself to be angry but I had to keep reminding myself its not her fault. But it wasn't easy. You will feel better eventually. I am not sure if you ever really get over any kind of loss but you cope with those feelings as time goes on. Take care xxx


----------



## Sabster

I guess I,m just a bit frusrated, because I've made important life style changes and it has brought me 2 MC's, so I'm debating on whether or not lifestyle changes are beneficial at all or not when TTC. 

I have some cramps and I am still spotting. I had my MC 23 days ago, so maybe it's my period? I doubt it, last time it took me 52 days to get my period.... Maybe there was something left, but I highly doubt that too... I lost everything in one shot pretty much... 
In any case I hope things get back to 'normal' soon... I'm not too mad or hurt anymore about the MC'S. I can`t change what happened and hopefully one way or another we have a kid to call our own. i just can't be super obsessed with it anymore :(


----------



## dovkav123

Sabster, flou, madtowngirl, lorna, and other ladies :hugs: heartbraking stories and unfair years of waiting to all of us. We still have chances cos we are still very young and cos we'll never give up! We need lots of patience of waiting for the stars to align and they have to at some point! 

I did a contrast ultrasound. My tubes are open so we are trying naturally this month.
I had my first IuI on Saturday with 12mil spermies. 
It went very smoothly. We had 20.6mm on the right side and 13.6 on the left(sleeping one never matured), my lining was super thick 14mm.
My temp is up for 2 mornings now and I think I am 2dpo, I'll start my progesterone tonight.
I have fraternal twins in my family. This cycle my body tried naturally to grow two follicles. Unfortunatly one stopped growing. Maybe next time.
I have hope; cos
1. I have never tried TTC after flushing tubes.
2. I have never tried TTC with progesterone after O.
3. In 6 months I have never had my follicle growing so slow as it did this month. 
4. I didn't spot after AF till O.

I have heard many stories here on babybump about Failed IVFs and succeessful natural BFP afterwards


----------



## flou

Good luck dovkav! I hope this is it for you this cycle. You have to stay positive even through everything which I know is really hard. I have days where i feel i can't go on but then i think how great it will be to hold my own little one in my arms and it keeps me going. I hope we all get what we want soon!


----------



## LornaMJ

Good luck Dovkav I really hope this is the time for you and that you either get your BFP now or a lovely natural afterwards...I do believe if your body has had a spring clean :haha: so to speak it helps. 

AFM - I had a 40 day cycle last month I am usually 28/29 and now this month I am on day 35 :dohh: but I refuse to poas as I am so over that now. I go to see the FS today so may be she can explain the long cycles and will let us know where we go from here.


----------



## madtowngirl

Thank you dovkav! I am also hoping this is it for you! I hope with all my hear that 2014 is the year we finally get our bfps. We all have been through too much, and it really needs to be our turn now.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well. It seems like everyone is going through some serious rollercoasters with TTC.... We have to hang in there and be as positive as we can.

Little update on me:
I went to do my insulin resistance test on friday. OMG, SO YUCKY. I had to drink a bottle of sugar practically... I hope to get the results of all the tests by the end of march and go from there. Hopefully the doctor will prescribe something, if not then Im going to freak out on her. 

I also went to see my friend at the hospital yesterday because she ended up having an emergency c-section after she got gastro( stomach flu). The baby's heartrate was really low and they just wheeled her away, therewere no if 's and buts. So baby is 30 weeks and he's a handsome little man. He's going to have to stay in the hospital for a month and it was really hard to see him that way. i cant imagine what the parents feel like. However, He's here!!! yay!

I wont lie that it was insanely hard to be there in the maternity ward and birthing centre.... I feel so cheated. Feb 16th would have been my first due date and I lost my second pregnancy jan 16 o this year... so let's just say I feel pretty crappy. I know i have to have gratitude for what I do have, but it's really hard to do these days. I want to feel happy about trying for a baby, but it's become this stress ridden-sad-victimizing-jealousy-inducing life experience. And my Dh is not helping, Im making all these efforts to be more healthy and exersizing and all... what is he doing? ZERO. So im going to freak out on him too, very soon. 

WOW, I guess i have a lot on my mind...anyways ignore my venting! Maybe this is a sign that AF is going to show up??!! WHO KNOWS!! 

have a lovely day!!


----------



## Myshelsong

dovkav123 said:


> Sabster, flou, madtowngirl, lorna, and other ladies :hugs: heartbraking stories and unfair years of waiting to all of us. We still have chances cos we are still very young and cos we'll never give up! We need lots of patience of waiting for the stars to align and they have to at some point!
> 
> I did a contrast ultrasound. My tubes are open so we are trying naturally this month.
> I had my first IuI on Saturday with 12mil spermies.
> It went very smoothly. We had 20.6mm on the right side and 13.6 on the left(sleeping one never matured), my lining was super thick 14mm.
> My temp is up for 2 mornings now and I think I am 2dpo, I'll start my progesterone tonight.
> I have fraternal twins in my family. This cycle my body tried naturally to grow two follicles. Unfortunatly one stopped growing. Maybe next time.

Good luck Dov!
I m deciding this year is the year, for natural or adoption. Just have to get, my ass moved and settled then we can start again!


----------



## dovkav123

Sabster said:


> Hi ladies, Hope you are all doing well. It seems like everyone is going through some serious rollercoasters with TTC.... We have to hang in there and be as positive as we can.
> 
> Little update on me:
> I went to do my insulin resistance test on friday. OMG, SO YUCKY. I had to drink a bottle of sugar practically... I hope to get the results of all the tests by the end of march and go from there. Hopefully the doctor will prescribe something, if not then Im going to freak out on her.
> 
> I also went to see my friend at the hospital yesterday because she ended up having an emergency c-section after she got gastro( stomach flu). The baby's heartrate was really low and they just wheeled her away, therewere no if 's and buts. So baby is 30 weeks and he's a handsome little man. He's going to have to stay in the hospital for a month and it was really hard to see him that way. i cant imagine what the parents feel like. However, He's here!!! yay!
> 
> I wont lie that it was insanely hard to be there in the maternity ward and birthing centre.... I feel so cheated. Feb 16th would have been my first due date and I lost my second pregnancy jan 16 o this year... so let's just say I feel pretty crappy. I know i have to have gratitude for what I do have, but it's really hard to do these days. I want to feel happy about trying for a baby, but it's become this stress ridden-sad-victimizing-jealousy-inducing life experience. And my Dh is not helping, Im making all these efforts to be more healthy and exersizing and all... what is he doing? ZERO. So im going to freak out on him too, very soon.
> 
> WOW, I guess i have a lot on my mind...anyways ignore my venting! Maybe this is a sign that AF is going to show up??!! WHO KNOWS!!
> 
> have a lovely day!!

Awe, i hear ya honey. You're allowed to feel this way from time to time. It's natural. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sabster

I think I needed to vent, but Im doing better now. Im going to spin class today andthen to archery. I hope it helps me focus on other things. Ialso feel like I am getting my AF soon, I'm so bloated. It'll be good to get it, that way I can turn the page on the last MC and start ''fresh''

Myshelsong: I was also thinking about adoption. Not sure because it's very hard to adopt in Quebec. You are pretty much a foster parent with the **possibility*** of adoption for the first 2 years. But Ive seen couples do it andit works out. Theres so many children that need love!!! Our plan was to have biological children and also adopt. So I guess things will work out one way or another :)

HOPE HOPE HOPE!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

i have heard that it is harder in quebec but most things are unfortunately. I or should I say we, are considering doing an international adoption as the canadian adoptions can take so long, although we are going to get some details on both and make our decision from that. 
I love the idea of fostering a family, there are so many children that need homes and have siblings. the idea of fostering multiples is so terrifying but sounds so great at the same time. Hopefully once we get settled we can start the process and go from there.

wishing you all the luck and love in the world. Family here we come!!!


----------



## dovkav123

Happy Valentines everybody!:kiss:


----------



## Sabster

Myshelsong said:


> i have heard that it is harder in quebec but most things are unfortunately. I or should I say we, are considering doing an international adoption as the canadian adoptions can take so long, although we are going to get some details on both and make our decision from that.
> I love the idea of fostering a family, there are so many children that need homes and have siblings. the idea of fostering multiples is so terrifying but sounds so great at the same time. Hopefully once we get settled we can start the process and go from there.
> 
> wishing you all the luck and love in the world. Family here we come!!!

Yes everything is always more complicated here, however on the plus side, they pay three IVF treatments... so that's good news if we ever have to go down that road. HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I hope you are all well. I just thought I would stop by and let you know what happened when I went to see the FS this week. I got some blood tests back (cd21 and cd3) and everything came back with good levels. My overall level of fertility is good. DH has a good past SA and as we got pg recently that indicates probably all is still good. But they will repeat the SA if we haven't got pg again in 6 months. The FS thinks that it is likely we have just experienced bad luck and the probability of me getting pg again and carrying that baby to term are much higher than having a problem. However if we do have a problem it is probably a recurring mc issue but they won't do anything until I have had another mc. I spoke to her about the length of time it takes us to get pg but she says its normal. But it doesn't feel very normal to me! They are going to give me a scan at some point soon to see if there is a physical reason that may be my babies aren't implanting properly but that's all they can do until either we can't get pg or I have another mc. On one hand its good news. On paper our fertility is good and she kept telling me how at least you are conceiving, which i know is a positive but what's the point if I don't keep it past 6 weeks! But I will have to go through another mc before i can get any help with that. So I am a little frustrated. After nearly three years ttc I just want some answers!


----------



## dovkav123

flou, I am happy about your perfect blood results, your fertility is great. However, waiting for another mc is not a solution. I have heard that dr. will do nothing till a woman has 3 losses. 
1.Have you done a hysteroscopy?
2.Have you taken a baby aspirin? 
3.What are your Vit D levels. I took 1000 a day and still I had low numbers.
I don't know how old are you.
I am 34, and my ovarian reserve is not going down yet.
As you know my story. with 5 natural cycles IVFs we havn't found a healthy embryo.... 

Our next step is to check my hubbies sperm for a dna fragmantation.
I can't think anything else I can test on me or on him.....

I am 13dpiui and had BFN this morning. Sunday I'll test again. I am feeling I am out.
I assume that sperm and an egg were healthy this cycle. I gave a chance to my right tube to "shine", to do it's job. I guess it failed.
If I'll have a dominant follicle on the right side we'll try again IVF, but if we have it on the left, we'll do iui again. 
I want to do everything in my knowledge. I want to let it go to God's power and blessings. I want to do everything I can before I soak my body to nasty hormones and do a stim IVF.


----------



## Sabster

@ Dovkav123 : the questions you put forth are really good. Im waiting for tests results to see whether or not I am actually insulin resistant and if i have a blood clot disorder. In the meantime I did buy baby aspirin but I have totally forgotten to take it and I am taking vitex. I will add vitamin D to the mix because Im pretty sure I dont get enough of that :)

I was reading an article yesterday about balance in minerals in the body and how they afffect fertility. Especially concerning copper overload and low zinc levels. Pretty much the article suggests vitamin C, chardon marie ( which is AMAZING!!!) and taking zinc. they also talk a lot about vitamin D. i think its something we should all look into... Im going to try to get more info on this and share it,

I have all these vitamins at home ( except zinc mineral) which i will go get sometime next week. i was thinking also that I dont actually drink milk or eat a lot of meat for that matter for Im going to look into optimizing my levels of calcium/magnesium.


I wish you the best for the IVF or IUI!! It must be very difficult for your body but the mind is the master and with the proper attitude we can change the most taxing experiences into the most wonderful :) do you prep your body in any particular way for the IVF or IUI??


If we don'T get pregnant this year I guess we will have to start looking into other options. Im really not very open to any sort of interventionist methods.. but the wonderful thing about time and TTC is that the longer you wait the more desperate you get... so who knows! I used to be super opposed to taking clomid or any sort of drugs, and now I have come to terms with the fact that Id rather take clomid or metformin than to get pregnant again and have another MC....


----------



## flou

dovkav123 said:


> flou, I am happy about your perfect blood results, your fertility is great. However, waiting for another mc is not a solution. I have heard that dr. will do nothing till a woman has 3 losses.
> 1.Have you done a hysteroscopy?
> 2.Have you taken a baby aspirin?
> 3.What are your Vit D levels. I took 1000 a day and still I had low numbers.
> I don't know how old are you.
> 
> 
> I am 32 years old so I was concerned that I was running out of time so the blood tests have put me at ease for now that I should have a few more years of good fertility. Ive never had an heteroscopy. I think I will suggest it if nothing shows up on the ultrasound. I am taking a vitamin d and folic acid tablet combined. I have wondered whether I could have a blood clotting issue. My maternal grandfather died of a blood clot to the lungs. My mother took a year to fall pg with me and had clots in AF. I don't get many clots but one treatment of blood clotting issue is to lower a type of amino acid in the blood (can't remember the name of it at the mo). You can do this by taking b vitamins. So i am also taking a vitamin b complex which as well as helping if i do have a clotting prob but also help my lining and increase progesterone. Some studies also reckon it lowers your risk of mc. Also this gives me more folic acid. I don't take baby asprin but i might ask the doc about this. I am asthmatic so should avoid asprin. Ive never had a prob with it but equally i don't really take it. But maybe in small doses it could be ok. I will wait to see what the doc says.
> 
> Thank you for the advice dovkav. I hope you get your bean soon.Click to expand...


----------



## madtowngirl

AF is due in a few days, and I think I'm probably out. I don't know why, I just have a feeling. :nope: I don't understand how I fell pregnant so easily right after stopping birth control, but now I can't even get a hint of a bfp. Feeling sorry for myself today. :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Ugh, I am so sick of taking all these pills and trying to figure out all the vitamins and minerals that it takes to conceive. I get that I am trying just to stay positive and doing all that I can, but I am just done with all this stuff. For me, trying to feel and be healthy is just going to have to cut it until I hear from the specialist and they do more tests and whatnot. Because at this point I have given up on natural conception ... 

I feel really down today, started my girly days the other day and although I knew I wasn't pregnant before it came it is still hard.

How is everyone doing today?
It is our Engagement anniversary today, looking forward to a stress free evening filled with wine and pizza.



flou said:


> I am 32 years old so I was concerned that I was running out of time so the blood tests have put me at ease for now that I should have a few more years of good fertility.

I am 32 years old as well .. turnining 33 in October.


----------



## dovkav123

flou said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> flou, I am happy about your perfect blood results, your fertility is great. However, waiting for another mc is not a solution. I have heard that dr. will do nothing till a woman has 3 losses.
> 1.Have you done a hysteroscopy?
> 2.Have you taken a baby aspirin?
> 3.What are your Vit D levels. I took 1000 a day and still I had low numbers.
> I don't know how old are you.
> 
> 
> I am 32 years old so I was concerned that I was running out of time so the blood tests have put me at ease for now that I should have a few more years of good fertility. Ive never had an heteroscopy. I think I will suggest it if nothing shows up on the ultrasound. I am taking a vitamin d and folic acid tablet combined. I have wondered whether I could have a blood clotting issue. My maternal grandfather died of a blood clot to the lungs. My mother took a year to fall pg with me and had clots in AF. I don't get many clots but one treatment of blood clotting issue is to lower a type of amino acid in the blood (can't remember the name of it at the mo). You can do this by taking b vitamins. So i am also taking a vitamin b complex which as well as helping if i do have a clotting prob but also help my lining and increase progesterone. Some studies also reckon it lowers your risk of mc. Also this gives me more folic acid. I don't take baby asprin but i might ask the doc about this. I am asthmatic so should avoid asprin. Ive never had a prob with it but equally i don't really take it. But maybe in small doses it could be ok. I will wait to see what the doc says.
> 
> Thank you for the advice dovkav. I hope you get your bean soon.
> 
> Clots in AF are normal, if you have a big ones and horrible cramping during AF, you may have endometriosis or fibroids. Maybe your mom did have them,
> Thrombofilia test will tell you about blood clot disorder.
> Only If your grandfather have died young anything below 60 you may have genetic gene too.
> Another blood thinner is heparin, please ask your dr. about it too.
> Fish oil 3g a day, ginger, red clover, garlic, oregano, ginko biloba, cayene pepper, chamomile all those wonderful nature gifts are natural anticogulants. I do take them during my AF, it reduces my clots and shortens my AF.
> Good luck, flou you are young and beautiful, dn't worry about your fertility. I guess we all need to wait for a right time.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## dovkav123

madtowngirl, myshelsong,

Sorry you find yourself here agian... It seems so hard to pick up and keep going after a bfn. Part of me is just ready to give up and move on. The other part of me can't imagine life without a lil one of my own and forces me to keep trying - that part of me keeps shrinking!! Hang in there. I promise it gets easier... but it definitely is never easy.

I am in the mess too. Few days before AF arrived, I had a fight with my dh, slept in a separate rooms. He screamed he wants no more progesterone in this house. 
My AF was late only one day. I had a tiny hope...
It is different this month. I have a very painful, crampy AF. So I guess it is OK, this way I don't feel emotional pain, cos I need to concentrate to a physical pain. 
I had HSG last month, maybe this procedure something has to do with it.

I am thinking I should qiut all the vitamins, they don't help, maybe they overload my liver and it needs to work harder. WE don't know what trace chemicals are in those vitamins.

Myshelsong, enjoy your anniversary!!!!!
I was too sick to drink a glass of wine yesterday. Hopefully I'll cheer a glass for you two today!!!!


----------



## flou

dovkav123 said:


> flou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> flou, I am happy about your perfect blood results, your fertility is great. However, waiting for another mc is not a solution. I have heard that dr. will do nothing till a woman has 3 losses.
> 1.Have you done a hysteroscopy?
> 2.Have you taken a baby aspirin?
> 3.What are your Vit D levels. I took 1000 a day and still I had low numbers.
> I don't know how old are you.
> 
> 
> I am 32 years old so I was concerned that I was running out of time so the blood tests have put me at ease for now that I should have a few more years of good fertility. Ive never had an heteroscopy. I think I will suggest it if nothing shows up on the ultrasound. I am taking a vitamin d and folic acid tablet combined. I have wondered whether I could have a blood clotting issue. My maternal grandfather died of a blood clot to the lungs. My mother took a year to fall pg with me and had clots in AF. I don't get many clots but one treatment of blood clotting issue is to lower a type of amino acid in the blood (can't remember the name of it at the mo). You can do this by taking b vitamins. So i am also taking a vitamin b complex which as well as helping if i do have a clotting prob but also help my lining and increase progesterone. Some studies also reckon it lowers your risk of mc. Also this gives me more folic acid. I don't take baby asprin but i might ask the doc about this. I am asthmatic so should avoid asprin. Ive never had a prob with it but equally i don't really take it. But maybe in small doses it could be ok. I will wait to see what the doc says.
> 
> Thank you for the advice dovkav. I hope you get your bean soon.
> 
> Clots in AF are normal, if you have a big ones and horrible cramping during AF, you may have endometriosis or fibroids. Maybe your mom did have them,
> Thrombofilia test will tell you about blood clot disorder.
> Only If your grandfather have died young anything below 60 you may have genetic gene too.
> Another blood thinner is heparin, please ask your dr. about it too.
> Fish oil 3g a day, ginger, red clover, garlic, oregano, ginko biloba, cayene pepper, chamomile all those wonderful nature gifts are natural anticogulants. I do take them during my AF, it reduces my clots and shortens my AF.
> Good luck, flou you are young and beautiful, dn't worry about your fertility. I guess we all need to wait for a right time.Click to expand...
> 
> My Grandfather died in his early 50s. I never met him as I wasn't born until 10 years after his death. So maybe its possible. At least I know that if i do have a prob I'm doing the right thing by taking the vit b tablets. And next time i see the FS i will ask about the heparin.
> 
> I'm on cd 27 and 10dpo today. I started getting watery discharge at about 6 dpo which is normal for me. This is probably due to a second oestrogen surge which is quite common half way through lp. But then about 7dpo i had the huge glob of ewcm. This isn't unknown but i have never had that before so I am hoping its a positive sign. My bbs are sore and Ive got constipation. Ive had 2 bfps before but I can't tell the difference between PMS and pregnancy. I'm not convinced there is a real difference in how you feel between the two. I think the symptoms just show up to annoy us!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## flou

Myshel i hope you enjoyed your anniversary. I know exactly how you feel. I sometimes get worried about drinking alcohol and eating the wrong foods during the tww only to end up getting AF. It makes me feel so cheated!

Madtown sorry if AF showed and i can definitely identify with your frustration. I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## Myshelsong

Anniversary was ok I guess, we ended up arguing at the end but I think that is more about the move and the stresses of getting the house ready than anything else. 
I am just ready to move onto my next steps in life, be it pregnancy or adoption ... just something and waiting for the move is driving me crazy. Was not a long trip since it was really only around the corner but none the less we have arrived at Crazy town, population me.:dohh:


----------



## madtowngirl

Thanks ladies- AF did indeed show. I'm now on a second cycle of Clomid. I'm feeling better today - at least there is a plan in place. If this cycle and next cycle don't work, I'll be getting a U/S done to look at my anatomy.

One obnoxious thing that is currently happening is that my sense of smell is more sensitive right now. Maybe it's a side effect of the Clomid. Either way, my friend asked me if I was pregnant because I kept smelling things she couldn't. It kind of hurt. :/


----------



## Calasen

Hey girls.

I know I didn't really post a history, was just a quick post last time, but was struggling hugely at the time. Nothings really any better right now but feel more in the frame of mind to give my story more time.

When I was born I was born with a twisted stomach and uterus, it was a right old mess and took months for my body to right itself, thank fully no operation needed then, but life itself was a battle, and the idea of ever having children due to the damage done by the twisting was very very low. But I did have a small chance, or so the dr's said.

When I finally started my periods they were extremely painful and heavy and almost as soon as they started they were stopped via the pill for the first few years and later on the Mirena coil. 

When I was in university, after years of heavy, painful periods, and a few other medical issues they operated to find out why I was in a lot of pain and discomfort in my stomach nearly permanently. They discovered a lot of tissue from endometriosis all over my stomach and did their best to remove it, as well as removing a lot of cysts from my poly cystic ovaries. Both these conditions were first diagnosed by the operation and it was such a relief to finally know why exactly I had been in pain and what the cause was. I became hopeful that the conditions can be treated.

At the same time I was in a very bad relationship, although I didn't see it at the time, with someone controlling dominating and demanding. We were getting close to getting married and while he knew I would have difficulty having children he knew it was something I would fight for to get. After coming around from the operation though, he told me and managed to convince me not to speak to the Dr, and that what the Dr's had found meant I would never be able to have children. I believed him, and totally heartbroken discharged myself early without seeing the Dr.

Surprisingly about 4 months later I found the strength to walk away from this relationship after 8 years of being controlled and dominated. It helped when I made friends with one of the 4 women he had gotta pregnant during the time we had been together. But thats a different story.

Almost a year later one of my closest friends decided to let me know he was in love with me :) This year we have been together 10 years and got married in August 2012.

In 2008 I was diagnosed with Myofascial Pain syndrome (my skin becomes super sensitive and any touch from clothes, people etc, burns and hurts) Fibromyalgia (constant widespread pain and fatigue) Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (any exercise/activity wipes me out and causes memory loss and mental fatigue) and am waiting on results to see if I have Multiple Sclerosis. On top of this I suffer from Bells Palsy (part of my face droops and becomes numb and speech gets slurred and confused) I'm a royal mess medically, but apart from the MS if I have none are passed on, if/when we do have children they aren't at risk. I need crutches just to get around and a wheelchair on any distances over 100 yards. 

In 2009 with most of my conditions pretty much under control as long as I am careful, we approached the Dr's as my now husband wanted to be sure I couldn't have children before we started investigating adoption. He's as desperate as I am for a child. My Dr checked me over, read back through my notes and, surprise, surprise, my ex had lied to me. I can have children, all my notes say is it will be difficult and may need outside intervention to assist me.

Cue our TTC journey. We tried everything to assist us in the first 2 years, temping, charting, O packs, everything you can think of. After the first 2 years (our policy before starting assistance despite previous history and diagnosis of 2 issues to fertility) we approached one of the new Dr's at our practice. She ran all the usual tests and after 4 months of collecting 21 day bloods she told us we were fine and over reacting and to come back at 3 years ... (this is against policy and we had to make a formal complaint) 
Any way the next month we got an appointment to see my normal Dr who was away the first few months hence evil woman Dr. He took one look at my notes and decided to add to our formal complaint.
My progesterone levels were nearly 0. I wasn't ovulating most months and on the ones I were the progesterone levels were so low the eggs were barely viable.

Because of previous diagnosis of PCOS and Endo I didn't need to go through all the testing and the Dr put us straight on to Clomid.

The first 2 cycles of Clomid did nothing but cause me extra discomfort, we hoped and prayed this was a good sign.

The 3rd cycle was a success!! We couldn't believe it, it was such a shock and at christmas too! We hadn't told anyone and were happily plodding along with our own little glow. 

Boxing day 2011 I woke up in pain and had cramping, I didn't think much of it as first as I had been cramping for most of the period since :BFP: until I went to the bathroom. There was so much blood. I screamed for my husband and we called the emergency Dr. They confirmed it was an early stage MC :'( We were heart broken. We hadn't even told anyone we had a secret and before we could blink it was gone :( 

Due to its very early stage, I was spared the heartache of a D/C and left to myself to deal with the loss.

On returning to the Dr in the new year he referred us to a fertility specialist, but warned us it was a long waiting list ... Bot was he not joking. We got refered in the January and finally got to see the specialist in the December!!!! One my 30th Birthday no less. The year had been spent still trying, although un assisted as our Dr was unwilling to try Clomid again.

We got to the clinic and were kept waiting for 3 hours after our appointment and when we finally got in to see the specialist, it wasn't even them we were seeing but one of his secretaries!!!!! Who informed us rather coldly and nastily, that due to my records and health our only option was IVF ... That our Dr had been "wrong" to give me clomid due to me being "obese" and that all they can do for me was to keep my records open until I lost around 50kgs ...

Well that made me angry I can tell you but was too shocked at her coldness and the news she was giving us to do anything. My husband was totally livid but too concerned about me to say anything to her. We have made a complaint since though over her manner and our treatment at the time. They didn't even examine me after making me strip off and didn't even give me a gown to cover up with.

And yet these are the people we still have to go back to, when I have lost the weight! Although given our hospitals turn over of staff and training staff we should have all new by then.

So that our status right now NTNP while I focus on weight loss and hope and pray I get it off to begin IVF.

I am so far, despite my mobility issues and health issues, 15.7kgs down out of the 50 I need to lose. 

I have since gotten married and apart from the fertility am blissfully happy! 

The fertility issues though leave a nasty black cloud on my back and every facebook announcement from our friends, most who are on their second or third child since we have been trying, cuts deep and leaves me hurting.

I struggle around babies and still have yet to meet my brothers youngest due to both distance and pain on my part.

I feel no one understands, apart from on here.

My sister in law keeps extolling the virtues of IVF though as their first was through IVF and they had a second naturally after that.

I remain focused on the goal and try to keep positive but its oh so hard ..

Well thats my story so far girls.


----------



## flou

:hugs: calasen. I felt humbled by your experience and thank you for sharing. You have come through and cope with many things in your life but still find the strength to remain as positive as possible. This is a credit to your character. Good luck with the weight loss and I hope you get a rainbow soon!


----------



## dovkav123

We are doing IUI#2 on Monday.
My other ovary, the Left one, has an 18mm follicle on CD9. On the schedule, like always.
My dr. suggested IUI anyways cos we havn't done many yet... She agrees we should give a chance. We'll take advantage of the freshly flushed tubes. She wouldn't do HCG shot either.
So will take her advice.
How is everybody?
I hope you are enjoying early Spring


----------



## flou

How did the iui go dovkav? I have my fxd for you that this will be it.

AF arrived for me yesterday so onto another month. Feeling a little low at the mo as me and my DH have now hit the three year mark ttc. I just keep wondering how much longer its going to take to have the baby we have hoped for.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## madtowngirl

:hugs:flou. I hate these kinds of anniversaries. I hope your next anniversary is your baby's 1st birthday.

AFM, I'm ... 4? days dpo on round #2 of Clomid. I took Mucinex this cycle, even though I don't really think it will help, but I'm sort of getting desperate and trying anything that won't hurt. I'm not sure why, but I'm not too hopeful for this round.


----------



## dovkav123

flou said:


> How did the iui go dovkav? I have my fxd for you that this will be it.
> 
> AF arrived for me yesterday so onto another month. Feeling a little low at the mo as me and my DH have now hit the three year mark ttc. I just keep wondering how much longer its going to take to have the baby we have hoped for.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

*IUI went well except I had a bleeding afterwards.*I had 23mm follicle during IUI, 12mm uterine lining, My dr. used a tubal catheter, cos it's very flexible and thin. I felt a cramp during the procedure. Dr.told me that bleeding it is normal. I did have a drop of blood an hour later and I had in the evening brown spotting too.
I didn't bleed last month.
I am testing around 24th at home.
Praying and hoping for a good outcome.

Sorry about the ugly :witch:. I am so sad that you have to wait for your miracle so long. :hugs: Hoping and praying the wait won't last long anymore..

Calasen, your story is incredible, thank you for sharing. You went through so much pain.:hugs: I am sorry

madtowngirl, good luck to you this cycle. I think I am 4dpIUI. WE are on the same schedule. Hope and pray we'll be a bump buddies.


----------



## flou

Good luck madtown and dovkav i hope you will both be bump buddies this cycle! And hopefully I will join you not long after!


----------



## pipilotta

Hello Ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been posting, the move to Australia, my new job and my missed ivf opportunity were keeping my mind busy.
We have had a little break ttc, but will start again naturally next cycle.
Ivf has to be on hold until I return to New Zealand in a year or two. But I hope we are lucky enough to conceive naturally. 
How is everyone? 
Has anyone heard from Pblge? I read she took a break but it seems so long now. I hope she is ok.


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Sorry I haven't been posting, the move to Australia, my new job and my missed ivf opportunity were keeping my mind busy.
> We have had a little break ttc, but will start again naturally next cycle.
> Ivf has to be on hold until I return to New Zealand in a year or two. But I hope we are lucky enough to conceive naturally.
> How is everyone?
> Has anyone heard from Pblge? I read she took a break but it seems so long now. I hope she is ok.

Pipi, we miss you here!
I hope and pray you'll come back home 3 of you in two years. Enjoy Australia. How is the cultural difference?
pgl is on break.

Elphabaa77 have sent a message on pbl thread.

"I have been in touch with PBL and she wanted me to let people know she is still alive and kicking. They had a nice, rejuvenating vacation in the US Virgin Islands around the New Year. She is doing okay. Just isn't ready to come back to B&B yet." 
I have flushed my tubes. They were open. We havn't done any IUIs. I am resting my ovaries from IVFs and trying TTC with IUI #2 this month. I am 6dpiui and I have nothing to report...

Yesterday I met a woman with 2 young children. She didn't get pregnant for 10 years. She had a LAP done and one of her tubes were blocked and another was very narrow. She got finally preggo only with a help of hormones. She was 37 y/o. Another baby she conceived a year later. It was a big suprise.
She keep telling me, you'll get preggo soon, it will happen...

Sending you a very very sticky and preggo vibes :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

HI Pip, flou, Dov, and everyone else!

That is a great story Dov, fingers crossed it will happen to us!

Has anyone tried Fertilaid for women? I am still waiting for referral and still midst of moving so was thinking of trying this for a few months. 

Lots of packing and cleaning over here! Can't wait to start the move and get starting again!


----------



## MItoDC

I took Fertilaid for Women for 3 months. I think it did good things - like bringing on ovulation a few days earlier that usual (my typical cycle has me ovulating on CD19), and lengthening my LP out to 15 or 16 days. I stopped taking it this month when I ran out though because we've found that our problem is with male infertility factor and we'll likely need to do IVF with ICSI. My DH is continuing to take Fertilaid for Men, but as we start saving for IVF, I figured that since I don't really need to take it - that that would be one place to save some more money every month.


----------



## flou

I've never taken fertilade so can't advise on that. However, me and my dh are moving out of our house a week Friday. We have boxes everywhere! DH is doing most of the packing and sorting, bless him! He's self employed and works from home. So he's taken less work so he can pack. We are moving into my parents house for about 6 weeks before our next house is ready. So not sure how ttc will be whilst living with my parents! I can't wait until we are settled in our new home.


----------



## piglet24

hi! can i join this thread? I've been searching threads in this forum for two days now and I can't seem to find a place. Like the thread's title say...I am also LTTC. For almost 4 years now. I have been to plenty of OB already and all I get is a monthly heartache. I have also tried herbal and acupuncture healing. It is just so frustrating. 

That's why, last December 2013 hubby and I decided to opt for IVF. We know its expensive but we will start saving up for that. We went to a specialist and had us checked. Husband's supply is good. And my system is still working. So we are not yet a candidate. Turned out my insulin is pretty pretty high - like high HIGH. Because I am also diagnosed with PCOS the doctor prescribed me Metformin. December I didn't have my period, by January my insulin had dropped 50% but still no period, only one day spotting. February, haven't checked my insulin but I finally had my period. So I assume my insulin has dropped and I ovulated? I'm not really sure. For March no period yet. I want to visit my OB but she is out of town and will be back by the end of the month. For anybody who has taken Metformin, is there a chance that my period would skip a month? Thanks.


----------



## pipilotta

Hi everyone, 
Thanks Dovkav I missed you too.
Sydney is exciting but I have to say I really miss home. It's a huge city and comes with all the ups and downs. 
My job is great but very stressful, I will try to manage that a bit better, I have a lot of responsibilities which I need to grow into. 

Welcome piglet, sorry you found yourself here.

Af has started so a new cycle starts, a bit exciting after a break. I stopped temping for a while and just relax and bd around the good days.

Hope you have a great weekend, it's a lovely sunny day here and I will try to sow some lawn in this sad looking big city backyard.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Piglett, 
I am not sure about meta or insulin levels but I hope that they can get that under control for you.

Thanks for the response on the Fertilaid, I am going to bye some once we move for sure actually ... may purchase now and take it for a few months leading up too trying again just to see if it has any impact on my cycles.

Unfortunately I am the one doing all the packing, sorting and cleaning on this end, however there is light at the end of the tunnel only our room left to clean and most of the clutter has already been packed!

It is official, I was hoping that I would get into the fertility specialist before we move but it is not possible now. We are one week from the drive to start seeing houses and then me and DH will be apart until we have closed on a new home. So disappointed in the whole thing. :sad:


----------



## piglet24

Hi Pipilotta and Myshelsong! Thanks for the warm welcome. 

Well, as much as we don't want to be in this boat, we just have to accept it and well hope for the best. 

I've been searching online about this metformin. I want to know more, like if it could stop/delay my period. it is so frustrating. I wanted to visit other OB but I'm worried that I'd need to take another set of medicine. 

Another thing, I have this paranoid thinking, for the past few days, a have this sharp pain shooting in my breast. its just fleeting. It happens like once or twice a day. I think I'm going to have breast cancer. :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Dont say that! It is probably muscle strain or stress, no need to worry about something else. If you are really concerned and it keeps up, go to the Drs and get it looked at. Good luck


----------



## madtowngirl

AF got me today. I am starting to truly believe this is never going to happen. I know I have no right to be this down when so many of you have been fighting longer than me, but I'm feeling very hopeless. :nope:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry hun, I know how you feel.
Let yourself feel it, grieve it, and then let it pass. I find 1/2 bottle of red or white really helps it along.

Big hugs


----------



## piglet24

@Myshelsong: Sorry I typed that. Feeling a bit paranoid. Every little thing about my body concerns me already. It doesn't really bother me, but I just noticed it. Hopefully this is just the sign that AF is coming? Haven't had a visit for this month. I'm just scared to know the reason why my period is delayed again. :(

@madtowngirl: aw...sorry to hear that. Don't lose hope. Never. Our baby will come in their own perfect time. hugs hugs.


----------



## madtowngirl

I think I definitely will go for that wine tonight. I had a conversation with my doctor this afternoon that basically scared the crap out of me. This is my last cycle of Clomid, and if it doesn't work, she wants to do an HSG. Now I know many women here have had one, and I know I should be happy that my doctor wants to be proactive rather than reactive. And I'm sure once my hormones aren't wacko, I'll feel better.

But now this whole IF thing finally feels very real. Before I guess I just viewed it as us "having trouble." Now I really do feel like, omg, there is a very real chance that this may NOT happen. Hopefully my hormonal ranting makes sense, because I actually felt like I was going to be sick when thinking about it.


----------



## Myshelsong

Piglet I hope it didn't sound like I was yelling, I just don't want to put that out there in the world. 
Mad: I think having anHSG is a great thing. I had one done yes for me it was painful however it does show a lot and can tell you a lot about what is going on in there. More information it's good information, I am surprise she did not do this prior to drugs.


----------



## flou

madtowngirl said:


> AF got me today. I am starting to truly believe this is never going to happen. I know I have no right to be this down when so many of you have been fighting longer than me, but I'm feeling very hopeless. :nope:

:hugs: I am sorry AF got you. How you feel is perfectly normal. I know I have my moments like this, especially around AF. I hope you get your own little one soon. I'm sure you will and it will be all that more special when it does and all the pain and upset will be worth it. That's what I have to keep thinking to get me through!


----------



## flou

I'm on cd14 today and I should O in the next few days. Hoping I catch the egg this month! 

Welcome piglet. I'm sorry you find yourself here.


----------



## piglet24

@madtowngirl: i haven't tried this hsg yet. What is this for? As Myshelsong said, more information about our body could be a huge help. At least the doctor would know what really is causing the delay of conceiving. 

@flou: hope you catch the egg. :)


----------



## madtowngirl

@piglet24, the hsg is to see if my Fallopian tubes are blocked, or if there is a problem in the uterus. I got pregnant once, so I'm hoping it will come back all clear, but at this point, who knows?


----------



## piglet24

@madtowngirl: Ah ok. Well, let us hope for the best. I'm crossing my fingers for you. :)


----------



## dovkav123

@flou, how is your 2ww?

@madtowngirl, I had HSG. I could tolerate a very short painful cramping. You should get it done. You'll learn more about your uterus and tubes and get help if there is a problem. Doing some tests and going forward will give you peace. 
Aspirin and fish oil can help decrease chances of M/c. Have you tried them? 

We failed 2 IUIs and 3 perfect embryos didn't stick so far. We don't give up and we go forward. THis April will be the 9th month of intensive fetility treatments. We didn't TTC naturally almost a year. WE did diagnostic tests, lots of blood tests....We consider we have unkown infertility.
We did a sperm dna fragmentation test this month.
The sperm results should be in 2-3 weeks. I have an appointment on Friday for u/s on CD8. Possible ER on Monday or Tuesday.
My dr. wants us to wait till the results. She doesn't have a treatment for a high fragm sperm anyways. We are doing for our own peace and mind. However, If we do IVF and we get lucky than we did dna test for nothing...
If his sperm has high dna damage than I'll look for a clinic which uses IMSI method to select the best sperm with a better microscope. 
So far His morfology improved from 5% to 19% last month. Motility improved from 20% to 30%. He is on the normal range. I think we need to do IVF and hope that the sperm is still in good shape for this April cycle. I hope the healthy egg and sperm wll meet finally.
This time during IVF I'll ask my dr. to test my hormones during egg retrieval and after embryo transfer. Maybe I need extra help for my TWW.

Ladies, it is a beautiful Spring time! More sun, more vitamins, more sex will make us preggo in no time!:flower:
I hope and pray.:dust:


----------



## flou

Good luck dovkav with IVF. I really hope it works for you! Its great news about your DH sperm. 

Madtown have you had your hsg yet? If so I hope it went well.

I am 7dpo today and no real symptoms to report. I had the last of my blood tests my FS wanted me to do and I have an appointment for my u/s on the 14th May. I'm never really sure whether I want them to find anything or not. So far all our tests have come back good which is great but on the other hand its quite frustrating. I had an internal u/s during my last mc as i was showing signs of ectopic pregnancy and nothing unusual was found. At least i feel as its small steps towards getting my rainbow.

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## madtowngirl

My next appointment with my OB/GYN is May 5th. I'm not sure if she's planning on doing the hsg that day or not, it sort of depends on how this cycle goes. But thank you for the good thoughts!

I caught the nasty plague-cold thing that's going around. Yuck.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey guys, we are finally house hunting and it is crazy. I can't believe how stressful this is, but we are going to make it through it ... I am sure.

From your lips to gods ears Dov!


----------



## dovkav123

myshel, house hunting should be so much fun! It's a life time experience! Enjoy! Relax, take some deep breaths. I hope you'll find a cozy and beautiful home!

AFM,
WE went to U/s on Friday 04/04/14. The follicle is on the R side 16.8mm on CD8. ER is on Monday.
I asked my dr about his morfology during dna sperm analysis and I was so sad to know his morfology dropped to 5% again. I feel crushed and cheated. I did my HCG shot yesterday and ER is tomorrow. I have thoughts to cancel IVF and do another IUI. 

My hubby drank a lot yesterday. He wants to have sex today. This is crazy cos tomorrow he needs to provide his sample. It is not a good idea. His volume will be too low.

I found some info about your menstrual period and egg quality:
Dr. Hannam writes this:

"Ideally ovulation will occur days 11 or 12. Delayed ovulation -day 13 or later- is not a sign of egg quality concerns; in fact, it is more commonly a sign of an excess ovarian reserve, generally a good thing. But early ovulation -days 8,9, or 10 of the cycle- implies lower quality eggs"


Please look more about this topic. I have never read anywhere else about this
https://www.fertility.ca/2008/06/how-your-menstrual-cycle-reflects-your-egg-quality/


----------



## madtowngirl

Dovkav, that is very interesting information, and somewhat reassuring for me, as I am a "late ovulator" (I usually o around day 18-20). Also, he confirms a frustration I had with my clinic previously - my Day 21 progesterone came back around 5ng/mL, and I thought that sounded low, but no one seemed concerned. This information confirms that I was right to be suspicious of those results. ARGH!! Thankfully I'm not seeing that doctor anymore.


----------



## dovkav123

I am in 2ww.
We transfered 8cell, grade B embryo.
I am on aspirin.
Test due on the Easter.
Blood test on the 22nd.
Hoping and praying for a 2014 baby


----------



## piglet24

@dovkav123: Hi! Hope you will finally have that BFP. crossing my fingers for you.

ey, guys, do you happen to know anything about evening primrose? I'm planning to take it with metformin. Any success stories about this supplement?


----------



## Myshelsong

dovkav123 said:


> I am in 2ww.
> We transfered 8cell, grade B embryo.
> I am on aspirin.
> Test due on the Easter.
> Blood test on the 22nd.
> Hoping and praying for a 2014 baby


Good luck hun!

Regarding Prim rose I did find it helped increase CM it was not tastey at all! Remember to stop after you ovulate and take with lots of water. No BFP this way but good cervical fluid can't hurt as far as I am concerned.

Still on the house hunt I am going home pretty soon so hoping this happens soon if not will have to live with my parents for a few months until we find one.


----------



## Sabster

@dovkav: good info. I always thought I was a late ovulator, but I think Im a day 10-14 ovulator now.. Im not very sure. 

So a little update: Ive been having crazy heartburn for 3 weeks, and we tried SMEP for march in addition to my usual Vitex ( which Ive been taking since the last MC in january) We got a BFP about 2 weeks ago, BIG SURPRISE, because I was not very concentrated on the baby making strategies... we were drinking and smoking,and enjoying the company of tequila. So we are pretty stoked and happy, but also very apprehensive because of our last 2 experiences.

I went for my appointment with my endocrinologist last tuesday ( talk about good timing!) and she said all my tests results are normal, so I dont have insulin resistance and I have no blood clot disorders. She did say that I have a genetic mutation that requires that I take 5mg of folic acid.. I dont remember the details... Oh and she did an ultrasound to confirm the pregnancy, that was pretty sweet. She said I have some blood behind the "placenta" so I am on pelvic rest ( NO sexy times for me...) and hopefully it will clear up. ive read a bit about these bruises, but I decided not too look into it too much. I dont want to stress myself out. If the baby stays we will be elated, but if I lose this one, I just want to handle it rationaly and not so emotionally like the last two times..


----------



## piglet24

@Myshelsong: Thanks for the info. That's the thing about ovulation I don't know when I did O. Or when I will be O-ing. I stopped taking my BBT. Other ways of finding out when I O-ed? I wanted to take this while on Metformin maybe it will help me get my AF? By the way, we will also be house hunting soon. Like in a week's time. Summer is coming here in Abu Dhabi so the hunting isn't that much fun. 

@Sabster: congratulations! Maybe what they say is true, miracles happen when you least expect it. I wish you a healthy nine months!


----------



## dovkav123

I am so so joyful for you! He will be a sticky one. Hope and pray for you, Sabster. You so deserve him!
Your tests are great! You'll take your folate and you guys will be just fine. :thumbup: to your dr. that doesn't leave your fertility to nature, :thumbup:for some tests and findings.
I am proud of your positivity and strong spirit. Happy mommy, happy baby...
Sending you best wishes.

I have checked my folic acid levels , they were OK.


Myshel, how would you and your hubby feel living with your parents?


----------



## flou

Sabster congratulations! I wish you a h&h 9 months.

Dovkav i have my fxd for you and I hope you get your bfp soon.

Myshel me and my DH are currently living with my parents whilst we look for our next home. Its going ok but I can't wait for us to get our own place again. I'm hoping it will be a case of new home new baby for both of us!

piglet I've never tried taking evening primrose but i know you are supposed to stop taking it after O. You could try opks to determine O. I can normally tell when I O by the pain in my side and the fact my cycle is very regular. I normally always O on either cd 17/18. 

AFM AF arrived late Saturday. So on to another cycle. I am now on to cycle 6 since my last mc. Felt a bit low over the weekend wondering how much longer this will take. I know its only been 5 months since my mc but I have been waiting to meet my little one for three years now. I hope we all don't have to wait too much longer for the little ones we want so much.


----------



## Myshelsong

*Sab: Congrats have happy healthy next nine months*!



I would stop talking it after day 14 just to make sure. I haven't heard of it helping you get af if you have a long cycle though ....

Not looking forward to living with the parents for a number of reasons but baby making isn't one of them. I feel like home there is very stressful my parents do not understand personal space and I don't know how I will handle that after ten years of being out on my own. Oh well, going to the old house to pack up and starting fertility aid when I get there. Will let you know how that goes!


----------



## madtowngirl

Congratulations Sabster!

AFM- Not a whole lot to report. Went in for my Day 21 test today. I'm disappointed that Clomid didn't really make me o earlier in my cycle, but at least my blood tests have come back showing that I'm o-ing for sure. I'm not 100% positive that I was before, as the only other blood test I've had came back pretty low.


----------



## Myshelsong

Happy Easter weekend to all that celebrate. 

I am officially back home and hubby is in Ontario working. Packing up the remainder of the house and getting the lawn ready for the new owners. Can not believe how fast this is coming!

Started taking Fertilaid when I got back home and haven''t seen any negative side effects that i have been reading about, so hoping that it will help regulate my hormones a little bit. As I wont be seeing DH this month there is no hope for pregnancy but going to start charting again after AF to get back into the swing of things and see if this has any impact on my LP. 

When I use to chart (I had to take a break for my mental health) I always had a spike showing ovulation occurred however I never had a positive OPK which was concerning. I have purchased some tests and will see with this new regime if I can finally get my LH surge strong enough to show via a pee stick lol. I know it is a shot in the dark but I cant help but remember a comment my Dr dismissively said after reviewing my blood work 2 years ago. "Your progesterone is a bit low, but that could be because of ...." and then he trailed off. I didn't think anything of it then because we were just starting the process but now I wonder if this could be a slight hormone imbalance issue .... oh well shot in the dark.

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## Sabster

Myshelsong: I have been taking vitex sine january ( right after MC) and it really helped to regulate my hormones and get my AF. When I had my first MC I didnt take anything and I felt like i had been dipped in a concoction of hormones and it took almost 2 months to get an AF. the second time around with the vitex, it took 42 days to get my AF back and I got a BFP in the first cycle.... I think fertilaid has vitex too. 

I took 1200mg of vitex for a month to really saturate my system and then went down to 800mg. I also took vitamin d, c and B complex 100. and I just ate more veggies and had my "fetility/antiinflamatory" smoothies almost every morning. 

@flou: It took me 6 months to get a bfp after the 1st mc, and that also ended in a mc. Honestly, id rather it take longer but catch a good egg, then to be able to get pregnant "easily" and just lose them... Don't despair! it will come :) 

our mental and emotional state reflects in our body and our health. its all connected so we have to remain positive and strive to appreciate everything we have right now. I struggle with this everyday, but I am trying to remain positive because I am scared shitless something will go wrong with this pregnancy, so everyday is a milestone and hopefully I can get to the "finish" line. but If i dont, I am done trying for a baby. FOR A LONG TIME.


----------



## flou

Sabster I have my fxd for you. I hope it all works out for you this time and you will have a lovely little rainbow in 9 months time.


----------



## dovkav123

:wohoo::wohoo:BFP today!

14 dpo Clear blue digital

Tearful, speechless, shocked, blessed......

IVF#7

2 years and 5 months TTC

First BFP ever!

Blood tests tomorrow. 

Never say never! It will happen soon!


----------



## madtowngirl

Yay dovkav!!!!! H & H 9 months!


----------



## Myshelsong

dovkav123 said:


> :wohoo::wohoo:bfp today!
> 
> 14 dpo clear blue digital
> 
> tearful, speechless, shocked, blessed......
> 
> Ivf#7
> 
> 2 years and 5 months ttc
> 
> first bfp ever!
> 
> Blood tests tomorrow.
> 
> never say never! It will happen soon!

*congratulations!!!!! May you have a healthy and happy nine months you deserve this *


----------



## Sabster

Wooohoooooooooo!!!! Amazing news!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## TLB1986

Congrats!! So exciting seeing all the bfp's on here. I can poas on Thursday. fx :winkwink:


----------



## flou

Congratulations dovkav! I am thrilled for you! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## TTCabundle

Hi :wave: Can I join you ladies?

Me and DF have been TTC for 4+years. I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2008 and put on metformin. The metformin didnt seem to help anything, so I was tested again a few months ago and it turns out I have hypothyroidism too, ive been takint levothyroxine for 2 months now and my doctor hopes it will be enough to help me conceive a sticky bean! 
I dont really have anyone to relate to and im finding it so hard atm! Ive ran out of patience x


----------



## Briss

*TTCabundle*, I am sorry to hear about your struggles. I've also been TTC for about 4 years and at times find it almost impossible to cope. You mentioned Hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid gland), can I ask you what your TSH is? The reason I am asking is I have been monitoring my TSH and anti -bodies etc for a few years because my mum has underactive thyroid but my most recent TSH is very close to the upper limit so I am worried I might be starting showing signs of Hypothyroidism. have your doctors recommended anything except for hormonal treatment? I wonder if there is anything that I can do to keep my thyroid healthy. I know I must stay away from iodine but not sure what else.


----------



## Myshelsong

Welcome TTC, sorry to hear about your struggles.
Hopefully with this new diagnosis they are that much closer to finding the reason you are having issues conceiving. 

AFM nothing new except lawyer stress and miscommunication and no house to move into .... At least I have a acupuncture appointment this afternoon.


----------



## dovkav123

I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period. Am I right?

My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.

My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon. 
It will be on the right time in the right palce... 


Briss, have your dr. tested you TAK and TPO? Those are thryroid antibodies. I was tested. I told to my dr. about radiation. I have been exposed to Chernobyl disaster, I was 6y/o then. I have lived in Lithuania and it is so close to Ukraine.

I and my hubby also took cayene pepper every day to our tea, salats. Hot pepper helps to reduce dna damage.

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## Briss

*dovkav*, I think I did the complete thyroid profile including antibodies. Basically everything seemed OK except for TSH but maybe I do not know how to interpret the results: 

TSH: 3.79 (ref 0.27-4.20)
Free T4 16.8 (ref 12-22)
Free T3 4.5 (ref 3.1-6.8)
Thyroid peroxidase antibodies 6 (< 50 - negative) &#8211; I think this is TPO?
Anti Thyroglobulin antibodies 11 ( <100 &#8211; normal) &#8211; I think this is TAK?

btw, your beta is just super healthy! 

I am sorry you were exposed to the Chernobyl disaster, so terrible!


----------



## TTCabundle

Briss said:


> *TTCabundle*, I am sorry to hear about your struggles. I've also been TTC for about 4 years and at times find it almost impossible to cope. You mentioned Hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid gland), can I ask you what your TSH is? The reason I am asking is I have been monitoring my TSH and anti -bodies etc for a few years because my mum has underactive thyroid but my most recent TSH is very close to the upper limit so I am worried I might be starting showing signs of Hypothyroidism. have your doctors recommended anything except for hormonal treatment? I wonder if there is anything that I can do to keep my thyroid healthy. I know I must stay away from iodine but not sure what else.

Hello! Im sorry to hear about your stuggles too :(! 

At my first blood test about 5 months ago, my TSH was 4.3, so just over. The doctor didnt want to give me medication at that point because he wanted to 'see how it goes'. I really wish he has started me on medication then though as I went back for my repeat blood 6 weeks after that and my TSH had shot up to 10.2! Do mind me asking what your TSH is? Have you started showing signs of hypo? 
Some people swear by controlling their thyroid with diet, if you google it there are plenty of things to try, I havent tried it myself because i started levothyroxine straight away. I hope you find something to help! 

I have my recent blood test results next tuesday, so im praying my TSH has lowered! If not im hoping there is something else they will recommend.

Babydust and sticky bean dust to everyone xx

ETA - Sorry, ive just seen that you posted your results! Your TSH does seem a little on the high side, it could go down on its own though. Do you have repeat bloods? x


----------



## TTCabundle

dovkav123 said:


> I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period. Am I right?
> 
> My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.
> 
> My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.
> 
> I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon.
> It will be on the right time in the right palce...
> 
> 
> Briss, have your dr. tested you TAK and TPO? Those are thryroid antibodies. I was tested. I told to my dr. about radiation. I have been exposed to Chernobyl disaster, I was 6y/o then. I have lived in Lithuania and it is so close to Ukraine.
> 
> I and my hubby also took cayene pepper every day to our tea, salats. Hot pepper helps to reduce dna damage.
> 
> How is everybody else doing?


Excellent betas! Congratulations xx

Dont worry about the number, youve just got a super sticky bean x


----------



## Briss

TTCabundle, I agree with you that your doc should have started the treatment earlier. is levothyroxine effectively the thyroid hormone? Does it mean you have to take it for the rest of your life or is it supposed to make your thyroid produce more hormone? there is a general discussion between the medical profession to move the threshold from 4 (5 in the US) to 3 to treat under active thyroid earlier. My TSH was 2 last year and 3.79 this month. so not great. but because it's within norm they do not want to do anything so I am even paying for my bloods because I want to monitor it. 

I hope your TSH has lowered. best of luck!


----------



## TTCabundle

Yes its a synthetic thyroid hormone, ill have to take it for the rest of my life. I dont mind though if it helps :)! 
Your TSH is clearly goinv up, I hope your doctor starts helping you! Doctor s can be extremely unhelpful sometimes, it tookme a good few years to get mine to finally take me seriously!

X


----------



## TTCabundle

Sorry about all my spelling mistakes/strange grammar! My tablet can be very awkward lol x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies :hi:, I'm 32 and DH is 34 and we have been ttc #1 for 9yrs. I have Pcos and only my left tube, the right was removed due to a hydrosalpinx 2 yrs ago. A little history, we did 3 months of 50mg clomid with 1st OB, then referred to RE and did 6 more cycles of 100mg clomid. We ovulated every cycle, but no bfp. We had one natural bfp while on a break that sadly ended in 2009. Change to new RE in 2010, and did 3 more 150mg clomid cycles, 2 IUI + trigger all unsuccessful. 2012 had HSG, confirmed blocked tube on right, and had Lap to remove because of hydrosalpinx. I had regular cycles monthly until July 2013 right before my gallbladder surgery. AF didnt return until Oct 2013 and then nothing after. In Jan 2014 restarted Metformin for Insulin Resistance and Provera to start a cycle. My blood sugar test came back in the Diabetic range so my RE said we could not start treatment again until my numbers dropped. So I made some major food changes and actually took my Metformin properly. It made me so sick before... In Feb had a Provera cycle, and March I actually ovulated naturally on my own again. YAY:happydance:. Was so siked this was my miracle cycle, I had lost over 20 pounds, had all the symptoms and I was going to tell my RE, "I did it without you". LOL. But I took my 3 negative test better than I have my whole adult life. I didn't cry one time :nope:. I was pretty pissed I had sore breast for 3 weeks for nothing... So this cycle, I started 7.5mg Femara for the first time. I'm on cd13 and my u/s today showed 2 follies one 18 and one 19. I do the trigger tonight and IUI on Sunday. I'm praying for a miracle. I noticed that's the highest dose and I started out on it and it only resulted in 2 follies. Does anyone know if that is good? I'm really so burnt out already. When I go to my RE's office, I'm just so tired of seeing that place and I only started going back in Jan . Introduction/Rant over. I hope you ladies all get BFP's soon.


----------



## Bluebearmummy

Hi everyone...new to this so hope this is the right place to be writing! 

Anyway me and my partner having being trying to conceive baby #2 for 20months now with no luck, we have both had tests etc an we have 'unexplained infertility' I feel so frustrated with not having answers as to Why we can't conceive! Each month is getting harder and harder and so upsetting! Anyone else in this situation? Anything your trying to help etc? Thanks x x x


----------



## TTCabundle

Swtpinkbabi - hi, welcome! :wave: Im so sorry to hear about your stuggles :(! Im also on metformin and it makes me feel really sick and horrible too. I dont have any experience with IUI so I cant really advise you on anything, but some of the lovely ladies here im sure can help you. I really hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: 

Bluebearmummy - Welcome :wave: Unexplained infertility must be extremely frustrating, im so sorry youre going through this! I dont have much advice with unexplained fertility, but i know a lot of ladies have had success with certain natural medicines you can buy OTC, I hope someone here can advise you on things tomtry and i hope you get your BFP soon xx :hugs:


----------



## TTCabundle

So for the first time in forever im getting lines that are gradually getting darker on OPKs, does anyone know what this means? Am I gearing up to O? Im also getting mild sabbing pains on both sides near my ovaries! I hope this is a good sign. Please god let me ovulate! x


----------



## Calasen

I'm really struggling today :( babies are everywhere right now and a good griend has requested 2 baby blankets off me, so making them all i can think of is how i should be making my own by now :(


----------



## flou

:hugs: calasen it must be tough. I hope you get to make one for yourself soon. 

Hello to all the new ladies who have joined. A bit of background about myself. Me and my DH have been ttc for 3 years. After the first 19 months we got our first bfp to mc at 6 weeks. Then we tried for 11 months and got our second bfp but unfortunately mc at 6 weeks again. We have now been trying again for 6 months since my last mc. We have had a few tests. My blood work has all come back fine and DH's SA was fine. We finally have an FS who is trying to help us. And i have an ultrasound booked in for the 14th May. As it stands at the mo we have no reason as to why it takes us a while to conceive or why we have miscarried. They won't look into recurrent mc until I have another one and the FS thinks if we do have a problem it will be with recurring mc rather than fertility. Just hoping our next bfp will be our take home baby.


----------



## Myshelsong

Swtpink: what a struggle, sorry to find you hear but hope you find some answers along the way.

Blue: Welcome and Know that although not everyone here has the same diagnosis we all understand how you are feeling. What tests have they done on you so far?


I am diagnosed as unexplained and we have been trying for close to three years. Stopped the pill two years prior to starting TTC and have been waiting over nine months for a fertility referral to go deeper into it. Right now they think I am ovulating every month, tubes are unblocked, no PCOS, husband is great but no reason why this isn't working.
I have tried acupuncture for stress relief and it is wonderful, soy a couple months, lots of different vitamin supplements and right now on fertilaid.

We have had to take breaks here and there for my mental health and I highly recommend when you are at a really low point to just break away from it all and reevaluate. 


Flou: so glad you go in to your fs!, fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## Sabster

flou: I have the same issue. Although now I'm pregnant and this is the longest prenancy ive been able to hang on to, I think my problem is progesterone levels. I know i rave and talk wonders about vitex, but Im pretty sure that the vitex helped me adjust the hormonal levels... I went for miscarriage "blood tests" and everything was fine. I dont have any blood clot problems or any insulin resistance problems... Im thinking that either the eggs were not mature enough of there was some chromosomal issues with the embryo. 


Have you tried SMEP? i did that to the T and it worked... also just checked my CM to establish ovualtion. Although im not sure I ovulate every month....

In any case, there's lots of research out there!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Thanks ladies for welcoming me. I'm starting to look forward to my IUI tomorrow morning. I have been off fertility meds for 2 years, so I'm praying this 1st Femara round is successful. 
How is everyone?


----------



## flou

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Thanks ladies for welcoming me. I'm starting to look forward to my IUI tomorrow morning. I have been off fertility meds for 2 years, so I'm praying this 1st Femara round is successful.
> How is everyone?

Good luck with the IUI. Fxd for a bfp soon!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

So had IUI this morning. Hubby's count was great 64mill:thumbup:. Now for the waiting game :coffee: I've been feeling the ovary pains for a while this morning, so I'm sure ovulation is getting started.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck with the iui!

Started spotting today so I am probably out. We had a stressful month with house shopping and not the best timing so I didn't expect anything but was really hoping this fertilaid would work a miracle. Ugh, maybe next month!


----------



## dovkav123

Sorry myshelsong:hugs: Maybe you should take fertilaid for 3 months and than you'll see some results. You can change the quality of your eggs in 3 months. Your hormones need some time too.

SWTm, welcome to 2ww. Did you see on u/s how many follicles did you produce? Did you trigger with HCG?

After 2,5 years of TTC we got lucky.
I have made a list of things what we did different this IVF. It may be useful for a natural TTCers too. I hope you'll find this helpfull.
My embryo quality was not better this cycle. It is always A or B. This one was B.

1. No castor oil packs this cycle
2. we did assisted embryo hatching
3. we BD'ed before ET and after ET(embryo transfer) (w/o orgasm)
4. I walked slowly but long after ET, staying active always, no bed rest
5. aspirin 100mg enteric coated started after ER, quit a day for ET(procedure could cause bleeding) and now I am taking it every evening with food and water
6. I ate lots of fish. I am taking 3g fish oil a day
7. 1000mg green tea extract with vitC after ET till BFP. (reduces inflammation responce)
8. Black carraway oil 20 drops a day. now I slow down to 3 drops
9. spoonfull avocado oil 
10. pinapple and pinapple core after ET till BFP
11 increased vit D from 2000iu to 3000iu a day
12. iron 100mg a day, quit after BFP
13. Green chlorella increased from 1 pill to 3 pills a day
14. Probiotics one pill a day from ET til BFP
15 Buckthorn and lemon juice
16. dandelion salat
17. alfa alfa and sweet peas sprouts
18. layed down 30min after ET
19. eating dried plums and abricots
20. ginger root tea, clove, and cinammon
21. water soaked walnuts and brasil nuts
22. I have used organic menstrual pads for 2 months.
23. banana a day(aspirin can thin my intestines and banana thickens them)
24. spicy food, hot peppers in 2ww

I did a lot. I'll never know what helped us this time


----------



## TTCabundle

Calasen said:


> I'm really struggling today :( babies are everywhere right now and a good griend has requested 2 baby blankets off me, so making them all i can think of is how i should be making my own by now :(

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TTCabundle

Swtpinkbabi said:


> So had IUI this morning. Hubby's count was great 64mill:thumbup:. Now for the waiting game :coffee: I've been feeling the ovary pains for a while this morning, so I'm sure ovulation is getting started.

Good luck hun! x


----------



## TTCabundle

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck with the iui!
> 
> Started spotting today so I am probably out. We had a stressful month with house shopping and not the best timing so I didn't expect anything but was really hoping this fertilaid would work a miracle. Ugh, maybe next month!

:hugs: Sorry hun :(! I have everything crossed for you for next month! x


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

dovkav123 said:


> Sorry myshelsong:hugs: Maybe you should take fertilaid for 3 months and than you'll see some results. You can change the quality of your eggs in 3 months. Your hormones need some time too.
> 
> SWTm, welcome to 2ww. Did you see on u/s how many follicles did you produce? Did you trigger with HCG?
> 
> After 2,5 years of TTC we got lucky.
> I have made a list of things what we did different this IVF. It may be useful for a natural TTCers too. I hope you'll find this helpfull.
> My embryo quality was not better this cycle. It is always A or B. This one was B.
> 
> 1. No castor oil packs this cycle
> 2. we did assisted embryo hatching
> 3. we BD'ed before ET and after ET(embryo transfer) (w/o orgasm)
> 4. I walked slowly but long after ET, staying active always, no bed rest
> 5. aspirin 100mg enteric coated started after ER, quit a day for ET(procedure could cause bleeding) and now I am taking it every evening with food and water
> 6. I ate lots of fish. I am taking 3g fish oil a day
> 7. 1000mg green tea extract with vitC after ET till BFP. (reduces inflammation responce)
> 8. Black carraway oil 20 drops a day. now I slow down to 3 drops
> 9. spoonfull avocado oil
> 10. pinapple and pinapple core after ET till BFP
> 11 increased vit D from 2000iu to 3000iu a day
> 12. iron 100mg a day, quit after BFP
> 13. Green chlorella increased from 1 pill to 3 pills a day
> 14. Probiotics one pill a day from ET til BFP
> 15 Buckthorn and lemon juice
> 16. dandelion salat
> 17. alfa alfa and sweet peas sprouts
> 18. layed down 30min after ET
> 19. eating dried plums and abricots
> 20. ginger root tea, clove, and cinammon
> 21. water soaked walnuts and brasil nuts
> 22. I have used organic menstrual pads for 2 months.
> 23. banana a day(aspirin can thin my intestines and banana thickens them)
> 24. spicy food, hot peppers in 2ww
> 
> I did a lot. I'll never know what helped us this time

We did a scan on cd13 and had 2 follies, 18 and 19 one on each side. We did the trigger that evening. I only have the left tube, but my RE said the one tube can pick up on either side so we went ahead with IUI. We really were hoping for more follies on the left side, but fingers crossed Femara works on the first try.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck with the iui!
> 
> Started spotting today so I am probably out. We had a stressful month with house shopping and not the best timing so I didn't expect anything but was really hoping this fertilaid would work a miracle. Ugh, maybe next month!



Sorry to hear that. Dont give up, I pray we all get bfp soon.


----------



## Myshelsong

AF has come with a vengeance and lucky me agreed to babysit a friends little girl today. Going to wallow in bed for a little bit before I start to get ready.

Thanks for the support ladies!


----------



## flou

Myshelsong said:


> AF has come with a vengeance and lucky me agreed to babysit a friends little girl today. Going to wallow in bed for a little bit before I start to get ready.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies!

:hugs: I'm sorry AF arrived. I hope you have better luck next cycle!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> AF has come with a vengeance and lucky me agreed to babysit a friends little girl today. Going to wallow in bed for a little bit before I start to get ready.
> 
> Thanks for the support ladies!

:hugs: Wish you luck next cycle, baby dust!!!


----------



## Bluebearmummy

TTCabundle said:


> Swtpinkbabi - hi, welcome! :wave: Im so sorry to hear about your stuggles :(! Im also on metformin and it makes me feel really sick and horrible too. I dont have any experience with IUI so I cant really advise you on anything, but some of the lovely ladies here im sure can help you. I really hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:
> 
> Bluebearmummy - Welcome :wave: Unexplained infertility must be extremely frustrating, im so sorry youre going through this! I dont have much advice with unexplained fertility, but i know a lot of ladies have had success with certain natural medicines you can buy OTC, I hope someone here can advise you on things tomtry and i hope you get your BFP soon xx :hugs:

Thank you for your wishes! I hope. I can find hope too. X


----------



## pipilotta

Omg, Dovkav, I only just read you post. Congratulations! 
It's so nice to hear one of the LTTC ladies is pregnant. 
I wish you all the best and that everything goes smooth. 

I'm very run down at the moment, only managed to bd once in the fertile window. I work too much and now I have a nasty yeast infection. Sorry Tmi. I haven't had one for about 10 years. 
Anyway, I try and get some rest and try and eliminate sugars for a while. 
I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## dovkav123

pipilotta said:


> Omg, Dovkav, I only just read you post. Congratulations!
> It's so nice to hear one of the LTTC ladies is pregnant.
> I wish you all the best and that everything goes smooth.
> 
> I'm very run down at the moment, only managed to bd once in the fertile window. I work too much and now I have a nasty yeast infection. Sorry Tmi. I haven't had one for about 10 years.
> Anyway, I try and get some rest and try and eliminate sugars for a while.
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Thank you, pipilota. I hope you all follow my steps very soon.

I am talking with the girls who had IVFs. Many of them are unexplained. They took aspirin and got BFP.
They think it's circulation problem. Symptoms: cold hands and feet, pale and blue rings under the eyes, blood pressure is on the lower side. BINGO!!!!! I have all those symptoms including high resting heart rate 80-90bpm. My iron and thryroid levels are always great. High cholesterol runs in my family. I have a problem too, I manage with a diet.
I think aspirin is a life maker. Maybe we would be preggo months ago if we took it.


----------



## Sabster

dovkav: that's crazy because I also took aspirin when I got my BFP, mind you I forgot a few days here and there but I think it must have helped too. 

I also get cold hands and feet and have very low BP in general ( 90/60 average...) but no other problems. I have excellent cholesterol levels :) its all the avocados!

Please keep us posted on the progression of the pregnancy :) 

I will be 10 weeks this sat, and symptoms are in full gear. specially my sense of smell.


----------



## Myshelsong

Omg I also have low blood pressure and cold hands! I am going to try the asprin this month along with the fertilaid.

Final days in the house, hubby coming home just in time for ovulation. Feeling really emotional but excited about the new chapter!

How is everyone doing?
Pipi are you feeling any better? Being run dowm is the worst


----------



## Myshelsong

Final days in the house and I found an old pregnancy test that I purchased when we first started trying. It has now expired. I cant believe how upset this had made me today. Maybe it is also because I am packing up our house, but holy molly has this just punched me in the gut.
I feel like mourning the last three years of my life and move on from this horrible dream.

Wow Debbie downer much?


----------



## Sabster

You are opening a new door and phase in your life. So exciting and unknown but hang in there and keep fighting for what you want :)


----------



## flou

Hopefully new house new baby!


----------



## Myshelsong

Happy happy mothers day to all the would be Moms on this thread and every where in the world. You deserve a beautiful day!


----------



## Closure

Hi,

I just joined.

I've been TTC for 3 years and 2 months.

I got my first BFP the week I got married. We were shocked as that was our first try but we were happy. I miscarried on honeymoon.

In the months that followed my normally regular cycle was thrown out of synch and this led to a diagnosis of Polycystic Ovaries.

I didn't take the Metformin I was prescribed for too long as hubby felt I was creating a issue in my head that didn't exist.

I got my next BFP 18 months after the first. I had implantation spotting and I had a lot of stretching sensations. I was over the moon to be pregnant but so worried it wouldn't last that I tested all. The. Time. And I also I had my first panic attack ever. One day whilst testing I got a reduced week result. I miscarried a few days later.

I don't know how I survived.

The year from that miscarriage was the worst. I think I was genuinely depressed. I'd cry most days in my car. I found it hard inwardly to deal with my good friend giving birth two months after my miscarriage but I kept this inside. When my two best friends got pregnant at the same time I shut down. I've broken those two friendships now. I want nothing to do with either of them really. Some of it's not baby related but if I'd not had to contend with the baby issue I might have held out for longer/forever.

So, in January this year I decided to turn my life around! 14 is my lucky number and I just couldn't have a year as destroying as 13 again!!! 

I started a health kick (2 stone 2lb down) by cutting out caffeine and carbs mainly.

I also sought medical help for the first time (I'm on my second cycle of chlomid after test revealed I've stopped ovulating now) which meant overcoming my fear of needles. (Not overcoming - just having needles & embracing my meltdown really! Lol).

I have also started taking conception vitamins and inositol powder.

It's hubby's birthday this week and I am praying for a BFP that turns into a third time lucky!! I hope I've done enough to deserve it!! &#128533;

This year we also began looking into adoption. I want to proceed with that as soon as possible really. If the chlomid hasn't made me ovulate (or if we have to go through another miscarriage) we'll be giving up on a birth child and adopting a sibling group who need a loving family.

I will find out on the 19th if the chlomid has made me ovulate. I will be pregnancy testing on Wednesday morning this week with every fibre in my body willing the outcome to be what we want more than anything right now!

I look forward to being part of your community! I'm no longer shut away from the world - I'm ready to get help, change my life and embrace others! Thanks for having me! xxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi closure I am sorry about your losses and my heart goes out to you.
I am glad that you can come around the corner and are feeling a bit better about your situation I completely understand the depression and angst this journey can take on oneself.

May you get your big fat positive soon

As for me last night in the house, movers coming in the morning and I may have finally got my first 0PK positive today so lots of loving for the next three nights no matter where we are!


----------



## Myshelsong

OMG LADIES I got my first positive OPK in over two years!
That's right it is bding time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flou

Yay myshel for the positive opk! Get bding!

Hi Closure and :hugs: I am so sorry for your losses. I to have been ttc for 3 years now and have had two losses. I can fully identify with how you felt after your losses. I hope you get your little one soon!


----------



## Closure

Thanks for the words of welcome! Great to read them now especially as I think I just started my period. (The sick side of my brain is trying to convince me that, as it's early and light, it could be spotting or something but the rational part of my head knows its another month of disappointment).

I really want it. And I felt like this could be the month as well as id been doing rely well with lifestyle changes and because it's hubby's birthday and he deserves this!! &#128546;


----------



## flou

:hugs: closure. I hate it when the witch shows her face.

AF arrived for me last Sunday. I had my u/s scan today and all looks normal with my ovaries and uterus. So I guess we have just got to wait for our next FS appointment. It was really difficult having to wait in waiting room with all the pg ladies today. I just kept thinking I should be like that. Its hard to imagine if i hadn't had my second loss i would be about 7 months! At least everything looked normal and healthy.


----------



## madtowngirl

flou, it really sucks when we have to wait around with pregnant women. I hate when I go to my OB/GYN and out walks a woman who is about to pop. I want to be that woman so much. :(


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> OMG LADIES I got my first positive OPK in over two years!
> That's right it is bding time!

Congrats, baby dust to you:dust:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Closure said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just joined.
> 
> I've been TTC for 3 years and 2 months.
> 
> I got my first BFP the week I got married. We were shocked as that was our first try but we were happy. I miscarried on honeymoon.
> 
> In the months that followed my normally regular cycle was thrown out of synch and this led to a diagnosis of Polycystic Ovaries.
> 
> I didn't take the Metformin I was prescribed for too long as hubby felt I was creating a issue in my head that didn't exist.
> 
> I got my next BFP 18 months after the first. I had implantation spotting and I had a lot of stretching sensations. I was over the moon to be pregnant but so worried it wouldn't last that I tested all. The. Time. And I also I had my first panic attack ever. One day whilst testing I got a reduced week result. I miscarried a few days later.
> 
> I don't know how I survived.
> 
> The year from that miscarriage was the worst. I think I was genuinely depressed. I'd cry most days in my car. I found it hard inwardly to deal with my good friend giving birth two months after my miscarriage but I kept this inside. When my two best friends got pregnant at the same time I shut down. I've broken those two friendships now. I want nothing to do with either of them really. Some of it's not baby related but if I'd not had to contend with the baby issue I might have held out for longer/forever.
> 
> So, in January this year I decided to turn my life around! 14 is my lucky number and I just couldn't have a year as destroying as 13 again!!!
> 
> I started a health kick (2 stone 2lb down) by cutting out caffeine and carbs mainly.
> 
> I also sought medical help for the first time (I'm on my second cycle of chlomid after test revealed I've stopped ovulating now) which meant overcoming my fear of needles. (Not overcoming - just having needles & embracing my meltdown really! Lol).
> 
> I have also started taking conception vitamins and inositol powder.
> 
> It's hubby's birthday this week and I am praying for a BFP that turns into a third time lucky!! I hope I've done enough to deserve it!! &#128533;
> 
> This year we also began looking into adoption. I want to proceed with that as soon as possible really. If the chlomid hasn't made me ovulate (or if we have to go through another miscarriage) we'll be giving up on a birth child and adopting a sibling group who need a loving family.
> 
> I will find out on the 19th if the chlomid has made me ovulate. I will be pregnancy testing on Wednesday morning this week with every fibre in my body willing the outcome to be what we want more than anything right now!
> 
> I look forward to being part of your community! I'm no longer shut away from the world - I'm ready to get help, change my life and embrace others! Thanks for having me! xxxx


Hi Closure, your story reminds me of myself. I got to the point where I had to stop going to church because I would be bawling about a baby two rows away... :wacko: I finally got myself together starting in January, changed my eating, started taking my Metformin again and lost about 30lbs. This got my blood sugar down, so my doc decided to try Femara. I joined this site and feel so much better having people who share our struggle to talk to. I hope you get BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry about af ladies that is not fun at all.

Stress of the final move made us totally miss the O. Oh well we got it in three days before so we will see. Excited about finally being in ontario though.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry about af ladies that is not fun at all.
> 
> Stress of the final move made us totally miss the O. Oh well we got it in three days before so we will see. Excited about finally being in ontario though.

Fingers crossed for you, congrats on finally getting moved.


----------



## Closure

About the pregnant people at the ultrasound......when I went in for scan to look at my ovaries a woman came out of another scanning room and was angry she was having another boy!? She was livid!?? I really wanted, as the only person alone (unprepared & naive) and not preggers, to wave at her and say "ER hello. You're an ungrateful cow".


----------



## flou

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry about af ladies that is not fun at all.
> 
> Stress of the final move made us totally miss the O. Oh well we got it in three days before so we will see. Excited about finally being in ontario though.

three days could be enough fxd! I hope you are settling in well to your new home. I hope the new start will include a baby for you.


----------



## Closure

So I went to get my blood test results today. And it worked! In so far as I did ovulate last month (I wasn't ovulating in February before chlomid prescribed apparently)! Still not preggers yet tho! The doctor said that basically I'm ovulating so I CAN get pregnant. It's just a game of chance now so keep taking the chlomid and get to it!!! Fingers crossed!!!! :D


----------



## flou

Fxd for you closure. I hope its your time soon!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hope this works for you closure, congrats on ovulating 


Had a great long weekend with my family this weekend even saw my new cousins baby. He is so adorable I coukdnt be sad. She had a hard time getting pregnant and was in a few medications before the egg took so soooo happy for her and the little guy.


----------



## flou

That's great news about your cousin and her little one. It gives us all hope that we will get what we want.

AFM I think I'm now in the tww a little earlier than expected. Going to get a couple more days of bding just in case. Hoping to catch the egg! Hows everyone else?


----------



## Myshelsong

Finally made a house offer hopefully we will be able to be in the new house in the next two months. Living at my parents it's kind of difficult but it is nice to finally be back home and close to family.

Af due in a few days, hoping she stays away but pretty sure it is on the way as we only had one day before the positive OPK.


----------



## Myshelsong

Yup.... She has arrived.


----------



## Closure

Sorry to hear that :( xxx


----------



## flou

:hugs: myshel. Sorry the witch arrived.


----------



## madtowngirl

Me, too Myshelsong. :/ I really wish the witch wouldn't hang around so long and cause so much pain. It's like a kick in the teeth.


----------



## flou

:hugs: madtown. I always think that when AF arrives it is at the time you are less likely to be able to deal with it emotionally.


----------



## Myshelsong

I feel you mad town!
Thanks for the support ladies, this is just sucky but onto another month. I ordered some pre seed and some OPK to chart this month. Going to be a good month!


----------



## flou

Good luck myshel! I hope this month will be your month.


----------



## Myshelsong

On day eight now of new cycle and started charting again. Not trying to get my hopes up, but hoping to be able to do the deed during ovulation at least this month ...
Still haven't found a house and the stress is just making me bonkers, I don't know how long I can go on with everything in my life being in limbo!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MItoDC

I dropped off the face of the earth for a few months as we concentrated on our infertility. You can read more of an update on my blog: issuesininfertility.blogspot.com

Long story short - we just did our very first IUI on Saturday. It's a natural cycle - which only ups our chances to 12-15%, but I'm just glad that we're doing something proactive on our 20th cycle. Fx and lots of :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Hope3

Hi! Can I jump in?

I tend to go between the Over 35 TTC forum and this one.

LTTC is wearing me down. I worry that I'm heading for an emotional breakdown. I'm going for counselling but I feel that it's going round in circles with each month of disappointment.

Having a diagnosis of unexplained infertility is so frustrating because there's nothing you can do, no treatment the doctors can try. After I had all the tests & my OH SA came back ok we were told that IVF is our only option but we can't afford it.

As time has gone on I get more and more upset that it will never happen because my age is against me. I try to pep myself up by looking up stories of women my age who have had their first but I'm beginning to think they're the exception and I'm the rule.

OH is supportive but to be honest he's having a hard time dealing with me being sad a lot of the time. I think he thinks I'm having a mood which will pass but I'm heartbroken and I can't just snap out of it.


----------



## flou

Myshel me and my dh are currently house hunting. We are staying with my parents but we really need to find somewhere soon. We need our space and I want to be settled!

Mlto I really hope the iui works for you. Fxd for a bfp!

Welcome hope! I'm sorry you find yourself on the lttc boards and I hope you get your bfp soon. Unexplained infertility must be frustrating. Myself and my dh have been ttc since April 2011. We got a bfp after ttc 19 months but mc, tried again and 11 months later got a second bfp but again we mc. We have had some basic fertility tests and everything has come back normal. There seems to be no reason why it takes us a while to conceive and why I have mc (even though there are more tests they can do for this but they won't do anything until I have had another one!) We have now been trying 7 months (start of month 8 today as AF showed) since my last mc. Just hoping for a sticky bean for myself and everyone on here soon!


----------



## Sabster

flou: i read this article a few days ago on facebook about unexplained fertility and toxic levels in the male dna.... anyways this couple was trying for a really long time and they have unexplained infertility.. they went to a holistic doc and he tested for significant dna damage due to exposure to vertain toxins that you find in everyday products, particularly in beauty products. I think its phalates or something like that that.... Anyways people that have this usually miscarry between 6-8 weeks due to chromosonal damage. They did a detox for 1 year, changed lifestyles and bam, preggo pants. 

So, I will find the article and try to post it. I thought it was pretty interesting. Im still convinved it took us forever because my DH is a heavy smoker and has been exposed to tremendous amounts of nastiness in his lifetime.


----------



## MItoDC

I'd love to see that article too, Sabster! My DH was a smoker for many years, but quit 10 years ago. I can't help but wonder if that has contributed to his low morphology.


----------



## flou

Sabster that article sounds really interesting. Definitely worth a read.


----------



## Myshelsong

My DH is a smoker, but all his results came back normal. Although I know it is not helpful in getting knocked up. I have asked and he has tried, but he still hasn't quit. :(

Got some positive OPK this month again and since it was our anniversary we really tried to hit it. Fingers crossed


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## flou

I hope you catch that egg myshel!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Flou, thanks. This is going to be the longest two week wait ever! I am already trying not to symptom spot and i am only 3dpo lol.

How long have you guys been at your parents? Thankfully we have our own space here but it is really hard finding our time to just relax together.


----------



## flou

We've been with my parents since the end of March but hopefully we will be moving into our new place at the end of the month. V.excited! It will be lovely to just be us again. And I'm hoping the saying will come true new house new baby!


----------



## Myshelsong

Totally agree. We just saw a house that has a swing set and slide combo in the back, and I was thinking how nice it would be to get there and be able to use it ....


----------



## DBZ34

I think this is the article that Sabster was talking about. Someone posted it in my journal recently, since all of my mcs have been between 4-6 weeks. It's a very interesting read. 

https://m.facebook.com/responsibletechnology/photos/a.465269581234.257550.355853721234/10152176704151235/?type=1


----------



## flou

Thanks for the article. Definitely interesting and something to consider. What I can never understand is why some people who have an unhealthy lifestyle, whether that be with just junk food or to an extreme, drug users,manage to conceive and have a child but some people have to go to the lengths of a detox diet in order to do so. A lovely article which gives me hope that I, and all of us, can get our own little ones one day.


----------



## dovkav123

Hello ladies, 
sorry I was not present, but I was following your stories...
we had a nice vacation for 2 weeks, we went to Switzeland, Austria and
Lichtenstein. I had a bad scare, I slipped and fell on the rock, fortunatlly my baby and I are OK>
DBZ, Thanks for an article. 
We have done a sperm dna 2 weeks before our BFP. I am glad we did. It may mean our baby is growing extra healthy.
No matter how old is my hubby, his number is good. The reference range is <15. His number is 5.
He doesn't exercise and drinks every day. 
I imagined that his spermies are the worst in the world, so I stuffed him with antioxidant vitamins, and powerful foods like ginger, cayene pepper, lemon, garlic, nuts, broccoli. He likes that extra attention. He told me, "when you get BFP, you'll stop giving me vitmins." I said, "no we need a healthy daddy."
If we had a bad sperm dna results, It will be a reason for him to quit alcohol, instead IVF we could of done IMSI, they use higher power microscope to select a better quality sperm.
I was so angry with my dr. when she said there is no treatment for a bad sperm. Few weeks later in the men room in the clinic I found a sample of pills for men called PROFERTILE.

myshel and flou,
we don't live together with my in-laws, we have our space, but we live in the same house, so noise, emotions are always here. Good luck for your house hunt!

I am sending you tons of baby dust, :dust::flow::dust::flow:
I know that this thread will have a BFP news soon!


----------



## Briss

*Dovkav*, I have checked PROFERTIL cos I am always on the lookout for anything to improve sperm and there seem to be two versions (i) clomid (sometimes is called profertil), and (ii) supps for men. https://profertil.eu/proproduct/why-you-should-take-profertil/ 
We tried clomid like hormones for DH but although his testosterone went up his SA stays the same, low on everything except for motility

He has also been on vitamins but not PROFERTIL. I checked the description: "_The results of numerous studies suggest that taking L-carnitine, L-arginine, zinc and selenium can improve sperm count and motility. L-carnitine and L-arginine have a positive effect on sperm motility, while zinc improves sperm count and motility by stimulating testosterone production. The combination with selenium leads to a significant increase in sperm motility, and increases the percentage of normal-shaped sperm. Selenium and glutathione are needed for the production of an enzyme that represents 50% of the mitochondrial capsule material in the mid-piece of the spermatozoon and is responsible for sperm motility.2) Antioxidants vitamin E, glutathione and coenzyme Q10 also have a positive influence on the treatment of male infertility. Free radicals are rendered harmless, which in turn helps protect the cells and organ systems of the body. As spermatozoa are sensitive to oxidative stress, antioxidants such as vitamin E, glutathione and selenium can be used to protect them while they are maturing into sperm cells_." Cant see what the dosage is but the list is pretty standard. this should be taken together with a standard multi vit cos it does not seem to have everything you need. 

after struggling with poor sperm for years and having tried just about everything, I have to agree with your doc (however much I hate doing it) that there seem to be very little we can do to improve sperm. if a man has poor life style and that's the only reason for his poor SA then it's easy to fix with vitamins but if poor SA is a genuine problem then you are just stuck. feel rather hopeless


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Briss. 
Thank you for sharing that is great information. For me I know when I hear sperm problems I automatically think, "oh, that would be an easy fix." But I know it probably isn't and that is my perception because I am the one with the issue and No amount of vitamins are helping me. Like what I would do for the Soy cycles with acupuncture and yoga to work!
I can now say after three years, that stuff does not work when there is inherently something wrong that needs medical attention. Don't get me wrong I am still trying everything until that referral but with the understanding it probably won't happen.

Dov, glad you are doing well, scary falling but good to see you two are healthy.
Living with family always has challenges. 
Still waiting to heat about the house we pit an offer in yesterday hopefully they will get back to us soon!


----------



## madtowngirl

Myshelsong - your icon made me crack up.:haha:

I've also sort of resigned myself to the fact that this probably isn't going to happen until I see the fertility doctors. At least I won't feel like I'm getting the run-around, because I am *paying* this clinic to get me pregnant. 

Good to hear from you dovkav! And Briss, I'm sorry you are feeling hopeless. I really hope that you get your miracle soon.

I don't remember who on this forum brought up the fact that it was strange that my OB/GYN didn't do an HSG before putting me on Clomid, but that person was right. She should have. She told me she "just assumed" at least one of my tubes was open, since I got pregnant once. I've not had ANY imaging done, even when I had my mc. For all I know, it could have been a tubal pregnancy, or left some scarring (I did bleed for nearly a month and a half). I should have pushed harder for imaging, but the more I think about it, the more it makes me angry that no one bothered to do an ultrasound/HSG/anything. If your ankle hurts, they'll do an x-ray. Why is a uterus any different when you're having problems ttc?


----------



## Myshelsong

It is strange that they didn't do any internal or external ultrasounds prior to being put on any drugs. For me I had loads of bloodwork plus internal and external then the tubal flushing then A lap to see if there were any issues. Because everything came back normal my doctor wouldn't put me on Clomid instead referred me to a fertility specialist for the next step.

As for me great news ladies, I cannot put this on Facebook as we haven't told family yet but we have accepted an offer on a home! Possession date is August 15 which although it's far away is so exciting it is my dream home and hopefully we will have babies with it soon enough.


----------



## flou

Yay for the new home myshel! Me and my dh are moving into our new home on the 5th July. Can't wait! New houses new babies! Fxd


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks Flou.

Ugh so I am 9dpo and already symptom spotting. Bought dinner home and everything tasted weird, I started to cry while driving to get gas, and my boobs are tender. Pretty sure it is because I am house siting with three dogs a cat and only internet on my phone so I am bored. Nothing else to do but think I am pregnant. Wish I could get through one month without feeling hopeful. Does anyone else get like that? Maybe if I didn't wish so hard every month I wouldn't be so disappointed every month.


----------



## welshgem

Hi Ladies :hi:

May I join you? I already see a couple of familiar names who have kindly replied to me on a thread I started :flower:

I'd like to share my story if I may...

OH (28) and (29) first began NTNP in 2008 which slowly developed into more actively TTC and came to a head in 2011 after seeing my Dr and getting a quick referral to the fertility clinic where we had a number of tests. OH's sperm is "superb" and I was found to be ovulating on my own with no obvious problems. The only thing that showed up was during my HSG it was shown that I have a slight bicornuate uterus but was told this wouldn't effect my chances of conceiving. 

I was soon put on Clomid which was one of the worst things in my life - I was a big hormonal mess and it didn't help that I was having work problems at the time so was massively stressed and crying everyday in work. To top it off, I didn't even get a sniff of a BFP.

Then it all went quiet...I was told I was on the waiting list for IUI and I waited and waited :coffee: and then in December last year, nearly 2 and half years later, I got the call. Unfortunately the IUI was to be done at a clinic over an hour away because my local clinic was still working through its backlog of patients (hence the long wait). Nevertheless, back and forth we went for scans, injecting every day leading up to ovulation and generally becoming a hermit because I didn't want to go out and drink anymore and risk messing up the procedure in any way.

After 2 failed attempts and a cancelled cycle from over-responding to the drugs, we had our last IUI in May which had a happy and sad ending in that I finally got pregnant and it ended up being a chemical pregnancy.

So here we are now...no more IUIs left and waiting for my next AF to start (fingers crossed it doesn't!) so that I can have bloods and be put on the waiting list for IVF.

To the ladies who are in the process of moving/buying a new house, I am also in the same boat. Our new house should be ready by end of next month so I'm hoping that will give me plenty to take my mind off TTC!


----------



## flou

Hi welshgem i hope you get a sticky bean soon!


----------



## madtowngirl

Myshelsong said:


> Thanks Flou.
> 
> Ugh so I am 9dpo and already symptom spotting. Bought dinner home and everything tasted weird, I started to cry while driving to get gas, and my boobs are tender. Pretty sure it is because I am house siting with three dogs a cat and only internet on my phone so I am bored. Nothing else to do but think I am pregnant. Wish I could get through one month without feeling hopeful. Does anyone else get like that? Maybe if I didn't wish so hard every month I wouldn't be so disappointed every month.

YES I wish I'd stop getting hopeful, too. Even when I know I have a better chance of being hit by lightning, I still get hopeful. "OMG my boobs are hurting," "oh man I feel nauseous," "why does everything smell so strong?"

I've had every symptom under the sun, too. One month, I woke up and got sick. I was so excited, I thought it might be morning sickness. The next day, AF came. THAT was a slap in the face, and I was furious at myself for getting my hopes up.


----------



## flou

madtowngirl said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Flou.
> 
> Ugh so I am 9dpo and already symptom spotting. Bought dinner home and everything tasted weird, I started to cry while driving to get gas, and my boobs are tender. Pretty sure it is because I am house siting with three dogs a cat and only internet on my phone so I am bored. Nothing else to do but think I am pregnant. Wish I could get through one month without feeling hopeful. Does anyone else get like that? Maybe if I didn't wish so hard every month I wouldn't be so disappointed every month.
> 
> YES I wish I'd stop getting hopeful, too. Even when I know I have a better chance of being hit by lightning, I still get hopeful. "OMG my boobs are hurting," "oh man I feel nauseous," "why does everything smell so strong?"
> 
> I've had every symptom under the sun, too. One month, I woke up and got sick. I was so excited, I thought it might be morning sickness. The next day, AF came. THAT was a slap in the face, and I was furious at myself for getting my hopes up.Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel. Some months I really don't have many symptoms and I hope, but know that I'm not. Other months I have all the symptoms and I think I could be, even teases me with AF a couple of days late. The both times i got a bfp I had symptoms and thought I could be but it wasn't really any different from the months i thought i was and wasn't. The last few months it hasn't been getting to me as much but I think that's because I've been a bit more relaxed. After 3 years ttc I just don't expect it anymore and having been through two losses just because I get a bfp i don't feel as if that means i will have a baby. I hope we all get our sticky beans soon!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi welshgem, glad you found your way here. Sorry your journey had been so stressful, hopefully it will be over soon.

So started spotting tonight and was crazy bitchy all day. Which means af will be here in the morning. So annoyed at myself! Going to try not to cry when she arrives. That will be my victory for the month.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> Hi welshgem, glad you found your way here. Sorry your journey had been so stressful, hopefully it will be over soon.
> 
> So started spotting tonight and was crazy bitchy all day. Which means af will be here in the morning. So annoyed at myself! Going to try not to cry when she arrives. That will be my victory for the month.

Sorry Myshelsong, boo to the witch. Praying for you Hun :hugs:


----------



## flou

Sorry if AF has arrived myshel :hugs: But your not out until she arrives in full flow. When i had my second bfp I had spotting the day AF was due. Completely devastated however as the days went on the spotting got lighter and lighter and then bfp. I hope this happens for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

She is here but I am not going to cry, I am going to rage!!


----------



## flou

:hugs: myshel


----------



## welshgem

Thank you for the welcome :flower:

Sorry that AF got you Myshelsong. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies, it is what it is I am over it now. Had a great day with family today swimming laughing played a game of euchre.
Onto the next month. How is everyone doing. It is Canada day weekend this weekend and we are out to see my husband family. Should be fun but super crazy busy.


----------



## welshgem

Glad to hear you're being positive Myshelsong. I get the same; I wallow in my own misery for a day or two then just have to 'look forward' to the next cycle. 

I'm 9dpo today and my temp has seen a 2 day drop. I'm preparing myself for AF now, although hoping she's a few days away yet as I don't want to be dealing with a short LP amongst other things. 

The good news I suppose is that once AF starts, I have been told to get all my bloods re-run in preparation for IVF. Let's hope the waiting list is not as long as the one I was on for iui!


----------



## flou

I am currently 2dpo today. We move into our new house a week today. V.excited! I can't wait for it just to be and DH again after spending 3 months at my parents. I also have an appointment at with the FS on the 7th so got a lot going on at the mo. I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone! Can I join?

My husband and I have been TTC since July 2010. We had 1 miscarriage November 2012... At this point I'm not really trying (well at least that is what I tell myself)...


----------



## flou

Hi carybear, I hope you get your rainbow soon. I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Carybear

thanks Flou... praying for you to get your rainbow soon...

I've pretty much stopped counting and tracking. i have an idea, but my last two af's have been very light and strange. they have ben 3-5 days late. I'm heading to the gyn for my annual and I plan to ask them what is going on. 4 years is a seriously long time...


----------



## flou

I'm on 3 years and I think how much longer! I hope you get some answers from the gyn. We have got an appointment with the FS on Monday. Even though it takes us a while to conceive they don't think anything is wrong fertility wise. DH has had SAs and I've had u/s and bloodwork all came back good. Last appointment she said that if we do have a problem then it is probably with recurring m/c. But they won't test until I have another m/c. Not sure what they are going to say on Monday but I hope they have some kind of plan for us.


----------



## Carybear

I'll be praying that they have a plan for you... Our insurance refuses to pay for anything fertility related, so we constantly have to back door it and even then there is not much we can do. So we continue to wait.

I understand the wanting to know how much longer. we are at 4 years this month. I just keep believing that my turn will come soon


----------



## Myshelsong

Welcome Cary, I hope you get your little miracle soon!

Flou, we are three years as well it is so unreal to be thinking about the length if it all. Friends have had multiple births already and here we are looking at campsites that are pet friendly.
How was the move?

Welsh how are you doing?

AFM we are getting ready to head to Calgary for the stampede. Hubby is working there for a week so I am tagging along to have a mini vacation. It is ovulation week so hoping to get in some fun hotel times and spice up the routine.


----------



## panda fan

Is it okay if I join? I'm feeling kind of at the end of my rope now. I was in another forum with other women having trouble conceiving . . . for I guess a good year and half (I have to check that) and now all those other girls but one are pregnant and the forum has gone quiet.

My story:
My husband I were married in 2010 but he wanted to wait a little while to try having kids. I had just had major surgery due to Crohns and was told there was a small chance I'd have trouble conceiving so I was nervous, but agreed to wait a year. We started trying in 2011 and I went off birth control. I immediately felt something was wrong because I was spotting for a week before my period and I had never spotted at all before going on birth control.

We tried for a year and then were referred to an RE. HSG showed possible hydrosalpinx in the left side and right side seemed to be open, but then the RE did another test and thought the hydro wasn't really much/ an issue (I'm still confused about this). It is thought I had major scar tissue from surgery causing the ovaries to be out of line with the tubes.

We did the 3 IUIs that our insurance required (waste of time if you have scar tissue) and then went on to our first IVF. By a miracle we got pregnant! But the joy lasted only a week and then I woke up cramping and bleeding at only 4.5 weeks. Miscarriage. The RE said it was just a bad egg and I would be fine. We got only one egg to freeze, but we were told any frozen are great.

2nd IVF failed. The clinic tested to make sure I had ovulated after the miscarriage because we had told them we didn't want to proceed if I wasn't back to normal. The doctor "on call" (not my doctor) took it up on him/herself to not tell me I hadn't ovulated and proceeded with the cycle anyway. Same protocol as the first except this time it failed.

3rd IVF. They used menopur instead of gonal F but essentiality the same protocol. I had a bad feeling again when they put off my retrieval one day longer than I thought they would. Sure enough, I ovulated even though I was on the meds. They lost all of the eggs. I was devastated but I didn't want to waste the cycle and we'd already decided to leave the clinic so we used our one frosty. Failure again. 

At this point we were told that all of my eggs were of poor to mediocre quality and that I had an egg issue. Our RE was leaving the practice and did say some things about "better lab might help you".

Now I've had a consult with CCRM but even the act of getting my records sent has been a hassle and I'm just totally exhausted and despite having a chance there, I'm not feeling the spark of hope anymore. I'm depressed and crying all the time. I just feel so tired and I'm 34 and 3 mo old so I feel that scary 35 mark coming at me so quickly. Wondering if my eggs are already too bad to have my own kid and if it's worth spending the money. 

Finding myself angry at my husband for making me wait to try. He's been good, but also he can't really understand what I'm going through and he is never one to express sadness or be comfortable around crying so it's been awkward.

Anyway. I'm sorry to just do a long vent to introduce myself, but I really need friends who are battling through this and can maybe give me a little strength and hope again. I've just started to read your stories and I hope to catch up on everyone's in the next few days.


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Myshelsong... Same for you

So sorry Panda. I understand, I really do. IUI and IVF are not even a thought for us (Too expensive and insurance won't even cover testing). Dh is not really the emotional type and it gets harder when you're watching your friends get pregnant for the second and third time...

Baby dust to all ofyou ladies! By the way, I'm apparently good luck to be around. Every lady who was on my thread in TTC after a loss not only got pregnant, but went on to have very healthy rainbows... :)


----------



## flou

Hi panda it sounds as if you have had a bit of a rollercoaster road of a journey. I hope you get your little one soon.

myshel the move went well thank you. I feel though that I am camping out in my own house!

Had my FS appointment today. The plan at the mo is to keep trying. I'm going to have an hsg which will probably take another 2/3 months to come through. If I do conceive again they will scan me at 6 weeks and then start me on aspirin. If we don't conceive in another year then we can make an application for IVF. If I have another mc then i can be referred to the recurrent mc unit where they can test for blood clotting and chromosomal tests. Still lots of possibilities. Just hope i conceive soon and it sticks!


----------



## Carybear

FX'd for ya flou


----------



## martamok

Hey girls! 
First off I think everyone on this thread deserves a medal for everything you're going through. I feel for each and every one of you as I read each post. Going through all this is so tough and I think the toughest is not having anyone to talk to. I googled infertility support groups, but of course there aren't any near me. I just want to talk and cry with someone. No one in my life really understand...and on here it just seems like my heart is able to pour out thru typing...

It's been over two years for us, first year after marriage we were NTNP, but we traveled a lot and partying so we figured we just weren't timing it correctly (even tho I have ovulation pain and every period is 26-29 days, so I know when I'm fertile..i guess I was just lying to myself). Last summer we really started trying and this spring we started doing all the blood work and SA..so far everything is perfect. Now we have our first appointment in a fertility clinic this Monday...I am beyond scared. I feel like I'm broken and I don't want to hear it from the doctor. I always thought this would happen naturally and I'd have kids before my 30's...now I feel useless and kind of embarrassed. I know I shouldn't. 

I've stopped going to baby showers and every time a friend of mine tells me she's pregnant (which seems to be every month!) I cry for about a day....I only have two friends who aren't pregnant or have kids yet, but I'm sure they will soon! I am becoming angry, jealous and just a horrible person. I've never been like this. I'm very close with my mom but she just doesn't understand, she keeps telling me it's okay, don't worry about it. So she doesn't even know half of my struggles. I wish I had people ask me how I feel and talk to me about it, first I thought no one cared but I think everyone is just scared to ask. I wish I had the will power to stop thinking about it so much and just relax, enjoy life...I'm only 27 by the way...I feel like I shouldn't be so depressed about this. My husband has been very good overall, he actually really wants kids, but he doesn't show his emotions like me, so he doesn't understand why I can cry at a drop of a hat.

I'm sorry about this long post, it just feels good to tell my story! I want to stay positive like all of you! Hopefully I'll be able to be happy again soon. :hugs:


----------



## martamok

PS I feel A LOT better after writing all of that! :kiss::flower:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

martamok said:


> PS I feel A LOT better after writing all of that! :kiss::flower:

I felt like I was reading my own story. My heart goes out to you. It feels like such a lonely road to travel with no one to share it with. You have joined a wonderful site with lots of people who listen and understand. My journey was a very long and stressful one, but I feel like this site was a blessing. I pray your journey to Bfp doesn't take too long. :dust:


----------



## flou

Hi martamok. I hope your journey won't be too much longer and you get a sticky bfp soon! Trying for a baby when you really want one but for whatever reason won't happen is so hard. Most people do not have any trouble getting pg so they do not understand. My own mother (even though she means well) told me to relax and it will happen when the time is right. I've been ttc for over 3 years and had 2 losses and she wonders why i might be stressed out and wanting it to happen! When people say things to me i just have to let it go. They just don't understand the frustration and the pain. Babydust to all!


----------



## martamok

flou said:


> Hi martamok. I hope your journey won't be too much longer and you get a sticky bfp soon! Trying for a baby when you really want one but for whatever reason won't happen is so hard. Most people do not have any trouble getting pg so they do not understand. My own mother (even though she means well) told me to relax and it will happen when the time is right. I've been ttc for over 3 years and had 2 losses and she wonders why i might be stressed out and wanting it to happen! When people say things to me i just have to let it go. They just don't understand the frustration and the pain. Babydust to all!

THANK YOU! Yes moms mean well but they just don't understand. My mom has me and my sister and we were both accidents lol there is no way she can understand the struggle.


----------



## martamok

Swtpinkbabi said:


> martamok said:
> 
> 
> PS I feel A LOT better after writing all of that! :kiss::flower:
> 
> I felt like I was reading my own story. My heart goes out to you. It feels like such a lonely road to travel with no one to share it with. You have joined a wonderful site with lots of people who listen and understand. My journey was a very long and stressful one, but I feel like this site was a blessing. I pray your journey to Bfp doesn't take too long. :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words....and a BIG CONGRATS on your BFP :happydance:, I pray it's a healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi panda and mar
Sorry to hear about all of your struggles. It is a lonely road that only you and your significant other will ever really understand. I know that we all try to lend an ear and are always here for when you need to vent and I hope you find strength and patience and know we will not judge you for having those feelings of desperation and anger towards your situation, and sometimes your friends and family.

I find the worst thing for me day in and day out is realizing that life is moving forward without a baby. Moves happen, friends get pregnant and married, people get sick and die and I am still not pregnant. I still have to move on and get my hair cut and go grocery shopping, family events, birthdays and baptisms and no matter what I do, I am still without child... Sorry ladies got a little mopey there!

We are back in Calgary this week enjoying the stampede, and hubs is working during the day. Was sappose to be ovulating this week however my temp never spiked but maybe my thermometer broke on the plane ..... Oh well. Saw a few friends and am trying to have a great relaxing night. Might end up going to Banff tomorrow or just handing out around the hotel.

Flou glad your move went well, good luck on getting a quick date for the hsg. I am doing aspirin right now just because I heard about it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kallie3000

Hi ladies! I just wanted to pop by and say hi and intro myself, as I am just entering the LTTTC phase. I've been TTC only about a year, but at this point the regular TTC support groups and forums seem a bit less than what I need (eg. "OMG it has been three months, this is so hard!") I have a variety of health problems that might be contributing to my fertility issues, but nothing has been diagnosed or connected yet; just starting all the testing and waiting and such.

So - what do you guys consider LTTTC, and, is this an open support thread for someone like me?

Thanks!


----------



## Kallie3000

Myshelsong said:


> ...
> 
> We are back in Calgary this week enjoying the stampede, and hubs is working during the day. ...

I'm from only 2 hours south of you, in Lethbridge <3


----------



## flou

Hi Kallie I personally think after what is considered to be average to get pg, if you have gone longer then your lttc. Even though it can be perfectly normal to take longer than a year to conceive, its just not what most people experience. My DH and I have had our fertility testing and all is good and it still took us 19 months to conceive the first time and 11 months the second time. I hope your stay on the lttc boards is a short one and you get your bfp soon!


----------



## flou

Hi ladies I've just had a big surprise a bfp! I can't believe it! I'm also incredibly scared and nervous. Please stick!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

flou said:


> Hi ladies I've just had a big surprise a bfp! I can't believe it! I'm also incredibly scared and nervous. Please stick!

Omg Flou, congratulations :happydance:. Sticky bean!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Fingers are all crossed for you flou! May you have a healthy happy nine months.

Hi Kalli, I love that area. Going back home to Kitchener Ontario tonight. So full of cowboy food!


----------



## madtowngirl

Congratulations flou! I hope you have a h & h 9 months!


----------



## MrsAM

Dear All

Married since 2007 came off the pill 2008 and been TTC ever since then. 

Diagnosed with pcos and a blocked left tube in 2011. 

6 failed clomid cycles i.e. I ovulated, used the trigger shot and BD'ed at the right time and still couldn't conceive.

Had one IUI which failed so consultant recommended me to go straight to ivf.

Just completed the rollercoaster ride of my first cycle of ivf, felt like I have been on it forever! Basically it is now 7 days past embryo transfer and I am bleeding and clotting and feel like my heart is broken. Really had high hopes but to be honest I could not help but think negatively...I have never been pregnant so made me think why should I get pregnant now and all sorts of other irrational guff. 

My PT is due this Saturday 19th july and tbh I feel like what is the point just want to go straight to popping in some of my frozen embryos now! They better put in at least 2 this time but they might not as they are so worried about multiple births.

Now I know my eggs and DH's sperm don't actually hate each other and they actually came together into a beautiful little blastocyst gave me hope but now I'm like maybe it's all my wombs' fault..! Lol. 

Really thinking of going to that mayonnaise injection doctor I just want a baby like yesterday please God! 

So anyway that's my LTTTC story. Thanks for reading.


----------



## flou

:hugs: MrsAM I'm sorry your journey has been a long rollercoaster ride. I hope you get your little one soon.


----------



## MrsAM

Thank you Flou. Congrats on your bfp hope it sticks :)


----------



## panda fan

Congratulations, Flou!

Hi MrsAM. That is great you made a blast. I just started at CCRM and I went in with very little hope and they said that if you've made a blast, they consider that a very good sign that pregnancy can be achieved by IVF!

So I just got back from tests at CCRM. Getting ready for my 4th IVF cycle. First one at this clinic. The Dr told us that I have a very large hydrosalpinx on my left side. My RE here in RI had said she didn't think it was actually a problem and CCRM Dr doesn't understand why she though that. He thinks it is very likely why the first 3 IVFs failed. Has to use Essure to correct it because I already have too much scar tissue, but he's going to try to plug the tube at the same time as retrieval so I don't have to do anesthesia twice. They will freeze my embies and I have to wait 3 mo for tube to heal over before transfer, but hopefully I'll have some healthy blasts waiting for me after this.


----------



## MrsAM

Hi Panda Fan (as an aside I abso-bloody-lutely adore pandas so...good taste on your part :p)

Thanks for saying that about the blasts, has made me feel a smidgeon better, but I can't help obsessing over my womb now and wondering why it didn't hold my little potential :( negativity hey what a soul sucker. 

Anyway so glad your doc is actually going to do something about your hydrosalpinx. I have only done some cursory research on it as I thought maybe my blocked tube was also of the hydrosalpinx variety and the overwhelming anecdotal and nicely summarised peer reviewed paper view is that hydros should be dealt with to improve your chances of conceiving via ivf....

Incidentally I was concerned my blockage was a hydro and asked the doc who did my embryo transfer who said it was not but seemed quite put out that I even asked about it giving a kind of derisory snort when I said I had researched it online! Well excuse me but it's my messed up tube I think I have the right to ask...sheesh. 

It's always better to ask don't care what the nhs thinks of my incessant questioning anymore lol. 

Really hope your fourth cycle works out. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi Mrsam and Panda. I just wanted to respond to your stories because they are similar to mine. I also have Pcos and had a hydrosalpinx in my right tube. We did several cycles of Clomid with and without IUI's before ever knowing about the blockage. When I switched RE's in 2010, that's when we found out about the hydro. My doc also told me that it can leak some kind of fluid into the uterus and cause conception to not occur. We tried more clomid, and always had follies, but never conceived. In 2012 I had my right tube removed because she said it would be better to have it done before trying ivf. We took a fertility med break after the surgery for about a year and a half. Started up again in April and trying Femara for the first time. We finally got our bfp on the first cycle of actually trying after removing the hydro. My doc said she's pretty sure that the hydro was causing my conception issue. 
I wish you both the best of luck in your journeys, baby dust to you!


----------



## MrsAM

Hi Swtpinkbabi

Thank you for sharing your story. 

In my case, they said i don't have a hydrosalpinx but still the anxiety of my twisted tube preventing conception lurks. 

Anyway I will make sure to get all the facts and figures from them the next time I see them. The problem is they are always rushing around and don't seem to want to explain as much as they really should.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hey MrSam, I hope they give you all the info you need to make a decision. I was really nervous about getting my tube removed. Mainly because whenever I ovulated I always felt it on the side where the tube was being removed. My doc explained to me that because the tubes aren't attached to the ovaries they can pick up eggs from either side. I searched several forums and found that it was true for many people, so that made me feel better. 
I hope they find what works for you and you get your bfp soon :hugs:.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, hope we are all doing well this week.
Just had my hubby's bday weekend and man it was full. Went to the beach, movies, dinner out, his 20th high school reunion! It was crazy. And to top it off I didn't even get crazy sad when I say everyone there with there two plus kids running around. It was nuts. Going to be positive this week, but awaiting af to show. Ovulated later this cycle so don't know when af is arriving, hopefully soon or not at all is all I can say.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## flou

Myshel I'm glad the reunion went well. Keep positive!


----------



## wtbmom_tx

Hello, may I join your group? I was reading the first page, until I realized it was started last year. Well let me tell you all my story (if you all don't mind.. I seem to feel that we understand what we are going through)..
So DH and I are 29. We have been married for 9 yrs (everybody though we were marrying so young cause I was pregnant.. I now wish that were the case) So, I've had three ectopic pregnancies, one tube ruptured and the other had to be removed after the two ectopics. We were told I could get pregnant through IVF, so DH and I saved money for the procedure. We were so confident we would get a positive, and to our surprise it was a BFN!!!
We waited a year and tried it again, another negative, but this time we had 3 frosties, so we decided to do a FET right away. We got a BFP, but it ended up being a chemical.. We just did our last FET in June and got a BFN. Doctors have not told me why it hasn't worked, because they don't know. They say we are both healthy and don't know why it isn't latching on.
Don't know if it's me or any of you feel the same way, but I usually get mad when I find out certain people are pregnant..
I've gone through friends pregnancies and I haven't felt bitter about it, on the contrary I'm happy for them (I guess because they also went through a lot to try to get pregnant). 
I have felt bitter towards one person, and I feel bad, but I can't talk to anyone close to me, because I don't think they'll understand..


----------



## wtbmom_tx

martamok said:


> It's been over two years for us, first year after marriage we were NTNP, but we traveled a lot and partying so we figured we just weren't timing it correctly (even tho I have ovulation pain and every period is 26-29 days, so I know when I'm fertile..i guess I was just lying to myself). Last summer we really started trying and this spring we started doing all the blood work and SA..so far everything is perfect. Now we have our first appointment in a fertility clinic this Monday...I am beyond scared. I feel like I'm broken and I don't want to hear it from the doctor. I always thought this would happen naturally and I'd have kids before my 30's...now I feel useless and kind of embarrassed. I know I shouldn't.
> 
> I've stopped going to baby showers and every time a friend of mine tells me she's pregnant (which seems to be every month!) I cry for about a day....I only have two friends who aren't pregnant or have kids yet, but I'm sure they will soon! I am becoming angry, jealous and just a horrible person. I've never been like this. I'm very close with my mom but she just doesn't understand, she keeps telling me it's okay, don't worry about it. So she doesn't even know half of my struggles. I wish I had people ask me how I feel and talk to me about it, first I thought no one cared but I think everyone is just scared to ask. I wish I had the will power to stop thinking about it so much and just relax, enjoy life...I'm only 27 by the way...I feel like I shouldn't be so depressed about this. My husband has been very good overall, he actually really wants kids, but he doesn't show his emotions like me, so he doesn't understand why I can cry at a drop of a hat.
> 
> I'm sorry about this long post, it just feels good to tell my story! I want to stay positive like all of you! Hopefully I'll be able to be happy again soon. :hugs:

I just asked to join this group as well.. As I was reading your post I sort of saw myself.. I have felt jealous about certain people who get pregnant.. I also feel embarrassed when people ask if I have kids, why I haven't had kids, or when they ask my hubby. We are both 29 and have been married for 9 yrs. There are some people who don't understand what we are going through, and of all our friends I've had two who want to know more about what I'm going through and ask me questions. I feel like I can talk to them, but can't express my feelings since they have kids and I wouldn't want them to think I feel jealous or am envy of them (which i'm not).
Recently I did feel mad, jealous, envy, all the worse feelings one can have because my cousin got pregnant. Sorry for venting but, I really need to let this out..
So my dad told me my cousin was pregnant, and I was like ok whatever. What got me so MADD, was that he was like, "I'm sorry she got pregnant".. To this day i'm still annoyed at him for how he said it.
She invited me to her baby shower, but I refused to go. See she's the kind of person who parties everyday, drinks, smokes, and doesn't have a serious boyfriends. So when she announced she was pregnant I couldn't believe it. My DH and I have spent thousands of dollars on IVF, haven't gone on vacation or looked for our dream home because we want a baby. We have our first home, which we got when we first got married, but always thought we move out after five years, and haven't been able to because all our savings is going to IVF..


----------



## madtowngirl

Welcome wtbmom_tx, I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Haffy

Hello everyone

I'm new here, just registered today. I came across this website through my google searches related to ttc/ltttc. I posted a thread but all was quiet there. Anyway I came across this thread before (before I'd even signed up to B&B) & feel I belong here

I'll just tell you a little about my situation. I am 23 years old & I think I've known that there may be something wrong with me when it comes to conceiving for a long time now. I have been married for nearly 1 yr & 3 months now & no sign of pregnancy as has been the case for many years (maybe more than 6). No mc's, no cp's nothing.. (not uses to the acronyms yet). I went to the Dr about it his month & I'll be having a blood test soon to check hormone levels and what not (Can anyone tell me what I can expect next?). This situation is just consuming me at the moment and my DH does not even know to what extent or anything, I don't want to get him worried until solid answers come up.

Anyway, I think I just wanted to come and connect with others who are going through the same kind of thing & I feel right at home here. I never realised so many are going through this struggle


----------



## Haffy

wtbmom_tx said:


> martamok said:
> 
> 
> It's been over two years for us, first year after marriage we were NTNP, but we traveled a lot and partying so we figured we just weren't timing it correctly (even tho I have ovulation pain and every period is 26-29 days, so I know when I'm fertile..i guess I was just lying to myself). Last summer we really started trying and this spring we started doing all the blood work and SA..so far everything is perfect. Now we have our first appointment in a fertility clinic this Monday...I am beyond scared. I feel like I'm broken and I don't want to hear it from the doctor. I always thought this would happen naturally and I'd have kids before my 30's...now I feel useless and kind of embarrassed. I know I shouldn't.
> 
> I've stopped going to baby showers and every time a friend of mine tells me she's pregnant (which seems to be every month!) I cry for about a day....I only have two friends who aren't pregnant or have kids yet, but I'm sure they will soon! I am becoming angry, jealous and just a horrible person. I've never been like this. I'm very close with my mom but she just doesn't understand, she keeps telling me it's okay, don't worry about it. So she doesn't even know half of my struggles. I wish I had people ask me how I feel and talk to me about it, first I thought no one cared but I think everyone is just scared to ask. I wish I had the will power to stop thinking about it so much and just relax, enjoy life...I'm only 27 by the way...I feel like I shouldn't be so depressed about this. My husband has been very good overall, he actually really wants kids, but he doesn't show his emotions like me, so he doesn't understand why I can cry at a drop of a hat.
> 
> I'm sorry about this long post, it just feels good to tell my story! I want to stay positive like all of you! Hopefully I'll be able to be happy again soon. :hugs:
> 
> I just asked to join this group as well.. As I was reading your post I sort of saw myself.. I have felt jealous about certain people who get pregnant.. I also feel embarrassed when people ask if I have kids, why I haven't had kids, or when they ask my hubby. We are both 29 and have been married for 9 yrs. There are some people who don't understand what we are going through, and of all our friends I've had two who want to know more about what I'm going through and ask me questions. I feel like I can talk to them, but can't express my feelings since they have kids and I wouldn't want them to think I feel jealous or am envy of them (which i'm not).
> Recently I did feel mad, jealous, envy, all the worse feelings one can have because my cousin got pregnant. Sorry for venting but, I really need to let this out..
> So my dad told me my cousin was pregnant, and I was like ok whatever. What got me so MADD, was that he was like, "I'm sorry she got pregnant".. To this day i'm still annoyed at him for how he said it.
> She invited me to her baby shower, but I refused to go. See she's the kind of person who parties everyday, drinks, smokes, and doesn't have a serious boyfriends. So when she announced she was pregnant I couldn't believe it. My DH and I have spent thousands of dollars on IVF, haven't gone on vacation or looked for our dream home because we want a baby. We have our first home, which we got when we first got married, but always thought we move out after five years, and haven't been able to because all our savings is going to IVF..Click to expand...

Hi wtbmom_tx 

I know the feeling of embarrassment too. When we hear of someone being pregnant after being married for less time than me, I actually feel embarrassed & get paranoid thinking my mother is law is probably wondering about me or that inside she may feel disappointed *sigh* how I would love also love to make the family happen by giving them a grandchild/niece or nephew etc..

I think for some people, the idea of infertility doesn't even pass their mind because for them, pregnancy has come by so easily & so they've never had to look into it & think about it.Others probably don't want to hurt by bringing it up and asking about it


----------



## wtbmom_tx

Hey Haffy- I know what you mean of wanting to give your in laws and parents a grandchild. My mom supports whatever decision we decide to make, but my MIL on the other hand is very oppiniated, and says it's best we don't have kids cause they bring parents too much pain!! I was in shock when she said this to me, but I feel I can't argue with her since she's not my mom (I didn't tell my hubby about this, so I wouldn't cause any problems).
I hope everything comes out positive for you and your able to get your little bean soon!! Good luck, and remember communication with your husband is what will get the two of you through everything. I've learned not to care what others think of me (sometimes, because sometimes comments will hit me the wrong way). I've also learned that my husband doesn't mind us going through all this as long as we are financially able to. So good luck Haffy, and remember your not alone in this.


----------



## Haffy

@wtbmom_tx It's great that your mum is so supportive, thank God because through all of it you need that one unwavering source of support. Very surprised about your MIL's remark.. I really don't know quite what to make of it. I hope she'll realise how such affect you.. All of this is hard enough as it is. I admire your reasoning for not telling your husband about it (how blessed your MIL is!!)

Thank you for your wishes, so kind of you. It's so good to be here with others going through the same. I read your comment about your situation, you really have endured a lot. It's just amazing what women go through! Do keep us updated on what happens with you. God willing all your patience will pay off!

You're right about communication, my husband has been away for a little while & I think I've just had more time to think about all of this & I've just got more consumed by it all so I think I should tell him about this when he gets back

I hope you and your DH get what your hearts desire

Thank you for your comment & kind words. We're all struggling together & it really does help to talk together because others don't know the true pain of all this


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, and welcome new ladies.
Sorry to hear about your struggles, I hope you find comfort in this little group we have and get your positives soon. It is crazy hard staying positive and I have no idea what I would do if we had multiple negatives with IVF. That would be heartbreaking.

For those that haven't read all the way through a bit about me ...
Married and trying since June 2011. Stopped birth control, the pill, years before that. Never had a positive pregnancy test, never been pregnant.
Have done most of the medical tests needed for a referral to a fertility specialist and all is clear and good, have been on a waiting list for over a year and have recently moved provinces so will have to go on another list .... Yay.

I have tried acupuncture, yoga, soy, vitamins, pre seed, moon cups, vitamins and am currently in fertilaid. His and hers and fertility tea.

Last month my af was FOUR days late. I did not test, however I did buy one to try after seven days. I never got to take it :(

Right now we are living with my parents, sister, her two twin boys and trying not to kill eachother while we wait for august 18 and the movers to get us into our new home. I am so crazy stressed right now it isn't funny, thinking about starting to drink in the day just to make it through this living arrangement lol.


----------



## madtowngirl

Awww Myshelsong, I'm sorry it's so stressful living there, but at least there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

I've been sort of toying around with the idea of starting an infertility/pregnancy loss blog. I like to write, and I think it would be therapeutic for me, but I also think it's important to start breaking through the stigma of IF and loss. I can't begin to tell you the amount of callous remarks I've heard people make about IF and loss - I'm sick of it, and I think it's time to start putting these people in their place. Infertile people are no less deserving of building a family than fertile people.


----------



## Haffy

Myshelsong said:


> Hey ladies, and welcome new ladies.
> Sorry to hear about your struggles, I hope you find comfort in this little group we have and get your positives soon. It is crazy hard staying positive and I have no idea what I would do if we had multiple negatives with IVF. That would be heartbreaking.
> 
> For those that haven't read all the way through a bit about me ...
> Married and trying since June 2011. Stopped birth control, the pill, years before that. Never had a positive pregnancy test, never been pregnant.
> Have done most of the medical tests needed for a referral to a fertility specialist and all is clear and good, have been on a waiting list for over a year and have recently moved provinces so will have to go on another list .... Yay.
> 
> I have tried acupuncture, yoga, soy, vitamins, pre seed, moon cups, vitamins and am currently in fertilaid. His and hers and fertility tea.
> 
> Last month my af was FOUR days late. I did not test, however I did buy one to try after seven days. I never got to take it :(
> 
> Right now we are living with my parents, sister, her two twin boys and trying not to kill eachother while we wait for august 18 and the movers to get us into our new home. I am so crazy stressed right now it isn't funny, thinking about starting to drink in the day just to make it through this living arrangement lol.

Myshelsong I definitely have found comfort here. Before I came across any ltttc posts, I was feeling quite alone & felt there were hardly any others like me.. Reading the ltttc success stories is a real hope boost too. I'm sorry that you're struggling & going through these hardships, it's the worst feeling ever. I hope you get to see the fertility specialists sooner


----------



## Haffy

If you don't mind me asking Myshelsong, of all the tests you have had so far, what have the outcomes been? I really haven't got any experience with the Dr's when it comes to this yet as I have only recently been. May I ask about what tests you've had?


----------



## Myshelsong

On our end, everything looks fine. I ovulate, tubes are good, no PCOS, no endo. So we don't know what is wrong.i am heavy however the dr has said that is not the cause. Hubby has good sperm, so no reasons right now.


----------



## Haffy

I remember going through a long ltttc post (prob this 1) and someone advised that for women who have unexplained infertility issues, to ask for tests regarding clotting of the blood? Apparently this seems to get overlooked. Does this ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## flou

Blood clotting issues was something we were going to be tested for but it would be done due to recurring mc rather than fertility. Hopefully my present lo will stick and I won't have to go through anymore tests. My FS did discuss this with me tho as an explanation as to why between pregnancies it took longer than average to catch, so I guess clotting could be a fertility issue as well.


----------



## sammyttc

Hey Ladies,

First of all, thanks for all the great sharing. I just took a LONG time to read through your stories, and I have never felt so understood by complete strangers. Reading some of your stories was as if I was reading my own. So comforting in a time when I am feeling quite alone.

So me.

My husband and I have been together for about ten years, and married for three. We started NTNP in about Spring 2012, and then more actively trying in August 2012. We both waited until we felt absolutely ready to have a child, and so, at this point two years later we feel desperate.

At this point our infertility is unexplained. I did have a very early loss several cycles ago. I am very close with my family and friends, however, this has caused a loneliness I have never experienced before in my life. In a room full of the people I love I feel no one really understands me or my feelings.

I know some of you have been trying for so much longer than I have, and have already been through so much more. I admire your strength! Each and every month the heart ache makes me think "I can't do this any more" and then SOMEHOW the hope comes back even stronger for the next cycle.

Anyway! Thanks for giving me a spot to introduce myself and share a little bit. And for letting me read your stories!!


----------



## Haffy

flou said:


> Blood clotting issues was something we were going to be tested for but it would be done due to recurring mc rather than fertility. Hopefully my present lo will stick and I won't have to go through anymore tests. My FS did discuss this with me tho as an explanation as to why between pregnancies it took longer than average to catch, so I guess clotting could be a fertility issue as well.

Thank you for enlightening us on that Flou


----------



## Haffy

Hi Steph & welcome

I'm sorry you're going through these struggles, it's just so draining and difficult, we know. I hope though, that you'll find some comfort here as we all understand each other's pain. My hope actually gets boosted alot when I read of a ltttc'er finally getting a BFP- I pray that'll be us some day too. We have to keep going


----------



## flou

Hi Sammy I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I can identify with the feelings of loneliness and feeling like noone around you understands. I found a lot of comfort through the lttc threads and the ttc after loss. It took us 19 months to get our first bfp to mc at 6 weeks. Took another 12 months to conceive again to mc again at 6 weeks. As you can understand I really did wonder whether I had the strength to go on and when we hit the three year mark ttc I did seriously doubt whether we would be parents. Anyway 7 months after after my last loss I got my third bfp. And I am now just over 7 and a half weeks pg. I'm so anxious about this pg and keep wondering if I am going to have lose this one. I had an early scan and saw the heartbeat which was amazing. I just hope this is my rainbow and if they are I know they will be worth all the pain me and my dh have been through. I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## sammyttc

Hi Flou,

I am so sorry to hear about your losses. Mine was also an early loss at about 6 weeks. So hard, and like you, after so long trying and not seeing a line, just so devastating. 

I am THRILLED to hear though that you have a bfp and am wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies, 

I was here briefly awhile ago and I've been stalking since. But, I think it's time to come out of stalking mode.

Here's a little about me. My name is Ella, I'm 30, and DH and I have been married for 7 years. I've been TTC #1 since June 2011. I fell pregnant 6 months after we started trying, but lost it at 6 weeks. Fast forward two years with no luck and we finally qualify for help. Started the whole battery of fertility testing, HSG, blood tests to look at progeterone, FSH and AMH, and DH got an SA. At the end of it all, we were diagnosed as unexplained infertility. The FS suggested IUI and we were keen to try anything. We had a BFP, but I suffered another early loss (twins). Then three cycles later, I got another BFP, only to lose that one as well. 

So, now we qualify for recurrent miscarriage testing, only we're moving back to the US and so we won't get the results before we go. I've got a hysteroscopy later this month to look at the shape of my uterus and I gave 10 vials of blood back in July to look at karyotyping, other anti-immune diseases, and the clotting disorder. Hopefully we'll be able to get the results sent to us or something and we'll be able to pick up where we leave off in the US. 

DH is hesitant to sink more money into IUI since we did get pregnant naturally last time, but we've decided that if we go 6 more months without success, we'll give IUI another try...Well, if we've saved up enough money for it after spending a ton of money on this move.

But that's me and TTC in a nutshell. I'd write more, but my internet is playing up. So I'll end with a :hi: ladies! :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, I want to scream today. I pulled my back out again and I am so freaking angry. I know I have a herniated disc and had been recovering slowly since the new year, but all I did was pick up a dining room chair! WTF. This is not fair. This is going to take months to get back to normal again. Which means that trying is going to have to wait because of the pain medication I am on. And we are moving in two Weeks. Ahhhhhh


How are you doing?
Hi Dbz, welcome back


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm sorry to hear about your back, Myshelsong. My father had the same thing for years, and it was always a huge hassle at best.


----------



## treeroot

Myshelsong said:


> Hey ladies, and welcome new ladies.
> Sorry to hear about your struggles, I hope you find comfort in this little group we have and get your positives soon. It is crazy hard staying positive and I have no idea what I would do if we had multiple negatives with IVF. That would be heartbreaking.
> 
> For those that haven't read all the way through a bit about me ...
> Married and trying since June 2011. Stopped birth control, the pill, years before that. Never had a positive pregnancy test, never been pregnant.
> Have done most of the medical tests needed for a referral to a fertility specialist and all is clear and good, have been on a waiting list for over a year and have recently moved provinces so will have to go on another list .... Yay.
> 
> I have tried acupuncture, yoga, soy, vitamins, pre seed, moon cups, vitamins and am currently in fertilaid. His and hers and fertility tea.
> 
> Last month my af was FOUR days late. I did not test, however I did buy one to try after seven days. I never got to take it :(
> 
> Right now we are living with my parents, sister, her two twin boys and trying not to kill eachother while we wait for august 18 and the movers to get us into our new home. I am so crazy stressed right now it isn't funny, thinking about starting to drink in the day just to make it through this living arrangement lol.



Good luck with the move and getting a doctor.
I'm on a waiting list for a GP and it gets me so depressed sometimes. I just wish I had a consistent physician to get a medical dialogue going.

That's a busy household...hang in there!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could join your group too please? :blush:

I'm sorry if this seems a bit rambly ...

I'm Emily, 30 and severely overweight (embarassingly so). We've been ttc on and off since 2010. 

In 2011 I went to the Dr and was tested for pcos (not very thoroughly I might add) and referred to the nurse for weight management appointments once a week. We went on holiday in 2012 and when we got back I was meant to make an appointment to get us going again, but I never got round to it and got swept up in wedding planning as we were getting married the following year. All we do know is that my weight affects my cycles (cd 110 and counting) and I'm currently working on trying to get the weight down via Slimming World.

I'm very stubborn and am so embarassed at being in the same boat as I was back in 2012 and have it stuck in my head that I will not go back to the Dr until January at the very earliest. Yet my heart is saying I should go back asap even though we won't be able to get any fertility help because of my weight :dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Emmy, I hope you find the support you are looking for in this thread. I understand weight issues, I myself am a plus size and find this journey super hard as I struggle to keep myself in check. I wish there was a pill to make it all go away but I have tried those and they do not work!

Count down to new hose is now five days!! Seven until the movers come but getting excited now seems like a good idea. We finally had the house to ourselves for a day here, got some serious relax on. It felt great. Got one shot in before ovulation so fx.

How are you ladies holding up?


----------



## DBZ34

Emmy- :hi: and welcome! I think we all struggle with things while we TTC. I have a couple of friends that are doing Slimming World and it seems to have really worked for them. I'm well impressed with their results so far. It seems like a healthy way to lose weight. I hope it works for you and you get the results you're looking for! 

Myshel- It must have been so nice to have the house to yourselves! Good luck with the move! It'll be so nice once everything is done and you're all settled in. :) 

I'm moving in a couple of weeks myself, back to the US, so I'm more than a little stressed at the moment and the way DH packs sets my teeth on edge. I've done more repacking of boxes than I have packing boxes myself at this point. But hopefully things will smooth out soon. 

As for TTC, I'm waiting on AF at the moment. Hopefully she comes today or tomorrow because I'm scheduled for a hysteroscopy on Thursday and if I'm bleeding heavily, they might not do it. I'm just hoping to get some answers about why we keep m/c'ing. After the procedure, the problem becomes that they advise no sex for a week after and that's right around my fertile time...decisions decisions.


----------



## EmmyReece

Myshelgong not long now :happydance: Glad you got some time alone and chance to relax. We used to live with hubby's parents and it was a complete and utter nightmare sometimes, so I totally sympathise.

DBZ34 really hope the moving house goes well for you too. Having to repack the boxes must be driving you nuts :hugs: As for the no sex for a week following the procedure, maybe you could wait and see how you feel? Maybe not going for it this cycle would be of benefit because of moving, but on the other hand I totally understand about not wanting to waste your fertile time as I know I would feel the same too :hugs:

As for me, I'm still waiting on af. Cm really doesn't know what it's doing, one minute it's ewcm and then the next it's creamy :wacko: Had a nightmare of a weekend food wise so I need to pull it back this week. We were at hubby's parents' caravan this weekend and he went and forgot his wallet so it was a case of us having to eat what they were, which wasn't brilliant. So I've got some healthy meals planned this week to try and pull it back in time for weigh in on friday morning :)


----------



## MMMMinnie

Today is my day three and I went to the appt at USF so that I can start yet another cycle of injections. I had my blood drawn and did an ultrasound. Everything turned out find and I received the call with the go-ahead for the injections only they want to keep me on the same dose, 75. My follicles were more developed when I was on clomid and I just don't understand why they would keep me on the same dose of Gonal-f even after I didn't conceive on the previous cycle. This is so frustrating. I need to stay calm but every time I go to my appts I get disappointed. I started writing a journal last year Sept which is when I started incorporating fertility treatments other than clomid. I have been at this a total of ten years. The first three years we tried naturally, then we started getting tested, getting EVERYTHING tested, with results stating that nothing is wrong. I then started charting my period, to include its texture, days that I was ovulating, days that I was sick, days that we had intercourse, and my base temp every morning (five yrs). All that did was irritate me because I still didn't get pregnant and I just dont understand why especially if nothing is wrong with either of us. In 2011 I had us get tested again, EVERYTHING still nothing is apparently wrong and this is when I starting taking clomid. Clomid made ovulation the most painful time of month and having intercourse was hard. I had to force myself to because I had a goal. I did clomid by itself until Sept2013 which is when we started doing clomid with IUI. IUI... not something that I wish on my worst enemy. I have not really ever expressed my emotions During the procedure I act like they are not painful and just deal but those do not feel good whatsoever. I have not to anyone other then my husband and even then I censor most of them. One cycle the doctor pulled my uterus forward with some kind of forceps- I bled for a week and had faint spells for about three days (no luck getting prego that cycle for sure). Last cycle I was very hopeful but again I failed as a woman. Each time that I am not able to get pregnant I feel more and more of a failure in life. I have dreamt about having my own child since the birth of my baby sister 24 years ago (who by the way has two child of her own). I am the only one in my and my husbands entire family without children. Which wouldnt be an issue but every month I find out someone in pregnant again and every time we are around family they ask "so when are you two going to start having kids?" As if its our choice not to. I have completely withdrawn myself from pretty much everyone I know just so that I wont be in the situation of them quizzing me on where my children are. I feel like I am slowly burying myself from the world. All I want to do lately is hide in my house and not talk to anyone. I need some motivation or inspiration. I cant talk to anyone I know because they have no understanding whatsoever of what I am going through nor do I feel like hearing "oh your time will come" from people who didnt have to struggle in order to create their children. Honestly I even have a hard time talking to people who tell me it took them a year. Well Im at ten years so their one year sure as hell doesnt make me feel better at my situation at all. As a matter a fact it makes me feel even more hopeless about me chances.

No one has to respond to this. Im just have no one and needed to just let things out. I dont want to hold anything back especially since I am starting my injections in a few hours and I want to be at ease as much as possible. I just truly want this to happen already. I send everyone who is trying baby dust and everyone who already conceived or gave birth good luck and I hope that someday I can join your group of motherhood.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Minnie. I feel for you and the long journey you have gone through. Not knowing why is the most painful thing to experience. I can only hope you find comfort in our little group and get your miracle one day.

Big hugs sisters, it has been a long day of painting so I am going to sleep. Talk later, the house is great!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi ladies,

Not sure why i've not joined this thread before.

We started ttc on christmas eve 2009. We had our first early (7 weeks) mc in July 2010 and was diagnosed with PCOS in feb 2011 with IR and was put on metformin. We got married in Sept 2012, and the had a mc at 8+6 on 13th June last year. The second mc hit me hard and it took me until jan this year to even want to bd again, because I was terrified I would get pregnant again, as I really couldn't cope with another misscarriage. We started trying again in jan 14. I'm also a plus size ltttc and have lost 2 stone since jan. Had another pcos cycle which lasted three months, then a 21 day one, the 27 days with ov confirmed by FF on cd13 and currently on CD 1 again.

I've made lots of friends on BnB before and in the two main groups i've bern part of over the years (different ladies in both) i'm one of the only ones left without a bfp or baby. I'm chuffed for the ladies but gutted at always being left behind. Lets face it with my odds hopefully the baby dust i spread will work for you all ;-)

You ladies ok if I join your little group? X


----------



## madtowngirl

Of course it's okay if you join, wannabemummyb! I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:


----------



## Calasen

My Dr is currently trying to convince me that pregnancy would be a huge mistake :( I am currently 2 stone away from IVF but my weight loss has shown up a degenerative hip and spine/pelvis condition. The weight was actually preventing it from getting worse by holding my hip in the socket and stopping the pelvic bone rubbing away the cartilage where it joins the spine :( It has been getting worse every day and the more weight I lose the worse it gets. They think if I do get pregnant it could lead to huge complications and mean I would be bed bound for the majority of the pregnancy. I can't even consider not trying IVF, but am terrified off what it will do to me now :(


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so sorry hun, what a tough decision. I hope you feel better, I have no idea what I would do if I had been told that.

As for me we are officially in the new house. Unfortunately hubby is in Calgary for the next two weeks which is when I ov so this month is out. Also trying to lose weight but this month seems to be a bust. Family has been over all the time going out when we were getting the house ready just can't seem to stay on track.


----------



## PennyRed

Hello Ladies, 

So, I have been stalking ttc forums for a while now, but never felt compelled to post until recently. I have been ttc for 19 months. So far, my husband's SA came back good. I had an HSG done and all was clear. I ovulate (according to OPKs). So far I am in the "unexplained infertility boat", and would really like to sail away! 

Some days I just feel SO low and hopeless. I am trying to cling to my faith in God and to His promises, but it's tough. I really don't talk about this with anyone because I don't want people to feel sorry for me. (not a pride thing, but when anyone asks me about ttc I cry and it's just embarrassing!) I am glad I joined this forum and am looking forward to a support group.


----------



## MissCassie

Hello ladies. Hope it's ok to join 

I'm 25 and my partner is 33.
I have PCOS and have had it since I was about 16 I was put on metformin 1500mg but it made me super sick so I stopped taking it.
Last year I was diagnosed with endometriosis and had surgery in January to get rid of it. I also had a dye test and my tubes are not blocked everything is in working order.

I've been with my parter for 3.5yrs and have never ever used protection, not once have I had BFP. We have been trying for around d 1.5yrs officially. Thought something wasn't right. And my partner had his swimmers checked which came back at 12 million so on the lower side. But they are strong swimmers and high morphology.

I have done 2 rounds of clomid 50mg did nothing folies didn't grow at all. 150mg my folies grew to 10mm so half way there! 

This round I am on 200mg and go back next Wednesday to have a scan to check they have grown and hopefully a trigger shot! 

I also had a loss at 10wks back in 2011 which I didn't even know that I was pregnant my af was very very irregular. 
I need up in hospital for 2 days.

I am hoping for a rainbow baby very soon!

Baby dust to everyone :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Welcome ladies, I hope you find joy and your little miracles soon.

Personally I am alone in my house trying to put away the little knickknack things and feeling completely depressed today. Since moving back to the province where I grew up my mother keeps giving me all of the old baby things from my sisters twins 11 years ago. I understand she's trying to clear out her house but I have been avoiding everything baby since I started this journey. I haven't purchased one thing baby in hopes not to jinx this and now my basement is beginning to be cluttered with little tables and little chairs, baby bumper seats and blankets. She keeps asking me if I wanted before she gives it to me and I don't know how to say not yet How can I explain to her every time she shows me something I want to break down and start crying. She walks in my house and asked which room is going to be the nursery, all I can say is we don't have a baby yet and walk away. It doesn't help that Scott is away this week and I am alone in the house and my mom keeps stopping by. 

This transition is harder than I thought it would be, new house, no job, surrounded by family all the time and I still don't have a pregnancy. Oh well, poor me Thanks for listening ladies. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> Welcome ladies, I hope you find joy and your little miracles soon.
> 
> Personally I am alone in my house trying to put away the little knickknack things and feeling completely depressed today. Since moving back to the province where I grew up my mother keeps giving me all of the old baby things from my sisters twins 11 years ago. I understand she's trying to clear out her house but I have been avoiding everything baby since I started this journey. I haven't purchased one thing baby in hopes not to jinx this and now my basement is beginning to be cluttered with little tables and little chairs, baby bumper seats and blankets. She keeps asking me if I wanted before she gives it to me and I don't know how to say not yet How can I explain to her every time she shows me something I want to break down and start crying. She walks in my house and asked which room is going to be the nursery, all I can say is we don't have a baby yet and walk away. It doesn't help that Scott is away this week and I am alone in the house and my mom keeps stopping by.
> 
> This transition is harder than I thought it would be, new house, no job, surrounded by family all the time and I still don't have a pregnancy. Oh well, poor me Thanks for listening ladies. How is everyone else doing?


Myshel, my heart goes out to you. Most likely you will have to explain to your mother that it causes you too much pain to accept baby things at this time but thank her for offering. I pray you get your BFP soon, stay strong and keep your head up. I know it is very hard to not get depressed, we tried a very long time. Your body responds to depression the same way as stress, so we have to stay positive for fertility sake. I have my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

MissCassie said:


> Hello ladies. Hope it's ok to join
> 
> I'm 25 and my partner is 33.
> I have PCOS and have had it since I was about 16 I was put on metformin 1500mg but it made me super sick so I stopped taking it.
> Last year I was diagnosed with endometriosis and had surgery in January to get rid of it. I also had a dye test and my tubes are not blocked everything is in working order.
> 
> I've been with my parter for 3.5yrs and have never ever used protection, not once have I had BFP. We have been trying for around d 1.5yrs officially. Thought something wasn't right. And my partner had his swimmers checked which came back at 12 million so on the lower side. But they are strong swimmers and high morphology.
> 
> I have done 2 rounds of clomid 50mg did nothing folies didn't grow at all. 150mg my folies grew to 10mm so half way there!
> 
> This round I am on 200mg and go back next Wednesday to have a scan to check they have grown and hopefully a trigger shot!
> 
> I also had a loss at 10wks back in 2011 which I didn't even know that I was pregnant my af was very very irregular.
> I need up in hospital for 2 days.
> 
> I am hoping for a rainbow baby very soon!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone :)


Baby dust to you on your ttc journey. Like you I was put on Metformin years ago and stopped taking it after a couple of months. The beginning of this year however, I decided that I had to try anything. Clomid always made me ovulate but never conceive. I also had one natural bfp that ended in mc. So I went back on Metformin 1500mg in January of this year and also started walking every day for an hour. I lost about 25 lbs and got my blood glucose under control and by March had my first natural ovulation in years. In April I went back to my RE and tried Femara. We were finally successful, but the journey is still not over. I still take the Metformin to protect from miscarriage and keep my sugar under control. I hate the pill, it has horrible side affects, but it's gotten a lot better and I was determined to get my hormones in check. :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> Welcome ladies, I hope you find joy and your little miracles soon.
> 
> Personally I am alone in my house trying to put away the little knickknack things and feeling completely depressed today. Since moving back to the province where I grew up my mother keeps giving me all of the old baby things from my sisters twins 11 years ago. I understand she's trying to clear out her house but I have been avoiding everything baby since I started this journey. I haven't purchased one thing baby in hopes not to jinx this and now my basement is beginning to be cluttered with little tables and little chairs, baby bumper seats and blankets. She keeps asking me if I wanted before she gives it to me and I don't know how to say not yet&#8230; How can I explain to her every time she shows me something I want to break down and start crying. She walks in my house and asked which room is going to be the nursery, all I can say is we don't have a baby yet and walk away. It doesn't help that Scott is away this week and I am alone in the house and my mom keeps stopping by.
> 
> This transition is harder than I thought it would be, new house, no job, surrounded by family all the time and I still don't have a pregnancy. Oh well, poor me&#8230; Thanks for listening ladies. How is everyone else doing?

It feels like you and I are in the same place, Myshel. 

We just moved into a new apartment a world away from all the friendships I fostered over the last 5 years, but closer to family. My mom loves to call up and chat about babies and such since now that I'm on the same continent, the calls are free. I've become adept at changing the subject. I just can't deal with it right now. 

I'm trying to not be depressed, but DH went to visit a friend and so I'm left alone at the moment. I've got the new place to cleanup and decorate, I suppose, but after that's done, then what? 

Not to mention the family is putting the pressure on now that we're back. They want to see us having babies...I would love to, but we're not having any luck at the moment and we don't have insurance yet, so we can't get in with a new RE. 

So, new place, no job, family pressure (we won't mention the old friend pressure) and no pregnancy. Yeah...

:hugs:


----------



## madtowngirl

:hugs: to Myshelsong and DBZ34. LTTTC is isolating enough...it really sucks that your transitions are making it worse.

AFM, my post D&C AF has finally showed, and she's quite a beast. Lots of blood and bloating, but at least it's not painful.

I got a little surprise when I called the IF clinic yesterday - not only do they want to do a day 12 U/S to confirm follicle growth, the doctor also noted that IUI was recommended if we were open to it. At our consult right after my m/c, she had said she only wanted to do 3 monitored cycles with Clomid. We're going to inquire about pricing, but I'm kind of excited about this. Not only do I FINALLY have a supportive doctor, but I do think we're ready to get a bit more aggressive with our treatments.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you for the support ladies.

Mad, that sounds very exciting. I would be over the moon if my doctors seem to be that supportive. Yay for aggressive treatments. My fingers are crossed for you.

DB I know exactly what you mean I feel so much pressure from both mine and Hubbies parents. I feel like I am floundering at trying to re-identify myself again. I had a different life different friends in Alberta, but now that I am here it's like I have to figure it all out again. Ugh, slowly yet surely this will happen I am sure.


----------



## Myshelsong

So I just found out that my cousin who is a LTTTC'er is pregnant naturally! It is fantastic news, her last one took five years to conceive and she only gave birth in April. she is mentally freaking out be so happy she was able to do this. I am extatic for her, however I can't help but feel disappointed that I am still not pregnant. I know we all feel this way sometimes, I just feel like a shitty person right now.


----------



## Miaw

I could definitely use some support right now, so I will give this thread a try and share my story : )

Me (27... well 28 in one week) and my husband (31... 32 in November) have been trying for almost 3 years now, still no baby or pregnancy. A year ago we met with a fertility specialist and the verdict was:

Me = Mild PCOS. Still not even sure what "mild" exactly means, since we had to take care of my husband side first I never had treatment.

Husband = very very low sperm count and motility. First sperm analysis was 7 mil and 30% motility, second analisys was 5 mil 40% motility. 
He had a varicocele vein in his left testicle, he had a procedure July 7th to correct it. It went well and has about a 30% chance of improving sperm quality. We are doing another sperm analysis next month (3 months from the date of the operation was what the doctor told us, so October 7th or after I guess)

Right now I am on prenatal vitamins and my husband is taking special fertility vitamins recommended by our doctor. We are doing all we can to keep healthy. We don't smoke or drink, my husband does drink coffee and I drink tea, but neither of us abuses it.

Were we are now:

If the sperm analysis shows enough improvement we can try IUI every month. This is what we hope for. Because if there is no improvement our only option is IVF, and we cannot afford that. We briefly talked about using a sperm donor, but talking about the possibility and actually choosing that option is something else entirely, but we are open to it.

So that is it for now, it's just waiting and waiting and waiting.... it's what kills me. Waiting for appointments, waiting for results... And I am so SCARED, what if his sperm does not improve at all :(


----------



## madtowngirl

Myshelsong said:


> So I just found out that my cousin who is a LTTTC'er is pregnant naturally! It is fantastic news, her last one took five years to conceive and she only gave birth in April. she is mentally freaking out be so happy she was able to do this. I am extatic for her, however I can't help but feel disappointed that I am still not pregnant. I know we all feel this way sometimes, I just feel like a shitty person right now.

I feel this way all the time!! You're not a shitty person.:hugs:

Miaw-The waiting is the worst. Wait to ovulate. Wait for test date. Wait for AF. Wait for appointments. Wait for test results. Can we all just stop waiting now and have it be our turn?

AFM, I had my IUI this morning. It was pretty much what I expected. Here's hoping it worked, now.


----------



## minifeathers

Hello all of you!

After reading your posts I'm not sure I'm considered ''long time'', well at least to my husband and I it does feel like it.

Here's my story:

I'm 29 and my husband is going on 33, we met in 2008 & married in 2009.
Last year I met my doctor in July and she prescribed me folic acid to start taking before I decided to take out my mirena. We had decided that we were going to start trying in December to hopefully give birth around October 2014. I have been soooo worried all my life to get pregnant at the wrong time (I used mirena because the pill stressed me out too much.... what if I forgot to take it 1 day!!!!)..... Anyways, I had it all planned. I was going to have my mirena removed, for sure the next day I would have my period and then max two months and I would be pregnant....

2 months later I still hadn't had my first period!! I'v been irregular since then so I don't even know when I ovulate for sure. If by friday I havemy period it will be my second consecutive months with a 35 day cycle (yay) and 3rd time at i'm 35 days since December..... I'm hoping it means 35 days is my cycle!

We are 10 months later and still not pregnant and it sucks. It's baby festival around me. We are the only ones left in my family to have kids and everyone is asking us. My poor mom dreams being a grandma (all her brothers and sisters are already even the younger ones!!) We havn't told anyone that we are trying. First because I had a plan of how I would surprise them and announce that I was pregnant, and as time passes because why is it so hard for us and so easy for everyone around us (ex: my younger cousin's gf got pregant by mistake in the 10 days she was off her pill because she needed a renewal!!!)

I used to test all the time at the beginning, now not anymore. I do try to feel my breast often... Do they hurt? Nope! I try to interpret everything, is my sense of smell stronger? Maybe yes maybe no. Do I feel nauseous....if I concentrate on the feeling I'm sure I'll start feeling nausea lol...

I have more to say but I think that's enough for the first time ... thank you for listening to me :)

Next Steps:
1) Get Pregnant

if step 1 does not work

2) See doctor again in december to get a prescription to go see a specialist (apparently I HAVE to wait 1 year before we can do any sort of testing to see if I'm the problem or my hubby is)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Mini - you are just at the beginning, or perhaps end of this journey if all goes well. I wish you all the best, and encourage you to take your temp to confirm when and if you are ovulating to do the timing.

Mad - Yay IUI fingers crossed for you

AFM I am super crazy deflated right now.
I spent like 2 days calling all these drs offices within an hour to my house to see if any were accepting patients and finally found one. So I called to set it up, but because my card in Ontario is not Valid until November they wont even accept my application. Even though the Government said they should have no issue doing so. I have to wait, which will end up pushing me until December to even see someone. That isnt even the Fertility clinic, that is just a family Dr!!! and to top it off I just got in the mail 16 months after the original referral my acceptance to the Alberta womens fertility clinic........ FU*$ my life.


----------



## madtowngirl

Myshelsong - that's so crappy, I can't believe they won't at least schedule you with someone! LTTC is crappy enough, and setbacks like that are so disheartening.


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all its been a while since I popped my head on here but I needed a break from it all. Well wanted to share what is hopefully an inspiring story for you all although early days I am fully aware.

We recently had IVF again after 2 failed last year. We had a beautiful blastie put back in last Monday at Day 5 and on Wednesday I was told what I never thought was possible again after losing all hope it is a :bfp:. My HCG at only 9dp5dt (4weeks) was 185 :happydance:

For those who don't know but we have been TTC for 11 Years :wacko: We have had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic during what has been a LONG journey and now I am positive this is this one :winkwink:

Will catch up with you are all at but please do not give up any hope it can happen ...and I will be next year sharing photos of our baby/ies!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats LornaMJ


----------



## flou

Congrats Lorna that's excellent news! I'm so pleased for you.

Ladies I am still stalking you and I hoping for all of you that you get your little ones soon!


----------



## Miaw

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all its been a while since I popped my head on here but I needed a break from it all. Well wanted to share what is hopefully an inspiring story for you all although early days I am fully aware.
> 
> We recently had IVF again after 2 failed last year. We had a beautiful blastie put back in last Monday at Day 5 and on Wednesday I was told what I never thought was possible again after losing all hope it is a :bfp:. My HCG at only 9dp5dt (4weeks) was 185 :happydance:
> 
> For those who don't know but we have been TTC for 11 Years :wacko: We have had 2 miscarriages and an ectopic during what has been a LONG journey and now I am positive this is this one :winkwink:
> 
> Will catch up with you are all at but please do not give up any hope it can happen ...and I will be next year sharing photos of our baby/ies!!

WOW!!!! :dance: So so happy for you. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months, and all the best.

Reading your post made me so happy and gave me so much hope. I am so incredibly happy for you.


----------



## MItoDC

Hi all,

Following in Lorna's footsteps (CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:), I wanted to pop in and hopefully offer some additional encouragement. We've been TTC since August 2012. This spring we found that DH had very low morphology (1-2%) following two SA's. He was referred to a urologist that recommended a varicocelectomy (he had one very large varicocele his left testicle) to see if that would help, which he then had done on July 25. The plan was to wait for 4 months to do a follow-up SA to see if his morphology improved, and then likely start IVF in January when I was able to get on his insurance. In the meantime we did start with a few cycles of natural IUI, but nothing was sticking and we decided to wait for the results in December. Instead we were VERY surprised on September 23 to get our very first :bfp: ever! :cloud9: We still don't know whether it's a result of the surgery or whether we just finally got lucky. Hoping for a sticky bean and hoping and praying for all of you on this thread - this has been such a fantastic source of encouragement and a great outlet knowing that we aren't in this alone and that it WILL happen!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flou

Congrats mltodc! I hope its a healthy sticky bean for you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Holy moly this thread is blowing up and I am so excited about it!
Congratulations Lorna and MltoDC so happy for you guys.

Wishing you both a happy and healthy nine months

As for me we finally got our referral and first consultation is going to be December 1, 2014. I can't believe it I'm not even going to have to wait for a year to get into this new clinic.


----------



## flou

Good luck myshel with your fertility consultation!


----------



## Myshelsong

It is thanksgiving weekend here in Canada and we are hosting a big family get together.
So excited to have everyone over this year, first year in seven that we are all together. Love being back home!

Is anyone else doing anything this weekend?


----------



## n.miller

Wondering if it's too early to join here, we've only just begun our 2nd yr of TTC #1, and I don't want to offend the ladies who have been TTC longer.


Myself and DH began the journey knowing it might be hard. My grandmother took 4 yrs to conceive her first, my mom 3 w/1 mc, and my aunt went through early menopause and couldn't conceive. However, moms issue were blocked tubes and HSGs we're not the first procedure to go to back then. She conceived me two weeks after hers.

Despite knowing there would be trouble we started confidently. I got off of bc pills in april 2014. Had a normal cycle in May so we started right away. By Oct it was clear something wasn't right as I was getting my period after almost 60 days. We contacted my OB. She gave me progesterone to start my cycle. We did this for a few months. In December she checked my progesterone levels mid cycle and determined I wasn't Oing. From Jan-March we tried clomid. I was Oing with it, but we had no luck. In April we made an appointment to see an RE. He had a prelim diagnosis immediately -PCOS. Bloodwork and ultrasound confirmed. We started meds and 1 round of femara in May. I had an HSG in June (no blockage) and DH had an SA in July. SA came back very low count and low normal motility with normal morphology. He started clomid. I take metformin and dexamethasone. We use OPKs and temp to determine o time as with the low count we can't bd too often. We're TTC as naturally as possible and waiting till nov for DH to get another SA to see if the clomid helped. Just finishing another TWW. Temp dropped and spotting has started. 

Yeah, so that's us.


----------



## Calasen

I haven't been around as I took time away from anything to do with babies, although we kept trying ofc  We are now in our 6th year of trying and this week my Dr put me back on the Clomid, firstly to try to kick start my cycle again which has been intermittent at best since June, and secondly to try to encourage ovulation. With having lost 4 and a half stone now it should have a better chance at working but then it was through Clomid that we conceived last time! Feeling hopeful but terrified at the same time. Not sure I can handle any more :bfn: or another miscarriage.


----------



## Miaw

Myshelsong said:


> It is thanksgiving weekend here in Canada and we are hosting a big family get together.
> So excited to have everyone over this year, first year in seven that we are all together. Love being back home!
> 
> Is anyone else doing anything this weekend?

We are celebrating Thanksgiving as well. MY in-laws are coming over, and my sister in law and her husband as well. :)

I can't believe we are actually doing it at our house, usually even when we invite them over my MIL finds a way to have it over at her place anyways and do all the cooking.

I don't mean to be rude, I just love cooking too and in 3 years of being with my husband this is only the second time I get to cook a meal for them... 
Other than bringing over desserts. So I am actually nervous a little.

She is still bringing some food though xD


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Miller and Calasen, sorry to hear about your struggles and I hope you find comfort with us.

I'm glad I am not the only one that is cooking or did cook a big Thanksgiving dinner. How did yours go? Mine went pretty well everyone loved the food we ended up having lots of leftovers which makes me happy. Send everyone home with some extra goodies and no one went hungry.
Strangely enough fertility friend this month said I ovulated two days earlier than usual which could be from the fertile aid that I have been taking for the last six months. I normally ovulate on day 17 and this month it was on day 15 maybe these multivitamins are doing something


----------



## Myshelsong

I just got some amazing news on Friday, our fertility appointment got bumped to OCT 27!!!!
Freaking out&#128150;


----------



## deafgal01

Booking this group. I will check in later after I read a little bit.


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> I just got some amazing news on Friday, our fertility appointment got bumped to OCT 27!!!!
> Freaking out&#128150;

That's so fantastic!! :D That's like next week!! :happydance: You'll have to let us know how it goes! 




AFM- We finally got insurance after moving back to the US, but chose a step down because the payments were lower but the deductible is high-ish. Then, when I started asking about Fertility appointments, it became very clear that an extra $30 a month is nothing compared to what we'd have to pay on our current plan to see an ob/gyn for intake and a followup visit. And we have to hit the deductible before insurance will pay anything (one visit vs four visits out of pocket). So, yeah...Luckily, we have a chance to change our insurance at the end of the month. Moving forward with RMC testing is on hold until we get that sorted out. It's not too long from now though, so at least there's that.


----------



## DBZ34

Welcome, n.miller, Calasen and deafgal! I hope this thread is just what you're looking for. :)


----------



## flou

Good luck myshel with your fertility appointment next week!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you I am freaking out in a great way. 

Getting excited

DBZ That is great news that you can change your insurance, I know that prices in the states are crazy expensive. &#128184;&#128176;&#128138;


----------



## Miaw

Myshelsong said:


> I just got some amazing news on Friday, our fertility appointment got bumped to OCT 27!!!!
> Freaking out&#128150;

I wish you all the luck in the world. And send tons of baby dust your way.


----------



## Calasen

DBZ34 said:


> Welcome, n.miller, Calasen and deafgal! I hope this thread is just what you're looking for. :)

I'm not new to this thread honey, have actually been here since the beginning 6 years ago. Just really unlucky when it comes to fertility.

God Luck Shel!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Calasen, I thought I recognized the name. I understand needing a break, I struggle all the time with trying to not overwhelm myself and routinely take weeks or months off of everything.


----------



## deafgal01

DB- not sure if this is what I'm looking for. I don't fit in anywhere anymore. Many ladies I friended on here have gone on to have their babies or are on their second pregnancies (or expecting their 3rd).

What the heck... I'll tell a little bit so you have some background besides the info you can see from my siggy.

I've been married to my sweetheart since 2007. We started ttc Dec. 2010. One year later, nothing- not even a bfp so husband went and got SA done. That results came back to us right before New Year's day- I think we actually got the news on New year's eve. No swimmers... So for a year the husband tried some type of clomid med, and we got tests and biopsies and stuff done to see if we could fix the male infertility factor. By Fall 2012, it was obvious we'd have to undergo IUI or IVF to get our baby. We went in this one clinic but the dr joked about it being my husband's fault. Needless to say, we never went back to that clinic and we chose a different one. June 2013, we went to the new clinic- got group counseling (which was required prior to any treatments), lined up a donor, and I underwent IUI with natural cycle (no meds) in Sept. 2012. That didn't work. I tried again with injections and the second IUI didn't work either. So we've been on a break since then mainly due to money- we saved up for 2 IUIs and it was supposed to last for 3 but we didn't have enough samples left and all.

During all this time, I feel like my faith has been tested- I no longer believe that miracles will happen to me, that I'm not going to be blessed with a baby. My hope and dream of having one is diminishing every year that passes. I do still believe miracles happen and that God exists but I'm just lost, I don't get it. I don't know why we have to suffer on this "infertility" journey. Yes it'll make us stronger and stuff, but for what? At what costs?


----------



## DBZ34

Calasen said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome, n.miller, Calasen and deafgal! I hope this thread is just what you're looking for. :)
> 
> I'm not new to this thread honey, have actually been here since the beginning 6 years ago. Just really unlucky when it comes to fertility.
> 
> God Luck Shel!!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry! And I'm sorry you've been here for so long. :hugs: I totally understand needing to take a break though. Sometimes you've got to step back from all this baby business and focus on yourself.

Good luck with the Clomid! 



deafgal01 said:


> DB- not sure if this is what I'm looking for. I don't fit in anywhere anymore. Many ladies I friended on here have gone on to have their babies or are on their second pregnancies (or expecting their 3rd).
> 
> What the heck... I'll tell a little bit so you have some background besides the info you can see from my siggy.
> 
> I've been married to my sweetheart since 2007. We started ttc Dec. 2010. One year later, nothing- not even a bfp so husband went and got SA done. That results came back to us right before New Year's day- I think we actually got the news on New year's eve. No swimmers... So for a year the husband tried some type of clomid med, and we got tests and biopsies and stuff done to see if we could fix the male infertility factor. By Fall 2012, it was obvious we'd have to undergo IUI or IVF to get our baby. We went in this one clinic but the dr joked about it being my husband's fault. Needless to say, we never went back to that clinic and we chose a different one. June 2013, we went to the new clinic- got group counseling (which was required prior to any treatments), lined up a donor, and I underwent IUI with natural cycle (no meds) in Sept. 2012. That didn't work. I tried again with injections and the second IUI didn't work either. So we've been on a break since then mainly due to money- we saved up for 2 IUIs and it was supposed to last for 3 but we didn't have enough samples left and all.
> 
> During all this time, I feel like my faith has been tested- I no longer believe that miracles will happen to me, that I'm not going to be blessed with a baby. My hope and dream of having one is diminishing every year that passes. I do still believe miracles happen and that God exists but I'm just lost, I don't get it. I don't know why we have to suffer on this "infertility" journey. Yes it'll make us stronger and stuff, but for what? At what costs?

Oh, I know how you feel....I joined a left-behind TTC group for women who were left behind in other groups and then most of the group got pregnant and left and it was just me, left behind again. Yeah....

I'm so glad you got out of there when that doctor made that bad joke. One of the things my MIL says that I actually agree with is that you should find a doctor that gets you and understands where you're coming from. That doc was obviously out of touch for sure. Who wants to hear something like that?

What's your plan for the future? Are you saving up for more IUIs or IVF? 

I have no idea why we're on this infertility journey.I keep telling myself it's because I will appreciate my kids more or maybe it is making me stronger in some way or maybe it's to test my faith....but I would love to have it be over. Soon. And the cost...it's pretty high. I have never felt worse about myself or been as depressed as I have when I've been TTC and feeling like some kind of monumental failure.


----------



## deafgal01

DB- to be honest, I have no idea what my next plan is for sure. I thought about doing home insemination- cheaper alternative... But I just don't know. I've read that in some forums it's taken ladies up to a year for that method to work. So it's still a gamble and it's been so hard for me already this far. I'm not sure how much more "let down" I can handle. I have grad school I'm applying for next year and that program will take about 15 months to complete and I have no idea if I want to be or not pregnant during all that. If money wasn't an obstacle, I would definitely do another IUI in next few months but realistically I can't afford that right now. The natural cycle of IUI wasn't so bad but the 2nd IUI wrecked my hormones and I felt crazy for a couple months when my AF was not normal (I think if I tracked right, it was off for like 5 months which is eternity and by that I mean it wasn't my normal flow, it was just weird).


----------



## Myshelsong

Deaf, that is hard dealing with low sperm issues.
I know you have probably tried everything under the moon to improve sperm quality but have you tried CoQ10 and Fertilaid for men together? If you are saving up and doing natural cycles in the mean time I feel there is never any harm to try new things. I have heard some really good reviews on them combined.

Personally I have completely given up on anything natural. I know that there is something wrong, I just don't know what it is. I know this will not happen with out the help of doctors assistance I just hope that they can find something to help me before it is too late.
DBZ, I know how you feel I feel like a failure in many things now. I'm a failure as a woman and I Am a failure the wife and maybe I'll be a failure as a mother which is why this is just not happening. Self doubting is the worst. I just wish I knew that I was on the right path.


----------



## deafgal01

My- low sperm? More like azoospermia... Worst situation of all... NO sperms! We don't even know why either- they didn't find any, even after using clomid or something similar for 3 months, not even one sperm to give us hope or reason why we're dealing with this.

The only plus about this situation is I never have to worry about getting knocked up after having kids... If I ever have any...


----------



## wannabemummyb

deafgal01 said:


> DB- not sure if this is what I'm looking for. I don't fit in anywhere anymore. Many ladies I friended on here have gone on to have their babies or are on their second pregnancies (or expecting their 3rd).
> 
> What the heck... I'll tell a little bit so you have some background besides the info you can see from my siggy.
> 
> I've been married to my sweetheart since 2007. We started ttc Dec. 2010. One year later, nothing- not even a bfp so husband went and got SA done. That results came back to us right before New Year's day- I think we actually got the news on New year's eve. No swimmers... So for a year the husband tried some type of clomid med, and we got tests and biopsies and stuff done to see if we could fix the male infertility factor. By Fall 2012, it was obvious we'd have to undergo IUI or IVF to get our baby. We went in this one clinic but the dr joked about it being my husband's fault. Needless to say, we never went back to that clinic and we chose a different one. June 2013, we went to the new clinic- got group counseling (which was required prior to any treatments), lined up a donor, and I underwent IUI with natural cycle (no meds) in Sept. 2012. That didn't work. I tried again with injections and the second IUI didn't work either. So we've been on a break since then mainly due to money- we saved up for 2 IUIs and it was supposed to last for 3 but we didn't have enough samples left and all.
> 
> During all this time, I feel like my faith has been tested- I no longer believe that miracles will happen to me, that I'm not going to be blessed with a baby. My hope and dream of having one is diminishing every year that passes. I do still believe miracles happen and that God exists but I'm just lost, I don't get it. I don't know why we have to suffer on this "infertility" journey. Yes it'll make us stronger and stuff, but for what? At what costs?

Hey hun, i'm still around, you may remember me from the stress free ttc group. I know what you mean about being the last one standing....i've been the last in most groups i've joined, so tend to lurk more than anything now days.

Sorry to hear about the 0 sperm, thats really hard. :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, I just want to say I understand how you all feel. My husband and I TTC for 9 years. I had lost faith and felt like a miserable wife myself. I hated being around friends and family with kids for years. So I avoided them all and went on. We actively stopped trying for about two years and I took some time to stop baby thinking. We decided to give it one more try with iui this year. My doctor tried me on Femara this time. I will never forget what the doc that did the iui said, "don't worry u only need one sperm". We left thinking it wasn't going to happen. But the doctor was right.
I wish you all luck on your journeys and baby dust to you.


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna - you do seem familiar. Lurk is all I ever do now. That and be angry so very bitter and angry. What did we do wrong that we have to be in this situation - wanting a baby and not getting one still?!


----------



## madtowngirl

deafgal01 said:


> Wanna - you do seem familiar. Lurk is all I ever do now. That and be angry so very bitter and angry. What did we do wrong that we have to be in this situation - wanting a baby and not getting one still?!

I also mostly lurk. I stupidly joined a TTCAL group on Facebook after my first loss. Everyone but me got pregnant. Then, they kept saying patronizing things to me, like "oh it will happen when you least expect it!" I'm sorry, but when you want a baby this badly, there is no "least expecting it." 

I don't understand where I went wrong in life to deserve this. I did everything right - I got good grades in school, I didn't sleep around, I found a guy who really loves me and is stable and has a good job. We waited until we could reasonably support a child - and nothing. Now I have people telling me, "maybe you're just not meant to be a parent."


----------



## Myshelsong

OMFG I just got a call from the Clinic and they are saying my previous Dr has still not sent over the forms and medical history. If they don't get it by tomorrow they are cancelling our appointment!!! I sent the request two weeks ago and called last week begging them to rush this. I even lied about when the appointment would be so they would rush it. They said they would have him sign and release them and when I called today again to speed it up they said they don't have my request anymore so I have to resubmit everything.
This is freaking nuts, I had the worst Dr ever and now I can't get to see a real one?

Sorry for the rant, anyone else dealing with lazy Drs?

Sorry about the zero sperm. I read it but I didn't process what that meant completely. I wrongly assumed you had meant something else. Big hugs hun, that is a lot to take in.


----------



## deafgal01

My- I've known for 3 years this December. It's been a long road. I don't know if I'm any closer to the end of it. I don't know if I'll ever achieve my dream of being a mother and experiencing pregnancy. But one thing for sure- you all have better chance than I do. I have a 0.000001% chance in hell (compared to those of you with unexplained infertility). I don't know what hurts more- the fact my man can't give me a baby or the fact that I might never have a baby.


----------



## Myshelsong

So we just got back from our fertility appointment and I have to say I am excited about the next steps. This doctor seems on board and we are already going to start the investigation cycle tomorrow!
The only thing that took me back was when he was reading our reports from my last doctor it mentioned that I have uteral fibroids ....... Which my last doctor did not mention when we had our last appointment after the lap 18 months ago. so it appears the previous Dr did not notice this on the report. WTF


----------



## deafgal01

My- good luck with the new dr and hopefully this is the change you need in order to get your baby on this long journey. It's odd that the last dr didn't mention that to you. Good thing you changed drs. Every little detail is so important for us to be aware about.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> So we just got back from our fertility appointment and I have to say I am excited about the next steps. This doctor seems on board and we are already going to start the investigation cycle tomorrow!
> The only thing that took me back was when he was reading our reports from my last doctor it mentioned that I have uteral fibroids ....... Which my last doctor did not mention when we had our last appointment after the lap 18 months ago. so it appears the previous Dr did not notice this on the report. WTF

Good luck on your first cycle. I pray you find answers and get the baby you've been waiting for.


----------



## KatO79

Hi ladies:hi:

I'm 35 and DH is 37 and we've been TTC #1 since end of September/start of October 2013. We've had no luck apart from the chemical during cycle #7 back in April (I'm on cycle #15 now). I have regular 26 day cycles with the pretty odd 27 day cycle here and there.

I've tried OPKs (know I O almost always CD13, otherwise CD14) and the CBFM but decided it was stressing me so we decided to take a break from those things. I used to take my BBT and saw the temp shift every month so I'm pretty sure I'm Oing. 

We've tried pretty much every sort of BDing plan, Preseed, Conceive Plus (trying for the 2nd time this month) and Softcups. I'm currently taking a pregnancy vitamin (they don't have prenatals in this country) and Omega-3 plus take EPO from CD1 until I O. I've previously tried taking FertileCM pills (as I only get watery CM as my most fertile), grapefruit juice and raw garlic to try and get EWCM but nothing helped so I'm accepting the fact I can only make watery with sometimes small patches of EWCM mixed in.

We recently got our referral as you have to have been TTCing for at least 12 months in this country, no matter your age, to get one. Luckily the state pays for most of the fertility treatments so we'll be getting it pretty much for free. Our first meeting with our fertility clinic is November 5th. I got a blood hormone test done but only the clinic knows the results as they first want to tell us at the meeting. They'll be doing an ultrasound and giving me a referral to get an HSG done but since I'll have Oed November 1st, I won't be able to get that done until after AF shows up

So that's a bit about my journey Hope I've tried long enough to join you as I'm feeling a bit out of place on the TTC #1 forum since many seem to get their BFPs after 4 months and on the over 35 forum many have children already and aren't TTCing #1 like I am. The ladies have been very nice but I'd really like to have a place where others know where I'm coming from and I'm not constantly seeing many ladies announce there BFPs after 3-4 months of trying. When I start fertility treatments, I'll also be joining the assisted conception forum but maybe I'll be seeing some of you there as well?


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Kat. Welcome to the thread, I hope that you find the support you are looking for during this journey. It is exciting that you got a referral, I hope your doctor is helpful and supportive. We finally for a Dr that I have faith in and feeling positive for the first time in three years.


----------



## deafgal01

Welcome Kat- I hope you feel right at home here. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat. Welcome to the thread, I hope that you find the support you are looking for during this journey. It is exciting that you got a referral, I hope your doctor is helpful and supportive. We finally for a Dr that I have faith in and feeling positive for the first time in three years.

I hope so too. I've read good things about our RE on the internet:thumbup: He seems to be competent and no complaints on his demeanor either.

Our GP was and is a real tool though:growlmad: First he wanted to give us an early referral (after about 8 months) and when we first decided to take up his offer 2 months later, he claimed he never said that. Then when I asked him if he could either do the hormone blood work or refer me, he refused to do so and said it was the clinic's problem. Luckily the clinic referred me to get my blood work done. But my GP won't refer me to get my HSG done before the meeting with the clinic and the clinic say for some strange reason they won't refer me until after the meeting. So our GP is delaying when I can start fertility treatmant:growlmad:

Glad to hear you found a good doctor, hope he can help you and you see your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Britta C

Hello lovely ladies!

I hope no one minds if I join in. I've been on BnB before, about a year ago, but stopped posting and now I think I need the support again. First of all, let me introduce myself:

I am 24 (25 next month) and my DH is 28. We have been together for 8 years, since I was 16. 

We started NTNP when I was 19 and came off BC. We got married in 2010, when I was 20 and continued to NTNP for the first year while we saved up to get a house. 

After we bought our house in Aug 2011, we really got down to business with this baby making. We figured it would be a few months of trying, then hello little one! Nope, didn't happen. After 16 months, finally got the courage to make a dr appt. Did a SA on DH who of course has perfect little swimmers. Had blood work done on me, everything was normal. So I started on Clomid. 4 cycles later (all 50mg), while I did O, we never conceived. We were feeling really down by this point. After trying to conceive for almost 2 years, we never even had even a little success (while my brother and his girlfriend had TWO kids 11 months apart!)

We went natural for a while, then I started Soy Iso at the end of 2013. Again, I O'd, but never got a BFP.

Then, for whatever reason, my period decided to up and stop in March. Unfortunately, due to job changes, I didn't have health insurance until recently. Finally had another period on Sept 18th, but never O'd. 

Went back to the Dr last week (Yay!). She pulled my blood again and I'm scheduled to go back next week to get the results and also have a ultrasound "just to make sure everything looks good in there." If I don't get my period before then, it's Provera for me, and then we going to do Clomid, but at a higher dose this time. 

We've been officially trying for over 3 years now and I am super ready to be a mom! It's so hard trying to stay positive all the time (which is what my DH always tells me to do). I'm the only one in my family out of all my cousins and my brother who hasn't had a kid now. Even family gatherings are starting to depress me! I dread this holiday season, which is a horrible way to feel. 

I love my mom to death, but she is one of those "it's in God's hands. It'll happen when it's meant to" types and she drives me NUTS. Thank god for my dear MIL, who is an RN and really does understand my frustration. It's nice to have someone who I can at least talk to sometimes about all of this, though she splits her time between here and the other side of the country, so she's not always as near as I want her to be.

So that's it, sorry for the book, but it feels SO good to get all this out!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Britta!
Glad to see you, sorry about the circumstances. 
I am wondering has your DR done any exploratory surgeries like a HSG, or a Lap to make sure that your tubes are clean and your lady parts look right?

Although I still think my DR was useless he did do those things right away. He just stopped after he found nothing. Have you done an investigative cycle to make sure your egg quality and size is what they are looking for? I just started mine after 3.5 years of trying. At least we know there is a follicle.

AFM been doing investigative cycles all week. so far I am on day 17 - going in again today and hopefully will have a larger follicle. Yesterday my Follicle was 1.7 which is small .... my dr will let me know after all the tests after the 3D ultrasound next week. I normally ovulate today so I am pretty sure that my follicles are a bit immature even though I have a late ovulation. UGH


----------



## thestarsfall

Hi ladies, My name is Becka and I am new to this area but I've been on BnB for a while on and off. I have wanted to be a mom and be pregnant since I was in highschool and never thought it would be difficult to come by. 
I was on the pill for 4 years and got married in 2012 and decided to come off the pill that year but then my DH lost his job and we decided to put off TTC for a few more months and hopefully get all the natural cycle back to normal (I went on the pill because of a) protection and b) AF was getting really randomly long and not normal). So then sorta did NTNP (I called it NTNAP with the A = always, kinda hoping for an "oops") until April of 2013 then started TTC. 
I would get my hopes up every month because I would get wicked awful PMS symptoms (heavy full boobs, sensitivities to smells, tired all the time, etc) and then nope, AF would show. I have never seen a BFP in my life. We stopped "actively" TTC for a short break for Feb/March 2014 because I would prefer to not have a Christmas baby, but it wasn't active prevention either. 

So April 2014 comes and it's been 1 year (ish) and no BFP so I try to get my hopes up and think that I wasn't timing things well (I was only paying attention to CM so no OPKs etc) so I order some OPKs and try my hand at BBT again and still nothing. So last month I finally got the courage to make an appointment (I dislike doctors) and went and got blood drawn for tests and just last week had a pelvic ultrasound. I haven't gotten the tests back yet so I am waiting for the results from that now.

Things I have tried (half heartedly..lol)
BBT - was hard to do because my husband works earlier than I work and I wake up often during the night so my temps seemed not stable. The months I managed to do them I got crosshairs on three separate online tracking tools so I think I ovulate
CM checks - I luckily get obvious fertile CM and so I can determine that at least
OPKs - I get one positive and then the next day CM dries up so I think I ovulate quick after an LH surge
Vitex - first month of it made my reg 32/33 day cycle a 28 day cycle so I got my hopes up but then next month was longer again and it made me feel sick all the time and wasnt good for my IBS symptoms
Soy - first cycle gave me a 28 day cycle as well but the next cycle did nothing and then I read about possible issues from taking it and decided to stop, may try again some otehr time if testing reveals nothing
EPO - gave me lots of ewcm and got rid of my horrible PMS symptoms but then teh next month gave me a longer cycle because i think it delayed ovulation which got my hopes up and devastated me emotionally...stopped taking it after 2 cycles
Maca - gave me loads of energy (!) but no noticeable change in cycle...though that cycle I also didnt have PMS as bad as usual but that might have been after effects from EPO

This cycle (and until I get any results back) I am doing naturally (even not taking my prenatal) All I take this cycle is Vitamin D (I dont get much sun) and a gentle Iron supplement because I have a history of being anemic.

Sorry that was long, lol.


----------



## babylaw720

Hi ladies! May I join you?
I am 27 and my dh is 34. We got married July 2013 and started ttc right away. Along with most people, we didn't think it would take long. As a matter of fact, I thought it would happen almost immediately and I would have a little one this past summer. I stopped bcp about 2 years before we got married. My cycles were 35 days to the hour until we started ttc. After that, my cycle got so bizarre. Because I had always been regular prior to that, the first few months, I was constantly getting my hopes up because i was "late". AF came in December and decided not to show back up until May. The first few months I was convinced I was pregnant and that it just wasn't showing up on the home tests, so I got a blood test which came back negative. My pcp wasn't concerned because it hadn't been 4 months. So in May, when it had been over 5 months, I went to her demanding some sort of answer. She checked all my blood work which came back normal, and decided that I have PCOS. I was put on metformin to regulate my cycles, which did not happen, the only thing that happened is horrible side effects. Since may, I have had a 45, 66 and 53 day cycle (the last of which was anovulatory). My pcp has now taken me off of metformin and sent in a referral to women's health to get this issue figured out. During this journey, I have watched friends and family members get their BFP on their first try or accident and have their children, while I'm still waiting just to see a BFP. It has emotionally drained me and DH, there are days that are better and days that are all consuming, but for every BFN I get (and at this point there's been a lot!) I lose a little bit of hope and wonder if it'll ever happen for us....


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Becka and Babylaw
Sorry you are both having such an issue getting your BFP. I hope you find we can lighten your load during this journey.

Law, I read through someone's journal once that the prenatals a woman was taking actually awoken a dormant PCOS condition she had. Because she like you had regular af until starting TTC.

Becka, have you gone to see your Dr yet about the cycle length and fluctuation? Maybe there is a slight hormone imbalance.

AFM, I had a 21mm follicle yesterday and we are starting a post coital test today.... Should be fun!


----------



## thestarsfall

my cycles are usually regular and then just thrown off with the herbs and occasionally varied...I did mention it to her that they can sometimes be a week longer or whatever, so I'll bring it up again if nothing is mentioned from my bloodwork


----------



## babylaw720

Myshelsong said:


> Law, I read through someone's journal once that the prenatals a woman was taking actually awoken a dormant PCOS condition she had. Because she like you had regular af until starting TTC.

What would I do if that was the case? I started taking the prenatals around February, so my cycles had already gone a little crazy by that point, but it could have made it worse...
On the upside, DH had an SA done and he's all clear, so it's just me we need to fix...


----------



## Myshelsong

law - If you did all of a sudden develop PCOS the only thing to do really is treat it the way you would normally treat it I think. 

It is crazy how our cycles can all of a sudden change once we are starting to pay attention to them. My thought is that maybe for me it is stress related. I know if I am crazy stressed out prior to ovulation I end up delaying ovulation by a day or two, which makes my cycles longer than normal which gets my hopes up even though I know that I am not "late". My LP normally stays the same though, which I am hoping is normal.

Having a relaxing day today of chores around the house and catching up on some overdue Downton Abbey. Super windy outside so all the fall gardening/cleaning up the yard is going to have to wait for another day or so

how are you guys doing?


----------



## babylaw720

I had clinical early this morning for most of the day (I'm in nursing school) and the rest of my day is studying/catching up on my favorite shows...


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from our first appointment with the fertility clinic:happydance:

My hormone levels are all normal, for my age. So that's good:thumbup: DH needs to get a new SA done at the clinic as the ones he got done didn't specify how many are super mobile or something:shrug: So he'll be giving a sample to the clinic on Friday so they can conduct they're own test and get more results as the ones they got from the lab weren't good enough. But based on the results of the ones he got done at the lab, it looked fine to her. The ultrasound looked good and it looks like my lining was good and that she could see I clearly Oed recently and fit in with my O date of November 1st. 

So all in all very positive news:happydance: She's guessing we'll need IUI but I need to get a HSG done so they're 100% sure.


----------



## Quantea

Hello everyone!

I wanted to share my story, as I feel that this may prove cathartic for me and I obviously need it, to be frank.

I am a month away from turning 31. I am smack-dab in the middle of my ideal body-weight, exercise rigorously 3 times a week, have regular periods and clockwork positive OVP tests on the 10th day of every cycle. Still, my husband and I have been TTC for more than 2 years now without a single BFP in sight.

So, we turned to medical advice. I had to have an emergency D&C at the age of 25 for massive bleeding, during which they had removed a huge protruding fibroma, so my first OB/Gyn was concerned for intrauterine adhesions. I needed to get an HSG, which unfortunately was delayed because I had to move abroad for 6 months for work-related reasons.

So when things got back on track, I did the HSG which, good news-no adhesions, but showed some slight twisting on the right tube (although still passable) and a polyp at the exit point of the left tube. Follow-up US also showed a huge cyst (like 6 cm wide) on the left ovary which I had had for more than 6 years but my first gyn was happy to ignore. So I switched to a new doctor.

My new doctor was concerned the cyst might be a cystadenoma because of its size and suggested we perform a double endoscopy/hysteroscopy under general anaesthesia. They removed the polyp and the cyst, but they also discovered endometriosis, which they cauterized. Coming off the surgery, I was happily informed that I would need to go into drug-induced menopause with shots for a few months (oh joy!).

So, fast forward a few months of insomnia and hourly heat-flashes (thankfully I'm fairly even-tempered, so hubby was saved from the crankiness the doctor had mainly warned us about) and everything is back online. We happily start trying again filled with new-found optimism, go back for my return-to-function check-up and apparently now I may have PCOS. Because one of my ovaries has like 15 cysts.

Like, seriously? Seriously??!!!

Sooo, long story short. I am a healthy 31-year old female with no other medical issues. I have an ideal body weight, exercise, eat healthy. I have regular periods with normal flow, never experience any serious pain or cramps. And yet I have beed diagnosed and/or treated for fibromas, polyps, ovarian cystadenoma, endometriosis, a somewhat twisted tube and now apparently PCOS. (doctors tend to crack up when I recite the list before getting themselves under control). 

I'm tempted to think someone up there doesn't like me much.

This month we're supposed to go back to the doctor's office. Which is 3 hours away by car since we live in the coutryside. And it's 3 days away from AF-due day, I'm cramping and I saw a bit of blood again. I'm just crushed. Again. I don't know if it's spotting because the stupid polyp grew back or my period is getting wonky, but I can't deal with it anymore. I can't go back there and keep presenting every single condition listed in a Gynaecology book under the heading infertility causes. I'm just feeling sad and, frankly, hopeless like it's a huge uphill road and every time I crest this hill, a new one pops up. Like having a baby is never gonna happen for me, and it's just something other, better and happier people are only meant to experience.

To be honest, I am resigned to getting a bit depressed for a few days every month. But this time I took it a bit harder. So I wanted to turn to someone for a bit of commiseration and understanding. I am all business and "let's do everything it takes" whenever we visit my doctor. I am very practical about it all. I may feel like crying everytime I see a baby, but I keep it cool (biting the inside of your cheek helps to keep tears away in really akward situations). I am cheerful and helpful at my work place. But I just need to be able to break down once in a while, you know?


----------



## Britta C

Hello Becka, Babylaw, and Quantea! It's nice to meet you. I hate that we are all going through this, but sometimes it really helps to know that there are people out there who really do understand you and support you no matter what you're going through. :flower:

Myshel- I haven't had any of those tests done yet. So far, the most she's done is just an ultrasound and having my blood drawn. :wacko: I hope everything is going well for you!

Kat - It sounds like you had a very positive first visit! That's great news. I hope only more good things are to come! :thumbup:

AFM - a couple of new updates. I went back to my regular doctor today. I had an appointment at 3 to get an ultrasound done and then a follow up at 3:30 to talk about my blood work that was done last week and the results of my ultrasound. Well, I showed up at 2:40, and after over an hour in the waiting room, I finally got taken back at 3:50! :growlmad: I was upset at first, but then learned that apparently a lady who was pregnant with twins was there and was in labor so they were having to deal with that. Anyway, finally got my ultrasound done and taken back to the room. Everything looks totally perfect. They saw no cysts or anything, blood work was great. So, they aren't sure what is causing my infertility. She did put me back on provera since I haven't had another period yet, and she prescribed another round of clomid at 50mg again to take CD 5-9, then recommended that I contact a fertility specialist. So that's exactly what I did.

Unfortunately, the only fertility specialist remotely close to me is over an hour away, but that's closer that some people have to deal with so that's good. They are called PREG (ha!) :haha: and I called before I even got to my car after my appointment today. I have an appointment setup for November 26th at 2:30 and I am so happy and excited! :happydance: I was reading on their website and they normally start off with tests like the HSG and they do a lot of monitoring during cycles so I feel like I'm finally going to get something accomplished.


----------



## KatO79

Britta C said:


> Hello Becka, Babylaw, and Quantea! It's nice to meet you. I hate that we are all going through this, but sometimes it really helps to know that there are people out there who really do understand you and support you no matter what you're going through. :flower:
> 
> Myshel- I haven't had any of those tests done yet. So far, the most she's done is just an ultrasound and having my blood drawn. :wacko: I hope everything is going well for you!
> 
> Kat - It sounds like you had a very positive first visit! That's great news. I hope only more good things are to come! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - a couple of new updates. I went back to my regular doctor today. I had an appointment at 3 to get an ultrasound done and then a follow up at 3:30 to talk about my blood work that was done last week and the results of my ultrasound. Well, I showed up at 2:40, and after over an hour in the waiting room, I finally got taken back at 3:50! :growlmad: I was upset at first, but then learned that apparently a lady who was pregnant with twins was there and was in labor so they were having to deal with that. Anyway, finally got my ultrasound done and taken back to the room. Everything looks totally perfect. They saw no cysts or anything, blood work was great. So, they aren't sure what is causing my infertility. She did put me back on provera since I haven't had another period yet, and she prescribed another round of clomid at 50mg again to take CD 5-9, then recommended that I contact a fertility specialist. So that's exactly what I did.
> 
> Unfortunately, the only fertility specialist remotely close to me is over an hour away, but that's closer that some people have to deal with so that's good. They are called PREG (ha!) :haha: and I called before I even got to my car after my appointment today. I have an appointment setup for November 26th at 2:30 and I am so happy and excited! :happydance: I was reading on their website and they normally start off with tests like the HSG and they do a lot of monitoring during cycles so I feel like I'm finally going to get something accomplished.


Thanks Britta C:hugs:

Ok I would have been mad at first too but I guess it's understandable that they were a bit distracted by the woman in labour. Seems like you had some good news yourself too:happydance: It's a bit strange that they tell you the ultrasound results afterwards though but I guess in Denmark it's different because our RE explained stuff on the screen as she was doing the ultrasound on me. She could even see I had a pretty full bladder and couldn't understand I didn't need to pee before the test:haha:

Funny about the name of the clinic, let's hope it's because they're good at helping people get preg:haha: 

I think the clinic we're at also monitors cycles which is good. But that's probably also because that despite how regular I am (26-27 day cycles, mostly 26), they'll want me to take hormones even if it does end up we only need IUI like she thinks so they can better control things and they claim there's a slightly higher pregnancy rate if you take hormones than if they just let you're body do it's thing naturally.

Oh I forgot to mention that our RE right away referred me for the HSG electronically, gave me the referral in paper form in case something went wrong with the electronic one and explained what I needed to do (call the place when I get AF and to remember to call the clinic with the results as the place I'm getting it done will first sent the clinic the results some days later in paper form). 

I've also done some math last night and I might first be able to go through my first IUI in January as the clinic is closed from Christmas (which is the 24th here so closed from at least the 23rd) up until and including New Year's (so including the 1st). Well see though what she says when we start discussing things after my HSG is done.


----------



## Britta C

Kat - are you nervous to do the HSG? I've heard from some people that it's not bad, but then I've heard from others that it can be very uncomfortable and even painful sometimes! I mean, it's definitely all worth it in the end, I would go through anything at this point to get my LO. I know that it's part of the usual workup at PREG and I have to say I'm actually looking forward to it. You'll have to tell me how it goes!!

I've also heard that IUI cycles that have medications or hormones accompanying them tend to have more success than natural ones. I really want to do something with mine if my doctor says that we should go IUI route, which is what I'm expecting at this point. I would love to be able to do a trigger shot so that we have more control of when I'm ovulating and know that we have the best chance, but I know that sometimes our bodies have other ideas!:dohh:

So, I'm at a crossroads here and I need some help making a decision. My gyno prescribed Provera and Clomid for me, which I have picked up, but I'm not taking them yet because I don't know what my best plan would be. I have my first fertility doc appointment on Nov 26th, and from the reviews I've read and the information on their website, they will get the ball rolling as quickly as possible. I'm not sure what all tests they will do, or are typically done, and what CD they are done on, so I'm thinking about holding off on taking the Provera so that I take the last pill on the 26th, the day of my appointment. This would mean that I would have about 7 to 10 days before I started my period and maybe we could do the first IUI that cycle? I know they do all their tests "in house" so that they can get the results usually same day, so there would't be any delay from test results.

What do you ladies think? Go ahead and start the Provera and take the Clomid, or wait so that I can start this next cycle after I meet with the RE?:shrug:


----------



## babylaw720

Quantea- I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. But hopefully soon you can get some answers, something that works for you, and your BFP!

Update: I started taking Vitex today in addition to my prenatals in hopes of regulating my cycle. I have my first appt with a fertility doc on thursday, so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## KatO79

Britta C said:


> Kat - are you nervous to do the HSG? I've heard from some people that it's not bad, but then I've heard from others that it can be very uncomfortable and even painful sometimes! I mean, it's definitely all worth it in the end, I would go through anything at this point to get my LO. I know that it's part of the usual workup at PREG and I have to say I'm actually looking forward to it. You'll have to tell me how it goes!!
> 
> I've also heard that IUI cycles that have medications or hormones accompanying them tend to have more success than natural ones. I really want to do something with mine if my doctor says that we should go IUI route, which is what I'm expecting at this point. I would love to be able to do a trigger shot so that we have more control of when I'm ovulating and know that we have the best chance, but I know that sometimes our bodies have other ideas!:dohh:

I've heard that as well so yeah, am a bit nervous:wacko: Too bad the clinic can't do it themselves as I had the most painfree Pap smear of my life. I was lying there all in a panic that she wanted to do a new one since the last one is now a bit over 3 months old. But I felt nothing. So would've been great if they could have done it but they don't have the equipment for it. If I get AF next weekend like I expect, I can first call the place Monday as they're closed on the weekend and don't want me to call before AF actually is here (in case it's e.g. late). They'll want to do it before I O again (which is CD13 for me) so as not to damage a potentially fertilized egg so I'm guessing CD10 at the absolute latest but I'm sure they're aiming for before that if possible. I'll update when I know what date I'm going in so you know:thumbup:

Yeah I think that's why she wants me on hormones, despite the fact I'm very regular. But it sounds like it'll be fairly simple as it'll be in a pen type thing and she says it's very simple to use. But she'll first show me what to do when we are about to start our first IUI so I don't forget what to do in the meantime:haha: I'm sure I'll be standing in the bathroom the first time and really trying to pull myself together to put the needle in myself:haha: DH offered to do it for me but I said no thanks as I don't think he'd do it right and it'd make me even more nervous: somehow the idea of DH with a needle in his hand he's going to stick in me seems terrifying:haha:


----------



## Myshelsong

Just a quick update ... All the tests are coming up fine still no reason for the infertility. Because we have been trying so long and I am ovulating normally with a good follicle size and no issues with hubby they have decided for next month to out us on fermera and ovidrel and injectables and do IUI for s few months.
I am freaking out, I am happy we are going to move forward, but devastated that we can't conceive naturally. Hubby even mentioned as we were driving how he didn't want to conceive a child like this but he will if we have to. I have been crying all afternoon, he put me in such a bad mood and I was so excited to be finally getting somewhere I didn't even think about the fact that we by passed the normal sex and drug route and went straight to IUI....


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Just a quick update ... All the tests are coming up fine still no reason for the infertility. Because we have been trying so long and I am ovulating normally with a good follicle size and no issues with hubby they have decided for next month to out us on fermera and ovidrel and injectables and do IUI for s few months.
> I am freaking out, I am happy we are going to move forward, but devastated that we can't conceive naturally. Hubby even mentioned as we were driving how he didn't want to conceive a child like this but he will if we have to. I have been crying all afternoon, he put me in such a bad mood and I was so excited to be finally getting somewhere I didn't even think about the fact that we by passed the normal sex and drug route and went straight to IUI....

Glad to hear you got good results:thumbup:

I understand were you're coming from as DH and I would've prefered the natural route ourselves but our wish for a baby is so strong that going through IUI to acheive it seems like just a necessary evil to make our dream come true. Even if you do go through IUI, there is no one stopping you from trying naturally at the same time as I'm sure it'll help your chances to BD as well. Then you can always believe that maybe it was a BDing session and not the IUI that helped you get your BFP. 

Don't let your DH get you down, feel free to feel excited and happy about it. Try and get him to see the positive in this: that it could very well lead to you getting your baby which is what you both want :baby: 

Hope you get him in a more positive mindset about all this:hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Myshelsong said:


> Just a quick update ... All the tests are coming up fine still no reason for the infertility. Because we have been trying so long and I am ovulating normally with a good follicle size and no issues with hubby they have decided for next month to out us on fermera and ovidrel and injectables and do IUI for s few months.
> I am freaking out, I am happy we are going to move forward, but devastated that we can't conceive naturally. Hubby even mentioned as we were driving how he didn't want to conceive a child like this but he will if we have to. I have been crying all afternoon, he put me in such a bad mood and I was so excited to be finally getting somewhere I didn't even think about the fact that we by passed the normal sex and drug route and went straight to IUI....

Myshel, I'm so happy you are finally getting the response from Doctors you wanted, and are so much closer to the baby you Both always wanted to have. I totally understand the longing for naturally getting pregnant, but sometimes we need intervention. Husbands just don't understand sometimes, and his comment sounded really insensitive. Don't worry Hun. We tried for 9 years, naturally, with Clomid, with IUI, surgeries and all. After all the heartbreak, finally getting a positive after trying Femara with Ovidrel and IUI, I don't care how my baby was conceived. I pray your successful and on the first try. Baby Dust :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

It is true I won't care one bit how he or she is conceived once it happens.
Just picked up my fertility drugs this afternoon!!! Feeling really positive and blessed that I have a clinic willing to get this show on the road


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Bump. Anyone still here?


----------



## Myshelsong

I am here now.
How are you doing?

Started spotting today so should be starting AF tomorrow .... Which means it is here my first IUI cycle!! Aaaaahhhhhhhhh CRAZY


----------



## babylaw720

Just wanted to share my excitement because I can hardly contain myself lol. So I went to the fertility doc on thursday and if we don't concieve this cycle, she is going to start me on clomid in december. But today I had massive amounts of ewcm (sorry maybe tmi), but for me, cm has always been scant and not lasted very long. But this cycle, it has been the past 2 days, and tonight I took an opk (which because of my irregular cycles, i rarely get a positive), and I got a very clearly positive opk. So excited right now!


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Hi Everyone, I'm 40 in 2 weeks, trying to conceive my first. I've had 2 myomectomies and both my tubes are blocked. DH is 36 and his SA before he started supplements was on the low end of normal. We have been ttc since May 2013, we got married Nov. 2013. I have an appointment next month for a ivf consultation with a new clinic, SIRM - NYC. This will be my 3rd try at ivf. Last 2 at different clinic ended in chemicals.


----------



## Myshelsong

1st -- Hopefully the new clinic will bring you better luck hun.

Babylaw -- that it exciting news, good luck and keep bding!!


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Myshelsong said:


> I am here now.
> How are you doing?
> 
> Started spotting today so should be starting AF tomorrow .... Which means it is here my first IUI cycle!! Aaaaahhhhhhhhh CRAZY

Thanks for the warm welcome. I've read this entire thread and have followed your journey. Good luck with the upcoming iud!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank 1stbaby. When is your appointment next month?

I just got back from my 3 day ultrasound and it looks like I have 7 follicles starting and we are OK to start Femera tonight!


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Myshelsong said:


> Thank 1stbaby. When is your appointment next month?
> 
> I just got back from my 3 day ultrasound and it looks like I have 7 follicles starting and we are OK to start Femera tonight!

My appointment is dec. 16.
grow follicles, grow! Good luck with Femara!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thank you, getting excited but trying not to get overly optimistic. Not sure how my body is going to react with the invasion of additional hormones so fingers crossed.

How is everyone holding up?


----------



## KatO79

I'm doing ok I guess. Am getting my HSG done on Tuesday which is CD 11 for me and I O CD13 so the timing stinks:dohh: But they were super busy and said it'd be fine. A bit disappointed that we might not get to start IUI until January because the clinic will be closed during the holidays. I'll see what our RE says when I call her with the HSG results but I'm doubting we can start in December:nope:


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck on the HSG, mine was horrid however they did it on day 23 and my cervix was completely closed and he has to push the cath in hard. Wish it was before O I think the pain would have been less. 
It is very exciting you get to have IUI in the upcoming year. I know it seems like a far away dream but a few months is nothing in the long run. That is so exciting for you!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck on the HSG, mine was horrid however they did it on day 23 and my cervix was completely closed and he has to push the cath in hard. Wish it was before O I think the pain would have been less.
> It is very exciting you get to have IUI in the upcoming year. I know it seems like a far away dream but a few months is nothing in the long run. That is so exciting for you!

Wow I thought they only did HSGs between AF and O:wacko:

DH still has some hope we can reach to do it in December but we'll see. Won't be holding my breath:nope: I'll just have to hope December flies by quickly if our RE says they can't reach it:happydance:

Good luck with your IUI :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

The Dr I was with last time did not follow the rules for those procedures. He only had the room booked on a certain day every month so it was a to bad so sad kind of situation.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> The Dr I was with last time did not follow the rules for those procedures. He only had the room booked on a certain day every month so it was a to bad so sad kind of situation.

Ok very odd:shrug: Would of been a pity if you did have a fertilized egg. Surely he must know that he could potentially ruin a pregnancy by not taking a woman's cycle into consideration.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hello!

Hope you don't mind if I butt in here. We've been trying to conceive #1 for 19 months now, which I know is not a lot to some people but it sure feels like it. I've never had a BFP or anything of the sort. 

All tests look good, even the HSG! I wasn't able to do the HSG until CD16 (which is not a big deal cuz I normally ovulate quite late) and my Doc just told me to abstain or use protection until then in case I did ovulate. I do have to admit, I found it a bit painful but I suspect that's because I have a retroverted uterus and it was difficult to get the catheter in the right position. 

1st cycle of 50mg clomid = No O, BFN. Beginning my 2nd cycle of clomid soon on 100mg so hopefully we can get some ovulation this time! Just waiting for AF to start, the Provera doesn't seem to be working it's usual magic:( GL all!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Sweetpea- welcome to the group, sorry to hear about your trouble. I hope you get your ovulation this month!

We are putting up Christmas lights this weekend. I know a little bit early however I need to do something! Lol this wait for IUI to come up is crazy.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi! Thanks for the welcome:) Christmas lights is a great idea. My fiancé is a bit of a bummer when it comes to that stuff so I may just start decorating when he isn't home lol! It's definitely a good distraction. I'm finally on CD2 so I get to start my 100mg of clomid tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## LotusBlooms

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck on the HSG, mine was horrid however they did it on day 23 and my cervix was completely closed and he has to push the cath in hard. Wish it was before O I think the pain would have been less.
> It is very exciting you get to have IUI in the upcoming year. I know it seems like a far away dream but a few months is nothing in the long run. That is so exciting for you!

Hi Myshelsong (and Everyone),

I am new to these forums, I joined a while ago but got so depressed with BFN after BFN that I stopped looking at forums for a bit. It has been over two years that we have been trying. We started like most of you on here, thinking it would be easy so we were very lax about it and then it got harder and so frustrating. My cycles are ridiculously predictable, my temps are PERFECT...low until O, and then a nice spike. So what is wrong?? I am 38 and the clock is a loud TICK TICK TICK!


Anyway, I am starting clomid 50mg next cycle, currently in the long TWW, 4dpo, and I just had my first HSG. Now a lot of women find it to be no big deal but it was excruciating for me, an insane test! They couldn't see my right tube, but my uterus and left tube look great so that's some good news.

What I was wondering about for you, Myshelsong, is have you been prescribed anything for pain? My gyne prescribed Tylenol 3's and antibiotics and I am so so so happy I had them! I think it would have been much worse had I not had some painkillers working their magic before the test.

I hope your HSG goes very smoothly. The cool thing about it is that you can see the results while it is happening. Just remember to breathe and remind yourself that it will be over soon. They don't last too long, thank heavens!


----------



## LotusBlooms

KatO79 said:


> I'm doing ok I guess. Am getting my HSG done on Tuesday which is CD 11 for me and I O CD13 so the timing stinks:dohh: But they were super busy and said it'd be fine. A bit disappointed that we might not get to start IUI until January because the clinic will be closed during the holidays. I'll see what our RE says when I call her with the HSG results but I'm doubting we can start in December:nope:

Oops! Kat079, I posted a reply to Myshelsong about HSG's but I really meant to direct it to you! Sorry ladies!!


----------



## KatO79

Thought I'd update:flower:

Just got back from my HSG and it went pretty well. Not much pain and only some slight spotting now. The lady doctor was very nice and pretty talkative:haha: Both of my tubes are clear:thumbup::happydance: She said we were welcome to start BDing tonight if we're up for it and since there were no problems, that our chances of getting a BFP are higher now:thumbup: So we should by all means get BDing:happydance:

The only bad news is that our clinic can't start our 1st IUI until after New Years as it'll be cutting it way to close to Christmas :nope: But my RE said that there's a good chance now I could get pregnant naturally now that my tubes have been cleaned out so we can hope. Her advice was to get busy the next couple of days :haha: So unless AF comes here early, I should first call again when/if the AF after it shows up which will be after New Years.


----------



## Myshelsong

Kat, glad the hsg went well! Fingers crossed this month is your month!

Just had my ultras do and we have two nice follicles coming up, hoping they both grow to the size we need for the IUI. Right now they are 14 and 16mm and I am only in cd10.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Kat, glad the hsg went well! Fingers crossed this month is your month!
> 
> Just had my ultras do and we have two nice follicles coming up, hoping they both grow to the size we need for the IUI. Right now they are 14 and 16mm and I am only in cd10.

Thanks Myshelsong:flower:

Here's hoping those follicles grow and grow :dust:


----------



## Britta C

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been absent for a while. I've been working on finals for school and getting ready for the holidays. 

Myshel - those follicles sound good so far! I hope they continue to grow. I'm sorry to hear it was such a bad experience when you had your HSG. That's no fun.

Kat - that's fantastic news about your HSG results. I'm so happy to hear it went well. I've also heard that a lot of ladies fall pregnant on their own after that test so I've got my fingers crossed for you!

AFM- just had my very first meeting with my RE today. He seems awesome and I'm really looking forward to working with him. I just finished my Provera prescription yesterday so hopefully AF will start here in a week or so. I had blood work done again today and he wants me to have another blood lab pulled on cd3. Then I'll have my HSG sometime between cd 5 - 11 so I'll have to call them once I start. He also ordered another sa for dh since his was a while ago now. But all in all I'm feeling good. I feel like we're finally getting this party started. So I'm just gonna relax and have some good food with family and friends for the rest of this week.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hit britta!

Good luck on the HSG. Mine hurt like s bitch but it was because they did it at the wrong time in my cycle, putting the cath was the painful part for me. 
It is good it is all coming together for you and the Dr. They sound like they are on the path to getting you a baby!


AFM, follicles were 12 15 17 yesterday on the right side! Leaving right now for today, hoping to trigger tomorrow and get the procedure done Saturday or Sunday. Getting excited, even planned a date night for hubby and I after this so that it feels more romantic.

Finger and toes crossed this ultrasound goes well today


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

:dust: Everyone LTTTCing #1


----------



## thestarsfall

Random update from me: CD 8 here and last cycle I had a 13/14 day LP...which I was used to having a 12 day one and the past two cycles I have had (coincided with me not taking any prenatals) have been 13 or 14 days ones (not 100% tracking ovulation so calendar wise by my estimates their 14 days but by the app estimates 13 days, I think I ovulate same day as my pos OPK, but aps always have me the day after even though ewcm dries up day after). So I dunno what that is about. But I have an appointment with a OBGYN in Jan, so I thought I would just throw together a last minute plan and decided to try soy again since I did get a 29 day cycle the first time I took it and I don't have any suspected PCOS or anything that would be problematic with soy. I've strangely been very hopeful even with getting AF, still hopeful, and I think it's that I am finally actually getting appointments which are steps closer to getting treatments etc. Ideally I wanna conceive naturally but, if not, then hopefully OBGYN can give me some things.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thestars that is bizzar, if you can i would suggest temping then you can get a better idea of when you ovulate. I know for me the OPKs were always off. Weird how the vitamins are affecting you like that.

Well I am still waiting to trigger!! This is taking forever, CD 15 and have a 22mm follicle, and a 15 mm one. Hurry up is what I say. I have mad EWCM today so hoping this is happening like this afternoon


----------



## thestarsfall

I hate temping because I have really inconsistent wake up times (hubby works early most days and I work piece work so early some days and sleep in others and my cat seems to be able to know when I have to get up and wake me up an hour before that time). I may have to start trying to temp again for when I go to the gyno appointment, but I would rather not have to do it. I did two cycles randomly and both had temp rises showing ovulation so either those are the only two cycles I have actually ovulated or I ovulate regularly and just can't get a bfp.


----------



## deafgal01

Thestar- That's weird. Has your man had a semen analysis done yet?


----------



## Myshelsong

I am in the TWW taking progesterone tonight for the first time.
I read somewhere during the tww you should keep your tummy warm and sip on warm liquids during the day. This is to help the sperm and egg .... So that is what I am doing. That and eating pineapple for five days.

Anyone else know any tww tips?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I am in the TWW taking progesterone tonight for the first time.
> I read somewhere during the tww you should keep your tummy warm and sip on warm liquids during the day. This is to help the sperm and egg .... So that is what I am doing. That and eating pineapple for five days.
> 
> Anyone else know any tww tips?


Nope but wishing you luck on getting your long over due sticky bfp :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> I am in the TWW taking progesterone tonight for the first time.
> I read somewhere during the tww you should keep your tummy warm and sip on warm liquids during the day. This is to help the sperm and egg .... So that is what I am doing. That and eating pineapple for five days.
> 
> Anyone else know any tww tips?


I've heard eating walnuts can help with implantation in the TWW. 

Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey guys!
It has been a week side my IUI and I am hanging in trying to not lose my mind.
Started on Christmas treats for the family, trying to keep busy.

How are you guys holding up??


----------



## DBZ34

I'm just waiting for this cycle to be over so we can get back to TTC. I had to take a break because I had my appendix out a few weeks ago. Then, when I went for my first fertility appointment with my new doctor, I didn't have any lining! I was pretty bummed out, but I think it was just my body's way of making sure I didn't get pregnant while it was still recovering from the surgery. 

Had a follow up appointment with the FS after giving like 5 pints of blood for blood tests. Lining was back and it was nice and thick, so that was great. The blood test results came back as normal except for one. I have a high count of NK (natural killer) cells, which could be the reason for all my losses. (NK cell counts peak in the uterus during the time where a egg should be implanting. In most women, this doesn't really have any effect and can actually aid implantation. In women with high counts, the NK cells attack the embryo and can cause miscarriages). I'm having another blood test to confirm the levels soon. But, it's nice to have a reason and know that this is why this has been happening and we can fix it. Treatment for high NK cells is a bit variable. Some women take steriods, some do intralipids, some do both. My doc is in the intralipid camp. I'd have to do at least three sessions of intralipids, one as soon as I know I'm pregnant, one 4-6 weeks later and then another after 4-6 weeks. After that, the levels of NK cells in the uterus should naturally decrease. 

The FS also did a scan of my uterus and saw something that I think is a fibroid, but he thinks it could be adenomyosis, so I have to have an MRI next week. He said not to TTC this month (after he told us to go for it, since I hadn't ov'd when he did the scan....but we totally BD'd before DH left on his business trip before ov. I ov'd like 3.5-4 days later. It's a long shot, but there is a chance and so I'm a little worried, but we'll see what happens. 

But after this MRI and the NK cells test comes back, we'll work on TTC for real for the first time since my surgery at the beginning of November. I'm hoping that the next time I get a BFP, it'll be a sticky one, with a little help from the doc. 

Sorry for the novel...it's been a while. :)


----------



## KatO79

I'm currently 12 DPO and expecting AF Wednesday or maybe Thursday. Don't have a very good feeling about this cycle but I haven't had a good feeling about any cycle for a long while now:shrug: If AF does show up, it'll be on to cycle #17 which will be our last chance for a natural bfp before we start IUI in January. We'll see. Definitely not testing until I'm at least 2-3 days late so as not to waste tests. Don't have FRERs in this country anyway so probably can test much before that anyway:shrug:

So it's a waiting game :coffee:

I've already ordered more Conceive Plus but this time the pre-filled applicators. Ordered a pack of 3 since we won't really be needing any more after next cycle since we'll be starting IUI. Don't know why as I've been using it for at least 2 cycles and it hasn't given me a bfp yet. This time was my 3rd try using it. So if it dosn't help this or next cycle won't be wanting to keep using it I think. There's also no reason to buy a larger pack if I get my bfp after using e.g. 3 applicators anyway:shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

DBZ- I was wondering how you were doing. How exciting that you are finally getting some answers to why things are happening. I hope your appointments this month go smoothly. I had an MRI a few months ago for my back and it is interesting let me tell you. But it is painless so that is fantastic, I hate painful tests.

Kat - I know the idea of an IUI is really overwhelming, I cried for an entire day when I realized we were at that next step. I mourned for every reason out there. I hope you get your positive this month, but if not I can say that the IUI is painless and takes a whole lot of pressure off you. No pressure to have sex blindly for days leading up to ovulation. Everything is a science and although we had a really bad sperm count this month (they did not like the ride at all fifty minutes in the car and they almost all died), I know if we don't hit it next month next month we will fix our mistakes and it will be better!

Baby dust everyone


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> DBZ- I was wondering how you were doing. How exciting that you are finally getting some answers to why things are happening. I hope your appointments this month go smoothly. I had an MRI a few months ago for my back and it is interesting let me tell you. But it is painless so that is fantastic, I hate painful tests.
> 
> Kat - I know the idea of an IUI is really overwhelming, I cried for an entire day when I realized we were at that next step. I mourned for every reason out there. I hope you get your positive this month, but if not I can say that the IUI is painless and takes a whole lot of pressure off you. No pressure to have sex blindly for days leading up to ovulation. Everything is a science and although we had a really bad sperm count this month (they did not like the ride at all fifty minutes in the car and they almost all died), I know if we don't hit it next month next month we will fix our mistakes and it will be better!
> 
> Baby dust everyone


Thanks Myshelsong:hugs: 

DH wanted to actually start IUI this month but as said because of the holidays, we couldn't. Of course he's ready to go, with me it'll not be so easy with all the ultrasounds (hate the vaginal prod they use for those) and the hormones I'll be injecting in myself:wacko: But I truely think it'll give us our bfp so will be well worth all the pain (needles, ouch) and hassle on *my *part :haha: Hoping the next 4 weeks or so fly by until then:happydance: Lucky I will be kept busy with Christmas most of the time because of all the shopping and a Christmas luncheon we're planning for close friends.

I think I'll first be upset if we need IVF, wow how they "harvest" the eggs sure sounds uncomfortable and painful:wacko:

I hope you get your bfp this time but if not that it works very soon :dust: Your much more overdue your bfp than I am:winkwink:


----------



## Myshelsong

Unfortunately I don't think the world works on fair and overdue. I hope we both get our BFP as soon as possible! Best of luck this month, keep doing the happy dance you never know.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Unfortunately I don't think the world works on fair and overdue. I hope we both get our BFP as soon as possible! Best of luck this month, keep doing the happy dance you never know.

Nope, most of the time it doesn't:nope: But one can hope that it happens on certain occasions, this one being one of them:flower:

Yes I hope so too!


----------



## KatO79

So guess this wasn't my cycle. I've been cramping and there's blood at my cervix so AF is on her way:nope: On to cycle #17:wacko: So the HSG didn't help this time. Don't know if it's because it was done to close to my O day:shrug: It actually made me O 1 day earlier so the HSG was done the day before I actually Oed.

To be honest I do't have any hope for cycle #17 and am banking all my hopes into cycle #18 as I'll be starting my 1st IUI:happydance:

Will be trying Conceive Plus one last time, this time the pre-filled applicator ones. Ordered a pack of 3. Don't think we'll be ordering any more as it's expensive (since we have to order it from the UK) and if it's not working, there's no need using more money on it.

Starting to think my CM is the problem but it won't be an issue with IUI of course. I just won't be having any hopes on any BDing sessions before IUI. Think I'll just be less crazy this cycle as well and stop with the 20 minute on back rule after BDing and just relax a lot more.


----------



## Britta C

Aww Kat I'm so sorry. :hugs: I had really hoped that the HSG would get you your bfp this month. But I have my fingers crossed that it will happen soon for you!!

Myshel- how are you doing? I hope that everything lines up perfectly for you.

Afm- so I'm on cd 10 of my...I dont even remember at this point. Like cycle 36? Maybe 37? :shrug: Anyway, way too many cycles at this point! Haha. But I FINALLY had my HSG done today. It wasn't horrible. :thumbup: It wasn't very comfortable but I don't think it was anything as horrible as your experience my dear Myshel. But one of my actual RE's was able to do it. The fertility clinic I go to has 3 and they are all great so that really put me at ease that I kinda knew who was all up in my business. :haha:

So he started injecting the dye and my uterus filled up fine and they saw a little spilling out of my left tube but they could not see my right one at all. So he had to inject more and more dye like constantly for a few minutes then the radiologist that was running the xray machine was like "oh there it is! They both started spilling clearly just all at once!" So that makes me feel like maybe my left tube was slightly clogged and my right one was pretty much blocked and hopefully this HSG cleared them out! :happydance:

The downside is that because of my PCOS I hardly ever ovulate on my own and my RE didn't want me doing clomid or any ovary stimulant this cycle so even tho my tubes are nice and clear the chances of my O'ing are very slim. But hopefully I get my next cycle at the beginning of January without needing to take Provera. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## KatO79

Britta C said:


> Aww Kat I'm so sorry. :hugs: I had really hoped that the HSG would get you your bfp this month. But I have my fingers crossed that it will happen soon for you!!
> 
> Myshel- how are you doing? I hope that everything lines up perfectly for you.
> 
> Afm- so I'm on cd 10 of my...I dont even remember at this point. Like cycle 36? Maybe 37? :shrug: Anyway, way too many cycles at this point! Haha. But I FINALLY had my HSG done today. It wasn't horrible. :thumbup: It wasn't very comfortable but I don't think it was anything as horrible as your experience my dear Myshel. But one of my actual RE's was able to do it. The fertility clinic I go to has 3 and they are all great so that really put me at ease that I kinda knew who was all up in my business. :haha:
> 
> So he started injecting the dye and my uterus filled up fine and they saw a little spilling out of my left tube but they could not see my right one at all. So he had to inject more and more dye like constantly for a few minutes then the radiologist that was running the xray machine was like "oh there it is! They both started spilling clearly just all at once!" So that makes me feel like maybe my left tube was slightly clogged and my right one was pretty much blocked and hopefully this HSG cleared them out! :happydance:
> 
> The downside is that because of my PCOS I hardly ever ovulate on my own and my RE didn't want me doing clomid or any ovary stimulant this cycle so even tho my tubes are nice and clear the chances of my O'ing are very slim. But hopefully I get my next cycle at the beginning of January without needing to take Provera.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!


Yes I hoped so too:nope: But my DH now has a theory that because the HSG happened so close to the day I expected to O and it made me O 1 day early, that we didn't get much BDing in before I Oed. We BDed that night which was CD 11 plus the night of CD12 but I Oed CD12 instead of the expected CD13. So he's more optimistic for this cycle. I think a lot of ladies get bfps the cycle after as well, don't they:shrug: We can hope:happydance:

Good to hear your HSG went pretty good as well and wasn't so painful. I found mine to just be uncomfortable. Does he not want you doing e.g. Clomid because of the Christmas holidays or....? We can hope this is a cycle were you O so you have a chance this time:thumbup:

Here's hoping it helps you get your bfp soon :dust:


----------



## Britta C

Kat I've read in several places and heard from my RE that for the next 3 cycles after an HSG most women have an increased chance to conceive so you for sure have a great chance next month...that's to say if this month really doesn't happen. But I'm still harboring some hope and sending positive thoughts your way!

Honestly I'm not entirely sure why he didn't want me to do clomid this cycle. I mean I think it was something to do with him wanting to get kinda base testing on me without interference from outside drugs and such but I'm not really sure. It would he awesome if I did o ob my own but I haven't done that since Feb of this year so I'm not holding my breath. But I've waited over 3 years to get to this point so what's another month now? Haha


----------



## KatO79

Britta C said:


> Kat I've read in several places and heard from my RE that for the next 3 cycles after an HSG most women have an increased chance to conceive so you for sure have a great chance next month...that's to say if this month really doesn't happen. But I'm still harboring some hope and sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> Honestly I'm not entirely sure why he didn't want me to do clomid this cycle. I mean I think it was something to do with him wanting to get kinda base testing on me without interference from outside drugs and such but I'm not really sure. It would he awesome if I did o ob my own but I haven't done that since Feb of this year so I'm not holding my breath. But I've waited over 3 years to get to this point so what's another month now? Haha

Thanks Britta, I could really need some positivity as I'm always a bit negative about my chances. Especially since I've had 9 unsuccessful cycles since my chemical it's making me antsy and negative:nope:

If he wants to test you before putting you on it to get a clearer picture of your cycles and what's going on, I guess that's understandable:shrug: I was just wondering if it's because he wants to monitor you while you're on it and you ran into the same problem as me with starting IUI, with the holidays getting in the way. But yeah, I guess if you've waited 3 years, what's another month:shrug: I'm having a harder time telling myself that with my IUI since I've "only" been trying for a little over a year:dohh: I wanna start IUI *now*, I'm so impatient sometimes :haha:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry kat for the bad news. Glad you are being positive. I am sure it will happen soon for you.

Going crazy not testing. Don't want to get my hours up but don't want to be shocked when it is negative so thinking about doing a first morning. Ugh.
Day 12 post iui not a single symptom what so ever


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry kat for the bad news. Glad you are being positive. I am sure it will happen soon for you.
> 
> Going crazy not testing. Don't want to get my hours up but don't want to be shocked when it is negative so thinking about doing a first morning. Ugh.
> Day 12 post iui not a single symptom what so ever


Thanks Myshelsong:hugs:

I wouldn't completely give up due to lack of symptoms. Lots of ladies get bfps on cycles where there were little to no symptoms:thumbup:

Here's hoping it's a bfp :happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

Tested negative. Feeling super upset about it.


----------



## deafgal01

:hugs: Myshel -what cd are you into now?

I had a HSG- unfortunately due to having a sperm issue, I didn't even conceive at all in the 3 cycles after that. I did have a IUI in Sept (the HSG was in June). Didn't work.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Tested negative. Feeling super upset about it.

:hugs: sorry Hun. What dpo are you? X


----------



## DBZ34

I'm so sorry, myshel. :hugs: Will you test again?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Prayers for you Myshel, keep trying Hun. I didn't have any symptoms on my bfp cycle and didn't get a positive test until 14dp iui.


----------



## DBZ34

You know, now that you mention it, I didn't get a positive until 14 dpiui either...


----------



## Myshelsong

Am 12dpiui, well now 13. Not gettingmy hopes up at all but not crying. Going for blood work tomorrow hoping won't freak out.nhaving my sister and nephews over tonight for dinner so that should be good.


----------



## KatO79

Awww so sorry it was a bfn Myshelsong:hugs: I was really hoping this was it for you. I hope that you get your bfp next time :dust: Will you be doing another IUI right away or...?

Hope you soon feel better :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Want to do an IUI right away but with the holidays not sure if that is going to be possible. Depends on when I ovulate, if it is on the new years eve or day than we cant. Oh well, will keep trying when we can. got CoQ10 for me and hubby in hopes this helps this time around.

Trying to stay positive, Beta came back negative so we are officially out. Thankfully it is the holiday season right, helps me to be distracted that is for sure.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Want to do an IUI right away but with the holidays not sure if that is going to be possible. Depends on when I ovulate, if it is on the new years eve or day than we cant. Oh well, will keep trying when we can. got CoQ10 for me and hubby in hopes this helps this time around.
> 
> Trying to stay positive, Beta came back negative so we are officially out. Thankfully it is the holiday season right, helps me to be distracted that is for sure.


Yes those darn holidays:dohh: Maybe you can ask your RE when AF shows up, if she hasn't already that is. Hope the CoQ10 works but have heard you need to take it for 3 months or so for it to have effect. But you have perhaps been taking it for a while already?

Yes that's the only good thing about the holidays, it helps to distract with buying gifts and such. I am also hoping it helps me with passing the time until I can start IUI in January. Maybe the distraction will be good for both of us:xmas23:


----------



## Myshelsong

You have to start taking it sometime right!? I was on it two years ago for about a year but took a break from everything and stopped all the extra vitamins. Starting it back up now.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> You have to start taking it sometime right!? I was on it two years ago for about a year but took a break from everything and stopped all the extra vitamins. Starting it back up now.

Ok here's hoping it works:thumbup: I'm taking it myself but not a very high dose, probably around 60 mg a day. It's in my Omega-3 capsules. I was taking extra (like 1 x 100mg capsule) but since my RE put me on extra Vit C and D, I felt like I was taking too many pills a day so something had to go:haha:


----------



## deafgal01

How is everyone doing?


----------



## dojenstein

Can I join you ladies. I've been lurking in your thread and am going through (or about to go through) a lot of what you guys are doing. 

A little bit about me. I'm 41. Fiance is 44. He has one son from a previous marriage. I have none. We were NTNP two years ago and I got PG last January. But I MC'd at 5 weeks. We've been actively trying since then with no luck. Every cycle I track, use my OPK's, BD, lie on my back and then hope. Only to be crushed when AF shows up cycle after cycle. 

So now we're working with an RE. Me and the Fiance had initial tests and my bloodwork was good (for my age) and his SA was "perfect". I just got AF yesterday and am supposed to schedule my HSG for sometime the next week or so. Then the doc wants to put me on Clomid and do IUI. 

I feel like Violet from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - But I want it NOW! I've been waiting for a year now, these next few months feel like they are years away. And I don't know how to distract myself. It's all I can think about. I find these boards, and learning more about what people are going through so comforting. 

Anyway, that's my deal. :)


----------



## KatO79

Welcome dojenstein :wave:

I know how you feel. It's so disappointing when AF shows up every month and you feel like you've done everything possible to increase your conception odds:nope: I've been through a chemical pregnancy during my 7th cycle (lost at around 4½ weeks)and am currently in the 2WW of my 17th cycle:dohh: I also have normal hormone levels for a 35 year old and my DH is within the normal, albeit on the lower end. We'll be doing our 1st IUI next cycle as I expect AF to arrive around January 6th.

Hope you get good news with your HSG. It should be done after your bleeding has stopped but before you O so it should be normally on or before CD10 (although mine was done CD11 due to they were super busy). It might make you O earlier or later than normal though. I O'ed 1 day earlier than normal after mine :dohh: Mine went well and wasn't painful, just unpleasant. But both my tubes were open and I've heard women with 1 or both tubes blocked find it more painful:wacko: Best thing is to relax as it'll lessen the discomfort and maybe take a pain killer 1 hour before if you're afraid about any pain.

Know all about wanting it NOW:haha: I've been feeling like that the last 2-3 months:winkwink: I'm a housewife so it's kinda hard to distract myself since I don't have a job to help with that but I try to with my hobbies e.g. making my own earrings and bracelets. So maybe try and find a hobby you enjoy?


----------



## dojenstein

KatO79 said:
 

> Welcome dojenstein :wave:
> 
> I know how you feel. It's so disappointing when AF shows up every month and you feel like you've done everything possible to increase your conception odds:nope: I've been through a chemical pregnancy during my 7th cycle (lost at around 4½ weeks)and am currently in the 2WW of my 17th cycle:dohh: I also have normal hormone levels for a 35 year old and my DH is within the normal, albeit on the lower end. We'll be doing our 1st IUI next cycle as I expect AF to arrive around January 6th.
> 
> Hope you get good news with your HSG. It should be done after your bleeding has stopped but before you O so it should be normally on or before CD10 (although mine was done CD11 due to they were super busy). It might make you O earlier or later than normal though. I O'ed 1 day earlier than normal after mine :dohh: Mine went well and wasn't painful, just unpleasant. But both my tubes were open and I've heard women with 1 or both tubes blocked find it more painful:wacko: Best thing is to relax as it'll lessen the discomfort and maybe take a pain killer 1 hour before if you're afraid about any pain.
> 
> Know all about wanting it NOW:haha: I've been feeling like that the last 2-3 months:winkwink: I'm a housewife so it's kinda hard to distract myself since I don't have a job to help with that but I try to with my hobbies e.g. making my own earrings and bracelets. So maybe try and find a hobby you enjoy?

Kat. Thank you so much for writing to me. I'm feeling really lonely and sad and your story and support was exactly what I needed so thank you so much. 

I'm learning a lot about HSG's (as my doc told me basically nothing). I'm hoping the holidays or my work schedule don't interfere with me going on the right day. This is a new job and I can't lose it. But I told them I have some "female issues" that I will need to take care of over the next three months and that I shouldn't be gone too much. I mean, I didn't say why but that's sort of true. 

I also hear some women get BFPs the month of their HSG's. I assume that's for women who may have some slight blockage and get their tubes opened so increased chance of fertility. 

If all goes well I should schedule my HSG for Friday Jan. 2nd, which is CD 10. I just hope I can get an early appt and still go to work. 

Are you excited to try IUI? I'm so nervous. If HSG turns out clear then they wont have a real reason for my infertility besides age. They also want me on Clomid. I just want to get started already. These holidays (while I love them) make me more impatient. 

Again thanks for reaching out to me. So much appreciated today. :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

dojenstein said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome dojenstein :wave:
> 
> I know how you feel. It's so disappointing when AF shows up every month and you feel like you've done everything possible to increase your conception odds:nope: I've been through a chemical pregnancy during my 7th cycle (lost at around 4½ weeks)and am currently in the 2WW of my 17th cycle:dohh: I also have normal hormone levels for a 35 year old and my DH is within the normal, albeit on the lower end. We'll be doing our 1st IUI next cycle as I expect AF to arrive around January 6th.
> 
> Hope you get good news with your HSG. It should be done after your bleeding has stopped but before you O so it should be normally on or before CD10 (although mine was done CD11 due to they were super busy). It might make you O earlier or later than normal though. I O'ed 1 day earlier than normal after mine :dohh: Mine went well and wasn't painful, just unpleasant. But both my tubes were open and I've heard women with 1 or both tubes blocked find it more painful:wacko: Best thing is to relax as it'll lessen the discomfort and maybe take a pain killer 1 hour before if you're afraid about any pain.
> 
> Know all about wanting it NOW:haha: I've been feeling like that the last 2-3 months:winkwink: I'm a housewife so it's kinda hard to distract myself since I don't have a job to help with that but I try to with my hobbies e.g. making my own earrings and bracelets. So maybe try and find a hobby you enjoy?
> 
> Kat. Thank you so much for writing to me. I'm feeling really lonely and sad and your story and support was exactly what I needed so thank you so much.
> 
> I'm learning a lot about HSG's (as my doc told me basically nothing). I'm hoping the holidays or my work schedule don't interfere with me going on the right day. This is a new job and I can't lose it. But I told them I have some "female issues" that I will need to take care of over the next three months and that I shouldn't be gone too much. I mean, I didn't say why but that's sort of true.
> 
> I also hear some women get BFPs the month of their HSG's. I assume that's for women who may have some slight blockage and get their tubes opened so increased chance of fertility.
> 
> If all goes well I should schedule my HSG for Friday Jan. 2nd, which is CD 10. I just hope I can get an early appt and still go to work.
> 
> Are you excited to try IUI? I'm so nervous. If HSG turns out clear then they wont have a real reason for my infertility besides age. They also want me on Clomid. I just want to get started already. These holidays (while I love them) make me more impatient.
> 
> Again thanks for reaching out to me. So much appreciated today. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I've heard of many women who get their BFPs the same month or month after an HSG. Yes I'm sure if there was only a minor blockage that was removed and was the problem, that the HSG will help. It didn't help me the cycle I had it done but since it was done CD11 and made me O CD12, we didn't get much BDing in there so maybe that was part of the problem:shrug: 

I've found an explanation of the procedure here that sounds pretty good:

https://www.advancedfertility.com/hsg.htm

I will say I did experience some slight spotting afterwards so remember to bring a panty liner if you doctor doesn't think to give you one, just in case. You should be able to go to work afterwards, I didn't have any issues afterwards that would have made me unable to if I had a job. 

Yes I'm counting the days until we can start:happydance: I have much higher hopes that IUI will help us since it increases the amount of :spermy: by 50-100x more than would naturally get up there. So increased chances of getting that eggy fertilized:winkwink: I'll be getting hormones myself but they always do that since it increases the chances of the IUI being successful:thumbup:

I think Clomid has been helpful for many women. My half-sister conceived #1 (a girl) at 36 without problems but tried for 2 years conceiving #2 and had no luck until her GP put her on Clomid at age 42. She conceived shortly after and has a cute little boy to show for it:flower: Here's hoping it works as well for you as it did for her, FXed:happydance:

The holidays have been making me extra impatient as well. If it wasn't for them, I could've started my 1st IUI this cycle:dohh:

No problem:hugs: I might not be on much tomorrow though since I'll be at my in-laws' Christmas luncheon most of the day, just so you know. Hope you find a good way to distract yourself during your wait:winkwink:


----------



## dojenstein

Kat, 

Thanks for that article on the procedure and your advice. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high. I just wrote a 3 part journal on here about my journey and it was an eye opener just how much time, energy and money I've invested in this process. I just hope it's all worth it in the end. 

My work just gave me the day off Friday so I won't have to worry about cramps or any of the residuals of the test while at work. I told them I had some "female troubles" that I needed to take care of. I obviously don't want to tell them that I'm trying for a baby. Not something my new employer needs to know. 

So what else is going on?


----------



## KatO79

dojenstein said:


> Kat,
> 
> Thanks for that article on the procedure and your advice. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high. I just wrote a 3 part journal on here about my journey and it was an eye opener just how much time, energy and money I've invested in this process. I just hope it's all worth it in the end.
> 
> My work just gave me the day off Friday so I won't have to worry about cramps or any of the residuals of the test while at work. I told them I had some "female troubles" that I needed to take care of. I obviously don't want to tell them that I'm trying for a baby. Not something my new employer needs to know.
> 
> So what else is going on?

No problem:winkwink:

Good thing you got the day off. Nope can totally understand not saying you're trying for a baby, they probably wouldn't be too happy about that:nope: When you do get your BFP, you can always claim it wasn't planned so they can't get too mad at you :winkwink: Yeah it's crazy how much money can be spent on TTCing. I've been trying the more relaxed approach myself so no more OPKs or CBFM and I only use an HPT if I'm late (which has been like 2 times). 

Nothing much. Trying to get time to go by faster with hobbies. My DH has been on vacation since Monday and won't be going back to work until around the 5th I think. So we're spending some quality time together and seeing movies and series together. We have so many series we're seeing it isn't funny, both the ones on TV and the ones we have on Blu Ray plus a couple we're naughty enough to download because it'd be way too expensive to buy those channels just for them :wacko: It's pretty cold here right now so not much for many outdoor activities as I freeze more easily than he does :cold::winkwink:

By the way,such cute kitties:) Are they yours? I have a little furbaby myself:)


----------



## deafgal01

dojen- hope the HSG or the IUI works for you.

I had HSG done but since I have a sperm factor issue, I couldn't get my bfp in the 2 cycles following it. I think the 3rd one after that, I could have but the IUI didn't succeed in a bfp. I found my experience with that fairly simple- a little uncomfortable during the procedure like cramping type but not too bad and after it was over, I didn't really spot or anything rest of day- but I've heard women be advised to put on a panty liner or pad or something in case they do spot after it.


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks for the support ladies. 

Kat - I hear you on trying to spend quality time with your SO an not getting so fixated on TTC. It's so easy to get wrapped up in. My fiance and I have just starting The Wire on HBO on Demand. There's only so much football I can watch so it's nice that we have a show we can both watch. And yes, those are my fur babies. Sadly my tabby was put down about 6 months ago. He was 16 and had a very full life. And my b/w girly is still with me. She's a needy one so she's super cuddly. She actually kneads my belly when I have bad cramps...it's like she knows. What kind of cat do you have?

DG - Sorry about your sperm issue. If you don't mind me asking, are you still TTC? Are you seeing a specialist. I'm seeing an RE I call Dr. Frozen Turkey since he has the bedside manner of one. But he comes highly recommended. All the info I found out about my HSG I got through here on these forums. Frozen Turkey essentially handed me a packet and sent me on my way. Thank and bye. I did hear you're not supposed to have sex before it. I hadn't heard that before. Anyone know anything more about that?


----------



## deafgal01

I already saw a specialist in 2013. I tried 2 IUIs with that clinic (1 natural, 1 on medicated treatment) both of which didn't work. So 2014 was mostly waiting out the crazy hormone I was dealing with from one medicated cycle of IUI. Not sure if I'll try that again as I'd have to spend more money than I can afford so I'm considering trying home insemination at some point- possibly fall/winter 2015 if I can get everything figured out.

Sex before HSG? I don't know. I can't remember if the dr told me not to do it before that or not.


----------



## KatO79

dojenstein said:


> Thanks for the support ladies.
> 
> Kat - I hear you on trying to spend quality time with your SO an not getting so fixated on TTC. It's so easy to get wrapped up in. My fiance and I have just starting The Wire on HBO on Demand. There's only so much football I can watch so it's nice that we have a show we can both watch. And yes, those are my fur babies. Sadly my tabby was put down about 6 months ago. He was 16 and had a very full life. And my b/w girly is still with me. She's a needy one so she's super cuddly. She actually kneads my belly when I have bad cramps...it's like she knows. What kind of cat do you have?


We've been watching: Game of Thrones (both), True Detective (DH's choice), Sleepy Hollow (my choice), Once Upon A Time (my choice), Orange is the New Black (DH's choice), The Sopranos (on Blu Ray, DH's choice), Nashville (both), Fargo (DH's choice), Reign (mine), Revenge (DH mostly), Hannibal (mostly me), Californication (DH) and we've also seen Weeds (DH), Mad Men (DH's choice), Breaking Bad (DH), Dexter (DH), Desperate Housewives (both), Six Feet Under (DH), The Tudors (both) and House (mine). I've heard of The Wire but never seen it, is it good?

Sorry to hear about your tabby, he was pretty:( Your Black & White girl is also really pretty and cute. I lost my blind Somali back in October 2012, she was 16 as well and had liver failure and needed to be put to sleep:( We'd only had her for about 5-6 years as her previous owner, a friend of DH's, couldn't have her anymore and no one else could take her. I still remember her calling us during our trip to paris and asking us. I told DH to call her back right away and say yes:flower: We got our current cat at the local cat shelter in January 2013, she's a small mixed breed, thinking she was a runt of the litter. I'm pretty sure she's some type of Forest Cat mix given her fur and personality. She was a little over 1 year old and is Blue & White and semi-longhaired. Her previous owner abused her and she was pretty hand shy at first. Our first encounter at the shelter was she bit us both but we took her anyway:haha: She seemed like she needed us. She's gotten better though and now barely bites us unless she's been overstimulted with being petted and we miss the signs. She follows me around and lies next to me on the sofa and lies at my feet in the bed. I hear from DH that she sometimes sleeps on my breast when I'm sleeping:kiss:


----------



## Britta C

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been absent but the holidays have been crazy. I think that I'm honestly going to miss the distraction. I hope everyone is doing well. 

Dojen- those are some adorable kitties. I'm so sorry to hear about your tabby. I had one that looked almost just like him when I was little. I have a bunch of fur-babies myself! Three little girl chihuahuas and 1 beautiful Siamese mix kitty that we adopted from the shelter a couple of years ago. He was abandoned by his family but is such a sweetheart.

Kat- how in the world do you have time for all those shows? :haha: Although i suppose I can't say much since dh and I are fanatics when it comes to our shows. I would list them all, but I'm not sure I want to see how long the list is! :haha:

Afm: wow some really weird stuff happened after my HSG! :wacko: So HSG went beautifully then 3 days later at night I experience some of the most excruciating cramps of my life followed by a day of brown spotting. That continues Sunday and Monday. So that Monday I called my RE since I had to make a follow up a appt anyway and casually mentioned the spotting since I disn't want to come across as overreacting and they assured me it was normal.:shrug: Well by Monday night I realize this is a full blown period! I literally had a 13 day cycle after taking the Provera and getting the HSG on CD 11 then had the worst period of my life. Boo!

But I figured since my next Re visit isn't until January 7, I might as well make this cycle count. My Gyno prescribed me a round of clomid before recommending me to an Re back in November and they never monitor me anyway so I went ahead and took it so that I would actually o this cycle.Today was O day confirmed by opks and the cramping bloated feeling I always get. :happydance: So tomorrow officially starts my tww for the first cycle after my HSG. 
DH and I have been BDing at all the right times and I think we're going to go tonight and tomorrow as well just to keep our bases covered.
I really would love it if we could make it happen this month without the iui!


----------



## dojenstein

Hi Britta! Yes, My tabby Maxi was a special guy. He was deaf soon after birth and had the worlds loudest meow. He was also aggressive but loved to spoon with me every night. Now my Callie is my fur baby. It's amazing how comforting they can be. I just feel good knowing I rescued her from a hard life on the street.

That's weird about your HSG. I'm actually going for mine on Friday. They say you have better chances of conceiving your first three cycles afterwards. I guess clearing the way for those egg and sperm to meet doesn't hurt. Sounds like you guys did all the right things. GL to you guys and keep us posted. The TWW can be a rough time to wait out.


----------



## KatO79

Britta C said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've been absent but the holidays have been crazy. I think that I'm honestly going to miss the distraction. I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Dojen- those are some adorable kitties. I'm so sorry to hear about your tabby. I had one that looked almost just like him when I was little. I have a bunch of fur-babies myself! Three little girl chihuahuas and 1 beautiful Siamese mix kitty that we adopted from the shelter a couple of years ago. He was abandoned by his family but is such a sweetheart.
> 
> Kat- how in the world do you have time for all those shows? :haha: Although i suppose I can't say much since dh and I are fanatics when it comes to our shows. I would list them all, but I'm not sure I want to see how long the list is! :haha:
> 
> Afm: wow some really weird stuff happened after my HSG! :wacko: So HSG went beautifully then 3 days later at night I experience some of the most excruciating cramps of my life followed by a day of brown spotting. That continues Sunday and Monday. So that Monday I called my RE since I had to make a follow up a appt anyway and casually mentioned the spotting since I disn't want to come across as overreacting and they assured me it was normal.:shrug: Well by Monday night I realize this is a full blown period! I literally had a 13 day cycle after taking the Provera and getting the HSG on CD 11 then had the worst period of my life. Boo!
> 
> But I figured since my next Re visit isn't until January 7, I might as well make this cycle count. My Gyno prescribed me a round of clomid before recommending me to an Re back in November and they never monitor me anyway so I went ahead and took it so that I would actually o this cycle.Today was O day confirmed by opks and the cramping bloated feeling I always get. :happydance: So tomorrow officially starts my tww for the first cycle after my HSG.
> DH and I have been BDing at all the right times and I think we're going to go tonight and tomorrow as well just to keep our bases covered.
> I really would love it if we could make it happen this month without the iui!


Well the ones I've listed as "seen" are ones we've seen in the past few years and are finished with seeing as there are no more episodes:winkwink: So we're down to 12 (the 1st 12 listed) although some of them we started seeing fairly recently. Some of these shows are on hiatus until after New Year's, like Sleepy Hollow. There's also one of them we only see with a friend of ours so we see maybe 3-4 episodes every 2-3 weeks, maks. Please do list some of them at least as you've peaked my curiosity, are you seeing any of the same as us:haha:

Here's hoping:dust: The cycle I had my HSG done was unsuccessful as well for me but it made me O 1 day earlier (so Oed on CD12 instead of my regular CD13, HSG done on the morning of CD11) so that was perhaps part of the problem:shrug: I guess having an HSG on CD11 or after that seems to mess with things. This is my 1st cycle after the HSG but I'm not so hopeful for some reason, partially due to lack of symptoms :shrug: I guess 16 failed cycles will do that to you:nope:

We're set for IUI next cycle (cycle #18), are you also set for your next cycle or have I missed you already saying that:wacko:


----------



## dojenstein

Oooh I hope I don't O early this cycle. But I really don't want to put off the HSG so I guess we'll see what happens. I didn't start IUI my fertility doc, Dr. Frozen Turkey, didn't give me any timeframe but it was "all in the packet" he handed me. Me and my fiance did all the tests so I assume after the HSG is done next cycle he'll put me on Clomid and then do the IUI. So I expect I'll be doing it around Jan. 22nd. Ugh, that seems so far away.


----------



## KatO79

dojenstein said:


> Oooh I hope I don't O early this cycle. But I really don't want to put off the HSG so I guess we'll see what happens. I didn't start IUI my fertility doc, Dr. Frozen Turkey, didn't give me any timeframe but it was "all in the packet" he handed me. Me and my fiance did all the tests so I assume after the HSG is done next cycle he'll put me on Clomid and then do the IUI. So I expect I'll be doing it around Jan. 22nd. Ugh, that seems so far away.

I think it varies, some O earlier than normal and some O later after an HSG. I would've rather Oed later than normal than O earlier:winkwink: I would think if you've gotten all tests done and just need the HSG, then he can start you on IUI the cycle after the cycle you get your HSG done. That is if he's going to put you on hormones. I'll be given hormones myself to increase the chances of a BFP:thumbup:


----------



## tinadecember

Hi ladies, I haven't ventured into the long term TTC forum before because I wasn't sure what is classed as "long term" but after 17 cycles I think I'm just about ready to find support on this journey from other ladies going through the same struggles, here's my story... 

I'm Tina (27) been with my hubby mark (32) for 8 wonderful years, we have a daughter who is 4 who we conceived on our first cycle of officially trying 

Last July we got married and decided that we would try straight away for baby number 2, I definitely expected to be pregnant by Christmas time but Christmas passed and still no BFP. 8 months into our journey and I expressed my concerns to my hubby that something could be preventing us from getting pregnant. We made an appointment with our GP who was wonderful and set up some routine tests 

I had blood work taken which confirmed that I ovulate naturally and with good progesterone levels. Mark had SA tests which confirmed our worst fears, his sperm count and motility were both lower than average. We were recommended to take zinc and vitamin c capsules and return in 12 weeks time for more tests. 12 weeks passed and the results came back more or less the same 

Our consultant decided the next step was to put mark on a 3 month course of a drug called tamoxifen, this is also a drug which is given to breast cancer patients but our consultant seemed pretty optimistic that we would see results by the end of the 3 months. 

At this point we were 14 months into our journey of TTC baby 2, it was taking it's toll on us both emotionally.. Mark more so who had got it into his mind that we will never have another child and it is all his fault 

At the end of the 3 months he went for more SA tests which came back a little more positive! The motility had increased to the "lowest average" level but the count had dropped slightly. So we had less swimmers but those that were present were moving quicker than before woohoo!! 

The consultant suggested that we try clomid as a last resort... I'm now on 50mg for 4 cycles currently on cycle 2 and at about 6DPO, no symptoms to report apart from sore nipples but I had this last cycle. I think it's a side effect from the clomid 

This is our last shot before we take the plunge and find the money for IVF. Unfortunately because we already have a child we've been told that we wouldn't get any help with funding from the NHS which I find disgusting. Just because I already have a child should I be punished for wanting my child to have a sibling? If there's a medically proven problem, children or not then in my opinion help should be given. What do we pay our taxes for after all?? 

So that's me girls and a little insight into my journey 

Xx


----------



## deafgal01

Tina -have your husband tried a vitamin specifically to boost his testerone/swimmers? This type of stuff didn't help my husband as we couldn't get him to produce any. I can't remember the name but it has the word boost in it somewhere.

Welcome to our group, Tina. You certainly count as a ltttc. I hope you get your bfp soon though.


----------



## DBZ34

Welcome Tina! 

Has your hubby tried taking Omega-3? My DH's SA came back as normal, but his motility and morphology were on the low side. When he went in for a follow-up, the doctor suggested that he take Omega-3 for better sperm production/better quality sperm. When we went in for our IUI, his SA was much better. So it's worth a shot...you never know. 

Good luck with TTC, Tina. I know that TTC#2 can be just as hard as TTC #1. :hugs: The journey and heartache of LTTTC is the same, even if you have a little one at home to love. 

I suppose the NHS is just focusing on the people without kids because if they don't, where would they draw the line for funding? People with two kids? Three? I guess they look at it as you don't have a "problem" conceiving because you've done it before, even though secondary infertility is an issue that a lot of couples have...plus your DH doesn't have azoospermia, so there is a chance you two will have success naturally.

Truthfully though, I don't think there's anything wrong with prioritizing women who don't have children at home...I'm all for helping those who are a worse off first and then working on the next group. Maybe if the NHS had like a 'you have to go this long without conceiving a second child and then you can have funding' policy, that would be more fair...

Anyway, good luck this cycle! Maybe you won't even have to worry about it at all. :)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, 

Deafgal - yes we tried motilityboost and the other one which I can't remember the name of now! They cost a small fortune and didn't make a difference! 

DBZ34 - no we haven't tried omega 3, that could be something to think about. Yeah I agree with you that of course focus has to be on couples who don't have children but £5000 is a lot of money for one shot at it, even if partial funding was an option it would be a great help. 

Xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi everyone and hope you all have a wonderful new year tomorrow!

I have had a crazy few months and really needed a break after the IUI came back negative. 
Dojen... Sorry to hear about your cat passing. I also have two cats one Long hair tortoise and a short hair male tabby. I also have a dog, she is a mutton all mutts. Love them all to bits.

Welcome to all the new people, I see a few new names. I wish everyone the absolute best in their journey, but do want to mention this thread is specifically for those of us that have no children.
I feel like a horrid person having to mention this, however this is our retreat from the world of those that have a little one to call their own. There are unique feelings and greiviences that We share that those attempting third and seconds may not understand. Some of us have and may wish to vent about those which already have children and feel they can no longer express those thoughts and feelings.

I thank you for your understanding, and sincerely wish you the best luck this upcoming year! Here is to a 2015 Baby


----------



## DBZ34

Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Happy new year to you.

I've been quiet for a while as AF has been awol for four months, my body was betraying me and making me think I was pg, which symptoms such as bbs growing etc. finally persuaded my GP to do blood tests which were of course negative. AF finally turned up (but light) on New Years day!

Fingers crossed this is finally our year ladies


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks wanna. Hope this year is better for u!


----------



## Myshelsong

I hate it when my body tricks me into thinking I could be pregnant. Especially when I rationally know those symptoms aren't really symptoms. But to not have af for months and still gets. Negative must have been heartbreaking.
I can't believe your doctor is so unconcerned about your last cycle. Have you thought about seeing another Dr? You really deserve someone on your side.

Wish you all well


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> I hate it when my body tricks me into thinking I could be pregnant. Especially when I rationally know those symptoms aren't really symptoms. But to not have af for months and still gets. Negative must have been heartbreaking.
> I can't believe your doctor is so unconcerned about your last cycle. Have you thought about seeing another Dr? You really deserve someone on your side.
> 
> Wish you all well

Annoyingly we got some really convincing faint lines.

This is also a new GP since the old one was utter crap. I've only ever found one decent GP and he was a young guy just qualified......he was awesome though.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Wannabe that sounds awful.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM I am 10 DPO and not really feeling optimistic. I have been so sick this year with a horrible sinus infection but thankfully that is almost cleared up. 
Trying to look forward to the new year, Hubs got me tickets to the Orchestra on Jan 24 so that should be fun. then he is leaving for Calgary for a week.


----------



## KatO79

Well AF was a no show today which is a bit unusual as I'm sure I Oed CD13 but I'm not so optimistic. She'll probably show up tomorrow or maybe even the day after. We'll see. Was otherwise looking forward to scheduling my CD2/3 US with the clinic today, as amazing as that sounds:dohh:


----------



## KatO79

So AF is starting to come today, have cramping and there's red blood when I wipe. Ended up calling the clinic today to schedule my 1st U/S and "Hormone Injection 101" class. Based on what I told her, she said it would be best for me to come Friday January 9th.

So excited to start my 1st IUI and hoping it works :happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck with the IUI!! 

The hormone injection was the worst part for me because I'm afraid of needles! I had to have DH inject me and then I was freaked out by the idea of him injecting me. lol. But we practiced with the nurse and then when he had to do it at home, he was awesome at it. I didn't even bruise or anything. But, man was I glad when I responded quickly and we got to stop the injections early. lol.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Good luck with the IUI!!
> 
> The hormone injection was the worst part for me because I'm afraid of needles! I had to have DH inject me and then I was freaked out by the idea of him injecting me. lol. But we practiced with the nurse and then when he had to do it at home, he was awesome at it. I didn't even bruise or anything. But, man was I glad when I responded quickly and we got to stop the injections early. lol.


Thanks DBZ34:hugs:

I can imagine it not being fun for people afraid of needles but I'm actually ok with them. Good your DH became such a pro quickly at it:thumbup: I'm afraid mine would fumble too much with it:haha::dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

I did the injections myself, and it really was not bad. It did take me a few countdowns to do it, but I foundmine painless.
Good luck hun!!
AFM I am doing beta test on Friday. Not sure if I am being overly optimistic since all we did was Femera no IUI this cycle, but hey at least we know we hit ovulation.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I did the injections myself, and it really was not bad. It did take me a few countdowns to do it, but I foundmine painless.
> Good luck hun!!
> AFM I am doing beta test on Friday. Not sure if I am being overly optimistic since all we did was Femera no IUI this cycle, but hey at least we know we hit ovulation.


I'm thinking I'll be the same way, manning myself up for it the first couple of times:bodyb: 

Thanks Myshelsong:hugs: Good luck with your test, here's hoping it's a BFP :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Good news ladies, my FS says, "I'm going to let you get pregnant." I'm so glad he's "allowing me to try." What would I do without him? Because I have obviously just been waiting for his permission to finally fall pregnant again. :dohh: He has such terrible bedside manner, but he's so good at doing the investigative stuff. Can't have everything, I guess. 

Does anyone else's doctor say things like that? 

But, my NK cells count is down closer to normal, just not low enough to say that it isn't causing issues during pregnancy and they aren't attacking the bean while it's trying to implant, so I'm going to end up getting some intralipids as soon as I get a positive test and hope that means I won't have another loss. At least that's the plan for right now. We'll see what else my FS will "let" me do when we have our follow up appointment. lol.


----------



## DBZ34

Oooh, a beta on Friday! That's so exciting, Myshel!! :D I can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Good news ladies, my FS says, "I'm going to let you get pregnant." I'm so glad he's "allowing me to try." What would I do without him? Because I have obviously just been waiting for his permission to finally fall pregnant again. :dohh: He has such terrible bedside manner, but he's so good at doing the investigative stuff. Can't have everything, I guess.
> 
> Does anyone else's doctor say things like that?
> 
> But, my NK cells count is down closer to normal, just not low enough to say that it isn't causing issues during pregnancy and they aren't attacking the bean while it's trying to implant, so I'm going to end up getting some intralipids as soon as I get a positive test and hope that means I won't have another loss. At least that's the plan for right now. We'll see what else my FS will "let" me do when we have our follow up appointment. lol.

Oh my:dohh: Hope it was just a bad joke:haha: My RE hasn't said anything inappropriate but I've only seen her once back in early November so we'll see but I doubt it as she seems very proper and nice:haha:

Hope the intralipids help:thumbup: Yes it'll be exciting to see what he otherwise gives you permission to do :rofl:


----------



## Myshelsong

When I went to my first appointment years ago my first Dr told me that most likely I will get pregnant right away after seeing him and gave me a pregnancy binder about what to expect while pregnant. But he would book so tests just in case. Then shoved me out the door.
This was after I told him we were trying for over a year with no luck.

Should have found a new one right away! Lol


----------



## deafgal01

LOL... My dr hasn't said anything of the sort to me. Though I did have an experience where my spouse and I met a dr for the first time and it was on that first visit with the dr that he made a bad joke. :dohh: Needless to say, we never went back to that clinic or that dr and we found another one about 6 months later to go with.


----------



## Han2015

Hi my name is Hannah, just joined the forum today after s very difficult month. Have been ttc 18month. Both my dh and I have had millions of test including lap surgery and both come back clear. We are in the unexplained infertility bracket. I have found this week difficult due to being 11 days late for af. finally thought it was our time but got bfn and bfn, ad finally started on Friday. Along with this I have discovered my 18 year old nephew has got his gf pregnant. I know I should not be jealous and hate having ghis emotion but it so hard. I am sure you will all understand the feelings. It's hard to talk to my friends as they all have young babies and all say just relax it will happen! I hate people saying that!! Anyway thought I would join and hopefully get support from you love ladies x


----------



## KatO79

Han2015 said:


> Hi my name is Hannah, just joined the forum today after s very difficult month. Have been ttc 18month. Both my dh and I have had millions of test including lap surgery and both come back clear. We are in the unexplained infertility bracket. I have found this week difficult due to being 11 days late for af. finally thought it was our time but got bfn and bfn, ad finally started on Friday. Along with this I have discovered my 18 year old nephew has got his gf pregnant. I know I should not be jealous and hate having ghis emotion but it so hard. I am sure you will all understand the feelings. It's hard to talk to my friends as they all have young babies and all say just relax it will happen! I hate people saying that!! Anyway thought I would join and hopefully get support from you love ladies x

Welcome Han2015:wave:

My DH and I are also in the unexplained fertility bracket, so frustrating:nope: We're also in the LTTTC bracket as we've been trying for 1 year and 3 months and are starting IUI on this cycle, which is our 18th cycle. I know how bad it is to get your hopes up when AF is late, tried that back in August when AF was 5 days late. I also understand how you feel about your 18 year old nephew getting his gf pregnant. Typical that the young can get pregnant so easily:nope: My MIL also told me to just relax like 100s of times and I know how annoying it is to hear. Unfortunately people without issues conceiving typically use this in a misguided attempt to be helpful but it's just frustrating to hear it time and time again:dohh:

I've been on this forum since May 2014 and have found the ladies here super nice and helpful so I'm sure you'll feel at home here soon and find lots of lovely ladies to talk to:happydance:


----------



## Han2015

I totally get how you feel. We have been classed as unexained infertility. Been trying for 18 months. If one more person just uses the phrase just relax it will hAppen I will scream !


----------



## Han2015

Thanks for your reply, still trying to work out how to replies and forum works! It's hard from a phone! Good luck with this months iui. I bet it's felt like a lifetime to get to that stage. My thoughts will be with you. I really hope it all works out for you. Everyone I see a ltttc get a bfp it does mAke me feel positive that we are not completely out.


----------



## KatO79

Han2015 said:


> I totally get how you feel. We have been classed as unexained infertility. Been trying for 18 months. If one more person just uses the phrase just relax it will hAppen I will scream !

I know that feeling as well :rofl: I got DH to get his mother to stop saying it because I felt like if she said it one more time, I was gonna slap her in the face:wacko:



Han2015 said:


> Thanks for your reply, still trying to work out how to replies and forum works! It's hard from a phone! Good luck with this months iui. I bet it's felt like a lifetime to get to that stage. My thoughts will be with you. I really hope it all works out for you. Everyone I see a ltttc get a bfp it does mAke me feel positive that we are not completely out.

No problem! If you want to reply to someone's post, just push on the "Reply with quote" on the lower right side of the person's post and it should open the "Reply to thread" window and you should see the quote in the space where you write.

Thank you Han2015:hugs: It truely did, especially since the rule is you need to TTC for at least 12 months naturally in this country before you can get a referral, no matter your age. It's because the state pays for it if you wait for a referral. Then our GP delayed things by refusing to help us get the tests the clinic wanted and then Christmas got in the way so we were delayed by 2 months:dohh: Anyway thank you so much for your support! I hope you soon get your BFP as well:happydance: Will you be starting any fertility treatments?


----------



## DBZ34

My best friend told me to "relax and it will happen" and I had to say, Please don't ever say that to me again or I will throttle you. Then I launched into a 'Do you know how many times I've had to hear that phrase?' rant. Then I pointed out how I was very relaxed my first year of trying and that didn't seem to help. Only getting medical intervention helped, so obviously relaxing was not my problem. At all. I hate that phrase.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> My best friend told me to "relax and it will happen" and I had to say, Please don't ever say that to me again or I will throttle you. Then I launched into a 'Do you know how many times I've had to hear that phrase?' rant. Then I pointed out how I was very relaxed my first year of trying and that didn't seem to help. Only getting medical intervention helped, so obviously relaxing was not my problem. At all. I hate that phrase.


People are just deaf to anything we tell them:nope: 

A good example: my big brother (½ brother, same mother but different fathers) started debating with me recently when I posted about how annoying it is to hear this saying (among others) on FB. He was so arrogant about it and when I could see he wasn't interested in hearing anything I had to say and no article would sway him the slightest, I told him that maybe we should drop it and discuss it at a later date (like when I have a baby and am not using my whole being into getting through IUI). But nope he just said I didn't want to discuss it further because the conversation wasn't going my way and that I should post on when I was "ready for an adult conversation":wacko: Surprising thing is him and his wife used 5 years on fertility treatments before they had their daughter (ther started when his wife was 41) but doesn't seem it made him more empathic to what I'm going through:nope: On a side note, I don't know why he constantly has this need to win any discussion and see me as childish and spoiled when I'm not at all, despite the fact my parents spoiled me in a materialistic sense (although I was emotionally abused by my mother for years).

So yeah, some people are just impossible to discuss TTCing with, especially if you haven't been able to conceive within 3-6 months:dohh:


----------



## Han2015

KatO79 said:


> Han2015 said:
> 
> 
> I totally get how you feel. We have been classed as unexained infertility. Been trying for 18 months. If one more person just uses the phrase just relax it will hAppen I will scream !
> 
> I know that feeling as well :rofl: I got DH to get his mother to stop saying it because I felt like if she said it one more time, I was gonna slap her in the face:wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Han2015 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply, still trying to work out how to replies and forum works! It's hard from a phone! Good luck with this months iui. I bet it's felt like a lifetime to get to that stage. My thoughts will be with you. I really hope it all works out for you. Everyone I see a ltttc get a bfp it does mAke me feel positive that we are not completely out.Click to expand...
> 
> No problem! If you want to reply to someone's post, just push on the "Reply with quote" on the lower right side of the person's post and it should open the "Reply to thread" window and you should see the quote in the space where you write.
> 
> Thank you Han2015:hugs: It truely did, especially since the rule is you need to TTC for at least 12 months naturally in this country before you can get a referral, no matter your age. It's because the state pays for it if you wait for a referral. Then our GP delayed things by refusing to help us get the tests the clinic wanted and then Christmas got in the way so we were delayed by 2 months:dohh: Anyway thank you so much for your support! I hope you soon get your BFP as well:happydance: Will you be starting any fertility treatments?Click to expand...



We were referred to fertility clinic by gp at 12months stage but until we have been trying for 2 years they won't discuss fertity treatment with us other then saying we will not qualify for free ivf due to not meeting the criteria. My dh has a daughter from a previous relationship so rules us out from any free treatment on NHs. :( we will be two years in April so hopefully they will give us advice on what to do next! They have done lots of tests but all come back clear.


----------



## Han2015

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> My best friend told me to "relax and it will happen" and I had to say, Please don't ever say that to me again or I will throttle you. Then I launched into a 'Do you know how many times I've had to hear that phrase?' rant. Then I pointed out how I was very relaxed my first year of trying and that didn't seem to help. Only getting medical intervention helped, so obviously relaxing was not my problem. At all. I hate that phrase.
> 
> 
> People are just deaf to anything we tell them:nope:
> 
> A good example: my big brother (½ brother, same mother but different fathers) started debating with me recently when I posted about how annoying it is to hear this saying (among others) on FB. He was so arrogant about it and when I could see he wasn't interested in hearing anything I had to say and no article would sway him the slightest, I told him that maybe we should drop it and discuss it at a later date (like when I have a baby and am not using my whole being into getting through IUI). But nope he just said I didn't want to discuss it further because the conversation wasn't going my way and that I should post on when I was "ready for an adult conversation":wacko: Surprising thing is him and his wife used 5 years on fertility treatments before they had their daughter (ther started when his wife was 41) but doesn't seem it made him more empathic to what I'm going through:nope: On a side note, I don't know why he constantly has this need to win any discussion and see me as childish and spoiled when I'm not at all, despite the fact my parents spoiled me in a materialistic sense (although I was emotionally abused by my mother for years).
> 
> So yeah, some people are just impossible to discuss TTCing with, especially if you haven't been able to conceive within 3-6 months:dohh:Click to expand...


family's huh! After my lap surgery to find out if I had endo my sister came around to see me and all she could talk about was having her tubes tied in a couple of weeks (she has 3 kids). I mean how insensitive can you get! I really think your right in that it is impossible to discuss trying with some people, even family!


----------



## KatO79

Han2015 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> My best friend told me to "relax and it will happen" and I had to say, Please don't ever say that to me again or I will throttle you. Then I launched into a 'Do you know how many times I've had to hear that phrase?' rant. Then I pointed out how I was very relaxed my first year of trying and that didn't seem to help. Only getting medical intervention helped, so obviously relaxing was not my problem. At all. I hate that phrase.
> 
> 
> People are just deaf to anything we tell them:nope:
> 
> A good example: my big brother (½ brother, same mother but different fathers) started debating with me recently when I posted about how annoying it is to hear this saying (among others) on FB. He was so arrogant about it and when I could see he wasn't interested in hearing anything I had to say and no article would sway him the slightest, I told him that maybe we should drop it and discuss it at a later date (like when I have a baby and am not using my whole being into getting through IUI). But nope he just said I didn't want to discuss it further because the conversation wasn't going my way and that I should post on when I was "ready for an adult conversation":wacko: Surprising thing is him and his wife used 5 years on fertility treatments before they had their daughter (ther started when his wife was 41) but doesn't seem it made him more empathic to what I'm going through:nope: On a side note, I don't know why he constantly has this need to win any discussion and see me as childish and spoiled when I'm not at all, despite the fact my parents spoiled me in a materialistic sense (although I was emotionally abused by my mother for years).
> 
> So yeah, some people are just impossible to discuss TTCing with, especially if you haven't been able to conceive within 3-6 months:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> family's huh! After my lap surgery to find out if I had endo my sister came around to see me and all she could talk about was having her tubes tied in a couple of weeks (she has 3 kids). I mean how insensitive can you get! I really think your right in that it is impossible to discuss trying with some people, even family!Click to expand...


Wow what's up with that:nope: I don't get why people are so insensitive these days. I'm sorry you're also dealing with insensitive and frustrating siblings.


----------



## deafgal01

Uh that's exactly why I avoid discussing the topic with family. I don't want to hear them say to me "oh you need to relax" or "I'm praying for you". Shut the fuck up and leave me alone unless you can give me a baby to raise as my own. That's what I feel like saying when people say either phrase. :dohh: Wow...

Yeah, some of them are just incapable of having a discussion about this.


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh my gosh deafgal that is hilarious! I hope you do say that, will teach them right.
I normally dramatically roll my eyes and say loudly and with recognizable rage twitching through my eyes that No relaxing will not help, it didn't help the first two years and that the Dr has promised me no amount of meditation or vitamins will sold our issues. Then I punch them in theface. Or I want to.

Anyways we are doing IUI again this month!
Trip for work got cancelled so we are a go. Third night of femera done and done, going to get follicles checked on Monday hoping to have this all done by the weekend! Doubtful but one can hope I think.


----------



## Stine

New to this group. Hope it's ok if join. Long story short, was married & tried for 4 years, no results. New husband been trying for 3 years, still nothing. Finally got into an RE who can't understand why I'm not pregnant yet either. I hate the term "unexplained" and hearing from my friends "stop trying, it will happen"! Currently in the tww and I'm going out of my mind. 4dpo I want it hurry and get my BFP or have AF show so I can start the process of IUI. They never waned to try it on me for some silly reason but now due to my age they suddenly want to try. Rants over. Thanks for reading. Sticky baby dust to everyone!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Stine, welcome to the group. Sorry you are having the issues.

Had my IUI yesterdat and not really optomistic. SA came in again low but at least motility was better I guess. Oh well, we booked our Cuba trip so excited for Feb 7 to come! Need a break from all this


----------



## deafgal01

My- your trip to Cuba sounds fun! I bet you're looking forward to that!

Stine- welcome. Hope you get your bfp soon. Sucks that you have "unexplained" fertility issues.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> New to this group. Hope it's ok if join. Long story short, was married & tried for 4 years, no results. New husband been trying for 3 years, still nothing. Finally got into an RE who can't understand why I'm not pregnant yet either. I hate the term "unexplained" and hearing from my friends "stop trying, it will happen"! Currently in the tww and I'm going out of my mind. 4dpo I want it hurry and get my BFP or have AF show so I can start the process of IUI. They never waned to try it on me for some silly reason but now due to my age they suddenly want to try. Rants over. Thanks for reading. Sticky baby dust to everyone!!!


Hi Stine :wave:

Yes I'm in the unexplained category myself and am also tired of hearing the Whole "stop trying and it'll happen" from family members. It's just so annoying when you're in the unexplained category because then people assume you're "trying too hard" and just need to relax and take a vacation:dohh: I'd rather of hade some issue with me or DH so people would be more understanding.

Totally get the want to either see a BFP or AF soon so you can start IUI. I felt like that myself a couple of weeks ago. It was AF so I'm currently in my 2WW of my 1st IUI. 

Looking forward to hearing if it's a BFP or you will start IUI:happydance:




Myshelsong said:


> Hi Stine, welcome to the group. Sorry you are having the issues.
> 
> Had my IUI yesterdat and not really optomistic. SA came in again low but at least motility was better I guess. Oh well, we booked our Cuba trip so excited for Feb 7 to come! Need a break from all this


Awww sorry Myshelsong:hugs: Here's hoping it gives you a BFP:happydance:

If it doesn't though, will you be moving on to IVF or will you be trying injectables + IUI?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Stine, welcome to the group. Sorry you are having the issues.
> 
> Had my IUI yesterdat and not really optomistic. SA came in again low but at least motility was better I guess. Oh well, we booked our Cuba trip so excited for Feb 7 to come! Need a break from all this

Got everything crossed for you!

Hi Stine


----------



## Stine

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies!

MY- Hope you have fun in Cuba. Can't wait to hear all about it. Ill keep my fingers crossed for your IUI. Only takes one my Dr keeps telling me so hopefully that one was in that batch :thumbup:

KAT- Thank you so much for totally understanding my issues. OMG you sound exactly like how I feel daily.

I really don't want to look into anything to close but I have had mild cramping since 2DPO and had the worst headache and nausea all day. I tend to get the last 2 symptoms closer to 10DPO so IDK. After trying for so long ya kinda have a hard time getting your hopes up at anything, or at least I do. Is anyone testing soon??


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Kat, we have the go-ahead to do two more IUi this time with injectables. Gonal-F and hopefully we will get more than one follicle when we do that. How was your IU I!? My IUI this time around was actually quite painful after. I had some heavy duty cramping and even dark brown spotting. I am still tender but feeling better. Super tired but I blame the prometrium.

Deafgal, I am definitely looking forward to Cuba and hanging out on the beach. Good thing is that we will know for sure by the time we leave so I won't know to either a) avoid all alcohol or b) drink the entire resort dry!

Thanks wannabe how are you doing?

Right now I feel like this is going to be the longest two week wait of my life. It is our nine year dating anniversary this weekend so we are going to Toronto to see an orchestra and have a nice night at a hotel. Trying to feel optimistic and hopeful for this month and at the same time trying to enjoy life. This is hard.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat, we have the go-ahead to do two more IUi this time with injectables. Gonal-F and hopefully we will get more than one follicle when we do that. How was your IU I!? My IUI this time around was actually quite painful after. I had some heavy duty cramping and even dark brown spotting. I am still tender but feeling better. Super tired but I blame the prometrium.

OK sounds good:thumbup: More follicles also give a slightly better chance:winkwink: I had 2 follicles ready to pop on IUI day which was on the 19th. Mine was ok but it hurt when she put the tube in through my cervix:wacko: I got to lie there for like 30 seconds before she got me up and threw me out with an HPT in my hand. To be fair I think they were pretty busy that day as my IUI started about 15 minutes after it was supposed to because there were so many people. I only had very minor cramping the day after but otherwise was just exhausted the day after. I also had to deliver DH's sperm sample on IUI day as his back went out shortly after he made it so I had to last second get up and dressed:wacko: If it doesn't work, they'll up my Puregon dose a bit from the 50 IU I was taking.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat, we have the go-ahead to do two more IUi this time with injectables. Gonal-F and hopefully we will get more than one follicle when we do that. How was your IU I!? My IUI this time around was actually quite painful after. I had some heavy duty cramping and even dark brown spotting. I am still tender but feeling better. Super tired but I blame the prometrium.
> 
> Deafgal, I am definitely looking forward to Cuba and hanging out on the beach. Good thing is that we will know for sure by the time we leave so I won't know to either a) avoid all alcohol or b) drink the entire resort dry!
> 
> Thanks wannabe how are you doing?
> 
> Right now I feel like this is going to be the longest two week wait of my life. It is our nine year dating anniversary this weekend so we are going to Toronto to see an orchestra and have a nice night at a hotel. Trying to feel optimistic and hopeful for this month and at the same time trying to enjoy life. This is hard.

I'm ok Hun. Been a bit MIA because AF went awol for four months and we had some faint lines to begin with, but all blood tests came back negative :cry:

Pushed the GP to try to find out what was going on, because my cycles had been regular for three years. He did some investigation are diagnosed me with an under active thyroid. Apparently my levels had been indicative of under active thyroid for some time but my previous GP centre didn't do anything about it :dohh:

Now back on meds for PCOS/iR and on thyroxine. He seems to think it may help us get preggers :happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

good luck wanna- finally some progress so hopefully you get your bfp soon.

myshel- I hope you get a bfp and then you can enjoy Cuba knowing you can celebrate your bfp.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Do you ladies mind if I join you? We have been trying for 13 months. This month was our second round of femara, AF was 2 days late and just started tonite. I am gutted... I was sure it had worked this time.... Im ready to give up hope...


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Miskas, and welcome. Hope this journey ponds soon for you.
I noticed Femera increased my LP as well. Sorry for your negative.

Well I am five days past IUI and cannot keep my mind off of it. Guess this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life. On another note, I am crazy emotional again. Stupid progesterone and life sucking so hard! Oh well, started a painting today. Hoping it will help get my mind off of things.


----------



## Miskas mommy

So I was Sure AF was starting last night, but today it seems to be gone? just a light pink when i wipe.... Temp did take a pretty big drop today so i am not holding out much hope for this cycle... But i did get my blood work results back today from my factor five leiden test. It came back Not Present!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## dede3124

Not sure what I am looking for but maybe I will find it lol just finished failed cycle 15. We have seen an ob and have tested ok on an sa, cd3 blood, cd 21 blood, and hsg. I temp and opk so I know I ovulate. Have 27-29 day cycles with 13-14 day lp. Have done acupuncture for months. I had a us done and they think they found polyps. I have surgery planned to look, but they are not sure. I was starting to get excited thinking maybe I could be successful is our attempts for a bfp. However, last month I spotted two days before my period, that has never happened before. This month my cycle was only 24 days long, that has never happened either. Currently worried that even with my procedure I will still struggle as my cycle is now messing up. I don't want to live in the perpetual cycle of failed cycles anymore, but don't want to give up either. Hoping!


----------



## Stine

Miskas- Welcome to the group :flower: I too have begun to lose hope but try my hardest everyday to keep my head high in hope that one day I will have my BFP.

Myshel- What are you painting? I am super emotional right now too at 9DPO. I need to find something to keep my mind active like you with your painting. Ive been going crazy during this tww.

Dede- OMG I totally understand having everything positive but still no BFP. DH had his SA yesterday and everything came back normal. All my test have been normal but still no BFP. I am about to have my 5th HSG if I dont have my BFP this month. I had my last one done over 7 years ago which should everything was fine but my current RE thinks my tubes might be blocked due to some surgeries that might have caused issues over time.

As I mentioned Im now 9DPO and I started spotting this morning so with my track record I know I wont get my BFP this month. I tend to spot every month and I think I have a LP defect but the Dr's think I am fine. Can't convince them to test my progesterone or check for a LP defect so IDK what more to do. If my HSG still comes back good then Ill start Letrozole in March with my IUI since 6 rounds of Clomid didnt work for me last time. 
Anyone ever try Letrozole? Just want to know what to expect. Never had an IUI either so Im very nervous about that. Any advice you ladies can share with me would be so helpful. Im a ball of nerves right now. :wacko:


----------



## Stine

So, I'm silly. I just realized Letrozole is Femara. Still, what can I expect?...


----------



## crystal8

Stine said:


> So, I'm silly. I just realized Letrozole is Femara. Still, what can I expect?...

I like letrozole much better than clomid. I get almost no side effects on it. I take it right before bed. I occasionally get night sweats on it, and some mood swings. I'm on 5 mg this time instead of 2.5 mg so we'll see if there's anything different.

IUI's are pretty fast and painless, at least in my experience. If you've already had HSGs you've had way worse. It's the monitoring that I find time consuming and stressful. The actual procedure is nothing to worry about.


----------



## KatO79

*Stine:* IUIs are not that bad. The worse part is the monitoring and if you're on injectables, the shots:wacko: I don't know how they Work entirely where you live but I can tell you how my IUI#1 in Denmark was:

They started off with an U/S on CD2 (norm is either CD2 or CD3) to see if I had any ovarian cysts. Then, since I was going to go on injectables, tought me how to give myself shots. They scheduled the next U/S for CD9 (norm is between CD8 and CD10) to see how my ovaries where reacting to the meds. This time they saw 2 large follies in my left ovary and only very small ones in my right ovary. She felt I was ready to trigger due to the follies sizes and how thick my lining was so ordered me to take the trigger shot on CD10 (the next day) at 11:30 PM and scheduled my IUI for CD12 at 11:30 AM. They did one last scan to measure the 2 follicles one last time and then she stuck the tube up in me with DH's :spermy: and injected them into the uterus. That was it. She gave me an HPT and told me to test 16dpiui and call the clinic with the answer so if it's a BFN, they're ready to run IUI#2 when my AF shows up (if it hasn't at that point already). If it's a BFP, they'll want to schedule a scan at 8 weeks along to see if it's a viable pregnancy or not.


----------



## Miskas mommy

i start my 3rd dose of femara in 2 days... hopefully this damn cold will get out of here so that we can get some BDing in!! thanks for the chin up ladies... :dust:


----------



## KatO79

Well AF showed up in her full glory today so we'll be starting on IUI #2 right away:dohh: 

Called the clinic today and got an appointment for U/S #1 tomorrow afternoon. Good thing I took an HPT anyway early this morning because she asked me if I had. Why did I have a sneaking suspicion they would ask :shrug: Totally crazy since I'm bleeding _waaay_ too much (plus I'm cramping) for it to be anything but AF :dohh: They must've been busy this morning since I was on hold for like 6 minutes.

So here we go again!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Kat, Sorry to hear about the negative. I am glad you are remaining positive and ready to move onto the next cycle. I spent the whole day sulking and crying after my first failed IUI.

Miskas - How is the Femara treating you? 

Looks like we have failed another IUI. Took and Early pregnancy test and came back negative, but will go into the clinic tomorrow for Beta confirmation. Not sure how I feel about this right now. Well I am devastated, but am I surprised? We had another not great SA and I only had one Follicle .... oh well.
Taking a month break and going to enjoy the sun and sand in Cuba next week. After that we are going on Gonal-F and fingers crossed with the vitamins and luck our SA motility and numbers will jump up.

Here is to hoping!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat, Sorry to hear about the negative. I am glad you are remaining positive and ready to move onto the next cycle. I spent the whole day sulking and crying after my first failed IUI.
> 
> Miskas - How is the Femara treating you?
> 
> Looks like we have failed another IUI. Took and Early pregnancy test and came back negative, but will go into the clinic tomorrow for Beta confirmation. Not sure how I feel about this right now. Well I am devastated, but am I surprised? We had another not great SA and I only had one Follicle .... oh well.
> Taking a month break and going to enjoy the sun and sand in Cuba next week. After that we are going on Gonal-F and fingers crossed with the vitamins and luck our SA motility and numbers will jump up.
> 
> Here is to hoping!


I guess I feel like there's no use in thinking too much about it and just need to move forward. We did the blame game for a little while yesterday (DH blaming himself and me blaming myself) when I started spotting and having very light cramping and knew it was AF. So that's that. DH and I have made a plan that I'm not to be stressed this cycle and he won't be doing anything physically straining for his back (so he doesn't have problems and spil some of his sample again) the 2-2½ weeks. I'll also try and be even more positive mentally and try some visualation exercises I've read about online e.g. while the IUI is happening imagine the follie(s) getting fertilized. We're hoping it'll all help things and I'll get my BFP this time. I'll be on a slightly elevated dose of Puregon, will know tomorrow how much they're raising it from the 50 IU I was on before.

So sorry Myshelsong:hugs: But it sounds like a good plan to try with injectables. I think it gives a slightly higher success rate. Will you be trying 3 IUIs with injectables than? I don't think success and follicle amount always is so tight knit. I've read of people having 3 follies and getting a BFN and then next cycle having 1 follie and getting their BFP. I think it's partly dumb luck. Hope you have a great trip and that it's your lucky IUI next time :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong and Kat, sorry for your negatives ladies. It never gets easier! Xx


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> Looks like we have failed another IUI. Took and Early pregnancy test and came back negative, but will go into the clinic tomorrow for Beta confirmation. Not sure how I feel about this right now. Well I am devastated, but am I surprised? We had another not great SA and I only had one Follicle .... oh well.
> Taking a month break and going to enjoy the sun and sand in Cuba next week. After that we are going on Gonal-F and fingers crossed with the vitamins and luck our SA motility and numbers will jump up.
> 
> Here is to hoping!

I struggle with male factor as well. For my first three IUIs I had only 1 follie for IUI and not so awesome sperm motility/count. Adding gonal f on top of the letrozole finally got me two follies. So hopefully it will work for you as well. Mine ended in a loss but it had nothing to do with the meds or iui. I had a nice break before iui #4 and it was good to have that time to refocus. I really want to try gonal f again but my RE won't do it until we see how my body reacts to letrozole post mc.


----------



## Renaendel

Hey, two years past LTTTC it is probably time I posted here. Yay year 3.

Two major losses, one gtd ectopic, lost my right tube. One suspected ectopic, and was placed on MTX to terminate the pregnancy. A few lines that have vanished and I suspect were chemical pregnancies.

Right now I am on femara 5mg, and have been since Mayish. But with only one left side ovulation in that time we are looking at upping my chances using Follitism or something equivalent. I find out on the fifth what she wants to do. Three years feels like a long time to wait for a pregnancy, but I know some of you have been here longer and I am sorry. :hugs:

I am greatful that I can get pregnant, I just wish my eggs were tougher and had better direction sense.

I do see some familiar faces in here from throughout the years. Hello!


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and they've put my dose up to 66 IU this time. So we'll see. Maybe there will be 3 follies this time instead of 2 :winkwink: No cysts apparently so that's good, otherwise they wouldn't let me start IUI #2 this month.

The nurse was actually in a better mood today (was the same one I've had the last 2 times I was there) and said that IUI #1 didn't go according to plan apparently:haha: So she's hoping our luck is much better this time :thumbup:

Injection #1 starts tonight and my U/S #2 will be next Tuesday at 1 PM. This will be of course the most exciting one to see how many follies there are and if I'm ready to trigger:happydance:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi Renaendal. Welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about all your losses.

Kat that's good news, have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Myshelsong

Ten ... Sorry you have had such a long journey. I'm about 3 1/2 well maybe a little bit more than that now but the three-year mark was the hardest for me personally. So I know how you are healing and I hope that this thread help you through this journey and get A positive soon! 

Good luck Kat! This is your month!

Crystal when is your next cycle? Sorry to hear about the mc

Wannabe how are you doing??

AFM I am waiting for confirmation from the beta before I uncork this bottle of wine on my coffee table. Going to try to have a good relaxing day.


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Myshelsong:hugs: We're hoping that our game plan for IUI #2 will help us this time: me not stressing one bit and DH not doing anything that would hurt his back. I think we lost some :spermy: there and his SA is borderline so that probably didn't help things:dohh: 

I'm hoping that IUI with injectables is the way for you to go as well:thumbup: If the beta test come back as you expect, I hope you enjoy that wine:winkwink:


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm good mysheldong, thank you for asking. Had a 28 day cycle this month, although AF has been light. We decided not to try last month as I was put on so many different meds for diabetes and newly discovered hypothyroidism that we wanted to make sure the drugs had settled. Back on it this month, using CBFM for the first time. 

We've been trying 5 years, hitting the 3rd and 4th year anniversaries was super hard, this one wasn't as bad for some reason. I still felt down but it was manageable. X


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> Crystal when is your next cycle? Sorry to hear about the mc
> 
> AFM I am waiting for confirmation from the beta before I uncork this bottle of wine on my coffee table. Going to try to have a good relaxing day.

Sorry about the bfn. But next cycle is something new!

I'm currently on an iui cycle. My body is being really weird on 5 mg femara. I'm currently cd 12 with three slow growing follies (like 12-13mm). Usually my single follie grows fast and I surge early. :shrug: I don't have a lot of hope for this cycle.


----------



## dede3124

Has a hysteroscopy on Fri. Was trying to not get too excited about it because they weren't sure I had polyps. Turns out I had a 'polyp-type' growth that they removed. It was a relief to finally find something. The doctor called yesterday to follow up with me, when I asked her if she felt that was our obstacle she said 'maybe, but you should follow up with a RE because idk'. Previous to surgery she seemed more optimistic, then we 'find' something, and now she doesn't sound so confident. So ready to be off this rollercoaster but can't help wanting BFP 

I am hopeful that the RE can offer more clarification and better news. I am finding myself with less hope every month wondering if rather than when we will ever get BFP. I definitely feel we are racing the clock and need to hurry! Fearful of the cost as those bills keep going too....need some inspiration!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat, Sorry to hear about the negative. I am glad you are remaining positive and ready to move onto the next cycle. I spent the whole day sulking and crying after my first failed IUI.
> 
> Miskas - How is the Femara treating you?
> 
> Looks like we have failed another IUI. Took and Early pregnancy test and came back negative, but will go into the clinic tomorrow for Beta confirmation. Not sure how I feel about this right now. Well I am devastated, but am I surprised? We had another not great SA and I only had one Follicle .... oh well.
> Taking a month break and going to enjoy the sun and sand in Cuba next week. After that we are going on Gonal-F and fingers crossed with the vitamins and luck our SA motility and numbers will jump up.
> 
> Here is to hoping!

It's ok, I don't seem to have to many side effects from it, so that's good. Today is my last dose. Hoping dh is feeling well enough to bd lots this week. He has bronchitis... I'm hoping it works this time. I'm sick of waiting...


----------



## dede3124

Saw the RE and he recommended a bunch of antibiotics for endometriatis that was found with the polyps.

Anyone has experience or stories of women that struggled to conceive but were successful, or not, after being treated for polyps/endometriatitis?


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and I have 3 large follies in my right ovary and 2 small ones on my left:thumbup: They weren't big enough to trigger so I need to continue with Puregon for a few more days and come in again on Friday morning so they can see if I'm ready to trigger them.

Had a feeling my right ovary was extra active as I've had more pain twinges from that one:winkwink:


----------



## Renaendel

Great response Kat! I hope this IUI does it for you!


----------



## Stine

Hey Ladies! 

Sorry I haven't been on or updated in a couple weeks. AF arrived early and was super heavy and painful, more then normal. Kinda left me a little more then upset. :growlmad:
I have my HSG scheduled for tomorrow. If tubes are open I proceed with IUI next cycle. If not then DH and I have to decide if I want surgery to correct them or go right into IVF. I pray they are open. Last time I had them checked (over 5 years at this point) the right tube was closed but they got it back open with an extra push from the dye. Dr said "it was just dusty". He thought that was funny...

Hope everyone is doing well and staying positive. :hug:


----------



## Stine

Tubes are open :happydance:

Everything is a go for IUI next month. I'm so nervous. No one I know has every had trouble getting pregnant. No one in my family understands what I am going through. Just wish I had someone to talk with. At least I have you ladies.


----------



## deafgal01

Stine- that is great about the tubes being open! Good luck with the Iui moving forward!


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Tubes are open :happydance:
> 
> Everything is a go for IUI next month. I'm so nervous. No one I know has every had trouble getting pregnant. No one in my family understands what I am going through. Just wish I had someone to talk with. At least I have you ladies.


What great news Stine:thumbup:

I think we're pretty much in the same boat. No one in any of our families (DH's and mine) understands it either, despite the fact 2 of my siblings needed help (both in their 40s when they needed help). 

We have very little support from our families actually. Even my brother who used 5 years and a number of IVFs later before they had their daughter is really being difficult and won't listen when I try to tell him that no, relaxing doesn't help and no, taking a vacation doesn't either as we've tried that. My sister isn't much better although she at least has been slightly supportive while my brother either has remained silent or been in a heated debate with me and when I've ended it called me childish for ending the discussion, despite the fact he wasn't listening to anything I had to say anyway (or even an article from a renowned fertility doctor agreeing with me):dohh::nope: So I know where you're coming from. My only supportive relative is my cousin and she never had a hard time conceiving. 

So great we can talk to the ladies here since our families aren't being understanding:flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Great news Stine. Fx for your IUI


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic for my 3rd U/S and it looks like only 2 of those 3 eggs in my right ovary are going to reach to mature. But that's ok, still a slightly higher chance of it working with 2 follies than if I only had 1:happydance:

I wasn't 100% ready to trigger so will need to take Puregon tonight and Saturday night, then trigger late Sunday night and have my IUI on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Myshelsong

Back from my trip and feeling pretty good and refreshed. We didn't discuss babies or treatments the whole time!
Think we are going to take a break from talking about it just to keep this momentum up, but will see what happens.

So excited you guys are having some sucess with the medication and follicles growing. Yay for going on with the IUI good luck with that!


----------



## KatO79

So today was the day:thumbup:

I think it went well. DHs sperm count was 30 million and she said that was good. The only thing was I'd already Oed so she couldn't measure the 2 follies but since she could see that it had just happened, our chances aren't decreased at all and should be good.

FXed:flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Those numbers are fantastic, good luck hun!!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Myshelsong:flower: It was strange that the nurse mentioned his sperm count this time because she didn't last time:shrug: DH is guessing that his count was bad last time, hence why she didn't mention it.

What about you, when will you be trying IUI with injectables?:happydance:


----------



## Stine

Thanks ladies! 

Kat- UGH I am so tired of hearing "just relax" from my family and co-workers. Like seriously, relaxing isn't always the answer. It's called INFERTILITY for a reason. It's a real, true medical condition. Not every woman is born with the ability to just fall on their DH and become pregnant. Some people actually need medical assistance and our loved ones to stop harassing us about how well it worked for them! Rant over- Also great news about your IUI. Lots of baby dust!! :happydance:

Well, I got a positive OPK last night. It was late in my cycle so I'm not sure if anything will come of it. I can always pray. I am just keeping my hopes up the IUI will work next month if I don't get a BFP this month. Reality is IDK anyone that had their first attempt at IUI be their only attempt. Guess I'll have to wait and see. 

Hope everyone is well and staying positive :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

We are going to be trying injectables next month with the IUI. Hubby is religiously taking his vitamins which is way different from the months prior. I think he realizes that his count is not good and his motility is well below normal. Hoping with the extra boost it will help with the IUI.

Not being on the hormones this month has really [email protected] my my hormones lol. I have had the most sensitive nipples ever! Way worse than anything I have had before, so crazy how body reacts to changes.

Stine I hope u are staying positive as well. I keep going in and out of a dark place, but hoping that once my cycle starts again I will jump in with both feet and remain positive. Just feeling completely helpless and sad. This too shall end I have to tell myself


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Kat- UGH I am so tired of hearing "just relax" from my family and co-workers. Like seriously, relaxing isn't always the answer. It's called INFERTILITY for a reason. It's a real, true medical condition. Not every woman is born with the ability to just fall on their DH and become pregnant. Some people actually need medical assistance and our loved ones to stop harassing us about how well it worked for them! Rant over- Also great news about your IUI. Lots of baby dust!! :happydance:
> 
> Well, I got a positive OPK last night. It was late in my cycle so I'm not sure if anything will come of it. I can always pray. I am just keeping my hopes up the IUI will work next month if I don't get a BFP this month. Reality is IDK anyone that had their first attempt at IUI be their only attempt. Guess I'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and staying positive :dust:

Unfortunately many people don't get that:dohh: Take my brother for instance, he has given me the same mantra, that and that I should take a vacation (which we did try). My MIL has too but I think she's gradually getting it. My brother, not, we've actually had a fight over it. I'd say you should avoid discussing it with people unless you feel they're open to hearing it. Otherwise I'd just go with some advice I read over the internet recently: just say thanks and you'll consider that option and then start talking about something else. Take it from me, the vast majority of the time, it isn't worth it. I've been in discussions with my brother, MIL (had 3 kids), DH's friend's girlfriend (who has 2 kids from a previous relationship so think she's an expert) and my narcissitic mother (had 6 kids:wacko:). The only one I've been able to sway at all is my MIL, everyone else has stuck to their guns. That girlfriend though has been convinced I'm not Oing because I was on the pill for 9-10 years even though my hormones and U/S show otherwise. But she won't budge. So avoid the whole discussion, maybe just telling them you'll consider it and just change the topic will get them to leave you alone.

Get BDing:happydance: I've talked to about 2 ladies on here that were lucky enough to have their 1st IUI work but I don't think it's normal (one was 26 and the other was about 40). One of the nurses at the clinic I'm at told me that in her experience, the 1st one rarely works, it's much more likely for #2 or #3 to work (if it's going to work at all that is). Then there are the occasional #4, #5 and #6 that work of course. So definitely don't give up if your 1st IUI doesn't work. I always tell people to try the recommended 3 times so they're sure they need IVF, which is more invasive :wacko:



Myshelsong said:


> We are going to be trying injectables next month with the IUI. Hubby is religiously taking his vitamins which is way different from the months prior. I think he realizes that his count is not good and his motility is well below normal. Hoping with the extra boost it will help with the IUI.
> 
> Not being on the hormones this month has really [email protected] my my hormones lol. I have had the most sensitive nipples ever! Way worse than anything I have had before, so crazy how body reacts to changes.
> 
> Stine I hope u are staying positive as well. I keep going in and out of a dark place, but hoping that once my cycle starts again I will jump in with both feet and remain positive. Just feeling completely helpless and sad. This too shall end I have to tell myself


I hope that him taking vitamins helps as well. My DH has also been a bit better at taking his, especially after the 1st IUI failed:haha: Although his issues aren't as bad as your DH's but it can't hurt.

Here's hoping that the injectables help :dust: I know that the chances should increase slightly compared to Clomid/Femara.


----------



## JJordaan

Hi everyone. It's been a while since I've had the guts to blurt it all out. I'm 34, had PCOS since 21. Have been on clomid, HRT therapy even. Went from no AF even with provera,clomid etc to randomly getting her. No scans ever showed follies. This is a total of 12 years. Had 7 m/c in previous marriage and 3 in my current. I'm put onto progesterone and aspiring as soon as we learn I'm pg but still doesn't help. Have had all the bloods testing for every conceivable thing. No answers. I'm keen to give it my last shot now with a good two doctors we have been referred to by close friends who Conceived.

Just a note . Adoption is not an option for us. Iv had 2 surrogates pull out on us. 

Dream every night of a little magic bean growing in my belly. 

Hopefully I can handle the stress and pressure of seeking out last resorts at the F'S. Our finances are minimal so IVF isn't and option. Oh and the last 6 months the old AF has been showing up regularly. BUT we just can't seem to grab the egg.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry to hear about ur losses JJ. Welcome to the board and I hope that we can give the comfort when you need it.

As for me I am slowly going nuts thinking about going on Gonal-f has anyone done this yet? What were your emotional experiences?


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry to hear about ur losses JJ. Welcome to the board and I hope that we can give the comfort when you need it.
> 
> As for me I am slowly going nuts thinking about going on Gonal-f has anyone done this yet? What were your emotional experiences?


I start my injections this week also! I'm doing a combo letrozole/gonal f cycle like last time. Last time around I was such a wimp, I did emla cream and ice. I had almost no side effects. But because I had letrozole/femara first I only had 50 iu for 5 days. I only bruised badly once and that's because DH gave me the shot and screwed up the angle. Other than the stress of doing the shot at the right time and dealing with my needle phobia it was an ok experience. I don't remember having any side effects other than my usual letrozole ones. I don't know how I'd feel about stimming on it a long time though. I only had two mature follicles on it and a couple tiny ones. I hear a lot of people need the trigger to ovulate on it but my body did it's own thing and I surged on my own. My ovulation pain was unreal though. 

Are you going to use the gonal f pen? They're pretty easy to use. :thumbup:


----------



## JJordaan

AF is a day late. Was trying not to get over excited...feels like the witch is on way now. How tight can I squeeze my legs together *hand over eyes*


----------



## KatO79

I've been on Puregon but that's pretty much the same as Gonal F, just a different name. I'm using the Puregon Pen which is really easy. If you can use a similar pen system, it's simple. I only had issues the first day but after that, easy:winkwink:


----------



## Stine

Just need to vent and of course no one in my family understand how I am feeling right now. I was just informed this weekend that my sister-in-law is pregnant. YES I am very happy for her and I wish her a wonderful, healthy pregnancy. My issues is, 1- UNPLANNED, 2- She is on BC, 3- she mentioned to me not even 2 weeks ago that she was not ready to have children and they are not even trying. 

How am I to feel about all of this? I cried when my brother-in-law told me. Part happy tears, part sad because I am going through so much and I WANT to be a mother. My DH doesn't understand why I am such a mess about it and can't just be happy for them. My mother said "don't let this get you mad". I'm mad, sad, hurt, confused, frustrated, annoyed, aggravated, depressed, lonely and many more emotions I can't even begin to express or feel yet.

DH keeps telling me "our time will come" but after so many years it's hard to believe it to be true. I am just feeling defeated and need to let it out. Thanks for listening ladies! I truly am blessed I found a forum I can let it all out at.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so sorry Stine, it is unbelievable that you would react any differently!! You have every right to feel what you are feeling and you are not alone. I feel all of that and more even if I know they are trying, and shamefully some of it when fellow LTTTCers because it is not me. Although not as long, only for about one minute.

This sucks! I am impatiently waiting for af to arrive but it seems like it is taking forever .... Which it isn't, I am not late and don't think we have a chance DH has been sick for two weeks so I know we missed our window. I am just sick of all the F*ing waiting Jeeze! I know you all understand. 

Kat and crystal thanks for the support I am feeling better about them knowing it isn't really a big deal.

Jjordan, has af arrived?


----------



## KatO79

So it was a bad sign for me to spot yesterday at 12 dpiui, woke up to cramps and bleeding so AF came 1 day early:cry: Tested anyway since the clinic wants me to and it was negative:nope:

So looks like we'll be doing IUI #3:dohh:


----------



## wannabemummyb

:hugs: Kat xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: Kat, so sorry af arrived early xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hey everyone

I've posted once before in here, but bottled hanging around, not really sure why, maybe a deep wishing not to be in this boat, but I am and given how I feel at the moment I really need to put myself around people who can understand how I'm feeling and not make me feel like a huge green eyed monster :nope:

We've been trying on and off for about 5 years now. I have crazy cycles, which were settling down with agnus castus. The Dr has been amazing and very supportive. She wants me to work on the weight loss for now as she doesn't want to refer me to a fs just yet as they will turn me away to lose weight. Which I totally understand and am trying to work on.

My last two cycles have been weird in the sense that I bled (old browny/pink blood) roughly a week before I got a positive opk. Of course I've googled and come to the worst conclusion and totally freaked myself out :dohh: I phoned for an appointment with the Dr and the next available one is in a fortnight (right when af should be here if the positive opk is anything to go by), so I've been advised to call back when af is gone and get one booked then.

Add to that my "friend" is pregnant with her 11th (yep you read it right - *11th* )and going for yet another scan tomorrow to try and determine the sex of her baby. I say "friend" like that because I'm not too sure if she's even that anymore. She knows our situation and is constantly telling me to just relax and it will happen. Constantly talking about her baby (which is due around my hubby's birthday). Constantly moaning about this pregnancy. And constantly asking me for advice, when I have no clue whatsoever, nothing to compare it to, and at the moment no hope that it will ever happen. She was even telling the other day about the baby's reduced movements yet wouldn't call the midwife when I told her to because she assumed it was down to the fact that she'd been on her feet cleaning all day.

I'm at a loss, no idea where to turn and worrying myself sick about what will happen when I can eventually get an appointment with my Dr :cry:


----------



## KatO79

Thanks everyone:hugs: 

Called the clinic earlier and have an appointment for tomorrow at 11:30 AM. The nurse was new and impossible:wacko: I told her AF arrived today and my HPT confirmed everything since it was negative (at what would've been 13 dpiui). She then started asking me how much I was bleeding and when I was supposed to test with the HPT:wacko: As if _that_ matters when AF is clearly here :dohh: She didn't know what to do so she told me she needed to put me on hold and ask a more experienced nurse. So I was on hold for 1-2 minutes and then she came back and said that I needed to come in CD2 or 3 (duh:roll:) and made the appointment for tomorrow which will be CD2. Hope she has learned the ropes next time I call or that I don't have to deal with her again:nope:

This will be our last shot before the clinic refers us to a hospital for IVF (since it's cheaper for the state). Since there's a waiting period of 4-5 months to start IVF at the hospitals, the clinic will put us through 3 more IUIs in the meantime.


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> I've posted once before in here, but bottled hanging around, not really sure why, maybe a deep wishing not to be in this boat, but I am and given how I feel at the moment I really need to put myself around people who can understand how I'm feeling and not make me feel like a huge green eyed monster :nope:
> 
> We've been trying on and off for about 5 years now. I have crazy cycles, which were settling down with agnus castus. The Dr has been amazing and very supportive. She wants me to work on the weight loss for now as she doesn't want to refer me to a fs just yet as they will turn me away to lose weight. Which I totally understand and am trying to work on.
> 
> My last two cycles have been weird in the sense that I bled (old browny/pink blood) roughly a week before I got a positive opk. Of course I've googled and come to the worst conclusion and totally freaked myself out :dohh: I phoned for an appointment with the Dr and the next available one is in a fortnight (right when af should be here if the positive opk is anything to go by), so I've been advised to call back when af is gone and get one booked then.
> 
> Add to that my "friend" is pregnant with her 11th (yep you read it right - *11th* )and going for yet another scan tomorrow to try and determine the sex of her baby. I say "friend" like that because I'm not too sure if she's even that anymore. She knows our situation and is constantly telling me to just relax and it will happen. Constantly talking about her baby (which is due around my hubby's birthday). Constantly moaning about this pregnancy. And constantly asking me for advice, when I have no clue whatsoever, nothing to compare it to, and at the moment no hope that it will ever happen. She was even telling the other day about the baby's reduced movements yet wouldn't call the midwife when I told her to because she assumed it was down to the fact that she'd been on her feet cleaning all day.
> 
> I'm at a loss, no idea where to turn and worrying myself sick about what will happen when I can eventually get an appointment with my Dr :cry:

Sorry EmmyReece, first saw this after I posted:wacko:

Wow that's a long time TTCing:nope: I hope you soon can make that appointment with the RE and get that ball rolling. Your GP is probably right that an RE would prefer your BMI to be around a certain amount before helping you since being overweight can make the meds not work as well.

I'm _so_ sorry your friend is behaving like that:hugs: I'd probably tell her that you find her comments hurtful and that infertility is a real thing, that it's a myth to say that if you just relax, it'll happen. Relaxing has nothing to do with it! Many women get pregnant during rape or when they were in concentration camps and I seriously doubt that these were very relaxing experiences. Her saying that to you is as insensitive as telling someone with cancer that if they just relax, the cancer will go away:growlmad: I don't know if you can make her understand since very fertile women for the most part seem to not want to understand since it was so easy for them. But I'd tell her you don't want to hear her complain since you want a child so badly and many women around the world would be thankful to be in her shoes. Tell her you might be ok with having short updates here and there about her pregnancy and you're happy for her but it's too hurtful for you to hear about it constantly when you suffer from infertility and it upsets you, especially when she complains (for that and concerning any advice maybe she should talk to one of her fertile friends). I hope you get her to understand but you may only be able to get her to stop talking about it so much. If she feels you're being selfish then that's her problem, you aren't responsible for her feelings:nope: Then she wasn't a friend anyway.

As to worrying I don't think that constantly being worried is very good for you:nope: I hope you soon get an appointment with your GP. Maybe you can call him/her and tell him/her of your worries and that you'd like to discuss things with him/her to put your mind a bit more at ease?

Are there any support groups for infertile women where you are? I've heard some countries have those. But you do have us here to help you and I can tell you the ladies here are so lovely and supportive that I'm sure you'll find this a safe haven to share your worries and feelings where no one will judge you. I don't have many understanding family or friends myself so I find this forum to be a God send:flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Kat, sorry af is coming but maybe this will be our lucky Third IUI! We can be IUI buddies. Af is starting for me started spotting, thinking will be heavy tomorrow. Which means on Thursday will be my start of Medication and scanning. Oh what a fun time.

Emma, nice to see you here again. I think you have mentioned this friend before, in either this or other thread. I think you need to pack away the friendship, at least for now. There is nothing wrong with taking a step back and leaving people behind that no longer contribute to a healthy happy you. I have done it before, and will do it again if I had too and it feels wonderful not carrying someone else's issues and negativity around all the time.
Whenis your Dr appointment?


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: please don't apologise Kat, you've got so much going on, and it was more than likely a case of me posting while you were typing your reply :hugs:

I've tried dropping hints to her, have even just come out with it plain and simple that I'm struggling with things and she still goes on. I understand that she's excited, but I feel like I have to constantly put my feelings aside so that she can be happy, which I'm starting to realise is no friendship.

I think for now, my main focus needs to be getting the weight down. What I'll do with regards to seeing my gp is phone on the day that af starts and book the first available appointment after that. I've got some projects coming up over the next week or so that should see me through the 2ww and should hopefully alleviate some of the worry.

Thanks for the warm welcome, it really does mean a lot xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Myshelsong said:


> Emma, nice to see you here again. I think you have mentioned this friend before, in either this or other thread. I think you need to pack away the friendship, at least for now. There is nothing wrong with taking a step back and leaving people behind that no longer contribute to a healthy happy you. I have done it before, and will do it again if I had too and it feels wonderful not carrying someone else's issues and negativity around all the time.
> Whenis your Dr appointment?

I've mentioned her a lot in the ltttc vent thread as it seems to be my only outlet lately. She's literally just messaged me on fb and probably wants to moan and whine about her day, but I've not opened the message as I want a night in with my hubby when he eventually gets off his playstation :dohh:


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: please don't apologise Kat, you've got so much going on, and it was more than likely a case of me posting while you were typing your reply :hugs:
> 
> I've tried dropping hints to her, have even just come out with it plain and simple that I'm struggling with things and she still goes on. I understand that she's excited, but I feel like I have to constantly put my feelings aside so that she can be happy, which I'm starting to realise is no friendship.
> 
> I think for now, my main focus needs to be getting the weight down. What I'll do with regards to seeing my gp is phone on the day that af starts and book the first available appointment after that. I've got some projects coming up over the next week or so that should see me through the 2ww and should hopefully alleviate some of the worry.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome, it really does mean a lot xx


I think Myshelsong is right, tell her you need to take a break from this friendship because you're dealing with your infertility issues and hearing about her pregnancy isn't helping things. Not only that, she just seems to invalidate you with her "Just relax and it'll happen" and then continues to ramble about her pregnancy, like it's her feelings and needs that are more important. Maybe suggest to her she relies on her other friends, ones with children, that are better able to support her and advise her.

I don't know if I'm reading too much into it, but I found her asking you for advice suspicious. I was wondering if maybe it's possible she enjoys taunting you with her pregnancy because after having been through 10 pregnancies, how much advice does she need since she must be an "expert" now:wacko: Plus she must realize you can't offer much "sage" advice. I don't know, maybe I'm seeing something that isn't there:shrug: Could also be she's just dense and thinks her needs come first because she's pregnant:shrug:

Anyway, if she keeps bothering you even after you tell her you can't deal with it right now then just unfriend her on FB and tell her you need this break and she shouldn't contact you in the meantime but you hope her pregnancy goes well. If she can't understand how painful this is for you and she continues to want to talk about it constantly while completely ignoring your needs and feelings, then she's the selfish one and needs to know she can't treat people like that:growlmad:


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Kat, sorry af is coming but maybe this will be our lucky Third IUI! We can be IUI buddies. Af is starting for me started spotting, thinking will be heavy tomorrow. Which means on Thursday will be my start of Medication and scanning. Oh what a fun time.


I sure hope so:thumbup: Yes lets do that:happydance: I had 2 IUI buddies but one got her BFP on the first try (although I hear from her fairly regularly still) and the other one hasn't written me back on a thread I created for a while now so don't know what's up with that:shrug: I've seen her write on another thread and have now gathered her 2nd IUI failed. Strange she never wrote me back but oh well:shrug:

Yes it truely is a blast:haha: As if I'm looking forward to sticking myself with more needles and getting that probe up my vag 3-4 times:haha: I hope it goes well with your injections, if it's with a pen I know a bit about that. Although I think our pens will be a bit different. Hopefully yours include instructions like mine did, they were useful the first couple of times.


----------



## Lee23B

My husband and I have been trying to conceive for over a year now. After trying for a year, my husband had his sperm analysis done. He has low motility. His urologist had him take some supplements and wait longer between ejaculating. Then we went to a different urologist who put him on different supplements and wants to wait 3 months to do another SA. All of my hormone levels are fine. This month is the 3rd month so he should be getting his SA done. I'm so frustrated with waiting, hoping, wondering, tracking, praying, and then getting my period and feeling disappointed, frustrated, annoyed. I know it will all be worth it in the end if we end up pregnant but this is such a pain.


----------



## Renaendel

Lee23b, have they tried him on Clomid yet? Sounds crazy but I have seen so many ladies have success with it. The guy is able to produce more, and better quality sperm because of the estrogen suppression.


----------



## EmmyReece

Kat to be totally honest the same thing has crossed my mind several times. Even before she was pregnant, when she knew we were struggling she would go on and on about her 2 pregnant daughters (who've both had their babies now). It's just as if my feelings count for nothing.

I'm keeping my distance today as it's her gender reveal, but I've got this feeling she's going to just turn up tonight when hubby is at work (he works nights 3 times a week) and babble on about herself yet again. 

On the plus side one of my little projects arrive today so I'm looking forward to getting stuck into that and distracting myself for a bit. I've ordered a plain white set of drawers (very similar to an ikea Alex) and I'm going to decorate them to fit with the theme in our bedroom. I've spent the last day or so trawling over drawer knobs to personalise them a bit more :rofl:

Really keeping everything crossed for you guys doing your third iuis this cycle :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

If she does that then just tell her you don't have the time. Maybe just let her say what the gender is, say congrats (so she can't say you aren't showing any interest) and that you don't have time to hear more. If she presses on why just say you don't have the time, you don't _need_ to make up excuses. If she asks when then, say you'll let her know at a later date. Unless you want to confront her face to face and tell her you need a break from the friendship? You could do that as well if you're up for it. Although I'd do it in writing myself but that's me:winkwink:

Another thing has crossed my mind: Could she be narcisstic? My mother is, she has Narcissitic Personality Disorder (NPD) (in a _bad_ way), and she's also fond of talking about herself and stepping all over my feelings. She has no regard for my boundaries either and needs to be at the center of attention. Plus she also likes to rub things in my face e.g. how super fertile she was and that she had _no_ problems conceiving any of her 6 kids (all of us having been emotionally and psychologically abused by her), conceiving me at 41 on the first try or so she claims (funnily enough, she's also fond of the whole "just relax and it'll happen" mantra although I'm by no means saying everyone who uses it has NPD). So maybe your friend has a narcissitic bent? You'd know best though, just something that hit me about your description of her.

Good thing you have a project to distract you:thumbup: That sounds fun, I'm hopeless with that sort of thing, I think. Instead I make earrings with supplies I buy from a local store (stones, pearls, headpins, hooks ect). It's cheaper to make my own plus I'll have something no one else does so that's fun. So what are you going to decorate them with:)


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got the dates mixed up on her gender scan, it's actually a week today.

I've given her a brief outline of what's going on and that I'm struggling. To be fair to her she's actually been understanding as to why I didn't get in touch yesterday and so far no mention of her pregnancy.

I'm looking into following the low carb version of slimming world. I'm hoping this is going to help boost my weight loss. 1lb down this morning, so hopefully it carries on this way and possibly even more for official weigh in on monday :D

I'd love to have the patience to make jewellery, I'm so cack handed sometimes that I'm no good with intricate things like that. 

I've bought grey paint and I'm going to do grey and white stripes and then I think a selection of these sort of drawer knobs

https://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mrpPfFZAlbbjaFkGsedoiig.jpg


----------



## KatO79

I hope she's going to be nicer now but if she starts up again tell her you can't handle it and will need to take a break if it continues.

My DH tried low carb, I think he ended up dropping it though at one point:dohh: Now he's on the 5+2 diet or whatever it's called. Something with pretty much starving yourself 2 days a week:wacko: Seems to be working for him but I don't know if it's TTC safe, probably not. I hope your diet works for you:happydance:

Most of the ones I make don't take very long since I'm not making them "from scratch." Maybe 5-6 minutes for each pair. I seem to be getting better so it's all about practicing.

Wow those drawer knobs are cool:) Are you going to use just one type of mix 'em up? Might be cool to use a different one for each drawer, that's what I'd do:haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I think I'm going to mix and match them and do like you say use a different one for each drawer :D

I did try the 5:2 diet for a few weeks just couldn't get on with the days where you hardly eat anything. What I love about slimming world is that I'm never hungry. I just need to get back into the routine of managing my food better :)

How are you feeling after your appointment earlier?


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> I think I'm going to mix and match them and do like you say use a different one for each drawer :D
> 
> I did try the 5:2 diet for a few weeks just couldn't get on with the days where you hardly eat anything. What I love about slimming world is that I'm never hungry. I just need to get back into the routine of managing my food better :)
> 
> How are you feeling after your appointment earlier?


That's going to look great, now I'd like to see a pic when you're done:)

Yeah I wouldn't be able to handle it either:nope: But DH seems to be doing well on it although I think some days he struggles more than others. My MIL is on the same diet since nothing has really worked for her thus far. 

The appointment wasn't bad, just a U/S to check for cysts, luckily I didn't have any or they wouldn't let me start (since it decreases your chances a lot). It's uncomfortable though because they do it vaginally:wacko: Guess I'm ok although still think it stinks we need this IUI:dohh: But the nurse I saw last time _did _say that IUI mostly works the 2nd or 3rd time so won't start to feel negative unless this one doesn't work either.


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad I am not the only one doing things! I am trying to pick up painting again, finished one painting and working on another one. Also trying to find colours for the house and will be painting our living room. Need to be busy I am so crazy lately I would just sit in my room and not move if I could.

Af still hasn't started yet, I guess without progesterone I stil spot for a few days ... Yay!


----------



## EmmyReece

I think the keeping busy is definitely a good idea. I know from my own experience that if I'm left for too long to dwell on things then I tend to go into a huge downward spiral. So I've been trying to sort out the house, decorating, and trying to meal plan as much as possible. Just little things to keep my mind off everything.

Our boiler has broken so the house is freezing, hubby is coming home to have a look before he has to go back to work and will phone the landlord if needs be :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I know google is probably the worst thing to do, but it does seem that mid cycle spotting/bleeding is also linked to pcos in some cases and it has got me wondering.

I think when I go back to my gp in a few weeks time once af has been and gone that I'm going to ask her to get the ball rolling for pcos testing for me and take it from there.


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> I know google is probably the worst thing to do, but it does seem that mid cycle spotting/bleeding is also linked to pcos in some cases and it has got me wondering.
> 
> I think when I go back to my gp in a few weeks time once af has been and gone that I'm going to ask her to get the ball rolling for pcos testing for me and take it from there.


Yeah Googling stuff can be a really bad idea:nope: But I would definitely talk to your GP if you feel it's a concern. But are you sure it isn't a bleeding related to O? But don't know much about it myself since I don't get it.

Found these when I searched Google:

https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/Bleeding_During_Ovulation

https://www.ovulation-calculator.com/spotting.htm

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/ovulation-spotting.shtml

You just use the search words "ovulation" and "bleeding" and lots of articles turn up.

This is just an idea, I have no clue if this is actually what you're experiencing:shrug:


----------



## EmmyReece

Thanks for the links Kat

The bleeding I've had was a couple of days of spotting/light flow (which was pink/brown) about a week and a half before I got my positive opk. I'm not too sure about last cycle as I wasn't opk testing as we were at the in laws at the time, but it adds up to the same thing (a week and a half before ovulation).

The thing that's got me wondering is just the fact that there's such a length of time between the blood and ovulation, could it still be classed as ovulation bleeding?


----------



## KatO79

I wouldn't think so if it's happening 1½ weeks before O:nope: It should be happening closer to your O day if it's O bleeding. So it's happening shortly after AF? What color and how long?


----------



## EmmyReece

It's happening roughly a little bit after half way through my cycle. Last cycle I started bleeding on cd32 and my cycle was 54 days. Then this cycle I started bleeding on cd43 and got the positive opk cd53, so it's looking like a 66 day cycle thereabouts for this one. But that could be because my weight has increased slightly which I'm working on. Hopefully the low carb will help to sort that.

It's normally a couple of days of spotting and then a day or so of very light flow, but not like normal af, it's normally pink/brown.

Sorry if that doesn't make much sense :nope:


----------



## KatO79

Wow long cycles:wacko: My best guess is that it could be due to being overweight:

From: https://www.everydayhealth.com/pms/weight-and-your-cycle.aspx



> The biology is simple: Basic cholesterol compounds in fat cells can get changed into a type of weak estrogen called estrone. Overweight or obese women carrying extra fat cells have "little estrone-making factories, which have an estrogenic effect on glands," explains Maria Arias, MD, a gynecologist at Atlanta Women's Specialists in Georgia.
> 
> This added estrogen can cause bleeding or menstrual disorders.

So could be? Maybe your lining builds up (as it does before O) and just becomes a bit unstable and breaks down a bit since you O so late? So loosing the weight might solve all these issues.

But you might still want to ask your GP, this is just a guess on my part:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah, I really need to focus on the weight loss. I also need to work on not freaking myself out over how much I have to lose. Hopefully once it starts coming off I can get some sort of momentum going :)


----------



## KatO79

Maybe to make it easier, set yourself smaller goals for each month. Like I'll lose x amount of weight this month. Maybe have some kind of reward system? It might make things easierand less daunting:)


----------



## EmmyReece

Hubby has said he'll buy me a new candle for every stone that I lose (I'm a bit of a candle freak lol). It probably sounds daft, but I might have a mooch for which one I want next, see if that will spur me on a bit too :D

How's your day been today Kat?


----------



## DBZ34

Hi again, ladies! 

Wow! Things are really happening over here. I've got a lot to catch up on. :)

Emmy- I would totally ask your doc about PCOS testing, since mid-cycle bleeding/irregular cycles are tied to that, in addition to focusing on weight loss. It's never too soon to start investigating what could be going on. 

Kat and Myshel- Good luck with your next IUI's! I can't wait to hear how they go!


AFM- This is my last cycle before IUI#2. I'm a little worried since this is just my doctor's way of monitoring my cycle and seeing if I'm just going to m/c again. My first IUI ended in a BFP and a m/c a week later. I'm hoping that this one will end up with not only a BFP but a forever baby, but I guess we'll see what happens. 

I'm switching protocols too. The first time I did Clomid and Puregon injections with a ovitrelle trigger, but I almost over-responded and only had two doses of the puregon before I had to stop doing the injectibles. So, this time, I'm doing letrozole/femara (no extra estrogen because I've got little fibroids he doesn't want to grow) and the trigger. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a couple of follies on the femara...but I have no idea what will happen because who knows how my body will respond. 

Currently sitting at 8 DPO, AF usually shows at about 13DPO, so I don't have long to wait...no idea if we have a chance this cycle, but there's always the little bit of hope that we won't have to shell out the money for the IUI and body will have suddenly gotten it's act together. I suppose it's wait and see time.


----------



## EmmyReece

DBZ34 keeping everything crossed you've been lucky this cycle and don't need to go through iui#2 :hugs:

I'll probably end up crying talking to the Dr :blush: I feel like time is running away from me and I need to know what (if anything) we're dealing with here. Hopefully that will show her just how serious I am and hopefully spur her to run some tests for me, if not then I may very well just see if I can get an appointment with the other resident Dr at our health centre.

Random update :rofl: I've painted the fronts of the drawers and put together the unit. I'm currently watching football and then going to tape it up with the stripes I want and paint the first coat of grey on :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> Hubby has said he'll buy me a new candle for every stone that I lose (I'm a bit of a candle freak lol). It probably sounds daft, but I might have a mooch for which one I want next, see if that will spur me on a bit too :D
> 
> How's your day been today Kat?

Sounds like a plan:flower: Me I'd probably want extra stuff to make earrings :rofl:

Not too bad. Spent the day making earrings and DH thinks I'm nuts for sitting there making so many:haha: Just did my 2nd injection of this "cycle". Although it's weird that my right side for some reason is more sensitive to the needles this time and it actually hurts, it even really hurts, when I stick it in which it didn't during the first 2 IUI cycles. Very odd:shrug: I have no issue with my left side, maybe a teeny, tiny bit more sensitive. I might have to ask the nurse next time I see her what's up with that. 




DBZ34 said:


> Hi again, ladies!
> 
> Wow! Things are really happening over here. I've got a lot to catch up on. :)
> 
> Emmy- I would totally ask your doc about PCOS testing, since mid-cycle bleeding/irregular cycles are tied to that, in addition to focusing on weight loss. It's never too soon to start investigating what could be going on.
> 
> Kat and Myshel- Good luck with your next IUI's! I can't wait to hear how they go!
> 
> 
> AFM- This is my last cycle before IUI#2. I'm a little worried since this is just my doctor's way of monitoring my cycle and seeing if I'm just going to m/c again. My first IUI ended in a BFP and a m/c a week later. I'm hoping that this one will end up with not only a BFP but a forever baby, but I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> I'm switching protocols too. The first time I did Clomid and Puregon injections with a ovitrelle trigger, but I almost over-responded and only had two doses of the puregon before I had to stop doing the injectibles. So, this time, I'm doing letrozole/femara (no extra estrogen because I've got little fibroids he doesn't want to grow) and the trigger. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a couple of follies on the femara...but I have no idea what will happen because who knows how my body will respond.
> 
> Currently sitting at 8 DPO, AF usually shows at about 13DPO, so I don't have long to wait...no idea if we have a chance this cycle, but there's always the little bit of hope that we won't have to shell out the money for the IUI and body will have suddenly gotten it's act together. I suppose it's wait and see time.

Thanks DBZ34:flower:

Wow I didn't know they did injectables and Clomid together, never heard of that. I always thought they did either/or:shrug: Just out of curiosity, how much Puregon where you on? I took it for the first 2 IUIs and am taking it for my 3rd. The doses have been 50 IU (2 follies), 66 IU (2 follies, almost was a 3rd) and now 75 IU (hoping for 3 follies). I hope you have better luck with the Femara, I know some ladies respond well to it:happydance:

I hope you won't need that IUI though, here's hoping :dust:


----------



## EmmyReece

Aww Kat that's a shame you're getting more sensitive on your right side. Hopefully the nurse can give some suggestions to maybe make it a little less sensitive.

I'm going to sound totally clueless now, how long do you have to do the injections for? 

I bet it's cheaper to make your own than it is to buy several different pairs. Plus this way you get the exact style that you want. So you can never make too many :winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> Aww Kat that's a shame you're getting more sensitive on your right side. Hopefully the nurse can give some suggestions to maybe make it a little less sensitive.
> 
> I'm going to sound totally clueless now, how long do you have to do the injections for?
> 
> I bet it's cheaper to make your own than it is to buy several different pairs. Plus this way you get the exact style that you want. So you can never make too many :winkwink:


I might try using ice tomorrow and see if that numbs the skin and helps. Maybe I've been injecting too much in that very same spot (subconsciously) and need to move it more to the right or left? I'll try this and see if it helps as well. Must've been hitting a nerve when I tried the right side yesterday but it freaked me out :wacko:

Normally you start CD2 or CD3 and you keep injecting the amount they tell you as long as the nurses feels is necessary. They check follie size with 1-2 U/Ss and based on those measurements, they tell you how much longer to take the injections or if they want you to up the dose. When the follie(s) are large enough, they tell you when your last Puregon shot should be and when (date and time) to trigger O with a trigger shot. The trigger shot finishes the maturation process and induces O within 38-42 hours (mine does anyway). They normally do the IUI 36 hours after you've triggered.

I'm sure my DH would disagree with you:winkwink: But yeah, I save money by making them myself. But my DH would say I'd save even more by not buying any of it :rofl: Men, they don't get it:winkwink:


----------



## EmmyReece

Ice might definitely be worth a shot, or could you get numbing cream from a pharmacy or somewhere? And trying to move the area slightly, just so you're not on the same spot. Anything to take the edge off it. 

I didn't realise you had to take injections for so long. I really hope this is your last cycle of injections and you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Ok so starting Femara again tonight. Before I begin the Gonal-f the Dr wants to do another SA with hubby since the last two IUIs were super low. We mentioned that he has issues first thing in the morning and they advised they will accommodate that and try to move an IUI up to maybe ten am instead of eight am, with a six thirty drop off. Still going to drop off the sa, if all looks good they will go ahead with the IUI with Gonal, if not we will be cancelling this cycle and working on him and getting his little men together. 
Either way we look like it is going to be a back to back IUI with Gonal f if all goes smoothly!

Emma, you need to talk to your Dr about the bleeding, that is not normal at all. Maybe the issue is PCOS, this would explain the issue losing weight as well. My friend had the same issue and once she was on medication she found it easier ... Although still hard, loosing the weight.

Dz - hope this is your cycle. Have they suggested progesterone or asprin during the tww .... I heard that helps,with implantation


----------



## EmmyReece

That's good that the Dr is accomodating about the issues first thing in the morning. Fingers crossed things go smoothly so you can get on with the iui and not need to cancel this cycle xx


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> Ice might definitely be worth a shot, or could you get numbing cream from a pharmacy or somewhere? And trying to move the area slightly, just so you're not on the same spot. Anything to take the edge off it.
> 
> I didn't realise you had to take injections for so long. I really hope this is your last cycle of injections and you get your :bfp: :hugs:


Thanks EmmyReece:hugs: I hope so too. If not, I'll have 3 more IUIs before I can start IVF because of the 4-5 month waiting time at the hospital, so we don't waste those months doing nothing. Unfortunately there are so many couples having issues that you have to wait until they get to your name on the list. But I think that's only to start and things run smoothly once you're in. 



Myshelsong said:


> Ok so starting Femara again tonight. Before I begin the Gonal-f the Dr wants to do another SA with hubby since the last two IUIs were super low. We mentioned that he has issues first thing in the morning and they advised they will accommodate that and try to move an IUI up to maybe ten am instead of eight am, with a six thirty drop off. Still going to drop off the sa, if all looks good they will go ahead with the IUI with Gonal, if not we will be cancelling this cycle and working on him and getting his little men together.
> Either way we look like it is going to be a back to back IUI with Gonal f if all goes smoothly!


Sounds good that they'll accommodate you. Hope they don't need to cancel the cycle but I can see that if his SA is too low there may be no point in trying. Just look at me, DH had 30 million count for my last IUI and still a BFN. So your chances are probably much lower if his count is (much) lower.

So back to back you mean they inseminate 2 times? Because I've heard about some people having that done. They don't do that here, I guess they feel it doesn't up your chances enough that they bother doing it:shrug: But it might be good in your case if your DHs SA isn't that good.


----------



## Stine

WOW! So much has happen since last I posted. I tried to catch up but there was so much going on. I guess everyone is staying busy and positive which is great news!! Welcome to the newbies :thumbup:

I am currently waiting for AF to start. Should arrive tomorrow. I started spotting 11DPO so I know she is right around the corner. After talking with my RE's nurse we have agreed to change my upcoming IUI to include a trigger shot and progesterone along with the Femara. I don't know what to expect since this is my first IUI and I am getting excited. From what I read about trigger shot they can give a false positive if you test to early. Thats a sad feeling not knowing if a BFP would really be a BFP. I guess it will be even harder for me not to POS till AF is late cause I would be crushed to see a BFP that wasn't.

Talked with DH about my sister-in-law being PG and I let out a cry. He finally shared that he too is feeling how I feel so that was nice to hear. It was kind of up lifting to know he too was feeling defeated and jealous since we have been trying for so long.

Hope you ladies are all doing well. I'll try to stop by more often to keep up to date :winkwink:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Stine! Two IUI's down and I can tell you not to worry. The procedure itself, beyond terrifying and exciting, is painless. I did experience cramping for the next two days but nothing overly painful. some bleeding the second time but i think it was because he caught my cervix with the speculum or whatever they use.
Give yourself a fun project to do, I heard of some people making a list of things they can do with their spouse, putting it in a jar and picking them out every night. sounds like fun!
Whatever you do, DO NOT TEST. You will absolutely get a positive at least until the 10 or 11th day due to the trigger. honestly just wait the 14 days recommended and test or go for blood work. The worst thing is finally seeing a positive, only to find out it was just the extra hormones in your system.

Started the Femara last night, going in to give sample and second US & bloodwork on saturday. Starting to get nervous so am currently fixing holes in our walls and preparing the room for a new paint job.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> WOW! So much has happen since last I posted. I tried to catch up but there was so much going on. I guess everyone is staying busy and positive which is great news!! Welcome to the newbies :thumbup:
> 
> I am currently waiting for AF to start. Should arrive tomorrow. I started spotting 11DPO so I know she is right around the corner. After talking with my RE's nurse we have agreed to change my upcoming IUI to include a trigger shot and progesterone along with the Femara. I don't know what to expect since this is my first IUI and I am getting excited. From what I read about trigger shot they can give a false positive if you test to early. Thats a sad feeling not knowing if a BFP would really be a BFP. I guess it will be even harder for me not to POS till AF is late cause I would be crushed to see a BFP that wasn't.
> 
> Talked with DH about my sister-in-law being PG and I let out a cry. He finally shared that he too is feeling how I feel so that was nice to hear. It was kind of up lifting to know he too was feeling defeated and jealous since we have been trying for so long.
> 
> Hope you ladies are all doing well. I'll try to stop by more often to keep up to date :winkwink:


If you're a POAS addict you could test out the trigger shot, I know one of the ladies I used to be IUI buddies with (she got her BFP on her first IUI:wacko:) started testing from 1 dpo/dpiui and every day after to see when the trigger was out of her system and then see if the 2nd line showed up again, showing her BFP. I don't remember exactly when the trigger was out of her system though but it took a while. If you want to try this, you might want to buy cheapies though as it'd otherwise be a bit expensive:wacko: I opted for not trying it as I just want to try and relax during the 2WW and test either when AF shows up (since the clinic wants to be sure it's really AF) or if I reach 16 dpiui and no AF in sight.

As to IUIs, they're easy. I only find it a bit uncomfortable during the actual IUI and when I have my U/Ss but no pain to speak of. They just open you with a speculum during your IUI and stick the long tube with the :spermy: in through your os and deposit them in your uterus. Your os should be open since you'll only be a few hours away from Oing so it shouldn't hurt.


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again, ladies!
> 
> Wow! Things are really happening over here. I've got a lot to catch up on. :)
> 
> Emmy- I would totally ask your doc about PCOS testing, since mid-cycle bleeding/irregular cycles are tied to that, in addition to focusing on weight loss. It's never too soon to start investigating what could be going on.
> 
> Kat and Myshel- Good luck with your next IUI's! I can't wait to hear how they go!
> 
> 
> AFM- This is my last cycle before IUI#2. I'm a little worried since this is just my doctor's way of monitoring my cycle and seeing if I'm just going to m/c again. My first IUI ended in a BFP and a m/c a week later. I'm hoping that this one will end up with not only a BFP but a forever baby, but I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> I'm switching protocols too. The first time I did Clomid and Puregon injections with a ovitrelle trigger, but I almost over-responded and only had two doses of the puregon before I had to stop doing the injectibles. So, this time, I'm doing letrozole/femara (no extra estrogen because I've got little fibroids he doesn't want to grow) and the trigger. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a couple of follies on the femara...but I have no idea what will happen because who knows how my body will respond.
> 
> Currently sitting at 8 DPO, AF usually shows at about 13DPO, so I don't have long to wait...no idea if we have a chance this cycle, but there's always the little bit of hope that we won't have to shell out the money for the IUI and body will have suddenly gotten it's act together. I suppose it's wait and see time.
> 
> Thanks DBZ34:flower:
> 
> Wow I didn't know they did injectables and Clomid together, never heard of that. I always thought they did either/or:shrug: Just out of curiosity, how much Puregon where you on? I took it for the first 2 IUIs and am taking it for my 3rd. The doses have been 50 IU (2 follies), 66 IU (2 follies, almost was a 3rd) and now 75 IU (hoping for 3 follies). I hope you have better luck with the Femara, I know some ladies respond well to it:happydance:
> 
> I hope you won't need that IUI though, here's hoping :dust:Click to expand...

In the UK, if you have unexplained infertility, they skip the part where they try you on just Clomid and go straight to an IUI with Clomid+injectibles. It's part of the new national guidelines since I guess not enough women were getting pregnant on just clomid, but more had success with IUI's and meds. 

I took 50 IU of Puregon and I ended up with four or five follies. (The scan the day or two before showed four really big follies, but there was one that was just below 18mm. They were hoping the fifth one wouldn't go, but I think it did in the end). Luckily, I didn't have any more that would catch up since I was right at the cut off for too many follicles for the IUI. 

I'm hoping for at least two this time, since we're not doing injectibles. More follies = more chances...and I'm feeling a little desperate at the moment with all the baby announcements on fb right now. So here's hoping we catch an egg in the next couple of cycles.


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> Ok so starting Femara again tonight. Before I begin the Gonal-f the Dr wants to do another SA with hubby since the last two IUIs were super low. We mentioned that he has issues first thing in the morning and they advised they will accommodate that and try to move an IUI up to maybe ten am instead of eight am, with a six thirty drop off. Still going to drop off the sa, if all looks good they will go ahead with the IUI with Gonal, if not we will be cancelling this cycle and working on him and getting his little men together.
> Either way we look like it is going to be a back to back IUI with Gonal f if all goes smoothly!
> 
> Emma, you need to talk to your Dr about the bleeding, that is not normal at all. Maybe the issue is PCOS, this would explain the issue losing weight as well. My friend had the same issue and once she was on medication she found it easier ... Although still hard, loosing the weight.
> 
> Dz - hope this is your cycle. Have they suggested progesterone or asprin during the tww .... I heard that helps,with implantation

I'm probably going to do progesterone. I did it with my last IUI too. I've been doing progesterone for I don't know how long...the last year at least, but I've been taking a break from it recently. Though it doesn't help with my losses, so I guess I'm not sure why I'm doing it. Maybe it will work some implantation magic. 

The doc told me to stop the baby aspirin, because it can lead to some sort of problem that I can't remember at the moment if taken for too long, but he's going to have me take it when we do the IUI. 


What days do you take your Femara, Myshel? And how long are you taking it?


----------



## EmmyReece

I've booked an appointment with the Dr for the 23rd of March as af should be finished by then. I was trying to get an appointment for a smear test but the next available one was the 16th, which is when af should be here :dohh: So I'm going to kill two birds with one stone and get the Dr to do my smear for me while I'm there :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi again, ladies!
> 
> Wow! Things are really happening over here. I've got a lot to catch up on. :)
> 
> Emmy- I would totally ask your doc about PCOS testing, since mid-cycle bleeding/irregular cycles are tied to that, in addition to focusing on weight loss. It's never too soon to start investigating what could be going on.
> 
> Kat and Myshel- Good luck with your next IUI's! I can't wait to hear how they go!
> 
> 
> AFM- This is my last cycle before IUI#2. I'm a little worried since this is just my doctor's way of monitoring my cycle and seeing if I'm just going to m/c again. My first IUI ended in a BFP and a m/c a week later. I'm hoping that this one will end up with not only a BFP but a forever baby, but I guess we'll see what happens.
> 
> I'm switching protocols too. The first time I did Clomid and Puregon injections with a ovitrelle trigger, but I almost over-responded and only had two doses of the puregon before I had to stop doing the injectibles. So, this time, I'm doing letrozole/femara (no extra estrogen because I've got little fibroids he doesn't want to grow) and the trigger. We'll see what happens. I'm hoping to get at least a couple of follies on the femara...but I have no idea what will happen because who knows how my body will respond.
> 
> Currently sitting at 8 DPO, AF usually shows at about 13DPO, so I don't have long to wait...no idea if we have a chance this cycle, but there's always the little bit of hope that we won't have to shell out the money for the IUI and body will have suddenly gotten it's act together. I suppose it's wait and see time.
> 
> Thanks DBZ34:flower:
> 
> Wow I didn't know they did injectables and Clomid together, never heard of that. I always thought they did either/or:shrug: Just out of curiosity, how much Puregon where you on? I took it for the first 2 IUIs and am taking it for my 3rd. The doses have been 50 IU (2 follies), 66 IU (2 follies, almost was a 3rd) and now 75 IU (hoping for 3 follies). I hope you have better luck with the Femara, I know some ladies respond well to it:happydance:
> 
> I hope you won't need that IUI though, here's hoping :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, if you have unexplained infertility, they skip the part where they try you on just Clomid and go straight to an IUI with Clomid+injectibles. It's part of the new national guidelines since I guess not enough women were getting pregnant on just clomid, but more had success with IUI's and meds.
> 
> I took 50 IU of Puregon and I ended up with four or five follies. (The scan the day or two before showed four really big follies, but there was one that was just below 18mm. They were hoping the fifth one wouldn't go, but I think it did in the end). Luckily, I didn't have any more that would catch up since I was right at the cut off for too many follicles for the IUI.
> 
> I'm hoping for at least two this time, since we're not doing injectibles. More follies = more chances...and I'm feeling a little desperate at the moment with all the baby announcements on fb right now. So here's hoping we catch an egg in the next couple of cycles.Click to expand...


OK my RE put me on injectables straight away. I don't know how often they only give Clomid or if they also try and combine the 2 here in Denmark. I don't know any other women doing fertility treatments here so have never been able to ask. Wow 4-5 follies on 50 IU, I only had 2:wacko: Guess you respond better to Puregon than I do:winkwink: Interesting, here you're not allowed to have more than 3 follies, if you do they cancel the IUI.

I can imagine that it must be hard reading other people announce their pregnancies on FB. I'm luckily free of that since I'm fortunately not friends on FB with any TTCing (as far as I know), some of them I don't even know if they're TTCing or not since they're not people I'm very close with. I hope you get your 2 follies :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DBZ34:flower:
> 
> Wow I didn't know they did injectables and Clomid together, never heard of that. I always thought they did either/or:shrug: Just out of curiosity, how much Puregon where you on? I took it for the first 2 IUIs and am taking it for my 3rd. The doses have been 50 IU (2 follies), 66 IU (2 follies, almost was a 3rd) and now 75 IU (hoping for 3 follies). I hope you have better luck with the Femara, I know some ladies respond well to it:happydance:
> 
> I hope you won't need that IUI though, here's hoping :dust:
> 
> In the UK, if you have unexplained infertility, they skip the part where they try you on just Clomid and go straight to an IUI with Clomid+injectibles. It's part of the new national guidelines since I guess not enough women were getting pregnant on just clomid, but more had success with IUI's and meds.
> 
> I took 50 IU of Puregon and I ended up with four or five follies. (The scan the day or two before showed four really big follies, but there was one that was just below 18mm. They were hoping the fifth one wouldn't go, but I think it did in the end). Luckily, I didn't have any more that would catch up since I was right at the cut off for too many follicles for the IUI.
> 
> I'm hoping for at least two this time, since we're not doing injectibles. More follies = more chances...and I'm feeling a little desperate at the moment with all the baby announcements on fb right now. So here's hoping we catch an egg in the next couple of cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK my RE put me on injectables straight away. I don't know how often they only give Clomid or if they also try and combine the 2 here in Denmark. I don't know any other women doing fertility treatments here so have never been able to ask. Wow 4-5 follies on 50 IU, I only had 2:wacko: Guess you respond better to Puregon than I do:winkwink: Interesting, here you're not allowed to have more than 3 follies, if you do they cancel the IUI.
> 
> I can imagine that it must be hard reading other people announce their pregnancies on FB. I'm luckily free of that since I'm fortunately not friends on FB with any TTCing (as far as I know), some of them I don't even know if they're TTCing or not since they're not people I'm very close with. I hope you get your 2 follies :dust:Click to expand...

I think I got so many follies because of the combo Clomid/Puregon. I do wonder what it would have been with just Puregon or just Clomid. They all probably wouldn't have matured together like they did. I guess I'll see what my body does on just oral meds this time around. Though I'm not sure what it'll be like since Femara/Letrozole is designed to not produce a ton of eggs and there's a lower chance of multiples on it too. 

The Puregon did make them grow pretty quickly though. I was worried we'd miss the IUI window because they did grow so rapidly and I felt one egg go the morning of the IUI. But, I guess that's what the back-up BDing is for...

It must be so nice not having to see pregnancy announcements. Yesterday, someone announced she was having her third baby...so that was three kids in the time I've been TTC my first. I've been trying not to feel like a complete failure in the TTC department...but it's hard. But, here's hoping that the IUI is just what we need to get a BFP.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DBZ34:flower:
> 
> Wow I didn't know they did injectables and Clomid together, never heard of that. I always thought they did either/or:shrug: Just out of curiosity, how much Puregon where you on? I took it for the first 2 IUIs and am taking it for my 3rd. The doses have been 50 IU (2 follies), 66 IU (2 follies, almost was a 3rd) and now 75 IU (hoping for 3 follies). I hope you have better luck with the Femara, I know some ladies respond well to it:happydance:
> 
> I hope you won't need that IUI though, here's hoping :dust:
> 
> In the UK, if you have unexplained infertility, they skip the part where they try you on just Clomid and go straight to an IUI with Clomid+injectibles. It's part of the new national guidelines since I guess not enough women were getting pregnant on just clomid, but more had success with IUI's and meds.
> 
> I took 50 IU of Puregon and I ended up with four or five follies. (The scan the day or two before showed four really big follies, but there was one that was just below 18mm. They were hoping the fifth one wouldn't go, but I think it did in the end). Luckily, I didn't have any more that would catch up since I was right at the cut off for too many follicles for the IUI.
> 
> I'm hoping for at least two this time, since we're not doing injectibles. More follies = more chances...and I'm feeling a little desperate at the moment with all the baby announcements on fb right now. So here's hoping we catch an egg in the next couple of cycles.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK my RE put me on injectables straight away. I don't know how often they only give Clomid or if they also try and combine the 2 here in Denmark. I don't know any other women doing fertility treatments here so have never been able to ask. Wow 4-5 follies on 50 IU, I only had 2:wacko: Guess you respond better to Puregon than I do:winkwink: Interesting, here you're not allowed to have more than 3 follies, if you do they cancel the IUI.
> 
> I can imagine that it must be hard reading other people announce their pregnancies on FB. I'm luckily free of that since I'm fortunately not friends on FB with any TTCing (as far as I know), some of them I don't even know if they're TTCing or not since they're not people I'm very close with. I hope you get your 2 follies :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I got so many follies because of the combo Clomid/Puregon. I do wonder what it would have been with just Puregon or just Clomid. They all probably wouldn't have matured together like they did. I guess I'll see what my body does on just oral meds this time around. Though I'm not sure what it'll be like since Femara/Letrozole is designed to not produce a ton of eggs and there's a lower chance of multiples on it too.
> 
> The Puregon did make them grow pretty quickly though. I was worried we'd miss the IUI window because they did grow so rapidly and I felt one egg go the morning of the IUI. But, I guess that's what the back-up BDing is for...
> 
> It must be so nice not having to see pregnancy announcements. Yesterday, someone announced she was having her third baby...so that was three kids in the time I've been TTC my first. I've been trying not to feel like a complete failure in the TTC department...but it's hard. But, here's hoping that the IUI is just what we need to get a BFP.Click to expand...

That could be, I didn't think of that:wacko: So you would've most likely had less eggs, maybe 2-3? I think Puregon can do that although mine matured more slowly for the 2nd IUI. I don't think that they're released until you take the trigger though so that may have been part of the problem? 

Ouch, I don't think I'd be dealing with that very well:nope: You're not a failure:hugs: I get that feeling too sometimes but try and remind myself that we're just not as fertile as they are and that's ok. It's not like we can control it:wacko: I hope we both soon see that BFP:happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

I have taken femara the last few times from day 3-7 at 7.5mg.
This time with the added injectables I will be taking them from 2-6 then doing 150 of Gonal from day 5 until they tell me to stop .... Crazy!

Tomorrow is the SA ... Wish us luck friends.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I have taken femara the last few times from day 3-7 at 7.5mg.
> This time with the added injectables I will be taking them from 2-6 then doing 150 of Gonal from day 5 until they tell me to stop .... Crazy!
> 
> Tomorrow is the SA ... Wish us luck friends.


Good luck:happydance: Let us know how that goes.


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck Myshel, hope today goes well for you xx


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck! Crossing my fingers for great results!


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks everyone!
The stars were aligned with us and the SA came back with over 26million mobile sperm. Which is significantly higher than the 1.9 and 1.8 we got for the last two IUI's. So it seems the issue is the time in which the specimen has to be produced. This is great because the office is willing to accommodate us with the later time. so hopefully if i can produce the perfect follicle and he can produce some active sperm this could be our luck #3!!
I just hope I dont over Stimulate. They have me on 150IU of gonal-f which to me sounds like a lot. but really what do i know?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Best of luck Hun x


----------



## Renaendel

Wow, that was a great improvement in numbers just based on the time of day. I had no idea it could vary so much. Thank you for posting this. Good luck on the Gonal-F for just the perfect number of follicles.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Thanks everyone!
> The stars were aligned with us and the SA came back with over 26million mobile sperm. Which is significantly higher than the 1.9 and 1.8 we got for the last two IUI's. So it seems the issue is the time in which the specimen has to be produced. This is great because the office is willing to accommodate us with the later time. so hopefully if i can produce the perfect follicle and he can produce some active sperm this could be our luck #3!!
> I just hope I dont over Stimulate. They have me on 150IU of gonal-f which to me sounds like a lot. but really what do i know?


Wow that sounds like a good number:thumbup:

Yes it sounds like a lot, especially compared to my 75 IU:haha: But I'm sure they know what they're doing. Hopefully you'll produce more than 1 follie, to up the chances:happydance: I warn you though that if you're like me you might experience very occasional and slight twinges/pain in your ovaries from the Gonal-F (I did with the Puregon). For my 1st IUI, I had a lot of these twinges/pains but they have gradually decreased and last time I had it less. This time I barely have any but there's still a bit of time yet.

For OHSS, here's a list of symptoms to watch out for:

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases...on-syndrome-ohss/basics/symptoms/con-20033777


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that's a brilliant improvement Myshel

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Well ladies I have the proof that I need that my "friend" doesn't give two hoots about me :grr:

Last night she tagged me in a status along with her daughters and another friend about her hoping to find out the gender at her scan today :wacko:

I really think everything I told her last week went in one ear and out the other and just goes to show once and for all that I mean absolutely nothing to her.

Ah well, it will be her loss as we've actually got a house viewing this afternoon, far away from this grotty estate and quite close to my mum. It's my dream home :cloud9:

TTC wise, I'm thinking about maybe taking a break while I focus on the weight loss. I'm literally petrified of getting pregnant at this size and would never forgive myself if there were complications because of this :nope:


----------



## KatO79

Wow, yeah I'd cool off the friendship and tell her that you feel like she's constantly rubbing her pregnancy in your face even though she knows you're LTTTC and you told her how it makes you feel. Some people just have no sense of boundaries:nope: I would almost understand it if she was pregnant with her first and super excited but since it's her 11th, you'd think she'd be more relaxed about it and not constantly talking about it so much. She's probably so "drunk on power" that she doesn't care how she affects others, her pregnancy and needs must take center stage. 

I don't think she'll ever be able to understand your struggle. Heck, I even have women who had a less amount of kids that don't really get it or even people with no kids (my childish friend), never mind someone with soon 11 children:dohh: Maybe just avoid talking to her about it anymore and tell her it's ok to have a e.g. monthly update (or whatever you can handle) but you can't stand to have a total blow-by-blow of her entire pregnancy. On FB it's easy to avoid these updates as I believe you can choose to hide her updates so you aren't constantly confronted with it and can look at them when you feel up to it. But if she starts to personally talk to you over the phone or in person, tell her.

It's hard though, I have a childish friend (she's 32 but acts like she's 16-20, a bit selfish), no kids, and I found out recently she doesn't get it either:nope: She told me recently that maybe my infertility is like her trouble finding a nice guy and that I should think positive and believe it'll happen:dohh: She also told me 1 year wasn't long enough, she's heard of people getting pregnant after 1½ years. When I tried to explain what infertility is and that there is some unknown biochemical reason that I'm having problems getting pregnant (since any physical ones haven't been found e.g. blocked tubes) she just scrunched her face up and looked totally confused. So I ended up SMSing her and telling her I don't want to talk about my infertility anymore since she doesn't understand. Her response: I misunderstood her (even though my DH heard her and understood her the _exact _same way I did) and she's the one who's hurt even though I told her in a very polite and nice manner:wacko: So she made it about her:dohh: I'm so over it, not going to respond and going to drastically cut down on how much I see her as I obviously can't set a boundary without offending her:dohh: 

Sorry for the rant:wacko:

I hope you get the house:flower: 

If you feel a break would be good then by all means try it. I can understand your concerns with the weight maybe creating complications in a pregnancy. Maybe losing the weight will also help even out your cycles and get them down to a more normal length which will help improve your fertility. I hope you soon lose the weight you need and will still drop by and keep us updated:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: no don't be sorry at all. It's hard enough having to deal with infertility without having to deal with (sometimes) moronic people on top of that too

I think if we do get the house I'll be hiding her updates and really limiting my contact with her as it's just too much at the moment, and for her to tag me in her status really hurt :nope:

I'll probably still post as I want to keep up to date with how everyone is doing and I can update then how things are improving as the weight comes off. I actually lost 5lb this week, which I was so shocked about. As long it carries on coming down I'll be happy :D


----------



## KatO79

EmmyReece said:


> :hugs: no don't be sorry at all. It's hard enough having to deal with infertility without having to deal with (sometimes) moronic people on top of that too
> 
> I think if we do get the house I'll be hiding her updates and really limiting my contact with her as it's just too much at the moment, and for her to tag me in her status really hurt :nope:
> 
> I'll probably still post as I want to keep up to date with how everyone is doing and I can update then how things are improving as the weight comes off. I actually lost 5lb this week, which I was so shocked about. As long it carries on coming down I'll be happy :D

Yes it truely is:nope: I just think my friend's selfishness and her constantly taking offense and getting upset when I tell her she's being too much or upsetting is really getting to me, especially when I'm going through something so difficult as infertility. I'm actually surprised she hasn't tried to involve DH in this since that's her regular MO:dohh: It's just _insane_ for her to tell me that now she's upset because I told her that she upset me with her comments:nope: I can already see this friendship will fade out when I do have a baby because she requires too much attention and that we treat her like glass because of her past (abusive boyfriends, she's adopted, her biological parents leaving her by the side of a road at age 3, her problems finding a decent guy when she goes almost 100% by looks and won't listen to reason ect.). Hopefully I'll have made friends with other mothers or other childless women that better understand how a friendship works by that time because unfortunately, she's the only friend I have (since most women my age have children and don't make new friends, especially if you're childless they won't befriend you).

I really think that'd be a good idea to limit your friend as well. Especially if she keeps refusing to understand how her behaviour effects you and respect your wishes. Maybe also try telling her you understand she's excited about this pregnancy but you're having issues conceiving and while she may not understand why, if she could please limit her updates and how much she talks about it because it's painful for you to hear about it constantly and maybe she could lean more on friends that already have children at this time.

Wow 5lbs in 1 week, congrats:happydance::thumbup: You must be doing something right:) It'll be exciting to see how this weight loss helps and creates any positive changes in your cycles.


----------



## Stine

Myshel- OMG that amazing news about the SA. #3 sounds like it might indeed be your lucky number :thumbup:

Emmy- I have taken many breaks and come back over the past 10 yrs TTC and it is always nice to break. You always know when you need one cause you will say just that "I think I need a break". Regroup, take some you time and when you are ready we will be here :flower:

So, I started the Femara yesterday. I am doing CD3-7 and I have my U/S on CD12 which will be the day after St Patricks day. Hopefully the luck of the Irish will be with me and I will get the green like to trigger and have my IUI that Friday. I normally O CD15 to CD19 so I am not sure how the Femara will effect that. Do you normally O sooner, if you do O on it, or is it the same?


----------



## Renaendel

stine, the Femara made me ovulate a few days earlier. My normal LH surge date was the 15-16 and for me it bumped it up to the 13-14th. I did six months if it.


----------



## Myshelsong

Stine ... Yay for fermara. For me on 5mg it didn't really change my ovulation date, however on 7.5mg it went from day 17 to day 11 or 12. You may want to see of you can get in a few days since just to see how you react.

Having my day 9 scan tomorrow. Will be interested in seeing the progress with gonal, will be interesting as the last two times just on femara I was at 20 and 22 ...

Emma Good luck with the weight loss, it is hard to get it off I understand. Congrats on five so far, keep up the good work.

Kat I believe it is time to say goodbye to your selfish friend. Sorry hun


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Stine ... Yay for fermara. For me on 5mg it didn't really change my ovulation date, however on 7.5mg it went from day 17 to day 11 or 12. You may want to see of you can get in a few days since just to see how you react.
> 
> Having my day 9 scan tomorrow. Will be interested in seeing the progress with gonal, will be interesting as the last two times just on femara I was at 20 and 22 ...
> 
> Emma Good luck with the weight loss, it is hard to get it off I understand. Congrats on five so far, keep up the good work.
> 
> Kat I believe it is time to say goodbye to your selfish friend. Sorry hun


You're of course right Myshel and I've been trying to get DH to agree with me but I think he's caught in feeling sorry for her because she's so helpless and childlike and has had a sad past:dohh: I feel for her as well (I'm not heartless and think it's sad she's been through all that) but she's just too much. I mean this woman constantly wants to go on vacation with us and is talking about going somewhere this year:dohh: Plus she has other friends so it's not like she'd be completely friendless afterwards (until they tire of her as well when they have husbands and children and she tries to fill up too much in their lives). I'm now just trying to get him to agree we should see much less of her but he's a softie and she knows now to call him when she wants to see us because he gives in easier to her whims:dohh:

I can't decide though if I should respond to that SMS she sent me anyway and let her know that her hurt feelings are ones she's creating and I can't do anything about how she chooses to feel plus I'm the injured party, not her:growlmad:

That's another thing, she likes to one-up me. I remember New Years 2013/2014 that she came by to get ready with me (she was thankfully going to another party than us). It was actually going well and was kinda fun until I mentioned I was a bit down that I wasn't pregnant yet. She then started in a pathetic voice that "At least you _have_ a husband and _will have _children, I'll _never_ have a husband or children" :nope:


----------



## Myshelsong

Don't reply. People like that have nothing to feed off of if there is nothing there. Honestly just stop communication all together. If your hubby wants to talk with her let him make that choice, but as far as you are concerned you are on a break. 
Good luck!
Off to the clinic


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Don't reply. People like that have nothing to feed off of if there is nothing there. Honestly just stop communication all together. If your hubby wants to talk with her let him make that choice, but as far as you are concerned you are on a break.
> Good luck!
> Off to the clinic


You're right, I was just tempted to tell her that I find it disgusting that she's making it about her and discussing her hurt feelings when we were talking about how hurtful I found her behaviour. To make it worse, she even told me that I misunderstood the depth of her advice:dohh: I'm just afraid that she'll want to discuss it with me next time I see her, she always does.

Definitely need to get DH on board with this but it's difficult. He already has a selfish friend (luckily he's DH's problem since I see him maybe every 3-4 months), I just don't see why he wants another one:nope: I'll try again and see if I can get him to agree to having a break from her.

BTW I'm going in for a scan tomorrow :)

Good luck Myshel :flower:


----------



## DBZ34

Wow, Kat. Your friend does sound super selfish and like she wants all the attention she can get. I don't blame you for wanting a break from her. And the fact she's playing your DH like that...I'd keep a careful eye on her. 



Good luck Myshel! I hope you have some great follies!! 



AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....


----------



## Stine

DBZ34 said:


> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....

Sounds like you and I are on the same schedule right now :hugs: I am just I think 2 CD ahead of you but everything else the same. I hope I don't O to early too or that we miss it since my normal O time would be that weekend. Excited to hear how things work out for you :thumbup:

I have noticed that I am liking Femara WAY MORE then Clomid. I was so nasty on that and I had some of the worst hot flashes. I have felt pretty good on the Femara with only a couple hot flashes and only got edgey once with DH but was able to snap out of it pretty quickly.

Myshel... Any updates yet?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Wow, Kat. Your friend does sound super selfish and like she wants all the attention she can get. I don't blame you for wanting a break from her. And the fact she's playing your DH like that...I'd keep a careful eye on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Myshel! I hope you have some great follies!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....


Yes it really is too much. She's super manipulative. Although I think she's just using my DH for attention since he doesn't live up to her "model good looks" criteria of a man so she's not after him for herself. Plus he's a nice guy and she's attracted to men that treat her like dirt so no worries there. I truely believe she isn't in the slightest bit attracted to him and my DH would never cheat on me.

I actually managed to get him to go along with us taking a _long_ break from her and then we'll see.

Here's hoping the Femara works for you:flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Just got back from my scan. So far seeing one at 16 mm and four at 12 mm some at 10 mm all on the right side.

It appears the Gonal is slowing the fermera down to give me more follicles, normally by day nine i have one follicle at 20mm so hoping to grow these few fast. On daily scans now!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Just got back from my scan. So far seeing one at 16 mm and four at 12 mm some at 10 mm all on the right side.
> 
> It appears the Gonal is slowing the fermera down to give me more follicles, normally by day nine i have one follicle at 20mm so hoping to grow these few fast. On daily scans now!


Sounds good Myshel:happydance: Did they mention how many they think will mature for the IUI or do you find that out at a later scan?


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the clinic and I have 2 follies, one on each side (first time for that). I think they measure 14 and 16 mm if I remember correctly:wacko: She says I'm ready to trigger so tonight I take one more dose of Puregon tonight so the follies grow a bit more, Friday morning I trigger and Saturday morning they do the IUI. So just about 25 hours from trigger to IUI which I didn't reach to ask about since they normally have me trigger 36 hours before the IUI:shrug: Maybe because I'd already Oed last time and they prefer to inseminate before O???? 

She says she has a good feeling about this time but could be wishful thinking on her part:winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....
> 
> Sounds like you and I are on the same schedule right now :hugs: I am just I think 2 CD ahead of you but everything else the same. I hope I don't O to early too or that we miss it since my normal O time would be that weekend. Excited to hear how things work out for you :thumbup:
> 
> I have noticed that I am liking Femara WAY MORE then Clomid. I was so nasty on that and I had some of the worst hot flashes. I have felt pretty good on the Femara with only a couple hot flashes and only got edgey once with DH but was able to snap out of it pretty quickly.
> 
> Myshel... Any updates yet?Click to expand...

Nice! It'll be great to have a IUI buddy. :) 

I usually ov on CD12, which would be Thurs according to FF or Friday according to my doc's office. So, I'm feeling a little worried about oving pre-IUI. 

First dose of Femara down and so far so good. I'll hope I'm less hormonal and moody on it too. 

I forget, how many days before the IUI do they say to abstain from BDing? Is it 48 hours?


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Kat. Your friend does sound super selfish and like she wants all the attention she can get. I don't blame you for wanting a break from her. And the fact she's playing your DH like that...I'd keep a careful eye on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Myshel! I hope you have some great follies!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....
> 
> 
> Yes it really is too much. She's super manipulative. Although I think she's just using my DH for attention since he doesn't live up to her "model good looks" criteria of a man so she's not after him for herself. Plus he's a nice guy and she's attracted to men that treat her like dirt so no worries there. I truely believe she isn't in the slightest bit attracted to him and my DH would never cheat on me.
> 
> I actually managed to get him to go along with us taking a _long_ break from her and then we'll see.
> 
> Here's hoping the Femara works for you:flower:Click to expand...

Oh, I don't doubt your DH at all! It's just that your friend doesn't sound very trustworthy. It feels like she might try to insert herself into your life even more than she does now and soon you'll find yourself taking care of her along with your hopefully soon to be baby. 

I'm glad your DH agreed to break from her though and you won't have to deal with her selfishness for while at least. :) 


Hooray for two good follies!! :D :happydance: 

That does seem like a quick trigger to IUI time, but maybe you're right and they want to catch the eggs before they pop. I think they tried to get mine in before Ov last time...

Good luck!! Your TWW is almost here! I can hardly wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## DBZ34

By the way - Does anyone else feel terrible after the trigger shot? Last time I had it, I had to lay down for a while because it made me so nauseous like almost immediately. Does it affect anyone else like that?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Kat. Your friend does sound super selfish and like she wants all the attention she can get. I don't blame you for wanting a break from her. And the fact she's playing your DH like that...I'd keep a careful eye on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Myshel! I hope you have some great follies!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....
> 
> 
> Yes it really is too much. She's super manipulative. Although I think she's just using my DH for attention since he doesn't live up to her "model good looks" criteria of a man so she's not after him for herself. Plus he's a nice guy and she's attracted to men that treat her like dirt so no worries there. I truely believe she isn't in the slightest bit attracted to him and my DH would never cheat on me.
> 
> I actually managed to get him to go along with us taking a _long_ break from her and then we'll see.
> 
> Here's hoping the Femara works for you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't doubt your DH at all! It's just that your friend doesn't sound very trustworthy. It feels like she might try to insert herself into your life even more than she does now and soon you'll find yourself taking care of her along with your hopefully soon to be baby.
> 
> I'm glad your DH agreed to break from her though and you won't have to deal with her selfishness for while at least. :)
> 
> 
> Hooray for two good follies!! :D :happydance:
> 
> That does seem like a quick trigger to IUI time, but maybe you're right and they want to catch the eggs before they pop. I think they tried to get mine in before Ov last time...
> 
> Good luck!! Your TWW is almost here! I can hardly wait to hear how it goes!Click to expand...


Yes I've had others say that about her:wacko: I do find it disturbing that she tries to come on vacations with us. Remember our last ski trip before TTC and she tried to invite herself yet couldn't ski and refused to go to ski school:dohh: Luckily she got scared off because of the price. Then there's the whole godmother thing since she fully expects us to ask her and has already volunteered (fat chance):wacko: I've told DH that we can't keep on being so available to her because she'll just assume we'll always do so and she needs to get use to us being less available and rely a bit more on her other (single) friends (which may be best since she's single herself) plus learn to be okay with being alone at home. I think she also has been lacking in parents in a sense since her bilogical ones abandoned her and her adoptive ones sound odd. Like she told me that they almost don't want to talk to her when she's sad or upset:wacko: I find she can be a handful/clingy when she's upset (constantly asking if it's her that's making these jerk men act badly, like 5-6 times during 1 night) but they're her parents so they need to deal with it:growlmad: They're part of the reason she's an insecure mess!

I'll update on Saturday how it went with the actual IUI:happydance:

I haven't had issues with my trigger shots (I take Ovitrelle, 250 micrograms):shrug: It sounds a bit quick for a side effect though:-k You're not stressed or nervous when you take them, are you? Maybe ask your RE/GP?


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Kat. Your friend does sound super selfish and like she wants all the attention she can get. I don't blame you for wanting a break from her. And the fact she's playing your DH like that...I'd keep a careful eye on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck Myshel! I hope you have some great follies!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- Femara starts today! I'm super excited. My scan is next Wednesday and then I guess we'll see when the IUI gets scheduled for. I'm hoping I won't ov early on Femara...but it's a waiting game. I kind of wish we got as many scans as I did in the UK here in the US so I'd know what was going on in there....
> 
> 
> Yes it really is too much. She's super manipulative. Although I think she's just using my DH for attention since he doesn't live up to her "model good looks" criteria of a man so she's not after him for herself. Plus he's a nice guy and she's attracted to men that treat her like dirt so no worries there. I truely believe she isn't in the slightest bit attracted to him and my DH would never cheat on me.
> 
> I actually managed to get him to go along with us taking a _long_ break from her and then we'll see.
> 
> Here's hoping the Femara works for you:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I don't doubt your DH at all! It's just that your friend doesn't sound very trustworthy. It feels like she might try to insert herself into your life even more than she does now and soon you'll find yourself taking care of her along with your hopefully soon to be baby.
> 
> I'm glad your DH agreed to break from her though and you won't have to deal with her selfishness for while at least. :)
> 
> 
> Hooray for two good follies!! :D :happydance:
> 
> That does seem like a quick trigger to IUI time, but maybe you're right and they want to catch the eggs before they pop. I think they tried to get mine in before Ov last time...
> 
> Good luck!! Your TWW is almost here! I can hardly wait to hear how it goes!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I've had others say that about her:wacko: I do find it disturbing that she tries to come on vacations with us. Remember our last ski trip before TTC and she tried to invite herself yet couldn't ski and refused to go to ski school:dohh: Luckily she got scared off because of the price. Then there's the whole godmother thing since she fully expects us to ask her and has already volunteered (fat chance):wacko: I've told DH that we can't keep on being so available to her because she'll just assume we'll always do so and she needs to get use to us being less available and rely a bit more on her other (single) friends (which may be best since she's single herself) plus learn to be okay with being alone at home. I think she also has been lacking in parents in a sense since her bilogical ones abandoned her and her adoptive ones sound odd. Like she told me that they almost don't want to talk to her when she's sad or upset:wacko: I find she can be a handful/clingy when she's upset (constantly asking if it's her that's making these jerk men act badly, like 5-6 times during 1 night) but they're her parents so they need to deal with it:growlmad: They're part of the reason she's an insecure mess!
> 
> I'll update on Saturday how it went with the actual IUI:happydance:
> 
> I haven't had issues with my trigger shots (I take Ovitrelle, 250 micrograms):shrug: It sounds a bit quick for a side effect though:-k You're not stressed or nervous when you take them, are you? Maybe ask your RE/GP?Click to expand...



Well, let's hope the break does everyone some good. It's good to set boundaries now, so the future won't be as stressful. 

Good luck on Saturday!! That's so soon! 


So, I went back to my IUI in my journal, because I couldn't remember the details. Apparently, Clomid made me a moody/nauseous cow by day 3, so at least the Femara isn't doing that. I'm feeling pretty level on it, so that's good.

And I thought that I had caught some kind of bug from DH, but I realized it was the increased HCG in my system after the shot. It wasn't immediate, like I thought. It was like in the middle of the day the next day...but I suppose that makes sense. More HCG = more pg symptoms. 

Though, that fact makes me feel like I'm going to be super nauseous all the time when I finally get pg and stay that way....


----------



## Stine

*DBZ*-
I too was very moody and sick on Clomid which is why I begged them NOT to give it to me again let alone the fact I never O on it. I have noticed with the Femara I am not as moody but I have had some nausea. I also noticed last night my ovaries hurt. I am having much more cramping then before I think. DH said he think I am "stock-piling eggs" :thumbup: I guess I'll see on 3/18 if his theory is right or not.

*Myshel*- 
Those numbers sound great! Excited to here the updates!

*Kat*- 
Tomorrow is the day! Best of luck!!! :dust:




So, I found out yesterday that my sister-in-law that just announced she was pg to us 2 weeks ago miscarried this week. I think she was about 9/10 weeks. I feel so sad for her. We have a family dinner next weekend which will be either right before or right after my IUI and I know the family is going to ask her questions about her MC and me questions about my IUI. I don't want to make her sad with my joy that I might be pg soon considering she just lost hers but I am also happy about my journey. I think I'll just say something like "everything is fine and too early to answer any questions" and leave it at that. DH's family is very nosy and not sensitive to others emotions with most things.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> *DBZ*-
> I too was very moody and sick on Clomid which is why I begged them NOT to give it to me again let alone the fact I never O on it. I have noticed with the Femara I am not as moody but I have had some nausea. I also noticed last night my ovaries hurt. I am having much more cramping then before I think. DH said he think I am "stock-piling eggs" :thumbup: I guess I'll see on 3/18 if his theory is right or not.
> 
> *Myshel*-
> Those numbers sound great! Excited to here the updates!
> 
> *Kat*-
> Tomorrow is the day! Best of luck!!! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I found out yesterday that my sister-in-law that just announced she was pg to us 2 weeks ago miscarried this week. I think she was about 9/10 weeks. I feel so sad for her. We have a family dinner next weekend which will be either right before or right after my IUI and I know the family is going to ask her questions about her MC and me questions about my IUI. I don't want to make her sad with my joy that I might be pg soon considering she just lost hers but I am also happy about my journey. I think I'll just say something like "everything is fine and too early to answer any questions" and leave it at that. DH's family is very nosy and not sensitive to others emotions with most things.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!!!

Thanks Stine:flower:

I have those ovary pains with my Puregon although the pain has been less and less for each round of IUI. It has definitely been a good sign for me that the drug is working:) Although the first time I was in a slight panic because I was afraid I was either making too many eggs (more than 3 and the IUI gets cancelled) or that I was experiencing OHSS:wacko: Turns out I was experiencing neither:thumbup:

So sorry to hear about your SIL:nope: I hope she conceives a sticky bean fairly quickly after:flower: I think it's probably a good idea as well to say that you're fine and and you'll let them know if anything positive happens but would otherwise rather not talk much about it (if that's how you feel). I hope they don't grill your SIL too about her mc, preferably they should leave her alone unless she wants to talk about it. I know how bad I felt after my chemical last year, I wouldn't want to know how I'd feel if I'd lost it at 9/10 week:nope: I think if you can tell she's getting upset to maybe intercede on her behalf and get them to lay off if neither her or her DH does it.

Looking forward to hearing your results on the 18th:flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Alright so I have a 19, 19, 15 and 14. I really want to trigger tonight but think it will be tomorrow, we'll hoping it is tomorrow so that it isn't Monday and Tuesday.

Stine, sorry that your sister in law lost the baby. That is horrible for her. Hoping that you have a good weekend, maybe let them know that you do not want to discuss the IUI. I know it is totally not something I allowed anyone to talk about.

I haven't had issues with Ovidrel, but had some mood swings and definitely pregnancy symptoms. Femara at the end of the course gave me slight headaches and crazy mood swings.


----------



## KatO79

Just got back from the clinic and had the IUI done. There were not really any follies to measure as O was just about to happen so they weren't round anymore and had changed shape. My lining looked good. I don't think DH found it particularly enjoyable but he was there and stood next to me. The funniest part was when the nurse asked him if he wanted to push on the plunger to inject the :spermy: :haha: He actually did it but was afraid of doing it wrong. So 2 follies in the process of being released:happydance: The sperm count was BTW 40 million so about 10 million more than last time:thumbup:

So now starts the waiting game:coffee:

Although I can't help but worry that the fact my body finishes the maturation process and releases the egg a bit quicker than is the norm after the trigger may mean my eggs stink:wacko:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Kat have everything crossed for you.

I've had a really tough week, another friend (4th in a few weeks) told me she's pregnant and I've been having a meltdown. Also it's Mother's Day tomorrow which is hard for two reasons 1. The obvious IF he'll, 2. My mum and I aren't close and it makes me sad!

I am really considering getting some counselling. I think it might help, but not sure.

I hope everyone else is ok? X


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Kat have everything crossed for you.
> 
> I've had a really tough week, another friend (4th in a few weeks) told me she's pregnant and I've been having a meltdown. Also it's Mother's Day tomorrow which is hard for two reasons 1. The obvious IF he'll, 2. My mum and I aren't close and it makes me sad!
> 
> I am really considering getting some counselling. I think it might help, but not sure.
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok? X


Thanks wannabemummyb:flower:

Awww I can't imagine how hard that must be to hear your friends announcing pregnancies:hugs: I don't know how I would handle it other than try and have some happiness for them:nope: Do they know you're having problems? Although it might be dangerous to tell them since you might not find much understanding. I told just about everyone I know and it's brought nothing but hurt feelings and heartache:dohh: If you know if any of them also had problems conceiving, they might be good to confide in since they'll understand your struggle.

I can relate to not being close with your mom. Mine is mentally ill so that prevents us from really bonding. She just isn't capable of having a loving and respectful bond with me, her needs _always_ come first (she has NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder), no matter how it affects me emotionally or mentally. I just ignore the holiday myself and treat it like a normal day which is easy since it's not a big thing here. But yeah, being childless having issues conceiving plus having a problematic relationship with your mother makes for a horrible combo when Mother's Day rolls around:nope:

If you've also had a problematic relationship with your mother, getting counselling may be a good thing. Although you might want to be careful which therapist you use as many still have little understanding for mothers that aren't being loving or otherwise being as motherly as they should. It wouldn't be good to have a therapist that basically blames you for the issues or that invalidates your feelings and experiences. If you do decide on counselling, I hope you find a good one that really understands the issues between you and your mother.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Kat have everything crossed for you.
> 
> I've had a really tough week, another friend (4th in a few weeks) told me she's pregnant and I've been having a meltdown. Also it's Mother's Day tomorrow which is hard for two reasons 1. The obvious IF he'll, 2. My mum and I aren't close and it makes me sad!
> 
> I am really considering getting some counselling. I think it might help, but not sure.
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok? X
> 
> 
> Thanks wannabemummyb:flower:
> 
> Awww I can't imagine how hard that must be to hear your friends announcing pregnancies:hugs: I don't know how I would handle it other than try and have some happiness for them:nope: Do they know you're having problems? Although it might be dangerous to tell them since you might not find much understanding. I told just about everyone I know and it's brought nothing but hurt feelings and heartache:dohh: If you know if any of them also had problems conceiving, they might be good to confide in since they'll understand your struggle.
> 
> I can relate to not being close with your mom. Mine is mentally ill so that prevents us from really bonding. She just isn't capable of having a loving and respectful bond with me, her needs _always_ come first (she has NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder), no matter how it affects me emotionally or mentally. I just ignore the holiday myself and treat it like a normal day which is easy since it's not a big thing here. But yeah, being childless having issues conceiving plus having a problematic relationship with your mother makes for a horrible combo when Mother's Day rolls around:nope:
> 
> If you've also had a problematic relationship with your mother, getting counselling may be a good thing. Although you might want to be careful which therapist you use as many still have little understanding for mothers that aren't being loving or otherwise being as motherly as they should. It wouldn't be good to have a therapist that basically blames you for the issues or that invalidates your feelings and experiences. If you do decide on counselling, I hope you find a good one that really understands the issues between you and your mother.Click to expand...

Thanks Hun, yes they all know. 

My mother is an alcoholic and is completely self centred, everything is about her. It was awful to grow up with and has lead to be having little confidence (mainly because she destroyed my confidence). I don't have a lot to do with her but find it hard seeing friends with their mums as I want that sort of relationship. I completely hear what your saying about choice of counsellor thank you for your words of wisdom.


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Kat have everything crossed for you.
> 
> I've had a really tough week, another friend (4th in a few weeks) told me she's pregnant and I've been having a meltdown. Also it's Mother's Day tomorrow which is hard for two reasons 1. The obvious IF he'll, 2. My mum and I aren't close and it makes me sad!
> 
> I am really considering getting some counselling. I think it might help, but not sure.
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok? X
> 
> 
> Thanks wannabemummyb:flower:
> 
> Awww I can't imagine how hard that must be to hear your friends announcing pregnancies:hugs: I don't know how I would handle it other than try and have some happiness for them:nope: Do they know you're having problems? Although it might be dangerous to tell them since you might not find much understanding. I told just about everyone I know and it's brought nothing but hurt feelings and heartache:dohh: If you know if any of them also had problems conceiving, they might be good to confide in since they'll understand your struggle.
> 
> I can relate to not being close with your mom. Mine is mentally ill so that prevents us from really bonding. She just isn't capable of having a loving and respectful bond with me, her needs _always_ come first (she has NPD = Narcissistic Personality Disorder), no matter how it affects me emotionally or mentally. I just ignore the holiday myself and treat it like a normal day which is easy since it's not a big thing here. But yeah, being childless having issues conceiving plus having a problematic relationship with your mother makes for a horrible combo when Mother's Day rolls around:nope:
> 
> If you've also had a problematic relationship with your mother, getting counselling may be a good thing. Although you might want to be careful which therapist you use as many still have little understanding for mothers that aren't being loving or otherwise being as motherly as they should. It wouldn't be good to have a therapist that basically blames you for the issues or that invalidates your feelings and experiences. If you do decide on counselling, I hope you find a good one that really understands the issues between you and your mother.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun, yes they all know.
> 
> My mother is an alcoholic and is completely self centred, everything is about her. It was awful to grow up with and has lead to be having little confidence (mainly because she destroyed my confidence). I don't have a lot to do with her but find it hard seeing friends with their mums as I want that sort of relationship. I completely hear what your saying about choice of counsellor thank you for your words of wisdom.Click to expand...


She sounds like mine except for the alcohol part:wacko: I've also had some self-esteem issues as well. But that's what happens when you're mother is constantly putting you down, competes with you and tries to garner attention when people's attention is on you:nope: Mine has said some pretty awful things to me. And when I do try to talk about any issues, she just claims that she never said/did that. It's maddening, she invalidates _everything_ and gaslights me like the pro she is. I tried to have a serious talk with her once but she ended up crying and making it all about poor her and her sad childhood:nope:

I think my best advice (if she's as bad as mine) is to give up that you'll _ever_ have the kind of relationship with her your friends have with their mothers. She's not capable of it. It's sad and harsh but I've come to terms with it after months of grieving and coming to terms who she is and the mental illness she's suffering from. I've reached the point that next time she starts screaming at me over the phone for not behaving the way she wants me to and won't let me make my own decisions in life without creating drama, it's over, I'm done. I can't put myself or my future child through her antics and toxic personality. I feel sorry for her but I just won't put up with her abuse anymore.

If your mother has NPD, I can recommend a few books if you'd like?


----------



## DBZ34

I'm sorry you ladies have to go through all that with your moms. :hugs: :hugs: 

But, I guess, on the flip side of the coin, you know what type of mother you don't want to be for your future kiddos. You can show them what a wonderful mother/child relationship is like.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Kat yes please recommend. Your mother sounds uncannily like mine, just add in the alcohol addiction. I have drastically reduced the time I spend with her or talk to her on the phone, dh put his foot down when I would come off the phone every time in tears. Most the time I have it straight in my head that we won't ever have a good relationship but every now and again I just wish she could be there for me, mainly through this journey. She doesn't even know about our losses. The sad thing is her mum is exactly the same so I've cut her out of my life entirely. She refused to come to my wedding because I forgot to send her a birthday card!!!! 

I do feel guilty though, mum certainly makes me feel it! 

Dz Yep hoping it's going to make me a much better mum. I believe that what has happened in my life has shaped me into who I am today and will help me be the best mum I can 

Sorry to hijack the thread, it is nice to meet someone who understands Kat x


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Kat yes please recommend. Your mother sounds uncannily like mine, just add in the alcohol addiction. I have drastically reduced the time I spend with her or talk to her on the phone, dh put his foot down when I would come off the phone every time in tears. Most the time I have it straight in my head that we won't ever have a good relationship but every now and again I just wish she could be there for me, mainly through this journey. She doesn't even know about our losses. The sad thing is her mum is exactly the same so I've cut her out of my life entirely. She refused to come to my wedding because I forgot to send her a birthday card!!!!
> 
> I do feel guilty though, mum certainly makes me feel it!
> 
> Dz Yep hoping it's going to make me a much better mum. I believe that what has happened in my life has shaped me into who I am today and will help me be the best mum I can
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, it is nice to meet someone who understands Kat x


I've been avoiding talking to mine as much as possible as well. On the phone she just babbles on about how much she doesn't like foreigners in this country (she was born in Denmark) or about stocks or whatever else she's interested in. Or she talks about how none of my siblings talk to her anymore and can't understand it, despite the fact she had it coming and behaved horribly towards them. I barely get a word in edgewise. It's almost worse when DH and I visit her as she'll talk to him and almost completely ignore me.

Mine doesn't get my TTCing issues, she just tells me constantly she can't understand it because all she had to do was iron a pair of men's underwear and boom, she was pregnant (she had 6 kids with 6 different men, one from an affair) :dohh: She tells me constantly I just need to relax and I'll get pregnant:nope:

Don't tell her about your losses (so sorry to hear about them), it's just emotional ammunition to them. I try and avoid talking about anything that's emotionally relevant to me because she'll just use it to hurt me in some way. I clearly remember how upset she was when her pets died over the years but when I lost my previous cat in October 2012 and was upset, she told me I was being overly dramatic and pretty much told me to get over it and that we should've euthanized our cat long ago because she was blind :wacko: She poo-poos everytime she's done something appalling to me yet if I just respectfully try to set boundaries when she's being too controlling, she flips out and screams all sorts of nasty stuff at me. And when we've had a row, she'll silent treatment me for weeks on end and then call and act like nothing happened. When I've tried to talk about what happened last time, she'll either claim to not remember or say she didn't do anything wrong and nothing will make her budge. She _never_ does anything wrong in her opinion, not even when she once told me I have no heart (with a big smile on her lips) or when I tried to visit her for her birthday some years ago after another phone conversation went wrong, she slammed the door in my face:wacko:

Yes I think it's often an evil circle thing, NPD mothers will often create NPD daughters. I think my mother's mother had the same affliction although I've never met her, the stories just make it sound like that's what was the issue. My mother was about not to come to my wedding because I failed to fawn over her because she was sick and said she couldn't do more work on my dress and when I sugested my future MIL could maybe finish it, she flipped and told me she'd finish the dress but wouldn't come to my wedding and hoped me and DH had a horrible life together:wacko: She's also refused to come to one of my birthdays because she claimed we were seeing more of DH's family than her (this was high season for birthdays in DH's family, something she knew) and that she was sick of it and DH wasn't welcome in her home anymore and she wasn't coming to my birthday:nope:

So your grandmother could very well also be suffering from the same sickness. You have _nothing_ to feel guilty about, it's _her_ that can't appreciate what a wonderful daughter and woman you are, it's _all _on her! I've been there, don't give her that power, take it back. And if you need to take a break from her or even go no contact for your emotional and mental health, than do so. I actually think it might be a good idea to take a break from her while you're in therapy. 

Having a mother with NPD is a nightmare. These women are emotionally stunted at age 6 and _never_ grow or learn. It's like being raised by a toddler.

As to books on NPD, I'd start with:

"Will I Ever Be Good Enough?: Healing the Daughters of Narcissistic Mothers" by Dr. Karyl McBride Ph.D. 

and 

"Mothers Who Can't Love: A Healing Guide for Daughters" by Susan Forward

and

"Toxic Parents: Overcoming Their Hurtful Legacy and Reclaiming Your Life" by Susan Forward


For some self-help (until you've found a therapist), I've found this one to be good:

"Children of the Self-Absorbed: A Grown-Up's Guide to Getting Over Narcissistic Parents" by Nina Brown EdD LPC


Also worth looking into are:

"You're Not Crazy - It's Your Mother!: Understanding and Healing for Daughters of Narcissistic Mothers" by Danu Morrigan 

Avoid Danu's website though as I've heard many have bad experiences but the book is good for learning about NPD.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies. Sorry you have such an issue with your mum. Big hugs all around for everyone.

AFM we are doing the first IUI this morning! Just watching a quick Corrie street to calm down before we get out of here. It is crazy how nervous I get right before we go. Wish I could take a Valium or something to edge the nerves. Wish us luck, we have today and tomorrow!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry you have such an issue with your mum. Big hugs all around for everyone.
> 
> AFM we are doing the first IUI this morning! Just watching a quick Corrie street to calm down before we get out of here. It is crazy how nervous I get right before we go. Wish I could take a Valium or something to edge the nerves. Wish us luck, we have today and tomorrow!


Oh how exciting:happydance: Good luck Myshelsong. I had mine yesterday as you can see so we can be IUI buddies (I'm 1 dpiui today):thumbup: I was a bit nervous myself, always am. But sounds good you're doing 2 in a row. They don't do that in Denmark, guess they don't feel it increases the chances enough to bother:shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

At the clinic the wait is killer, slowly having a panic attack! Need to breath ... 
Glad I will be having an iui buddy. That is always nice to talk each other through the wait.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fingers crossed sweetie x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Thanks Kat will look at those books x

I would never tell my mum about the losses, she would make it all about her.


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay numbers were 10x better!
20million post wash with 87% motility. I cried a little after in the room because I feel so much better this time around. Feeling hopeful.


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Thanks Kat will look at those books x
> 
> I would never tell my mum about the losses, she would make it all about her.

Yes she probably would, that'd be pretty typical NPD:nope: Which is another reason I never told my mother about my chemical last year (in April).

I hope those books help. I know that Karyl McBride has a website and a virtual workshop if you're interested: https://www.willieverbegoodenough.c...ealing-the-daughters-of-narcissistic-mothers/

You can take a look and think it over if that'd also be worth a try:winkwink:




Myshelsong said:


> Yay numbers were 10x better!
> 20million post wash with 87% motility. I cried a little after in the room because I feel so much better this time around. Feeling hopeful.

Yay Myshel:happydance:


----------



## DBZ34

Hooray, Myshel!! I'm so glad to hear about your numbers!! I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you too!! 



AFM - My opks have started to go positive, so I was worried I was going to ovulate before the trigger and before they could get me in for an IUI. I called my clinic and asked if I could maybe get the scan moved up a day just in case. The nurse that called me back sounded kind of pissed off I wanted to move my scan up. She was like "The doctor wanted to see you on Day 10 or 11" which is fine...but I ovulated on Day 10 two cycles ago and I've ovulated on Day 11 more than a few cycles, so I was worried I'd ov early and miss my chance to have an IUI. 

I usually have two days of faint/close to pos lines and then I get my positive and I ov the day of the positive or super early the next morning. Going by my past history, I'm due to ovulate on Wednesday/early Thursday...so going in for a scan on Wednesday would be too late. 

Plus, FF says tomorrow is Day 10 anyway (the clinic starts from the first day of full bleeding, so it would only be Day 9 for them). But I'm hoping coming in early doesn't throw anything off. It shouldn't right? 

So, in the end, she rescheduled me and I'm having my scan tomorrow afternoon. I feel like they should still be able to tell me when to trigger based on tomorrow's scan and this way, there's less of a chance that we'll miss our chance to have an IUI.

I just feel so stressed out about this...much more than the first time. But then again, the first time, I was having scans every other day from Day 7 or 8, so we knew exactly what was going on in there. Now I have no idea, other than I'm having ov-pains (which may just be because of the meds, but could be because of imminent ov) and my opks will be positive soon. 

Why can't this be easier?


----------



## DBZ34

Stine- How are things going with you? Still stock-piling those eggs? :)


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Hooray, Myshel!! I'm so glad to hear about your numbers!! I've got a good feeling about this cycle for you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - My opks have started to go positive, so I was worried I was going to ovulate before the trigger and before they could get me in for an IUI. I called my clinic and asked if I could maybe get the scan moved up a day just in case. The nurse that called me back sounded kind of pissed off I wanted to move my scan up. She was like "The doctor wanted to see you on Day 10 or 11" which is fine...but I ovulated on Day 10 two cycles ago and I've ovulated on Day 11 more than a few cycles, so I was worried I'd ov early and miss my chance to have an IUI.
> 
> I usually have two days of faint/close to pos lines and then I get my positive and I ov the day of the positive or super early the next morning. Going by my past history, I'm due to ovulate on Wednesday/early Thursday...so going in for a scan on Wednesday would be too late.
> 
> Plus, FF says tomorrow is Day 10 anyway (the clinic starts from the first day of full bleeding, so it would only be Day 9 for them). But I'm hoping coming in early doesn't throw anything off. It shouldn't right?
> 
> So, in the end, she rescheduled me and I'm having my scan tomorrow afternoon. I feel like they should still be able to tell me when to trigger based on tomorrow's scan and this way, there's less of a chance that we'll miss our chance to have an IUI.
> 
> I just feel so stressed out about this...much more than the first time. But then again, the first time, I was having scans every other day from Day 7 or 8, so we knew exactly what was going on in there. Now I have no idea, other than I'm having ov-pains (which may just be because of the meds, but could be because of imminent ov) and my opks will be positive soon.
> 
> Why can't this be easier?


Wow what's up with that nurse:nope: The nurses/telephone ladies at my clinic are always so nice. Did you tell her your concerns because of the OPKs? When did you O last time? Because if you Oed around CD10/11, then they should be scheduling your scan for before those days. My clinic is pretty good at scheduling U/Ss for before I'll risk Oing but so they don't get me in too early so the appointment risks being "for no good reason."

If you're feeling ovary pain, it _could_ be due to the meds. I know I experience occasional ovary pains when I'm on the Puregon and it's just normally a sign that the meds are doing their work.

I truely hope you aren't about to O and that you reach to trigger before it happens:wacko:


----------



## DBZ34

I have no idea what was up with the nurse. She was downright surly and kind of bitchy about it...I almost felt guilty for asking to have my scan moved. But then I thought about the fact that this is my body, my money and these are my hopes and dreams she's messing around with, so if I think I'm going to ov in the next couple of days, I surely need to do something about it. I feel much better about the move now. Even if I'm not quite ripe, at least I know we aren't going to totally miss our chance.

I told her all about my opks and how my body usually works and she still had a bad attitude with me and that was when she started going on about the doctor wanting to see me day 10 or 11. Then I pointed out that I ovulated on Day 10 the cycle before, so I wasn't really comfortable waiting. I asked if moving the scan would be detrimental to the doc's assessment of what's going on with me and she didn't really have an answer, which was fair enough. Then I asked if I was about to ov on Wednesday, if we could still do the IUI and she was pretty skeptical that we'd be able to proceed with the IUI...so I think moving it up is probably the best option.

Last IUI, I triggered on CD 10 and had the IUI early on CD 12, but I had started ovulating before I made it to the clinic (I could feel the eggs popping out of my ovaries). That cycle, I had been monitored since right after AF had gone, so they knew what my body was doing and there was still the worry I would ov on CD 11 instead of 12. 

And that was going with FF's idea of what my cycle days were. So last IUI, I triggered CD10, which is tomorrow by FF's standards...therefore, it would make sense to get in for a scan tomorrow, right?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> I have no idea what was up with the nurse. She was downright surly and kind of bitchy about it...I almost felt guilty for asking to have my scan moved. But then I thought about the fact that this is my body, my money and these are my hopes and dreams she's messing around with, so if I think I'm going to ov in the next couple of days, I surely need to do something about it. I feel much better about the move now. Even if I'm not quite ripe, at least I know we aren't going to totally miss our chance.
> 
> I told her all about my opks and how my body usually works and she still had a bad attitude with me and that was when she started going on about the doctor wanting to see me day 10 or 11. Then I pointed out that I ovulated on Day 10 the cycle before, so I wasn't really comfortable waiting. I asked if moving the scan would be detrimental to the doc's assessment of what's going on with me and she didn't really have an answer, which was fair enough. Then I asked if I was about to ov on Wednesday, if we could still do the IUI and she was pretty skeptical that we'd be able to proceed with the IUI...so I think moving it up is probably the best option.
> 
> Last IUI, I triggered on CD 10 and had the IUI early on CD 12, but I had started ovulating before I made it to the clinic (I could feel the eggs popping out of my ovaries). That cycle, I had been monitored since right after AF had gone, so they knew what my body was doing and there was still the worry I would ov on CD 11 instead of 12.
> 
> And that was going with FF's idea of what my cycle days were. So last IUI, I triggered CD10, which is tomorrow by FF's standards...therefore, it would make sense to get in for a scan tomorrow, right?


Ok that's just bizarre that they scheduled your scan for CD10 when you triggered CD10 last time:dohh: They really should've had you in before, like CD7 (or something like that) and go on the assumption that you'd need to trigger the same day or a bit before/later. Perhaps they should also have you trigger 24 hours before the IUI instead. That's what I had to do this time as I'd already Oed when I went in for IUI #2 which was scheduled for 36 hours after the trigger and they prefer you not to have Oed before the IUI. Which was a good thing because I was in the process of Oing when they where about to do the actual IUI so definitely shouldn't have had my IUI later than those 24 hours after trigger:wacko:

So yes, it makes total sense to move the scan to tomorrow:thumbup: But wow, that's just messed up they didn't schedule the scan for before CD10 based on what happened last time:dohh: They can't go by the rule "CD10/11 is the day for the scan", they need to change it if a patient doesn't fit into that pattern. I'm sorry that the they're being so impossible, going through assisted conception is stressful enough without them making it even more so by not being able to make a good "game plan" for you :hugs: I hope that despite their amateur way of handling things that you do reach the IUI before you actually O :dust:


----------



## KatO79

So how did your appointment go DBZ34? And how is everyone else feeling/doing?

AFM I'm 4 dpiui today and distracting myself with different things to avoid symptom spotting. I definitely will be holding off until at least 7-8 dpo but even then I'm not going to trust anything since I was fooled the other 2 IUIs.


----------



## Myshelsong

DZB How did your scan go?
I agree that is weird she would be mad at you, maybe she just has bitch voice? I had a client like that once (I am in insurance) and half way through the convo I was like "look are you mad at me? it sounds like you are yelling at me for no reason, and I just met you."

Hey Kat, I hope the post iui is going well. I have started painting my living room again. Low VOC's paint and all. I try not to symptom spot, I have been at this long enough to know that I feel the same every single month. although this cycle because I had So MANY follicles i felt crampy and bloaty for two days. Thankfully that has now subsided and I feel just like my normal self ... annoyed and impatient. 

Second IUI went just as well as the first! I feel like this is our first actual time with the IUI where there could be a chance we could catch the egg at the right time. Turns out hubby does have some male infertility issues which may have been the issue this whole time. That and bad timing and late follicles and both of us low sex drive after almost 4 years at it. I just feel really positive this time. Going to try to be happy and not depressed this whole month!


----------



## Stine

DBZ34 said:


> Stine- How are things going with you? Still stock-piling those eggs? :)

Just had my US (CD 12 today) and it's not good. I have 1 egg (10mm) that might be promising and a lot of tiny ones that he didn't even bother measuring they are so small. Also, my lining (7mm) isn't growing and he said "doesn't look promising". He ALSO found an endometrial cyst that he is "going to keep an eye on". He is already talking about getting more aggressive next month because my body clearly isn't reacting the way he likes with the Femara. I have to go back in on Monday (CD 17) for a repeat scan. If the one egg and lining grows enough he will have me trigger and they will proceed with the IUI but nothing is set in stone yet. I am so heartbroken and feel like "what more can/could I do to help make things better/grow in there". :cry:

Hope you ladies have better news. I could use some good news right about now.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> DZB How did your scan go?
> I agree that is weird she would be mad at you, maybe she just has bitch voice? I had a client like that once (I am in insurance) and half way through the convo I was like "look are you mad at me? it sounds like you are yelling at me for no reason, and I just met you."
> 
> Hey Kat, I hope the post iui is going well. I have started painting my living room again. Low VOC's paint and all. I try not to symptom spot, I have been at this long enough to know that I feel the same every single month. although this cycle because I had So MANY follicles i felt crampy and bloaty for two days. Thankfully that has now subsided and I feel just like my normal self ... annoyed and impatient.
> 
> Second IUI went just as well as the first! I feel like this is our first actual time with the IUI where there could be a chance we could catch the egg at the right time. Turns out hubby does have some male infertility issues which may have been the issue this whole time. That and bad timing and late follicles and both of us low sex drive after almost 4 years at it. I just feel really positive this time. Going to try to be happy and not depressed this whole month!

I'm doing fine and successfully not symptom spotting:haha: I don't think I'll allow anything to give me hope unless we're talking about metallic taste or something like that. Been keeping myself busy with making earrings with supplies from a local craft store that specialises in jewellery stuff. I'd think painting a living room would also Work but we don't dare paint anything in our apartment since we're renting plus were thinking of buying a house in the near future. Which has been put on hold until DH can find a job which shouldn't be too bad since he has 9 years experience.

I'm glad the 2nd IUI went well:flower: Although I don't think it's _all_ about timing, it's also trying to catch "The Golden Egg" as one of the nurses at the clinic calls it. That egg that's matured well and doesn't contain any flaws. We were discussing last time how I've heard of people having 4-5 follies at one IUI and getting a BFN and then next time they have maybe 1-2 follies and bam, BFP! So it's also about the quality of the eggs. She says that when you think about how much is involved in the fertilizing, dividing of the egg and implantation, she's surprised that there are so many people in the world when so much can go wrong, even under the optimal circumstances. And sometimes, it's a mystery. She's said they've tried having during IVFs a good quality egg that's fertilized and dividing nicely and a nice thick endometrial lining and it can still end in BFN and they don't know why it went wrong.

I'm hoping we've both made at least one "Golden Egg" this time :happydance:




Stine said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Stine- How are things going with you? Still stock-piling those eggs? :)
> 
> Just had my US (CD 12 today) and it's not good. I have 1 egg (10mm) that might be promising and a lot of tiny ones that he didn't even bother measuring they are so small. Also, my lining (7mm) isn't growing and he said "doesn't look promising". He ALSO found an endometrial cyst that he is "going to keep an eye on". He is already talking about getting more aggressive next month because my body clearly isn't reacting the way he likes with the Femara. I have to go back in on Monday (CD 17) for a repeat scan. If the one egg and lining grows enough he will have me trigger and they will proceed with the IUI but nothing is set in stone yet. I am so heartbroken and feel like "what more can/could I do to help make things better/grow in there". :cry:
> 
> Hope you ladies have better news. I could use some good news right about now.Click to expand...


Awww I'm sorry Stine:hugs: I don't know anything about Femara but would upping your dose help? Maybe you're not getting enough. I hope that the follie and your lining have huge growth spurts so you can trigger soon:happydance:

It's so not your fault, it's not like you can control your body:hugs: Unfortunately, we don't have full control over the whole process of egg maturing and lining thickening, or even the whole conception thing. We can only help things along, even with science. I'm sure you're doing all you can :flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Big Hugs Stine. What dose of Femara are you on?
when I was on 5mg it really did nothing for me, it was my usual follicle and the usual timing.
Maybe you can look at increasing it (like I had too) and add an injectable (which I also had to do at a pretty high dose mind you 150 iu). This cycle when we finally did that I got my Multiple large follicles! 

Don't give up the first month hun, there is much more they can do and try to make this happen. Femara alone doesnt work with a lot of people - which is why they have injectables. It doesn't mean it wont ever happen.

Hugs.


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> Ok that's just bizarre that they scheduled your scan for CD10 when you triggered CD10 last time:dohh: They really should've had you in before, like CD7 (or something like that) and go on the assumption that you'd need to trigger the same day or a bit before/later. Perhaps they should also have you trigger 24 hours before the IUI instead. That's what I had to do this time as I'd already Oed when I went in for IUI #2 which was scheduled for 36 hours after the trigger and they prefer you not to have Oed before the IUI. Which was a good thing because I was in the process of Oing when they where about to do the actual IUI so definitely shouldn't have had my IUI later than those 24 hours after trigger:wacko:
> 
> So yes, it makes total sense to move the scan to tomorrow:thumbup: But wow, that's just messed up they didn't schedule the scan for before CD10 based on what happened last time:dohh: They can't go by the rule "CD10/11 is the day for the scan", they need to change it if a patient doesn't fit into that pattern. I'm sorry that the they're being so impossible, going through assisted conception is stressful enough without them making it even more so by not being able to make a good "game plan" for you :hugs: I hope that despite their amateur way of handling things that you do reach the IUI before you actually O :dust:


Thanks, Kat. :) 

Yeah, my first IUI was with a totally different clinic and I'm definitely missing them right now. They were so good and so on top of things. 

I've stuck with this new clinic because the doc is willing to test for lots of different things concerning my rmc and is generally knowledgeable. Which, is why I'm a little surprised his nurse was trying to be so rigid about my scan. If I have to do it again, I'm definitely insisting on going in earlier. 

You're so right though. The doc knew my history and the IUI process I went through. We talked about it before and I gave him all of my paperwork from the IUI. It seems silly now that he even suggested seeing me on Day 11, especially since I could have easily ov'd on that day. Hopefully we'll be better prepared if there is a next time. 



Myshelsong said:


> DZB How did your scan go?
> I agree that is weird she would be mad at you, maybe she just has bitch voice? I had a client like that once (I am in insurance) and half way through the convo I was like "look are you mad at me? it sounds like you are yelling at me for no reason, and I just met you."

I'm so glad, Myshel!! I'm so happy that you and your DH figured out a way to get better results out of him and with a back to back IUI, I feel like your chances are better than ever this cycle! My fingers are crossed tightly for you!! 

As for the nurse..if she normally had a bitch voice, that'd be one thing, but when I've talked to her before on the phone, she's been pleasant and really helpful. Maybe she was just having a bad day or something? Or maybe she thought I was some kind of crazy woman trying to take control of my treatment...lol. 

It was so strange and then when I saw her yesterday, it was like she thought the day change was her idea. lol. I'm hoping our future phone calls will go better, seeing as I was right about needing to get in. 




Stine said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Stine- How are things going with you? Still stock-piling those eggs? :)
> 
> Just had my US (CD 12 today) and it's not good. I have 1 egg (10mm) that might be promising and a lot of tiny ones that he didn't even bother measuring they are so small. Also, my lining (7mm) isn't growing and he said "doesn't look promising". He ALSO found an endometrial cyst that he is "going to keep an eye on". He is already talking about getting more aggressive next month because my body clearly isn't reacting the way he likes with the Femara. I have to go back in on Monday (CD 17) for a repeat scan. If the one egg and lining grows enough he will have me trigger and they will proceed with the IUI but nothing is set in stone yet. I am so heartbroken and feel like "what more can/could I do to help make things better/grow in there". :cry:
> 
> Hope you ladies have better news. I could use some good news right about now.Click to expand...

Oh, Stine, :hugs: There's nothing you can do to make things better in there right now. It's just a waiting game. I hate that we don't have more control over our bodies sometimes. 

I'm so sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you hoped, Stine. I'm hoping that on Monday, you'll see a lot of good growth in those follies and in your lining. 

When he says more aggressive, does you doc mean injectibles or just higher dose of femara? Maybe a little bit of both is just what you need. 

:hugs: It's so hard not to get discouraged, but you're doing what you can right now. I really hope it all works out. Maybe your body hasn't responded yet but maybe it will step things up and surprise you soon.


----------



## DBZ34

As for my scan.... I am sooo glad I went in yesterday. It was definitely the right decision. My right ovary isn't doing much, but I have two big follies on the left measuring at 20 and 21. Doc thought they looked really ripe, so I triggered last night...on CD10 according to FF...which was exactly when I triggered last IUI. I admit, I felt vindicated when I saw those follies. lol. I'm just hoping I don't ov tonight.

And the trigger didn't have much of an effect, so maybe I had a weird reaction to the Ovitrelle for some reason last IUI. This cycle, I had a different trigger, but I'm hoping it will work just as well in ripening those follies and getting them ready for conception. 

The IUI is early tomorrow morning. DH is going to produce his sample at home and we'll both drive it in. We're going to have breakfast and then I'll go in for the IUI at 9am. I'm slightly nervous, but I'm trying to stay positive. Hopefully, Dh will have good numbers and the IUI will go smoothly. :)


----------



## Stine

Thank you so much ladies. I'm trying to keep my hopes up that some how they will have a growth spurt and everything will be prefect come Monday. I'm currently doing only 2.5 Femara. He mentioned doing injections next but said he will get more in detail on Monday after the scan. With my age and medical issues he doesn't want to mess around.

DBZ- so excited you were right. A woman knows her body!! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> As for my scan.... I am sooo glad I went in yesterday. It was definitely the right decision. My right ovary isn't doing much, but I have two big follies on the left measuring at 20 and 21. Doc thought they looked really ripe, so I triggered last night...on CD10 according to FF...which was exactly when I triggered last IUI. I admit, I felt vindicated when I saw those follies. lol. I'm just hoping I don't ov tonight.
> 
> And the trigger didn't have much of an effect, so maybe I had a weird reaction to the Ovitrelle for some reason last IUI. This cycle, I had a different trigger, but I'm hoping it will work just as well in ripening those follies and getting them ready for conception.
> 
> The IUI is early tomorrow morning. DH is going to produce his sample at home and we'll both drive it in. We're going to have breakfast and then I'll go in for the IUI at 9am. I'm slightly nervous, but I'm trying to stay positive. Hopefully, Dh will have good numbers and the IUI will go smoothly. :)

Oh so good that you made that call and re-scheduled that scan:happydance: I hope they learn that you need to come in before CD10 if there's a next time. Otherwise you may need to remind them.

I hope you don't O early:wacko: I did for my IUI #2, which is why they made me take my trigger 24 hours before instead of 36 hours. Here's hoping your first O shortly after the actual IUI:happydance: Here's hoping everything looks good tomorrow :dust:





Stine said:


> Thank you so much ladies. I'm trying to keep my hopes up that some how they will have a growth spurt and everything will be prefect come Monday. I'm currently doing only 2.5 Femara. He mentioned doing injections next but said he will get more in detail on Monday after the scan. With my age and medical issues he doesn't want to mess around.
> 
> DBZ- so excited you were right. A woman knows her body!! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Injections normally pack a more powerful punch than Clomid/Femara which is probably why he's considering it. My body seems to react pretty well to them although I never seem to develop more than 2 follies but that's ok. But here's hoping it won't matter and that your IUI works :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck on the IUI today!

See if they will be willing to increase the femara. It is annoying they had you on such a low dose if they know you have issues developing follicles to size.

Turns out the gray color that we painstakingly picked over three weeks is actually a light blue again. It looks almost identical to our bedroom color. So annoyed, hoping second coat will darken it up


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Good luck on the IUI today!
> 
> See if they will be willing to increase the femara. It is annoying they had you on such a low dose if they know you have issues developing follicles to size.
> 
> Turns out the gray color that we painstakingly picked over three weeks is actually a light blue again. It looks almost identical to our bedroom color. So annoyed, hoping second coat will darken it up


Oh that stinks:dohh: I hope it looks better with a 2nd coat then. 

Hope you're otherwise doing well:flower:


----------



## Renaendel

Good luck on the IUI today.


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks ladies!! 

The IUI went well. DH produced his sample right at 7am, which I was pretty impressed with. He had the timing down pat. lol. I tucked the cup in my bra and we drove it in to the clinic. When we got there, we had to take the sample and write on the side of it. Then there were all these forms we had to fill out and I was pretty much staring at the pot, worrying about the sperm not being kept warm and thinking about putting it back in my shirt the entire time. lol. 

The number of sperm wasn't as good as our first IUI, but we BDed 32 hours before the sample (doctor's orders), so it was to be expected. I'm glad we did though because I definitely ov'd before the IUI. We still had 17 mill and 89% motility so I'm pretty happy with that. 

IUI was quick and easy....so now we wait.


----------



## KatO79

Yay DBZ34:happydance:

I'm sure the :spermy: could handle those few minutes on the table:winkwink: It's probably more if they sit for a longer period that they start dying off.

Not so good you Oed before but I'm sure you're still in with a good chance, provided you didn't O long before the IUI.

Welcome to the 2WW and here's hoping :dust:

AFM DH practically forced me to go on a bike ride with him:dohh: I didn't like it because the bike lanes here are often patched up and can be bumpy to ride over. So tried to stand up on the pedals each time I saw a bump coming. To make matters worse, some crazy woman was talking on her mobile via a headseat while she was biking and she didn't bother to ring her bell to warn me and the lane was a bit on the thinner side. So she almost pushed me off my bike with her elbow trying to bike past me but luckily I didn't fall off and managed to brake so I could let her pass. Apology? Nope, she kept on talking to someone over her mobile and just kept on biking like nothing happened:growlmad: There are just too many bad cyclists here:nope: I'm so not going to ride my bike the rest of this 2WW and I'll never again ride a bike in the 2WW if this IUIs a bust:wacko:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fingers crossed for you sweetie. That's three of you in your IUI 2ww isn't it?


----------



## Purpleice

Hello everyone! Newbie here. Been browsing through this thread for quite a while and IT HELPS A LOT. DH and I are both 31, TTC#1 for a year (does this count as long term?). DH has a child from previous relationship. We've seen a fertility specialist a week ago and she gave me Ovidrel and Utrogestan for this cycle The doc said to test for blocked tubes next time. I had a series of ultrasounds for follicle monitoring, and everything looked ok. Now I'm on the two week waiting period. Best of luck everyone! I hope we all get that BFP the soonest. :angel: :dust:


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here. Been browsing through this thread for quite a while and IT HELPS A LOT. DH and I are both 31, TTC#1 for a year (does this count as long term?). DH has a child from previous relationship. We've seen a fertility specialist a week ago and she gave me Ovidrel and Utrogestan for this cycle The doc said to test for blocked tubes next time. I had a series of ultrasounds for follicle monitoring, and everything looked ok. Now I'm on the two week waiting period. Best of luck everyone! I hope we all get that BFP the soonest. :angel: :dust:


Welcome Purpleice:flower: You are most certainly a long term trying to conceive (LTTTC):thumbup: You are considered LTTTC if you've been TTCing for 1 year or more. 

Have you also had your CD3 hormones tested (e.g. estrogen, LH, FSH ect.)? Hope your HSG goes well. I had mine last year in November and it went fine, it was just uncomfortable so no worries:thumbup: Hope you won't need it though and good luck :dust:


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks Kat079! No hormone testing yet. Doc wants to take it one step at a time. So happy to be here! It's comforting to know that people here understand what we are going through. :)


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> Thanks Kat079! No hormone testing yet. Doc wants to take it one step at a time. So happy to be here! It's comforting to know that people here understand what we are going through. :)


OK it was probably because we had been referred to our RE (after 1 year of trying) so she wanted all the testing done as quickly as possible so we could get started on doing IUI (provided my tubes weren't blocked which they weren't). My GP didn't do any testing before the referral and wasn't any help:nope: I guess the Danish RE's are more aggressive and maybe things are done differently in Denmark:shrug:

Do you know what treatment you'll be doing? I'm on my 3rd IUI with injectables (on Puregon), am currently in the 2WW and am 6 dpiui today.




wannabemummyb said:


> Fingers crossed for you sweetie. That's three of you in your IUI 2ww isn't it?

Ooops sorry wannabemummyb, yes I believe you're right. It's me, Myshelsong and DBZ34 as far as I can tell. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone :wacko:


----------



## Myshelsong

I think that is all of us Kat.
Hi Purpleice, sorry to find you here but hope we can be of help ion your journey.
I found the beginning of testing very overwhelming. I was so devastated that we had to move on to the next stage, then I got happy we were moving on, then devastated again yada yada and the circle of life. So if you ever need to vent we totally understand and have it out with no judgment.

So here we go IUI symptom spotting time! My undercarriage feels very tight as of yesterday. My boobs are killing me, thanks progesterone... 
All things I have seen and done before, but trying to be hopeful. How is everyone TWW going?


----------



## KatO79

I'm 6 dpiui today and haven't really noticed anything but I'm trying to hold off until I'm at least 9-10 dpiui since I didn't experience much before than when I had my chemical last year in April. I doubt any pregnancy symptoms come much before than anyway since most first implant between 7-10 dpiui/dpo:shrug: Keeping myself busy making earrings and just waiting until 16 dpiui to take the HPT unless AF shows up:coffee:


----------



## Stine

*Purpleice-* Like Myshel said, sorry you are here but WELCOME :hugs: These ladies are a great group and we really do support each other.

How are all our TWW ladies doing? I think count is now at 4?? Fingers crossed for you all.

AFM, I think that cyst the RE found burst the other day. I had some sharp pains that put me on my knees on the side he seen it. I screamed it was so painful. It went away as quick as it came on. I've had the endometrial cysts before and when they have been as big as this one was I have felt them burst so I will assume that's what it was :shrug: I have been cramping a little more the past couple days so I pray it's the eggs working overtime to grow. Monday seems so far away and I really don't want to O before they are ready and we miss this chance. My RE only does M-F hours so if my OPK came back pos this weekend I'd be SOL come Monday. Right?... Here is to hoping they are growing but wait till they are fully matured before releasing :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> *Purpleice-* Like Myshel said, sorry you are here but WELCOME :hugs: These ladies are a great group and we really do support each other.
> 
> How are all our TWW ladies doing? I think count is now at 4?? Fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> AFM, I think that cyst the RE found burst the other day. I had some sharp pains that put me on my knees on the side he seen it. I screamed it was so painful. It went away as quick as it came on. I've had the endometrial cysts before and when they have been as big as this one was I have felt them burst so I will assume that's what it was :shrug: I have been cramping a little more the past couple days so I pray it's the eggs working overtime to grow. Monday seems so far away and I really don't want to O before they are ready and we miss this chance. My RE only does M-F hours so if my OPK came back pos this weekend I'd be SOL come Monday. Right?... Here is to hoping they are growing but wait till they are fully matured before releasing :thumbup:


Ouch that does sound horrible but good the pain didn't last long at least :wacko: I'd say if you're feeling some twinges in the ovaries that is a good sign, don't know if cramping is good, is it localized more around the ovaries? Hope you don't O before Monday then, FXed :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Welcome Purpleice! Sorry that you're LTTTC, but glad you're here! It might just be me, but seems weird your doc put you on meds without doing testing first, but I hope it works for you! :) Good luck! 

I think there are three of us in the IUI TWW....but Stine isn't too far behind us. (Sending you follie growing vibes, Stine) :)

AFM- Symptoms have appeared with a vengeance. I thought I was in the clear when they didn't happen after the trigger shot...but wow. Day one of the TWW has been eye opening. lol. I just ordered a batch of ICs so, I'm looking forward to peeing on one and seeing a positive for once. lol. I think I'm going to test out the trigger and hope the line reappears in 13 days. 

How are you ladies today?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Welcome Purpleice! Sorry that you're LTTTC, but glad you're here! It might just be me, but seems weird your doc put you on meds without doing testing first, but I hope it works for you! :) Good luck!
> 
> I think there are three of us in the IUI TWW....but Stine isn't too far behind us. (Sending you follie growing vibes, Stine) :)
> 
> AFM- Symptoms have appeared with a vengeance. I thought I was in the clear when they didn't happen after the trigger shot...but wow. Day one of the TWW has been eye opening. lol. I just ordered a batch of ICs so, I'm looking forward to peeing on one and seeing a positive for once. lol. I think I'm going to test out the trigger and hope the line reappears in 13 days.
> 
> How are you ladies today?


Yes it does seem a little strange, especially that her CD3 hormones weren't checked first:shrug:

Yeah I think some people can experience symptoms after the trigger. I'm fortunately not one of those people which makes me think when I _do_ get pregnant, I'll first experience symptoms later than some.

I contemplated doing that myself but felt it'd just stress me out to test the trigger out so I'm just laying back and taking things as they come. My old IUI buddy (one of them, she got her BFP on her first IUI although she is 26) did that, I don't remember exactly when the trigger was out but I think it was before 13 dpiui, like 8-9 dpiui I think:shrug: But maybe it varies a bit.

I'm 6 dpiui and nothing much. But I'm not going to even start thinking about anything odd until at least 9-10 dpiui and that may even bit a tad early. Just going by when I started to feel a bit different during my chemical last year in April. Although I'll probably question everything now since I've had symptoms during both 2WWs after my IUIs and they came after the trigger was pretty much out of my system:nope:


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Purpleice! Sorry that you're LTTTC, but glad you're here! It might just be me, but seems weird your doc put you on meds without doing testing first, but I hope it works for you! :) Good luck!
> 
> I think there are three of us in the IUI TWW....but Stine isn't too far behind us. (Sending you follie growing vibes, Stine) :)
> 
> AFM- Symptoms have appeared with a vengeance. I thought I was in the clear when they didn't happen after the trigger shot...but wow. Day one of the TWW has been eye opening. lol. I just ordered a batch of ICs so, I'm looking forward to peeing on one and seeing a positive for once. lol. I think I'm going to test out the trigger and hope the line reappears in 13 days.
> 
> How are you ladies today?
> 
> 
> Yes it does seem a little strange, especially that her CD3 hormones weren't checked first:shrug:
> 
> Yeah I think some people can experience symptoms after the trigger. I'm fortunately not one of those people which makes me think when I _do_ get pregnant, I'll first experience symptoms later than some.
> 
> I contemplated doing that myself but felt it'd just stress me out to test the trigger out so I'm just laying back and taking things as they come. My old IUI buddy (one of them, she got her BFP on her first IUI although she is 26) did that, I don't remember exactly when the trigger was out but I think it was before 13 dpiui, like 8-9 dpiui I think:shrug: But maybe it varies a bit.
> 
> I'm 6 dpiui and nothing much. But I'm not going to even start thinking about anything odd until at least 9-10 dpiui and that may even bit a tad early. Just going by when I started to feel a bit different during my chemical last year in April. Although I'll probably question everything now since I've had symptoms during both 2WWs after my IUIs and they came after the trigger was pretty much out of my system:nope:Click to expand...

Ok, at least I'm not alone in thinking that. I was wondering how they even knew what they were prescribing was having the desired effect...or what was actually going on. But, hopefully it'll work. 


Not symptom spotting is smart. I'm going to have to ignore all the symptoms, even after 9-10dpiui, which makes it a little tougher, because I'll be doing progesterone and that always gives me extra symptoms to deal with. 

I have no idea when the trigger leaves, but around 8-9dpiui seems possible. My doc said I'm supposed to officially test at 14dpiui, so there's no confusion about trigger vs pregnancy, which is a good plan. I'm going to test every morning until AF arrives after 14 dpiui I think. 

Last IUI, I was BFN at 14dpiui and I didn't test at 15dpiui, so I didn't see a pos until 16 dpiui and I totally thought I was out by then. DH made me go pee on a stick and boy, was I surprised when it was a dark positive. So, this cycle, I'm staying positive and not giving up hope until AF actually comes, but let's hope she won't.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Purpleice! Sorry that you're LTTTC, but glad you're here! It might just be me, but seems weird your doc put you on meds without doing testing first, but I hope it works for you! :) Good luck!
> 
> I think there are three of us in the IUI TWW....but Stine isn't too far behind us. (Sending you follie growing vibes, Stine) :)
> 
> AFM- Symptoms have appeared with a vengeance. I thought I was in the clear when they didn't happen after the trigger shot...but wow. Day one of the TWW has been eye opening. lol. I just ordered a batch of ICs so, I'm looking forward to peeing on one and seeing a positive for once. lol. I think I'm going to test out the trigger and hope the line reappears in 13 days.
> 
> How are you ladies today?
> 
> 
> Yes it does seem a little strange, especially that her CD3 hormones weren't checked first:shrug:
> 
> Yeah I think some people can experience symptoms after the trigger. I'm fortunately not one of those people which makes me think when I _do_ get pregnant, I'll first experience symptoms later than some.
> 
> I contemplated doing that myself but felt it'd just stress me out to test the trigger out so I'm just laying back and taking things as they come. My old IUI buddy (one of them, she got her BFP on her first IUI although she is 26) did that, I don't remember exactly when the trigger was out but I think it was before 13 dpiui, like 8-9 dpiui I think:shrug: But maybe it varies a bit.
> 
> I'm 6 dpiui and nothing much. But I'm not going to even start thinking about anything odd until at least 9-10 dpiui and that may even bit a tad early. Just going by when I started to feel a bit different during my chemical last year in April. Although I'll probably question everything now since I've had symptoms during both 2WWs after my IUIs and they came after the trigger was pretty much out of my system:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, at least I'm not alone in thinking that. I was wondering how they even knew what they were prescribing was having the desired effect...or what was actually going on. But, hopefully it'll work.
> 
> 
> Not symptom spotting is smart. I'm going to have to ignore all the symptoms, even after 9-10dpiui, which makes it a little tougher, because I'll be doing progesterone and that always gives me extra symptoms to deal with.
> 
> I have no idea when the trigger leaves, but around 8-9dpiui seems possible. My doc said I'm supposed to officially test at 14dpiui, so there's no confusion about trigger vs pregnancy, which is a good plan. I'm going to test every morning until AF arrives after 14 dpiui I think.
> 
> Last IUI, I was BFN at 14dpiui and I didn't test at 15dpiui, so I didn't see a pos until 16 dpiui and I totally thought I was out by then. DH made me go pee on a stick and boy, was I surprised when it was a dark positive. So, this cycle, I'm staying positive and not giving up hope until AF actually comes, but let's hope she won't.Click to expand...


Oh yes, doing progesterone can really confuse things because I'm sure it gives pregnancy-like symptoms. If I were you, I might not even symptom spot at all but that's me:winkwink: 

Wow, at 14 dpiui? My nurses always say 16 dpiui but perhaps because by then the HPT should be positive and the risk of a false BFN is lowered?

Here's hoping AF doesn't come for _any_ of us but that's probably a bit optimistic :winkwink::haha: One can always hope, though, right?:happydance:


----------



## Stine

KatO79 said:


> Stine said:
> 
> 
> *Purpleice-* Like Myshel said, sorry you are here but WELCOME :hugs: These ladies are a great group and we really do support each other.
> 
> How are all our TWW ladies doing? I think count is now at 4?? Fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> AFM, I think that cyst the RE found burst the other day. I had some sharp pains that put me on my knees on the side he seen it. I screamed it was so painful. It went away as quick as it came on. I've had the endometrial cysts before and when they have been as big as this one was I have felt them burst so I will assume that's what it was :shrug: I have been cramping a little more the past couple days so I pray it's the eggs working overtime to grow. Monday seems so far away and I really don't want to O before they are ready and we miss this chance. My RE only does M-F hours so if my OPK came back pos this weekend I'd be SOL come Monday. Right?... Here is to hoping they are growing but wait till they are fully matured before releasing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ouch that does sound horrible but good the pain didn't last long at least :wacko: I'd say if you're feeling some twinges in the ovaries that is a good sign, don't know if cramping is good, is it localized more around the ovaries? Hope you don't O before Monday then, FXed :dust:Click to expand...

The cramping is nothing like AF cramping. It is around my ovaries. The right side more then the left. The left one has the bigger follie but the right has/had that cyst. I guess twinges would better describe them. It comes and goes. I really have everything I can cross crossed in hopes things are growing to the right size. And YES I hopefully will be in the TWW IUI with you ladies come early next week.

So, my DH's family dinner is tomorrow and it will be the first time I have seen my SIL since finding out she was A- PG and B- MC since being told. First time for all of us actually. Kinda nervous how people will act around the two of us. DH informed me, even after I told him NOT to say anything to his family, that he told his family I had my US on Wednesday and that it didn't look good. I know they are all concerned for us but I would like SOME form of privacy. I plan on going into dinner tomorrow with the phrase "when we know something worth sharing we will share" tattooed on my forehead. ](*,)


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stine said:
> 
> 
> *Purpleice-* Like Myshel said, sorry you are here but WELCOME :hugs: These ladies are a great group and we really do support each other.
> 
> How are all our TWW ladies doing? I think count is now at 4?? Fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> AFM, I think that cyst the RE found burst the other day. I had some sharp pains that put me on my knees on the side he seen it. I screamed it was so painful. It went away as quick as it came on. I've had the endometrial cysts before and when they have been as big as this one was I have felt them burst so I will assume that's what it was :shrug: I have been cramping a little more the past couple days so I pray it's the eggs working overtime to grow. Monday seems so far away and I really don't want to O before they are ready and we miss this chance. My RE only does M-F hours so if my OPK came back pos this weekend I'd be SOL come Monday. Right?... Here is to hoping they are growing but wait till they are fully matured before releasing :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Ouch that does sound horrible but good the pain didn't last long at least :wacko: I'd say if you're feeling some twinges in the ovaries that is a good sign, don't know if cramping is good, is it localized more around the ovaries? Hope you don't O before Monday then, FXed :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> The cramping is nothing like AF cramping. It is around my ovaries. The right side more then the left. The left one has the bigger follie but the right has/had that cyst. I guess twinges would better describe them. It comes and goes. I really have everything I can cross crossed in hopes things are growing to the right size. And YES I hopefully will be in the TWW IUI with you ladies come early next week.
> 
> So, my DH's family dinner is tomorrow and it will be the first time I have seen my SIL since finding out she was A- PG and B- MC since being told. First time for all of us actually. Kinda nervous how people will act around the two of us. DH informed me, even after I told him NOT to say anything to his family, that he told his family I had my US on Wednesday and that it didn't look good. I know they are all concerned for us but I would like SOME form of privacy. I plan on going into dinner tomorrow with the phrase "when we know something worth sharing we will share" tattooed on my forehead. ](*,)Click to expand...

OK twinges sound right, your ovaries should be working on making follies:thumbup: Mine would come and go as well.

Right that dinner:wacko: I hope your in-laws are kind to your SIL and don't get too nosy with questions, I'm sure that's the _last_ thing she needs:nope: Yes, I think your best bet is to say that, "When we have something positive to tell, you'll all be the first to know." If they keep probing, try saying it again until they take the hint. If they don't, maybe try "That's all I have to say on the matter at this time, so (insert name of someone in family), how's it going with your job, hobby, project, house hunting, ect." 

But you might want to get your DH on the same page and agree how much his parents are told about your journey and how much you wish to keep private. You're his wife, he needs to prioritize your feelings more than those of his family. Otherwise, you'll have a problem. I've sometimes had to _really_ draw that line in the sand with my DH when I feel like he isn't hearing me but he definitely makes me his #1 priority and his family just deals with it, as they should!

I hope that the dinner goes smoothly and that they don't give you or your SIL too hard of a time, none of you needs that:nope:


----------



## Purpleice

I will definitely ask the doctor why the tests weren't made before prescribing the meds. Thank you all for the info! Praying and hoping that all of us in the TWW period get our BFP. :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

The Progesterone is killing me right now. I am so hormonal and exhausted it is not funny. Doing the Gonal and Femera and the Ovedril and now this has put me through a loop!
Anyone else felt like this?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> The Progesterone is killing me right now. I am so hormonal and exhausted it is not funny. Doing the Gonal and Femera and the Ovedril and now this has put me through a loop!
> Anyone else felt like this?


Awww sorry Myshel:hugs: I haven't been more hormonal than normal, at least I don't think I have. But I'm not on extra progesterone.


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> The Progesterone is killing me right now. I am so hormonal and exhausted it is not funny. Doing the Gonal and Femera and the Ovedril and now this has put me through a loop!
> Anyone else felt like this?

Yes, indeed I have. I think it was worse the cycle I did my IUI with the puregon and clomid + trigger, but I did come out of it preggo, so maybe that's a good thing? 

Progesterone always makes me more tired...and hormonal. I have so many more symptoms when I take it too. 

In fact, at the moment, I have no control over my emotions. I had a good cry this morning over nothing and DH just shook his head and then came over to give me a cuddle. 


Anyway, Myshel, I'm sorry the drugs are hitting you so hard this month. How many dpiui are you now? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Bee Bee

HI Ladies! My name is Brittany and I'm STILL TTC #1. 

My hubby and I have been TTC since Sept '13. In August '13 I had a total thyroid removal because it failed on me. My first few months TTC went pretty well and I started charting right away but then suddenly I stopped having a period. Since I was charting, I knew I wasn't ovulating. I went to a OBGYN and she performed a US and said I had polycystic ovaries and she also did blood work. I asked her flat out if I had PCOS but she told me no. She sort of stringed me along for a few months so I finally just gave up and called an RE. Once I got in to see the RE, she looked at the exact same blood work and US and said that I definitely had PCOS. So, unsure if the OBGYN was uneducated in PCOS or if she just flat out lied to me. :/ But it sucked because I lost 6 months of TTC at that point. Also got the hubby's sperm analyzed and everything on his end is stellar, so it's just me. 

My new RE put me on Metformin and then I finally started Oing on my own again. A few cycles went by doing just metformin and I noticed that my cycles were getting further and further out. Starting at 30 days and finally ending up on 60 days. Which made it impossible to time BD. (because I would also get 2-3 +OPKs a month) So, I finally talked to my RE again and she agreed that we should try Femara. 

During my second cycle of Femara, I had to switch REs because I moved 2 hrs away from my original one. During that cycle, the original RE performed a US and said that my follies were not big enough and that I hadn't O'd yet. So, before I left her she put me on one more small dose of Femara (3 days this time). Got to the new RE a few days after that and US also couldn't confirm O so he was maybe going to put me on another round. And at this point my temps had not risen so I felt I hadn't O'd yet either. This RE ALWAYS tests for preg before administering Femara so we did blood work. I got a call that afternoon and they said I was pregnant. Which, obviously, I was not expecting and came as a complete shock!

I went in for my second HCG test and it had only risen about 5, instead of doubling. So, they informed me that I was most likely going to miscarry. They tested me something like 4 days later and my HCG had only dropped by like 5 or something. During this time, I also started noticing ovary pain and pretty extreme. After another HCG test and it not falling properly, I went in for a US at the RE. He looked at my ovary and it was 4x the size it should be. Apparently one of my follies just kept growing and the HCG made it worse. It was also leaking fluid into my pelvis. The docs were afraid I would damage my ovary so they ordered a D&C since I wasn't M/Cing fast enough. I did the D&C and when the results came in, they found nothing. So, at this point we knew it was ectopic. They had me go to the hospital IMMEDIATELY and administered Methotrexate. Finally, after that, the numbers started falling and I was officially not pregnant anymore 5 weeks after I found out. 

I had to wait one cycle and then I had to perform a HSG test. Luckily, nothing was damaged and everything is A-okay. And that was now 2 cycles ago. This cycle they gave me HCG and they also had me go on progesterone because when I was pregnant it was incredibly low and during a chemical, it was low then as well. So, I suspect I have an implantation issue because of it. 

And here I am! I am actually testing tomorrow but I don't have high hopes. If I get a :bfn: I am told to go off the progesterone and wait for AF. I really do hope this is it though because it's just getting more exhausting each month :(


----------



## KatO79

Welcome Bee Bee:flower:

I'm so sorry to hear that your pregnancy was ectopic and you went through all that, that must've been awful:nope:

I'm no expert in charts but think yours looks promising:) But I don't know if that's normal for you with it rising like that. I hope this is your sticky BFP :dust:

If not, what's your RE's plan? Will you at one point be trying some form of assisted conception?


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Bebe welcome to the group, hope this is the month for you!

Thanks DBZ for the support I just feel crazy lol. I am hoping these are pregnancy symptoms but don't want to get my hopes up too much. We are testing on the 30th with the beta. Hoping this is it, especially since I feel like I feel different than normal cycles,... But that is probably just my head.


----------



## Stine

Bee Bee- welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope to get you BFP soon. 
Myshel- FX those are all good signs and not the meds. How you feeling today?
How is everyone else feeling during their post IUI? 

AFM- bad news again. The eggs are the same. He can't tell if I ovulated or not because all the eggs look the same and there are no signs of ovulation. My lining got to 9 so that is good. I had a progesterone draw to see if I did ovulate. If I did I have to wait till next month and I'll probably go to injections. He thinks the Femara might not be enough to make my eggs mature. If I didn't then I'll start another round tomorrow at 5mg for 5 days and recheck Monday. I am highly annoyed and frustrated.

Family dinner went ok. My SIL & BIL decided not to come to dinner and no mention of my issues or hers came up Thank God! So for now my life is remaining mine. DH is on board and now understands after a nice talk why I just want this to be for us right now. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Bee Bee

KatO79 said:


> Welcome Bee Bee:flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that your pregnancy was ectopic and you went through all that, that must've been awful:nope:
> 
> I'm no expert in charts but think yours looks promising:) But I don't know if that's normal for you with it rising like that. I hope this is your sticky BFP :dust:
> 
> If not, what's your RE's plan? Will you at one point be trying some form of assisted conception?

I've been taking progesterone all TWW so I'm sure it's 100% the reason it looks so good. lol. That chart is not normal for me on any normal cycle but progesterone keeps temps high and AF at bay. 

This morning I got a :bfn: so I am supposed to stop taking the progesterone now and wait for AF. 

Honestly, my REs plan is whatever I want to do at this point. I know I CAN get pregnant with O meds so I want to continue down that road as long as possible. I cant afford IUI or IVF. IVF will never be an option. IUI MIGHT, but it would have to be a pretty desperate situation.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry for the negative hun.
Hope next month is the month for you, it looked like your timed everything right. Did they check your follicle size during this cycle, or are you just temping to confirm ovulation date?


----------



## Bee Bee

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry for the negative hun.
> Hope next month is the month for you, it looked like your timed everything right. Did they check your follicle size during this cycle, or are you just temping to confirm ovulation date?

They checked and I don't remember the size but he checked it a day or two before giving me the HCG trigger because he wanted it to grow a bit more if possible. Then I just confirmed with temps after the trigger.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Bee Bee- welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope to get you BFP soon.
> Myshel- FX those are all good signs and not the meds. How you feeling today?
> How is everyone else feeling during their post IUI?
> 
> AFM- bad news again. The eggs are the same. He can't tell if I ovulated or not because all the eggs look the same and there are no signs of ovulation. My lining got to 9 so that is good. I had a progesterone draw to see if I did ovulate. If I did I have to wait till next month and I'll probably go to injections. He thinks the Femara might not be enough to make my eggs mature. If I didn't then I'll start another round tomorrow at 5mg for 5 days and recheck Monday. I am highly annoyed and frustrated.
> 
> Family dinner went ok. My SIL & BIL decided not to come to dinner and no mention of my issues or hers came up Thank God! So for now my life is remaining mine. DH is on board and now understands after a nice talk why I just want this to be for us right now.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


Awww sorry Stine, that stinks:nope: The large one hasn't grown at all? That's just weird:wacko: He probably should've given you a higher dose when he saw the size last time. Maybe injectables would be better for you? They normally pack a bigger punch. I hope you didn't O and that you manage to do the IUI before.

I can understand they didn't come if the family is so nosy and they were afraid of a bunch of questions. Good thing they didn't bother you and you had that talk with DH:thumbup:

AFM I'm 9 dpiui and nothing much happening. I'm trying to avoid symptom spotting this time since I was fooled the 2 other times. We'll see. AF is otherwise due around March 28th and I'll test March 30th if she doesn't show by then.





Bee Bee said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Bee Bee:flower:
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that your pregnancy was ectopic and you went through all that, that must've been awful:nope:
> 
> I'm no expert in charts but think yours looks promising:) But I don't know if that's normal for you with it rising like that. I hope this is your sticky BFP :dust:
> 
> If not, what's your RE's plan? Will you at one point be trying some form of assisted conception?
> 
> I've been taking progesterone all TWW so I'm sure it's 100% the reason it looks so good. lol. That chart is not normal for me on any normal cycle but progesterone keeps temps high and AF at bay.
> 
> This morning I got a :bfn: so I am supposed to stop taking the progesterone now and wait for AF.
> 
> Honestly, my REs plan is whatever I want to do at this point. I know I CAN get pregnant with O meds so I want to continue down that road as long as possible. I cant afford IUI or IVF. IVF will never be an option. IUI MIGHT, but it would have to be a pretty desperate situation.Click to expand...

OK it was most likely the progesterone then. Too bad, hope you have better luck next cycle:flower:

Yes, it's horrible that assisted conception costs in other countries. I'm in the super Lucky position that you get 6 free IUIs and 3 free IVFs here if you've been trying for 1 year and have a referral. That is, if it's your 1st child you're trying for while any other kids are automatically self pay. IUI might be enough for you and could be worth a try. The only thing is most people first get there BFP after #2 or #3 with a few after #4. At least that's the nurses' experience at my clinic. I hope that you won't need it and do get that BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Bee Bee

> OK it was most likely the progesterone then. Too bad, hope you have better luck next cycle:flower:
> 
> Yes, it's horrible that assisted conception costs in other countries. I'm in the super Lucky position that you get 6 free IUIs and 3 free IVFs here if you've been trying for 1 year and have a referral. That is, if it's your 1st child you're trying for while any other kids are automatically self pay. IUI might be enough for you and could be worth a try. The only thing is most people first get there BFP after #2 or #3 with a few after #4. At least that's the nurses' experience at my clinic. I hope that you won't need it and do get that BFP soon :dust:

I think it's something like $300-$400 USD here? For each session. IVF on the other hand I think is upwards of 10 to 12 thousand. @[email protected]


----------



## Stine

I think he couldn't find the bigger on that he seen last time which is why he thinks maybe I could have O. The dose next month well be higher but I want to push for injections. He said if after 2 cycles with Femara I don't respond they normally do injections but if I had such a poor result maybe we can not waste my time and go right to them. Any suggestions on which ones have better success/not as many side effects?

FX for the 28th!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

IUI cost sucks for me as well. Cost 400 per session plus the drugs that don't have 100% coverage.

Stine, so sorry about the tests, I didn't see the comments before. 
See if you can get 7.5mg at least Instead of the 5mg, I found it really get mine fast and large. But I only got one follicle with femara both times.
I found Gonal was ok until the last two days, then I became a raging psycho but again they had me on a high dose of both femara and Gonal F. I did end up growing 12 follicles, four viable though so I guess my crazy was worth it ...? If I get pregnant I will highly recommend it.

Glad DH is on board and the family dinner wasn't as bad as you expected.

AFM I am feeling not great. I feel hungry and kinda sick and my nipples (tmi) are super sensitive. The build up of drugs in my system I think is just making everything so extreme compared to the femara cycle alone.


----------



## Stine

Myshelsong said:


> IUI cost sucks for me as well. Cost 400 per session plus the drugs that don't have 100% coverage.
> 
> Stine, so sorry about the tests, I didn't see the comments before.
> See if you can get 7.5mg at least Instead instead of the 5mg, I found it really get mine fast and large. But I only got one. I found Gonal was ok until the last two days, then I became a raging psycho but again they had me on a high dose of both femara and Gonal F. I did end up growing 12 follicles, four viable though so I guess my crazy was worth it ...? If I get pregnant I will highly recommend it.
> 
> Glad DH is on board and the family dinner wasn't as bad as you expected.
> 
> AFM I am feeling not great. I feel hungry and kinda sick and my nipples (tmi) are super sensitive. The build up of drugs in my system I think is just making everything so extreme compared to the femara cycle alone.

That's ok. Thank you for your advice. I think he would go to that if I ask. I told him I really don't care if I have multiples so no need to worry about that when it comes to the meds. I guess a lot of people do care. DH and I already talked about it and we would love twins. Whatever God gives us. I'll ask for the Gonal too if he asks me about injections.
All those symptoms sounds promising. FX


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> I think he couldn't find the bigger on that he seen last time which is why he thinks maybe I could have O. The dose next month well be higher but I want to push for injections. He said if after 2 cycles with Femara I don't respond they normally do injections but if I had such a poor result maybe we can not waste my time and go right to them. Any suggestions on which ones have better success/not as many side effects?
> 
> FX for the 28th!!!

Yes if he insists on Femara then the dose should be higher. 

I've been on Puregon with my doses increasing: IUI#1 was 50 IU, IUI#2 was 66 IU and IUI #3 was 75 IU. Have had 2 follicles each time and no problems in them growing at any time. Haven't really had any side-effects other than those ovary twinges and some slight breast pain. The common side-effects are:

Likely to affect 1 to 10 users in 100:
- Headache
- Injection site reactions (such as bruising, pain, redness, swelling and itching)
- Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS) (think this is a risk with any injectable)
- Pelvic pain
- Stomach pain and/or bloating

I don't think there's any huge success differences between the FSH injectables as far as I know:shrug:

Thanks:flower:




Myshelsong said:


> AFM I am feeling not great. I feel hungry and kinda sick and my nipples (tmi) are super sensitive. The build up of drugs in my system I think is just making everything so extreme compared to the femara cycle alone.

Here's hoping it's a sign of something more positive coming your way :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> I think he couldn't find the bigger on that he seen last time which is why he thinks maybe I could have O. The dose next month well be higher but I want to push for injections. He said if after 2 cycles with Femara I don't respond they normally do injections but if I had such a poor result maybe we can not waste my time and go right to them. Any suggestions on which ones have better success/not as many side effects?
> 
> FX for the 28th!!!

I'm on 5mg of Femara now and I got two follies out of it. I was thinking 2.5mg of Femara seemed really low. If he's not comfortable going straight to 7.5, 5 mg plus injectibles might do the trick. 

Have you been doing opks since your last scan? I hope you didn't ov already! 

I did Puregon, like Kat. I didn't have too many side effects other than bloating...and I think I was a little more hormonal/moody after the trigger when I was on it than I was this time. It did sting after DH injected me, but that might be the same with any injectibles.

But, I only took two doses of it, so I might not be the best judge. 



Myshelsong said:


> IUI cost sucks for me as well. Cost 400 per session plus the drugs that don't have 100% coverage.
> 
> Stine, so sorry about the tests, I didn't see the comments before.
> See if you can get 7.5mg at least Instead of the 5mg, I found it really get mine fast and large. But I only got one follicle with femara both times.
> I found Gonal was ok until the last two days, then I became a raging psycho but again they had me on a high dose of both femara and Gonal F. I did end up growing 12 follicles, four viable though so I guess my crazy was worth it ...? If I get pregnant I will highly recommend it.
> 
> Glad DH is on board and the family dinner wasn't as bad as you expected.
> 
> AFM I am feeling not great. I feel hungry and kinda sick and my nipples (tmi) are super sensitive. The build up of drugs in my system I think is just making everything so extreme compared to the femara cycle alone.

Myshel! Those symptoms! I'm feeling super hopeful for you right now!! :D


----------



## Myshelsong

So this is the longest tww of my life, how about my IUI buddies?

I am trying to think of distractions to keep me motivated instead of crazy.
Taking my Dog to the vet tomorrow, picking up medication for my cat, finishing the living room paint job - one coat left of half of the wall - making a picture album online for the year 2014... this one is going to take a few days I am very very particular with photo albums.

Making Jerk Pork tonight, excited about something spicy to eat and not the boring usuals.
What are you guys doing?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> So this is the longest tww of my life, how about my IUI buddies?
> 
> I am trying to think of distractions to keep me motivated instead of crazy.
> Taking my Dog to the vet tomorrow, picking up medication for my cat, finishing the living room paint job - one coat left of half of the wall - making a picture album online for the year 2014... this one is going to take a few days I am very very particular with photo albums.
> 
> Making Jerk Pork tonight, excited about something spicy to eat and not the boring usuals.
> What are you guys doing?


How did the 2nd coat end up looking? Was it better? Hope your pets are ok, why does your dog need to go to the vet? And what medication is your cat on? Our cat should go in for her yearly check-up, especially since she has a very, very mild heart condition (she isn't even on meds - yet).

Hasn't been so bad this time, I've had plenty of earring projects these few days although I'll not have many tomorrow and I'm 10 dpiui today:wacko: Maybe I should get started on making that photo album of our trip to Russia during last summer:winkwink: I keep procrastinating because of all the pictures I need to sort through:wacko: Doesn't make it easier that I hate just about every picture of me:haha: The only pics I like of myself are my wedding pictures:thumbup:

Sound like a meal for DH:winkwink: I don't know what we'll be having tonight though. I'm a pescetarian so that makes meals complicated here as we need to either make 1 meal we can agree on (either with fish or a vegetarian meal) or 2 separate meals if DH really wants meat:haha: Last night we ended up with a salmon omelet:)


----------



## Myshelsong

The Cat has really bad cat stomatitis, which is a painful inflammation of the gums. Poor guy, we had his back teeth already removed, but it did not help so we are doing a round of antibiotics and possibly will be taking out the front teeth. he will need kitty dentures soon :(

The dog is just her routine vaccinations, nothing is wrong with her hopefully except that I need to walk her more. 

Paint looks great, i am finally happy with the colour choice. Thinking about the kitchen next, but that will be in awhile - few years at least - as we will be doing the counter tops and back splash as well. No point in painting before that stuff gets picked out.

You need to post some pictures of your earrings! I will post pictures of my paintings and we can have a share our craft day lol!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> The Cat has really bad cat stomatitis, which is a painful inflammation of the gums. Poor guy, we had his back teeth already removed, but it did not help so we are doing a round of antibiotics and possibly will be taking out the front teeth. he will need kitty dentures soon :(
> 
> The dog is just her routine vaccinations, nothing is wrong with her hopefully except that I need to walk her more.
> 
> Paint looks great, i am finally happy with the colour choice. Thinking about the kitchen next, but that will be in awhile - few years at least - as we will be doing the counter tops and back splash as well. No point in painting before that stuff gets picked out.
> 
> You need to post some pictures of your earrings! I will post pictures of my paintings and we can have a share our craft day lol!


Awww poor kitty, hugs to him:hugs::hugs: Sounds like he'll be on a purely wet food diet then if you need to take his front teeth out:wacko:

Glad to hear your dog is fine though and it's just a routine appointment:thumbup:

Hmmm I do have a few pics on my mobile but have made a few more earrings since. So I'll need to have another photo shoot with the new ones first:) We should do that one day though:thumbup: The only thing is I'm not sure I know how to post pics on here:shrug:


----------



## Stine

Heard back from the RE. Progesterone showed I HAVE NOT O'ed yet :thumbup: I restarted the Femara at 5mg today for 5days and will have ANOTHER US on Monday. I haven't been doing the OPK this month because I figured I was being monitored why worry :shrug: Plus they didn't say I should. Guess I will at this point. The nurse said that restarting the meds will stop me from O'ing and since there were no signs of O happening anytime soon they are not too concerned. I also was told that they have a lot of woman that start this med and this happens. The eggs kinda stop and need to be "restarted" midcycle :dohh: Would have been nice to know this before I went in and lost my mind thinking I was doing something wrong. DH is so happy we didn't miss it. He has been on "standby" too so it's nice to relax for a few days knowing we still have a chance :happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Heard back from the RE. Progesterone showed I HAVE NOT O'ed yet :thumbup: I restarted the Femara at 5mg today for 5days and will have ANOTHER US on Monday. I haven't been doing the OPK this month because I figured I was being monitored why worry :shrug: Plus they didn't say I should. Guess I will at this point. The nurse said that restarting the meds will stop me from O'ing and since there were no signs of O happening anytime soon they are not too concerned. I also was told that they have a lot of woman that start this med and this happens. The eggs kinda stop and need to be "restarted" midcycle :dohh: Would have been nice to know this before I went in and lost my mind thinking I was doing something wrong. DH is so happy we didn't miss it. He has been on "standby" too so it's nice to relax for a few days knowing we still have a chance :happydance:


Yay Stine:happydance:

They really should've told you that so you wouldn't worry if it happened:dohh: I was sure though that it was most definitely not your fault:thumbup: You can't control how your body reacts to meds. 

Here's hoping those eggs are getting nice and big now and there are no further mishaps :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

That is wonderful!
Here is to hoping this restart does the trick.


----------



## Bee Bee

Myshelsong said:


> The Cat has really bad cat stomatitis, which is a painful inflammation of the gums. Poor guy, we had his back teeth already removed, but it did not help so we are doing a round of antibiotics and possibly will be taking out the front teeth. he will need kitty dentures soon :(
> 
> The dog is just her routine vaccinations, nothing is wrong with her hopefully except that I need to walk her more.
> 
> Paint looks great, i am finally happy with the colour choice. Thinking about the kitchen next, but that will be in awhile - few years at least - as we will be doing the counter tops and back splash as well. No point in painting before that stuff gets picked out.
> 
> You need to post some pictures of your earrings! I will post pictures of my paintings and we can have a share our craft day lol!

Would love to share art stuff and see art stuff :) I am an artist myself. In fact, I am working freelance right now since I was laid off from my job a few months ago


----------



## Myshelsong

Is it sad that I am actually upset that my boobs are feeling totally normal now? 
Progesterone must finally have regulated or the Ovedril is finally out of my system.

The one constant symptom I had is gone and we are getting closer to my Saturday blood test. :cry: Feeling like it is not going to be a positive like I had hoped.

Off to the craft store!


----------



## KatO79

So I'm 11 dpiui and think there's already bad news :cry: I had some slight cramping yesterday and cramping today and there was the faintest hint of brown blood in my CM. Now when I wipe it's pinkish and still cramping like AF is coming. But she isn't supposed to come until Saturday, Friday at the earliest. I've never gotten AF this early and am freaking out:wacko:


----------



## Myshelsong

Here is to hoping it is implantation bleeding hun


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Here is to hoping it is implantation bleeding hun


But can it be IB when it's pink? Like a darker pink? I've heard of it being brown or light pink but not so sure about this color:wacko: I also don't like the cramping and bleeding happening at the same time. But it should be red by now and full flow or close to it but it isn't yet, it's still dark pink. So maybe tomorrow:shrug:


----------



## madtowngirl

I'm sorry to hop in on your thread (I'm still subscribed and will shut my mouth after this). I don't want to give you false hope, but my IB was pink/red, and about the same time frame.


----------



## DBZ34

Stine- I'm not surprised they have a bunch of women having to up the dose of meds and try again. They started you out on such a low dose! I wonder why they just don't up the meds instead of having women go through all this worry.... I'm glad you didn't miss ov though! :happydance: Here's to hoping round two goes swimmingly. :) Sending growing follie thoughts your way.


Myshel- Don't lose hope yet! The trigger might be out of your system, but that doesn't mean good things aren't on the horizon.I hear symptoms can come and go, even when someone is pregnant, so here's hoping that the 30th will bring great news!

Kat- Fx for IB!! I really hope this is it for you!



AFM- I've been testing out the trigger. I was thinking I would do it every other day, but the POAS bug has bitten me and I can't stop dipping little sticks in pee. It's a sickness, I tell you. The lines are just starting to fade a bit. I might try to wait a day and test again. We'll see if I can resist. 

The progesterone is starting to hit me. I've been having some of my usual TWW symptoms, but they're more pronounced, so I know the progesterone is in there and doing it's job at least.


----------



## KatO79

madtowngirl said:


> I'm sorry to hop in on your thread (I'm still subscribed and will shut my mouth after this). I don't want to give you false hope, but my IB was pink/red, and about the same time frame.


Hi madtowngirl :wave:

No problem, I'm sure you're still welcome to comment:winkwink: Where you also cramping the whole time?

OK I haven't entirely given up hope because I'm still spotting and the cramping is coming in waves (like it was doing yesterday actually). Like it'll be barely there for a few hours and then gradually get bad almost like AF cramps for a couple of hours and then it goes down again. Normally when AF arrives I'll have bad cramping the first day and it may start out with some spotting but goes full flow and very red after a few hours.

I've been debating on if I should call the clinic to ask them what they think if I don't get AF for real by 2:30 PM since they close their telephone lines at 3:00 PM:shrug:

UPDATE: Ended up calling the clinic and it seems it's up in the air but she was slightly leaning towards this is early AF, mostly because I'll have some red spotting :shrug: She told me that there's nothing to do but wait. If I start bleeding for real to call back so they can start my next IUI (plus refer me for IVF, ughh :dohh:) and if AF never gets started so it's full flow, to take an HPT around 16 dpiui because even if I am pregnant, she said it's too early to take an HPT now.


----------



## KatO79

Nope AF is pretty much full-blown now, starting to get heavy red bleeding so game over:dohh: So called the clinic to get started on IUI #4:wacko: We'll be referred for IVF now, will ask the nurse tomorrow at my scan when that'll get done since the waiting time is 4-5 months. Not only that but the clinic at the hospital we'll be most likely referred to is closed all of July so we might run into a problem there.

So on to what will be another pointless IUI with lower chances then the last 3, hooray for me:growlmad:

Sorry, am pretty negative today but I'll get over it by tomorrow, just need to rage a bit today:growlmad:


----------



## Myshelsong

I'm so sorry hon, no need to apologize about feeling negative. Take the day cry/scream it out, have a glass or seven of wine and try to get ready for the next cycle.
What were your numbers this IUI?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I'm so sorry hon, no need to apologize about feeling negative. Take the day cry/scream it out, have a glass or seven of wine and try to get ready for the next cycle.
> What were your numbers this IUI?


2 follies (one on each side) and 40 million count, that was 10 million more than for my 2nd IUI:dohh: Which is why I'm starting to get the feeling that IUI won't work for us. If the next one doesn't, I'll just be going through the motions until we can start IVF.

I think what's also getting to me was another member of BnB got her BFP on her 1st IUI with Clomid and she was almost 40, ughh :dohh: So I'm like what's up with that and I'm even on hormones and can't seem to get pregnant for the life of me.

So yet again I've been telling DH my eggs MUST be crappy, I don't care what my hormone tests showed :nope:


----------



## Bee Bee

Ughhhhh I think AF is coming today! I had some spotting just now and quite a bit of it but there was tissue and stuff in the toilet. And the longer I am awake, the more the cramps are coming on. So, its definitely coming out of nowhere this month. 

Probably gonna be a doozy since I was on progesterone most of the TWW. @[email protected]


----------



## Myshelsong

Looks like your r temps took a dive as well. Sorry hun, hope next luck is better for your. I found progesterone increased my Af by two or three days the last three cycles. :(


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry Kat and Bee :hugs:

I'm on cd 23 and still waiting for ov! Have a feeling this is going to be an annovulatory cycle.


----------



## KatO79

Awww that stinks wannabemummyb:hugs: I hope you do O though:happydance:


----------



## Bee Bee

Myshelsong said:


> Looks like your r temps took a dive as well. Sorry hun, hope next luck is better for your. I found progesterone increased my Af by two or three days the last three cycles. :(

It's alright! I wasn't expecting much this month so I knew AF was inevitable. And lordy, I hope it doesnt last days longer! Uck D:


----------



## KatO79

Appointment went fine and they're keeping my dose at 75 IU Puregon since she felt I respond well to it and saw no reason to increase it. No cysts:thumbup: I go in again on Friday for U/S #2 to see when I can trigger. DH came with me and got to ask a couple of questions to the nurse which is good, also because he can answer any questions his parents have and "defend" me if they start conveying worry over my lack of ability to conceive. He also managed to remember to ask her about referring us to the nearest hospital for IVF since there's a long waiting period and she said she'd get that done today:happydance: So we're set for IVF if the next 3 IUIs don't work out either.

The nurse doesn't think it's my eggs though, she kept talking about how timing is everything so guess ours wasn't optimal the last 3 times:(


----------



## Bee Bee

Dammit! I was supposed to go and get my blood drawn early this morning so that the RE could have my results before they closed today at 1. :/ But I accidentally overslept! I have a preliminary US today at 12:30 though to check my follies pre-femara and make sure there aren't any cysts. 

I can't go get my blood drawn right now because I am waiting on someone from craigslist to come by the house. My hubby is spoiling me and he bought me a chicken coop yesterday! I've been talking non-stop about getting chickens for a while now so I guess he got tired of listening to me! ;P I can pick up my chicks tomorrow. So, I guess I'll be mother hen for a while before I get my :bfp: lol! 

So anyway, I'll have to get blood drawn after they leave and then the results most likely wont come back till after the REs office is closed. So, I'll just have to wait until tomorrow for the Femara script which is fine but a bit on the nose as tomorrow is CD3.


----------



## Stine

Sorry to hear the witch showed Kat & Bee Bee. FX for your next cycles.

AFM woke this morning to dark brown/dark red spotting. I'm on CD22 and last day of my second round of Femara for this month. I have no idea what it's going on with my body and I'm highly annoyed. Anyone ever have spotting while on Femara?


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> Sorry to hear the witch showed Kat & Bee Bee. FX for your next cycles.
> 
> AFM woke this morning to dark brown/dark red spotting. I'm on CD22 and last day of my second round of Femara for this month. I have no idea what it's going on with my body and I'm highly annoyed. Anyone ever have spotting while on Femara?

Actually, I did. But that was like right after ovulation, so I assumed it was ovulation spotting. I think I spotted for two or three days. 

But with all the things you're going through right now, spotting is the last thing you need. I think anyone would be annoyed in your shoes. I'm sorry you have to deal with this. I hope things get better... :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Stine -sorry that never happened to me. 
Hope you get some answers from your Dr soon


----------



## Stine

The flow is picking up and is more red now like AF. LIKE SERIOUSLY!!!??? My US is Monday at 845 and they don't turn on the phones till 9 so if this is AF I guess when I get there they will cancel the app I'd assume. Either way I think it's a sign the Femara isn't for me. I'll keep you ladies posted. Thanks for the hug. I really need it with all this.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> The flow is picking up and is more red now like AF. LIKE SERIOUSLY!!!??? My US is Monday at 845 and they don't turn on the phones till 9 so if this is AF I guess when I get there they will cancel the app I'd assume. Either way I think it's a sign the Femara isn't for me. I'll keep you ladies posted. Thanks for the hug. I really need it with all this.


Oh no Stine, so sorry:wacko: I'd be so ticked off at the RE. It really sucks that it's happening over the weekend and you can't call them:dohh: I don't know anything about Femara so can't offer advice only :hug:


----------



## Myshelsong

So I got a negative.
Taking a long break, not sure if we are doing next month, we need to talk about it.
Devastated


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> So I got a negative.
> Taking a long break, not sure if we are doing next month, we need to talk about it.
> Devastated


Awww Myshelsong, sorry it was a neg for you as well:hugs:

If you need a break than maybe that might be a good idea.

One of my nurses did tell me though that if IUI is going to work, it's _usually_ in the first 3-4 tries so you could give it another go at one point before trying to move on to IVF. 

We'll automatically be moving on to IVF if we reach 6 IUI tries and none of them work (we've been put on the waiting list at the local hospital).


----------



## wannabemummyb

Mysheldong :hugs: I am sorry sweetie x


----------



## DBZ34

Myshelsong said:


> So I got a negative.
> Taking a long break, not sure if we are doing next month, we need to talk about it.
> Devastated

I'm so sorry, Myshel. :hugs: I hope this break will be just what you need.

But remember that you found a way to get better results from DH and you found the medication combination that really worked for you. So this cycle wasn't for nothing. You've got a combination of things that can lead to success in the future, so don't give up just yet. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## DBZ34

AFM-

Spoiler
I tested this morning and there was a super faint line there that even DH could see, so I wasn't just having line-eye. But, I'm a little worried it's still the trigger, even though I thought it was out and the line I had today was the same darkness as my last trigger test. This is the first line that's a possible BFP that I've had before 14DPO, so I think that's adding to my cautiousness...but maybe that's a good thing in terms of viability?

So, I'm going to test again in the morning and see what happens. I'm also upping the progesterone, like the doc told me to, just in case it is a BFP. I don't want to ignore it and then end up having another m/c just because I was in denial.


----------



## Stine

Myshelsong said:


> So I got a negative.
> Taking a long break, not sure if we are doing next month, we need to talk about it.
> Devastated

Hugs!!!

AFM - AF is full flow now. I'm in shock and disbelief. Plus I was at a baby shower when it showed. Also got the "when are you gonna have a baby?" My reply "why are you selling one". Her reply was "smart @$$. I guess she doesn't" to mother. She thought I was being rude with my answer until my mother "she can't have any!" and we changed the subject. Some people just don't understand how personal of a question that is and then get mad at me I don't answer. Excuse me but you're the rude one here lady!

I wonder what the RE is going to say/do tomorrow when I share my AF news. He better have answers because I have lots of questions!!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> So I got a negative.
> Taking a long break, not sure if we are doing next month, we need to talk about it.
> Devastated
> 
> Hugs!!!
> 
> AFM - AF is full flow now. I'm in shock and disbelief. Plus I was at a baby shower when it showed. Also got the "when are you gonna have a baby?" My reply "why are you selling one". Her reply was "smart @$$. I guess she doesn't" to mother. She thought I was being rude with my answer until my mother "she can't have any!" and we changed the subject. Some people just don't understand how personal of a question that is and then get mad at me I don't answer. Excuse me but you're the rude one here lady!
> 
> I wonder what the RE is going to say/do tomorrow when I share my AF news. He better have answers because I have lots of questions!!!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?Click to expand...


Awww Stine, I'm so sorry that not only did it come at the baby shower, some rude woman bothered you. Unfortunately it has become a question many people feel is legitimate to ask others, especially if they're married. I know my DH and I were bombarded with it after 1-2 years of marriage before we started TTCing:nope: 

I have found an article on how to respond:



> If posed with this question, answer simply and then switch the topic.
> 
> You may be burning mad or feel like you want to give the person who posed the question a piece of your mind; I have certainly felt that way. But, with practice, I've learned to stop myself from doing this. Over the years, I've discovered that my emotional energy is best directed elsewhere.
> 
> You might want to take a deep breath, let it out, and answer in one of the following ways:
> &#8226;"Not sure. So, how's your new job?"
> &#8226;"Ask the powers that be, because I don't know."
> &#8226;"I'd rather not talk about it, thanks."
> 
> Or, if you want to go for something more gutsy, you might answer:
> &#8226;"That's a rather personal question, don't you think? Anyway, how's your new job?"
> 
> If you're feeling brave, and you have already decided to start telling people about your struggles, you may use this as an opportunity to talk about infertility:
> &#8226;"Actually, it's interesting you ask... we've been trying for awhile now."
> 
> Another completely legitimate response? You can choose to not answer at all.
> 
> You can pretend you didn't hear them ask, just smile, and switch the topic.
> 
> You don't have to say anything.
> 
> Most people will take the hint. If you find yourself dealing with someone who doesn't, just play the broken-record trick. "I really don't want to talk about it. Actually, no, I'd rather not discuss this now."
> 
> And if this still doesn't help, walk away.

I think these might be some good ways you can respond, depending on who's asking and if you're in the mood to talk about your issues conceiving or not.

I hope you find out tomorrow what's going on.


----------



## Stine

OMG!!! I had my ultrasound today and you would not believe what I just found out. 

A) NOT MY PERIOD!! :thumbup: I have completely stopped bleeding and the Dr said it was the medication because of all the hormones and it being mid cycle that I restated it, it can cause bleeding.

B) My bleeding did cause my lining to go from 9 to 5 but I was told I should grow it back in time

C) MY EGGS GREW!! :happydance: Right one now has *2* follies measuring 13 and 14 and my left one still only has 1 but that little lady finally grew too and is now at 13.

I have to go back Thursday and if everything grew I will trigger that day or Friday. Insemination could be Friday at earliest but most likely Saturday. I don't want to get my hopes to high up because this has been a crazy cycle but I am finally seeing results and it feels GREAT!!


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> OMG!!! I had my ultrasound today and you would not believe what I just found out.
> 
> A) NOT MY PERIOD!! :thumbup: I have completely stopped bleeding and the Dr said it was the medication because of all the hormones and it being mid cycle that I restated it, it can cause bleeding.
> 
> B) My bleeding did cause my lining to go from 9 to 5 but I was told I should grow it back in time
> 
> C) MY EGGS GREW!! :happydance: Right one now has *2* follies measuring 13 and 14 and my left one still only has 1 but that little lady finally grew too and is now at 13.
> 
> I have to go back Thursday and if everything grew I will trigger that day or Friday. Insemination could be Friday at earliest but most likely Saturday. I don't want to get my hopes to high up because this has been a crazy cycle but I am finally seeing results and it feels GREAT!!


Yay Stine:happydance: Good thing it wasn't your period but just insane they didn't warn you that that could happen:dohh: 

I hope you get to trigger Saturday:thumbup: I may get to trigger Sunday and have my IUI on Monday (I respond too well to the trigger so need to take it 24 hours before IUI instead of 36 hours before:dohh:) if everything looks good on Friday so maybe we can be IUI buddies:winkwink:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Yay Stine, that's great news x


----------



## dede3124

I am in need of advice. I had an endometrial biopsy today to see if my infection has cleared. My re said we could try the same month as the biopsy, but the doctor that did the biopsy (not affiliated with the re) said we couldn't. I don't know who to believe and I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days. Any insight? When can we have sex after the biopsy?


----------



## KatO79

dede3124 said:


> I am in need of advice. I had an endometrial biopsy today to see if my infection has cleared. My re said we could try the same month as the biopsy, but the doctor that did the biopsy (not affiliated with the re) said we couldn't. I don't know who to believe and I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days. Any insight? When can we have sex after the biopsy?


Found this by Googling "endometrial biopsy" and "sex":



> After the Endometrial Biopsy
> 
> 
> You will remain in a recovery room until the effects of sedation or anesthesia wear off. You may return home and should rest for about 24 hours. (If you received general anesthesia, be sure to arrange for a ride home.)
> You may experience mild cramping for several days. Over-the-counter pain relievers, such as ibuprofen, may help. (A prescription painkiller may be given after D & C.)
> You may experience slight vaginal bleeding for 1 or 2 days after suction biopsy, and for up to several weeks after D & C. Use sanitary napkins rather than tampons.
> *Avoid sexual intercourse and do not douche for 72 hours after a suction biopsy, and for at least 2 weeks after D & C.
> *Call your doctor if you experience severe pain, excessive vaginal bleeding, abnormal vaginal discharge, or fever.


Another article says:



> After the test
> 
> You may feel some soreness in your vagina for a day or two. Some vaginal bleeding or discharge is normal for up to a week after a biopsy. You can use a sanitary pad for the bleeding. Do not do strenuous exercise or heavy lifting for one day after your biopsy. *Do not have sex, use tampons, or douche until the spotting stops.
> *


And a 3rd:



> Please do not place anything in your vagina and avoid sex (intercourse) for one week following the procedure.


----------



## dede3124

Thanks Kat. I found those too but I wasn't sedated and they all say something different so still confusing as far as making a plan moving forward :(


----------



## DBZ34

dede3124 said:


> Thanks Kat. I found those too but I wasn't sedated and they all say something different so still confusing as far as making a plan moving forward :(

When I had mine, my doctor told me no sex for at least three days after the procedure, in order to let things start to heal in there. You don't want an infection. That would make things worse and put off TTC for longer.

(I wasn't sedated either.)


----------



## DBZ34

Hooray Stine!! I'm glad that you'll be able to go forward! 

I was so cross at your doctor for messing you about so badly with the femara. But I'm so glad to hear that now that he's prescribed you a proper dose of the stuff, that you're responding and things are ready to go! :D


Kat- How exciting that you're already starting your next IUI. I know this is just filling time until you move to IVF, but I hope you'll get lucky this time around!! :) 


AFM- Still in limbo...not happy at all with my cheapy tests, so I'm going to buy a proper test for Wednesday when it's time for the official test. Hopefully I'll see a better line...or a line at all. Here's holding out hope for a BFP.


----------



## Purpleice

Hello everyone. So sorry to hear AF showed up recently for some of you ladies. Crossing my fingers for all of us in the TWW period, hope AF doesn't show. I'm on CD 27, (I have an ave of 27-30 days cycle). I had an Ovidrel Shot at CD 10. Is is true that I should have ovulated 36-48 hours after the shot? If that is, when can AF come? On my computation (provided that I Oed on CD 12) I'm on my 15th day of waiting. I don't know how and what to feel. I have little cramps on my pelvic area, on either side of the uterus, just like what happens when AF is due. I feel so nervous! This is my first cycle with medication. I hope and pray to get a BFP in the next few days. No to Aunt Flo! :af:


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice: I know with the trigger I take O should occur 38-42 hours later but don't know if it's different for each trigger:shrug: I seem to O faster though, about 24-25 hours after:wacko: But that's me.

AF comes about 14 days after you O although this can vary a bit, depending on what's normal for you. Since your longest cycle is 30 days, I'd wait until then with taking an HPT. But you could try an HPT now if you're feeling impatient:winkwink: I think many people get a BFP by 14-16 dpo although some might first see it about 1 week or more after AF was due. It all depends on when the egg implanted and how fast the HCG doubles.

DBZ34: Good luck :dust:


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks Kat! Wouldn't I get a false positive if I test today? The suspense is killing me!




KatO79 said:


> Purpleice: I know with the trigger I take O should occur 38-42 hours later but don't know if it's different for each trigger:shrug: I seem to O faster though, about 24-25 hours after:wacko: But that's me.
> 
> AF comes about 14 days after you O although this can vary a bit, depending on what's normal for you. Since your longest cycle is 30 days, I'd wait until then with taking an HPT. But you could try an HPT now if you're feeling impatient:winkwink: I think many people get a BFP by 14-16 dpo although some might first see it about 1 week or more after AF was due. It all depends on when the egg implanted and how fast the HCG doubles.
> 
> DBZ34: Good luck :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Purpleice said:


> Thanks Kat! Wouldn't I get a false positive if I test today? The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Purpleice: I know with the trigger I take O should occur 38-42 hours later but don't know if it's different for each trigger:shrug: I seem to O faster though, about 24-25 hours after:wacko: But that's me.
> 
> AF comes about 14 days after you O although this can vary a bit, depending on what's normal for you. Since your longest cycle is 30 days, I'd wait until then with taking an HPT. But you could try an HPT now if you're feeling impatient:winkwink: I think many people get a BFP by 14-16 dpo although some might first see it about 1 week or more after AF was due. It all depends on when the egg implanted and how fast the HCG doubles.
> 
> DBZ34: Good luck :dust:Click to expand...


I wouldn't think you'd get a false positive, since you're about 17 days past trigger...if you did it on CD 10 and you're CD27 now. Most triggers are our of your system by 10DPO (12 day past trigger), but there are a few that can linger on until 12DPO. Just depends on the dose you took and the half-life of the med you took. But, this far out? I'd say a line is a good line.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Purpleice said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kat! Wouldn't I get a false positive if I test today? The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Purpleice: I know with the trigger I take O should occur 38-42 hours later but don't know if it's different for each trigger:shrug: I seem to O faster though, about 24-25 hours after:wacko: But that's me.
> 
> AF comes about 14 days after you O although this can vary a bit, depending on what's normal for you. Since your longest cycle is 30 days, I'd wait until then with taking an HPT. But you could try an HPT now if you're feeling impatient:winkwink: I think many people get a BFP by 14-16 dpo although some might first see it about 1 week or more after AF was due. It all depends on when the egg implanted and how fast the HCG doubles.
> 
> DBZ34: Good luck :dust:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think you'd get a false positive, since you're about 17 days past trigger...if you did it on CD 10 and you're CD27 now. Most triggers are our of your system by 10DPO (12 day past trigger), but there are a few that can linger on until 12DPO. Just depends on the dose you took and the half-life of the med you took. But, this far out? I'd say a line is a good line.Click to expand...


I agree with this^

If you get 2 lines and are in doubt you can always try again the next day or, even better, 2 days after and see if the line darkens:thumbup:


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks Kat and DBZ! I'm super nervous. I'm thinking maybe the ovidrel and utrogestan are making my LP longer than 14days. Will test tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck purple!


----------



## Stine

Tomorrow is my INSEMINATION!!! :happydance: Right ovary has 1 at 20mm and the left 1 at 21mm and lining is 8.5. Everything is perfect she said. I just triggered about 30min ago. I am super nervous and excited. I am more then ready to begin the TWW. They are going to give me progesterone. Which has worked better for you ladies? They said they have a few to choose from??...


----------



## DBZ34

Hooray!!! Yay for insemination tomorrow!! :D :happydance: 

I use prometrium at the moment and that's been the best kind of progesterone for me. It's a small yellow pill and it's easy to insert and I have far less leakage than I did before. It's good stuff. But that's just my opinion. I had the huge pessiaries before and they were so much trouble and they would shoot out after insertion if I sneezed or blew my nose sometimes when my cervix was low. lol. TMI...I know. But it was really frustrating. I haven't had the same problem with these new ones.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Tomorrow is my INSEMINATION!!! :happydance: Right ovary has 1 at 20mm and the left 1 at 21mm and lining is 8.5. Everything is perfect she said. I just triggered about 30min ago. I am super nervous and excited. I am more then ready to begin the TWW. They are going to give me progesterone. Which has worked better for you ladies? They said they have a few to choose from??...


Yay Stine:happydance::thumbup:

I'm not put on progesterone so can't help you there:shrug: 

AFM my IUI won't be before Monday. I'm going to my 2nd U/S tomorrow to see how many follies there are this time and find out if I can trigger this weekend or not. I'm hoping that they schedule my IUI for under 24 hours after the trigger this time. We'll see.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Stine! Fingers crossed for you.

I was on prometrium, which is a vaginal insert pill like thing. It was morning and night I took it, and it wasn't bad. However it does leak out which is not fun so invest in panty liners. Some people have said this is way better than the cream which can be messier, but never tried that.


----------



## deafgal01

Never used progesterone so no tip or advice.


----------



## Purpleice

Good luck stine! :dust:


----------



## Purpleice

I got a bfn this morning &#128546; im on cd30, still no af.


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> I got a bfn this morning &#128546; im on cd30, still no af.


Awww so sorry Purpleice, but you're never totally out until AF rears her ugly head:hugs: Hoping she stays away:af:

AFM got back from the clinic and there's only 1 follie this time, in my left ovary (plus a couple of small ones in my right):wacko: But if it's a special, prime quality, "Golden Egg" type follie then it's alright with me:haha: She wants me to trigger at 1:15 AM on the night between Saturday and Sunday and the IUI will be Monday afternoon at 1:15 PM. I asked her about the trigger being at 36 hours this time since last time they wanted me to trigger 24-25 hours before. But she said I was around CD16 those times on IUI day and this time I'll be about CD12 so we can trigger at 36 hours before this time since the risk of Oing earlier is minimal. So here's hoping she's right and that that made sense, I'm not always good at explaining things:wacko::haha:


----------



## Stine

KatO79 said:


> Purpleice said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfn this morning &#55357;&#56866; im on cd30, still no af.
> 
> 
> Awww so sorry Purpleice, but you're never totally out until AF rears her ugly head:hugs: Hoping she stays away:af:
> 
> AFM got back from the clinic and there's only 1 follie this time, in my left ovary (plus a couple of small ones in my right):wacko: But if it's a special, prime quality, "Golden Egg" type follie then it's alright with me:haha: She wants me to trigger at 1:15 AM on the night between Saturday and Sunday and the IUI will be Monday afternoon at 1:15 PM. I asked her about the trigger being at 36 hours this time since last time they wanted me to trigger 24-25 hours before. But she said I was around CD16 those times on IUI day and this time I'll be about CD12 so we can trigger at 36 hours before this time since the risk of Oing earlier is minimal. So here's hoping she's right and that that made sense, I'm not always good at explaining things:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

FX for your "Golden Egg"!! :thumbup: We are going to be IUI Buddies :happydance:

AFM- I am super anxious for this afternoon. I plan to go home right after and rest the whole day. I also plan to take it easy all weekend just to make sure :coffee:


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleice said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfn this morning &#65533;&#65533; im on cd30, still no af.
> 
> 
> Awww so sorry Purpleice, but you're never totally out until AF rears her ugly head:hugs: Hoping she stays away:af:
> 
> AFM got back from the clinic and there's only 1 follie this time, in my left ovary (plus a couple of small ones in my right):wacko: But if it's a special, prime quality, "Golden Egg" type follie then it's alright with me:haha: She wants me to trigger at 1:15 AM on the night between Saturday and Sunday and the IUI will be Monday afternoon at 1:15 PM. I asked her about the trigger being at 36 hours this time since last time they wanted me to trigger 24-25 hours before. But she said I was around CD16 those times on IUI day and this time I'll be about CD12 so we can trigger at 36 hours before this time since the risk of Oing earlier is minimal. So here's hoping she's right and that that made sense, I'm not always good at explaining things:wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> FX for your "Golden Egg"!! :thumbup: We are going to be IUI Buddies :happydance:
> 
> AFM- I am super anxious for this afternoon. I plan to go home right after and rest the whole day. I also plan to take it easy all weekend just to make sure :coffee:Click to expand...


Thanks:flower: Sounds good:thumbup: 

As for the IUI I don't think you need to take it all that easy. I think you can live pretty much like you normally do. I wouldn't do anything strenuous though, such as lift/carry very heavy bags/boxes. Our nurses always say not to help anyone move to a new house although no one we know is moving or planning to move:haha: But yeah, it gives you an idea of what to avoid during the 2WW.

The only thing that stinks for my DH is we're going to his big brother's Easter lunch/birthday "party" on Sunday and there'll be lots of beer and snaps served so he'll have to be strong and not drink much, definitely not get drunk at least:dohh:


----------



## Stine

Home relaxing. My job has me on my feet all day running around. Figured it would be best to not go back and deal with that. 

DH count was 21.7mil so that is promising. They gave me Crinone for my progesterone. Test day April 20 but I might test sooner if things look good at 14dpiui. Let the TWW begin.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Good luck ladies 

AF turned up yesterday, so an annovulatory cycle for me x


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Good luck ladies
> 
> AF turned up yesterday, so an annovulatory cycle for me x

Awww sorry wannabemummyb:hugs: I hope that you O next cycle :dust:





Stine said:


> Home relaxing. My job has me on my feet all day running around. Figured it would be best to not go back and deal with that.
> 
> DH count was 21.7mil so that is promising. They gave me Crinone for my progesterone. Test day April 20 but I might test sooner if things look good at 14dpiui. Let the TWW begin.


Good luck Stine:dust: I'm just a few days behind you. I probably won't test until 16 dpiui, that is if AF doesn't show up before that. It might be nice though if I got my BFP in time for my birthday May 1st:thumbup: Will also be soon a year since my chemical so would be perfect. But I'm keeping my hopes low, as usual:nope:


----------



## Purpleice

The witch showed up today. I am so frustrated. I really thought I was gonna get that bfp.


----------



## KatO79

Awww so sorry Purpleice:hugs: I hope you catch the egg next time.

If it helps my clinic told me that the 1st IUI very rarely works and it mostly happens for people on their 3rd or 4th try.

Here's hoping your luck is better next IUI :dust:


----------



## DBZ34

BFN's for me this morning...so IUI #2 was a bust. I think my cheapies were giving me evaps, but oh well. I'm now just waiting for AF to show...


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> BFN's for me this morning...so IUI #2 was a bust. I think my cheapies were giving me evaps, but oh well. I'm now just waiting for AF to show...


Sorry DBZ34, I hope your next IUI does the trick :dust:


----------



## Purpleice

Hello everyone! How are you ladies doing? So, I've decided to stay positive again (and again) this cycle. It's not easy not being negative and sad and feel down while all of us here are LTTTC#1, but, I figured that negativity will get me nowhere. I saw my RE this morning, I'm starting on Femara today until CD7, then another round of scans and trigger and suppository (sorry if TMI) progesterone. RE said I should relax and not worry too much. I honestly don't know if I can do that. 
Anyway, is it possible to have many follies at a cycle and all of them don't have eggs? I still don't know what's wrong with me. I ovulate naturally every month. Is there a limit on how many rounds of Femara / Clomiphene are allowed? Thanks for the help and support ladies! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> Hello everyone! How are you ladies doing? So, I've decided to stay positive again (and again) this cycle. It's not easy not being negative and sad and feel down while all of us here are LTTTC#1, but, I figured that negativity will get me nowhere. I saw my RE this morning, I'm starting on Femara today until CD7, then another round of scans and trigger and suppository (sorry if TMI) progesterone. RE said I should relax and not worry too much. I honestly don't know if I can do that.
> Anyway, is it possible to have many follies at a cycle and all of them don't have eggs? I still don't know what's wrong with me. I ovulate naturally every month. Is there a limit on how many rounds of Femara / Clomiphene are allowed? Thanks for the help and support ladies! :flower: :hugs:

Hi Purpleice, glad to hear you're feeling better now. Good to know I'm not he only one that gets a bit negative when AF shows:haha:

As to the follies, I have never heard of that before but here's an article about "empty follicles":

https://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/empty-follicles-explained

Seems the follicles aren't really empty as there are eggs in them:



> With the LH surge that precedes spontaneous ovulation and also with the hCG trigger shot given to induce ovulation following the use of fertility drugs, the egg undergoes ripening to prepare for fertilization. This involves (among other events) a rapid halving in the number of its chromosomes (meiosis). At the same time, enzymes are released that loosen the cells (cumulus oophorus) that surround and bind the egg to the inner wall of the follicle. This is necessary to enable the egg to come free at ovulation and/or at the time of egg retrieval.
> 
> The problem is that with poorly developed eggs, the latter mechanism often fails, leaving such eggs tightly stuck to the follicle wall and unable to come free, often in spite of vigorous attempts to flush them loose. That is why the more difficult it is to successfully aspirate an egg at egg retrieval, the more likely it is that such an egg is chromosomally abnormal and incompetent (i.e. incapable of developing into a normal pregnancy). This state of affairs is most commonly encountered in women with diminished ovarian reserve (i.e. poor responders), women over 40 and in women with polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS) who do not receive an optimal protocol of controlled ovarian hyperstimulation (COH).

Anyway as I understand it, there can be differences to how good quality eggs you're producing each month. Quality also is important when it comes to getting pregnant. So some months you might be making crappy or sub-par eggs and others they're good quality. 

But egg quality is only one factor. There's also timing, that the right sperm are there when the right egg ("The Golden Egg") comes along. I've also read that even if the egg fertilizes, it may not divide correctly which results in a non-viable pregnancy (chances of this increase with age as "older" fertilized eggs are more prone to dividing too quickly). There is so much that can go wrong during the entire process of conception it's a wonder really that we're so many people, at least according to my nurses. They say they've tried numerous times doing IVF on a woman where they know the egg is perfect and dividing well (as a strong sperm cell has fertilized it), her uterine lining is perfect thickness, everything on paper looks perfect except for one thing: she doesn't conceive. They don't know why it sometimes goes wrong and say that so much is still unknown about the conception process. 

As to Femara/Clomid rounds I don't know of any limit but I live in Denmark. I would think though, based on what I've seen other ladies experience, that after about 3 tries (if you're doing IUI) they may start thinking about moving on to injectables. However if you're trying naturally, I don't know. I hope someone can help you. My RE went straight to injectables and IUI with me so no previous experience unfortunately.

AFM my IUI went well today. DH's count was 30 million and the follie was starting to change shape and release the egg so we caught it earlier this time. So here's hoping:winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear you're feeling better Purpleice:flower:

As far as I can tell, no it isn't possible for a follicle to not have an egg. However eggs can vary in quality and of course a poor quality egg won't result in pregnancy (at least not a viable one). But there are other factors that can contribute to having problems conceiving e.g. egg not dividing properly, endometiral lining too thin ect. Some are known and still others are unknown. My nurse told me they have tried having to do IVF on women where they knew the egg was good and dividing well, her endometrial lining was a very nice thickness and everything looks good but it's still possible for no pregnancy to occur. There is so much that can go wrong in the process so it can be hard to know why, hence why you can fall into the category of unexplained infertility. My nurse is actually shocked that so many people are actually born considering how many Things can go wrong. Humans probably have the least effective system since it can take so long for a woman to become pregnant while with animals they always succeed in conceiving.

AFM my IUI went well today. DH's count was 30 million and the follie was starting to change shape and release the egg so we caught it earlier this time. So here's hoping:winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

Purpleice said:


> Hello everyone! How are you ladies doing? So, I've decided to stay positive again (and again) this cycle. It's not easy not being negative and sad and feel down while all of us here are LTTTC#1, but, I figured that negativity will get me nowhere. I saw my RE this morning, I'm starting on Femara today until CD7, then another round of scans and trigger and suppository (sorry if TMI) progesterone. RE said I should relax and not worry too much. I honestly don't know if I can do that.
> Anyway, is it possible to have many follies at a cycle and all of them don't have eggs? I still don't know what's wrong with me. I ovulate naturally every month. Is there a limit on how many rounds of Femara / Clomiphene are allowed? Thanks for the help and support ladies! :flower: :hugs:

All follicles contain eggs for sure, but the quality of the eggs can vary. Also, when doing a trigger it's possible that the eggs can get stuck to the follicle wall and not be released, but it doesn't normally happen.

They usually make you take a break after 6 cycles of clomid/femara, just to let your body rest. I think it's usually a 3 cycle break...but if it doesn't work by then, it's probably time to pursue a different option anyway.


----------



## Stine

KatO79 said:


> AFM my IUI went well today. DH's count was 30 million and the follie was starting to change shape and release the egg so we caught it earlier this time. So here's hoping:winkwink:

Welcome to the tww! Sounds like a great count. Hope it goes by fast for us.

PURPLEICE & WANNABE- sorry the witch showed. FX for next cycle.

AFM- The progesterone and I are having a love hate relationship. Love because it's a gel and doesn't come out once it's in. Hate because I am so tired and my uterus feels sore like all day. But if this is what pregnancy would be like I'll take it!! DH has been so cute. He has been taking extra good care of me and kiss my belly everyday. This is the closest we have come to being pregnant and it feels good just thinking about what if's.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> AFM my IUI went well today. DH's count was 30 million and the follie was starting to change shape and release the egg so we caught it earlier this time. So here's hoping:winkwink:
> 
> Welcome to the tww! Sounds like a great count. Hope it goes by fast for us.
> 
> PURPLEICE & WANNABE- sorry the witch showed. FX for next cycle.
> 
> AFM- The progesterone and I are having a love hate relationship. Love because it's a gel and doesn't come out once it's in. Hate because I am so tired and my uterus feels sore like all day. But if this is what pregnancy would be like I'll take it!! DH has been so cute. He had been taking extra good care of me and kiss my belly everyday. This is the closest we have come to being pregnant and it feels good just thinking about what if's.Click to expand...


I hope so too but it probably won't, at least not for me:winkwink:

Sounds like the gel is better, I've heard those suppositories are worse:wacko: Awww how cute, I hope this IUI works for you :dust:

AFM I'm 1 dpiui so nothing to report. Don't think I'll symptom spot until around 9-10 dpiui, at least.


----------



## Stine

Question for you ladies...

I have been having some dizzy spells for 2 days now :wacko: This is not normal for me so I am wondering if it might be the progesterone. I am currently 5dpiui so I know it is too early to be anything other than possibly that. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

THANKS LADIES


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> Question for you ladies...
> 
> I have been having some dizzy spells for 2 days now :wacko: This is not normal for me so I am wondering if it might be the progesterone. I am currently 5dpiui so I know it is too early to be anything other than possibly that. Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.
> 
> THANKS LADIES

It could definitely be the progesterone. 

I had dizziness along with headaches early on. It's not the most fun, but it did pass. 

But here's hoping that it's a good sign for you!


----------



## DBZ34

AFM- Still waiting for AF to show at 21DPO. Had a beta that was a BFN on Monday, so I know I'm not pregnant...I'm just super delayed because of the progesterone. My levels were pretty high (was tested with the beta) so I'm just waiting for them to drop low enough to bring on AF. 

We're going natural for the next couple of months. We might do another IUI in July or August if we don't have any luck naturally by then. There's just too much going on in the next few months to try to plan around, so we're going for the easier option of just BDing. We're planning on trying the SMEP this month, which has worked for us in the past, so I'm hoping for a repeat. :) 

Good luck, Stine and Kat! 

How are you doing, Myshel and Purple?


----------



## Stine

DBZ34 said:


> AFM- Still waiting for AF to show at 21DPO. Had a beta that was a BFN on Monday, so I know I'm not pregnant...I'm just super delayed because of the progesterone. My levels were pretty high (was tested with the beta) so I'm just waiting for them to drop low enough to bring on AF.
> 
> We're going natural for the next couple of months. We might do another IUI in July or August if we don't have any luck naturally by then. There's just too much going on in the next few months to try to plan around, so we're going for the easier option of just BDing. We're planning on trying the SMEP this month, which has worked for us in the past, so I'm hoping for a repeat. :)
> 
> Good luck, Stine and Kat!
> 
> How are you doing, Myshel and Purple?

Thats no fun. Did the Dr say anything about starting you on something to bring AF on? How long will they let it go before they would start it? Good luck the next few months trying natural. FX it works.

AFM- the dizziness has calmed down a bit. I plan to relax again this weekend as much as I can just to make sure the dizzy spells stay at bay. Currently I am at 7dpiui and besides some random cramping, dizzy spells and now breast tenderness; it has been a pretty calm tww. :thumbup:

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> AFM- Still waiting for AF to show at 21DPO. Had a beta that was a BFN on Monday, so I know I'm not pregnant...I'm just super delayed because of the progesterone. My levels were pretty high (was tested with the beta) so I'm just waiting for them to drop low enough to bring on AF.
> 
> We're going natural for the next couple of months. We might do another IUI in July or August if we don't have any luck naturally by then. There's just too much going on in the next few months to try to plan around, so we're going for the easier option of just BDing. We're planning on trying the SMEP this month, which has worked for us in the past, so I'm hoping for a repeat. :)
> 
> Good luck, Stine and Kat!
> 
> How are you doing, Myshel and Purple?
> 
> That&#8217;s no fun. Did the Dr say anything about starting you on something to bring AF on? How long will they let it go before they would start it? Good luck the next few months trying natural. FX it works.
> 
> AFM- the dizziness has calmed down a bit. I plan to relax again this weekend as much as I can just to make sure the dizzy spells stay at bay. Currently I am at 7dpiui and besides some random cramping, dizzy spells and now breast tenderness; it has been a pretty calm tww. :thumbup:
> 
> How are the rest of you ladies doing?Click to expand...

AF finally showed up. They didn't say anything about how long they'd let it go on, but if it hadn't shown up by Thursday, I would have had to do another beta. I suppose they wanted to check before giving me something...

DH is all for going the natural route because it has worked for us in the past. I'm hoping the IUI drugs jump started my fertility again after my surgery and we get a BFP soon. :)


Stine!! Your symptoms sound awesome for 7dpiui. I've got so much hope for you this cycle! :D


----------



## wannabemummyb

CD10 and I got a "high" on CBFM this morning - really hoping my body is gearing up to ov this month.

DBZ sorry the witch got you. 

Stine I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## KatO79

I'm 5 dpiui and nothing much. Had some weird cramping for a couple of days (around 3-4 dpiui) but it was too early for implantation so not sure what that was and have not really had any today. Have had a sore back but I sometimes have had that on BFN cycles. We'll see although I'm for some reason not very hopeful:nope:


----------



## Stine

Currently 11dpiui and I feel so icky. This whole weekend I was very nauseous. My bb's were so swollen and sensitive plus the veins started showing. I was feeling really positive about this cycle. Till today My bb's are back to normal so I am thinking it was the progesterone. Plus I am cramping, like AF cramping. Im not due till this weekend but all hopes I had this might have worked are quickly fading. I'm trying to stay positive because I read if you believe it your body responds better, IDK. I currently just want to crawl back into bed and sleep for a couple days I am so tired. Really just want this weekend to get here so I can find out and start on my next path no matter which one it is. I HATE THE TWW!!! :growlmad:

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Currently 11dpiui and I feel so icky. This whole weekend I was very nauseous. My bb's were so swollen and sensitive plus the veins started showing. I was feeling really positive about this cycle. Till today My bb's are back to normal so I am thinking it was the progesterone. Plus I am cramping, like AF cramping. Im not due till this weekend but all hopes I had this might have worked are quickly fading. I'm trying to stay positive because I read if you believe it your body responds better, IDK. I currently just want to crawl back into bed and sleep for a couple days I am so tired. Really just want this weekend to get here so I can find out and start on my next path no matter which one it is. I HATE THE TWW!!! :growlmad:
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Awww Stine, don't count yourself out until AF actually shows, still hoping this is your cycle:hugs:

I'm 8 dpiui and have a cold, came yesterday:( I hate being sick. Otherwise nothing new. I'm avoiding symptom spotting as much as possible since it always gets my hopes up a bit which isn't good. So just going with the flow and see what happens.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello ladies, thought I would check in and see how you all are doing.
I am off this month from trying which is nice but horrible at the same time.
my brother came to visit so he was a nice distraction.

Stine: how are you doing? Any good news ...? TWW are the pits


----------



## Stine

Myshelsong said:


> Hello ladies, thought I would check in and see how you all are doing.
> I am off this month from trying which is nice but horrible at the same time.
> my brother came to visit so he was a nice distraction.
> 
> Stine: how are you doing? Any good news ...? TWW are the pits

I'm going to test Saturday. I'll be 15dpiui that day. My bb's are so sore and look bruised I guess is the best way to describe them. The nausea is non stop. The AF like cramps are gone and now it's a dull ache. I am hot all day and have had a runny nose for like a week now but it's not because I'm sick. I'm praying it's not just the progesterone all these symptoms. I'm going crazy mentally. This tww seems like it will never end. I really didn't want to symptom spot but these symptoms are not subtle. It's like they are screaming for me to pay attention. I go for a beta Monday if AF stays away. FX ...


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> Myshelsong said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, thought I would check in and see how you all are doing.
> I am off this month from trying which is nice but horrible at the same time.
> my brother came to visit so he was a nice distraction.
> 
> Stine: how are you doing? Any good news ...? TWW are the pits
> 
> I'm going to test Saturday. I'll be 15dpiui that day. My bb's are so sore and look bruised I guess is the best way to describe them. The nausea is non stop. The AF like cramps are gone and now it's a dull ache. I am hot all day and have had a runny nose for like a week now but it's not because I'm sick. I'm praying it's not just the progesterone all these symptoms. I'm going crazy mentally. This tww seems like it will never end. I really didn't want to symptom spot but these symptoms are not subtle. It's like they are screaming for me to pay attention. I go for a beta Monday if AF stays away. FX ...Click to expand...


Seriously, Stine, those symptoms are amazing. I can't believe that it would just be the progesterone making you feel that way. I've got EVERYTHING CROSSED! :D


----------



## Myshelsong

Yeah i agree, progesterone should not be giving you those symptoms. I had that with the Gonal-F, but by the 11th day all my symptoms were gone.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Stine

Couldn't sleep. Had to test. BFN ... Guess I'll have to wait till Monday and have a beta done. I'm in shock and disbelief. I stared at that stick for ever just trying to see a faint line but nothing. Guess I'll keep praying till Monday.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Couldn't sleep. Had to test. BFN ... Guess I'll have to wait till Monday and have a beta done. I'm in shock and disbelief. I stared at that stick for ever just trying to see a faint line but nothing. Guess I'll keep praying till Monday.


Awww Stine, don't give up yet! Until your beta, you're still in with a chance:flower: :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Stine said:


> Couldn't sleep. Had to test. BFN ... Guess I'll have to wait till Monday and have a beta done. I'm in shock and disbelief. I stared at that stick for ever just trying to see a faint line but nothing. Guess I'll keep praying till Monday.

Sorry for the bfn, they always sux but as Kat said, wait for the beta. I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Myshelsong

Ugh, that is so disappointing. So sorry Hun, keep trying to stay positive. Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## DBZ34

I'm with everyone else. Here's hoping your beta will bring you better news!


----------



## KatO79

So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good. 

Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(

I am sorry lovely :hugs:


----------



## Stine

KatO79 said:


> So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(

:hug: I'm so sorry to hear. When do you start the IVF process? Hopefully never because this next IUI will work, just wondering.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(
> 
> :hug: I'm so sorry to hear. When do you start the IVF process? Hopefully never because this next IUI will work, just wondering.Click to expand...

Thanks Stine:hugs: In Denmark you need to do 6 IUIs total at a clinic (since clinics have higher success rates), paid by the state. If your 3rd IUI fails, they refer you to a hospital for IVF since it's cheaper for the state (they pay for the 3 IVF tries). We were referred after the 3rd failed but there's a 3-6 month waiting period since the hospitals can only handle a certain amount of couples at a time (around 350). So even if we wanted to, we couldn't start IVF now at the hospital. If we opt to do it now at the clinic, we'd have to pay for it ourselves and forego our 3 free IVF tries which would stink.


----------



## Stine

KatO79 said:


> Stine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(
> 
> :hug: I'm so sorry to hear. When do you start the IVF process? Hopefully never because this next IUI will work, just wondering.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stine:hugs: In Denmark you need to do 6 IUIs total at a clinic (since clinics have higher success rates), paid by the state. If your 3rd IUI fails, they refer you to a hospital for IVF since it's cheaper for the state (they pay for the 3 IVF tries). We were referred after the 3rd failed but there's a 3-6 month waiting period since the hospitals can only handle a certain amount of couples at a time (around 350). So even if we wanted to, we couldn't start IVF now at the hospital. If we opt to do it now at the clinic, we'd have to pay for it ourselves and forego our 3 free IVF tries which would stink.Click to expand...

I'm sorry you have to wait so much longer. It's nice that they will pay for all of you're treatments. The price here is super expensive. What really gets to me is my insurance will cover abortion and sterilization but not fertility treatments. I'll just pray that this next time is your last so you won't have to go through all the waiting. :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So looks like it's bad news guys:nope: I have red blood at my cervix and am cramping so yet another failed IUI, AF will be full flow by early tomorrow morning. Will be calling the clinic tomorrow morning to start IUI #5 but honestly, I've mentally given up on IUI ever working for us and just wish we could start IVF:cry: Worst part is I'm starting to fear like it'll never happen for us and that my eggs are to blame:cry: I just felt like everything looked so good with 1 egg and the timing felt pretty good.
> 
> Sorry to be so negative, I'm just feeling extra crap since I'll be turning 36 and really feel like I'm racing against my biological clock:(
> 
> :hug: I'm so sorry to hear. When do you start the IVF process? Hopefully never because this next IUI will work, just wondering.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Stine:hugs: In Denmark you need to do 6 IUIs total at a clinic (since clinics have higher success rates), paid by the state. If your 3rd IUI fails, they refer you to a hospital for IVF since it's cheaper for the state (they pay for the 3 IVF tries). We were referred after the 3rd failed but there's a 3-6 month waiting period since the hospitals can only handle a certain amount of couples at a time (around 350). So even if we wanted to, we couldn't start IVF now at the hospital. If we opt to do it now at the clinic, we'd have to pay for it ourselves and forego our 3 free IVF tries which would stink.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you have to wait so much longer. It's nice that they will pay for all of you're treatments. The price here is super expensive. What really gets to me is my insurance will cover abortion and sterilization but not fertility treatments. I'll just pray that this next time is your last so you won't have to go through all the waiting. :hugs:Click to expand...

Luckily some of our waiting time will be filled out with these IUIs (which I think is part of the reason they do 6 IUIs instead of 3). We can hope we're lucky and an opening comes shortly after the 6th IUI. Otherwise we risk having to try naturally for 3 months if it ends up being a 6 month wait, all the while I'm getting older:wacko: Well the state pays but taxes here are also way higher than they are in e.g. the US. DH pays about 45% in taxes before he sees his paycheck and then there's the taxes on food and other items which is about 25%. So in a way, we're paying :winkwink: The health system is pretty good here for that reason.

Yeah, the insurance is crazy, that makes no sense:nope::dohh: 

Thanks, one can always hope but I've definitely lost a good deal of my optimism for IUI after this one failed. DH is much more optimistic but it's not his body everything happens to so probably easier for men to be optimistic than us women that go through all the injections, U/Ss and the actual IUI plus getting AF in the end if it's another fail:nope: If it wasn't for my age, I might have considered taking a break for a few months but we might have a forced break after #6 (if we get that far) so won't be doing that and will just keep on going.


----------



## Stine

*Kat-* I totally feel you on the age. I am only 2 years behind you and every month I say "I just need a break" but then I remember I'm not getting any younger nor are my eggs and since I am already having so many issues NOW waiting a few months wont make it any easier. It's very frustrating!!

AFM- I dont have any symptoms anymore other then the occasional dizzy spell and some nausea. Had my blood draw today, I'll find out the results tomorrow. DH keeps telling me to stay positive but after so many years of negatives its hard when I have NO symptoms to give me hope.


----------



## Myshelsong

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world Stine. I know where you are and I feel for you. fingers are crossed.

AFM thought I had a pap today, but turns out it is next week. Right on time for AF, so going to have to cancel that appointment again.
Hurt my back doing some gardening done, so did manage to book another appointment with my dr tomorrow to see if I can get some muscle relaxers. But I love my garden area, got some spring bulbs planter, and we have lots of flowers stating to sprout around the house.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> *Kat-* I totally feel you on the age. I am only 2 years behind you and every month I say "I just need a break" but then I remember I'm not getting any younger nor are my eggs and since I am already having so many issues NOW waiting a few months wont make it any easier. It's very frustrating!!
> 
> AFM- I dont have any symptoms anymore other then the occasional dizzy spell and some nausea. Had my blood draw today, I'll find out the results tomorrow. DH keeps telling me to stay positive but after so many years of negatives its hard when I have NO symptoms to give me hope.

No that's the thing. When you're already having issues you don't dare wait longer by taking a break. DH was asking at one point if he could apply to jobs in other parts of the country or maybe even some in other countries and I told him that the problem is we'd be forced to put TTC on hold and we wouldn't qualify for economical help for assisted conception in other countries. Moving even in this country, well I'm not sure how that works and I'm afraid we might be put on a new hospital waiting list if we move now to another city and would have to start all over again.

Short rant: I actually find it annoying that he's willing to move to another country because he needs a job but when I wanted to move because it was and is impossible for me to find a job here it wasn't convenient and he kept putting it off :growlmad: Rant over!

I wouldn't put too much store by symptoms. Another lady I talk to on this board is pregnant and she wasn't and still isn't really experiencing any symptoms and she's almost 3 months along. So not out until AF shows up:winkwink:


----------



## Stine

Blood test came back :nope: :bfn: :cry:

I'm heartbroken. My coworker is trying to make me feel better by saying "maybe its just not the right time" and I couldn't help but say "thanks but I am so sick of hearing that and it not being the right time! How many more years is this going to last?" She got mad and walked away. I get she is trying to be comforting but that just isn't. No I have to face DH and tell him the bad news. He was so excited and we both felt it worked. I'll stop the progesterone tonight and just wait for AF to show. IUI #2 here I come...


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> Blood test came back :nope: :bfn: :cry:
> 
> I'm heartbroken. My coworker is trying to make me feel better by saying "maybe its just not the right time" and I couldn't help but say "thanks but I am so sick of hearing that and it not being the right time! How many more years is this going to last?" She got mad and walked away. I get she is trying to be comforting but that just isn't. No I have to face DH and tell him the bad news. He was so excited and we both felt it worked. I'll stop the progesterone tonight and just wait for AF to show. IUI #2 here I come...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm so sorry Stine. 

I hate this journey...it's so frickin hard sometimes. I'm sorry you have to go through the disappointment and heartbreak of a BFN. And I know how hard it is to tell your DH that it's a BFN when he's so excited about things. :hugs: :hugs:

But, we just have to keep going. If we stop, we definitely won't get that elusive BFP....I hope the next IUI is the one that works for you, especially now that you know what dosage of Femara you should be on from the beginning.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Blood test came back :nope: :bfn: :cry:
> 
> I'm heartbroken. My coworker is trying to make me feel better by saying "maybe its just not the right time" and I couldn't help but say "thanks but I am so sick of hearing that and it not being the right time! How many more years is this going to last?" She got mad and walked away. I get she is trying to be comforting but that just isn't. No I have to face DH and tell him the bad news. He was so excited and we both felt it worked. I'll stop the progesterone tonight and just wait for AF to show. IUI #2 here I come...

I'm so sorry Stine:( 

People just don't get how to comfort us. That may be ok for someone who hasn't been trying that long but hearing that and being a LTTTCer doesn't help at all. I don't get it that people get so mad these days when you try and tell them that they're not being comforting.

If it helps my clinic told me that IUI #1 rarely results in a BFP and #2-3/4 are much more likely:flower:

AFM I'll be going into the clinic today for cyst control for the 5th time and see what they say now. I almost can't stand joking about this with them anymore. It was funny the first few times but is now getting ridiculous:dohh::nope: Wonder if they'll indeed keep my dose at 75 IU again or what. Worst thing is the container for used needles I have is filled so I need them to empty it or give me a new one:dohh:


----------



## KatO79

When you thought it couldn't get worse... I have a HUGE cyst in one ovary so the IUI is cancelled:cry::cry::cry::cry: Have a smaller one as well and if it had only been that one, they would've given the green light. So it'll be NTNP this month and you probably won't see me very much this month. They said to call next time AF showed up.

Maybe this is nature's way of telling me to give it up:cry::cry:


----------



## crystal8

KatO79 said:


> When you thought it couldn't get worse... I have a HUGE cyst in one ovary so the IUI is cancelled:cry::cry::cry::cry: Have a smaller one as well and if it had only been that one, they would've given the green light. So it'll be NTNP this month and you probably won't see me very much this month. They said to call next time AF showed up.
> 
> Maybe this is nature's way of telling me to give it up:cry::cry:

:hugs: I had that happen in Feb. And then a polyp in March. It's so frustrating. Just take the month off and do other things. Use it as a break before jumping back in to this ttc craziness. I had that exact same feeling about feeling cursed almost but now on the other side of it, a month isn't all that long. The cyst will go away and then you can start fresh next month.


----------



## KatO79

crystal8 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> When you thought it couldn't get worse... I have a HUGE cyst in one ovary so the IUI is cancelled:cry::cry::cry::cry: Have a smaller one as well and if it had only been that one, they would've given the green light. So it'll be NTNP this month and you probably won't see me very much this month. They said to call next time AF showed up.
> 
> Maybe this is nature's way of telling me to give it up:cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs: I had that happen in Feb. And then a polyp in March. It's so frustrating. Just take the month off and do other things. Use it as a break before jumping back in to this ttc craziness. I had that exact same feeling about feeling cursed almost but now on the other side of it, a month isn't all that long. The cyst will go away and then you can start fresh next month.Click to expand...


Thanks crystal8:flower: I just think it's getting to me because I'm turning 36 May 1st and don't feel like I have the time to waste:( Doesn't help matters my narcissistic siblings don't talk to me any more (other than like a post every 2-3 months). Think I last wrote with my narcissistic brother in the very beginning of January and narcissistic sister in February shortly after my 2nd IUI failed. I only have DH and the ladies here to talk to about all this. DH's family is not much more supportive since they don't get why I didn't get my BFP during the 1st or 2nd IUI. I've told DH it'll be a NTNP month and that our chances are probably even crappier than normal because of the darn cysts.

The nurse told me that even if the cyst is still there next month, they'll go ahead with IUI #5 (providing there are no new ones). Something about it not being good to give hormones in this case.


----------



## crystal8

Kat the reason they don't proceed with a large cyst is because the cyst can use the FSH from the injections to grow bigger rather than it being used to grow proper follies. They put me on bcp for the month so as to regulate my cycle and to attempt to prevent any new cysts from developing. It took me 4 IUIs to conceive last year. I've been doing the femara/gonal f combo IUIs, but before that I did just femara IUIs. I start gonal this coming Saturday now that I finally have the all clear to proceed. So it can work. REs far prefer IVF because they can maintain more control.


----------



## KatO79

crystal8 said:


> Kat the reason they don't proceed with a large cyst is because the cyst can use the FSH from the injections to grow bigger rather than it being used to grow proper follies. They put me on bcp for the month so as to regulate my cycle and to attempt to prevent any new cysts from developing. It took me 4 IUIs to conceive last year. I've been doing the femara/gonal f combo IUIs, but before that I did just femara IUIs. I start gonal this coming Saturday now that I finally have the all clear to proceed. So it can work. REs far prefer IVF because they can maintain more control.


Yes, that's probably what she meant, she didn't explain it very well. She gave me the green light to NTNP so no BCP, I don't know why. She seemed pretty sure it'll be gone by next cycle. They've been only giving me Puregon otherwise and Ovitrelle to induce O. Nothing else. Don't know how common it is to combine fertility drugs here:shrug: 

I'm on the waiting list for IVF (since my 3rd IUI failed) at the local hospital but it can take 3-6 months before they can take us in. The worse thing is I think they close for 3 weeks in June so we won't get a place until after summer, maybe July if we're lucky.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am on my waiting the cyst out cycle (well 3 cysts) as well hun. Unfortunately with all the medications they pump in us, these annoying things happen. I know how frustrated you are, because we are in the same boat. Take the first couple weeks to grieve then then other two to have fun!

I am just sitting here awaiting my af, not sure when it will come I have given up on trying to figure that out. Starting to look into adoption. We are trying to figure out if it is better to go with an Adoption Agency, or get a Adoption practitioner .... anyone know the difference??


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I am on my waiting the cyst out cycle (well 3 cysts) as well hun. Unfortunately with all the medications they pump in us, these annoying things happen. I know how frustrated you are, because we are in the same boat. Take the first couple weeks to grieve then then other two to have fun!
> 
> I am just sitting here awaiting my af, not sure when it will come I have given up on trying to figure that out. Starting to look into adoption. We are trying to figure out if it is better to go with an Adoption Agency, or get a Adoption practitioner .... anyone know the difference??

Awww so sorry you're in the same crappy boat Myshel:( Wow, 3 cysts:wacko: But as I understand it, it _can_ happen during a natural cycle as well, yes?

I'll probably only need a few days, a week at most, I'm pretty good at bouncing back. We'll just be having fun this cycle:winkwink: 

I don't know anything about adoption so don't know what's best:shrug: We've not reach that point yet. I hope someone else can help you with that:hugs: Will you still be trying to conceive?


----------



## Stine

My last cycle was almost postponed because of my cyst but since I had to do two rounds of meds the cyst had time to burst (painfully btw) and I was able to do it. I have cysts without the meds and they are bigger on the meds. Not fair if you ask me...
As far as adoption, private is easier to do if you know someone. Agencies can be all about the money and not about your needs or the birth mother. Do your research and ask around. There are a bunch of online support groups too that can help you decide what's right for you and DH. 

AFM- I've been cramping really bad all day. I really wish this witch would just get here already so I can start again. I have a feeling she is going to come with vengeance. Think I should just request the 7.5mg since it took the 2.5 & 5mg to finally get the eggs to grow? I really don't wanna mess around with that again. It was very stressful.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> My last cycle was almost postponed because of my cyst but since I had to do two rounds of meds the cyst had time to burst (painfully btw) and I was able to do it. I have cysts without the meds and they are bigger on the meds. Not fair if you ask me...


I think crystal8's explanation is why they won't let me do IUI #5 until next cycle. The FSH will make the cyst grow larger and won't be helping me much in producing follies. Maybe your meds function differently? Maybe the clinic I go to doesn't think bursting a cyst is good and is another reason they won't do it. Either way, I guess we're on a forced break this month and it'll be NTNP :dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

I would do the 7.5mg. That is what I am on.

You can and do get a cyst every once and awhile on a natural cycle, but they normally dont get huge, or delay ovulation. They do suck, and they hurt when they burst, but not as badly as the large cysts and stuff you get due to medication.

started spotting, so af is going to be here for the weekend. We have decided we are going to go for another cycle and at the same time look into adoption. at least get the ball rolling. Almost 4 years is quite a long journey with no answers, and no hope.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I would do the 7.5mg. That is what I am on.
> 
> You can and do get a cyst every once and awhile on a natural cycle, but they normally dont get huge, or delay ovulation. They do suck, and they hurt when they burst, but not as badly as the large cysts and stuff you get due to medication.
> 
> started spotting, so af is going to be here for the weekend. We have decided we are going to go for another cycle and at the same time look into adoption. at least get the ball rolling. Almost 4 years is quite a long journey with no answers, and no hope.

Well huge and huge, it looked pretty big on the screen but I think in reality it was 20-25 mm since it looked about twice as big as the smaller one at around 10 mm. So they delay O? By about how much, on average? Will remember that. I was speculating if I'd even O but the nurse sounded like she felt I would although we didn't get into details as I was about to cry and wanted to get out of the clinic before I started bawling:wacko: Do they burst, that doesn't sound good, I thought it'd just fade away if you get my meaning:wacko:

Sorry AF will be showing up Myshel:( I would think that if you want to adopt it's best to get the ball rolling ASAP as I've heard it can take years to get a child through adoption.


----------



## Stine

AF is here. Almost 48 hrs to the minute after stopping the progesterone. I'll be calling the RE in the morning to set up IUI#2. I'll ask for the 7.5 and hope they don't give me issues about jumping to that instead of trying 5 first. Ugh...


----------



## DBZ34

Glad AF arrived so you can get the next cycle on the road, Stine. 


Sorry about the cysts, Kat. I hope they fade away instead of bursting...


Myshel, we've been at this for the same amount of time. Somehow I didn't realize this...or I did and it slipped my mind. Four years is such a long time to be TTC. I hope we can end our journey happily soon! I understand why you're looking into adoption though. I kind of wish we were more settled so we could start the process too. But, until then, I guess I'm staying on this crazy TTC train. 


AFM - TWW right now. It's not dragging so badly this month. I've got new tests, so I don't have to worry about evaps this month. I'm not super hopeful since I had a really early ov and I don't know if we got enough BDing in. But there's always a chance. :)


----------



## Myshelsong

Ok so onto another IUI cycle. Going to find an accupuncurist for stress relief and hoping to balance emotions throughout the journey. I think I may decrease my gonal-f though from 150 to 100 without telling my Dr. I think I am on way to much, but will think on it before I start. 

What is everyone else's drugs? Lol I have 7.5 femara and then 150 gonal-f then ovidril then progesterone....

Dbz- crazy long time to be in this together friend. Hoping this will be over soon for both of us. There is always a chance!


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> Ok so onto another IUI cycle. Going to find an accupuncurist for stress relief and hoping to balance emotions throughout the journey. I think I may decrease my gonal-f though from 150 to 100 without telling my Dr. I think I am on way to much, but will think on it before I start.
> 
> What is everyone else's drugs? Lol I have 7.5 femara and then 150 gonal-f then ovidril then progesterone....
> 
> Dbz- crazy long time to be in this together friend. Hoping this will be over soon for both of us. There is always a chance!

I am on 5 mg femara, 75 iu gonal f. Going tomorrow morning to see if there's any progress. I'm spotting though a bit on gonal which I find strange. I can't tell if it's the gonal or the remnants from my polyp removal.


----------



## Stine

Myshelsong said:


> Ok so onto another IUI cycle. Going to find an accupuncurist for stress relief and hoping to balance emotions throughout the journey. I think I may decrease my gonal-f though from 150 to 100 without telling my Dr. I think I am on way to much, but will think on it before I start.
> 
> What is everyone else's drugs? Lol I have 7.5 femara and then 150 gonal-f then ovidril then progesterone....
> 
> Dbz- crazy long time to be in this together friend. Hoping this will be over soon for both of us. There is always a chance!

I tried an acupuncturist and it was great for a while but the need to go 3 times a week was so stressful. Plus I HATE needles and every time she stuck one in my forehead or ears or between my toes I just could not relax. It did help my AF heaviness and every day stress. Any progress is good progress right? :thumbup:

AFM- RE insisted I try 5mg Femara to start this time and at my first U/S if no progress I guess we will up it?! I complained about the need to up it mid cycle and they insisted the RE knows what he is doing and to trust them. I do, I just hate the stress it caused last month and the thought it might happen again. I go for my first U/S May 4. FX the 5 worked and I get do the IUI just in time for Mothers day :happydance:
Currently I have been having the twinging in my belly so I know something is working. Just don't know how much growth yet. All in all feel good. Keeping myself busy and trying to stay positive. 
How is everyone else doing??


----------



## KatO79

I guess I'm doing ok. I'm CD9 and been getting my watery CM around when it normally shows up so thinking O may not be delayed (or at least by not very much) but we'll see what happens. I'll keep my eyes open.

Nothing else to report other than we sent our papers to the hospital today. We had to fill out some forms and send a copy of my journal from the clinic (with results from various fertility workup tests) so it was a thick letter:wacko: Here's hoping we soon get a spot but I seriously doubt anything will happen until after the summer.

Am a bit sad I'll be turning 36 on Friday without a baby and without a BFP :nope:


----------



## Myshelsong

Happy almost birthday Kat, I understand the age thing it gets us all doesn't it.

Tomorrow is my day 6 US and start of Gonal-F.
This is going to be a busy freaking week, so I look forward to the distractions. My cousin's baby is turning 1 years old so we are doing a Bday party for him on Saturday. This is also when I go in for a US in the morning to see how the follicles are heading. On Sunday I am expecting another appointment, and we have a wedding shower I have to attend as well in the afternoon. After that, my cousin (same as before) is going to be scheduled for her C-section on the 7th of May. I was hoping to stay with her for a week or two after the birth to help out with the one year old, but not sure now with the IUI when that is going to be happening.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Happy belated birthday Kat. Fx that you get your bfp soon.

I'm 12dpo today, bfn on an IC but I don't trust them as had bans on then when I got bfp on other brands. CBFM said bfn but I could see a second line on the test when I took it out of the machine. I'm not hopeful for this month, so just waiting for AF to arrive Monday.


----------



## KatO79

Good luck Myshel :dust:

Awww don't give up yet wannabemummyb:happydance: 12 dpo is still a bit early. My clinic always tells me to test around 16 dpo so there must be a reason for that.

AFM I'm CD13 (I think, haven't been keeping track very well) and have been having watery/EWCM the last couple of days so I'm guessing I'll O this cycle. We BDed this morning and will keep on BDing every 1½-2 days so we're sure to have a chance. But not having much hope. 

My birthday went well. DH got me "The Music of Nashville" (soundtrack from the series "Nashville") season 2 both volume 1 and 2 plus season 3 volume 1. He also bought season 1 volume 1+2 soundtracks but the post office screwed up and we got the wrong package:wacko: Hoping his package shows up (the post office has opened a case) but worst case scenario, he'll re-order them for me. Also got a Blu Ray "Thor: The Dark World" and a hard disk and another CD, Papa Roach : F.E.A.R. Will be getting gifts from his family on the 9th at my party.


----------



## Myshelsong

Well party for the 1 year went well. Nice to see family, just found out my other cousin is adopting a little baby girl. Hopefully she will be getting the paper work completed soon, the birth mom just gave birth yesterday so it is really fast. Very excited for her.

I am sitting pretty on four follicles right now. 17, 15, 15, and 12 mm right now. Hoping that we will IUI in three days, still on gonalf until. Femara is all done.


----------



## Stine

Kat- happy belated. Sounds like it was a great day filed with some amazing presents.
Wannabe- any news of the witch? Hope she didn't show!
Myshel- how's your cousin doing? when do they think the adoption will be final? Did you have your IUI yet?

AFM-Total shocker today. Went in for my day 12 U/S and I am going back tomorrow for my insemination. I have three follicles. Right side 20 & 13, left side 19 mm. My lining is the thickest it had ever been, 12.5. It's never been past 9 and that was with help last month. The Dr is very happy and feels this might be the cycle. I'm so excited. DH and I BD yesterday so I hope his sample is all good. Didn't expect this because normally I don't O till CD 18/19 and last month I had so many issues. FX &#128522; Hope everyone is well.


----------



## KatO79

Fingers crossed Stine:flower:

Wow Myshel, how great for your cousin:thumbup: Hope the adoption goes smoothly for her.

AFM I think I Oed CD13 or 14 but am not completely sure as my CM is still on the watery side (on CD15 today) but it does sometimes do that 1-2 days after O. Will BD until I'm sure though so we at least don't risk having 0% chance. I prefer our measly 6% chance than having 0%, that'd just stink:nope: Otherwise looking forward to doing my 5th IUI next cycle and hoping it's our lucky shot.


----------



## Stine

All done. DH sample was 9.3mil which is way lower than last time but he only had 1 day between so I'm not to surprised. The Dr said he was happy with the 9.3 so I'm happy. Test date is the 18th. FX!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck stine!!
Kat I think your timing was fine, fingers crossed.

Afm just got the call IUI tomorrow and Thursday! Follicles at 22,21,19,16. I am feeling positive about this cycle.

Unfortunately my cousins adoption fell through. They are traumatized, I feel horrible for her. There is nothing that I can do for her, especially this close to Mother's Day. Poor girl.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Fx Stine - exciting!

Myshelsong - your poor cousin that is awful. Best of luck for this cycle.

Kat have everything crossed for you too.

You three seem to be almost synched! Lol

Afm - AF was due yesterday but was a no show. Had a little red spotting today so thought she was on her way but nothing. If she doesn't turn up tomorrow (16dpo) will test the following morning. I'm feeling really narky and irritable today so I'm pretty sure she's on her way.


----------



## KatO79

Good luck Stine :dust:

Awww Myshel, I'm so sorry for your cousin:( I hope another baby comes along very soon for her. Good luck to you :dust:

FXed wannebemummyb :dust: BTW did you ever get a hold of any of the books I mentioned?

AFM I'm pretty sure I Oed since my CM has dried up so now it's a waiting game. My hopes are extremly low since we only have about a 6% chance of conceiving naturally so we'll see. Wish I could move on to IVF at this point but the hospital doesn't have a space for us yet and I doubt we'll hear from them until after the summer:nope:

Busy planning my party on Saturday but not looking forward to my narcissistic mother coming and making it about her and how spoiled I was as a child (material wise). She just goes on and on and makes it uncomfortable for me and others:nope: It's something she does every year at my birthday parties. I have a bit of a game plan after having talked to people on Reddit raisedbynarcissists so will see if any of it works. Worst case, I may have to make things more uncomfortable and tell her to can it:growlmad:


----------



## Myshelsong

good Luck Wannabe, Hope this is the month!

Kat I would either tell her right away when she comes in she has to behave or leave, or un-invite her before she gets their. No point in making it a bigger deal than it is, you dont need the drama right now in your life so remove it.

AFM - had the IUI today, it was painless and the nurse was really nice and was super quick. Sad part is the SA numbers were way lower again. only 6.5 million this time, but the Motility were up there around 93%. here is to hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> good Luck Wannabe, Hope this is the month!
> 
> Kat I would either tell her right away when she comes in she has to behave or leave, or un-invite her before she gets their. No point in making it a bigger deal than it is, you dont need the drama right now in your life so remove it.
> 
> AFM - had the IUI today, it was painless and the nurse was really nice and was super quick. Sad part is the SA numbers were way lower again. only 6.5 million this time, but the Motility were up there around 93%. here is to hoping tomorrow will be better.


The only problem with doing that is she'll just create drama in front of DH's family and make me out to be terrible. People with Narcissitic Personality Disorder thrive on drama and will seize any opportunity they can to use whatever you say or do against you. You can't treat them like normal people, they're selfish toddlers insistent on they have the right to say and do whatver they want and they're _always_ right. Which is why I'm just going to wait until she does it and then try changing the subject. If nothing helps, I'll get more confrontational but I'd prefer to avoid it in front of the in-laws if it can be helped. If not, oh well, I tried and she kept on talking crap and forced my hand :winkwink:

Good luck Myshel, hope this is your cycle :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Had a great day today! SA came in at 33mill after the wash which is the best so far. 
Hoping this is the one. 

Weather is great, getting the natural gas guy in this weekend to hook up the outdoor bbq and having a mothers day lunch here with my family.


----------



## Purpleice

Hello everyone. Tomorrow is mother's day from where I am, and I can't help but feel sad. :( I think I lost all my positivity yesterday. I had my fallopian tubes checked. My right one does not work anymore. :( Saddest part is that I always O on the right side. I don't know what to think anymore. I have never had any partner other than my H (omitted the "D" on purpose). I am so angry at him right now. My RE said that since I don't have endometriosis, I most probably got the infection (which killed my tube) from H. I am just so devastated. We would go with IUI IF I ovulate on my left. :( Best route for me now is IVF. I don't want to expect anymore. I want to say to myself that at least I know the reason why I can't get pregnant, but it doesn't help at all. I'm afraid this will take a toll on my marriage. But I hope not. Sorry if I'm saying too much. I just needed to get this out of my system.

Lots of luck to you ladies in the TWW. I hope and pray you get the BFP soon. 
:dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Kat not bought the books yet - it's on my to do list!

AF turned up today, knew we were out this cycle because had more bfns, so was just a waiting game till she turned up. Am I devastated? Yep but at least AF didn't go awol for four months like she's done before and it gives me another try! 

Hoping your ttws are more successful than mine. 

Purple ice welcome to the thread, sorry to hear about your infection and losing your tube x


----------



## teachercv

Hi there,
My name is Chris, and I am fairly new to baby and bump, but not new to the ttc journey. I was previously on another forum but wasn't finding the support of those long term ttc. Everyone was bunched together and too much drama over there. 

Dh and I have been married for 2 and a half years and have been ttc for 18 months with no luck. I have an appointment next month to see ob gyn about testing as last year she told me to wait another year. 

I have been getting so upset lately with all the pregnancy announcements on social media as they are all friends who are on their second since we started ttc. They can have 2 in the time it has taken us to be unsuccessful. So I decided I was going to still temp, take my vitamins and vitex, but that's it. I'm enjoying everything else. I just don't know what else I can do anymore!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Purp, sorry about the tube, I am also a right side ovulator and when I had my first scan they said it was blocked, but apparently thypey are now saying it isn't ...? Maybe see if they can do another one? Try not to be mad at H, we just started realizing that the reason we are not conceiving is because he has low sperm count. I am upset, but I can't be mad at him, he isn't doing it on purpose, and i am sure he didn't contract something to make sure you don't have a child.

Sorry wannabe, big hugs and sending mentally a few bottles of wine for you. What is the next cycle plan for you?

Hey Chris, welcome to the group. Getting to a Dr is the first real step, I wish you a good Dr and remember if you are feeling things aren't moving fast enough PUSH for it. It is your body.

Afm, in the two and trying not to think about it. Cousin had a little girl yesterday, had in laws Mother's Day today and having family over tomorrow to do a lunch at my house. House is a mess, but I don't even care, just glad to be doing something. Thankfully I have no symptoms like I did last cycle where I was positive I was preggers but turned out it was all in my head.

Happy Mother's Day to us, who are trying with every bone in our bodies to conceive! Just because we don't have children doesn't mean we don't mother those around us, like husbands, animals, siblings and sometimes parents. We are wonderful.


----------



## KatO79

I'm so sorry Purpleice:hugs: Couldn't you still do IUI? I know my clinic would've still done IUI with me if just 1 tube wasn't functioning. I think it's because you'll often make more than one egg and hopefully there'd be 1-2 follies in the left one in your case. I hope you and your H work things out and figure out where to go from here.

Glad to hear you're AF didn't go AWOL so long this time wannabemummyb:thumbup: I hope you enjoy the books. I can also recommend joining Reddit raisedbynarcissits. It's a great community for people that had narcissistic parents:thumbup: I'm learning so much and people are so nice and helpful.

Welcome teachercv:flower: I hope your testing doesn't show any serious issues, if any. Hopefully there will be none:thumbup: Keep us updated on that.

Good luck Myshel:happydance: Hope this is your cycle. I get it about Mother's Day. Not only don't I have a baby yet or even a BFP but I have a toxic, abusive mother so have a double wammy going on there:nope: I'm trying to busy myself with other things and thankfully Mother's Day isn't a big thing here. 

Hopefully we all next year either have our babies or a bump :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, ladies

Mind if I join in?

Just hit my two-year mark TTC. I've been through 4 IUI's, a failed IVF, cancelled IVF and just had a successful IVF in March, which turned out to be a blighted ovum. I am still having a hard time grieving that one. :(


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks Myshel, Kat and Wannabe. The plan is to give it 6 months. If I ovulate on my left, we'd do IUI. I hope IUI will work for me. IVF is super expensive here (about 18,000USD). I'm feeling a bit better now. I'm working on stabilising my mindset again for this journey all of us is having. I read somewhere that even if I O on the right, there is possibility that the left tube will catch it. Is this true?

Goodluck Myshel on the TWW. Praying for your BFP :dust:

Hi teachercv and beneathmywings. Sorry you guys are here also.

Teachercv, have you seen your RE yet?

So sorry beneathmywings for the blighted ovum. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. are you going to try for another IVF?


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> Thanks Myshel, Kat and Wannabe. The plan is to give it 6 months. If I ovulate on my left, we'd do IUI. I hope IUI will work for me. IVF is super expensive here (about 18,000USD). I'm feeling a bit better now. I'm working on stabilising my mindset again for this journey all of us is having. I read somewhere that even if I O on the right, there is possibility that the left tube will catch it. Is this true?
> 
> Goodluck Myshel on the TWW. Praying for your BFP :dust:
> 
> Hi teachercv and beneathmywings. Sorry you guys are here also.
> 
> Teachercv, have you seen your RE yet?
> 
> So sorry beneathmywings for the blighted ovum. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. are you going to try for another IVF?


I've heard of that too and think it's true although I don't know how often it occurs though:shrug: Ouch on the IVF price:wacko:

Welcome beneathmywings, so sorry to hear about your blighted ovum. I hope you soon get your sticky, healthy BFP :dust:


----------



## beneathmywing

Purpleice said:


> Thanks Myshel, Kat and Wannabe. The plan is to give it 6 months. If I ovulate on my left, we'd do IUI. I hope IUI will work for me. IVF is super expensive here (about 18,000USD). I'm feeling a bit better now. I'm working on stabilising my mindset again for this journey all of us is having. I read somewhere that even if I O on the right, there is possibility that the left tube will catch it. Is this true?
> 
> Goodluck Myshel on the TWW. Praying for your BFP :dust:
> 
> Hi teachercv and beneathmywings. Sorry you guys are here also.
> 
> Teachercv, have you seen your RE yet?
> 
> So sorry beneathmywings for the blighted ovum. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. are you going to try for another IVF?

Thanks :( I have three frostries left, but since we did genetic testing after my d&c and it came up chromosomally normal, my RE wants me to do autoimmune and blood clotting testing so I am getting that done within the next two weeks and then doing a frozen transfer when we have results. I think im looking at July at this point.

I hope you wont have to do IVF. I know too well how exhausting it is -- emotionally and financially!!



KatO79 said:


> Purpleice said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Myshel, Kat and Wannabe. The plan is to give it 6 months. If I ovulate on my left, we'd do IUI. I hope IUI will work for me. IVF is super expensive here (about 18,000USD). I'm feeling a bit better now. I'm working on stabilising my mindset again for this journey all of us is having. I read somewhere that even if I O on the right, there is possibility that the left tube will catch it. Is this true?
> 
> Goodluck Myshel on the TWW. Praying for your BFP :dust:
> 
> Hi teachercv and beneathmywings. Sorry you guys are here also.
> 
> Teachercv, have you seen your RE yet?
> 
> So sorry beneathmywings for the blighted ovum. I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. are you going to try for another IVF?
> 
> 
> I've heard of that too and think it's true although I don't know how often it occurs though:shrug: Ouch on the IVF price:wacko:
> 
> Welcome beneathmywings, so sorry to hear about your blighted ovum. I hope you soon get your sticky, healthy BFP :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks. I hope so too!


----------



## babystreet4me

My LTTTC story

So I've drifted in and out of these forums before, I've been NTNP with my husband for over 10 years.... With a lot of TTC - I don't temp, but I use CBFM and have taken every supplement going. The thing is I haven't really been the the doctors, everytime I have mentioned it they tell me to lose weight (and I have lost 60lbs but I still have more to go) but they dismiss me when I say I do ovulate each month. Now the thing is, I will be 33 next week and I know time is not on my side for much longer. My husband has had a SA which all shows normal ranges.

We paid for a private specialist who wrote us a list of tests to ask the GP to do, but we haven't gone back yet - But we've booked an appointment for 1st June to hopefully get the ball rolling, also if they dismiss me, I will ask for the NICE guidelines outlining why they wont investigate. 

I suppose I wanted to know if anyone here is overweight and if they still had tests done?


----------



## Purpleice

babystreet4me said:


> My LTTTC story
> 
> So I've drifted in and out of these forums before, I've been NTNP with my husband for over 10 years.... With a lot of TTC - I don't temp, but I use CBFM and have taken every supplement going. The thing is I haven't really been the the doctors, everytime I have mentioned it they tell me to lose weight (and I have lost 60lbs but I still have more to go) but they dismiss me when I say I do ovulate each month. Now the thing is, I will be 33 next week and I know time is not on my side for much longer. My husband has had a SA which all shows normal ranges.
> 
> We paid for a private specialist who wrote us a list of tests to ask the GP to do, but we haven't gone back yet - But we've booked an appointment for 1st June to hopefully get the ball rolling, also if they dismiss me, I will ask for the NICE guidelines outlining why they wont investigate.
> 
> I suppose I wanted to know if anyone here is overweight and if they still had tests done?

Hi babystreet, Happy birthday in advance! I suppose it won't hurt if you go through all the necessary tests. I, too, am pressed for time, although my OB/RE said I am still young. I am 31. If you are actively TTC#1, I think you should push through with the tests, so that any issue/s can be addressed asap.

I wish you lots of :dust: on your birthday! :)


----------



## teachercv

Hi! No I haven't yet. When I went for my yearly last year she wanted to wait until this year to start testing.


----------



## Purpleice

teachercv said:


> Hi! No I haven't yet. When I went for my yearly last year she wanted to wait until this year to start testing.

Good luck with your tests! Hope nothing serious is going on. :)


----------



## Stine

So much has happen in the last week. The board has blown up! :flower:

First, WELCOME to Teacher, Baby & Beneath. Sorry you are all here but these ladies are amazing and have been very helpful to me the past few months.

Myshel- So sorry about your cousin. Hope she finds someone soon that wont back out. Thats heartbreaking. How are you feeling?

Purple- My cousin lost an ovary to cancer and was told her chances to conceive were less then normal but her body was determined. She started ovulating from the one working ovary and now has 3 beautiful children. FX for you!

Kat- How are you doing? Hope you are well.

AFM- It has been a very busy TWW for me. I am currently 9 DPIUI and I feel great. Last month I was so sick. This month, nothing. Slight nausea and bb tenderness but nothing else. I am super tired but in general like I said I feel great. I have my God Daughter (19mon old) this weekend for 3 days so that will keep my mind busy. This has truly been the easiest TWW in history for me. Test day is next Tuesday. :thumbup:


----------



## babystreet4me

AFM- It has been a very busy TWW for me. I am currently 9 DPIUI and I feel great. Last month I was so sick. This month, nothing. Slight nausea and bb tenderness but nothing else. I am super tired but in general like I said I feel great. I have my God Daughter (19mon old) this weekend for 3 days so that will keep my mind busy. This has truly been the easiest TWW in history for me. Test day is next Tuesday. :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thank you! Glad it's been an easy TWW for you, FX'd and enjoy the time with your Goddaughter ::happydance:


----------



## KatO79

Hi Stine! Nothing much going on here. I have no idea really were I am in my cycle but am guessing it's around 10-11 dpo:shrug: I haven't been paying much attention but know I definitely Oed around where I expected. First cycle EVER I don't know what dpo I am exactly:haha:

Had a nice day with hubby taking a walk around a lake today looking for birds (no exciting ones though) and then he took me to the new "Dunkin' Donuts" they've opened here in Copenhagen:happydance: Got 6 different ones so will be busy eating them the next 2-3 days:thumbup:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sounds like a good day Kat.
So I had a horrible emotional day yesterday, started crying over nothing. This is totally normal for me, I get like this two days prior to AF beginning... Which does not look good for the trying to get pregnant. I don't know how I feel, actually I do. I feel totally out. Like going to get my AF as per usual and my world is going to implode. How do I stay sane for the next couple days? Any ideas?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sounds like a good day Kat.
> So I had a horrible emotional day yesterday, started crying over nothing. This is totally normal for me, I get like this two days prior to AF beginning... Which does not look good for the trying to get pregnant. I don't know how I feel, actually I do. I feel totally out. Like going to get my AF as per usual and my world is going to implode. How do I stay sane for the next couple days? Any ideas?


Nope, I'm going through something similar myself but we were NTNP so it isn't going to be a very hard blow this time. Although I have heard of people feeling this way and getting their BFPs so all hope isn't out yet, for either of us.

AFM we got a letter from the hospital and our info meeting with them is at the very end of September:wacko: So we won't be able to start IVF until after this meeting and the whole thing depends on my cycle as I'm guessing I have to call on the first CD1 after this meeting. I was hoping it's be August but guess we'll have to deal. Assuming I can do my last 2 IUIs right after each other, that'll mean we'll have at least a 2 month break, maybe 3:dohh:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Stine, how is the last few days for you ?
My beta is tomorrow so I am freaking out. I feel like I have cysts again on my right ovary, ugh. 
Had a great weekend so fast though, it is the long weekend so got to spend time with hubby doing projects together and enjoying the weather!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Stine, how is the last few days for you ?
> My beta is tomorrow so I am freaking out. I feel like I have cysts again on my right ovary, ugh.
> Had a great weekend so fast though, it is the long weekend so got to spend time with hubby doing projects together and enjoying the weather!

Best of luck Hun x


----------



## Stine

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Stine, how is the last few days for you ?
> My beta is tomorrow so I am freaking out. I feel like I have cysts again on my right ovary, ugh.
> Had a great weekend so fast though, it is the long weekend so got to spend time with hubby doing projects together and enjoying the weather!

Got a BFN :cry: yesterday so I stopped my progesterone. Called the Dr and they want me to stay off it and wait it out. If I start AF on my own we will go into round 3. If not then on Thursday I'll have my beta and go from there. I knew this cycle was a bust once I seen DH's sample. I have had zero symptoms the TWW except for bb tenderness which never got to be anything extreme and one day of horrible nausea but thats all. DH is still confident this will work but I of course don't understand why it hasn't yet. Unexplained infertility is worse I think sometimes then knowing. At least when you know you can say "well it is cause of x,y,z" but when you don't know the causes of your infertility you just get mad because all you think is "Well, why DIDN'T it work?!" :growlmad: and you don't get an answer for that ever. Just "we will keep trying"


----------



## KatO79

Awww so sorry Stine:hugs: But don't give up just yet. I've heard of women getting BFPs on up to IUI #6-7. So it can work! IUI has the same chances of working as if you were trying naturally the first months TTC, so around 15-20%. Here's hoping 3rd times the charm :dust:

AFM I'll soon be heading out to the clinic for cyst check:thumbup: Here's hoping I haven't made any new ones.


----------



## Purpleice

So sorry Stine for the BFN :(

Good luck on your tests Kat, hope the tests turn out fine.

AFM, DH and I went to the beach over the weekend for some QT. We're preparing for our next cycle, which will be in about a week. I'm hoping and praying for dominant follies on my left. I will have femara again on the next cycle.

Question ladies, what's the difference between femora and ova-mit (clomiphene)? I looked back on my scans last year, and I had a 2.07 follie on each side when I was on ova-mit. It happened only once. I'm wondering if maybe ova-mit has better effect on me. Have you guys any experience on both drugs? Thanks!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks Purpleice:flower: It went well and had no cysts so going to start on 75 IU Puregon. The nurse doesn't get why I'm not pregnant yet since she looked over my CD3 hormone results again and said they were really good plus Im 36 years young (don't agree much with the "Young" part:haha::winkwink:).

So here's hoping 5th time's the charm:thumbup:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Stein - sorry about the BFN. We are in the same boat again, stupid negatives and unexplained infertility ruining our lives.

Good luck Kat, hope this cycle is the one for you.

Well I am out. starting my AF today, got the negative yesterday and got sloppy drunk and hysterically cried for most of the night. I need a serious break sO Just wanted to give you ladies the heads up I am going to try to stay off the site for a while to heal my soul. Maybe get a job or something useful since my uterus doesnt work.

Hope you all have a wonderful summer.


----------



## KatO79

Awww Myshel, I'm so sorry:( I hope the break does you good and you're ready to continue afterwards.


----------



## Stine

Kat- I'm not ready to give up yet. Emotionally I do get that way for a few days but then I bounce back. My RE said after 6 failed IUI's they will do an IVF but we can only afford 1 for I pray one of the IUI's works. I'm glad you have no cysts. Let the next round begin :happydance:

Purple- Clomiphene is another name for Clomid. I have done both and I personally LOVE the Femara and had some of the worst reaction to Clomid. Plus I never ovulated. Some people like it. I wouldn't recommend to my worst enemy, but thats just me.

Myshel- :hugs: I am here if all you want to do is chat. It can be about anything. May you find the peace you need to start this journey again. Till then you know you will be on our minds :flower:

AFM- AF still hasn't started but last month it took 2 full days to start again which would make that today. Almost to the minute from last dose of progesterone it started. If it doesn't then I will have a beta done tomorrow. I pray round three is my lucky number. It is starting to take a toll on my family and they are now on the emotional rollercoaster with me. They finally understand my stress but now its about "we all hurt" instead of "I know you and DH are hurting". I guess it is better then them saying "just relax" or "I dont understand why you can't just give me a grandbaby"
I will update tomorrow on if AF showed or not.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> Kat- I'm not ready to give up yet. Emotionally I do get that way for a few days but then I bounce back. My RE said after 6 failed IUI's they will do an IVF but we can only afford 1 for I pray one of the IUI's works. I'm glad you have no cysts. Let the next round begin :happydance:


I sometimes get that way myself:nope: When I'm in that mood, I keep begging DH to go find some hot, 25-29 year old woman that's more fertile and can give him a child. Each time he tells me how silly I am:winkwink: Sounds like a good plan with the 6 IUIs. I think if you haven't gotten a BFP by then, then IUI most likely won't work (although I have heard of a few getting BFPs on IUI #7-#11). Will you at one point be trying injectables with IUIs? I may have asked this before, sorry if I have:wacko:




Stine said:


> AFM- AF still hasn't started but last month it took 2 full days to start again which would make that today. Almost to the minute from last dose of progesterone it started. If it doesn't then I will have a beta done tomorrow. I pray round three is my lucky number. It is starting to take a toll on my family and they are now on the emotional rollercoaster with me. They finally understand my stress but now it&#8217;s about "we all hurt" instead of "I know you and DH are hurting". I guess it is better then them saying "just relax" or "I don&#8217;t understand why you can't just give me a grandbaby"
> I will update tomorrow on if AF showed or not.

Wow, what a great family you have:thumbup: My narcissistic mother just keeps rubbing in my face how easily she got pregnant with her 6 kids and my MIL, now that we told her to can it with the "just relax" mantra, shows only curiosity on what IUI number we're at, when we can start IVF and the like. So she's not emotionally there but I'm thinking she probably has given up on me ever getting pregnant:nope: My Brother and his wife, despite the fact they've been through it themselves, and my sister (we're all ½ siblings and haven't grown up with each other) don't really talk to me anymore so not supportive at all. I think they just see me as wanting attention or something and can't understand why I can't be less emotional about it like they did. So yes, you are truely fortunate:thumbup:

I hope AF soon shows up!


----------



## Stine

AF is MIA and the nausea is kicking up. Had my beta and had them stat it. I'll know soon.


----------



## DBZ34

Purpleice said:


> So sorry Stine for the BFN :(
> 
> Good luck on your tests Kat, hope the tests turn out fine.
> 
> AFM, DH and I went to the beach over the weekend for some QT. We're preparing for our next cycle, which will be in about a week. I'm hoping and praying for dominant follies on my left. I will have femara again on the next cycle.
> 
> Question ladies, what's the difference between femora and ova-mit (clomiphene)? I looked back on my scans last year, and I had a 2.07 follie on each side when I was on ova-mit. It happened only once. I'm wondering if maybe ova-mit has better effect on me. Have you guys any experience on both drugs? Thanks!

To answer your question, Femara suppresses the amount of estrogen your body makes blocking certain enzyme receptors that are responsible for the production of estrogen, which in turn makes your body produce more FSH. More FSH can mean more mature follies at the time of ovulation or it can help make just one mature follie actually be ovulated. 

Clomid on the other hand, just goes straight for the estrogen receptors, blocking them, which stimulates the production of FSH. Clomid is sort of a synthetic estrogen-ish type of deal, which means you can have more PMS-type symptoms on it. Lots of women who deal with unpleasant symptoms on Clomid prefer Femara since it's not hormonal. 


I'm on Femara now because I've got fibroids and they loooove estrogen, so there's no point in giving them extra synthetic hormones. I was more moody on Clomid, that's for sure, and a bit bloated, but I didn't have any other side effects. I think I had a better response to the Clomid in terms of the number of follies I produced, but I was also on injectibles that cycle, so it's hard to tell. I did get two good follies on Femara alone though. 

But, it really depends on the person. Some women respond better to one or the other...


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> AF is MIA and the nausea is kicking up. Had my beta and had them stat it. I'll know soon.

Stine!! That's so exciting. Are you going to get back on the progesterone?


----------



## MitzyW

Hi everyone!

I'm new to this forum but feel the pain and frustration of each and every one of you. I have dreamed of having a child since I was one myself and at the age of 32 am yet to fall pregnant.

We've been trying for 18 months now and I am currently on the first month of taking Clomid and Metformin together. Currently 3 days late on my period and am having hot flashes but that's about it. No other symptoms. Oh, and I've done 2 pregnancy tests now and both have been negative. Feeling a bit down today and needing some encouragement and wise words!

Wishing you all lots of luck and sending support

xo


----------



## Stine

DBZ34 said:


> Stine said:
> 
> 
> AF is MIA and the nausea is kicking up. Had my beta and had them stat it. I'll know soon.
> 
> Stine!! That's so exciting. Are you going to get back on the progesterone?Click to expand...

BFN- I guess the progesterone is pretty high. I'll just have to wait it out. Ugh.


----------



## beneathmywing

Im sorry, Stine :(


----------



## Stine

MitzyW said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to this forum but feel the pain and frustration of each and every one of you. I have dreamed of having a child since I was one myself and at the age of 32 am yet to fall pregnant.
> 
> We've been trying for 18 months now and I am currently on the first month of taking Clomid and Metformin together. Currently 3 days late on my period and am having hot flashes but that's about it. No other symptoms. Oh, and I've done 2 pregnancy tests now and both have been negative. Feeling a bit down today and needing some encouragement and wise words!
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck and sending support
> 
> xo

Welcome. Sorry you are here. This is a great group of ladies and they are very supportive. I too am late and both my hpt and beta said BFN. It's frustrating and very emotional. Please keep the hope. It will go up and down but in the end you need it. I wish you luck during your journey!!


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry Stine. Big hugs to you, I feel your pain.
Hopefully af will be just around the corner and the wait will be over. Sorry this month didn't work out for you.


----------



## LornaMJ

Not been on BnB for some time. But as always I like to pop on by and give a little update. For all you newbies as of this year it has been 12 years since we started teh journey of trying for a family. In that time we have had a miscarriage at 12 weeks, a blighted ovum at 8 weeks for which I had a DNC and then an Ectopic at 5.5 weeks and I lost a tube. We then went on to have 2 very unsuccessful rounds of IVF. However we gave it one more shot and then we were to call it quits. Well here I am 37 weeks pregnant just waiting to hold my baby boy in my arms. Good things come to those who wait and I so hope I serve as some inspiration to you all that it can happen xx


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sorry Stine :hugs:


----------



## teachercv

Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA - it's been a pretty crappy week - lost my job and my sister got diagnosed with thyroid cancer and since thyroid issues run in the family, I've been rushing around trying to get mine tested before my insurance runs out! 
So far I am still waiting on ovulation which should be here any day I hope! How are you ladies doing?


----------



## wannabemummyb

teachercv said:


> Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA - it's been a pretty crappy week - lost my job and my sister got diagnosed with thyroid cancer and since thyroid issues run in the family, I've been rushing around trying to get mine tested before my insurance runs out!
> So far I am still waiting on ovulation which should be here any day I hope! How are you ladies doing?

Gosh, really does sound like a horrendous week. Let's hope you ov and this is your cycle. 

Hope your ok and you and your family cope with your sisters illness xx


----------



## adidrea

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this thread (and babyandbump in general) but I can relate very closely to what you're all going through. So here's my story: 

Got married in Sept 2012 to an amazing man and my best friend. I was almost immediately ready to be a mom but due to school/work/travel/etc he suggested we wait for the "perfect" month assuming that I'd get pregnant quickly because I was never on any hormonal birth control and had my period regularly. So even though I was ready we waited it out for about a year and a half. March 2014 was the "IT" month and we started trying. That didn't work so I started charting my bbt and became super aware of my CM. I slowly implemented other things as the months of BFNs passed by including OPKs, prenatal vitamins, herbal supplements, joined a gym, pineapple trick (haha...you get the idea). Still just a lot of BFNs!! :shrug:

Last cycle (April) my AF was 10 days late (which never happens) and I got my hopes up that maybe this was FINALLY the month. HPTs showed BFN, but since AF wasn't coming I got a BPT done and received the phone call - BFN!!! I was crushed...I let myself get excited an hopeful and that made it so much harder :cry: 

So I talked DH into seeing a fertility specialist and he agreed, as it has now been like 14 months since we started TTC. We did a round of tests including SA, preconception blood work, and baseline hormone tests. We wanted to go ahead with a cycle of IUI. I started Femara on CD 3-7, ultrasounds on CD 3, 9 and 12 (had one 18.5mm follicle, and a couple of 15s), hCG trigger shot on day 14, IUI the next day, and progesterone injections for the rest of the cycle. We also did blood work throughout and everything looked fine on all of the tests. DH had awesome count and mobility, and I'm hoping that the 15mm follicles caught up by the time I used the trigger shot. So now I'm 3 dpIUI starting the progesterone shots and trying not to go crazy in anticipation! 

I found this forum while I was doing my usual marathon googling during 2WW. Does anyone else do this?? Hahaha :blush: And that's how I ran across this thread! I read a lot of the stories and I'm sorry that you all have to be here. I never thought that making a baby would be one of the hardest and most emotionally draining things I've ever done. I only ever heard the success stories and pregnancy announcements because infertility is such a private issue. So I just assumed it would happen quickly, naturally...happily. 

We haven't told any of our family or friends so we of course still get questions like "when are you having babies???". Turning into a baby-question-dodging-pro I think, haha...but this whole experience is very isolating. Have any of you told your mom/best friend/sibling about TTC issues- and how did it go?? 

So that's where we're at in a nutshell. Here's a TON of baby dust for you all in hopes that your little miracles come soon :dust::dust:


----------



## DBZ34

Both sets of parents know about our troubles (and my aunts..probably one of my uncles...some random people my mom knows and who knows who else because my mom can't keep her mouth shut :dohh:). 

My in-laws know because we decided to tell them when we were starting to TTC. It was a joyous occasion, both me and my MIL cried. Then two years later, still no happy phone call announcing we were pregnant and my MIL decided to ask. That was uncomfortable, mostly because I felt like it wasn't her place to force the issue. We were going to tell them, but when we were ready. Her asking (over email in a very blunt way) did make me feel very defensive and angry, but once we started talking about it all, I felt less upset. The in-laws have been very supportive though. They've offered money if we need it and haven't pressed for details after our initial conversation. We tell them about what's going on over email or skype and it seems to work for us. MIL also sends me articles on infertility that always seem to arrive right when AF shows up....but she means well and is trying her best to support us in anyway she can because she wants more grandbabies. :)

My mom, because she's a nut, talks about my fertility to all sorts of other people. She met a few women who have done IUIs and presses them for information when she sees them and then comes back to me with questions to see if I've gone through the same thing. She got annoyed with me once because I didn't tell her I was using progesterone and hadn't describe how that went (my response was along the lines of "I didn't know you wanted me to tell you about what comes out of my vaj", to which she replied "Of course I do!"..I've ignored this). 

But my mom is super-supportive. I forget what prompted the talk, but I brought up the fact that we were struggling and then I had to tell her about my mc's, which made her upset because I hadn't told her I was pregnant and then I didn't tell her I had lost the pregnancies. But, finally telling her after 3 years of holding it all in was kind of a relief. Now, I talk with her when I'm having a hard time with it all. She usually prays for me and gives me pep talks about God's timing. She can't exactly relate because she hasn't had fertility issues, but I think that's where the talking to these other ladies comes in. 

The nice thing about sharing is that it has stopped the "when are you having children?" thing. No one asks anymore...probably because my mom has told all of my business. 

I tried to talk to my bestie about it. She knows were having trouble, but she can't relate at all and says things like "Just relax and it will happen"....and I felt the rage building up. But I know she means well, so I've told her never to say that to me again. She hasn't tried at all, so she doesn't really know what it's like, so I suppose I can't blame her. I haven't brought it up again though. 

It is an isolating process though. BnB helps immensely though. There are so many women who have been through what I've been through that I can talk to and get information from. It's really nice...So welcome, adidrea!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Welcome adidrea. We also got married September 2012, although we started trying a couple of years before we got married.

DBZ34, that's great you have supportive family. My MIL is convinced I'm never going to be able to give her darling boy a child (in her eyes the issue must solely be me as he has a child from a previous marriage) so she tells everyone that we won't be able to have kids. She only knows about our issues as DH told her when we had our miscarriage 2 years ago. 

My mum doesn't know much but we aren't close.

My best friend understands to some degree, she was TTC for two years and recently had a mc at 17 weeks.


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks DBZ34 for the info!

Im on my CD2, taking femara until CD6. Hoping for dominant folicle on my left.

Hello Adidrea! I was TTC a month before getting married, which was on March 2014. I thought I was ok, I regularly have my period, no problem at all with my cycles. DH has great SA results. We just kept trying for a year. Then this March I found out I have a blocked right tube. And I ovulate on my right. Everyone in my side of the family knows and they've been very supportive.

I totally agree with DBZ re the "relax, it will happen" line that people tend to say whenever we're asked why no babies yet. Sometimes I have urges to whack their heads!

:dust:


----------



## Purpleice

wannabemummyb said:


> Welcome adidrea. We also got married September 2012, although we started trying a couple of years before we got married.
> 
> DBZ34, that's great you have supportive family. My MIL is convinced I'm never going to be able to give her darling boy a child (in her eyes the issue must solely be me as he has a child from a previous marriage) so she tells everyone that we won't be able to have kids. She only knows about our issues as DH told her when we had our miscarriage 2 years ago.
> 
> My mum doesn't know much but we aren't close.
> 
> My best friend understands to some degree, she was TTC for two years and recently had a mc at 17 weeks.

I am so sorry about your MIL. She sounds horrible! I'm kind of scared that I will be hearing what your MIL said to you in a few months time. DH also has a child from previous relationship.

I'm thankful we can spill all our issues here on the thread. I guess some people who does not experience what we're going through will never fully understand.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Purpleice said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Welcome adidrea. We also got married September 2012, although we started trying a couple of years before we got married.
> 
> DBZ34, that's great you have supportive family. My MIL is convinced I'm never going to be able to give her darling boy a child (in her eyes the issue must solely be me as he has a child from a previous marriage) so she tells everyone that we won't be able to have kids. She only knows about our issues as DH told her when we had our miscarriage 2 years ago.
> 
> My mum doesn't know much but we aren't close.
> 
> My best friend understands to some degree, she was TTC for two years and recently had a mc at 17 weeks.
> 
> I am so sorry about your MIL. She sounds horrible! I'm kind of scared that I will be hearing what your MIL said to you in a few months time. DH also has a child from previous relationship.
> 
> I'm thankful we can spill all our issues here on the thread. I guess some people who does not experience what we're going through will never fully understand.Click to expand...

Absolutely agree, it's so hard talking to people who don't get it.


----------



## KatO79

Welcome adidrea:flower:

I told pretty much everyone back in October 2013 when we started TTCing. Now that we have issues, my Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) mother just keeps shoving it in my face how easily she had her 6 kids. My MIL would give me the "just relax" line but has stopped as DH told her not to say it anymore (she got pregnant with her 3 sons easily). My almost equally NPD big brother is totally unsupportive and doesn't want to talk about it, ditto for my sister (didn't grow up with her as she grew up with her father). This despite the fact my Brother went through it for 5 years before having their daughter. One of my few friends knows but she doesn't get it and tried telling me to "think positive" a few months back so don't talk to her anymore about it. Our friends with kids have abandoned us so they have no clue except this one couple. But despite the fact the husband of this couple has a sister that went through IVF to have her baby, he shows _no_ understanding and told us "Trying is the fun part!":dohh: So we don't have anyone to talk to about all this, just each other:nope: I also of course have the ladies here but it would've been nice to find someone supportive in my circle of friends and relatives. But nope, no one gets it or cares to.


----------



## adidrea

Thank you all for the warm welcome! :hugs:


*DBZ34* - It sounds like you have a pretty good and supportive network (aside from a few people who can't relate). Our moms are the exact same! My whole extended family would know if I told her...Love her to death but she can't keep secrets (I grew up knowing exactly what I was getting for christmas every year, bahaha). I've been putting off telling my parents and in-laws because I had this whole story in my head about how I would break the happy news. I don't want the first baby-related thing we tell them to be negative. It would be the first grandchild for both sides. If it takes longer than 2 years I think we will though... at least so they stop asking. 

I also want to slap the people who tell me to "just relax". DH does it sometimes, but I think he's getting the hint!

*wannabemummyb* - Wohoo wedding month buddies! Sorry to hear about your friend though, and your MIL. She just jumped to conclusions and is telling everyone?? :dohh: 

*Purpleice *- Awesome, we started TTC the same month! March 2014! I'm sorry to hear about your right tube...is there anything they can do to open it up? We also have normal test results and DH has a good SA, but I canceled my HSG/SHG this month because it was our first month at RE and the diagnostic tests and IUI all together were getting to be a bit overwhelming. If we're not successful this month I think I'll get my tubes checked too. YAY for the awesome supportive network you have though!! 

*KatO79* - Awww :( I'm sorry that your family and friends are not very supportive. Have you tried to tell your mom that her comments are completely unhelpful? Maybe she just needs a good it's-not-all-about-you talk :hugs: 




We're a week past our IUI so I'm basically just waiting.

I also found out that the in-laws are coming to visit on the same exact day that I take my beta test at the doc (June 3rd) and they're staying at our house for 2 weeks. We only see them about once a year because they live really far away so I'm excited to see them. However, we haven't told them anything so I'm worried about not having my day or two to sort of recover if I get a BFN. It usually requires lots of wine, haha...:blush: I'm basically an open book and probably won't be able to hide my joy/disappointment when we find out...So they'll find out something. Not sure how I feel about this. Either way it will be good to have some family around! We live thousands of miles from everyone so it's good to reconnect. 

How are you ladies doing? I hope your holiday weekend was good!


----------



## KatO79

adidrea said:


> *KatO79* - Awww :( I'm sorry that your family and friends are not very supportive. Have you tried to tell your mom that her comments are completely unhelpful? Maybe she just needs a good it's-not-all-about-you talk :hugs:

Thanks adidrea! Unfortunately, since my mother has NPD, she doesn't respect boundaries and says and does whatever she pleases, no matter how it affects me. People with NPD don't have empathy and believe they are always right. Plus they also enjoy hurting people and feeding emotionally off of their pain. So it'd be a waste of time since she won't respect it anyway. I just spend as little time with her as possible as she's been emotionally and mentally abusive all my life.




adidrea said:


> We're a week past our IUI so I'm basically just waiting.
> 
> I also found out that the in-laws are coming to visit on the same exact day that I take my beta test at the doc (June 3rd) and they're staying at our house for 2 weeks. We only see them about once a year because they live really far away so I'm excited to see them. However, we haven't told them anything so I'm worried about not having my day or two to sort of recover if I get a BFN. It usually requires lots of wine, haha...:blush: I'm basically an open book and probably won't be able to hide my joy/disappointment when we find out...So they'll find out something. Not sure how I feel about this. Either way it will be good to have some family around! We live thousands of miles from everyone so it's good to reconnect.

Hmmm if it's a BFN, would it be possible for you to go somewhere else to get the most of your crying over with so you can better handle faking it in front of the in-laws? Maybe worst case sit in the car and mourn? Is there a possibility that the beta could be done the day before so you have a day to process your feelings before they come?

I hope it comes out positive so you'll only have joy to hide :dust:


----------



## KatO79

So it went well and I have at least 1 follie ready to pop:happydance: Had a few smaller ones but not sure how many of them will mature in time and didn't ask the nurse. My IUI will be on Saturday morning so on our 6th wedding anniversary:thumbup:

Here's hoping it's lucky #5:happydance:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Have everything crossed for you Kat x


----------



## adidrea

KatO79 - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I agree with you that it's best to just stay away at that point. Hopefully this forum is helping a little bit! 

Good idea to find a quiet place to let it out of my system! I'll just "work late" that day in case of bad news. I think I'll feel much better if I don't have to hold it in in front of them. Then I can move on and enjoy their company :thumbup: 

Good luck with your IUI! 1 follicle is great, the other ones might even catch up by then! Even better that it's on your wedding anniversary, I really hope this is the month for you!! :dust:


----------



## KatO79

adidrea said:


> KatO79 - I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. I agree with you that it's best to just stay away at that point. Hopefully this forum is helping a little bit!
> 
> Good idea to find a quiet place to let it out of my system! I'll just "work late" that day in case of bad news. I think I'll feel much better if I don't have to hold it in in front of them. Then I can move on and enjoy their company :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with your IUI! 1 follicle is great, the other ones might even catch up by then! Even better that it's on your wedding anniversary, I really hope this is the month for you!! :dust:


Thanks adidrea, it really does help but it's still sad I don't have anyone in my life to talk to about it. No one cares enough to talk to me about it, at least no one that can somewhat empathize and not say crap. My narcissistic brother has never even bothered to send me a message voicing his support (only his enabler wife) and his only contact with me about it was when he went after me and insulted me with nasty comments on FB back in January regarding me posting an article on how the "just relax" saying is a myth:nope:

I hope it helps and you've already got a spot picked out:thumbup:

Thanks, I was hoping for 1-2 more follies to up the odds a tad but we'll see:winkwink: Taking my Ovitrelle injection tonight at 11 PM:thumbup:

BTW the nurse decided I shouldn't take a Puregon shot tonight (preferably a bit earlier than my usual time) like we've done the other 4 times on trigger day so we'll see if it makes a difference:shrug:


----------



## adidrea

Hi Kat, our RE office has support groups that they offer. Does yours have something similar? It's not quite as good as having friends to talk things over with but it could be an opportunity to make new friends.


----------



## KatO79

adidrea said:


> Hi Kat, our RE office has support groups that they offer. Does yours have something similar? It's not quite as good as having friends to talk things over with but it could be an opportunity to make new friends.


Unfortunately, I don't think they're that big on support groups in Denmark, especially when it comes to infertility. I did find one over the internet but you have to pay about $45/month to be able to attend those support meetings and with me being a housewife and DH unemployed/job hunting, we don't have the extra cash at the moment. There's nothing free available in this country as far as I can tell. So not an option:nope:


----------



## adidrea

Aww sorry to hear that... Hang in there, hopefully your family and friends will be there for you when you get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## Stine

To all the new ladies- Hello and welcome!! Hope this board helps you as it has helped me.

AFM- Hello ladies! Sorry I have been MIA for a while. After my beta came back BFN I was so upset and annoyed. AF didn't show till literally a week after stopping the progesterone. Last cycle it showed 48hrs after. I was so sure the tests were wrong! I needed some me time and lots of beer/wine :brat::beer::wine:
I am now on CD 7 and just finished my last pills of Femara. The RE wanted me to stay on 5mg since I had two really good follies last month. I am going to ask him at my ultrasound (6/3) what my options are if #3 doesn't work. Normally by now I can feel the twinges and I know the eggs are growing but I haven't had any of that :nope: I am concerned this cycle will be like my first with a restart mid cycle. DH is/has remained very hopeful that one of the IUI's will work. He keeps saying "this is like what a 'normal' couple first trying deals with. Give it a chance". He figures since that past 4 years all our trying was basically nothing because nothing was getting past my cervix, that this is like a healthy couple trying with the same chances. I love his excitement and optimism but the whole thing every month always has me questioning "what more?!" :sad2::shrug:


----------



## KatO79

Thanks adidrea, they probably will but I could be using their support now:nope: I still have doubts my narcissistic brother and sister will be there much for me afterwards as they've been super uncommunicative the last 5 months, probably because they think I'm being dramatic and a pain when I talk about my journey. My brother has actually not been answering my emails for many, many months and after he was an absolute jerk on FB, I stopped writing to him. My sister I stopped after she was snarky and passive-aggressive about me liking one of her FB posts, despite the fact she is super rarely actively liking my stuff so yeah..... Good thing I'll always have DH's family, they're super great and without all the aggressive and passive-aggressive stuff my family doles out when they get the chance.

Awww Stine, I've been there myself:hugs: 2 follies is also a good number, my clinic seems to strive for me having 2 as well (although the max is 3). If Femara isn't doing it, they might advise you to go on injectables (e.g. Gonal F, Puregon) and try 3-4 cycles of that. Your DH is right in that respect, that it's like those first few months of trying for a "normal" fertile couple since your chances are 15-20%. I've heard of women getting BFPs on up to the 6th or 7th IUI so it can still happen! DH's parents very recently talked to a couple that got their BFP on IUI #6 and it was the last one before they were planning on moving on to IVF. 

I think it's easier for men to remain more optimistic, my DH is very much the same way. My theory is it's because it's not happening to _his_ body. He's not going through the 2WW noticing symptoms and then seeing the red of AF signalling _yet another _cycle without that BFP. He's also not the one going through U/Ss, daily injections and the actual IUI. I think it makes them more removed emotionally from it in many ways so it doesn't make as much impact on them as it does on us women. I think your DH is probably just trying to cheer you up and help keep you optimistic and positive through all this, like mine is doing. They truely mean well and it's sweet but it can be a bit trying some days:dohh: 

I hope you have some great follies in there that'll be ready soon:happydance:


IUI UPDATE: So the IUI went well and I had 2 follies with a potential for a 3rd if I understood him correctly:happydance: The fun thing was it wasn't one of the 3 nurses I'm used to, it was the one male RE they have that did it. So here's hoping it makes a difference:thumbup: The only thing he did weird was he didn't tip me a bit so my head was a bit down but you don't dare say anything, especially when it's an RE doing it:wacko:

DH's count was it's highest: at 50 million:wacko:


----------



## adidrea

Stine - I'm sorry that AF showed her ugly head :( That happened to me on the cycle before we decided to seek help. AF didn't show until like 41 days and that NEVER happens. I was so sure I was pregnant. Beta came back negative as well but I was in denial because there was no sign of AF. Ughhh...that was the worst month for her to show up so I completely support your beer and wine usage hahaha. After AF came that month I'd had enough and we finally went to see a RE and now we're doing a few rounds of IUI. 

Your DH is very optimistic, that's good! At least you know the sperm is getting in now. You have some great follicles, I think it will happen for you very soon!! :hugs:


Kat- 2-3 follicles, that's great!!! And a great count from DH! Good luck! Let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## KatO79

adidrea said:


> Kat- 2-3 follicles, that's great!!! And a great count from DH! Good luck! Let us know how it goes! :hugs:


Yep, the RE was also impressed as he considers a count of 30 million already very good. I'll know around June 14th-15th if it works. Thanks:flower:


----------



## CocoMia

Hello everyone, I hope I'm ok to join you here!

I've tried to catch up as best I can but once I work out how to do a signature I'll add my history/ facts at the bottom.

Long and short of it is my husband and I have known there were issues since we were 'not careful' teenagers then got to our late 20's without any accidents and in a absolute panic that we were so blasé! 

I have hypothyroidism, PCOS and am only occasionally ovulating and he has v poor morphology. We are just getting our options from the specialist but as hubs had mumps they said he might need surgery before they do anything further.

I've posted elsewhere on BnB but after a week away and bombardment from a pregnant best friend I feel so low, so heartbroken and so so angry I am not in the best place at all. :(

I may not have any answers for anyone as I know all out situations are different but I am certainly here to offer an ear! 

Wish you all the best for what you're all going through and nice to meet you,

Mia x


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi Mia,

Welcome!

I have PCOS and hypothyroidism too! 

It's a great bunch of ladies here at varying points in their journey xx


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks wannabe!

Are you on treatment for your thyroid? Does it affect your cycles or temperature at all? It's something they've linked with my lack of ovulation but I'm not sure the tablets are doing anything at all :( wishful thinking again I suppose.

I can't underestimate how good it is to offload with others who understand the roller coaster of emotions. The slightest thing will set me off and sometimes I feel like my head might explode - not exactly the mood that makes you want to dtd so it's a vicious circle!

X


----------



## adidrea

Welcome Mia! Glad you're here! :hugs:


----------



## Purpleice

Hello all, how are you guys doing? Went for a scan yesterday (CD9) and it showed 3 follicles ready to pop (2.02 cm, 1.78cm and 1.27cm). But all of them are on the right side, so we cancelled the treatment for this cycle.

Hi Mia, welcome! I have a sister in law who's pregnant and she's younger than me. I also felt bad about it and I know it's selfish of me, but then, she's not married and she's "accidentally" pregnant. I felt like, why is life is so unfair? Thankfully I got over it. Hope you feel fine now about the pregnancies around you.

Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## KatO79

CocoMia said:


> Hello everyone, I hope I'm ok to join you here!
> 
> I've tried to catch up as best I can but once I work out how to do a signature I'll add my history/ facts at the bottom.


Hi Mia :wave:

You just go into "User CP" (CP = Control Panel) which you'll find at the top left next to "Forum Jump." Then under "Settings & Options" on the left side, you click on "Edit Signature" and you're good to go.


Awww Purpleice, I'm so sorry:( Hopefully you'll have follies on your left side next time. I tend to switch sides each month so hopefully that'll happen for you as well.

Due to my age (36), I am luckily not bombarded with pregnant women around me in either my circle of friends and family. About 95% of our friends that want kids have them (the 95% don't associate with us since we don't have kids) and no one in DH's family is planning on having kids any time soon. His eldest brother has 2 kids ages 9 and soon 7 and he's recently divorced and the younger brother is not emotionally ready even though he's 33 but acts and parties like a 23 year old, despite the fact he has a live-in girlfriend:wacko:


----------



## wannabemummyb

CocoMia said:


> Thanks wannabe!
> 
> Are you on treatment for your thyroid? Does it affect your cycles or temperature at all? It's something they've linked with my lack of ovulation but I'm not sure the tablets are doing anything at all :( wishful thinking again I suppose.
> 
> I can't underestimate how good it is to offload with others who understand the roller coaster of emotions. The slightest thing will set me off and sometimes I feel like my head might explode - not exactly the mood that makes you want to dtd so it's a vicious circle!
> 
> X

Yep I am on Levothyroxine and also metformin for PCOS/IR. I've started using CBFM - not had a peak yet but opks have suggested I ovulate (not every month)

I've only been on the thyroid meds for a couple of months but not seeing much difference - still exhausted ALL the time etc x


----------



## CocoMia

Thanks Kat, purpleice and wannabe!

Wannabe - I haven't really seen a difference either and it's so frustrating as a little part if me hoped it's be a miracle worker.

I'd been really interested to know if the CBFM works as I've been really struggling to get a result from OPKs. Only the Clear Blue ones have shown a true positive and that's happened twice in about a year :( 

I was given a suggested diet to follow (low GI) but again I'm not sure it's doing anything at all? My temperatures are also so low I just can't see how my body will ovulate - the tablets were meant to improve that too but averaging 36.4c everyday 
Seems too low to be functioning. 

I know what you mean about the tiredness; it's awful and I hate feeling like I'm moaning about everything! 

Wishing you all the best 

Mia x


----------



## Stine

First off- Hello and Welcome Mia. You will fit in just fine here :thumbup:

Purple- I hope you left one gets it together for your next cycle. Have you discussed other options?

AFM- Got bad news today during my scan. Like I knew it would be, the eggs haven't been growing. I have to go back Friday to be rechecked and hope for the IUI on Saturday or Sunday. There are SO MANY in there. Honestly more then we both cared to count. Only 2 seemed like they might grow to maturity. FX they do. 

Now for the bad news...... The RE said "I am highly concerned you are not pregnant yet" "You should have got pregnant by now and the fact that you haven't has me worried you might not". I had a laparoscopy 10 yrs ago for infertility which went really bad. I ended up in renal failure and had to have emergency surgery in which I lost over 70% of my bladder. I had a sever infection that spread to my bladder, kidneys and all my reproductive organs. I was told that I might not ever be able to have children at that point. BUT over the years the Drs have still tried because medically everything looks normal and is perfect. So, in the Dr's eyes I showed no cause as to not be able to conceive. YET, here I am today finally hearing those words that this just might never happen for me. :cry:

If this doesn't work I will begin injectables next month for the next 2 cycles. IF those do not work then I will do IVF. He doesn't want to do the 6 cycles then IVF like we planned. We are doing 5 then IVF. He thinks IVF will work but unfortunately you have to do the steps before you can do IVF, as most you know. He thinks I have to much scare tissue that is getting in the way of things meeting up and the only way to know would be ANOTHER surgery but since I have had so many he is against doing one. I truly feel like I have lost all hope. I am doing my best to take it one day at a time and I am praying very hard for a miracle.

Sorry for such a long post. I just needed to get this off my chest. Thank you ladies so much for listening.


----------



## teachercv

wannabemummyb said:


> teachercv said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Sorry I've been MIA - it's been a pretty crappy week - lost my job and my sister got diagnosed with thyroid cancer and since thyroid issues run in the family, I've been rushing around trying to get mine tested before my insurance runs out!
> So far I am still waiting on ovulation which should be here any day I hope! How are you ladies doing?
> 
> Gosh, really does sound like a horrendous week. Let's hope you ov and this is your cycle.
> 
> Hope your ok and you and your family cope with your sisters illness xxClick to expand...

Unfortunately, I just found out I also have thyroid cancer and will have to have surgery next month to remove it. I'm hoping that maybe this is the reason we have been having difficulty ttc.


----------



## adidrea

teachercv - I am so sorry to hear about your and your sister's diagnosis! What horrible news to get...sending you lots of thoughts and prayers! Did you catch it early enough that it can be treated with the surgery? 

Stine - I hope that your follies grow a lot and that you're able to get your IUI this week! And sorry to hear about your bad news...that sounds like a rough thing to go through. I'm glad that injectibles and IVF are available to you and covered by insurance! Don't lose hope hun :hugs: I know it's taking a long time but you'll appreciate your little miracle that much more when he/she does arrive! 

CocoMia- My RE also recommends a low GI diet full of whole foods. I generally eat healthy but I eat way too many grains...I think I'll start listening to their recommendations though. 


I just got my beta test back today - BFN. So I'm a little down...this was our first cycle of IUI and all the tests came back normal and DH had a count of ~140 million which the RE was happy about. So my hopes were pretty high, I mean 1 egg vs. 140 million sperm, SOMETHING has to happen...but nope :cry: They can't figure out why we're not getting pregnant. I know some of you ladies have been through many more cycles than me but I think there are certain emotions that come with a first failed "cycle with medical help"... I'm trying to stay optimistic and brush it off but realistically I just feel really sad that another month has passed by. 

Ugh.


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> AFM- Got bad news today during my scan. Like I knew it would be, the eggs haven't been growing. I have to go back Friday to be rechecked and hope for the IUI on Saturday or Sunday. There are SO MANY in there. Honestly more then we both cared to count. Only 2 seemed like they might grow to maturity. FX they do.
> 
> Now for the bad news...... The RE said "I am highly concerned you are not pregnant yet" "You should have got pregnant by now and the fact that you haven't has me worried you might not". I had a laparoscopy 10 yrs ago for infertility which went really bad. I ended up in renal failure and had to have emergency surgery in which I lost over 70% of my bladder. I had a sever infection that spread to my bladder, kidneys and all my reproductive organs. I was told that I might not ever be able to have children at that point. BUT over the years the Drs have still tried because medically everything looks normal and is perfect. So, in the Dr's eyes I showed no cause as to not be able to conceive. YET, here I am today finally hearing those words that this just might never happen for me. :cry:
> 
> If this doesn't work I will begin injectables next month for the next 2 cycles. IF those do not work then I will do IVF. He doesn't want to do the 6 cycles then IVF like we planned. We are doing 5 then IVF. He thinks IVF will work but unfortunately you have to do the steps before you can do IVF, as most you know. He thinks I have to much scare tissue that is getting in the way of things meeting up and the only way to know would be ANOTHER surgery but since I have had so many he is against doing one. I truly feel like I have lost all hope. I am doing my best to take it one day at a time and I am praying very hard for a miracle.
> 
> Sorry for such a long post. I just needed to get this off my chest. Thank you ladies so much for listening.

Wow, what's with the negative RE?:wacko: I could better understand if you'd hit IUI #5 or #6 or something, but to be that negative just after 2 IUIs, that's just silly! Plenty of women get that BFP on much later IUIs, I even read about a lady that got her BFP on IUI #10! I know the vast majority of REs don't do that many IUIs but it still shows that it can work, even if it takes a few tries! But to have your RE be so negative after only 2 IUIs has me worried about him! According to him, I probably will never get pregnant either! Geez, lighten up Stine's RE! I can't stand negative people. He should never have said that to you and definitely not this early in the game.

I agree that you should try injectables though as it gives a bigger fertility kick. 

I truely hope one of these IUIs work but otherwise you'll have great chances for IVF working :dust: No reason to give up hope yet!




adidrea said:


> I just got my beta test back today - BFN. So I'm a little down...this was our first cycle of IUI and all the tests came back normal and DH had a count of ~140 million which the RE was happy about. So my hopes were pretty high, I mean 1 egg vs. 140 million sperm, SOMETHING has to happen...but nope :cry: They can't figure out why we're not getting pregnant. I know some of you ladies have been through many more cycles than me but I think there are certain emotions that come with a first failed "cycle with medical help"... I'm trying to stay optimistic and brush it off but realistically I just feel really sad that another month has passed by.
> 
> Ugh.


Awww adidrea, I'm sorry to hear that it didn't work:hugs: But there's still a chance! I don't know what's up with your RE but our nurses told us not to worry until around the 4th failed IUI and even then, there's still a chance it can work. There's just so much involved in conception that can go wrong. One of the 3 nurses I normally have told me that even when they do IVF with women with great endometrial lining and 1 fertilised fantastic quality egg, they still see many get a BFN. So it can be impossible to tell sometimes why you don't get a BFP, even though everything looks great. She says so much can go wrong, reasons known and unknown. 

A nurse told me that IUI #1 very rarely works and it's much more likely it'll be #2-#4 that do the trick. My in-laws spoke to a couple where it was IUI #6 that worked for them! So don't give up yet!

Even with IUI, your chances are still 15-20% so no higher than a woman that's TTCing those first 3-4 months. Although this is an increase compared to TTCing naturally if you've been trying for about 1 year or more.

So sorry Stine and adidrea that your REs are such negative people! They shouldn't be dashing your hopes completely like that and definitely not this early! I could better understand if it had been IVF #2 or #3 but we're talking about IUI here and earlier ones. Don't listen to them!


----------



## Stine

adidrea said:


> Stine - I hope that your follies grow a lot and that you're able to get your IUI this week! And sorry to hear about your bad news...that sounds like a rough thing to go through. I'm glad that injectibles and IVF are available to you and covered by insurance! Don't lose hope hun :hugs: I know it's taking a long time but you'll appreciate your little miracle that much more when he/she does arrive!
> 
> 
> I just got my beta test back today - BFN. So I'm a little down...this was our first cycle of IUI and all the tests came back normal and DH had a count of ~140 million which the RE was happy about. So my hopes were pretty high, I mean 1 egg vs. 140 million sperm, SOMETHING has to happen...but nope :cry: They can't figure out why we're not getting pregnant. I know some of you ladies have been through many more cycles than me but I think there are certain emotions that come with a first failed "cycle with medical help"... I'm trying to stay optimistic and brush it off but realistically I just feel really sad that another month has passed by.
> 
> Ugh.

Unfortunately insurance will NOT COVER anything. It's just how my office works. I am doing my best to keep what little hope I have left.
I too felt all that during my first IUI so I feel your pain and struggle. That's what we are here for. We are your internet shoulder. 

Thank you so much for all your love Kat and Adidrea. DH is very down to and feels like you do that maybe the Dr could have not been so blunt. We are keeping our prayers and hopes as high as we can.


----------



## Stine

Had second U/S today. Two dominate follies both in right ovary. Normally it's one and one so I hope two in one side will give a better chance. Again he didn't bother with measuring the other ones. In total I think I have 7 follies. 4 left 3 right but I could have counted wrong. I just know there was a lot and I have 2 that are ready :happydance:

Also, we don't have as big of a gap between DH's sample and the actual insemination. The last two it was drop off at 830 procedure at noon. TOMORROW it will be at 1030. I really, really hope my magic beans (thats what DH and I are calling them) grow this cycle. I also hope his sample is better then the last time. I'll update tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## deafgal01

Blah, too many announcements on facebook so I keep having to "hide statuses and posts" from people who say they're pregnant or anything pregnancy related. I just can't cope with seeing those pop up on facebook - unfortunately it seems like for every one that I hide, two or three more pop up later when I look. Argh, i can't win. I've also been staying away from BnB lately. Just don't have time for it.

Least I'll have grad school classes to throw myself into for the next 15 months so that'll keep me busy. I'm not so sure what my game plan is now anymore- I know I agreed to try home insemination but I'm not so sure it'd work either way. Eh... We see where I stand after grad school is done.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> Blah, too many announcements on facebook so I keep having to "hide statuses and posts" from people who say they're pregnant or anything pregnancy related. I just can't cope with seeing those pop up on facebook - unfortunately it seems like for every one that I hide, two or three more pop up later when I look. Argh, i can't win. I've also been staying away from BnB lately. Just don't have time for it.
> 
> Least I'll have grad school classes to throw myself into for the next 15 months so that'll keep me busy. I'm not so sure what my game plan is now anymore- I know I agreed to try home insemination but I'm not so sure it'd work either way. Eh... We see where I stand after grad school is done.


Awww deafgal, I can imagine how that'd be hard:hugs: If you know any of your friends are TTCing, it might be a good idea to unfollow them, especially if they're not close friends. Then you can always check out their profile 1 a week or whatever when you're prepared for any eventual pregnancy announcements.


----------



## deafgal01

That is the weird thing - I have no idea which friends on fb is actually ttc. So really no way to figure that out ahead of time except when these pop up and I decide right there to unfollow or whatever. I had to unfollow one last year cuz she was preg and every status was preg related (she has had her boy by now but I still won't follow her in case she is obsessed with motherhood or baby). 

My spouse is open to adoption- so we might look into adopting a deaf kid after I finish grad school. Not sure how long that process will be but we are cool with getting a child who is 4 or 5 if that happens. I know in no ways that will ease my desire to be pregnant just once in my life but least I would legally be someone's mother other than the fur babies we have.

How are you all getting on?


----------



## teachercv

adidrea said:


> teachercv - I am so sorry to hear about your and your sister's diagnosis! What horrible news to get...sending you lots of thoughts and prayers! Did you catch it early enough that it can be treated with the surgery?
> 
> Stine - I hope that your follies grow a lot and that you're able to get your IUI this week! And sorry to hear about your bad news...that sounds like a rough thing to go through. I'm glad that injectibles and IVF are available to you and covered by insurance! Don't lose hope hun :hugs: I know it's taking a long time but you'll appreciate your little miracle that much more when he/she does arrive!
> 
> CocoMia- My RE also recommends a low GI diet full of whole foods. I generally eat healthy but I eat way too many grains...I think I'll start listening to their recommendations though.
> 
> 
> I just got my beta test back today - BFN. So I'm a little down...this was our first cycle of IUI and all the tests came back normal and DH had a count of ~140 million which the RE was happy about. So my hopes were pretty high, I mean 1 egg vs. 140 million sperm, SOMETHING has to happen...but nope :cry: They can't figure out why we're not getting pregnant. I know some of you ladies have been through many more cycles than me but I think there are certain emotions that come with a first failed "cycle with medical help"... I'm trying to stay optimistic and brush it off but realistically I just feel really sad that another month has passed by.
> 
> Ugh.

 Thanks! Yes mine was caught early enough that they'll only take out the left side of my thyroid. My sister wasn't early enough and will have to lose the entire thing and some lymph nodes.
I'm sad to hear you had a bfn this cycle :( those suck. I am going to take a break from ttc until I recover from surgery but I'll still be on.


----------



## KatO79

So it's bad news guys, I'm cramping and starting to bleed red so it's AF :( So will be doing IUI #6 but thinking IUI is most likely not going to work and we'll need IVF. So frustrating we can't start until October:nope:


----------



## dede3124

Warning that Im reposting this on a couple of threads....do forgive but really need advice.

In need of advice....my signature shows the gist of my story. This has been an interesting cycle. I am currently dpo 16, longest luteal phase has been 14, however temps are consistently going down and have some slight spotting, with 3 bpn, so I am thinking I am out this month. We consulted an re and we know that if we use assisted methods he recommends medicated cycles with a trigger shot to start; that process is started as soon as I call and say I want it. There are many thoughts in my head though and dh is pretty much leaving the decision with me so I am seeking opinions. My thoughts are a bit random but its what they are. :)

* I am pervasively haunted with the fear that we will never be successful.
* This process is definitely taking an emotional toll on me.
* After treatment for polyps and endometritis we have only had 2 true attempts.
* Polyps seem to have come back already, but they are small and re said they may be no concern.
* I am now 34 and feel that time is running.
* I am a teacher so fertility treatments could be difficult during the school year, I am currently on summer break....if we start sooner we could have more attempts before the school year started.
* Cycles since surgery have changed becoming more painful and heavy....concerned that something else may happening but hope not.

What has affected your choices to pursue assisted methods or not to? What are your thoughts?


----------



## DBZ34

Stine said:


> adidrea said:
> 
> 
> Stine - I hope that your follies grow a lot and that you're able to get your IUI this week! And sorry to hear about your bad news...that sounds like a rough thing to go through. I'm glad that injectibles and IVF are available to you and covered by insurance! Don't lose hope hun :hugs: I know it's taking a long time but you'll appreciate your little miracle that much more when he/she does arrive!
> 
> 
> I just got my beta test back today - BFN. So I'm a little down...this was our first cycle of IUI and all the tests came back normal and DH had a count of ~140 million which the RE was happy about. So my hopes were pretty high, I mean 1 egg vs. 140 million sperm, SOMETHING has to happen...but nope :cry: They can't figure out why we're not getting pregnant. I know some of you ladies have been through many more cycles than me but I think there are certain emotions that come with a first failed "cycle with medical help"... I'm trying to stay optimistic and brush it off but realistically I just feel really sad that another month has passed by.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Unfortunately insurance will NOT COVER anything. It's just how my office works. I am doing my best to keep what little hope I have left.
> I too felt all that during my first IUI so I feel your pain and struggle. That's what we are here for. We are your internet shoulder.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your love Kat and Adidrea. DH is very down to and feels like you do that maybe the Dr could have not been so blunt. We are keeping our prayers and hopes as high as we can.Click to expand...


Stine, OMG. Your RE is just crap. Total crap. He's concerned you're not pregnant yet? He didn't even give you the proper amount of medication with your first IUI! How is he going to blame his incompetence on you? Don't listen to him. Many women have more than two IUIs before they get pregnant...and that's with getting the proper dose of meds the first time and not having to go back and up the dose. 

Keep your hopes up for sure. That guy obviously doesn't really know what he's talking about. And he didn't have to say that to you at all. Maybe after 6 IUIs and like 6 IVFs, then it might be more acceptable to say something like he's concerned it might not happen, but before then is just crazy talk. He hasn't given you all enough of a chance to get pregnant to be concerned it's not working. 

He obviously hasn't hung around BnB...


----------



## swimmyj1

hey, I would like to join your thread. A little back ground, been off BC for about 24 months. the first 12 we weren't actively trying had a MC and decided to really try after that. But nothing sense then. My husband is really reluctant to get aggressive with trying. He feels like it's playing god, which is becoming very frustrating to me. However he has agreed to get a SA so maybe it's a step in the right direction. My 3 best friends all had kids without trying and just keep telling me not to worry it will happen when I'm ready ..... I've been ready for the last 2 years. Final straw happened the other day when my grandmother sent me a box of baby cloths and a note telling me I was selfish for not giving her any great grandchildren yet. Sorry very long rant here :( any good advise for telling family that we have been trying but no luck and that I would appreciate them to stop pushing???


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> hey, I would like to join your thread. A little back ground, been off BC for about 24 months. the first 12 we weren't actively trying had a MC and decided to really try after that. But nothing sense then. My husband is really reluctant to get aggressive with trying. He feels like it's playing god, which is becoming very frustrating to me. However he has agreed to get a SA so maybe it's a step in the right direction. My 3 best friends all had kids without trying and just keep telling me not to worry it will happen when I'm ready ..... I've been ready for the last 2 years. Final straw happened the other day when my grandmother sent me a box of baby cloths and a note telling me I was selfish for not giving her any great grandchildren yet. Sorry very long rant here :( any good advise for telling family that we have been trying but no luck and that I would appreciate them to stop pushing???


Welcome swimmy1:flower:

So sorry that you're also having such a tough time getting that BFP as well:( I know how frustrating it is when everyone else you know had an easy time and you're the only one suffering from infertility, it really sucks. Your grandmother sounds like she has issues when she's doing stuff like that to you, please don't listen to her:hugs: I'd just tell them that you've been trying for a long time but it just hasn't happened yet and you'll let them know when it does. However, you might encounter some of them not understanding it if they haven't experienced it themselves (like most in mine and DH's family haven't and haven't had much understaning) so be prepared for this plus the ones that had an easy time coming with all their "sage" advice! You can try telling the ones that show no understanding that you don't wish to discuss it with them and that you'll let them know when you get that BFP. 

AFM we had an appointment with the clinic yesterday for cyst check (no cysts:happydance:) and then had to swing by my narcissist mother. When we got home, I made the mistake of checking Reddit RBN (raisedbynarcissists = raised by narcissists) for a certain member's answer to my thread and it ended up her taking huge offense to the fact that very small children aren't invited to weddings in this country and she got into victim blaming, flaming and not assuming a context of abuse in what I wrote (BIG no no's on Reddit RBN) so I had a bad anxiety attack over her answer and couldn't function for the rest of the night:( I reported her to Reddit so hopefully she's been reprimanded, maybe even banned as she really went too far and was insulting and character assasinating me and totally not seeing how abusive my narcissist brother was and has been even though everyone else could see it. So yeah, .......:nope: But I'm feeling better now, will just avoid that website for a few days.


----------



## Bookaddict

Hello all,

DH and I have been trying to conceive since Sept 2012. A couple years ago we had the basic tests of HSG, LH, FSH, progesterone and SA done. We were told these were all normal but I was never told any numbers. The whole process had become quite stressful, as many of you know, so we decided to NTNP. I think my husband didn't quite grasp that there could be an issue.

Fast forward to now and we are starting up tests again. Last week I went in for my day 3 blood tests. Holy 12 vials of blood, I wasnt expecting that. I still have to go back for day 21 tests and my husband is having a second SA. 

I have never had any BFP. So it is always on my mind that it might never happen.


----------



## swimmyj1

Well Im out this cycle. Also contacted my doctor about getting my progesterone checked ect. Getting an SA done this weekend. Trying not to let it get me down. 

Let us know how ur tests come back hope they find out something


----------



## KatO79

So went to my 2nd U/S and have 2 follies, one at 13 and one at 14 mm (one follie in each overy):thumbup: So need to take Puregon a couple more days to get them up to the 17 mm they want. Will trigger Wednesday night and have my IUI #6 on Friday morning.

They didn't have any more Ovitrelle so got Pregnyl instead and have to mix up the fluid and powder myself but it seemed pretty simple. She said there's a video on their homepage if we need to see it again before doing it. But I'm a Lab Tech so shouldn't be too problematic:winkwink:


----------



## swimmyj1

Husbands SA came back today and I've been a bit devastated by it. Low count, 100% head abnormalities. and only 22% fast swimmers. We are finally getting the referral to the specialist. But today he told me he doesn't think he wants to use a donor if it comes to that and doesn't want to do IVF so idk what to do now ..... I'm hoping he's just upset and we can talk about this. Also really hoping my 21 day labs come back good so we only have a one person problem not a 2. :(


----------



## DandJ

Oh no Swimmy :( I'm sure he is just upset and once he understands lots of other men go through male infertility, there is always hope :)


AFM...

I'm 29, DH is 33 and we've been TTC since June last year, no success... had a chemical in December, only found out through blood work. BFP virgin right here! Sought out fertility help... DH's SA is normal, my blood work is normal but had an HSG done March this year and found I had a septate uterus which was resected early May. Fertility doctor gave the OK to resume TTC. This month was our first at giving it a go again, BFN. Going to try naturally for a few more months and look into IUI. DH's insurance carrier has changed so dealing with a whole new insurance that is pretty much crap. Oh lawdie...

That's a quickie about me!


----------



## Stine

Hey ladies!! I am so sorry I have not been around since my last IUI. I have been so busy with work and personal life I haven't really had any me time to sit down and catch up. To all the new ladies... WELCOME :hugs: Hope you are not here long and that we all get our BFP soon. To all of you about to or have just had your IUI... :dust: FX!!! :happydance:

AFM- AF showed today. I will have to skip this month. I am going to start injections and I have to take a class on them before the Dr will let me start. The class was yesterday and I asked my boss if she would let me go for the hour and she refused me my Dr appt to go. The next class isn't till July 8 so I will have to wait. DH has this weird feeling that this will be "our month" since we "wont be thinking about it" but I know that wont happen. I am super annoyed and upset that I have to wait but will take this month to try and regroup myself. This cycle DH and I were almost 100% sure I was going to have my BFP. The reality I was not hurt him more I think then me. We have agreed to start looking into finding a therapist for us just in case this doesn't work. DH broke down and started crying so much the other day. He has begun to lose hope that we will ever be parents. This has been such and long journey for us and the realization that we are a few months away from "giving up" is hitting up hard. We aren't giving up, we are just deciding that after/IF IVF doesn't we can't afford to do another and will have to accept that we have exhausted our resources to have medical help. I really wish my local area had a support group. I'm thinking of starting one.

Sorry for all the Debbie Downer info. I truly hope everyone is well. If I don't drop in over the next month it's only to try and keep sane while I wait to start again. Stay well ladies!!!


----------



## KatO79

Stine said:


> AFM- AF showed today. I will have to skip this month. I am going to start injections and I have to take a class on them before the Dr will let me start. The class was yesterday and I asked my boss if she would let me go for the hour and she refused me my Dr appt to go. The next class isn't till July 8 so I will have to wait. DH has this weird feeling that this will be "our month" since we "wont be thinking about it" but I know that wont happen. I am super annoyed and upset that I have to wait but will take this month to try and regroup myself. This cycle DH and I were almost 100% sure I was going to have my BFP. The reality I was not hurt him more I think then me. We have agreed to start looking into finding a therapist for us just in case this doesn't work. DH broke down and started crying so much the other day. He has begun to lose hope that we will ever be parents. This has been such and long journey for us and the realization that we are a few months away from "giving up" is hitting up hard. We aren't giving up, we are just deciding that after/IF IVF doesn't we can't afford to do another and will have to accept that we have exhausted our resources to have medical help. I really wish my local area had a support group. I'm thinking of starting one.
> 
> Sorry for all the Debbie Downer info. I truly hope everyone is well. If I don't drop in over the next month it's only to try and keep sane while I wait to start again. Stay well ladies!!!


Awww sorry AF showed up:hugs: Why do you need to take a class on injections? One of the nurses at my clinic just showed me how to use the Puregon Pen and that was that, easy peasy. Is it because you won't be using a pen or what? If your boss is being a witch just call in sick next time and claim food poisoning, nothing she can do about that.

Unfortunately, it doesn't always work that way but you never know, one can hope it happens for you during the break. My recommendation is to just expect it'll be a BFN to avoid being too disappointed, that's what I do. I don't know about what my DH's frame of mind is during the 2WW but I'd guess he's hopeful but cautious and expects it to be a BFN so he's mentally prepared for AF showing up. I think counting on it being a BFP each time will just exhaust you both mentally and emotionally in case you're in for a longer journey. Aren't there any groups your RE can recommend to you? If there aren't any I know how that is. There are groups here but you have to pay a monthly fee to attend and DH and I don't have the extra money since we're spending carefully until he gets a job since I'm a housewife. You could also consider a therapist, maybe one with experience in couples dealing with infertility? 

AFM I had my IUI done this morning. DH's count hit a personal record: 60 million (10 million more than last time):thumbup::wacko: I have 2 follies (one in each ovary) and the nurse is almost 100% sure both follies will be released so here's hoping. If it's a bust, we're on forced break until October when we will first be able to start IVF at the hospital (we'll be NTNP in the meantime to load up mentally for IVF). DH will try calling them next week to schedule his SA (they want to do their own) and ask them if they can move us up if they get a cancellation (our nurse recommended us to do this). Here's hoping it won't be necessary but with my track record.......:nope:

So now starts the wait:coffee:


----------



## Purpleice

Lots of :dust: Kat! Hope this is THE cycle for you :)

AFM, I'm on a natural cycle, no medications. Scans showed 3 on the right and 2 on the left. CD10 scan showed a bigger follie on the left, my hope actually soared, only to find out on CD12 scan that the follie didn't grow in size. I'm officially out this cycle.

Did any of you experience having your period / bleeding for 13 days? Im on CD13, and there's still some spotting (sorry TMI). RE said its probably anovulatory cycle. This has never happened until now. Is it the previous medication that's messing with my hormones?

I'm also trying acupuncture. Hope it helps.

Good luck to us all! :)


----------



## DBZ34

Purpleice said:


> Lots of :dust: Kat! Hope this is THE cycle for you :)
> 
> AFM, I'm on a natural cycle, no medications. Scans showed 3 on the right and 2 on the left. CD10 scan showed a bigger follie on the left, my hope actually soared, only to find out on CD12 scan that the follie didn't grow in size. I'm officially out this cycle.
> 
> Did any of you experience having your period / bleeding for 13 days? Im on CD13, and there's still some spotting (sorry TMI). RE said its probably anovulatory cycle. This has never happened until now. Is it the previous medication that's messing with my hormones?
> 
> I'm also trying acupuncture. Hope it helps.
> 
> Good luck to us all! :)

I'm actually in the middle of a cycle where it's CD10 and I'm still bleeding, not even just spotting, but need a pad light bleeding. Ugh. But, my opks are getting darker, so I've got hope that it's not an anovulatory cycle for me at this point. Actually, I've had more than a few cycles where I've lightly spotted until ovulation and then it goes away with the influx of progesterone. But I have ovulated on those cycles for sure (I temp to confirm ovulation). 

If I were you, I would keep BDing, just so you won't miss the egg if/when your body does get around to ovulating. You don't want to miss your chance just because your RE says you may be having an anovulatory cycle. That follie could have a growth spurt and pop out soon, so don't give up!


----------



## KatO79

Purpleice said:


> Lots of :dust: Kat! Hope this is THE cycle for you :)
> 
> AFM, I'm on a natural cycle, no medications. Scans showed 3 on the right and 2 on the left. CD10 scan showed a bigger follie on the left, my hope actually soared, only to find out on CD12 scan that the follie didn't grow in size. I'm officially out this cycle.
> 
> Did any of you experience having your period / bleeding for 13 days? Im on CD13, and there's still some spotting (sorry TMI). RE said its probably anovulatory cycle. This has never happened until now. Is it the previous medication that's messing with my hormones?
> 
> I'm also trying acupuncture. Hope it helps.
> 
> Good luck to us all! :)


Thanks:flower:

As for bleeding that long with AF, nope. I think when I was younger, I'd maybe experience brown bleeding/spotting up to CD6-7 or so but now I usually get my brown spotting at CD4-5. I don't know if the medication can cause anovulatory cycles but it's worth asking your RE about it. I do know it's possible during natural cycles to experience an anovulatory one now and then. Hope you have much better luck next cycle:hugs:

AFM I'm 6 dpiui today. I was at my in-laws' a couple of days ago and the discussion fell on when we had our last insemination. So we also got into when we can start IVF and then they start saying we just need to "think positive" and it'll surely happen. When I asked them why I didn't get pregnant the first 6 months in that case, they didn't really have an answer other than we weren't relaxed. But when I mentioned other people having gotten pregnant after giving up and being very negative then they said it was because those people had relaxed and that's why. They refuse to understand the concept of "unexplained infertility" because they think that means that there's absolutely nothing wrong with us and it should happen. I tried giving it one last go but _they don't get it and are incapable of getting it_:dohh: They still believe "unexplained infertility" = *absolutely nothing wrong at all *:nope:

I give up.....will be avoiding talking about our journey with them at all costs because I just end up frustrated and a bit angry in the end and I'm sure that's not conductive to getting pregnant either:nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Hang in their Kat my grandmother sent me a thing of baby cloths last month with a note saying I was being selfish for not giving her great grand babies yet .... I thought explaining it to her would be better but then she just told everyone else in my family. Some have just asked a lot of questions, some like my grand parents are blaming my husband and actually told me I should get a divorce before I got to old .... Or like my mom who told me we are wasting money and I just need to relax. 

Unless they have gone through it they don't understand it. Hang in there hun! 

I'm getting pretty nervous for my tests next week :(


----------



## Purpleice

Thanks DBZ! We actually tried BDing but we're both squeamish about it with AF :blush: :shrug:

Thank you Kat, and I'm sorry about your in-laws. It's good that you're not letting them get into you. :)

Good luck with the tests swimmy! :)

I'm having another acupuncture session tomorrow. So far, here's what I cannot take/have as recommended by the clinic: No coffee, no junk food, no cold drinks, no cold anything, no sleeping late, no work stress, no take home work, no gadgets at night. Whew! I am guilty of having high intake of all of them save for the junk food and take home work. :sad2:
They have nice cubicles with framed photos of babies on the walls, which were actually provided by the parents they helped to conceive. I'm hoping soon I can also give a photo of my own little one. :)


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Hang in their Kat my grandmother sent me a thing of baby cloths last month with a note saying I was being selfish for not giving her great grand babies yet .... I thought explaining it to her would be better but then she just told everyone else in my family. Some have just asked a lot of questions, some like my grand parents are blaming my husband and actually told me I should get a divorce before I got to old .... Or like my mom who told me we are wasting money and I just need to relax.
> 
> Unless they have gone through it they don't understand it. Hang in there hun!
> 
> I'm getting pretty nervous for my tests next week :(


Thanks swimmy1:flower:

Wow what's up with your grandmother:wacko: That's just insane but she probably comes from a generation that understands infertility to a much lesser degree than most. Although DH's grandmother (his mother's mother, she's 93) has been absolutely wonderful and _super_ understanding about all this so I don't know, maybe most of that age group don't get it and some do:shrug: All my grandparents are dead, 3 of the 4 died before I was born and my father's mother died 17-18 years ago (my mom was also 42 when she had me and my father was 53) so don't have many grandparents to compare yours to. My mother (who has Narcissistic Personality Disorder, just like my big brother does) has been similar to yours. She's forever telling me how easy she had it having her 6 kids (she started at age 18), even having me at age 42, and she can't fathom why I'm not having as easy a time when I'm "only" 36. This despite the fact I've told her it's easier to get pregnant at e.g. age 42 if you've had children before, that the chances for pregnancy are halved around age 35 ect. ect. At least she's stopped trying to get me to NOT have kids after I was adamant in enforcing boundaries so that's always something:shrug:

Maybe try what I'm planning on doing and just avoid the topic or politely change it to something else and if they don't understand after a few tries just walk away?

I hope your test results come back okay! Also try not to get stuck in the "blame game" and "fault", not good for the marriage or for your own self-esteem/happiness. Since DH's SA was within the norm, I've tried blaming myself and telling him he should go and find some hot 25-28 year old to make a baby with. Luckily, he tells me I'm being silly and quickly gets me to stop :winkwink: It's like my DH says, I didn't choose to have issues conceiving so it's not my fault we're in this situation. The same goes for you, even if the find something or you get the dreaded unexplained infertility diagnosis.



Purpleice said:


> I'm having another acupuncture session tomorrow. So far, here's what I cannot take/have as recommended by the clinic: No coffee, no junk food, no cold drinks, no cold anything, no sleeping late, no work stress, no take home work, no gadgets at night. Whew! I am guilty of having high intake of all of them save for the junk food and take home work. :sad2:
> They have nice cubicles with framed photos of babies on the walls, which were actually provided by the parents they helped to conceive. I'm hoping soon I can also give a photo of my own little one. :)

Hope your acupuncture session goes well! Wow, I'm guilty of some of that stuff myself: junk food (although it's 90% on weekends), cold drinks, occasional sleeping late and occasional gadgets at night. I hope so too Purple, hopefully a pic of your baby will soon be there :)


----------



## swimmyj1

I don't blame him for us not getting pregnant, but I am upset that he isn't making the lifestyle choices our doctor asked us both to do (except I already don't drink or smoke lol). But I know it was really hurtful for him to hear what my grandmother said. 
Getting nervous for my lab draws this week, fingers crossed we get some answers. 

Also can you guys check out my chart? i got a positive opk but no peak on my monitor. My opk's were getting lighter but have now started to get dark again. Its making me confused sense I have to get labs done 7dpo and I'm not sure when or if I have.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> I don't blame him for us not getting pregnant, but I am upset that he isn't making the lifestyle choices our doctor asked us both to do (except I already don't drink or smoke lol). But I know it was really hurtful for him to hear what my grandmother said.
> Getting nervous for my lab draws this week, fingers crossed we get some answers.
> 
> Also can you guys check out my chart? i got a positive opk but no peak on my monitor. My opk's were getting lighter but have now started to get dark again. Its making me confused sense I have to get labs done 7dpo and I'm not sure when or if I have.


OK and don't blame yourself either, even if they find something:winkwink: I think men are generally horrible with stuff like that. I tried getting my DH to take some multi-vitamins and he only takes one every few days instead of every day:dohh: I don't want to get too much on his case though because he's cut down a bit on his drinking even though the RE felt his intake was acceptable. None of us smoke either (although I was a "party smoker" during my High School years) and I only drink a bit (1-2 units) during AF and on special occasions.

Oy, I'm a bit rubbish at BBT charts (even though I charted myself for 4-5 months about 1 year ago) but I'm thinking you may not have Oed yet although another temp would help me to see it better. If you have Oed, it would be CD15 I'd think but your next temp didn't shoot up as much as it should after O but it could be it happens next temp since I think some are a bit slower in rising in temp. But if your OPKs got lighter and now getting darker, maybe your body tried to O but didn't and is trying again? See I_ am _a bit useless with BBT charts :) I'd say keep BDing every 2-3 days until you're sure you've Oed.


----------



## DBZ34

swimmyj1 said:


> I don't blame him for us not getting pregnant, but I am upset that he isn't making the lifestyle choices our doctor asked us both to do (except I already don't drink or smoke lol). But I know it was really hurtful for him to hear what my grandmother said.
> Getting nervous for my lab draws this week, fingers crossed we get some answers.
> 
> Also can you guys check out my chart? i got a positive opk but no peak on my monitor. My opk's were getting lighter but have now started to get dark again. Its making me confused sense I have to get labs done 7dpo and I'm not sure when or if I have.

Took a look at your chart. It looks like, going off of your pos opk, that you ovulated on CD 15/ July 2nd, but it's hard to tell without more temps. Once you have two more, it'll be easier to see if you did ovulate or if your body just geared up to ovulate and didn't quite make it (Which would explain the opks getting darker again).


----------



## Mrshopful

Hi ladies, I would like to join your thread. I'm 25 and my husband is 24, we have officially been ttc for our first for 13 months now but not been preventing it from happening for about 3 years, never seen a BFP. I'm now on my 3rd attempt to get my progesterone levels checked, first time they tested the wrong thing and second they think I had it tested to early as I don't have a average 28day cycle, it's normally 32 to 34 days but currently on day 38 and still no AF &#55357;&#56865;.
My husband has had a SA done and it showed zero sperm at the begining on June. Now just waiting another 2 months before he can do another test. We feel that the prohormones and test boosters he was taking may be the cause but we won't know anymore till more tests have been done.

Fx we all get our BFP very soon! Good luck ladies x


----------



## KatO79

So it's bad news for our 6th and last IUI since I'm bleeding red and cramping :cry: No big shock really. We'll first be able to start IVF around October since the hospital can first see us September 29th and we can first start IVF afterwards. DH will try calling around August 3rd to see if they have had any cancellations for the August meeting but not counting on it :shrug: We'll just be NTNP and having fun until we can start IVF so won't be keeping track of O.

Here's hoping IVF will give us that extremely elusive BFP :thumbup:


----------



## adidrea

Hi everyone, sorry it's been so long since I posted. We took a month off from TTC and went on vacation. So now I'm just basically waiting for AF to show up. I didn't track ovulation so I don't know when that should be...probably in a couple of days.


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## DBZ34

I've finally ovulated, but I'm still having AF spotting/bleeding, so I'm doing progesterone this month. It should firm up my lining a bit and help stop the perpetual flow. We managed to get in some BDing pre-ov, so we're hoping this is our month. I guess we'll see in 12 days....


----------



## swimmyj1

Hey can someone take a look at my chart and give me some ideas of what is going on. I was pretty sure I ovulated cd 15 +opk temp rise all of it. Then yesterday I got some ewcm took an opk and got a + in 30 seconds. Tested again today still +. I've never ovulated this late but is it possible the first time it didn't actually happen? I got my 21 day labs today and if I haven't ovulated yet it wasn't worth it lol.


----------



## DBZ34

swimmyj1 said:


> Hey can someone take a look at my chart and give me some ideas of what is going on. I was pretty sure I ovulated cd 15 +opk temp rise all of it. Then yesterday I got some ewcm took an opk and got a + in 30 seconds. Tested again today still +. I've never ovulated this late but is it possible the first time it didn't actually happen? I got my 21 day labs today and if I haven't ovulated yet it wasn't worth it lol.

It's possible that your body didn't release the egg the first time, but I wouldn't expect the temp rise to last for the 3 days needed to confirm ov. So, I'm leaning towards you've ov'd already. 

It's possible you're having an LH surge. I've read that they happen throughout our cycles, but we don't pick up the later ones because we usually stop doing opks after ov is confirmed. There's also another LH surge right before AF comes. I would definitely keep BDing, just in case, but it's very likely you're in the TWW. 

The drop in temps could be due to an increase in certain hormones that does happen around 5-7 DPO in some women. It looks like you had a similar downward pattern last month too, just not as big of a dip. I think it might be normal for you, but because we don't have much to go off of in terms of previous charts, it's hard to tell. 

Your Day 21 tests will tell you for sure though.


----------



## KatO79

So sent the hospital written confirmation yesterday that we'll be coming to that IVF start meeting in September which is the 28th BTW, seems I remembered it the 29th for some reason:dohh: 

In the meantime, will just be having fun with BDing until we can start so I'm mentally more "pumped" for IVF and can feel positive above our chances.

Think I'll leave it to DH to tell his parents that the 6th IUI failed:nope: They were so sure it'd work because of that couple they knew that got their BFP on IUI #6. Don't think I'm yet ready to tell them we won't be talking about TTCing with them anymore so I'll let DH update them, can just as well:shrug:


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat Im sorry #6 didn't end in a bfp :( I don't blame you for not wanting to tell your inlaws I don't know that I would either if I were you. But you need to do what is best for your mental health also :) and if that means not talking to them about it they will have to deal with that. I'm going up to our cabin on Tuesday where my grandparents live close by fingers crossed my grandmother doesn't have more baby cloths or advise about how we arnt getting pregnant because we need to use specific positions (ohhh yes she went there, because who doesn't want that conversation with their grandmother lol)


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Kat Im sorry #6 didn't end in a bfp :( I don't blame you for not wanting to tell your inlaws I don't know that I would either if I were you. But you need to do what is best for your mental health also :) and if that means not talking to them about it they will have to deal with that. I'm going up to our cabin on Tuesday where my grandparents live close by fingers crossed my grandmother doesn't have more baby cloths or advise about how we arnt getting pregnant because we need to use specific positions (ohhh yes she went there, because who doesn't want that conversation with their grandmother lol)


Thanks swimmy:flower:

Yeah it wasn't like it was a huge shocker, DH and I didn't have very high hopes since we had 5 failed ones before we went ahead with nr 6. The only thing bothering me is I can't start IVF before October since I would've liked to start before that but the hospital can't take us before that although we'll still try asking at the start of August if they've had any cancellations so there's an extremly slight possibility we could start end of August/start September instead but not counting on it. 

Yeah, I can't take talking to them about it anymore, especially my MIL is annoying about it. For the, babies just happen and no one in the family has ever had any issues so they have 0 experience with it. Plus despite having seeing a program on TV about how infertility is on the rise and that relaxing or adoption isn't going to help anyoneget pregnant, they keep on harping this junk to me:dohh: I just don't have the patience or the emotional capacity to hear it anymore, not when I need to be keeping as positive as possible and when I already have highly unfeeling family members that already are making things difficult:nope: I _might_ chicken out totally and have DH talk to them but we'll see, he's definitely going to be the one to tell them the IUI failed and hear their verbal garbage:growlmad:

Oy, can't you avoid her while you're there:wacko: She sounds like she may have mental health issues since she's acting this way. I come from a family filled with people that have Narcissistic Personality Disorder so know how it is. Maybe try asking her to back off and you don't wish to talk about it?


----------



## swimmyj1

Well I got my progesterone results back only 1.73 so they started me on metformin and after next ovulation progesterone. Im holding off going to the FS as long as possible sense none of it will be covered. Fingers crossed we get somewhere.

I'm gonna try and only see her when others are around she doesn't seem to bring anything up when my cousins are around thank goodness. Your right she probably does have something a little mentally wrong Ive hears stories of her baggering my mom for grandkids right after the wedding also. Thanks for listening to me vent. I'm sorry you have to wait so long for the next IVF that just stinks


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Well I got my progesterone results back only 1.73 so they started me on metformin and after next ovulation progesterone. Im holding off going to the FS as long as possible sense none of it will be covered. Fingers crossed we get somewhere.
> 
> I'm gonna try and only see her when others are around she doesn't seem to bring anything up when my cousins are around thank goodness. Your right she probably does have something a little mentally wrong Ive hears stories of her baggering my mom for grandkids right after the wedding also. Thanks for listening to me vent. I'm sorry you have to wait so long for the next IVF that just stinks


I hope that they help you get that BFP:flower:

Yeah, she could have NPD or something similar. Best to only see her then with other people if that keeps her somewhat in check. That's what I do with my NPD mother since it seems to take the edge off her cruelties.

Thanks, yeah it really stinks:nope: I hope we can get to the August meeting instead but as said, not holding my breathe since it would require one of those couples gets pregnant in the meantime and I know that chances for that are low.


----------



## swimmyj1

Question for you guys, so the nurse that called with my results said my other labs where fine (didn't give me the results except for the the progesterone) and when I asked if I ovulated she said yes. But with that low of a progesterone doesn't that mean I didn't??? I'm going to contact them again in the morning because I am very confused, but I think im done with just my OBGYN I think im going to suck it up and go to a specialist.


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi, everyone,

Here is my story:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/success-stories/2325001-success-ivf-after-7-years-trying.html

Good luck to everyone.
xxx


----------



## DBZ34

swimmyj1 said:


> Question for you guys, so the nurse that called with my results said my other labs where fine (didn't give me the results except for the the progesterone) and when I asked if I ovulated she said yes. But with that low of a progesterone doesn't that mean I didn't??? I'm going to contact them again in the morning because I am very confused, but I think im done with just my OBGYN I think im going to suck it up and go to a specialist.

Your progesterone number was pretty low. Anything between 3 and 30 shows that you've ovulated, so I might be concerned you hadn't. It's possible you didn't ovulate when you thought you had and you were only a couple of days past ovulation when you had your day 21 test...Maybe they were looking at the number and thinking that maybe you ovulated but the progesterone levels didn't stay high enough because of a deficiency? I would totally ask for clarification though. Maybe the nurse didn't actually know what numbers meant ovulation had occurred and was just saying yes. 

I had a similar issue because my doctor insisted I go on Day 21 when that's at the end of my cycles basically and so my number was low because I was about to have AF. I had to redo the test and my numbers were much better the second time around. But the redo was through an FS.


----------



## swimmyj1

I was looking at my chart if I ovulated the 1st time i got the +opk i would have only been 5dpo but if I got those other +opk on cd21 (also day i got labs drawn) and was wondering if maybe I ovulated then instead. sooo confusing!!! I talked with my doctor today and set up an appointment in Aug to see her face to face. I also stopped metformin this cycle so I'm wondering if that screwed stuff up. guess we will see when AF shows up. 

Thanks DB for listening to my rants lol


----------



## LikeTheStars

New here - my story:

I'm 32, husband is 34. For lots of complicated reasons we didn't start trying until February 2013 (when we'd been married almost 8 years). I had a VERY early miscarriage in August 2013, but haven't conceived since. I do have low progesterone (which my RE thinks was part of the miscarriage) so I've been on progesterone supplements on day 19-end of cycle since then (I think it's 100 mg twice a day). HSG in August 2014 showed no blockages or abnormalities, husband's SA came back "normal" (more on that in a second), but financial frustrations with lack of clarity on what the HSG would cost made us think about going to a fertility clinic since my insurance sucks and that way at least everything would be a fairly clear-cut cost.

Ultrasound in June at fertility clinic showed no abnormalities (but since then, at my last ultrasound, my doctor thinks there might be a uterine polyp, which looking back at my June US he can see hints of as well).

We had our first IUI this morning - I took Femara days 3-7, some ovarian cramping, then took the Ovidrel shot two nights ago. Husband's sample today was about 6 million which our doc said was on the low end but still totally doable. Turns out the SA he got in the winter wasn't quite interpreted correctly by my local OBGYN, and that "normal" is actually not quite accurate for his situation - which is GOOD news for us because it takes us out of the "unexplained infertility" category and into the "male factor" category. So our RE said today IUI was the best thing we could be doing (for financial reasons we won't be doing IVF).

My RE also said there is a chance I might have endo, but because my deductible is so high we want to wait until the next calendar year to do the laparoscopy if we don't get pregnant on this or the next couple of IUI cycles, just to make it possible to have surgery, max out my deductible, and then give birth in the same calendar year and save some money. (Even if I don't get pregnant that year, we at least want to max out my deductible early enough in the year to make it at least possible to have all those costs in one year!)

If I'm not pregnant this cycle, I'll go in to the RE on day 6 of the next cycle to have a test where they put some water in my uterus and "inflate" it so he can see better if what he saw was in fact a polyp. If it is, we'll figure out whether it can just be a D&C to get it out or if I need more involved surgery, and if that could be combined with an exploratory laparoscopy to check for endo. Still might wait until January to do any surgery, depending on expense.

So that's where we are now. I had some spotting and cramping and mild queasiness after the IUI this morning but I think my body just doesn't like my cervix being messed with (I full-on passed out during my HSG). 

I haven't really had any reason to hope for at least a year, I rarely take pregnancy tests because my period comes on time and doesn't leave room for waiting and wondering, and I'm a bit scared now to have an actual reason to get my hopes up. I don't normally have much stress during a two week wait but oh boy am I feeling it already.

Nice to "meet" everyone :)


----------



## KatO79

Welcome LikeTheStars:flower: Sorry it took me so long to reply, I saw your post but got distracted with other Things and forgot to say hi:dohh:

I'm so sorry you're also having so many problems conceiving and very sorry about your m/c :( We all know what it's like to have problems conceiving on this thread, unfortunately:nope: 

I really hope your IUI takes :thumbup: 

I'm the same way, I think I've only used 1 HPT last July (so 2014) but it was just AF being 5 days late:wacko: Otherwise AF has either been on time or a couple of days early:dohh: I did experience a CP last April though but that's the closest I've gotten:nope:

Yeah the 2WW are horrible after IUI:nope: My advice is to try and distract yourself as much as possible with other things, maybe even take up a hobby:flower: I've started making my own earrings which is fun and distracts me pretty good. 

If this IUI doesn't work (but of course FXed it will!), will you at one point be going over to injectables? And how many IUIs are you going to be doing? I've been through 6 (failed) IUIs myself, all with injectables, so know a bit about them (am currently waiting to do IVF in October since the hospital can't fit us in before that):blush:


----------



## swimmyj1

AF finally showed up a week late :dohh: but this cycle I'm gonna do clomid and progesterone so hoping my DH's swimmers are a little bit better! 

If not I made an appointment with the fertility specialist in 6 months and we will move on to IUI.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> AF finally showed up a week late :dohh: but this cycle I'm gonna do clomid and progesterone so hoping my DH's swimmers are a little bit better!
> 
> If not I made an appointment with the fertility specialist in 6 months and we will move on to IUI.


Awww so sorry swimmy :( I tried something similar last year with AF showing up 5 days late. It totally stinks to have your hopes up and then AF comes:nope:

Hope Clomid works for you and you won't need to move on to IUI :dust:

AFM nothing much going on since we're NTNP until our October IVF. Have no idea where I am in my cycle since I'm not paying much attention but I think I may have Oed which would fit in with my normal cycle I think :shrug: Anyway, feel like time is dragging on at the moment until our 1st meeting with the hospital the 28th of September:nope: Looking forward to going to DH's and mine mutual friend's wedding on Friday (sorry if I said Saturday at one point, it's on Friday) and then taking off for a 1 week vacation in Toscana:thumbup:

How's everyone else feeling/doing:flower:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Morning ladies, sorry I've been awol - had a weird cycle, 64 days with positive opk (finally) at cd50. AF arrived Sunday and is making her presence know! Hubby got really upset when AF turned up, he's finally starting to talk to me about how he feels about this journey. It's great because it means I don't feel so lonely. 

How are you all? Welcome to the newbies x


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Morning ladies, sorry I've been awol - had a weird cycle, 64 days with positive opk (finally) at cd50. AF arrived Sunday and is making her presence know! Hubby got really upset when AF turned up, he's finally starting to talk to me about how he feels about this journey. It's great because it means I don't feel so lonely.
> 
> How are you all? Welcome to the newbies x


Hi wannabemummyb:flower:

Sorry you had such a long cycle, that must've been horrible:nope: Glad to hear that your DH is being vocal about how he feels. It's so important when your DH/OH shares their feelings and you can talk to each other about how you're feeling, especially if you don't have anyone else to turn to (other than the ladies on BnB of course).

As you can see, all 6 IUIs failed so we'll be starting IVF in October since our first meeting with the hospital we've been referred to is September 28th (they're on vacation almost all of July and couldn't fit us in before). Until then, DH and I are NTNP and just BDing whenever we want, not giving a fig about my cycle:thumbup: It's very refreshing.

BTW did you ever get a hold of any of those books I recommended?


----------



## swimmyj1

trying not to put too much hope into this 1st cycle of clomid. idk i just have a funny feeling that its not going to work and we are going to need an IUI or something. But guess i would rather be a little bit apprehensive than get my hopes up every time


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, sorry I've been awol - had a weird cycle, 64 days with positive opk (finally) at cd50. AF arrived Sunday and is making her presence know! Hubby got really upset when AF turned up, he's finally starting to talk to me about how he feels about this journey. It's great because it means I don't feel so lonely.
> 
> How are you all? Welcome to the newbies x
> 
> 
> Hi wannabemummyb:flower:
> 
> Sorry you had such a long cycle, that must've been horrible:nope: Glad to hear that your DH is being vocal about how he feels. It's so important when your DH/OH shares their feelings and you can talk to each other about how you're feeling, especially if you don't have anyone else to turn to (other than the ladies on BnB of course).
> 
> As you can see, all 6 IUIs failed so we'll be starting IVF in October since our first meeting with the hospital we've been referred to is September 28th (they're on vacation almost all of July and couldn't fit us in before). Until then, DH and I are NTNP and just BDing whenever we want, not giving a fig about my cycle:thumbup: It's very refreshing.
> 
> BTW did you ever get a hold of any of those books I recommended?Click to expand...

Sorry for your failed IUI.

Not got round to reading the books, they are on my list. I'm doing a work course at the moment which is taking up a lot of time


----------



## Myshelsong

Hello Ladies. 

I am still officially on break but thought I would update you and say hi to the new ladies. Hi Everyone, Welcome to the thread, I know it is hard finding yourself here but i think you will find the support you are looking for through whatever step on the journey that you are.

We have officially stopped "Trying" now. We got pulled into the Dr office to discuss the next steps and he recommended additional testing. Which is what we were hoping for since you know we are still Undiagnosed as to the issue.
So we have completed an addition Sperm DNA test, I had a hydro something where there is a camera that is inserted into the Uterus and they take sames of the lining (so much better than the HSG, I found it almost painless) and I am having an MRI done to see if there are any issues inside the lining of my uterus. 
If all of that comes back I am requesting NK blood work done, and we will proceed to IVF. 

In the mean time we have started the adoption process here in Ontario. We have signed up for PRIDE training (which is mandatory) and will be meeting with an adoption agent pretty soon after that to start the home study sessions. This could take up to a year to complete, so might as well start this process as well eh?

The last few months have been so hard to get through. The waiting and uncertainty, now the conscious decision to not try is almost relieving yet not at the same time. I am just glad that there is a possibility we may get an answer to why we are in this mess. i just hope we can live with the answer. And i sincerely hope we get one.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> I am still officially on break but thought I would update you and say hi to the new ladies. Hi Everyone, Welcome to the thread, I know it is hard finding yourself here but i think you will find the support you are looking for through whatever step on the journey that you are.
> 
> We have officially stopped "Trying" now. We got pulled into the Dr office to discuss the next steps and he recommended additional testing. Which is what we were hoping for since you know we are still Undiagnosed as to the issue.
> So we have completed an addition Sperm DNA test, I had a hydro something where there is a camera that is inserted into the Uterus and they take sames of the lining (so much better than the HSG, I found it almost painless) and I am having an MRI done to see if there are any issues inside the lining of my uterus.
> If all of that comes back I am requesting NK blood work done, and we will proceed to IVF.
> 
> In the mean time we have started the adoption process here in Ontario. We have signed up for PRIDE training (which is mandatory) and will be meeting with an adoption agent pretty soon after that to start the home study sessions. This could take up to a year to complete, so might as well start this process as well eh?
> 
> The last few months have been so hard to get through. The waiting and uncertainty, now the conscious decision to not try is almost relieving yet not at the same time. I am just glad that there is a possibility we may get an answer to why we are in this mess. i just hope we can live with the answer. And i sincerely hope we get one.


Aww Myshel, I get your pain:hugs: I truely hope that IVF will be the answer for you. I'm personally looking forward to starting in October. FXed we both get lucky 1st time :dust: Here's hoping you get your answer to what's wrong!

Yeah if it takes that long, then I totally understand you starting the adoption process. Hope it all goes well and that you get your baby very quickly afterwards!

AFM I just got back from a 1 week trip to Italy. We were in Venice and then went to Toscana/Florence. It was a really nice trip:thumbup:

I think I may be 1-2 days late but we'll see. My hopes are of course pretty darn low after having TTCed for so long. Planning on testing Tuesday morning if AF doesn't show up by then since I have experienced being 1-2 days late before and don't want to waste a test:nope:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## KatO79

So I used one of my specially imported FRERs to get a BFN:nope: Not even the slightest hint of a line. So I doubt at this point I'm pregnant, AF is just being evil again. She's still not in sight but I was 5 days late once last year. Now that I think about it, it was about the same time, end July-start August :shrug: So sure she'll make her appearance soon. 

Anyway forgot to remind hubby to call the hospital to ask if anyone's cancelled so just sent him an SMS. I seriously doubt it but we can just try asking and not have to wonder "what if?"


----------



## adidrea

wannabemummyb said:


> Morning ladies, sorry I've been awol - had a weird cycle, 64 days with positive opk (finally) at cd50. AF arrived Sunday and is making her presence know! Hubby got really upset when AF turned up, he's finally starting to talk to me about how he feels about this journey. It's great because it means I don't feel so lonely.
> 
> How are you all? Welcome to the newbies x

Hi wannabemummyb, that's great that your hubby is coming around! I'm still waiting for the day when mine does, I think he's still in denial and just keeps telling me that we're "wasting our money". I'm trying to explain but I still feel a little like I'm on my own in this. Sighhhh. They don't understand! 

What are your plans for this cycle? 



KatO79 said:


> So I used one of my specially imported FRERs to get a BFN:nope: Not even the slightest hint of a line. So I doubt at this point I'm pregnant, AF is just being evil again. She's still not in sight but I was 5 days late once last year. Now that I think about it, it was about the same time, end July-start August :shrug: So sure she'll make her appearance soon.
> 
> Anyway forgot to remind hubby to call the hospital to ask if anyone's cancelled so just sent him an SMS. I seriously doubt it but we can just try asking and not have to wonder "what if?"

Awww Kat, don't give up! Sometimes it's too early for even the super tests to tell. At least that's what I'm trying to tell myself...I did a test this morning and also BFN. This is about 12 days post IUI for me so I go in for a blood test on Friday. I don't feel pregnant at all though, no symptoms whatsoever so maybe this cycle wasn't it for us either. :nope:



I hope you're all doing well! Welcome to all the newbies, good to have you around! I have been really busy with work recently so I haven't been posting as much. I have to go to a conference in the middle of this month for a week and I'm just really hoping that AF comes at an opportune time so that I don't have to skip next month's IUI.

FX for all of you in the 2WW! Hope we get some BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

It wasn't too early to test as I was a couple of days late. AF is pretty much here since I'm bleeding a lot and cramping.

I think DH and I will continue to be NTNP. Something is clearly wrong and we're definitely gonna need IVF to get pregnant. Can't start until October and if it's first after AF, then it'll be end of October I think. Just hate we'll be going through 3 cycles more of this :nope:


----------



## godskid

Hi ladies , thought of giving a little hope by sharing my story . me and DH had been trying since 2009 that I dont even remember the number of clomid cycles we did. I also went for alternative medicines. we were classified unexplained. 

After an HSG , laproscopy and 6 IUIs we went for IVF-ICSI . Here we pay all the infertility treatments from our own pocket .
We did two FETs from the embryos obtained . Though my doctors tried to blame the failure of both FETs on bad luck , I observed that for both FETs my embies were not even early blasts by day5.Doctors seemed to care less about it .For that reason i decided to discard the 3 embies left from the first IVF-ICSI.

When i went in for my next IVF ( at bournhall clinic), I brought the quality issue into the doctors attention , she did a fresh 2 day transfer for me ... and here I am 32 weeks preggo .

So it can happen even after 6 yrs of waiting ... I pray that all of you ladies are blessed soon and hope that God wont keep you waiting any longer ... loads of good luck dears.


----------



## DBZ34

Hey ladies, 

I'm back! So, the plan is IUI #3 next cycle using injectibles and femara, since that worked for me last time I did it. I'm really really hoping that 1) the IUI will work and 2) I'll be able to keep the baby or babies once they start growing. I'm hoping to get in for a quick NK cells test at the first sign of pregnancy since that was the only thing that has come back as slightly abnormal during all of my recurrent mc testing. So I'm definitely going to test out the trigger and see what happens. 

This cycle has been weird and I had a pretty severe tooth infection (due to completely incompetent dental work I had done by a flashy dentist who spent most of his time flirting with his dental assistants) at the beginning of it, so I'm not holding out much hope. We didn't get a lot of BD in because I just wasn't feeling up to it. But, who knows. I guess I'll see how it all pans out this month. But if it doesn't work out, at least I've got the IUI to look forward to.


----------



## swimmyj1

Started on progesterone today (this stuff is yucky lol) first cycle of clomid not feeling very hopeful but at least being on progesterone will keep AF away until after my vacation. DH was away when i ovulated so we only bd the day before. Do you guys think i should just call the specialist and get in instead of wasting more time?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hey ladies, so AF looks more like it was an early mc. The bleeding turned into flooding and I passed several huge clots, the first the size of my hand. Docs fobbing me off a little and just saying the mc is because my thyroid is still not right. 

Hopefully, we will get a sticky one soon xx


----------



## deafgal01

Kat- I'm doing ok. I'm happier lately as I've managed to refocus on God and work on grad school. Haven't tried again for a baby since. Not sure when we'll start trying again but it's been on hold for so long that I don't know if we'll ever get there but at least I'm finally happy again now and I don't want to lose that.

I see everyone is at different stages now. Hope everything works out for all of you!


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Hey ladies, so AF looks more like it was an early mc. The bleeding turned into flooding and I passed several huge clots, the first the size of my hand. Docs fobbing me off a little and just saying the mc is because my thyroid is still not right.
> 
> Hopefully, we will get a sticky one soon xx


Awww I'm so sorry wannabemummyb:hugs: I hope you soon get that rainbow :flower:




deafgal01 said:


> Kat- I'm doing ok. I'm happier lately as I've managed to refocus on God and work on grad school. Haven't tried again for a baby since. Not sure when we'll start trying again but it's been on hold for so long that I don't know if we'll ever get there but at least I'm finally happy again now and I don't want to lose that.
> 
> I see everyone is at different stages now. Hope everything works out for all of you!


Good to hear you're doing well:flower: I hope one day you guys will give it another try though but take all the time you want off to be happy and enjoy your life :thumbup: Wish I could do that but at age 36, don't have the time :nope:

AFM just taking things easy the next 1½ months or so until our 1st meeting with the hospital. DH and I are talking about starting to look around for a house closer to his new job (takes him 1 hour and 15 minutes to drive each way and he wants to cut it down by about half or so) so maybe I can distract myself with that soon. We'll be waiting to buy until his 3 month trial period is over to be sure but after that, we can buy. We just need to figure out what areas we want to look in and what our price range is. A friend of DH's sent us a link to a cooperative apartment but we want to own a house (with a small garden but large lawn) since we've been renting the last 5 years or so (his parents and another couple own the apartment) and before that had a really small cooperative apartment (that was technically DH's, I just moved in:haha:). 

BTW I'm thinking that the royal jelly I was taking is partly to blame for why my AF was late. Does anyone know if that's possible? I started taking it around 6-7 days after I Oed and AF came about 2-3 days after I stopped taking it. Does it sound plausible to anyone?


----------



## DBZ34

wannab- :hugs: So sorry to her that. And I'm sorry the doctors aren't taking you seriously. Hopefully you'll get a sticky bean soon! :hugs: 

Kat - That sounds plausible to me. Royal Jelly does mimic hormones, so the drop in the extra hormones probably brought on AF. Maybe you should start taking it before ovulation and see if it makes a difference. It is supposed to improve egg quality and up the libido too. ;)


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Kat - That sounds plausible to me. Royal Jelly does mimic hormones, so the drop in the extra hormones probably brought on AF. Maybe you should start taking it before ovulation and see if it makes a difference. It is supposed to improve egg quality and up the libido too. ;)


Hmmm question is if it'd delay O which wouldn't be good in my case as I O CD13-14? That's the reason I wanted to start taking it, to see if it'll help us for our IVF since I figured maybe it takes a few cycles before you see the improvement.

Can't decide if I should start taking it now since it's around CD6 now:shrug:


----------



## CruzinMomma

Hi Ladies, 
I am new and wanted to introduce my self. I am 41 and DH is 45, we have been LTTTC since 2007 (almost 8 years), we decided 2 years ago that in order to save our marriage and our sanity we would take a break and re-think what we wanted to do. As much as I want to say I was ok and got over it, I really didn't and I still very much want to have a baby. I want to kick my self because we took this break but the reality was that we just couldn't afford to do IUI or IVF and my insurance at the time didn't even cover preliminary testing to determine that we needed a FS to help us. I paid to see a FS out of pocket and the test alone with out insurance were expensive.

Our financial situation has not changed much but I have new insurance and a new job. This insurance will at least cover IUI and a couple of rounds of IVF. 

I here in the hopes that talking and stalking LOL will help clear my mind as to what to do moving forward. I keep thinking about our age mostly :cry: 

Thanks for hearing me out


----------



## KatO79

CruzinMomma said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new and wanted to introduce my self. I am 41 and DH is 45, we have been LTTTC since 2007 (almost 8 years), we decided 2 years ago that in order to save our marriage and our sanity we would take a break and re-think what we wanted to do. As much as I want to say I was ok and got over it, I really didn't and I still very much want to have a baby. I want to kick my self because we took this break but the reality was that we just couldn't afford to do IUI or IVF and my insurance at the time didn't even cover preliminary testing to determine that we needed a FS to help us. I paid to see a FS out of pocket and the test alone with out insurance were expensive.
> 
> Our financial situation has not changed much but I have new insurance and a new job. This insurance will at least cover IUI and a couple of rounds of IVF.
> 
> I here in the hopes that talking and stalking LOL will help clear my mind as to what to do moving forward. I keep thinking about our age mostly :cry:
> 
> Thanks for hearing me out


Welcome CruzinMomma:flower:

Wow 8 years is a long time:wacko: Good thing that you now have better insurance so you can look into more testing and treatments. What test did you get done back then? I'd say if you can afford it that you should probably start treatment and do what you feel comfortable with, especially when you've been trying for that long. Hopefully IUI or IVF will do the trick:thumbup:

I'm sure the break was probably good for you both. DH and I are on forced break until we can start in October as the hospital doesn't have room for us until then. So we're NTNP until then and it's been pretty good. If I was younger (like late 20s or even very early 30s), I would've taken a longer break but feel you on the age thing, I'm 36 so don't have the time fertility wise since I'm assuming it can only go downhill.


----------



## CruzinMomma

KatO79 said:


> Welcome CruzinMomma:flower:
> 
> Wow 8 years is a long time:wacko: Good thing that you now have better insurance so you can look into more testing and treatments. What test did you get done back then? I'd say if you can afford it that you should probably start treatment and do what you feel comfortable with, especially when you've been trying for that long. Hopefully IUI or IVF will do the trick:thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure the break was probably good for you both. DH and I are on forced break until we can start in October as the hospital doesn't have room for us until then. So we're NTNP until then and it's been pretty good. If I was younger (like late 20s or even very early 30s), I would've taken a longer break but feel you on the age thing, I'm 36 so don't have the time fertility wise since I'm assuming it can only go downhill.

*I had both dye & saline HSG tests (small blockage on my left ovary found via the dye version). I had multiple pelvic sonograms and did 4 unsuccessful rounds of clomid (my numbers were to low) as well as a SA for DH. The FS we had at the time told us with DHs slow motility and my problems with ovulation, our next step would of been IUI but we couldnt afford out of pocket back then. The break did help and I am hoping a new FS will be able to pick up where we left off and not make me do the HSG test again, I am totally open to any other test. And I would like DH to have another SA. I agree with not being able to take long breaks, I keep thinking in the back of my mind Im running out of time (so much for a relaxing break)

Thanks for welcoming me, and good luck on your journey as well *


----------



## KatO79

CruzinMomma said:


> *I had both dye & saline HSG tests (small blockage on my left ovary found via the dye version). I had multiple pelvic sonograms and did 4 unsuccessful rounds of clomid (my numbers were to low) as well as a SA for DH. The FS we had at the time told us with DHs slow motility and my problems with ovulation, our next step would of been IUI but we couldnt afford out of pocket back then. The break did help and I am hoping a new FS will be able to pick up where we left off and not make me do the HSG test again, I am totally open to any other test. And I would like DH to have another SA. I agree with not being able to take long breaks, I keep thinking in the back of my mind Im running out of time (so much for a relaxing break)
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me, and good luck on your journey as well *


Did they check your hormones as well? I know mine did a CD3 hormone check and in some countries they also do CD21 hormone check. I don't know what the rules are but if this was done some years ago, one could fear they might want to re-test you both since things could've changed since:shrug:

Yeah, once you hit around mid-30s and over, you feel you don't have time to take a break for 1-2 years:nope: Otherwise I might've given us 1 more year to try naturally before asking for the referral and starting my IUIs. But totally feel you on the time issue. I actually always said I wanted to have baby #1 (give birth) at latest when I was 35, then had to push it to 36 and am now pushing it to 37 (since my birthday's in May):dohh: Guess we should've started TTCing 1-2 years sooner (at least) but nothing to be done now:shrug:

Thank you and here's hoping you soon get the help you need and your BFP shortly after :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Lol I wanted to be done with all three children by the time I was 30! Now 34 and doesn't look like this is ever going to happen.

WelcomeCruzin. I hope that your new FS will speed the process along for you guys. They will probably do a SA for sure, as well as test the hormones but those are easy and don't take a lot of time as you know. 
I have my MRI next week then the fallow up appointment second week in September to discuss next step. IVF or we give up I guess.


----------



## DBZ34

I am another one that wishes we hadn't waited so long...If I knew then what I know now. I thought I could at least have two by 30, but in the back of my mind, I knew fertility issues did happen in my family. I couldn't get DH to budge though. Even now when I say we should have started earlier, he says that if we would have gotten pregnant, he wasn't ready to be a father back then. But now, all his friends are having kids and he feels left out...and I feel guilty. But, hey ho. What can you do. I can't turn back time unfortunately. 

But, in more positive news. IUI cycle #3 has just started! I start Femara tomorrow and then I'll do injectibles for 3 days after I finish the Femara to hopefully grow those follies nice and big. Last time we did injectibles, I had 4-5 eggs ready to go, so I'm hoping for similar results. We're also planning ahead with BDing and making sure DH will have a good amount of time between our last BD and the IUI. Last IUI, the timing was bad and so his count suffered because it was only like a 24hr hold or something.

I've got my scan to check progress on next Saturday...But I'm going to be doing A LOT of opks, just to make sure we don't almost miss our chance to do the IUI, like we did last time. 

My FS said I embarrassed him because he thought he knew what was going to happen in my cycle and I called 5 days earlier than expected telling them that I thought I was about to ovulate...which I was. So, they've adjusted my cycle timing so that we will hopefully be able to get in before my body decides it's ready to pop. 

This is one of those times I think my FS and IUI team was so much better when I was in England. I had a baseline scan and scans every other day to monitor follicle growth. Here, they're just kind of crossing their fingers and hoping it all works out... But I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a good amount of eggs, a good amount of sperm, fertilization and a nice long pregnancy.


----------



## deafgal01

Cruzin- welcome. That's where I am right now - I'm on break trying to save myself and my marriage. The 2 tries at IUI really messed with my mental so I've been on break ever since. Hopefully soon we'll start trying again here somehow - we don't have any money for IUIs or IVFs and insurance doesn't cover any of that. Hope you get your baby soon.

DZ- good luck. I think it's funny when we know our bodies better than our FS. :haha: Glad you guys caught it in time and I hope it results in a bpf which will lead to a baby after a nice long pregnancy!


----------



## DBZ34

deafgal01 said:


> Cruzin- welcome. That's where I am right now - I'm on break trying to save myself and my marriage. The 2 tries at IUI really messed with my mental so I've been on break ever since. Hopefully soon we'll start trying again here somehow - we don't have any money for IUIs or IVFs and insurance doesn't cover any of that. Hope you get your baby soon.
> 
> DZ- good luck. I think it's funny when we know our bodies better than our FS. :haha: Glad you guys caught it in time and I hope it results in a bpf which will lead to a baby after a nice long pregnancy!


Thanks, dg! 

When you do feel ready to try again, have you considered home insemination? I know a few ladies on here have done it and have had some success. And it saves lots of money compared to IUI/IVF.


----------



## deafgal01

That is what I am thinking about but not entirely at ease with the idea still.


----------



## wannabemummyb

AF got me again yesterday :(


----------



## deafgal01

Wanna - that sucks! Have a glass of wine today if you can.


----------



## KatO79

Sorry wannabemummyb:hugs: Treat yourself to something this week, like a glass of wine or something else you enjoy.

AFM nothing much. I'm starting to get increased CM so think I'll soon be Oing, think it'll happen tomorrow if my cycle is how it normally is. So I don't think the royal jelly is delaying O but time will tell for sure. It'll be interesting to see if it delays AF this time. We BDed yesterday morning so we'll see since I don't know if we'll get another BD session in there, only if we're in the mood since we're technically NTNP:winkwink:


----------



## DBZ34

Good luck, Kat! 

AFM - I'm trying to be relaxed as much as I can be while working a stressful job, being on call and having our new employee call me twice an hour every hour last night until like 6am. I'm running off of no sleep really at the moment. But, I'm excited because we're in the middle of the IUI cycle. 

I just started the injectible part of the cycle after 4 days of Femara. I thought I'd feel my ovaries a bit more today than I had been previously (Lefty was really pinging a couple of days ago, Righty is putting in minimal work it seems), but nothing so far. I can't tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing. But, I guess we'll see on Saturday, when I have my u/s to see what's going on in there. I'm hoping to have at least 4 good follies...but I guess we'll see what happens. I've been sending my follies good growing vibes...And then I have to make it through the TWW...gosh, this cycle is moving super slow. But, that's probably just the anticipation of the outcome. 


How's everyone else doing?


----------



## deafgal01

Doing ok. Bit bummed AF showed yet again but then again I don't even have any chance at this thing...


----------



## KatO79

FXed DBZ34:thumbup:

Sorry AF showed up deafgal:hugs:

AFM I'm almost 100% sure I did in fact O Tuesday so it's a waiting game:coffee: Didn't get any more BDing sessions before (although we had one after:dohh:) but I guess my extremely minimal chances are there since we BDed 2 days before O:shrug:

Just wish the days up to September 28th would go really fast, would really like to talk to our new RE (don't even know who it'll be at the hospital) and hear what they think about our chances with IVF and if they have any concerns about me or my eggs. I hope they're all as lovely as the people at the clinic were, they were so nice and supportive so I'm hoping the people at the hospital will be as well.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey everyone 
Things here have been going pretty slow, nothing overly exciting. Had my final tests done and now waiting to see the Dr on the 14th of September. Right now I am looking after my cousins three month old while she is visiting her sister with the other two children and it is crazy. I never realized how much my DH wanted a kid until I saw her with him. It is super cute and makes me feel that if I've isn't an option adoption will be a viable option that will make us both happy.
Sorry af hit some of you. I know the feeling.


----------



## KatO79

Aww Myshel know how you feel. my DH and I went recently to this theater piece that partly took place outside and we got these small books we had to answer questions in. In what is missing in his life, he wrote "A child", really broke my heart :( I'm so glad that you're feeling so good about adoption now.

AFM AF is on her way but I had a feeling she would so not too disappointed:shrug: I honestly think we have an issue and really do need IVF to get pregnant. AF is definitely delayed by at least 1 day which is good, I'm hoping she'll be delayed again by 1-2 days more next cycle as well so if we'll be doing the short protocol, we can start right after our 1st meeting with the RE.


----------



## KatO79

How's everyone doing these days? This thread has gone pretty quiet:wacko:

AFM I'm currently trying to come up with questions for our IVF RE since in about 2½ weeks we'll be meeting with him/her. I don't have any questions about IVF or anything so thinking it'd mostly be questions concerning DH and I, our chances, ect. DH is supposed to be thinking up any questions he has (plus reading about IVF to see if he has any questions about it) but I doubt he'll get that done:dohh: Told him to write down anything he comes up with but he'll just procrastinate writing any down and then forget any questions:dohh::nope:

I'm open for any suggestions since I'm horrible thinking up questions:haha::blush:


----------



## DBZ34

It has gone a bit quiet, hasn't it? 

I'm in the middle of limbo land at the moment. I just had my beta today, so I'll know for sure soon. I had a couple of tests that looked positive, though the one that had a really visible pink line (that DH and I both saw and hugged about) faded like an hour after I took it and now I'm convinced it was some sort of fluke or a weird evap or something. Today's test kind of looks like it has a line, but there's a weird spot where the line is supposed to be, so maybe it's affecting my perception of the line. Basically, I'm driving myself crazy, but I'm hoping I'll hear my results later today or tomorrow morning. The beta will be conclusive though, so at least there's that. 

My nurse will probably think I'm crazy if it's negative, since I called her all excited after I first saw the line on my test (before it faded away into barely there nothingness). But I'm hoping we'll hear good news...


----------



## DandJ

Kat - the meeting is quickly approaching! My questions would be what are the success rates with first time IVFs at your facility and then I would ask about the medication. Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes!

DBZ- Ugh, such torture about the faint lines! Hoping you get excellent results that will make you continue to be excited! :D


AFM, I am having my first medicated IUI in October with 25mg Clomid, Prometrium & Ovidrel. I am nervous as heck since I tend be a Debbie downer and not set high expectations so I won't be disappointed later. Doctor has high hopes we should be able to be successful the first time with me having good enough FSH results, both tubes open, I'm "young" and DH's swimmers are normal. It's hard to be optimistic but we shall see!


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck ladies. I haven't officially jumped on the ttc boat again just yet but I think I'm mentally trying to get ready to give it another try with home insemination (from donor).


----------



## KatO79

Good luck DBZ34 :dust:

Thanks DandJ:flower: Hope your IUI works for you! I can understand you not having expectations up though. Our RE thought IUI would _definitely_ work for us as well do to my test results (CD3 hormones, HSG) but yet here I am, 6 failed IUIs later:nope: Not to get you even more negative! I just wish I had had less expectations going into doing IUI as well. Hopefully it will work for you though!

Wow so exciting deafgal, which month are you thinking about trying?


----------



## DandJ

Eeek - well, now I'm really not sure!! :haha: But 6, wow! Did your insurance cover those or were they out of pocket?


----------



## KatO79

DandJ said:


> Eeek - well, now I'm really not sure!! :haha: But 6, wow! Did your insurance cover those or were they out of pocket?


Well I live in Denmark where they see infertility as a disease so the state pays (providing you're TTC #1), except for the hormones (that you pay for yourself). Although taxes on paychecks here are about 45% plus we pay a 25% tax on everything in this country so in a way, we're paying:winkwink: But you have to have been trying for a minimum of 12 months to get the referral to get the "free" tries (6 IUIs and 3 IVFs). Otherwise you must pay for it yourself.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck dBZ!!!

This summer has been thankfully pretty low key over here. We have our appointment on Monday with the Dr and the start of PRIDE training on Saturday so things are finally starting. Not sure how I feel about any of this but it is what it is. How does one react to finding out if they can even qualify for ivf. Ugh


----------



## DandJ

KatO79 said:


> DandJ said:
> 
> 
> Eeek - well, now I'm really not sure!! :haha: But 6, wow! Did your insurance cover those or were they out of pocket?
> 
> 
> Well I live in Denmark where they see infertility as a disease so the state pays (providing you're TTC #1), except for the hormones (that you pay for yourself). Although taxes on paychecks here are about 45% plus we pay a 25% tax on everything in this country so in a way, we're paying:winkwink: But you have to have been trying for a minimum of 12 months to get the referral to get the "free" tries (6 IUIs and 3 IVFs). Otherwise you must pay for it yourself.Click to expand...

Holy moly!!! That is a lot of taxes you guys pay! So in most likely does even out. 

Hoping the IVF will work for you!


----------



## KatO79

DandJ said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DandJ said:
> 
> 
> Eeek - well, now I'm really not sure!! :haha: But 6, wow! Did your insurance cover those or were they out of pocket?
> 
> 
> Well I live in Denmark where they see infertility as a disease so the state pays (providing you're TTC #1), except for the hormones (that you pay for yourself). Although taxes on paychecks here are about 45% plus we pay a 25% tax on everything in this country so in a way, we're paying:winkwink: But you have to have been trying for a minimum of 12 months to get the referral to get the "free" tries (6 IUIs and 3 IVFs). Otherwise you must pay for it yourself.Click to expand...
> 
> Holy moly!!! That is a lot of taxes you guys pay! So in most likely does even out.
> 
> Hoping the IVF will work for you!Click to expand...


Yep, it's expensive to live here:wacko: 

Thanks, I really hope your IUI works for you :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Best of luck DBz34!

Kat - hope your meeting goes well

Deafgal - fx for your at home insem. Hope it works for you.

AFM - when I said AF got me in July - actually turned out to be an early mc. The first day was more like spotting, so thought it might be IP did a test, got a bfp then started miscarrying on the way to work a couple of days later. My GP thinks it's because my thyroid levels are still not right - so they are trying to get them sorted. This time we decided not to have a TTC break and just get straight back on the TTC wagon


----------



## deafgal01

Kat- I'm not sure. It's kind of wait and see approach. I could have given it a try this past month but donor was busy so I decided that was God saying "not yet." It sucks though because I would have preferred to inseminate on the weekend but so far it looks like for the next 5 to 6 cycles it'll be during the week (like the week of the 23 something) which means December would be out for sure. November might not happen. But any other months we might have a chance to give it a go maybe...

Wanna- Thanks!


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Best of luck DBz34!
> 
> Kat - hope your meeting goes well
> 
> Deafgal - fx for your at home insem. Hope it works for you.
> 
> AFM - when I said AF got me in July - actually turned out to be an early mc. The first day was more like spotting, so thought it might be IP did a test, got a bfp then started miscarrying on the way to work a couple of days later. My GP thinks it's because my thyroid levels are still not right - so they are trying to get them sorted. This time we decided not to have a TTC break and just get straight back on the TTC wagon

Thanks wanna:flower::flower:

I'm so sorry about your MC wanna :(:hugs: Hopefully your GP will soon have your thyroid levels on an even keel and you'll get your rainbow soon after:hugs:





deafgal01 said:


> Kat- I'm not sure. It's kind of wait and see approach. I could have given it a try this past month but donor was busy so I decided that was God saying "not yet." It sucks though because I would have preferred to inseminate on the weekend but so far it looks like for the next 5 to 6 cycles it'll be during the week (like the week of the 23 something) which means December would be out for sure. November might not happen. But any other months we might have a chance to give it a go maybe...


I don't know about home inseminations so pardon me if these are _really_ dumb questions: Why can't you do it on a weekday and it has to be during a weekend? Can't you take those hours off?

I hope you soon can start giving those home inseminations a go and that it works for you :dust:


----------



## deafgal01

Ovulation timing? My cycles are natural- I am just going with my body signs right now and still need to get new opk but yeah cycle day 15 usually is during the week and I am trying to avoid taking time off work as my donor works too so we would have to work around the work schedule anyways.


----------



## thumpette

Hiya, hoping to join this thread. Not sure if I qualify as ltttc but I sure feel it. I was initially ttc for 18 months. I got blood tests and oh got semen analysis and we were told everything was fine and that we'd conceive naturally. I was 30 at the time. Fast forward to April 2014 and I got my bfp. Everything progressed perfectly with the pregnancy and at the 20 week scan we found out that we were having a little boy and that everything looked perfect. I was due on NYE 2014. I went overdue and was having regular scans but on Jan 11th presented with reduced movement to be told that our baby had no heartbeat. Max was born silently the next day weighing 7pound 5. It was a problem with the blood vessels in the placenta. Obviously we're grieving and devastated and heartbroken. We can never replace Max but I'm desperate to try again. We started ttc 6 weeks after he was born. Physically I healed very well- I went a bit mad exercising and I'm now 1.5 stone lighter than I was when I got pregnant with Max. I've been temping and opking. For the first few months my luteal phase was shot- only 8 days a lot of the time. I've been taking b complex vits and it's now 13 days. I started attending a fertility clinic called Napro who are all about tweaking the levels rather than going straight for ivf. 2 months of tracking later and they have confirmed that my progesterone is low. This month I'm taking 5 Femera on day 3 to stimulate ovaries, then having follicle tracking to see if that's worked and then having a pregnl injection and progesterone support. Might take a few cycles to get it right but feeling hopeful that at least something is happening. Also on a load of supplements and a mad diet where I can't have any dairy, gluten, eggs, beef or lamb. It'll be all worth it to one day have a healthy baby to bring home. I just want to say that I consider myself so lucky to have experienced the joy of pregnancy with Max. I wish the outcome was different but I wouldn't wish him away for a second xxx


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the thread! Fx that the steps your taking now help you get your bfp x


----------



## deafgal01

Welcome thump, you do qualify considering 18 months was a long time to conceive Max. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope it won't take as long this time around for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart goes out to you. Welcome to the thread, I truly hope that this journey has a happy ending for you soon.


----------



## KatO79

So sorry about your loss thumpette :( I hope you soon get your rainbow baby :dust:

AFM going to my meeting at the IVF hospital tomorrow afternoon, Danish time. It starts at 3:30PM and ends around 6:00PM. So will update once I get home how it went and what the plan is:thumbup:


----------



## deafgal01

Best of luck Kat! Do keep us posted.


----------



## KatO79

I will deafgal :)

BTW DH and I were at his parents' house for dinner last night. We mentioned we were going to that meeting and then my MIL started talking about eating healthy. So now not only am I not positive enough, she assumes I don't eat healthy enough because otherwise I'd be pregnant by now:dohh::dohh: I do eat a bit of junk food during the weekends but otherwise I eat fine. I just let it roll off my back this time and we quickly got on another topic. 

Here's hoping no one else in this family has issue conceiving because my in-laws are horrible when it comes to that topic:wacko: Although the only one of her sons (she had 3 boys, no daughters) without kids, other than us although we're TTC, is the youngest brother and I don't know when or if he's even planning on having any. He's 33 now, living with his 25 year old girlfriend.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, not sure if I updated everyone or not with our last Dr appointment.
I know I put it in my journal, but didn't post it here.

So we have a diagnosis! It is sperm DNA Fragmentation. Now there is a chance this is reversible so Dr has put DH on a series of vitamins and he are cutting his sugar and caffeine down a bit. Good news is if we can get down to the "normal" levels, which after much much Google searches looks like it is a possibility, we could potentially even conceive naturally .... WHAT.?!

Now who knows if this will work, if not we can't get the numbers down we will move forward do ICIS IVF. Maybe. Still discussing this option since we have already begun the adoption training and are feeling really positive about that option.

Anyways just wanted to share the news!


----------



## thumpette

Fingers crossed for you myshelsong! Great that the adoption is feeling like a good option and amazing if your other options re-open. 

I had my first follicle tracking today- took me my surprise how emotional I felt as the last scan I had was of Max's little body inside me. News was good though- one nice big follicle! Taking a pregnl injection tonight to rupture it and will ttc over the next few days. Trying to manage expectations that success this month should look like improved peak +7 levels.


----------



## KatO79

So got back from the meeting and there's bad news: we can't start until the individual phone call from the RE and they'll first call somewhere between 2-3 weeks:cry: AF starts tomorrow since I'm spotting today:dohh:

The meeting was semi-pointless. They used the full 1½ hours to talk about IVF, ICSI and a bunch of other stuff that I already mostly knew about. 

I'll be CD1 tomorrow so will be going through 1 more pointless natural cycle:cry: The only silver linning is some of those other couples may be delayed even more if they have had AF fairly recently and reach to have CD1 before they get that phone call:dohh:

How I'm going to get through 1 more natural cycle, I just don't know:nope:


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks Kat!

Myshel - that is amazing news!


----------



## KatO79

Ok I'm officially doing cartwheels and a happy dance over here:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin:

The hospital just called me and told me they think my journal looks fine, they're not missing anything and would recommend starting with the long protocol so I'd need to go in for a scan between CD19 and 20 (they know my cycles are mostly 26-27 days) and start downregulation. She then asked when I was expecting AF and I told her I was spotting yesterday so should come today or at the very latest tomorrow. She told me to call the secretary when AF shows up for sure (within 2-3 days of it starting) to schedule my scan.

So excited:happydance: Was hoping to start with the short protocol but at least something will be happening this cycle!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is good news Kat! Yay for you. Good luck on your IVF journey, I hope that this works for both of you.

How is everyone else feeling today? 
I am pretty blah, our one cat is really sick. Not sure what is going to happen just waiting for blood and urine tests to come back and see if it is something we can fix. He is so young I really don't want to have to put him down but we have to think about this financially, which is awful. How many thousands are too many for an animal? 8 ... 10? We are getting up there on his health journey, not sure we can Keep this up especially if we are going IVF route soon...


----------



## KatO79

So sorry about your cat Myshel :( I personally don't have much of a limit on how much I'd spend to save a beloved pet but I'm sure many would find me a bit extreme when it comes to animals. Although it'd have to be something that'd almost definitely save his/her life, especially if it's something very expensive. The main reasons we didn't go with surgery for our previous cat was due to the fact it had such incredibly low odds of saving her and even if it worked, she'd have had less of a life. So we opted for euthanization (she was 16 and experiencing liver failure). 

I hope you don't have to put him down but can see the problem :(


----------



## deafgal01

Myshel- that sucks! I hope they can figure out what's wrong. There's no limit to what is the most one can spend on a pet. That is an entirely individual choice. What you feel is right/best for your cat and you, then that's what the answer is. That would also depend on what is wrong though - and whether it's repairable.

Kat- yay for doing something this cycle rather than sit it out, even if it's only a scan!


----------



## KatO79

deafgal01 said:


> Kat- yay for doing something this cycle rather than sit it out, even if it's only a scan!


Well it's a scan plus I'll be getting meds so I can start downregulation. It'll be with the Synarela nose spray. I'll be doing the long protocol so that involves downregulation before stimming. I think it's so they have better control.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Morning ladies,

I just wanted to update you that I got a surprise bfp a week ago. I am very cautious about it, because of my history of misscarriages, but I am hoping so much that this one sticks.

It is really hard to post this because I know that some of you will see the message with a sinking heart, because of where you are in your journey or cycle but I wanted to tell you all because you have been such a great support to me. I have experienced that so many times over the last 5+ years.

I really hope that everyone of you gets your bfp. I will check in and see how you are all going.


----------



## deafgal01

Congrats wanna!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay Wannabe! So thrilled for you.
Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## KatO79

Congrats wanna:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.

We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.

For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:


----------



## crystal8

KatO79 said:


> So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.
> 
> We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.
> 
> For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:

Bemfola is a new competitor to gonal f. Basically the same thing but from a different company.


----------



## KatO79

crystal8 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.
> 
> We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.
> 
> For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:
> 
> Bemfola is a new competitor to gonal f. Basically the same thing but from a different company.Click to expand...


Ah ok, I knew it was an FSH just had never heard that brand before. I've only heard of Puregon (which I used for my 6 IUIs), Gonal F and I think Menopur is one as well? Anyway I wonder why they've chosen that one? At the general meeting at the end of September they showed us Puregon and Gonal F pens so thought I'd be on one of them:shrug:

How are things going with you crystal?


----------



## crystal8

KatO79 said:


> crystal8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.
> 
> We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.
> 
> For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:
> 
> Bemfola is a new competitor to gonal f. Basically the same thing but from a different company.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ok, I knew it was an FSH just had never heard that brand before. I've only heard of Puregon (which I used for my 6 IUIs), Gonal F and I think Menopur is one as well? Anyway I wonder why they've chosen that one? At the general meeting at the end of September they showed us Puregon and Gonal F pens so thought I'd be on one of them:shrug:
> 
> How are things going with you crystal?Click to expand...

I think bemfola is more similar to gonal f than to menopur or puregon. I think puregon/follistim is fsh derived from human sources and bemfola/gonal f are made in a lab. Menopur/repronex is a combo of fsh and lh mixed together.

I am very cautiously pregnant after my first round of ivf. Very very nervous at this point which is why no ticker, no update on my status. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KatO79

crystal8 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So forgot to mention that the hospital called yesterday and moved our appointment from 12:00 to 2:15 so first have gotten home now.
> 
> We arrived a bit earlier and hadn't been sitting in the waiting room for about 2 minutes before being called in. Apparently they were ahead of schedule. So they scanned me and found an approx. 30 mm cyst in my left ovary:wacko: But apparently she wasn't worried because she was sure that the downregulation would get rid of it. She checked my lining and said I'd definitely Oed some days ago (which I knew). She asked if I would prefer taking the Synarela nasal spray 3 times a day or injecting 0.5 ml Suprefact once a day. I was nuts and asked for the injections :haha: She then sent us on to another nurse that instructed me on how to get the medicine out of the vial and inject (since there is no pen) and gave me needles for it. We got prescriptions for everything and had to find a phramacy with the Suprefact in store. Went to the closest but they didn't have anymore and she called another, larger one to see if they had any which they did so drove there and got it. I asked about the hormones I'll be taking when stimming and he said they had a number of them but to call maybe 2-3 days before I'm planning on picking them up to be sure so they can order it if need be.
> 
> For stimming I'll be on 225 IU of Bemfola. Never heard of it but it will require me to buy a new pen:wacko::dohh:
> 
> Bemfola is a new competitor to gonal f. Basically the same thing but from a different company.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah ok, I knew it was an FSH just had never heard that brand before. I've only heard of Puregon (which I used for my 6 IUIs), Gonal F and I think Menopur is one as well? Anyway I wonder why they've chosen that one? At the general meeting at the end of September they showed us Puregon and Gonal F pens so thought I'd be on one of them:shrug:
> 
> How are things going with you crystal?Click to expand...
> 
> I think bemfola is more similar to gonal f than to menopur or puregon. I think puregon/follistim is fsh derived from human sources and bemfola/gonal f are made in a lab. Menopur/repronex is a combo of fsh and lh mixed together.
> 
> I am very cautiously pregnant after my first round of ivf. Very very nervous at this point which is why no ticker, no update on my status. We'll see what happens.Click to expand...


Ok interesting to know. I wonder how REs choose between all these FSHs?

Congrats :happydance: Here's hoping it's a super sticky bean:flower:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies thought I would check in, the thread has gone pretty quiet lately with so many of us on a break.

Hubs and I are still technically not trying, although he is taking the vitamins that the Dr recommended to try to fix the DNA fragmentation issues. But I am not holding out hope that this will work anymore. I cant keep being positive and broken at the same time.

We have gone even further into the adoption process and have started the home study process and getting our names in the agencies in the area. I cant help but feel sad in doing this, it is us really giving up on the hope of biological children. and although it has been over 4 years now, letting go of that hope is painful.

Our cat Corbin passes away October 1, it was crazy heartbreaking. I never knew I could feel that emotional from a pet loss. He was only five years old and we adopted him as a kitten so he spent his whole life with us. It was horrible to go through. I am just glad that we have two other happy healthy pets in the house that need love and affection.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies thought I would check in, the thread has gone pretty quiet lately with so many of us on a break.
> 
> Hubs and I are still technically not trying, although he is taking the vitamins that the Dr recommended to try to fix the DNA fragmentation issues. But I am not holding out hope that this will work anymore. I cant keep being positive and broken at the same time.
> 
> We have gone even further into the adoption process and have started the home study process and getting our names in the agencies in the area. I cant help but feel sad in doing this, it is us really giving up on the hope of biological children. and although it has been over 4 years now, letting go of that hope is painful.
> 
> Our cat Corbin passes away October 1, it was crazy heartbreaking. I never knew I could feel that emotional from a pet loss. He was only five years old and we adopted him as a kitten so he spent his whole life with us. It was horrible to go through. I am just glad that we have two other happy healthy pets in the house that need love and affection.


Awww so sorry you're feeling so bad Myshel:hugs::hugs: Maybe you already mentioned this but would donor sperm/eggs be an option? Or even donor embryos? That way you could still go through the experience of being pregnant and get that experience. Maybe even have kids that are related genetically to one of you. I'm currently open myself to donor eggs (since there's nothing seriously wrong with DH's :spermy:) but we'll see after IVF#1 if there's any chance we may need to make that final decision. 

I'm so, so sorry to hear about your cat:hugs::hugs: I know how super painful it is to lose a furbaby :( I lost my previous kitty in 2012 (liver failure) and was so heartbroken for months on end. I would cry myself to sleep and in the beginning cry in the mornings when I didn't see her sleeping in one of her usual spots. I'm here if you need to tallk about it:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Depending on the SA that comes back this December we may decide to look further into donor sperm, but right now we are just waiting. 
I know that if we did adopt I would love the baby or child and be a great parent, I am just having s hard time being "happy" about having to adopt. Happy about not having a child that is biologically related to both of us. That is what I want obviously, I want a baby that is both mine and my husbands, and when we start opening the options of sperm donor or embry donation it is not our child. And giving up hope on that is scary and doesn't feel good at all.


----------



## deafgal01

Myshel- I know where you're coming from. You go through a process grieving for the child that will never have both of your genes when you go through that door. I guess it gives my husband comfort knowing the child gets half of its genes from me so it'll still be our child (especially considering he's going to be the one with me for all dr appts and baby related stuff). It is scary and it took me a long time to feel ok with the decision.


----------



## Myshelsong

That is good to hear Deafgal. The idea of donor sperm is something we are casually talking about, but I want him to seriously think about it before we proceed. 
Can i ask you a personal question. when deciding to do the donor sperm, did you look for someone that looked similar to your husband? Did you consider people in his family?

I am just trying to see what other people did and discussed.


----------



## deafgal01

We had discussed that. We looked at donor profiles to see what type of features they had. Mainly we were looking for like brown hair type of thing, blue eyes, white person of course. We did discuss family members and agreed both of us didn't feel comfortable with the idea of using donor from within family as Z is private. Hence why we looked at the friends pool to see who we trusted, and the sperm bank. We settled on a friend I know out of state (I should say that he's more of a close friend of mine, a family friend if you will think of it that way). If it doesn't work out as in we tried for a year and I still don't get pregnant doing home insemination, we might look at donors from bank again but more likely will focus on adoption route.

Questions we had considered in our choice...
1. Were we comfortable with the idea that the donor might have other "half siblings" out there for our child? (I was afraid if my child went to college in say California and met its half sibling and unknowest to them started dating someone who is their half sibling).
2. Were we comfortable with the idea of not having anyone similar to the child if a need arises for medical reasons - bone donor or whatever? (not saying this would happen but this was one factor that worried me, the fact that something medical issue arises and we can't use the donor to help out with supplying blood/bone marrow/etc. if need)
3. Did we want our child to grow up knowing half of its genes came from someone we didn't know? Or did we want it to be from someone we have contact with and sort of familiar to us?

I'm sure we had other concerns/questions that factored in our choice but you can see I'm quite paranoid about things I guess... Especially when they're not in my control.


----------



## swimmyj1

hey gals dropping in, i swear i use to follow this thread but it somehow got deleted on me. 

Has anyone had a sonohystogram before, im nervous for mine on Wednesday. After my last MC in September me and my DH finally decided to go see the fertility specialist. Still waiting on all of the blood test results. We know i have low progesterone and im doing clomid this cycle again but i'm just ready to be more aggressive with ttc. really hoping it pays off.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> hey gals dropping in, i swear i use to follow this thread but it somehow got deleted on me.
> 
> Has anyone had a sonohystogram before, im nervous for mine on Wednesday. After my last MC in September me and my DH finally decided to go see the fertility specialist. Still waiting on all of the blood test results. We know i have low progesterone and im doing clomid this cycle again but i'm just ready to be more aggressive with ttc. really hoping it pays off.


Hi swimmy :wave: I had an HSG last November but don't know if that's the same thing? If it is, mine was fine although it was very uncomfortable, especially when they started injecting the dye. But it was over with quickly. I'd recommend taking a pantyliner with you as you may spot afterwards. If you're afraid of any pain then maybe take a pinkiller 1 hour or so before?

AFM AF showed up yesterday which seems to fit in with the flow chart we got from the hospital. Doing ok I guess on the Suprefact but it does give me occasional nausea, headaches, hot flashes and makes me very moody, like AF moody times 2:nope: Next appointment is on November 2nd so here's hoping everything looks good and we get to start stimming that day:happydance:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi swim my!
I had one done a few months ago. It was more terrifying than anything, but that is because I had such a horrible experience with my hsg. I took a couple advils and did some breathing techniques before I went in and it was smooth. A little pinch through the cervix but after that I didn't feel anything painful. Just a bit uncomfortable.

Kat, so excited you get to start swimming soon! Yay for you guys! 

Good luck!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Kat, so excited you get to start swimming soon! Yay for you guys!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Myshel:flower: Yeah I can't wait until Monday. Of course if they say I need a couple more days downregulating I'll be disappointed:nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah you gals were right not horrible but at least uncomfortable. No issues found and my labs look good, except for the low progesterone (which we already knew I had). Now just waiting on the genetic testing, and ultrasound to check folicles next week. Yesterday he said it looks like I might have 2 but too early to get a real check.


----------



## KatO79

Glad to hear it wasn't too bad swimmy and that the results were good:thumbup: I hope the positive results keep on coming now!

AFM still feeling nausea, headaches and occasional hot flashes:nope: It's been fairly bad the last 3-4 days and I'm hoping that once we start stimming, these side effects go away:wacko: Once I start stimming I'll be taking a lower dose of Suprefact (from 0.5 ml to 0.2 ml) so that should help also.

On a more personal note I think I'm soon cured of "stalking" my narcissistic brother's and sister's FB profiles. My narcissistic sister only puts pics up of her kids or telling how wonderful it is to be a mother (don't know if it's a dig at me since she knows I'm going through infertility). My narcissitic brother was going on about his "amazing" SIL recently and how he hopes people will donate since she's trying to raise money for a charity. He always writes how "amazing" she is on FB. So tired of seeing how everyone else he knows is so great and he never mentions me on FB, only likes my stuff every 4 months or so and just despises me and what little contact we've had it's been him being condescending and telling me what an utterly awful human being I am (also while I'm going through infertility), especially when I protest against his abusive behavior :( I just don't need this :nope:


----------



## KatO79

Well it's crappy news: I have a cyst in my right ovary so need to downregulate 1 week more. I'm just so upset even though I know it's silly:cry: She seemed pretty confident that it'll go away but otherwise they'll have to go in and remove it. Also had a blood test to see what my hormones are like.

Next appointment is November 9th.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> Well it's crappy news: I have a cyst in my right ovary so need to downregulate 1 week more. I'm just so upset even though I know it's silly:cry: She seemed pretty confident that it'll go away but otherwise they'll have to go in and remove it. Also had a blood test to see what my hormones are like.
> 
> Next appointment is November 9th.

:hugs: sorry Hun that's crappy. I hope that the cyst goes away and your body starts behaving itself.

So I am back once again :cry: got another docs appointment Friday because I can't carry on like this and don't want to be fobbed off with the thyroid and PCOS reason, I want them to send me for tests.


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's crappy news: I have a cyst in my right ovary so need to downregulate 1 week more. I'm just so upset even though I know it's silly:cry: She seemed pretty confident that it'll go away but otherwise they'll have to go in and remove it. Also had a blood test to see what my hormones are like.
> 
> Next appointment is November 9th.
> 
> :hugs: sorry Hun that's crappy. I hope that the cyst goes away and your body starts behaving itself.
> 
> So I am back once again :cry: got another docs appointment Friday because I can't carry on like this and don't want to be fobbed off with the thyroid and PCOS reason, I want them to send me for tests.Click to expand...


Thanks wanna, yeah I was so upset because everything else was otherwise looking good e.g. uterine lining thickness. Not only that but while I was waiting to be called in for them to take blood at the blood lab, a father was cuddling his small baby girl and it just made me even more upset given the news I got. Ugh when will the almost non-stop crap stop happening for me in my life, enough already:nope:

I'm so sorry wanna, 1000 :hugs:, I think you're right about getting tested. If they won't take your concerns seriously then find another dr.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> wannabemummyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Well it's crappy news: I have a cyst in my right ovary so need to downregulate 1 week more. I'm just so upset even though I know it's silly:cry: She seemed pretty confident that it'll go away but otherwise they'll have to go in and remove it. Also had a blood test to see what my hormones are like.
> 
> Next appointment is November 9th.
> 
> :hugs: sorry Hun that's crappy. I hope that the cyst goes away and your body starts behaving itself.
> 
> So I am back once again :cry: got another docs appointment Friday because I can't carry on like this and don't want to be fobbed off with the thyroid and PCOS reason, I want them to send me for tests.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks wanna, yeah I was so upset because everything else was otherwise looking good e.g. uterine lining thickness. Not only that but while I was waiting to be called in for them to take blood at the blood lab, a father was cuddling his small baby girl and it just made me even more upset given the news I got. Ugh when will the almost non-stop crap stop happening for me in my life, enough already:nope:
> 
> I'm so sorry wanna, 1000 :hugs:, I think you're right about getting tested. If they won't take your concerns seriously then find another dr.Click to expand...

I know the feeling Hun, it just seems so unfair that the same people keep having to go through crap all the time. Huge hugs and lots of vibes coming your way x


----------



## KatO79

Thanks wanna:hugs: It's so great to talk to someone who gets it. Not everyone would understand it since not everyone has grown up with a dysfunctional family and experienced a lot of adversity in their lives. I'm definitely one of those people that can never catch a break it seems (except for finding my DH that is:winkwink:).

I really hope you get the dr to take you seriously and do those tests:hugs:


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> Thanks wanna:hugs: It's so great to talk to someone who gets it. Not everyone would understand it since not everyone has grown up with a dysfunctional family and experienced a lot of adversity in their lives. I'm definitely one of those people that can never catch a break it seems (except for finding my DH that is:winkwink:).
> 
> I really hope you get the dr to take you seriously and do those tests:hugs:

Yeah ditto with me. I always try to tell myself everything I've been through has made me who I am and has made me strong but sometimes I would just appreciate catching a break...

If the worst happens and your cyst doesn't do one what are your next steps?


----------



## KatO79

I know, right:winkwink: Here's hoping things soon turn around for us both:hugs:

The RE talked about that if it doesn't go away during the extra downregulation week they'll have to go in and remove it:wacko: I'm so hoping it doesn't come to that though. I just fear though that this bodes poorly for the success chances of this IVF round but sincerely hoping I'm wrong:nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Wanna - Im sorry :( I really hope they run more tests.
KatO - really hope you wont need surgery to remove the cyst. Fingers crossed. We need some good news around here.

AFM- cd14 scan my lining is good but only one mature folicle ugh!!! We wanted 2-3 so next time increasing the dose. Going home to see my family this weekend, really hoping that my mom doesn't bring up ttc she was really mean about our last mc idk if I can take her negativity.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> I know, right:winkwink: Here's hoping things soon turn around for us both:hugs:
> 
> The RE talked about that if it doesn't go away during the extra downregulation week they'll have to go in and remove it:wacko: I'm so hoping it doesn't come to that though. I just fear though that this bodes poorly for the success chances of this IVF round but sincerely hoping I'm wrong:nope:

I have everything crossed for you Hun. 

Swimmyj thank you. Boo Ho for the one folli, and for the negativity from the family. Hope your time away goes better than expected x


----------



## Tara6

Hi all!!! I'm new. These forums are a bit confusing to me....
Not sure where to jump in or how to start....
*Me-33 DH-32 *
I've had 2 natural MC and went to RE we both tested out perfect. Did 1 round Femara with trigger and had a BFP! that lasted 11w5d. They seem to think I am clotting out and want me on thinners next time. Although with all the treatment since then I haven't been able to get a BFP again. I'm now dubbed Unexplained Infertility. Took a break over the summer and was suggested to do IVF with PGS.... Got the quote on that and can't afford the procedures annnnd the meds..... I have had a godsend send be a box of menopur but unfortunately still need 3 boxes and 3 boxes of Follistim to even come close.... I just don't know what to do. I don't qualify for anything and all I want is my rainbow


----------



## deafgal01

That sucks, Tara. Welcome. Hopefully you won't be waiting too much longer for your rainbow.


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome Tera - sorry your in the same boat as us. But I find being on here venting things out really helps. Hopefully it won't be too much longer till your bfp


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Wanna - Im sorry :( I really hope they run more tests.
> KatO - really hope you wont need surgery to remove the cyst. Fingers crossed. We need some good news around here.
> 
> AFM- cd14 scan my lining is good but only one mature folicle ugh!!! We wanted 2-3 so next time increasing the dose. Going home to see my family this weekend, really hoping that my mom doesn't bring up ttc she was really mean about our last mc idk if I can take her negativity.

Thanks:flower:

So sorry your mother is so negative :( Maybe don't discuss it too much with her, like don't talk about your feelings about it with her and keep it to the facts? My own mother can be difficult as well (she's highly narcissistic) but I've found out keeping it to cold hard facts seems to help. Maybe just say things are going fine and you'll update when there's something to tell? Or the old "Everything's fine, thanks for asking" (my favorite at the moment when dealing with my narcissistic siblings) and change topic?




Tara6 said:


> Hi all!!! I'm new. These forums are a bit confusing to me....
> Not sure where to jump in or how to start....
> *Me-33 DH-32 *
> I've had 2 natural MC and went to RE we both tested out perfect. Did 1 round Femara with trigger and had a BFP! that lasted 11w5d. They seem to think I am clotting out and want me on thinners next time. Although with all the treatment since then I haven't been able to get a BFP again. I'm now dubbed Unexplained Infertility. Took a break over the summer and was suggested to do IVF with PGS.... Got the quote on that and can't afford the procedures annnnd the meds..... I have had a godsend send be a box of menopur but unfortunately still need 3 boxes and 3 boxes of Follistim to even come close.... I just don't know what to do. I don't qualify for anything and all I want is my rainbow

Welcome Tara:flower: Sorry about your MCs. An unexplained infertility "diagnosis" is the worst: it means they can't find the reason but that there's something wrong somewhere, they just don't have the ability to test for everything:nope: I should know, we've been "diagnosed" the same. Been TTC for 2 years, been through 6 failed medicated IUIs and am now doing long protocol IVF.

Is it possible to save up some money for a while?


----------



## Tara6

I am really trying to save but I don't work and it is hard with one income as it is. Believe me I am looking. I think The DH has given up the thought of IVF because of the price tag. Even taking out a loan doesn't seem sane to him, "we will be paying off IVF well after we learn if it works or not" And he has a point but He would buy a brand new truck without blinking an eye..... 
'Unexplained' does suck.... I've had all the tests done and the SA and nothing, at least if there was 'something' wrong with me I could tackle it, I guess I have to be greatful there is 'nothing wrong with me' I think the eggs are just fighting off his sperm lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Tara!p, so sorry about y issues with mc. The undiagnosed is the worst, we were like that for FOUR years until we finally did a DNA test on hubby so sperm. Turns out is is DNA fragmentation issue.

However has your clinic done a NK cell test on you? It is an newish test, but it is suppose to tell you if your antibioties would attack an embryo from implanting or causing miscarriages... It might be something to see.

Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## KatO79

Tara6 said:


> I am really trying to save but I don't work and it is hard with one income as it is. Believe me I am looking. I think The DH has given up the thought of IVF because of the price tag. Even taking out a loan doesn't seem sane to him, "we will be paying off IVF well after we learn if it works or not" And he has a point but He would buy a brand new truck without blinking an eye.....
> 'Unexplained' does suck.... I've had all the tests done and the SA and nothing, at least if there was 'something' wrong with me I could tackle it, I guess I have to be greatful there is 'nothing wrong with me' I think the eggs are just fighting off his sperm lol

Totally understand, I'm a housewife myself and have put any job hunting completely on hold, especially now while we're doing assisted conception. Although in my case it was going badly even after 2 educations and about 6-7 years after my 1st one I still couldn't get a job here. Here if you don't have good connections it's almost impossible to get a job and none of the supermarkets or anything like that will hire you if you have a degree because you're deemed "over qualified":nope: So believe me, I know all about how hard it is to find a job!

So we're a one income household as well. Officially if you get a referral here assisted conception is free but technically the taxes here are so high (about 45% on paychecks and 25% on goods/services) that it's like we've been paying.

I'm sure your DH thinks it's more practical to e.g. buy a truck because he knows it's something that works after purchase while he sees IVF as a risk seeing as how chances for a BFP each time is about 30-40%. 

I've been fearing I may have something similiar or that my eggs have hard "shells" and the :spermy:s can't break through. I guess we'll see for my 1st IVF if they see anything:shrug:

I was hoping I had Oing issues or DH had a very low sperm count or _something_ so we could tell people that but nope:nope: And the problem is when you tell people you're unexplained they hear "nothing is wrong" and immediately assume you're "not relaxing" or "trying too hard" and "should go on vacation." I'm sorry we didn't fib with people and say I have something, maybe that'd have made them more understanding and I'd be free of hearing their BS advice:nope:

I hope you manage to save up or get a surprise natural BFP :dust:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from my appointment and am now cleared to start stimming:happydance::happydance: The cyst was much, much smaller and since it's _not_ a functional cyst (my blood work showed my hormone levels are extremely low), they're letting me start. Going to be taking 225 IU Bemfola and 0.2 ml Suprefact (to prevent Oing). DH was happy to hear the good news:flower: Guess I could've taken my MIL with me today since it was good news, I feel kinda bad now and her and my FIL are taking off for a vacation in a few days so she won't have another chance:wacko: Wow now I really feel bad about not taking her with me :(

How's everyone else doing these days?


----------



## Myshelsong

Why would you feel bad? You had a Dr appointment that was crazy personal, there is no way o would take family to that.

Good luck Hun with the swimming! Fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Why would you feel bad? You had a Dr appointment that was crazy personal, there is no way o would take family to that.
> 
> Good luck Hun with the swimming! Fingers are crossed for you.


I just thought it was great she was interested enough to want to go although I'm not sure if she should've been there for the scan though with my lady parts out in the free for that:haha: But it may have been nice for her to be able to ask the RE or nurse about anything she wanted to know about IVF. She definitely won't be home though to be able to take me to egg retrievel but if it happens during next weekend like DH and I are guessing, it won't be necessary for her to be home for that because then DH will definitely be able to drive me back and forth. 

Thanks:flower: And it's called s*t*imming, not swimming:winkwink:


----------



## Myshelsong

Yes I know it's stimming, stupid auto correct!


----------



## swimmyj1

hey gals dropping back in 

KatO79 - i really hope this IVF you have it!

I'm nervous my DH's genetic testing came back and he has some abnormalities. They didn't say over the phone if it was going to prevent us getting a baby to term or if having a healthy one is out of the question she just said she wants us to come in tomorrow and talk with her. ugh I know its only one day but i stink a waiting.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Yes I know it's stimming, stupid auto correct!


Yeah had a feeling it was autocorrect:winkwink: But it's a funny correction:haha:




swimmyj1 said:


> hey gals dropping back in
> 
> KatO79 - i really hope this IVF you have it!
> 
> I'm nervous my DH's genetic testing came back and he has some abnormalities. They didn't say over the phone if it was going to prevent us getting a baby to term or if having a healthy one is out of the question she just said she wants us to come in tomorrow and talk with her. ugh I know its only one day but i stink a waiting.


Thanks:flower:

Oy, I hope it's nothing too serious:wacko: FXed that it's something they can help you with! But if it's not good news, have you decided what to do?

AFM my Bemfola shot last night went fine. Was a bit nervous since it's a slightly different system from my Puregon Pen but think I did ok. I'm sure I'll do better tonight:winkwink: BTW my next appointment is the 16th for a scan to see if they need to adjust my Bemfola dose and 2-4 days later another scan to decide when egg retrieval will be:happydance:


----------



## deafgal01

Swimmy- thinking of you today. 

Kat- that is good.


----------



## swimmyj1

He has a genetic abnormality called 47 xyy we have to go to a genetic specalist and talk with them about risks. Men can still have kids with it usually but there is a large increase in miscarrage. So our doc said we can keep trying eventually we most likely would get a healthy one or IVF with genetic testing of embroys. I'm not sure im ready for IVF mentally or financially. Guess at least we have answers and hopefully when we go talk to the genetic specalist they can tell us our odds better. But it probably will take a long time to get in to see them.


----------



## Myshelsong

Swimmy - I know that this is not what you were hoping for but I hope having some answers helps a little bit. I wish we did the test you guys did, all we did for him so far was DNA fragmentation test where we found out that the % of something was way to high to conceive. It would be so much better getting down to the details of what is wrong.
Hopefully the genetic specialist will be able to answer all your questions.

Good luck Kat!


----------



## KatO79

Awww sorry swimmy:hugs: So you'll just keep trying naturally then? Or would you be open to IVF at a later date? How long is the waiting period to get in to see the specialist?

FXed you soon get a sticky BFP :dust:


----------



## swimmyj1

waiting period is 3-4 months at the one by my house but I'm still waiting to hear back from one about 3 hours away. A friend of mine got in there in 2 weeks so very much work the drive hahaha. I think for now we are just going to keep trying using clomid and progesterone. Me and my DH talked about using a donor but are just going to wait to make decisions about IVF or donors until we talk to an expert. I guess this genetic disorder doesn't usually effect fertility so we will see what they say. I will say I'm a little upset at my feritility doc they had me thinking no way we would get pregnant with a healthy baby solo. But i pulled up a lot of medical journals that talk about it and that isn't the case.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> waiting period is 3-4 months at the one by my house but I'm still waiting to hear back from one about 3 hours away. A friend of mine got in there in 2 weeks so very much work the drive hahaha. I think for now we are just going to keep trying using clomid and progesterone. Me and my DH talked about using a donor but are just going to wait to make decisions about IVF or donors until we talk to an expert. I guess this genetic disorder doesn't usually effect fertility so we will see what they say. I will say I'm a little upset at my feritility doc they had me thinking no way we would get pregnant with a healthy baby solo. But i pulled up a lot of medical journals that talk about it and that isn't the case.


Yeah 3-4 months is a bit long to wait:nope: I hope the other one can see you sooner. It can't hurt to decide though what you'd be open to in the meantime.

I'd never heard of this disorder before so looked it up. The site I read mentioned something about higher chances of miscarriages I think? But that would make sense I guess given what it is. So maybe your RE meant that chances are just a bit lower than average and it'll take longer? 

AFM found out what happens when you don't hydrate well during stimming:wacko: I felt sick yesterday, like bad nausea and horrible headaches so will be more careful in the future. Think I'll try and drink about 3 liters each day.


----------



## swimmyj1

sounds like you were pretty miserable definitely keep hydrated. Its funny nights i work i drink a ton of water nights i don't i barley drink at all and can tell the difference in how i feel.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> sounds like you were pretty miserable definitely keep hydrated. Its funny nights i work i drink a ton of water nights i don't i barley drink at all and can tell the difference in how i feel.


Well it could be due to me stimming so taking 225 IU Bemfola (FSH). My RE did also say to keep hydrated while stimming, especially the longer it progresses, I guess that's why.


----------



## KatO79

Ok just got back from the RE and the news isn't so hot - I only have 3-4 follies (plus a number of smaller ones):cry: They aim for 8-12 follies so I only have at least half. She started talking about it might possibly be turned into an IUI but when I mentioned I'd been through 6 failed IUIs she immediately said they'll do IVF no matter what. My dose is increased from 225 to 300 IU Bemfola and I go in again on Thursday to see when I can trigger and do the ER but she said it's mostly looking like it'll happen on Sunday.

So not too happy right now:cry:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Kat, that is annoying. I know you wanted more but hopefully these the our will get big and be extra viable!! Fingers crossed for you.

So we are going to try this cycle, not on any drugs or anything but we are going to stop preventing. Hoping that the vitamins have turned his spermicide around. If not then icis IVF it is.


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat I'm sorry :( hopefully the others do some catching up. 

11dpo and bfn going to test once more tomorrow and if still negative stop the progestone and move on to next cycle with 100mg. At least they are letting us do the clomid while waiting to hear from the genetic specialist.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry Kat, that is annoying. I know you wanted more but hopefully these the our will get big and be extra viable!! Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> So we are going to try this cycle, not on any drugs or anything but we are going to stop preventing. Hoping that the vitamins have turned his spermicide around. If not then icis IVF it is.


Thanks Myshel, that's what I'm hoping as well but just so afraid we have a larger chance of ending up with none to put back in and this cycle being a bit of a waste:nope: I wonder that my RE put my dose up since she didn't seem very hopeful about any of the smaller ones catching up? Maybe to ensure #4 follie?

FXed for you :thumbup: How long will you be doing NTNP before moving on to ICSI?




swimmyj1 said:


> Kat I'm sorry :( hopefully the others do some catching up.
> 
> 11dpo and bfn going to test once more tomorrow and if still negative stop the progestone and move on to next cycle with 100mg. At least they are letting us do the clomid while waiting to hear from the genetic specialist.


Thanks swimmy, we can hope I guess. Or that maybe they missed seeing 1-2 follies, I've heard that can happen during those scans but know I'm grasping at straws a bit:nope: My RE didn't seem very hopeful about any catching up but we'll see.

Sorry swimmy:hugs: I hope your next round of Clomid helps :dust:


----------



## swimmyj1

Let us know how it goes! Fingers are crossed. I'm kind of looking forward to the next 2 weeks of just being able to relax before my follicle ultrasound. I'm just impatient and waiting for AF lol (how weird is it to say that)


----------



## KatO79

Just got back from my appointment today and it still looks like it'll be 4 follies but I was fully prepared for the smaller ones to not be able to catch up. My lining looks really good:thumbup: But since my 4 follies are still not large enough, I have to take 300 IU Bemfola for a few more days so ER will be Tuesday or Wednesday. I'm going in for one more scan on Sunday so they can check follie sizes and be sure about which of those days it'll be. DH wasn't too happy about my ER being changed from Sunday to now Tuesday/Wednesday because he was supposed to go on a job related course on Tuesday. But there's no one else to drive me since my in-laws took off for vacation last week and my mother's a malignant narcissist so don't want her along that day, she'll just come with snide comments and be embarrassing in front of the RE and nurses:nope:

BTW if we need to do another IVF, my RE told me it'll be short protocol next time:thumbup:

On the plus side it seems as if DH and I hit the limit so I didn't have to pay for my Bemfola Pens today (the state is taking over now I guess):thumbup:


----------



## KatO79

So it looks like it'll be only 3 follies as the 3 are 19-20 mm and the 4th is now around 16 mm:nope: I had a feeling as my right side was a bit less twingy these last few days:shrug: So hoping those 3 are totally perfect so we definitely have 1 for transfer and hopefully 2 to freeze [-o&lt;

I trigger tonight at 10 PM and go in for ER Tuesday morning:happydance: She says ET will be Thursday in the early afternoon (providing I have 1 good embie to transfer) as they have the best results with 2 day old embies.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> So it looks like it'll be only 3 follies as the 3 are 19-20 mm and the 4th is now around 16 mm:nope: I had a feeling as my right side was a bit less twingy these last few days:shrug: So hoping those 3 are totally perfect so we definitely have 1 for transfer and hopefully 2 to freeze [-o&lt;
> 
> I trigger tonight at 10 PM and go in for ER Tuesday morning:happydance: She says ET will be Thursday in the early afternoon (uproviding I have 1 good embie to transfer) as they have the best results with 2 day old embies.

Sorry you don't have as many follies as you hoped. Fingers crossed everything goes perfectly from here on in xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey three follicles is better than no follicles! Fingers are crossed you have a successful embryo transfer!


----------



## KatO79

Thanks guys:flower:

So true Myshel, but I think I'd have preferred to have had 6-8 follies so there was a bit more room for error but oh well:shrug: Will just have to now hope those 3 are of really good/great quality. All I need is 1 for transfer day since they don't transfer more than that anyway but it'd be nice to have 1-2 good looking frosties for any future FET(s).

How are you doing these days wanna? And you Myshel?


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> Thanks guys:flower:
> 
> So true Myshel, but I think I'd have preferred to have had 6-8 follies so there was a bit more room for error but oh well:shrug: Will just have to now hope those 3 are of really good/great quality. All I need is 1 for transfer day since they don't transfer more than that anyway but it'd be nice to have 1-2 good looking frosties for any future FET(s).
> 
> How are you doing these days wanna? And you Myshel?

I'm currently 10dpo - waiting to test. Feeling a little down I. The dumps with the miscarriages etc but getting there x


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys:flower:
> 
> So true Myshel, but I think I'd have preferred to have had 6-8 follies so there was a bit more room for error but oh well:shrug: Will just have to now hope those 3 are of really good/great quality. All I need is 1 for transfer day since they don't transfer more than that anyway but it'd be nice to have 1-2 good looking frosties for any future FET(s).
> 
> How are you doing these days wanna? And you Myshel?
> 
> I'm currently 10dpo - waiting to test. Feeling a little down I. The dumps with the miscarriages etc but getting there xClick to expand...


So sorry wanna, I really hope you soon get a super sticky bean:hugs:

AFM seems DH got the day off so he'll be able to come with me for the ER tomorrow. So sent his little brother an SMS thanking him for saying he'd go with me if DH couldn't but it turns out DH can come with anyway.

On a more personal note my malignant narcissistic brother is still silent treatmenting me which he has been doing so since January other than that one comment about one of my statuses on FB and wishing me a Happy Birthday back in May (which I bothed "liked" and responded to with a thanks). Wrote a message on his FB wall wishing him a Happy Birthday 3 days ago but I'm pretty much the only one he neither responded to or "liked" which is what I was unfortunately expecting:shrug:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from ER and we have 3 good quality eggs (at least that's what the RE felt according to how easily she got them out of their follies). The 4th follie that was 14 mm (must've heard wrong since I thought it was 16 mm) was empty but we weren't counting much on that one anyway:shrug: DH's count was 90 million so here's hoping we have 1 nice embie for transfer on Thursday. There was only 1 other couple for ER and DH said that he thinks they only had 2 follies and 1 egg if he heard correctly:wacko: Wasn't too bad since I was both on morphine and a local anasthethic although they had to give me a bit more morphine at one point. Having some pain but it's bearable and having some bleeding but have a large pantyliner on. They told me to take it easy today and only get up to go to the toilet and if I want to get myself a glass of water or something. They'll call me Thursday morning with the results and hopefully tell me I need to come in for a transfer that day:thumbup:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Have everything crossed for you Kat


----------



## deafgal01

crossing my fingers and toes and legs and everything that is crossable for you. I hope things work out!


----------



## swimmyj1

Everything is crossed!!!! 

I really hate the emotional roller coaster of clomid. I think if we don't get a BFP this cycle I might take next month off. Can't wait to see the genetic specialist on the 18th. Its gonna feel like forever away. And my follicle ultrasound is on the 3rd so hopefully we have more than one growing this month.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sounds promising Kat! Fingers crossed.

So we are apparently not trying this month. Hubby is having a hard time knowing the infertility is due to his sperm, so help the last few nights when the window was open he picked a fight and we didn't end up doing anything. So yeah, that sucked. It was a long long shot to begin with since we don't know if there will be any usable sperm but I was hoping. Oh well.
This sucks. Going to go cry a bit. Poor me


----------



## KatO79

Thanks everyone:hugs:



swimmyj1 said:


> I really hate the emotional roller coaster of clomid. I think if we don't get a BFP this cycle I might take next month off. Can't wait to see the genetic specialist on the 18th. Its gonna feel like forever away. And my follicle ultrasound is on the 3rd so hopefully we have more than one growing this month.

I hope time until the 18th flies by! Here's hoping though that you have some nice follies and get your super sticky BFP so you won't neeed the appointment :dust:




Myshelsong said:


> So we are apparently not trying this month. Hubby is having a hard time knowing the infertility is due to his sperm, so help the last few nights when the window was open he picked a fight and we didn't end up doing anything. So yeah, that sucked. It was a long long shot to begin with since we don't know if there will be any usable sperm but I was hoping. Oh well.
> This sucks. Going to go cry a bit. Poor me


I'm so sorry Myshel:hugs::hugs: Would it be an option to go to a therapist or something to help him deal with this? Or maybe a talk with an RE or something? Maybe if he's reassured it's not his fault? I mean it isn't, he didn't _choose_ to have a fertility issue or do anything to cause it, it's beyond his control. It sounds like his way of dealing is to just not try since if you don't try, you don't fail (which means you also can't succeed either) which doesn't sound healthy to me:nope: Are their any support groups in your area you could join? Maybe if he talks to other men with similiar issues, it may help him?

AFM feeling a bit sore after yesterday. The bleeding has stopped which is good. So just praying now that 2-3 eggs are fertilised and look really good and there's something really promising to transfer tomorrow[-o&lt; Trying to think positive so have gotten the Crinone Gel and packed one in my purse since they want you to bring one for your transfer.


----------



## KatO79

So just got the call: *all 3 fertilised*:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:

Getting 1 transferred and the 2 other ones will be developed into day 5 blasts and then they'll see if they're good to freeze. Going in at 10:15 AM Danish time for my transfer. I didn't hear what grade the embie that will be transferred is as I was so super excited to hear all 3 fertilised since I was afraid we might be told none fertilised:blush::haha:

I will update when I get back (evt. this post if no one else posts anything after). Trying to fill my bladder now which is a daunting task as my bladder is a bit crappy:wacko:

UPDATE: Transfer went fine although I'd drank too much water so really had to pee so they let me "take the edge off":haha: Once the speculum went in I felt like peeing again though and they could see my bladder was _completely _full:wacko: At one point I was afraid I was gonna pee on the RE:wacko: They very quickly and easily got the embie in and I got to pee right afterwards although DH found it highly amusing so he laughed his head off:growlmad: I don't know why he chose today to be annoying but I bit his head off at bit.

So now comes the wait:coffee: Go in for a pregnancy blood test on December 10th:thumbup:


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so excited for you Hun! Sending you implantation vibes


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> So just got the call: *all 3 fertilised*:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin:
> 
> Getting 1 transferred and the 2 other ones will be developed into day 5 blasts and then they'll see if they're good to freeze. Going in at 10:15 AM Danish time for my transfer. I didn't hear what grade the embie that will be transferred is as I was so super excited to hear all 3 fertilised since I was afraid we might be told none fertilised:blush::haha:
> 
> I will update when I get back (evt. this post if no one else posts anything after). Trying to fill my bladder now which is a daunting task as my bladder is a bit crappy:wacko:
> 
> UPDATE: Transfer went fine although I'd drank too much water so really had to pee so they let me "take the edge off":haha: Once the speculum went in I felt like peeing again though and they could see my bladder was _completely _full:wacko: At one point I was afraid I was gonna pee on the RE:wacko: They very quickly and easily got the embie in and I got to pee right afterwards although DH found it highly amusing so he laughed his head off:growlmad: I don't know why he chose today to be annoying but I bit his head off at bit.
> 
> So now comes the wait:coffee: Go in for a pregnancy blood test on December 10th:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance:

Everything crossed for you.

Myshelsong really sorry to hear about your crappy month. Having a cry helps t get the tension out


----------



## wannabemummyb

Looks like it's not my month - bfn this morning at 14dpo without even a hint of a line! Just got to wait for AF!


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry wanna that is the worst.
The cry was great, hubby and I had a couple days of high tension that really needed to be released.

Got all the Christmas lights up outside, which is pretty nice. The neighbours around here have gone Griswald status and looks like they are all competing to be the best house in Canada. I have no part in that, but think ours look cute and perfectly simple.

Starting to feel better, going to put up a tree later this week. Decorating always makes me feel better.


----------



## KatO79

Sorry wanna:hugs:

Sounds good to keep yourself distracted that way. I kinda miss seeing houses decorated like that, it's not the thing in this country really:shrug: And we live in an apartment so can't decorate it much on the outside.

AFM only 3dp2dt so not much going on. Managed to clear out the Crinone Gel build up, sorry if TMI:wacko: I was told to do that every few days.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Kat! Hope you have a bfp!

:hugs: to the other ladies still trying. It's hard but you'll get there eventually...

As for me, I inseminated yesterday even though I wasn't even seeing a + opk yet, I had to do it early as my "donor" was leaving town and this was the only time we could go for it and we missed my peak last cycle when we tried... I don't think I'm gonna get it this cycle, and I'll just get ready for next cycle while tracking the opk this week to help me plan better for next cycle in terms of figuring out when to meet up.


----------



## swimmyj1

wanna - booo im sorry :( i was really hoping for you!

Kat - sending lots of sticky vibes your way!!! Really hope its a nice sticky baby, can't wait to look on the 10th to see your test.

Waiting for my follicle scan on Wednesday fingers crossed!


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you swimmy:flower: Hope you get good news for your scan!

AFM only 4dp2dt so still nothing to report. Been feeling tired but that could also be the Crinone 8% Gel so not reading anything into it at all:shrug:


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck everyone, with insemenations and everything else.

Kat just don't test early whatever you do. Technically there is an embryo and you are on so many hormones, I feel awful for those that test and figure out they are chemically pregnant but it never implants. Best to wait!

Going to a meeting with a home study lady today. Nothing like talking with a social worker for .... Two hours about things lol


----------



## wannabemummyb

deafgal01 said:


> Good luck Kat! Hope you have a bfp!
> 
> :hugs: to the other ladies still trying. It's hard but you'll get there eventually...
> 
> As for me, I inseminated yesterday even though I wasn't even seeing a + opk yet, I had to do it early as my "donor" was leaving town and this was the only time we could go for it and we missed my peak laist cycle when we tried... I don't think I'm gonna get it this cycle, and I'll just get ready for next cycle while tracking the opk this week to help me plan better for next cycle in terms of figuring out when to meet up.

Deafgal - fx for you Hun.

Swimmyj - thank you.

I realised today at work that the end of Dec marks 6 years TTC for us :cry:


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> deafgal01 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Kat! Hope you have a bfp!
> 
> :hugs: to the other ladies still trying. It's hard but you'll get there eventually...
> 
> As for me, I inseminated yesterday even though I wasn't even seeing a + opk yet, I had to do it early as my "donor" was leaving town and this was the only time we could go for it and we missed my peak laist cycle when we tried... I don't think I'm gonna get it this cycle, and I'll just get ready for next cycle while tracking the opk this week to help me plan better for next cycle in terms of figuring out when to meet up.
> 
> Deafgal - fx for you Hun.
> 
> Swimmyj - thank you.
> 
> I realised today at work that the end of Dec marks 6 years TTC for us :cry:Click to expand...


So sorry wanna:hugs::hugs: Those type of anniversaries always stink. I know I haven't been trying nearly as long as you but know when I hit 1 year and more recently 2 years it made me very sad. Maybe treat yourself in some way? Like a massage or a manicure or spa treatments or a little weekend getaway? Something that makes you happy. I will be so having my FXed for that it soon happens for you:hugs:

Myshel: Hope the meeting went well :flower:

AFM haven't heard from my childish friend since her birthday party on October 31st. No asking about how things have been going with our IVF cycle and I don't want to bother SMSing her updates because she didn't answer the 2 times I did update and she'd asked herself for the updates:nope: But she always gets like this once she has a boyfriend and is either studying or working (she's 33). Although the timing of her being extra distant is rather interesting. I don't know if it's because she now fears having a similiar issue to us as she's always said she wants 2 kids: 1 boy and 1 girl, preferably in that order:wacko: She actually also wants to TTC now but feels she needs to wait until she's finished up her education which is in 1-2 years depending on if she fails any more courses and gets held back in that sense.


----------



## swimmyj1

Quick reply here - scan shows 2 mature follicles with a possible 3rd depending on when I ovulate for sure. Fingers crossed this cycle! Also can't wait to talk to the genetic specialist.


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you swimmy :dust:

AFM still haven't gotten a letter about the 2 embies if they made it to Day 5 and were deemed good to freeze or not:wacko: Afraid this is bad news but DH says he thinks they said we'd get a letter either way and they're just taking their sweet time sending it:shrug: It'll stink if none were viable for it and we'll be forced to do a 2nd fresh IVF cycles if it's a BFN this time:nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat keep us updated I really hope they froze perfectly! Maybe give them a call? Looks like I ovulated last night. Worse ovulation cramps ever! This is gonna be a long tww


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Kat keep us updated I really hope they froze perfectly! Maybe give them a call? Looks like I ovulated last night. Worse ovulation cramps ever! This is gonna be a long tww


Thanks although I've pretty much lost hope since we haven't heard from them:nope:

I can't call as the phone line in the mornings are the secretaries and you're not allowed to call unless you got AF and need to schedule a day or you need to reschedule an appointment, are running late or something like that. They have no clue about your actual case and only know basics like if you're scheduled to start short protocol or FET or the like. The phone number in the afternoon are to the nurses but it's *blood test results only* that can call in that ½ hour the phone line is open. So calling is not an option at all:nope:

Good that you Oed, here's hoping :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Sometimes I feel like I'm on this journey alone and my husband is just the sperm donor. We got in a huge fight this morning because he's been being "mean" to me all morning in a jokey way and I asked him to stop because I'm not in the mood. So he's now got the hump and just stomping fund the house, telling me I'm not fun anymore! I tried to explain I'm feeling nervous, apprehensive about seeing my friends new baby niece today and it all kicked off. Apparently, it's not the new mum or her babies fault! I get that but I've just gone through my fourth miscarriage - he may be over it but all I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry all day. Why don't men get it? Now I'm feeling even more stressed than I was before and totally on edge


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Sometimes I feel like I'm on this journey alone and my husband is just the sperm donor. We got in a huge fight this morning because he's been being "mean" to me all morning in a jokey way and I asked him to stop because I'm not in the mood. So he's now got the hump and just stomping fund the house, telling me I'm not fun anymore! I tried to explain I'm feeling nervous, apprehensive about seeing my friends new baby niece today and it all kicked off. Apparently, it's not the new mum or her babies fault! I get that but I've just gone through my fourth miscarriage - he may be over it but all I want to do is curl up in a ball and cry all day. Why don't men get it? Now I'm feeling even more stressed than I was before and totally on edge


So sorry wanna:hugs: I think men just don't feel it quite as much as we do since everything happens to our bodies. Also I think men have different ways of coping than women do which leads to these types of arguments. E.g. my DH went and scheduled an appointment with his bank for Thursday which is the day I need the car since I'm going in for my beta test early in the morning (and getting my answer in the early afternoon). I got so riled up about it, like it didn't matter as much to him so he forgot and set up that appointment. 

I think our DH's are a bit similiar since mine can also get a bit mean with his jokes and laughing things off. I don't think they mean to be mean. I don't think your DH is necessarily over your MC, he's just dealing with it by being flippant. Maybe have a talk with him and say how you feel when he jokes around like that and say you find it hurtful? Maybe something like "When you say things like (insert example here) then it makes me feel (insert feelings here)." I think it might be good to share feelings, especially if you have no support network among friends or family that understand. My DH and I lean very much on each other during these past 2 years of infertility and always share any feelings we may be having. Infertility is considered a strain on a marriage and it can either strengthen your marriage or destroy it, depending on how both parties handle things. I think communication is key here!

I hope you work things out with him:flower:

AFM nothing much. Been having some slight cramping on and off for a number of days but it could be the Crinone gel:shrug: I've heard it can make you feel pregnant, even if you're not, so trying not to read anything into it but sometimes it's hard:winkwink: Will know for sure on the 10th:flower:


----------



## swimmyj1

wannabemummyb - you are not alone in going through this :( i'm so sorry. Last mc I didn't even want to go to work because we have a lot of pregnant women and it was hard to see. DH didn't understand that at all. It's ok to take some time for yourself and be sad. You've had a loss and that is heart breaking. *sending you lots of hugs* I don't know how you feel about therapy but it really has helped me after my last MC. 

Kat - my fingers are soooo crossed. I mean technically you are pregnant so hopefully that little bean is super sticky!!!! Have you heard anything about the other embryos? that has been driving me crazy that you can't get anyone to give you any information. 

AFM - got my cross hairs today can't believe I ovulated on CD 14 I've never ovulated that early. I was wondering if you gals know if its possible to ovulate eggs a day apart?? I'm sure i dropped an egg the night of cd14 but then i still got a +opk in the morning and again bad ovulation cramping like super super bad cd15 afternoon. with another temp jump. hmmm very confusing. Very nervous this tww idk if i can take another bfn ....


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> wannabemummyb - you are not alone in going through this :( i'm so sorry. Last mc I didn't even want to go to work because we have a lot of pregnant women and it was hard to see. DH didn't understand that at all. It's ok to take some time for yourself and be sad. You've had a loss and that is heart breaking. *sending you lots of hugs* I don't know how you feel about therapy but it really has helped me after my last MC.
> 
> Kat - my fingers are soooo crossed. I mean technically you are pregnant so hopefully that little bean is super sticky!!!! Have you heard anything about the other embryos? that has been driving me crazy that you can't get anyone to give you any information.
> 
> AFM - got my cross hairs today can't believe I ovulated on CD 14 I've never ovulated that early. I was wondering if you gals know if its possible to ovulate eggs a day apart?? I'm sure i dropped an egg the night of cd14 but then i still got a +opk in the morning and again bad ovulation cramping like super super bad cd15 afternoon. with another temp jump. hmmm very confusing. Very nervous this tww idk if i can take another bfn ....


Thanks swimmy, no nothing yet. I'm still going with the assumption that they weren't deemed viable for the freezing process. 

As to Oing 2 eggs 1 day apart: I'm not entirely sure but I think it's possible for that to happen.

AFM I'm starting to feel a bit more negative and don't think this round of IVF worked, don't ask me why, it's a total hunch:nope: I think the only thing keeping AF away is the Crinone gel at this point. Hopefully I'm wrong, will know for sure on Thursday when I go in for my beta:shrug:

Been having a generally bad couple of days. Yesterday was the birthday of the wife of my narcissistic brother and I wrote her a birthday greeting on her FB timeline (she has 3 birthday greetings total on her FB timeline, mine was the 1st one she received). She neither liked or commented it (although she liked and commented one of the other's greetings) but liked my most recent post instead. So almost the same wall of silence that my brother gave me on his birthday.


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm really hoping ur beta is + can't wait for ur labs in 3 days!
Sorry about your family :( I tend to just stop trying with family like that is causes me more stress than it's worth. But I also don't use fb for birthday stuff I just send a card lol (I know old school)

My fingers are still crossed for your other 2 embryos. Did they say they wouldn't send you anything if they did freeze??

My ff moved my o date to cd 15 cuz my temp shot up again today. So who knows with this darn cycle. Guess I just have to wait &#128542; Idk why but I'm just super impatient this cycle. probably gonna have to take the next 2 cycles off due to vacations I have planned during o time and DH won't be there lol.


----------



## Myshelsong

You can totally ovulate different days with different follicles. As long as they are close in size and mature it can happen. 

The red bitch showed up today. Super pissed off, and to top it off we are having issues getting our police reports for the adoption process. So freaking pissed off today, I am raging!

Fingers crossed for everyone. I am going to go drink that last half a bottle of wine without a glass.


----------



## swimmyj1

Myshelsong - thanks for letting me know :) i ended up calling my clinic today and they said the same thing. It usually happens with 24 hours of the 1st egg's release but it can take longer. Sorry AF showed up that just stinks. Fingers crossed the adoption stuff gets well on the way!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> I'm really hoping ur beta is + can't wait for ur labs in 3 days!
> Sorry about your family :( I tend to just stop trying with family like that is causes me more stress than it's worth. But I also don't use fb for birthday stuff I just send a card lol (I know old school)
> 
> My fingers are still crossed for your other 2 embryos. Did they say they wouldn't send you anything if they did freeze??
> 
> My ff moved my o date to cd 15 cuz my temp shot up again today. So who knows with this darn cycle. Guess I just have to wait &#55357;&#56862; Idk why but I'm just super impatient this cycle. probably gonna have to take the next 2 cycles off due to vacations I have planned during o time and DH won't be there lol.


In my case, I think a card would be _more_ effort seeing as how my narcissistic brother and his enabler wife (plus my narcissistic sister) live in the US and I live in Denmark:nope: They don't send me cards and also use FB, probably for the same reason:shrug: I checked the wife's FB page again and she's thanked everyone except me and this one woman, the same one woman that my brother also failed to thank in the same way he did me for his birthday. So I'm guessing this woman has also said/done something they're mad about. Such and unhealthy way of coping to just give people the silent treatment! I can't decide if I even want to bother sending them birthday greetings next year but then they might just use that against me to confirm to themselves I'm a selfish human being:nope: All that because I just asked my brother to please not get personal again with me during a discussion! Although I know his wife is also a bit mad I mentioned they needed help with having their daughter but when her husband is acting like an insensitive jerk about my "Please don't tell infertile couples to just relax because it doesn't help" post on FB, of course I'm going to mention it (plus had no idea it was such a huge secret for them, especially as she was 46 when it worked for them). I'm basically getting all the blame even though my brother started the whole thing!

No, I heard it as we'd get a letter if they were viable for freezing so it sounded to me like we'd get no letter if nothing was frozen. DH heard it as we'd get a letter either way but knowing how distracted he can be, I'm more inclined to think how I heard it is the most correct:dohh: 

Hope this cycle works for you :dust:

*Myshel:* Sorry about AF:hugs: Hope you soon get those papers in order:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So it's bad news guys - my HCG is around 34 and she says it's definitely a chemical but wants me to come in on Monday for another HCG test, so devastated right now:cry:


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> So it's bad news guys - my HCG is around 34 and she says it's definitely a chemical but wants me to come in on Monday for another HCG test, so devastated right now:cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm so sorry, Kat. :hugs: I know how hard it is. Be good to yourself right now. 

I'll be holding out some hope that maybe your HCG will go up and she's wrong about it being a chemical. Maybe you just have a slow grower...


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> So it's bad news guys - my HCG is around 34 and she says it's definitely a chemical but wants me to come in on Monday for another HCG test, so devastated right now:cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm so sorry, Kat. :hugs: I know how hard it is. Be good to yourself right now.
> 
> I'll be holding out some hope that maybe your HCG will go up and she's wrong about it being a chemical. Maybe you just have a slow grower...Click to expand...


Thanks DBZ34:hugs: Unfortunately she was almost 100% sure. She said at 14dp2dt (which equals 16 dpo) I should be around 100 so 34 means chemical. Just read most chemicals are due to genetic issues with the embryo.

So hoping IVF #2 will give me my super sticky, healthy BFP.

Hope you're well.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm so sorry Kat :hug: xx


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm sorry kat :( im still hoping its not a chemical. You never know, my cousins started really low and was a slow riser but she has a beautiful baby girl. My fingers are crossed. If not I really hope IVF #2 is your perfect shot.

I'm already feeling out .... progesterone makes me very wheepy and hormonal. Trying to stay positive. Thank goodness I'm working a ton the next few nights to keep my mind busy. Can't be worried about bfn if you are working 12 hour nights 5 nights in a row lol


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> I'm sorry kat :( im still hoping its not a chemical. You never know, my cousins started really low and was a slow riser but she has a beautiful baby girl. My fingers are crossed. If not I really hope IVF #2 is your perfect shot.
> 
> I'm already feeling out .... progesterone makes me very wheepy and hormonal. Trying to stay positive. Thank goodness I'm working a ton the next few nights to keep my mind busy. Can't be worried about bfn if you are working 12 hour nights 5 nights in a row lol


Unfortunately I do think it's a CP, especially when the HCG was about 1/3 of what it should've been at 16 dpo (34 instead of 100 or more). The only thing that has been helping keep it going has been the Crinone I think but since I've stopped (don't have anymore anyway) it's only a matter of time. I'm just hoping to get the bleeding over and done with so I can start looking more forward to IVF #2 in January.

I hope your cycle turns out much better than mine:thumbup:


----------



## swimmyj1

thanks Kat I'm sorry the first one didn't work out :(


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> thanks Kat I'm sorry the first one didn't work out :(


Thanks swimmy:flower: It is though a good sign that I can get pregnant and means that IVF will most likely work for us. Just need to get luckier next time and have a healthier embryo.

Started bleeding today so hoping the next days go quickly so I can put this behind me and be in a positive and happy mood for IVF #2.


----------



## Myshelsong

So sorry Kat. Big hugs to you, you deserve a good bottle of wine.

AFM got some surprising good news, DH fragmentation numbers improved drastically over the last 3 months! He is now at the 20% mark which is considered fair to good. Blew my mind when I go the results back considering we were at the 40% mark before and were told icis IVF was our only shot! Calling the drop see what this means and if we can do either regular IVF or maybe another IUI instead.


----------



## DBZ34

So sorry, Kat. :hugs: BUt, you're right, the thing to take away from this is that you *can* get pregnant. Hopefully, the next one will be it for you. :hugs: 


That's great news, Myshel!! :D I hope this means you can do IUI or regular IVF! Good job, DH swimmers! 


Swimmy - Good luck! I hope this cycle is it for you! When are you planning on testing? 


AFM- 6DPO today. Feeling more positive than last month and doing progesterone from 4DPO this cycle. Hopefully, it will help firm up my lining and make it easier for implantation to happen. I'll be testing on the 20th/21st at 15DPO, so I'll know whether to expect AF for Christmas or not. (Worst Christmas present ever if AF does come. Last thing I want with a house full of people, but I guess we'll see.)


----------



## KatO79

Such great news Myshel:happydance: When will you be able to start trying with IUI or IVF? 

Thanks DBZ, so true yeah. I hope you get your BFP this time! Although I'd say that a CP is worse emotionally than a BFN :( I know my CP has set a damper on Christmas this year, more so than my BFN last year for Christmas:cry:

AFM started spotting yesterday and it's turned into red bleeding today :( Had a large portion of honey snaps, an apple cocktail and some beer yesterday during lunch since we were out shopping for Christmas gifts. I sent and SMS to my childish friend yesterday but no response. We're seeing her and her boyfriend on Saturday to see the new "Star Wars" movie and I don't want her asking in the excited voice "Are you pregnant, Kat?" So went with the SMS, also avoid hearing any stupid or annoying questions, I can better deal with that situation via SMS. 

On a positive note we're going to see a house for a 2nd time today since we're thinking of buying it. DH has been approved to loan enough money so we can afford it.


----------



## DBZ34

Oh, a CP is definitely harder than a BFN, for sure. And unfortunately, they don't get any easier to deal with, especially around the holidays. :hugs: Make sure you're taking care of yourself. 

That is exciting about the house though. Are you looking forward to seeing the new Star Wars?


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat - I'm sorry you started bleeding :( I really hope next cycle is your sticky bean! Can't wait to hear more about the house!!! that is so exciting! I would have sent a message also. Much easier to talk about than face to face. Let us know how star wars is. I know i'm gonna go see it but probably not until its been out for a while. 

DBZ34 - Fingers crossed for you this cycle!!!

AFM - Took a test today 9dpo and didn't see anything, went to work. About an hour later my DH messages me and ask why I didn't tell him about getting a positive ???? probably just an evap line but now Im nervous about testing again lol. (I was really feeling like I would be out this cycle)


----------



## KatO79

FXed swimmy:thumbup: As for this cycle, we'll be on forced break so nothing will be happening. I think we really do need IVF to get pregnant and I'll first be able to start around mid-January when I get AF around there since I have a 26-27 day cycle.

DBZ, yeah the house looks good although there might be a under-roof problem, a plastic sheet that acts as a extra ensurance of avoiding water coming in, so we need to get that checked. It may require just to be repared a couple of spots but worse case the whole thing needs to be changed out and that would require removing the whole roof first:wacko: If the latter's the case, then we definitely won't be buying as that would be crazy expensive. There are also a couple of other issues we need to get checked out as well. In the meantime we'll be trying to look at 2-3 more houses this week so we have a back up house. Who knows, maybe we'll find a house we like even better that has less issues:shrug:

As to the movie not so much as it's more DH's thing :winkwink: I just hope that my childish friend sees that SMS. I may try writing her again to make sure so I can avoid her asking in her totally naive, excited manner:wacko:

So called and my HCG has of course fallen to 10 so they want me to come in for 1 last blood test on Friday:cry: They want to see it go to around 3 I think. I told her I have been bleeding red heavily since yesterday but it didn't matter, they still want me in on Friday. Today was already bad for me as I sat in the waiting room with 3 very pregnant women and then it got worse when a woman came in with her tiny new baby:cry: I barely held it together until after they took blood and then cried in the car afterwards.

I asked her if she knew about what the plan was for next IVF and she only could see they'll be putting me on the short protocol.


----------



## DBZ34

Oh, Kat. :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hate that you had to share a waiting room with pregnant ladies. That is one of the worst things, especially when you're dealing with a loss. :hugs: Just take it one day at a time. Losses are so hard on their own and when faced with what you were hoping for, it's even more devastating. :hugs: for Friday too. 

Good luck on finding a backup house! Hopefully, the one you want doesn't have too many expensive to repair issues. I hope your friend just hasn't responded to your SMS because she doesn't know what to say and will hopefully not say anything when you go to the movie. 


Swimmy - That's exciting!! A possible BFP! Hopefully tomorrow's test will be even clearer (and you'll see the positive yourself)! :D


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Oh, Kat. :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hate that you had to share a waiting room with pregnant ladies. That is one of the worst things, especially when you're dealing with a loss. :hugs: Just take it one day at a time. Losses are so hard on their own and when faced with what you were hoping for, it's even more devastating. :hugs: for Friday too.
> 
> Good luck on finding a backup house! Hopefully, the one you want doesn't have too many expensive to repair issues. I hope your friend just hasn't responded to your SMS because she doesn't know what to say and will hopefully not say anything when you go to the movie.
> 
> 
> Swimmy - That's exciting!! A possible BFP! Hopefully tomorrow's test will be even clearer (and you'll see the positive yourself)! :D


Thanks DBZ:hugs: Yeah it was just really getting to me. First it was one pregnant woman, then 2 then the 3rd came in and just when it couldn't get worse the couple with the baby came and I was just totally thinking "Oh come on, really??" I'm totally sitting in the one semi anti-social corner of the waiting room, that way I'll only perhaps see pregnant ladies on the way into the room where they take blood which is better than having them shoved up my face one at a time sitting close to me.

To be honest I don't think she's responded because she's so totally into her 11 year younger boyfriend (he's moved in with her) that nothing else matters right now:nope: She hasn't been asking about how it's going with our IVF in _weeks_. She's mentally 16 (physically she's 33) so the only thing of interest is her boyfriend and her studying. Her boyfriend is actually much more mature than her:dohh: I don't know if it's also because she worries about her own fertility now and doesn't want to think too much about it. I fear it'll end in her asking a bunch of stuff on Saturday when we first meet them for dinner close to the movie theater:dohh:


----------



## swimmyj1

That's the worse part about getting blood drawn my last mc was that way I wanted to scream and run out. 
I can see a + on my test today, it's just super light. Going in now to have betas drawn.


----------



## deafgal01

Kat - :hugs: Sorry to hear about the chemical. Bring on the next try! Btw, I too will be seeing the Star Wars movie Saturday with my spouse, more his thing than mine but hey, it's the movie theater and we rarely do that so it's going to be fun!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hope you guys have lots of fun seeing the movie!! its a cute date night :)

Beta's came back at 18 :( my fertility doc seems to be happy with i sense I'm 10dpo but idk guess ill just have to wait. Cant believe i got light lines with it being that low. Knew i should have waited until day 12 hahaha. Can't wait to hear about the movie!


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh my swimmy! Fingers are crossed for you Hun.


----------



## DBZ34

18 does sounds like a good number at 10DPO, swimmy. When are you having another beta? 

Here's hoping your numbers rise beautifully...

Btw, what kind of tests did you use?


----------



## KatO79

FXed swimmy that this is it :flower:

deafgal, so funny we're going in the same day :haha: Enjoy!

AFM my childish friend never answered my SMS Saturday about my chemical:nope: Wrote to her again yesterday asking her if she saw my text about my chemical but no response. She's usually very quick to answer. I know she's studying for exams with her boyfriend but you'd think she could find 2-3 minutes to write back and say she's sorry to hear that ect ect:nope: So I still fear her asking about it when we see them for movie night and just claim she "didn't see my messages" which is obvious BS:wacko: She's only twice herself asked for updates during this whole IVF process but never responded to any of my updates but you'd think she could answer this. We've been there so many times for her when she was upset about men and afraid of not finding anyone and now that she has a boyfriend she can't even be bothered to answer a text when I'm upset. I just won't bother anymore with the IVF updates. Once we move, I can distance myself from her and hopefully make new friends where we move. I think she's so into her boyfriend, she doesn't "have time" to answer messages from friends.


----------



## swimmyj1

DBZ34 - i was using the sensitive wondfo's and a clear blue. the regular pink wondfo's I only had a line after it sat for like an hour so I don't count that as much. 

Kat - Sorry your friend isn't being very supportive. I feel like unless someone has gone through LTTTC they have no idea how much we need support. I have some close friends but my 2 friends I text/talk to on a daily biases came from this site who's DH's also have genetic issues that cause MC. 

AFM - next blood draw on Wednesday. I'll probably just go in before work so I won't have it until Thursday. Not having my hopes up too high but just seeing where it goes.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Kat - Sorry your friend isn't being very supportive. I feel like unless someone has gone through LTTTC they have no idea how much we need support. I have some close friends but my 2 friends I text/talk to on a daily biases came from this site who's DH's also have genetic issues that cause MC.
> 
> AFM - next blood draw on Wednesday. I'll probably just go in before work so I won't have it until Thursday. Not having my hopes up too high but just seeing where it goes.


That's true but you'd think she could at least get she should answer that text with some sort of response like "I'm so sorry to hear that, I really hope your next IVF works for you" or something along those lines. Even DH's little brother's girlfriend could figure out to write a text like that back to me and she's not planning on TTC anytime soon. DH says he may call her Thursday or Friday night if she hasn't responded to me before just so we avoid an uncomfortable situation on Saturday where she'll for sure ask me if I'm pregnant and then when I tell her it was a chemical and I'd sent her 2 texts, she'll claim she "didn't see" my 2 texts and act all innocent and then she'll be asking all these annoying and stupid questions :nope:

Unfortunately I don't have anyone understanding in my life to talk to:nope: My malignant narcissistic brother (he's very emotionally and verbally abusive and puts me down every time I have contact with him) knows what it's like (him and his wife tried for 5 years before they had their daughter on their last IVF try) but he's never been supportive of me in my life EVER (in fact he always uses my crisis' to make me feel even worse) and has completely been ignoring me since January (he stopped responding to all emails since 2 years ago and on) since I asked him to please not put me down. My narcissistic sister had issues conceiving #2 (took 2 years but Clomid worked for her very quickly) but she's backed out completely as well at the same time my IUI #2 failed because her answer to me saying I'd unfortunately gotten AF was a la "Oh I got AF too, stinks, keep trying" - told her that our AFs were different as I'm LTTTC #1 and she's not TTCing and has 2 kids. She's been pretty much ignoring me ever since. My in-laws are only semi supportive since they don't totally understand. So yeah, have no one else but the ladies on BnB to talk to about it besides DH:cry: 

FXed for your test :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas to all those that celebrate. Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## swimmyj1

KatO - I'm sorry your sister isn't being supportive. My mom got upset that I wasn't drinking at christmas and finally i pulled her aside and told her so she would back off... nope she got more upset saying i wasn't even "really" pregnant sense I'm not 12+ weeks so I shouldn't be changing my habits .... ugh she totally doesn't get it and it drives me crazy. but trying to stay positive. 

My hcg doubled again the last 2 draws so I'm not doing anymore just waiting for my scan on the 4th. Still trying not to get my hopes up but DH is wayyyy to excited for it being this early. 

Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> KatO - I'm sorry your sister isn't being supportive. My mom got upset that I wasn't drinking at christmas and finally i pulled her aside and told her so she would back off... nope she got more upset saying i wasn't even "really" pregnant sense I'm not 12+ weeks so I shouldn't be changing my habits .... ugh she totally doesn't get it and it drives me crazy. but trying to stay positive.
> 
> My hcg doubled again the last 2 draws so I'm not doing anymore just waiting for my scan on the 4th. Still trying not to get my hopes up but DH is wayyyy to excited for it being this early.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great holiday!


Wow sorry you also have unsupportive relatives:hugs: Maybe try to just let her silly comments go and change the subject? Glad that things are still looking good, FXed!

AFM had a great Christmas with my in-law family. Spent Christmas (the 24th here) and 2nd Christmas Day (yesterday) with them. Of course didn't hear from any of my siblings for Christmas. My narcissistic brother liked a couple of my Christmas related posts but no card or even a "Merry Christmas" over FB:nope: But he hasn't sent us a Christmas card in the last 2 years or so. Of course my narcissistic sister totally ignored everything. But I've realized I need to go totally no contact on them, they just refuse to see me for who I am and will never let go of their very sordid opinions and utter contempt of me:shrug:


----------



## swimmyj1

KatO - my DH is shunned from his family for religious reasons. It use to really upset him but we talked a lot about coming to terms with it. That you can only control how you respond to their behavior and how it effects you. and that letting it bother you that they choose not to include only gives them power. I know family is suppose to always be there but sometimes its your in-laws or friends that become your real family and the ones that constantly cut you down or belittle you need to just be left out. I'm glad you had such a good time with your in-laws :)

I just chose to ignore my mothers comments, she was this way the time before. She won't like it much when I don't include her in ultrasounds and definitely won't be having family at the hospital (just my own preference) if it gets that far. I don't need the negativity.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> KatO - my DH is shunned from his family for religious reasons. It use to really upset him but we talked a lot about coming to terms with it. That you can only control how you respond to their behavior and how it effects you. and that letting it bother you that they choose not to include only gives them power. I know family is suppose to always be there but sometimes its your in-laws or friends that become your real family and the ones that constantly cut you down or belittle you need to just be left out. I'm glad you had such a good time with your in-laws :)
> 
> I just chose to ignore my mothers comments, she was this way the time before. She won't like it much when I don't include her in ultrasounds and definitely won't be having family at the hospital (just my own preference) if it gets that far. I don't need the negativity.


Sorry your DH has been ostracised from his family, I know how much it stinks when the people that are supposed to love and support you most in the world aren't those people, at all :nope: I think I'm still in the process of emotionally disengaging from my siblings and it'll just take a little more time. I discovered my mother is a narcissist back around September 2013 and have managed to disconnect emotionally now, my siblings are a newer discovery as it was first around January/February this year it dawned on me (I don't know why I didn't see it before). I think my major problem is I FB stalk them a bit so need to completely stop so I can really move on. I honestly don't know why I do it, they and the eldest brother (I have 0 contact with him after he didn't come to my wedding and couldn't even be bothered to even send me a card congratulaing me) plus my cousin just constantly shove their great relationships up my face and write how amazing each other is and such (my narcissistic, malignant brother even writes how amazing his SIL is, he's never written anything even slightly positive about me, EVER). All because I refuse to let the scapegoating of me continue.

Totally get what you mean. I'll be keeping my own mother pretty far away from things once I manage to get my BFP as well. She'd just find ways to do kinda what your mother is doing, souring things.


----------



## Myshelsong

Swimmy you are doing the right thing with not drinking this early in. Although no you have not passed the twelve weeks when it is socially acceptable to acknowledge a pregnancy, you are still pregnant. My best friend is a children's doctor and can't say enough about not drinking during the first twelve weeks at all. This is when the baby is starting to develop the most important parts of the brain.

Sorry that everyone is having such a weird time with family. Although we have the family drama here I just let it roll off my back this year. If people don't want to mention me on Facebook, why would I care? Facebook is for the fake friends anyways. Everyone shows only the best part of their lives and puts on pretty faces. It is nothing to worry about.

Well I think I ovulated, we got some good shots it ... Woop woop ... So fingers crossed. Next month if no go we are doing super ovulated iui then move on to ivf.
Yay us and moving along!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry that everyone is having such a weird time with family. Although we have the family drama here I just let it roll off my back this year. If people don't want to mention me on Facebook, why would I care? Facebook is for the fake friends anyways. Everyone shows only the best part of their lives and puts on pretty faces. It is nothing to worry about.
> 
> Well I think I ovulated, we got some good shots it ... Woop woop ... So fingers crossed. Next month if no go we are doing super ovulated iui then move on to ivf.
> Yay us and moving along!


Myshel it's a bit harder for me as I've been set up to be the family scapegoat since birth. I've been emotionally and verbally abused by my narcissistic mother and brother all my life. My mother has even involved my brother every time I've tried to set boundaries with her and he'd write me an email attacking me and telling me what an utterly awful human being I am. My brother did go no contact with her (because she's verbally attacked his wife a few times) but he's still continuing her scapegoating of me (even poisoning the enablers in the family against me), I've tried for years and years to show him I'm not the awful human being they've been trying to tell me an convince me I am, to no avail. As to FB it's hurtful when people in your family, people that are supposed to love and support you, almost never mention you, want pretty much 0 contact with you but are telling everyone else on FB how wonderful everyone else in the family is, including in-law family. My brother tells everyone how amazing his SIL is, he's never said anything positive about me. I know it's because all the abuse I've experienced has resulted in a lower self-esteem, I've been taking this year to build myself up. But I guess it's hard for people who haven't been verbally and emotionally abused all their lives to understand what it's like to grow up that way, for your whole family to ostracise you just because you want them to treat you with some respect and kindness and not make evry tragedy in your life about them. To not make you feel like every feeling you have is wrong, to be lied to you all your life about who you are, that constantly invalidate you, to even gaslight about events to make you feel and look crazy to everyone in an attempt to also make themselves look innocent and that it's you that are the crazy, abusive person. It hurts! Getting to a point where I can not care will take time, I need to build myself up to have the confidence so many that have grown up in normal, healthy, loving families take for granted because they grew up with love, support and validation something I only experienced with my father until I first lost him to Alzheimers at 13 and then finally to lymph cancer at 20.

Hope you get to start IVF very soon!


----------



## swimmyj1

Myshelsong - i'm with you about facebook. thats why I don't really use it. too much drama heck i think i only have like 60 friends and my page is private because heck who needs to know all my business haha. I will say that I am an Instagram junky i love all the cool pictures. Fingers crossed for this cycle! hope you won't need IVF lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Kat, I wasn't trying to deminish your feeling, just trying to help by letting you know that everyone's Facebook lives are fake and really don't show reality. I understand you have had a horrible time with your family, and although I know you want to build and keep these relationships maybe it is time to unplug from social media in regards to family. Like you said work on you, build up your self esteem without needing the approval of your siblings and mother. 

Who knows, maybe I am talking out if my ass but it really doesn't seem like your family is ever going to change from what you have told us over the last few months, and you really seem to get upset about it. i know I am not, however if I were in your shoes I would take a social media break. Disable your Facebook, don't even put out a message letting people know you are doing it, and give yourself thirty days to detox from all the negativity. You don't need it with the starting of another IVF cycle. You do you, try to bring positive people in your world only.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry Kat, I wasn't trying to deminish your feeling, just trying to help by letting you know that everyone's Facebook lives are fake and really don't show reality. I understand you have had a horrible time with your family, and although I know you want to build and keep these relationships maybe it is time to unplug from social media in regards to family. Like you said work on you, build up your self esteem without needing the approval of your siblings and mother.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I am talking out if my ass but it really doesn't seem like your family is ever going to change from what you have told us over the last few months, and you really seem to get upset about it. i know I am not, however if I were in your shoes I would take a social media break. Disable your Facebook, don't even put out a message letting people know you are doing it, and give yourself thirty days to detox from all the negativity. You don't need it with the starting of another IVF cycle. You do you, try to bring positive people in your world only.


Actually I've given up months ago truth be told. After my brother got really personal and came with nasty insults when I tried to politely disengage from that infertility "debate," I realised he's never going to see me for who I am. Seeing me as a horrible, selfish person that's exactly like our very narcissistic mother (he's even told me that although if anything it's him that's exactly like her!) fits him too well, he can use it to tell all his friends and the rest of our family why he treats me so badly. I've actually unfollowed every family member I'm friends with over FB (plus put them on the restricted list so I can post things I don't want them to see = things they'll create drama over) but unfortunately seem to stalk them a bit instead:dohh: I'm trying to quit though! Maybe that should be my New Years resolution. As to posting I've been considering posting everything in the future so none of my family can see what I'm posting, setting it so all friends except restricted (which includes all family members) can see. That way I can still post once in a while and don't have to be confronted by the lack of likes and positive comments from my siblings.

Nope people with NPD don't change, ever! They never see any issues with their behavior and always find ways to justify how they treat you. I've emotionally disengaged with my mother (so anything she does do doesn't affect me anymore, yay:happydance:) and am working on doing the same with my siblings, it's just a bit harder as I was hoping for a while (before discovering they're as toxic as our mother back in January/February) that we could all have great sibling relationships given the mother we had (although my sister grew up with her father and his next wife). But nope! It also helps that DH can see the problem now and he's for the past 1-1½ years not been pushing for me to have good relationships with them all and can totally see how toxic they are towards me.

I am gradually getting better though! I think once I manage to emotionally disengage from my siblings, things will get even better. My former therapist (stopped seeing her due to money issues, especially at the time) feels that I should wait on going no contact with my siblings though until I've managed to get pregnant and have a baby as she feels that should be my priority now and not dealing with the backlash going no contact now would entail as I'd be dealing with a lot of gaslighting, invalidation and blame if I did it now which wouldn't be good for my BFP chances:nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Thought I would share some good news hcg went up to 3575 from 343 over 6 days. Fingers crossed! I just can't take another miscarrage.


----------



## Myshelsong

:hug::dust:
All my thoughts and prayers are with you Swimmy!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## swimmyj1

Hope everyone is doing well! Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Myshelsong

Just started spotting, which means the red witch is in her way. So upset, I don't even know why I had any hope. Now I am upset we are doing another IUI instead of jumping into IVF right away. So freaking annoyed at myself for hoping we could get pregnant


----------



## wannabemummyb

:hugs: sorry myshelsong. Hopefully the IUI works for you.

Ironically, I'm praying for AF to turn up - I've not had AF turn up since my miscarriage. My body feels like she's desperate to come on - I know I'm not pregnant because I've done loads of different tests since the mc.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Just started spotting, which means the red witch is in her way. So upset, I don't even know why I had any hope. Now I am upset we are doing another IUI instead of jumping into IVF right away. So freaking annoyed at myself for hoping we could get pregnant

Sorry Myshel:hugs: Yeah I'm thinking if IUI doesn't work within the first 3-4 tries, without even any CP(s) to show for it, it most likely won't work. I went through 6 of them myself and always got BFN/AF each and every time.

I will say though that IVF is more physically and emotionally challenging so maybe you can take the time to start preparing yourself mentally for it?

*wanna:* Hope your AF soon turns up! Hope you're otherwise doing ok and had a nice holiday.

AFM nothing much to tell TTC wise until AF shows up at the end of the week. We got the condition report for the house we want and there are a few issues that we'll need to get taken care of within the first 1-2 years so we'll be bidding a bit under what they want tomorrow - DH will be calling them since he's better with that kind of thing than I am:haha: We do have a max bid in mind so here's hoping the owners will not want more than that (it's close to the price they're asking for so should be able to make a deal).


----------



## Myshelsong

A part of me really wants to move onto IVF, but the other part can't yet. The reason we were doing another IUI is because we only found out after additional testing after the failed IUIs was the issue was my hubs sperm and the amount of fragmentation. We were given almost a 0% chance with his previous numbers, but those weren't found out until all four failed. Which was horirible to find out all the wasted time and money and tears.

Now months later his fragment numbers have improved significantly, giving us a all but normal chance of conception with IUI with a man with lower sperm count. Which is why we were hoping to give it one more round since now we literally have a shot at it, where we didn't before.

You have to understand we have been on this journey for Almost FIVE YEARS now, not including the two years ntnp. We are even moving onto adoption as an option, So I am as emotionally ready as I can get for a failed IVF cycle. That doesn't mean that I don't feel crazy when I get my period for the first day though.

Not doing IUI this month though, hubs mom is going in for surgery and it is going to conflict with the dates. I hilariously started my period four days early which is where the conflict comes from, super annoyed. 


Wishing everyone else luck. - getting their af .... Lol
Hope the house bid goes as you want and you get the house!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> A part of me really wants to move onto IVF, but the other part can't yet. The reason we were doing another IUI is because we only found out after additional testing after the failed IUIs was the issue was my hubs sperm and the amount of fragmentation. We were given almost a 0% chance with his previous numbers, but those weren't found out until all four failed. Which was horirible to find out all the wasted time and money and tears.
> 
> Now months later his fragment numbers have improved significantly, giving us a all but normal chance of conception with IUI with a man with lower sperm count. Which is why we were hoping to give it one more round since now we literally have a shot at it, where we didn't before.
> 
> You have to understand we have been on this journey for Almost FIVE YEARS now, not including the two years ntnp. We are even moving onto adoption as an option, So I am as emotionally ready as I can get for a failed IVF cycle. That doesn't mean that I don't feel crazy when I get my period for the first day though.
> 
> Not doing IUI this month though, hubs mom is going in for surgery and it is going to conflict with the dates. I hilariously started my period four days early which is where the conflict comes from, super annoyed.
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone else luck. - getting their af .... Lol
> Hope the house bid goes as you want and you get the house!


Hmmm you could try a couple of more IUIs before moving on to IVF if you want? Or you could move on to IVF now. I know some women want to move on to IVF as quickly as possible since the success rate is much higher. If you feel ready for IVF then you should do it :)

Sorry about your DH's mom, hope it goes really well!

Know how that feels, I remember AF started a bit earlier after my 3rd or 4th IUI, it totally stinks.

Thanks! DH will be calling the guy that inspected the house today to ask a couple of questions and then he'll call the owners later today to bid:thumbup:

UPDATE: DH has given our bid and the owners said they'll think about it :wacko: I have no idea if that's good or not? We only bid about $14,600 under what they want for it (they want about $271,000 for it).


----------



## swimmyj1

Myshelsong - i'm sorry, i really hope iui works for you with your dh's swimmers doing better. 

KatO - fingers crossed on the house!!! I hope you guys get it. I hate back and forth bidding we had to do that a few times on our house.

AFM - got a heart beat of 121 today :) measuring a few days behind but our darn bean was hiding and being very photogenic. So our doc wasn't concerned about the measurements with the heart beat being good. Now I'm sure I will just be nervous until my next scan. I'll keep yall updated but I'm totally rooting for you all!!


----------



## DBZ34

Happy New Year, ladies! 

Lots of exciting stuff going on around now. 


Swimmy - So nice to hear that your doc wasn't concerned about your little bean. An how lovely, you got to hear the heartbeat. It must have been amazing! :D 

Kat -- Good luck on the house bidding! I hope they accept your offer! 

Myshel - I understand what you're going through. Long term TTC is so hard, especially when you've been at it for so long. But, I'm so glad that they've figured out what the barrier to conception has been for you in the past. I hope that this next IUI is successful.

Wanna - I hope AF shows up soon! 


AFM - After a year of no BFPs, I got one a little before Christmas, only to have it end in a m/c. I've been waiting for AF to start for a while (I started spotting and knew it was pretty much over then) and it's finally here. I guess it's back to the drawing board with my FS and deciding if we want to stay with his office or go somewhere that might be more proactive with figuring out what's wrong with me, so I can actually make it past 6 weeks. But, here's hoping that the net BFP will result in a 40 week pregnancy.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!
> 
> Lots of exciting stuff going on around now.
> 
> 
> Swimmy - So nice to hear that your doc wasn't concerned about your little bean. An how lovely, you got to hear the heartbeat. It must have been amazing! :D
> 
> Kat -- Good luck on the house bidding! I hope they accept your offer!
> 
> Myshel - I understand what you're going through. Long term TTC is so hard, especially when you've been at it for so long. But, I'm so glad that they've figured out what the barrier to conception has been for you in the past. I hope that this next IUI is successful.
> 
> Wanna - I hope AF shows up soon!
> 
> 
> AFM - After a year of no BFPs, I got one a little before Christmas, only to have it end in a m/c. I've been waiting for AF to start for a while (I started spotting and knew it was pretty much over then) and it's finally here. I guess it's back to the drawing board with my FS and deciding if we want to stay with his office or go somewhere that might be more proactive with figuring out what's wrong with me, so I can actually make it past 6 weeks. But, here's hoping that the net BFP will result in a 40 week pregnancy.


Thanks DBZ, we're hoping as well since we really like this house :haha: DH is pretty sure he'll either accept or try to find a compromise with us since he started mentioning when we'd want to move.

So sorry to hear about your MC:hugs: I think it's when you've had more than 3 that the REs will test you further to see what the problem is, or so I've heard from others here. Maybe be more insistent and say if they won't listen to your concerns and take them seriously, you'll have to find another place that will.


----------



## KatO79

The owner of the house came with a counter bid of about $259,000 so DH just accepted it so we now have a house:happydance: DH can't decide if he should've come with another counter bid but it wasn't like it was a huge difference so he didn't and just said yes.

We have a house:happydance: It's ours to move into from April 1st so plently of time to plan our move.


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay!!!! So exciting!! Congrats :)


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Yay!!!! So exciting!! Congrats :)

Thanks:flower: Yeah can't wait til we can move:happydance: Although we'll probably be getting more jokes from DH's little brother and cousin about us "moving to/living in the country/ middle of nowhere" which are of course gross exaggerations as we'll only be about 10 minutes away from the nearest large city:dohh: But I think the little brother feels it's living in Copenhagen or bust for him:haha:

Does anyone know when you announce you've bought a house on FB? So excited I want to tell people now but don't know if I should wait until the paperwork is in order:shrug: We're of course telling his parents since they'll need to find a new renter for this place and the rest of the family (except my siblings and cousin, they wouldn't care anyway).


----------



## DBZ34

Thanks, Kat. This is m/c #5 for me, so we've done some testing. But after the basics, my FS was like "Hey, let's wait until you have another m/c and test it and see what happens." So I've been kind of on hold waiting for a pregnancy before he'd do anything else...which is silly.

I probably should have found someone else back then, but I did have two IUI's with his office this year. There's a load more tests he could have been doing in the meantime though. So, if nothing comes from testing the bean, I'm going to ask for them. And if I'm not happy with what happens, then I'll find somewhere else to go. 


Congrats on the house! :D I might wait for the paperwork to get straight before announcing, since you probably want to make sure that it all goes through without issues. But, how exciting! How are you going to announce it? Will you post a picture of the house?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Thanks, Kat. This is m/c #5 for me, so we've done some testing. But after the basics, my FS was like "Hey, let's wait until you have another m/c and test it and see what happens." So I've been kind of on hold waiting for a pregnancy before he'd do anything else...which is silly.
> 
> I probably should have found someone else back then, but I did have two IUI's with his office this year. There's a load more tests he could have been doing in the meantime though. So, if nothing comes from testing the bean, I'm going to ask for them. And if I'm not happy with what happens, then I'll find somewhere else to go.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house! :D I might wait for the paperwork to get straight before announcing, since you probably want to make sure that it all goes through without issues. But, how exciting! How are you going to announce it? Will you post a picture of the house?

So sorry DBZ, maybe be much more insistent with your RE and say that you want further testing now because you can't stand going through any more MCs if they can be avoided. Insist that if they don't you'll take your business elsewhere.

Thanks! Yeah I figured as much :winkwink: I was just going to post on FB with a pic. Now that I think about it may get back to my siblings anyway as my cousin on occasion talks to my narcissistic mother and she'd of course tell her and my cousin would tell my siblings.


----------



## wannabemummyb

DBZ34 said:


> Thanks, Kat. This is m/c #5 for me, so we've done some testing. But after the basics, my FS was like "Hey, let's wait until you have another m/c and test it and see what happens." So I've been kind of on hold waiting for a pregnancy before he'd do anything else...which is silly.
> 
> I probably should have found someone else back then, but I did have two IUI's with his office this year. There's a load more tests he could have been doing in the meantime though. So, if nothing comes from testing the bean, I'm going to ask for them. And if I'm not happy with what happens, then I'll find somewhere else to go.
> 
> 
> Congrats on the house! :D I might wait for the paperwork to get straight before announcing, since you probably want to make sure that it all goes through without issues. But, how exciting! How are you going to announce it? Will you post a picture of the house?

I'm sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: and that your RE isn't doing anything - that sux. Hope they pull their finger out soon for you x


----------



## Myshelsong

Omg DBZ that is awful I am so heartfelt sorry you are going through this. I wish there was something I could do. I can't imagine the pain. Big hugs.

Congrats on the house Kat. I say don't put it on Facebook until all inspections and paperwork is completed and it is official, then just put out a "wahoo we bought a house, only so many more days until we move in" kind of thing.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Congrats on the house Kat. I say don't put it on Facebook until all inspections and paperwork is completed and it is official, then just put out a "wahoo we bought a house, only so many more days until we move in" kind of thing.

Thanks Myshel! Yeah that's what I'm thinking I'll do now although it's so tempting because I wanna tell people:haha: 

AFM TTC-wise I've already started spotting so AF will be here tomorrow or maybe the day after, depends a bit although I'm mostly leaning towards tomorrow. So surprised as DH calculated AF would come around the 8th (he's quicker at doing math in his head:haha:). If she comes tomorrow she's coming 2 days earlier than normal unless DH made an error. We'll see, if I'm bleeding red tomorrow morning I can call the hospital and schedule my 1st scan and get this ball rolling:happydance:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Kat huge congrats on the house that's awesome news


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> Kat huge congrats on the house that's awesome news


Thanks wanna:flower:


----------



## swimmyj1

DBZ - I would be ticked!! How can they wait until 6+ before doing anything!!! you need to find someone else. You don't need to keep having mc if they are preventable. I'm so sorry your going through this.

KatO - I'll admit I posted of FB as soon as they accepted the offer lol. I just made sure I said something about how i was hoping the inspection didn't find something crazy because I loved the house. So excited for you. I know moving is so much work but it's so much fun. (well I kind of sat around drinking wine while my DH packed haha) totally bit me in the butt when I unpacked and found he packed the dumbest of things (example we ended up with 5 toasters... because he liked they had "poptart settings).


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> KatO - I'll admit I posted of FB as soon as they accepted the offer lol. I just made sure I said something about how i was hoping the inspection didn't find something crazy because I loved the house. So excited for you. I know moving is so much work but it's so much fun. (well I kind of sat around drinking wine while my DH packed haha) totally bit me in the butt when I unpacked and found he packed the dumbest of things (example we ended up with 5 toasters... because he liked they had "poptart settings).

Oh that's what I was tempted to do as soon as DH called and let me know:haha: I did tell my closest friend (the childish one) via SMS but she hasn't responded, which is unfortunately her norm since she got that boyfriend:dohh: Yeah moving isn't much fun, I absolutely hate packing and the unpacking is about just as bad:dohh: I don't think I can get my DH to let me off the hook though:winkwink: I even mentioned that if this IVF works, I'll be about 4 months along when we can start moving (since it'll be in April) and won't be able to pick up heavy boxes, DH's response was he was sure that he could find _lots_ for me to do that don't involve much lifting if that's the case :haha: We'll also have his parents, 2 brothers and most likely his cousin to help us with the actual move which is nice since the men can take care of the heavy boxes :) 

AFM Called the hospital and I'm going in for my baseline scan tomorrow at 8 AM. FXed there are no cysts and everything looks good!

The secretary was kinda annoying today since she didn't at first get why I was calling and told her I got AF (how does everyone else say it over the phone?), then she first heard me wrong with my social security number and then took a long time to find my journal but I think unfortunately all journals are on paper and they have no computer system:wacko:


----------



## Myshelsong

In my clinic we say "i am on cycle day one" not sure if it is code, but it is what we do lol.

I had a herniated disc during our last move and since hubs was in ontario already had to pack the whole house myself. We ended up getting movers to move the boxes for us on the actual date, but it was the worst. Good luck packing, I found it really cathartic to go through and figure out what we could use and donate. 

I am currently trying to restart my online craft business, but cant think of anything else to do or advertise for free. Any ideas for Canada?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> In my clinic we say "i am on cycle day one" not sure if it is code, but it is what we do lol.
> 
> I had a herniated disc during our last move and since hubs was in ontario already had to pack the whole house myself. We ended up getting movers to move the boxes for us on the actual date, but it was the worst. Good luck packing, I found it really cathartic to go through and figure out what we could use and donate.
> 
> I am currently trying to restart my online craft business, but cant think of anything else to do or advertise for free. Any ideas for Canada?


I think that would've confused her as well, maybe even more. I don't know what she was expecting it to mean other than I was telling her AF came today and am ready to start my next round. So strange, the IUI clinic always got it so don't know what the hospital wants, maybe I should ask the RE tomorrow how the secretaries expect it to be said if there's a next time.

Oy having a back issue makes the whole thing sound worse but lucky you had hired people to move the boxes and stuff. Here it's _way_ too expensive to hire professional movers so we always try to do it ourselves. DH actually has a license to drive largeish vans so it's just cheaper to rent a van and do it ourselves with help from his family. It'll only cost us a couple of beers instead:winkwink: As to throwing stuff out, I doubt that very much will be donated or thrown out as we did that semi-recently:nope:


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from the RE and I'll be on 300 IU Bemfola for the next week (start tonight) and go in again on the 13th for my next scan. From the 12th I start also injecting Cetrotide to prevent early O. She could already see 6-7 follies I think so here's hoping we get a couple of more as well. Definitely hoping we get more than 3 this time!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay for your scan!!! I hope you get like 6+ :) fingers are sooo crossed for this round. I think when I called my fertility docs office I just would say I started my period and I need to start the next round and get appointments made.


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Yay for your scan!!! I hope you get like 6+ :) fingers are sooo crossed for this round. I think when I called my fertility docs office I just would say I started my period and I need to start the next round and get appointments made.

Thanks swimmy:flower: Yeah plus that they're all good quality of course since that's also pretty important :winkwink:

Ok I'll try saying something similiar if there's a next time but here's hoping there isn't:thumbup: My RE seems very keen on getting me pregnant for real this time:winkwink:


----------



## swimmyj1

Lol well I hope your RE is right!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Lol well I hope your RE is right!


Yeah here's hoping! 

Also DH's grandmother is in her mid-90s now and I would love for her to at least get to see her future great-grandchild :( I still remember when I told her we were having issues and were doing IUI after New Years in November 2014, she was so excited and said she hoped she soon would have another great-grandchild. It'd be so sad if she doesn't reach to at least see the child :(


----------



## DBZ34

swimmyj1 said:


> DBZ - I would be ticked!! How can they wait until 6+ before doing anything!!! you need to find someone else. You don't need to keep having mc if they are preventable. I'm so sorry your going through this.
> 
> KatO - I'll admit I posted of FB as soon as they accepted the offer lol. I just made sure I said something about how i was hoping the inspection didn't find something crazy because I loved the house. So excited for you. I know moving is so much work but it's so much fun. (well I kind of sat around drinking wine while my DH packed haha) totally bit me in the butt when I unpacked and found he packed the dumbest of things (example we ended up with 5 toasters... because he liked they had "poptart settings).


Swimmy- Yeah. I was pretty unimpressed when he first said that he wanted to wait for me to m/c again and do the testing then instead of continuing to do more rmc testing.

Now, I've made it to that point and he's now telling me that he doesn't want to test the embryo unless I make it past 6 weeks. I was so pissed off and fed up. I'm sightly less angry now....but not by much. 

I mean, he could have told me that when we were first discussing it and I would have brought up the fact that I have never made it past 6 weeks, so his plan wasn't going to work. But no...he didn't. And I went through the trouble of collecting my "products of conception" (as my nurse likes to say) and for what? For no reason. 

We have an appointment with him at the end of the month. DH wants to hear him out and see what his idea of "the next steps" are. I told DH I would give him this meeting, but if he doesn't become more proactive about figuring out what's going on with me, I'm going to look into switching doctors within the practice. And really, at this point, I'm just hoping I don't completely flip out on him. I do not want to m/c again. Why am I paying him if he's not going to investigate and figure out what's going on with me so it doesn't have to happen again?


----------



## swimmyj1

Dbz - our fertility doc doesn't test embroys under 6 weeks because he said there can be very inacurrate results. But they should be doing a ton of tests on both of you. Genetic, clotting, progesterone, sonohystogram, estrogen, semen analysis. And a ton more those are just standard when working up for multiple losses. I don blame you for not wanting to go to this meeting, I hope this doc has his act together and has a plan


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Swimmy- Yeah. I was pretty unimpressed when he first said that he wanted to wait for me to m/c again and do the testing then instead of continuing to do more rmc testing.
> 
> Now, I've made it to that point and he's now telling me that he doesn't want to test the embryo unless I make it past 6 weeks. I was so pissed off and fed up. I'm sightly less angry now....but not by much.
> 
> I mean, he could have told me that when we were first discussing it and I would have brought up the fact that I have never made it past 6 weeks, so his plan wasn't going to work. But no...he didn't. And I went through the trouble of collecting my "products of conception" (as my nurse likes to say) and for what? For no reason.
> 
> We have an appointment with him at the end of the month. DH wants to hear him out and see what his idea of "the next steps" are. I told DH I would give him this meeting, but if he doesn't become more proactive about figuring out what's going on with me, I'm going to look into switching doctors within the practice. And really, at this point, I'm just hoping I don't completely flip out on him. I do not want to m/c again. Why am I paying him if he's not going to investigate and figure out what's going on with me so it doesn't have to happen again?


Oh DBZ, you're perfectly within your right to be unsatisfied with your RE. He sounds a bit incompetent if you ask me. I'd say if he doesn't come with a clear and precise plan, then dump him. I'm starting to wonder if he's delaying things to make more money? Have you tried researching other patients' experiences with him?

My only concern would be that it could be uncomfortable and awkward to switch REs within the practice. The other REs may give you a hard time if your current RE is well-liked and respected by the others. It might be worth switching clinics, even if their success rates are a tad lower than the one your using. Plus success rates can be determined in many ways, I'm sure clinics calculate them differently and the more shady ones will probably do what they can to make their clinic look best. Statistics can be messed with. I'd say if the difference isn't really big, then it may be worth switching clinics entirely. Try researching the different clinics and REs, what are people's experiences, have people been generally very positive or negative about their expereince with said clinic or RE. That's what I did when deciding between the 2-3 IUI clinics we could choose from back when we got our referral.


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Swimmy- Yeah. I was pretty unimpressed when he first said that he wanted to wait for me to m/c again and do the testing then instead of continuing to do more rmc testing.
> 
> Now, I've made it to that point and he's now telling me that he doesn't want to test the embryo unless I make it past 6 weeks. I was so pissed off and fed up. I'm sightly less angry now....but not by much.
> 
> I mean, he could have told me that when we were first discussing it and I would have brought up the fact that I have never made it past 6 weeks, so his plan wasn't going to work. But no...he didn't. And I went through the trouble of collecting my "products of conception" (as my nurse likes to say) and for what? For no reason.
> 
> We have an appointment with him at the end of the month. DH wants to hear him out and see what his idea of "the next steps" are. I told DH I would give him this meeting, but if he doesn't become more proactive about figuring out what's going on with me, I'm going to look into switching doctors within the practice. And really, at this point, I'm just hoping I don't completely flip out on him. I do not want to m/c again. Why am I paying him if he's not going to investigate and figure out what's going on with me so it doesn't have to happen again?
> 
> 
> Oh DBZ, you're perfectly within your right to be unsatisfied with your RE. He sounds a bit incompetent if you ask me. I'd say if he doesn't come with a clear and precise plan, then dump him. I'm starting to wonder if he's delaying things to make more money? Have you tried researching other patients' experiences with him?
> 
> My only concern would be that it could be uncomfortable and awkward to switch REs within the practice. The other REs may give you a hard time if your current RE is well-liked and respected by the others. It might be worth switching clinics, even if their success rates are a tad lower than the one your using. Plus success rates can be determined in many ways, I'm sure clinics calculate them differently and the more shady ones will probably do what they can to make their clinic look best. Statistics can be messed with. I'd say if the difference isn't really big, then it may be worth switching clinics entirely. Try researching the different clinics and REs, what are people's experiences, have people been generally very positive or negative about their expereince with said clinic or RE. That's what I did when deciding between the 2-3 IUI clinics we could choose from back when we got our referral.Click to expand...

The other day, when I was feeling more fed up with my FS, I looked into other practices and was reminded why I went to this one in the first place. The success rate is 15% higher than the other clinic in the area and it's highly recommended by the university hospital system. I did wonder if it would be awkward to switch within the practice, but such a difference in pregnancy rates between the practices makes me think it's worth it to stick around. 

He may be highly regarded within the practice, but it's big enough that I think it should be okay. One of the newer doctors was absolutely lovely when she did my IUI and seemed more interested in me as a person even in that short interaction. And there's another doctor that has sooo many testimonials written about how great she is. So, I would try to switch to one of them and hope it wouldn't be that big of a deal. But, we'll see. 

My FS has one more shot. I just want him to say something along the lines of "Let's keep testing and figure out what's going on." I kind of feel like he's going to say "Let's think about IVF" and spending thousands of dollars on IVF is the last thing I want to do if I'm just going to have another loss. But guess we'd be able to see what's going on with the embryos after fertilization and if they do PGD, we'd know if it was a chromosomal thing. But still...it's a lot of money and if there's something going on with me, it would be good to know before we sink all that cash in to IVF. 

So, my plan is to go in with a list of tests we haven't done yet and ask him about them. I just really want answers.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> KatO79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Swimmy- Yeah. I was pretty unimpressed when he first said that he wanted to wait for me to m/c again and do the testing then instead of continuing to do more rmc testing.
> 
> Now, I've made it to that point and he's now telling me that he doesn't want to test the embryo unless I make it past 6 weeks. I was so pissed off and fed up. I'm sightly less angry now....but not by much.
> 
> I mean, he could have told me that when we were first discussing it and I would have brought up the fact that I have never made it past 6 weeks, so his plan wasn't going to work. But no...he didn't. And I went through the trouble of collecting my "products of conception" (as my nurse likes to say) and for what? For no reason.
> 
> We have an appointment with him at the end of the month. DH wants to hear him out and see what his idea of "the next steps" are. I told DH I would give him this meeting, but if he doesn't become more proactive about figuring out what's going on with me, I'm going to look into switching doctors within the practice. And really, at this point, I'm just hoping I don't completely flip out on him. I do not want to m/c again. Why am I paying him if he's not going to investigate and figure out what's going on with me so it doesn't have to happen again?
> 
> 
> Oh DBZ, you're perfectly within your right to be unsatisfied with your RE. He sounds a bit incompetent if you ask me. I'd say if he doesn't come with a clear and precise plan, then dump him. I'm starting to wonder if he's delaying things to make more money? Have you tried researching other patients' experiences with him?
> 
> My only concern would be that it could be uncomfortable and awkward to switch REs within the practice. The other REs may give you a hard time if your current RE is well-liked and respected by the others. It might be worth switching clinics, even if their success rates are a tad lower than the one your using. Plus success rates can be determined in many ways, I'm sure clinics calculate them differently and the more shady ones will probably do what they can to make their clinic look best. Statistics can be messed with. I'd say if the difference isn't really big, then it may be worth switching clinics entirely. Try researching the different clinics and REs, what are people's experiences, have people been generally very positive or negative about their expereince with said clinic or RE. That's what I did when deciding between the 2-3 IUI clinics we could choose from back when we got our referral.Click to expand...
> 
> The other day, when I was feeling more fed up with my FS, I looked into other practices and was reminded why I went to this one in the first place. The success rate is 15% higher than the other clinic in the area and it's highly recommended by the university hospital system. I did wonder if it would be awkward to switch within the practice, but such a difference in pregnancy rates between the practices makes me think it's worth it to stick around.
> 
> He may be highly regarded within the practice, but it's big enough that I think it should be okay. One of the newer doctors was absolutely lovely when she did my IUI and seemed more interested in me as a person even in that short interaction. And there's another doctor that has sooo many testimonials written about how great she is. So, I would try to switch to one of them and hope it wouldn't be that big of a deal. But, we'll see.
> 
> My FS has one more shot. I just want him to say something along the lines of "Let's keep testing and figure out what's going on." I kind of feel like he's going to say "Let's think about IVF" and spending thousands of dollars on IVF is the last thing I want to do if I'm just going to have another loss. But guess we'd be able to see what's going on with the embryos after fertilization and if they do PGD, we'd know if it was a chromosomal thing. But still...it's a lot of money and if there's something going on with me, it would be good to know before we sink all that cash in to IVF.
> 
> So, my plan is to go in with a list of tests we haven't done yet and ask him about them. I just really want answers.Click to expand...


I do wonder though if it's worth it for that extra 15% as you do end up risking things getting awkward and uncomfortable. I don't know the REs but you could risk some of them suddenly turning on you if you switch. Plus how would you feel about running into him, even if the chances are small? 

You also need to be careful with the statistics as they may have tweeked the numbers to make things look better. That much difference makes me wonder how they're calculating that number as it seems extreme, especially given how your RE is handling your case since he doesn't seem very competent. 

As for testimonials, where are they from? Are they shown by the clinic which may only be using the more positive ones or have you been researching these REs?

But I'm just throwing concerns and ideas out there though:shrug: I do hope you can switch with little to no problems and that the next RE is better.

I will say this though: if he suggests doing IVF and won't listen to your wishes to get whatever testing done possible to try and determine the cause of your miscarriages, then he sounds either like he doesn't really care and/or he's out to squeeze as much money out of you as possible.


----------



## Myshelsong

Give him one more meeting and if you are not satisfied move on to another dr. You have to feel like your dr is doing all they can for you and obviously after so many losses they should be testing EVERYTHING!
I am so sorry Hun how crazy for you. No matter what happens I doubt he will blacklist you in the clinic, a lot of people switch Drs in the same clinic, it isn't a big deal at all. Don't feel weird.


----------



## swimmyj1

I switched doctors in my fertility clinic and there didn't seem to be any hard feelings. It's a very personal thing you should be comfortable with who you are working with. 
Heck if I make it to 12 weeks I'm gonna look into switching obs in the practice I see. My current one has just rubbed me the wrong way a few times lol.


----------



## KatO79

So just got back from my 2nd scan and there are 4 follies like last time:dohh: They measured 10, 11, 12 and 13 mm while my lining is 7 mm I think. The RE doesn't think any more follies will show up. But she still seemed pretty confident as she said that although I also had 4 last time, I also got 3 good quality eggs out of it. She's keeping me on the 300 IU Bemfola (and of course continue with the Cetrotide) and I go in again on Friday (January 15th).

So FXed all the eggs are of great quality:flower:


----------



## DBZ34

Kat - Well, I'm not sure if they tweaked those numbers, though they probably have more women coming to their clinic since they are recommended by the university hospital system. More women = better numbers? Those were the numbers reported to the government by both clinics that I compared, so I would hope they weren't exaggerated. 

As for the testimonials, I did look at their website and there were more for one doctor at the practice than any of the others. But, my FS was one of two male doctors at the practice mentioned in the testimonials, funnily enough, when most of the doctors there are men. But, I did my research on a number of websites. One of the doctors who has some good testimonials on their website also has quite a few negative ones on other websites. One person described my experience with this doctor almost exactly (she did my first IUI and was pretty impersonal, like she didn't want to be there and I was just one of a number. No explanation, just wham bam, don't let the door hit you on the way out) but she obviously treats some people really wonderfully. I wonder if you have to catch her in a good mood or something. 

But, she's not on my shortlist of doctors I would switch to if my FS decides not to listen to me or my requests for further testing. 


Myshel - Thanks! I really want him to be on my side and push for the things that I need to have a successful pregnancy. I'm hoping that this next meeting will be really productive. But, I'm hopeful they won't blacklist me at the clinic. And who knows, maybe the doctor I switch to will have a pleasant nurse who doesn't give me the third degree when I call in for a refill on my progesterone prescription. My nurse seems ok in person, but on the phone she's got "talking bitch voice". She always sounds pissed off and annoyed. I've learned not to take it personally. lol


Swimmy- It is good to hear that you were able to switch without problem at your clinic. It's nice to know that other women do it too. Makes it feel less awkward. :)


----------



## DBZ34

Fx for great quality eggs, Kat!! 

Will you put back more than one this time?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Kat - Well, I'm not sure if they tweaked those numbers, though they probably have more women coming to their clinic since they are recommended by the university hospital system. More women = better numbers? Those were the numbers reported to the government by both clinics that I compared, so I would hope they weren't exaggerated.
> 
> As for the testimonials, I did look at their website and there were more for one doctor at the practice than any of the others. But, my FS was one of two male doctors at the practice mentioned in the testimonials, funnily enough, when most of the doctors there are men. But, I did my research on a number of websites. One of the doctors who has some good testimonials on their website also has quite a few negative ones on other websites. One person described my experience with this doctor almost exactly (she did my first IUI and was pretty impersonal, like she didn't want to be there and I was just one of a number. No explanation, just wham bam, don't let the door hit you on the way out) but she obviously treats some people really wonderfully. I wonder if you have to catch her in a good mood or something.
> 
> But, she's not on my shortlist of doctors I would switch to if my FS decides not to listen to me or my requests for further testing.

Number of women makes no difference as it's a procentage calculation. Yeah but the thing is you can tweak statistics and just not include certain people in it. They must have mentioned how they calculate their statistics and what the numbers are based on.

As for testimonials, always regard the ones on the clinic's own website with a certain amount of sceptism and do your own research. Clinics are always only going to put the positive ones up which doesn't give a clear picture of how good the RE actually is or what the REs attitude is like towards patients.




DBZ34 said:


> Fx for great quality eggs, Kat!!
> 
> Will you put back more than one this time?

Nope, it's forced on you by the clinic to only put 1 back in, no exceptions, you don't get a say. They claim it gives you higher chances since if you put 2 back in if one is of lesser quality than the other, it can result in none implanting. Plus they see twin preganancies as risky since they almost always are born earlier and there are often health complications with the babies afterwards.


----------



## DBZ34

KatO79 said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - Well, I'm not sure if they tweaked those numbers, though they probably have more women coming to their clinic since they are recommended by the university hospital system. More women = better numbers? Those were the numbers reported to the government by both clinics that I compared, so I would hope they weren't exaggerated.
> 
> As for the testimonials, I did look at their website and there were more for one doctor at the practice than any of the others. But, my FS was one of two male doctors at the practice mentioned in the testimonials, funnily enough, when most of the doctors there are men. But, I did my research on a number of websites. One of the doctors who has some good testimonials on their website also has quite a few negative ones on other websites. One person described my experience with this doctor almost exactly (she did my first IUI and was pretty impersonal, like she didn't want to be there and I was just one of a number. No explanation, just wham bam, don't let the door hit you on the way out) but she obviously treats some people really wonderfully. I wonder if you have to catch her in a good mood or something.
> 
> But, she's not on my shortlist of doctors I would switch to if my FS decides not to listen to me or my requests for further testing.
> 
> Number of women makes no difference as it's a procentage calculation. Yeah but the thing is you can tweak statistics and just not include certain people in it. They must have mentioned how they calculate their statistics and what the numbers are based on.
> 
> As for testimonials, always regard the ones on the clinic's own website with a certain amount of sceptism and do your own research. Clinics are always only going to put the positive ones up which doesn't give a clear picture of how good the RE actually is or what the REs attitude is like towards patients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> Fx for great quality eggs, Kat!!
> 
> Will you put back more than one this time?Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, it's forced on you by the clinic to only put 1 back in, no exceptions, you don't get a say. They claim it gives you higher chances since if you put 2 back in if one is of lesser quality than the other, it can result in none implanting. Plus they see twin preganancies as risky since they almost always are born earlier and there are often health complications with the babies afterwards.Click to expand...

I know that since it's a percentage, the number of women doesn't matter. I was thinking more along the lines of since they get more referrals, they may get more of the women who just need a little extra help to get pregnant, like a few doses of Clomid, and so their numbers are better because of this. And the other clinic gets more women who self-select as needing further help and may have a harder time getting pregnant. But that's a bit of a stretch and a lot of imagination. 



Multiples do come with their own set of issues, that's true. I'm surprised you don't get a say in it at all though. I know IVF is covered for you, but how many goes could a person get on the government/insurance?


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Multiples do come with their own set of issues, that's true. I'm surprised you don't get a say in it at all though. I know IVF is covered for you, but how many goes could a person get on the government/insurance?


I only get 3 IVFs and unlimited FETs (which you need frosties for and unfortunately we don't have any yet:nope:). After that you're free to pay for it yourself if you want to try a couple more times.


----------



## KatO79

So got back from my scan and everything looks good although I might only end up with 3 follies of the right size at ER (so pretty much same situation as for IVF #1) but the RE said we'll see. I go in for one last scan on Sunday and she's 99% sure my ER will be on Tuesday:thumbup:


----------



## swimmyj1

Weird in Michigan it goes by age how many eggs they will inplant. Really hope this cycle is it for you guys or at the very least the other 2 freeze correctly.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Have everything crossed for you Kat....really hoping this is your cycle.

How is eveyone else?

I'm still waiting for my first AF post miscarriage. No point going back to the GP as they just tell me to wait and see!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Weird in Michigan it goes by age how many eggs they will inplant. Really hope this cycle is it for you guys or at the very least the other 2 freeze correctly.


I think they used to do that at the hospital I go to. It used to be after certain circumstances they'd put 2 back in e.g. if the woman is 36 or over. But I guess they decided the risk for twins, that mostly end up with certain health issues and are born earlier, plus the fact that if 1 embie is of worse quality than the other one it can affect the better one's chances of implant. 

I've also heard that putting 2 back in only increases your chances by around 5% anyway:shrug: So in short, the hospital doesn't feel it's worth the risks you take in doing so. If that's true, then I wouldn't want 2 put back in anyway and I'm assuming they know what they're talking about.




wannabemummyb said:


> I'm still waiting for my first AF post miscarriage. No point going back to the GP as they just tell me to wait and see!

Hope AF soon shows up for you:hugs:


----------



## KatO79

So it turns out that my ER won't be until Thursday. The follies haven't grown very much but the RE said it's the Cetrotide that's inhibiting growth a bit and that there's nothing to worry about. She's sure that a couple of days more with Bemfola and Cetrotide should do it. Go in for another scan on Tuesday.


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> So it turns out that my ER won't be until Thursday. The follies haven't grown very much but the RE said it's the Cetrotide that's inhibiting growth a bit and that there's nothing to worry about. She's sure that a couple of days more with Bemfola and Cetrotide should do it. Go in for another scan on Tuesday.

Fingers crossed for your scan Tuesday Hun


----------



## DBZ34

Kat - Hopefully those follies will grow nice and big for you. Good luck at your next scan! 

Wannab - Hope AF comes for you soon! How long have you been waiting? If it goes too long, you could always ask for something like Provera to help bring it on. 



AFM- I'm currently waiting on ov. I thought it would be a little later this month just because I had AF bleeding/spotting for so long. Now that it's finally stopped, I got a pos opk and hopefully that means that I'll ov in the next couple of days. Hoping for a better outcome than this last cycle.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> I'm currently waiting on ov. I thought it would be a little later this month just because I had AF bleeding/spotting for so long. Now that it's finally stopped, I got a pos opk and hopefully that means that I'll ov in the next couple of days. Hoping for a better outcome than this last cycle.


FXed for you DBZ34:flower:

BTW everyone I've not stalked my toxic siblings' FB profiles for 18 days now:happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

KatO - can't wait to hear about your scan Tuesday! Also yay for not looking at them on fb! 

Wanna - I hope things start moving along quickly. 

Afm - strong heart beat of 180 measured 8 weeks 5 days so now I'm being referred back to my ob but I want to see a new ob so im looking still


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> KatO - can't wait to hear about your scan Tuesday! Also yay for not looking at them on fb!
> 
> Wanna - I hope things start moving along quickly.
> 
> Afm - strong heart beat of 180 measured 8 weeks 5 days so now I'm being referred back to my ob but I want to see a new ob so im looking still

Thanks swimmy:flower: Yeah, I just don't need to see how they're doing. Although seems my highly toxic brother has now sent us, for the first time in a couple of years, a Christmas card although there is no personal message. Just a bunch of pics from their trip to Costa Rica over the holidays on the front and no message on the back :shrug: Weird as we don't talk and haven't had any contact since last January. Him and the his wife didn't even comment my birthday wishes to them on their birthdays (November and December respectively) or even like the messages. I can see it's hiw handwriting on the envelope although he didn't write our names, just adressed it to our last name and then our adress. In the future any cards or letters I get from him will be given to my DH to look through. 

Glad to hear everything's going well:flower:


----------



## KatO79

So obviously made the mistake of showing DH this particular card because he started saying I should write back and thank them for the card, even though it's obviously something they've sent to everyone they know and isn't personalised in the slightest:wacko: I told him I refuse to have contact with them while I'm going through IVF (especially as they ignored my birthday wishes for them this year and my brother never answered my last email last year in January where I asked him to stop with the insults and put downs) and if he was so adamant about it, he should do it himself.

Typical my DH:dohh:


----------



## wannabemummyb

DBZ34 said:


> Kat - Hopefully those follies will grow nice and big for you. Good luck at your next scan!
> 
> Wannab - Hope AF comes for you soon! How long have you been waiting? If it goes too long, you could always ask for something like Provera to help bring it on.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM- I'm currently waiting on ov. I thought it would be a little later this month just because I had AF bleeding/spotting for so long. Now that it's finally stopped, I got a pos opk and hopefully that means that I'll ov in the next couple of days. Hoping for a better outcome than this last cycle.

Been waiting for AF for about 12 weeks now! When I've had this before the GP just says to be patient. TMI got some serious ewcm today so thinking I might have ov'd/be about to :happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat0 yeah I wouldn't respond at all you don't need that negative energy when you need to concentrate on something wayyy more important lol. So proud of you!!

Wanna- really 12 weeks!! That seems like such a long time to wait! Hopefully ur right and your ovulating soon!!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Kat0 yeah I wouldn't respond at all you don't need that negative energy when you need to concentrate on something wayyy more important lol. So proud of you!!
> 
> Wanna- really 12 weeks!! That seems like such a long time to wait! Hopefully ur right and your ovulating soon!!


Exactly! But DH seems to feel dictated by society that you thank people for a card:dohh: He doesn't get that that's what my brother is after. I think my brother might be trying to get me to respond so he can abuse me more in some way, either by ignoring me or by coming with some sort of put down(s). I've read a lot about Narcissistic Personality Disorder over the last 2 years since finding out my mother also has it so know what's going on. I'm hoping DH will procrastinate and end up forgetting about it.

I do hate the fact that I can't semi disappear from these people until I'm in a position to go no contact officially:nope: My NPD mother does have sporadic contact with my enabler cousin (strangely enough although they aren't on speaking terms at the moment but I'm sure that will change in a few months; my cousin BTW almost never speaks to me and her last contact was months ago to solely complain about how my mother was so mean to her DH a few months previously without asking me how I'm doing or if DH did get a job) so even if I don't make it public on FB where I'm moving to and any pregnancy/birth announcements, my cousin will find out from my mother and then report back to my siblings.

*wanna:* I agree, 12 weeks sounds very long to wait:wacko:

UPDATE: Just got back and it's official: ER is on Thursday:thumbup:

My follies are 16 mm, 2 x 18 mm and one at 19 mm:happydance: My RE is pretty sure all 4 will have mature eggs but we'll see. I trigger tonight:flower:


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay for Thursday!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats on thrusday!!! hope those follicles grow for you. 

Wanna - you are the most patient person in the world. Hope you are ovulating!

AFM - hubs mom is out of the hospital and recovering at home. I am not upset about missing the iui this month as i am feeling positive and glad she is ok. it was the right decision to postpone it another month.
We are on sex week this week, hoping to catch ovulation on our own and get a miracle baby. Not getting my hopes up too much, but we are actually having fun being together again. It has been years since making love during ovulation week has been anything but torture for both of us. I am glad we are finally at a place where we can enjoy each other in the way we use to.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Congrats on thrusday!!! hope those follicles grow for you.
> 
> Wanna - you are the most patient person in the world. Hope you are ovulating!
> 
> AFM - hubs mom is out of the hospital and recovering at home. I am not upset about missing the iui this month as i am feeling positive and glad she is ok. it was the right decision to postpone it another month.
> We are on sex week this week, hoping to catch ovulation on our own and get a miracle baby. Not getting my hopes up too much, but we are actually having fun being together again. It has been years since making love during ovulation week has been anything but torture for both of us. I am glad we are finally at a place where we can enjoy each other in the way we use to.

Thank you 

Let's hope for your miracle Hun.

I hate the IF means we end up feeling like making love is a rarity and it's all bd! We've got that stage that we just fo it for baby making and are out of the habit of making love!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Congrats on thrusday!!! hope those follicles grow for you.
> 
> Wanna - you are the most patient person in the world. Hope you are ovulating!
> 
> AFM - hubs mom is out of the hospital and recovering at home. I am not upset about missing the iui this month as i am feeling positive and glad she is ok. it was the right decision to postpone it another month.
> We are on sex week this week, hoping to catch ovulation on our own and get a miracle baby. Not getting my hopes up too much, but we are actually having fun being together again. It has been years since making love during ovulation week has been anything but torture for both of us. I am glad we are finally at a place where we can enjoy each other in the way we use to.


FXed that it helps you get your BFP:flower: Otherwise hoping your IUI does the trick! 

I think it's easy to fall into that trap and I'm sure it's not helpful for either the baby making or your relationship. Might be worth it to go NTNP and just have fun until you can start your IUI.

wanna, it might also be good for you and your DH to do the same and just NTNP for a few months and have some fun if you get my drift:winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

So they got 2 good eggs out, the 3rd they couldn't get out after 2-3 tries and felt that it was probably of bad quality since it didn't come out within those 2-3 tries so not worth any extra effort to get out. Was super disappointed as was hoping for at least 3 eggs like last time:nope: They'll call me Saturday morning to let me know how many fertilised and tell me what time to come in. FXed these are now extra good as I only have 2:wacko:


----------



## Myshelsong

Fingers crossed for you Hun. Sorry you didn't get more than two this time around.


----------



## DBZ34

Fx for those two eggies! Sorry they couldn't get the last one out. But I hope your two fertilize, are of great quality, and are ready to get put back/ frozen.


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm sorry you only got 2 but hopefully they are perfect quality! 

Finally got my ob switched (they gave me a really hard time about it?) I told the, I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and will have all my info sent over to their office but they want another scan next week? Then im gonna meet my new ob for a pelvic exam feb 18th. I probably won't have another scan until im 16-20 weeks after the one next week :( that's probably gonna stink lol


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Finally got my ob switched (they gave me a really hard time about it?) I told the, I had an ultrasound at 8 weeks and will have all my info sent over to their office but they want another scan next week? Then im gonna meet my new ob for a pelvic exam feb 18th. I probably won't have another scan until im 16-20 weeks after the one next week :( that's probably gonna stink lol


Maybe they just want to do their own scan? Sorry they're making things difficult for you. 

I've been wanting to change GPs because of how ours treated us with regards to our referral and not being helpful at all! Don't want him anywhere near me when I get my own baby bump but luckily that'll naturally happen when we move so no fuss:happydance:

AFM I'm trying to sit out the rest of my 48 hour wait:wacko: I don't know if I should let DH take the phone this time since if it's bad news, he can maybe say it in a better way.


----------



## KatO79

So just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:


----------



## wannabemummyb

KatO79 said:


> So just had my transfer. It was a top grade embie so the RE says my chances of pregnancy are at their highest with this one:happydance: The bad news was the last egg did fertilise but had divided really badly so they have to throw it out so no frostie(s) yet again:nope:

That's great news! Have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## DBZ34

Hooray for a high grade embie!! :D :happydance: Hope this is it for you!! :D


----------



## swimmyj1

hopefully you won't need the frosty and this will be your rainbow baby!!! ooohhh i can't wait for you to start testing lol


----------



## Myshelsong

Fingers hoping this little bean finds a home.


----------



## deafgal01

Good luck Kat!

Can't remember which forum but someone mentioned some type of vitamin or something that helped them conceive on first try? I'm considering buying it since I have been trying with real swimmers last few cycles and am not having any luck getting a bfp.


----------



## DBZ34

Wasn't me...Let me know what this miracle vitamin is though. I want to take it too. lol. 



AFM- Meeting with doc was slightly unproductive. He suggested I find another doctor who has more expertise/ is willing to test me for all sorts of things he doesn't think I'm being affected by himself, so I might do that. Well, after we try the endometrial scratch in the next two cycles, which helps with implantation. There's no guarantee that it's an issue, but it can't hurt. So we'll try it, give it a few cycles, and then think about what we want to do next if it's not successsful.


----------



## KatO79

deafgal sorry you haven't had any success yet:hugs: Are we talking about only one person that got their BFP 1st cycle? It could be coincidence then but I guess it can't hurt to try:winkwink:

DBZ sorry your RE wasn't very helpful but I had a feeling from what you described he would say something like that. Yeah, it's probably for the best to either change REs and see if the next one is more helpful or find a new clinic (although I know you'd rather stay put). I'd first interview 1-2 of the other REs at the clinic you're at since you'd prefer to stay and ask them if they'd be willing to test you for a few more things. No reason to change to another RE only to find out he/she has the same opinion as your current RE and won't test you :dohh: Might be good to start talking to the other REs in the meantime so if the scratch doesn't give you your sticky BFP (FXed it will though!) then you've already set yourself up with another RE and can start testing quicker.


----------



## swimmyj1

Deafgal I had my DH taking fertilaid and we got pregnant within 1-2 months of him taking it but I was on clomid and stuff. Not sure if that's what u where talking about. But stay away from the fertilaid for women our fertility of said that's a big no. 

Dbz im sorry he wasn't much help, but at least he was honest and not wasting your time. Hopefully you won't need to see anyone else.

Kat how ru feeling??

Afm scan was great today :) but baby was very wiggly sense i had just drank oj. Now just lots of waiting and hoping


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Kat how ru feeling??
> 
> Afm scan was great today :) but baby was very wiggly sense i had just drank oj. Now just lots of waiting and hoping


Well I'm only 5dp2dt (7 dpo) so not feeling all that much yet. But I'm on Crinone so accounting for some things may be due to that. I'm just taking it as it comes and we'll see at my beta. If it's a BFN or another CP, we only have one more shot at it since we have 0 frosties and only 1 IVF attempt left:wacko:

Glad to hear your scan went well and everything looks good:flower: FXed it continues that way!


----------



## Myshelsong

Anyone that conceived first try had great luck and perfect sperm and eggs. I have three friends like that. I hate them.

Hubs is still taking his vitamins, hopefully they will continue to work for the IUI. I really don't know of anything for a woman to take beyond coq10 for egg health. But who knows, I am trying to stay up on vitamins B, C, And D but I shave all but given up on anything not medically prescribed.

Waiting for af, she is due between Sat and Monday. Should be a fun weekend waiting.

DMZ sorry your dr is being like that. Is he a fertility specialists? Just wondering what tests you have had done so far?


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Anyone that conceived first try had great luck and perfect sperm and eggs. I have three friends like that. I hate them.
> 
> Hubs is still taking his vitamins, hopefully they will continue to work for the IUI. I really don't know of anything for a woman to take beyond coq10 for egg health. But who knows, I am trying to stay up on vitamins B, C, And D but I shave all but given up on anything not medically prescribed.
> 
> Waiting for af, she is due between Sat and Monday. Should be a fun weekend waiting.

I think deafgal meant that they conceived 1st try _using_ the supplement and not their actual 1st cycle trying:blush: But yeah either way I still think there's luck in it.

I've been taking Royal Jelly for egg quality so maybe that's an option? Although I think Coq10 does the same thing, don't know if one is better than the other though:shrug: I'd say that you should also be taking Folic Acid since it prevents neural problems (spina bifida) in the baby and it's recommended to be taking it for 3 months before you conceive as it needs to build up in your system. Although I've been taking it now for 2 years and about 6 months since I started taking it before we actually started TTCing as per the recommendation:dohh:

FXed for your IUI :dust: :dust:


----------



## crystal8

My FS suggested myoinositol to me for egg quality and hormone regulation. I've also had coenzyme q10 recommended.


----------



## swimmyj1

I took coenzyme q10 our fertility specialist said that and vitamin d


----------



## wannabemummyb

My patience has paid off AF has finally turned up! Never been so happy to come on - think it's going to be a painful one as had cramps for a couple of days but at least I have a stake in the sand and a starting point to start trying again! Plus it feels like the physical effects of the miscarriage are finally over!!now just to deal with the emotional side


----------



## deafgal01

I found out the answer in another forum. Chasteberry extract (aka Vitex)... I'm going to order some and start taking that to see if it helps. Everything is worth a try I guess...


----------



## deafgal01

swimmyj1 said:


> Deafgal I had my DH taking fertilaid and we got pregnant within 1-2 months of him taking it but I was on clomid and stuff. Not sure if that's what u where talking about. But stay away from the fertilaid for women our fertility of said that's a big no.

I'll make mental note to stay away from fertilaid. I don't plan to take that although I am on prenatal vitamins (kroger brand usually or meijer). I don't think anything would help my DH with his swimmers anyways.

I found the answer. I mentioned it just now before this post.


----------



## KatO79

wannabemummyb said:


> My patience has paid off AF has finally turned up! Never been so happy to come on - think it's going to be a painful one as had cramps for a couple of days but at least I have a stake in the sand and a starting point to start trying again! Plus it feels like the physical effects of the miscarriage are finally over!!now just to deal with the emotional side

Glad your AF showed up and you can now move on emotionally:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Why no on the fertilaid?
It has vitex in it as well.

Also waiting for af so we can start the IUI this month. Hoping it doesn't come at all so I don't have to do another one, but if it is coming hurry up!


----------



## KatO79

I was at one point looking into FertilAid when we were TTCing naturally but read some reviews that it totally messed up women that had regular cycles so didn't dare take a chance. I did try the FertilCM pills for 1 cycle back in Spring 2014 but they didn't help me much plus gave me some strange CM changes (during my fertile days I'd go from e.g. very watery 1 day to almost bone dry the next:wacko:) so stopped taking them. I didn't dare try taking them another cycle. So yeah I would think women should only try FertilAid if they're cycles are irregular (since it says it balances hormones), otherwise you risk them becoming irregular or messing yourself up even more than that. Granted only a small few experienced huge cycle issues after taking them but I wouldn't risk it unless my cycles were super irregular or something like that :nope:


----------



## swimmyj1

Pretty much exactly what my fertility doc said. Women with normal cycles may only need on hormone they are lacking or their hormones are fine. There is a large # of women who have gone on it and it has messed with their natural hormone production throwing off their cycles and egg release. He said a few women he was treating had been on it and even after months off of it they were not returning to normal cycles. Yikes!!!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Pretty much exactly what my fertility doc said. Women with normal cycles may only need on hormone they are lacking or their hormones are fine. There is a large # of women who have gone on it and it has messed with their natural hormone production throwing off their cycles and egg release. He said a few women he was treating had been on it and even after months off of it they were not returning to normal cycles. Yikes!!!


Oy extra glad I dedided not to chance it then:wacko: That's pretty scary, if it's messing up that many women then it should be taken off the market.

AFM my MIL was by yesterday to help us clean the apartment so it's good to show perspective buyers Tuesday (my in-laws and their friends decided to sell it instead of finding a new renter since they can make lots of money selling it now). By the time she came by, I'd been standing for a very long time and was doing the dishes since our washer stinks right now and hadn't washed everything good. At one point she gave me more stuff to wash and I told her it may need to wait since I was starting to get back pain (my back has been slightly dodgy since a horseback riding accident some years ago). She pretty much said well she thinks I should just wash those things instead because it needs to get done. I could feel I really needed a break and sat down to take 10-15 minutes when she started meddling and said I should do exercises instead so I can keep on cleaning. By this time DH had gotten back from buying a few moving boxes. I told her firmly I needed a break. She then tried again and I had to say it again, firmer and raised my voice a bit. She then stopped. It's just so annoying because DH also has issues with his back but when he mentions it, it's her poor little baby and he needs to take it easy when it hurts and get messages yada yada. Me, nope no sympathy, I should just do exercises so I can clean more:trouble: I will say though that our last "altercation" was 4 years ago where she was mixing into what DH and I decided to spend money on during a trip to England we took with her and my FIL so it's a rareish occurence.


----------



## Myshelsong

Well I heard about those things online too, but in the midst of the crazy no know what is going on I did break down and I took it for over 6 months and had no cycle issues. So i think it is really person dependent, which is like everything else i guess. Didn't get pregnant, mainly because I was not the issue in the infertility to begin with. But I am taking their OvuPlus from fertilaid to improve ovulation, just in case there is an issue with egg health. You never know until they try IVF if there is something wrong.

Sorry your MIL was being nasty yesterday Kat. That seems to be what mother in laws do lol!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Sorry your MIL was being nasty yesterday Kat. That seems to be what mother in laws do lol!


Mine is generally not so bad, she's much nicer to me than my own narcissistic mother. At least with her I'm free from putting up with emotional and verbal abuse (although my brother is much worse than she is whenever we do communicate which we haven't since last January). It's just she once in a while irritates me with things like that. In a way, I hate having to lay down the law with her like that because I want to have a good relationship with her but it's necessary - I've already too often been bulldozed by my own family when it comes to my needs and boundaries, never again:wacko:


----------



## swimmyj1

I'm super annoyed (sorry gonna rant away) my mom who was super negative at first about me being pregnant saying things like it's not even really a baby. Now has told pretty much everyone that she's gonna be a grandma. I had some of her friends message me today saying how excited they were and they can't wait to know what we are having. When I explained we aren't going to tell people what it is (trying to hide that im mad not like it's their fault she told them) they were upset saying then they won't know what color things to buy and give to my mom for HER nursery .... Umm what nursery. Apparently my mom is planning on having a nursery at her house for when I leave my child at her house. Not like I have a problem with my mom baby sitting but she lives almost 3 hours away its not like I'm gonna just leave my kid there for weeks. Ughhhh sorry I'm just annoyed. Am I overreacting?? I haven't talked directly to her yet sense she is still mad that I told her no one will be in the devery room (again ages away but she asked), and apparently I'm selfish for that too.


----------



## KatO79

swimmy I may be off base here and apologise beforehand if I am, but does your mother perhaps, possibly have a personality disorder? I'm thinking Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) could be a possibility. I'm almost 100% sure my own mother (plus 3 siblings to varying degrees) has it so know the signs. It sounds like yours could also have it, it's pretty normal for them to use the selfish card when you don't give them what they want - I have been told that myself countless times by both my mother and especially one brother (the most malignant of my siblings by far) when I set a boundary. That yours is making a nursery and blabbing about being a grandmother and her friends saying stuff like that to you, especially after saying it's not a real baby, it just makes me think NPD. Since you haven't talked to her, is it because she uses the silent treatment when you've tried to e.g. set a boundary or disagree with her and when you try to talk about any altercations, does she refuse to admit she did/said anything wrong? Is everything always your fault?

Here's a checklist: 

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...201011/maternal-narcissism-survey-is-your-mom

Characteristics of NPD mothers: 

https://parrishmiller.com/narcissists.html

https://thenarcissisticlife.com/do-i-have-a-narcissistic-mother-21-signs-of-a-narcissistic-mother/


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Hey ladies! I'll join you if you don't mind! Some of you may have seen my posts on other boards, but I'm 22 and so is DH. We've been trying since I stopped my birth control in September 2014. I did three rounds of Clomid right away, because my doc believed my ovaries were "on vacation" since I'd been on bc and that I just needed help to regulate my system into ovulating on its own again. I ended up switching doctors because I just knew I needed further testing. My new doc has been wonderful, and I had several tests run (including SA for hubby, which came back normal!) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. I had an HSG dye test, and both tubes are open and patent (yay!) so I am now on CD 3 and I'll be taking Femara 5mg on cd 5-7. The 2.5mg didn't work last month. 

Swimmy, your mom sounds like my mother-in-law. :( So sorry you're dealing with that.


----------



## KatO79

Welcome PeterPanWendy:flower:

Sorry to hear that you're also a LTTTC'er. Good that you got such a great result at your HSG and your DH for his SA. Hope the Femara works for you this time, FXed :dust:


----------



## wannabemummyb

PeterPanWendy said:


> Hey ladies! I'll join you if you don't mind! Some of you may have seen my posts on other boards, but I'm 22 and so is DH. We've been trying since I stopped my birth control in September 2014. I did three rounds of Clomid right away, because my doc believed my ovaries were "on vacation" since I'd been on bc and that I just needed help to regulate my system into ovulating on its own again. I ended up switching doctors because I just knew I needed further testing. My new doc has been wonderful, and I had several tests run (including SA for hubby, which came back normal!) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. I had an HSG dye test, and both tubes are open and patent (yay!) so I am now on CD 3 and I'll be taking Femara 5mg on cd 5-7. The 2.5mg didn't work last month.
> 
> Swimmy, your mom sounds like my mother-in-law. :( So sorry you're dealing with that.

welcome sorry to hear about your lttc but great you are seeing a doc whose treating you


----------



## swimmyj1

KatO - its weird because my mom only has ever acted like this towards me. I would say 99% of the time she is super supportive and I feel like I can go to her with anything and then there is this other 1% that I'm like who the heck are you?!?! But she never does it to anyone else. I talked to her today and she denies anything about a nursery but is upset that we aren't going to find out and I told her she just has to deal with it lol. But she is sorry that she told people. She just said she is getting excited for her first grand baby and is already knitting baby stuff. So I probably should have just gone to her 1st instead of just listening to a 3rd party. 

But on good news I found the heart beat on my home doppler yesterday. I made DH hide it though so i don't over use it. I really hope this one works out, I've started to let myself get excited and that worries me. 

Wendy - I know i said hi on the other group but hi again :) sorry your going through LTTTC i know its a nightmare


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Swimmy, I was going to say she is probably really just super excited and getting everything ready for the new family member, but went a wee bit over board. Glad you're we're able to talk with her and sort it out.

HiWendy, hope this journey does not last too long for you. We are all in different stages as you can see from our signatures but we are here for you if you need anything, or want to complain about anything you are going through.

AFM I am waiting for af to arrive to see can get this IUI started! Like four days longer than usual, but I am sure I ovulated later this month. All tests have come back glaring white so pretty sure I am not pg, just super annoyed this is taking forever.


----------



## KatO79

OK I'm so excited...... :bfp: for me :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Now the fun part: how to tell DH:thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

Congrats, Kat!!! :D Hooray!!! :happydance: :happydance: I'm so thrilled for you! :D

(I wish I could surprise DH when we finally get lucky, but he's like in the bathroom as soon as I'm done peeing. lol.)

Let us know how you do it!


----------



## swimmyj1

Omg yay!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats on the bfp
Happy healthy nine months to you


----------



## KatO79

Thanks everyone:hugs:

FXed we'll see more BFPs on this thread:thumbup:

As for surprising DH, I had a t-shirt I'd bought a little over 1 year ago where it says "Keep Calm I'm Pregnant." So put that on and when DH was walking towards the car I got out and opened my jacket. He was happy but found it a bit embarrassing since it was a slightly "public" way of telling him although I seriously doubt anyone else noticed it :haha:


----------



## wannabemummyb

Huge congratulations Kat, H&H 9 months x


----------



## swimmyj1

Are you going to have labs drawn?


----------



## Myshelsong

That is an adorable way of letting him know you are pregnant!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Are you going to have labs drawn?

Not sure what you mean by labs drawn? I had my beta yesterday and the next thing happening is my scan at 8 weeks (they'll be sending me some info and the date in the mail), otherwise that's it for now:flower:




Myshelsong said:


> That is an adorable way of letting him know you are pregnant!

Thanks, wasn't sure if I was creative enough but didn't have much time to do anything more elaborate since he knew the beta date:haha: I was lucky that I had that t-shirt lying around. Hopefully I can soon use some of the pregnancy t-shirts I bought last year as well:winkwink: Better keep them hidden though until we can announce things officially at 12 weeks.


----------



## swimmyj1

I was just wondering if they are going to track your beta's? mine checked betas like 6 times i think and then did ultrasounds at 6 and 8 weeks :) so excited for you


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> I was just wondering if they are going to track your beta's? mine checked betas like 6 times i think and then did ultrasounds at 6 and 8 weeks :) so excited for you

Ah ok:flower: Nope they don't seem to do the multiple betas thing here. Or else if you have a good number at your 1st one they maybe decide not to do more? Either way there will be no more beta tests and my 1st scan will be at week 8. If the scan looks good, they'll discharge me from the fertility clinic and have me go to my GP I think.

Thanks swimmy, I'm just hoping I have a healthy super sticky embie in there now:)


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey Ladies, first off I want to say it is exciting to see that some of our flock are finally getting their BFPs!!! That is super excited. I would however request that for those that are pregnant to please keep in mind those of us who are still struggling, and I kindly ask you to "hide" your signature. This is something that was discussed way back when this thread was started, and some of you may not realize that this was a rule that we put in place all those years ago. I do not mean to seem rude, but it was brought to my attention so I thought I would mention it.



As for me I just spent the last hour photographing a Maternity shoot for a lady expecting twins. She told me she wasn't sure if she would ever get pregnant as she is now 34 and at 35 you are considered geriatric .... I almost started to cry right there and then.
Oh did I also mention I am 34 and started my Period this morning? No ok then, I am 34 turning 35 this year and JUST stated my PERIOD


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies, first off I want to say it is exciting to see that some of our flock are finally getting their BFPs!!! That is super excited. I would however request that for those that are pregnant to please keep in mind those of us who are still struggling, and I kindly ask you to "hide" your signature. This is something that was discussed way back when this thread was started, and some of you may not realize that this was a rule that we put in place all those years ago. I do not mean to seem rude, but it was brought to my attention so I thought I would mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I just spent the last hour photographing a Maternity shoot for a lady expecting twins. She told me she wasn't sure if she would ever get pregnant as she is now 34 and at 35 you are considered geriatric .... I almost started to cry right there and then.
> Oh did I also mention I am 34 and started my Period this morning? No ok then, I am 34 turning 35 this year and JUST stated my PERIOD

I feel you Hun, I will also be 35 this year &#128560; When I started trying I expected to have at least two kiddies by now. 

What are your plans for this cycle?


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks wanna - We are starting our IUI cycle again. This is the last one before we begin IVF so excited, nervous and kind of sick over it. It has been such a long road, no pregnancies ever so far so I am nervous this or anything really is just not going to work at all. Just trying to stay positive for this upcoming cycle.
Hubs even agreed to do yoga with me every night to relax, and I have given up sugar completely. Already down 16 lbs but much more to go to lose all that I gained during this journey. Apparently I am an emotional eater ... Who knew?
I read somewhere that having a low sugar/carb diet can help the uterus environment so doing all that I can do.

How are you doing?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Best of lunch with the IUI - will have everything crossed for you!

I'm on cd 8 - had a painful but normal af which is great because I find af after a mc can be awful! Started to do opks and use my fertility monitor so fx for ov soon


----------



## crystal8

I can't believe people are still using terms like "geriatric pregnancy". It's my understanding it's no longer a medically used term. It was completely insensitive of her to say. I will say I'm 36. And my age was never criticized by my specialist or OB. I know it feels like time is running out, but age 35 isn't a hard fast expiry date. I know the media likes to make it out that way, but in this infertility world I've seen infertile 20 somethings and super fertile 40 somethings. 

:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

I thought it was just ... I don't know. In fairness she has no idea that we have any issues. she is a complete stranger whom I was photographing so she would have no idea. She was just talking about herself and how she felt she was getting older and glad to be pregnant before 35.
Glad to see you and your bump coming along so well!


----------



## crystal8

Myshelsong said:


> I thought it was just ... I don't know. In fairness she has no idea that we have any issues. she is a complete stranger whom I was photographing so she would have no idea. She was just talking about herself and how she felt she was getting older and glad to be pregnant before 35.
> Glad to see you and your bump coming along so well!

People don't think about this stuff when they talk about it. I'm way more open about our struggles now because I want people to know.

Thanks! I've had so many complications or at least monitoring for complications because of last time. Anxiety is pretty high for me since there is really no "safe" time. Innocence lost I guess. I will be happy when I have a baby in my arms and we've both survived. And then I'm sure there will be new anxieties. lol

I really hope this last IUI does it for you. fx!


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Hey Ladies, first off I want to say it is exciting to see that some of our flock are finally getting their BFPs!!! That is super excited. I would however request that for those that are pregnant to please keep in mind those of us who are still struggling, and I kindly ask you to "hide" your signature. This is something that was discussed way back when this thread was started, and some of you may not realize that this was a rule that we put in place all those years ago. I do not mean to seem rude, but it was brought to my attention so I thought I would mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me I just spent the last hour photographing a Maternity shoot for a lady expecting twins. She told me she wasn't sure if she would ever get pregnant as she is now 34 and at 35 you are considered geriatric .... I almost started to cry right there and then.
> Oh did I also mention I am 34 and started my Period this morning? No ok then, I am 34 turning 35 this year and JUST stated my PERIOD


So sorry Myshel, I guess that was before I came to the thread so had no idea, my ticker is now in a spoiler.

As for that lady at your photo shoot, wow I can understand that it upset you:hugs: I'm sure she wasn't thinking about it, sometimes people say whatever's on their mind without filter. Plus she was probably also excited about expecting twins and getting pictures which made things worse. I know 35-36 is considered a bit up there but I wouldn't call it geriatric. Geez my SIL (the one married to my toxic brother) was 46 when she conceived after IVF/FET (not sure which as she didn't go into detail), I'd hate to know what that's considered?

FXed you'll get your BFP very, very soon :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

No need to apologize Kat, it was long before you came over, and there are a few silent readers from the original thread that brought it up. I hope I wasn't insensitive about it because we are all very excited for you.

o she had no idea what she was saying would offend me. I think she was saying it to herself more than anything, like "omg in one more year I am geriatric! I am so old, and I am having twins ...." Mean while I am like "i'll take them!"

IUI first appointment is today. Cramping up a storm but hopefully it will subside by the time I get there. I hate this part, but must do what we must do! Fingers crossed


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> No need to apologize Kat, it was long before you came over, and there are a few silent readers from the original thread that brought it up. I hope I wasn't insensitive about it because we are all very excited for you.
> 
> o she had no idea what she was saying would offend me. I think she was saying it to herself more than anything, like "omg in one more year I am geriatric! I am so old, and I am having twins ...." Mean while I am like "i'll take them!"
> 
> IUI first appointment is today. Cramping up a storm but hopefully it will subside by the time I get there. I hate this part, but must do what we must do! Fingers crossed


Oh good to know! I really didn't mean to offend anyone :nope:

That's probably it but I know how comments like that can still be hurtful. Like when one of DH's friends said at the Christmas luncheon if we weren't going to soon start having kids and laughed it off. Or the other one that back in 2014 asked us if we didn't want children. Neither has any idea either about our struggles but comments like that sure tempt me to say something to them so they learn not to throw comments like that around. But you would think that that woman having had her own struggle would be a bit more careful about throwing around comments like that. But yeah, she was probably just as you described, not thinking.

Oh so exciting, FXed this will be a lucky round for you :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

Alright, so we are starting IUI this cycle! I am cd 4 right now and started Femara a couple days ago. Having another scan tomorrow to see the progress and then starting up the Gonal-F.
Whoop whoop! 
If everything that goes like that two IUIs will be February 19 & 20th, which if the weather is correct that means 20 cm of snow each day and a FAMILY HOUSE PARTY at my house. Yup, we have the worst luck.


----------



## swimmyj1

yikes, we are in a winter storm watch this week. -7 no fun at all


----------



## Myshelsong

Had my scan today and I am good to start Gonal-f tonight. Already have two follicles at 8mm so that is something. a bunch still under 8 but will see how they progress. Next scan is on the 14th. at least I will be getting partially lucky that day I guess.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> Had my scan today and I am good to start Gonal-f tonight. Already have two follicles at 8mm so that is something. a bunch still under 8 but will see how they progress. Next scan is on the 14th. at least I will be getting partially lucky that day I guess.

FXed Myshel! Do they have any follie amount limits for IUI at your clinic? I believe my previous clinic was at 3 follies, more than that and they would cancel you. Hope you get some nice follies at your next scan!


----------



## Myshelsong

I have no follicle limits. Last time I had four!

Started Gonal f today, fingers crossed I get some nice big follicles again.


----------



## KatO79

Myshelsong said:


> I have no follicle limits. Last time I had four!
> 
> Started Gonal f today, fingers crossed I get some nice big follicles again.


Wow, so you could in theory have 10 follies and they'd still do the IUI? My previous clinic wouldn't due to the even higher risk of conceiving triplets or more.

Hope your injection went smoothly and that you get some great eggs this time!


----------



## KatO79

AFM finally got my letter today:thumbup: My 8 week scan is set for March 2nd at 9:00 AM:happydance:


----------



## swimmyj1

Our clinic had a max of 3 for an iui. 
KatO can't wait for your scan!!


----------



## KatO79

swimmyj1 said:


> Our clinic had a max of 3 for an iui.
> KatO can't wait for your scan!!

Yep just like my previous clinic, 3 follies max!

Thanks swimmy:flower: I do admit though that I still fear m/c at this stage:wacko: It's so crazy, you worry and go through a lot to get pregnant and then when it finally does happen, you have other worries, especially in 1st tri:dohh: I think I'll relax more if everything looks good at that scan, although I probably won't be almost fully relaxed until I've hit 12-13 weeks:nope:


----------



## DBZ34

My first clinic had a 5-6 follies limit. I had four or five that time and would have had twins if that pregnancy would have worked out. My new clinic hasn't told me a limit, but since I'm using femara and not clomid, it hasn't been an issue. I only seem to get two good follies with femara. 

I hear the worries never end, Kat. It especially hard if you've had a loss before. But after 12 weeks, I heard there are all sorts of new worries, like who to tell and how, will they open their legs so you can know the sex...then there's what position are they in, head down or breach, and what type of delivery to have...then when they're born you have a whole new set of worries. ;) I'm so excited for you though. Are you going to find out the sex when the time comes?


----------



## swimmyj1

Kat I would like to tell you it gets better around 12-13 weeks but in my case it hasn't lol if anything i think my worry has gotten worse. still worry to mc, about telling everyone, finding out the gender or not, what to buy, what not to buy, how we are gonna pay for everything sense my DH quit. And the hormones don't help. I cried for hours today over the most random things and I'm not a crier totally had my DH freaked hahaha. 

DBZ - do you find the side effects are less with femara? i've heard people like it more


----------



## DBZ34

I didn't have too many side effects with Clomid, so I didn't really notice a difference. Although, I was probably less emotional on Femara than Clomid. But, I wish I got more follies on femara...


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> I hear the worries never end, Kat. It especially hard if you've had a loss before. But after 12 weeks, I heard there are all sorts of new worries, like who to tell and how, will they open their legs so you can know the sex...then there's what position are they in, head down or breach, and what type of delivery to have...then when they're born you have a whole new set of worries. ;) I'm so excited for you though. Are you going to find out the sex when the time comes?

Well both sets of parents already know so after we hit the 12-13 mark we feel more confident to tell everyone else in DH's family (as I've been ostracised from my siblings and cousin so won't be telling them anything!). I don't think we'll be elaborate about it, we'll just tell them. 

DH and I agreed a long time ago we'd be Team Yellow all the way.




swimmyj1 said:


> Kat I would like to tell you it gets better around 12-13 weeks but in my case it hasn't lol if anything i think my worry has gotten worse. still worry to mc, about telling everyone, finding out the gender or not, what to buy, what not to buy, how we are gonna pay for everything sense my DH quit. And the hormones don't help. I cried for hours today over the most random things and I'm not a crier totally had my DH freaked hahaha.

It is otherwise my understanding that the risk of mc after 12 weeks is about 1-3% or so which is why people choose to tell after that. At only 5 soon 6 weeks, my risk of mc is currently around 10-20% or so which is what has me worried. I've also heard that if all looks good at the 8 week scan, the risk of mc goes down to 5% which means in my case I will be _less_ worried. DH and I have no gender worries as we're going to be Team Yellow all the way, something we decided a long time ago. Also there will be no stress in telling people as the parents already know (since they knew when I was going in for my beta) and we're only missing the rest of DH's family (since my siblings and cousin want nothing to do with me so they don't need to know anything). As for what to buy or not we'll be waiting until we're closer to my due date before buying anything and will take it from there so not majorly worried about that.

I do understand your financial concern though. Maybe you did mention it but why did he quit? If you hold a baby shower then you'll be getting some of what you need in gifts:winkwink:


----------



## KatO79

So how is everyone doing these days:flower:

AFM heard from my cousin suddenly via FB:wacko: She just wrote something like "Hope you're doing well" and that's it. Don't know if I even want to bother responding. About 8 months ago she wrote me a similiar message, I wrote I was doing fine without any details at all and she didn't answer. I don't know if she's fishing for info for my narcissistic siblings or what:shrug: So odd because she only writes, never asking if we should meet up for e.g. a cup of coffee or luch or whatever so it's not like she's interested in having much of a relationship.


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Hey ladies! It's been a few days, but here's my update!

8dpo today. 21 day bloods yesterday confirmed ovulation!! This is my first chance at pregnancy in months!!! I'm going to test on Sunday (that will be 13dpo). 

My bbs have been sore since ovulation. It started on the sides (a good sign of OV) and now they're also sore in my cleavage area, at the top on the insides if that makes sense.


----------



## KatO79

PeterPanWendy said:


> Hey ladies! It's been a few days, but here's my update!
> 
> 8dpo today. 21 day bloods yesterday confirmed ovulation!! This is my first chance at pregnancy in months!!! I'm going to test on Sunday (that will be 13dpo).
> 
> My bbs have been sore since ovulation. It started on the sides (a good sign of OV) and now they're also sore in my cleavage area, at the top on the insides if that makes sense.


Great news Wendy:thumbup: FXed you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

That's awesome, good for you and ovulating!

AFM I am 3dpiui and super crazy nervous and emotional which is normal for me.
Hope this one works!


----------



## swimmyj1

Wendy - fingers crossed!

Myshelsong - I hope this iui worked! Good luck :)


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you Myshel :dust:

AFM apparently my narcissistic mother is pushing DH for us to visit soon :wacko: She had more teeth removed (she had some removed around the same time I got my BFP) and is going a bit pathetic it seems -_- I just don't want to deal with her, especially if she's going to continue ignoring my pregnancy. I truely think she's doing this to upstage me now, she never could stand me getting attention. I think just about every birthday I've had in the recent years she's made herself the center of attention, including by her not being there because she suddenly decided DH and I were seeing more of his family than her (my birthday falls in the same 3 month period as most of DH's family which she knows so why we see his family so much during those months).

On a more positive note we've gotten our loan in order with the bank so now we're good to go with the house which we'll be taking over April 1st. We'll have to get the bathroom fixed up though so will be getting it done during the 2 week overlap we have between the new house and the apartment we're renting. DH's parents have still not found a buyer although they were close as someone bid on it and agreed to a price but later retracted it to buy another apartment that's actually close to this one. In Denmark nothing is binding until you've signed papers, don't know if that's how it is elsewhere:shrug: But it does making moving difficult as we can't have stacks of moving boxes here since everything needs to be kept nice for potential buyers that want to see the apartment.


----------



## DBZ34

Wendy - I know exactly what you mean. I've got similar boob soreness this cycle. Good luck!! I hope it's a great sign for both of us! :D Keep us updated! 

Myshel - I'm hoing so hard that this is it for you! Keeping my fingers crossed! 

Kat- Great to hear that you've got things sorted out with the bank and can move forward with the house stuff you want to get done. Too bad you can't get everything boxed up like you want to, but hopefully they'll find renters soon.


----------



## KatO79

DBZ34 said:


> Kat- Great to hear that you've got things sorted out with the bank and can move forward with the house stuff you want to get done. Too bad you can't get everything boxed up like you want to, but hopefully they'll find renters soon.


They're not looking for renters, they want to *sell* the apartment because they can make lots of money on it now. Well them and the couple they're friends with since they also own it. I just wish they waited with putting it for sale until we'd moved out because it's going to be a pain with the move. We'll basically have to box stuff up shortly before the actual move because as said, we can't have boxes sitting around the apartment if any potential buyers want to come by and look. I just don't know how that's going to work. We need to move stuff over a few days because we have so much stuff and the drive to our new house takes 1½ hours each way.


----------



## Myshelsong

DBZ34 - Hey hun it feels like forever. How is this cycle going?


----------



## Peanutorjelly

Hi hope you don't mind if I join been reading a few of your posts and everyone seems so friendly background been TTC for a while I don't ovulate or have periods so lots of tests and diff meds had couple of cycles with gonal f but very little response then took a break and had cycle with menopur and luverus -56 days later had my trigger shot tww ended with AF appearing &#128577; Back today and have developed a cyst so not sure what the future holds.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Peanut, so sorry to hear about your stuggle. 
I know this is personal, but do you have a diagnosis yet?
Not ovulating must be really hard on you, especially when the medication isn't doing what you want it to do.
Feel free to vent, cry, scream about your struggle here, we are hear to listen.

Peterman, any new symptoms that you are spotting before you these this weekend? I try not to symptom spot and get my hopes up but it is sooo hard!

AFM it is my in laws birthday this weekend so I just finished a cake (and sucking on the frosting bag) and I am going nuts. So hungry this week, but it could be because I have had some chocolate 
. I was completely sugar free since the new year and now that I am adding it back in, I am starving!


----------



## Peanutorjelly

My diagnosis is pretty much unexplained the doc seemed to be grasping at straws and mentioning diff diagnosis for a couple of weeks but because I finally responded to the menopur and luverus I'm back to unexplained


----------



## KatO79

Myshel hope you have a good time at your in-laws' birthday! Is it because their birthdays are so close that they're having a joint party? It's the same with my in-laws then, their birthdays are within a month of each other so they often do a joint party.




Peanutorjelly said:


> My diagnosis is pretty much unexplained the doc seemed to be grasping at straws and mentioning diff diagnosis for a couple of weeks but because I finally responded to the menopur and luverus I'm back to unexplained

But wait you say you don't O without meds? I wouldn't consider you unexplained infertility then when you haven't been Oing during your natural cycles. Unexplained infertility is when they've tested you during your natural cycle(s) and your hormones come back normal, they can rule out Oing issues and both tubes are open (which was the case with me).

Did you have an HSG done to check your tubes?


----------



## Peanutorjelly

My doc said it?? I'm not sure I actually just received a letter this morning for a HSG end of March not sure what it is to be honest:dohh:
Fx for everyone :dust:


----------



## Myshelsong

I think what Peanut is saying is that her doctor doesn't know why she is not ovulating. That is the reason you are not getting pregnant, no ovulation. That is not fun when your doctor can't figure out how to make it better. 

Unexplained in the "fertility" world generally means all you tests come back normal, and they don't know why you are not getting pregnant since, follicles are growing, sperm is healthy and plentiful and you are timing sex.

Their birthdays are on the same day.


----------



## Peanutorjelly

Sorry didn't realise. Thanks myshelsong u explain better than me lol hope everyone's having a good weekend


----------



## DBZ34

Peanut- An HSG is a test where they inject dye into your uterus and look to see if your tubes are open, the general shape of your uterus, and whether or not there are things in your uterus that shouldn't be, like a fibroid or a polyp or a septum. Generally anything that can interfere with conception/pregnancy. 

Like myshel said, you're not really in the unexplained fertility category because they know that you don't ovulate on your own. Did they check for PCOS? Have they tried Clomid or Femara with you yet? Just asking. 

I hope they get a few more answers when you have your HSG. But it sounds like you need some stronger drugs to make you ovulate....Ov is half the battle.


----------



## DBZ34

AFM - No idea what's going on. I'm just waiting on AF or no AF at this point. lol. I thought I had some IB earlier this cycle, but nothing on the test I took this morning, so I think I'm probably out. I guess we'll see. If AF shows, I'm back to the FS for a endometrial scratch to see if that will make a difference. If not, well, it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Myshelsong

You are only on day 12, hang in there!
Did you do anything different this cycle?

afm I have nothing new to report, feeling like normal just sore boobs which is the progesterone and hungry ... Also the progesterone and stress. Fingers crossed


----------



## KatO79

FXed for you DBZ, 12 dpo is still early days yet :dust:

FXed for you as well Myshel, what dpiui are you? :dust:


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Here's my update: bbs still sore, veins noticeable on bbs, minor cramps and some mild heartburn. I'm 13dpo and....I got my bfp this morning on frer! It's been almost a year and a half of ttc and I'm in shock. GL to all of you ladies and baby dust. I never thought it would happen. Now I hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## Peanutorjelly

:hugs:Brilliant news Wendy congrats


----------



## Myshelsong

Wow congrats! Glad the medication change worked for you.

Happy healthy nine months!


----------



## KatO79

Congrats Wendy, H&H 9 months:happydance: FXed it's a sticky bean:thumbup:


----------



## DBZ34

PeterPanWendy said:


> Here's my update: bbs still sore, veins noticeable on bbs, minor cramps and some mild heartburn. I'm 13dpo and....I got my bfp this morning on frer! It's been almost a year and a half of ttc and I'm in shock. GL to all of you ladies and baby dust. I never thought it would happen. Now I hope it's a sticky bean!


Congratulations!!! :D:D:D:D:D 

:happydance: :happydance: 

H&H 9 months! I'm so happy for you! :D


----------



## ttcba

Hello everyone! I am a new member here but not new to ttc. Here is a little timeline of my story:

2/2011 - Off birth control, not actively trying but whatever happens, happens mentality.

8/2011 - Started getting a brownish discharge about 10 days before my period. Husband was getting out of military soon we just didn't know when. He was injured and the getting out process is crazy at that point we just knew it was happening soon. So I was a little stressed with when are we moving, when should I have my job lined up for, ect. I thought the discharge had to do with that. Needless to say we moved back to PA 11/2011 and this discharge continued. Early 2012 I went to see a doctor. She ordered ultrasounds but it was just the typical there is a cyst here or there and the next one they were gone and maybe another one here or there. I was annoyed I didn't get an answer other than we can put you on birth control but I didn't want that as we were ready to start trying. To this day I still get this discharge before my period some months and other months are normal. 

6/2013 We started ttc. Went to another doctor and they didn't really have an answer for me either about discharge other than they could put me on clomid and see if that takes it away. So I was on clomid for 4 months and it did take the discharge away for that time period but no success on the ttc front.

7/2014 My husband had SA done. The first 2 showed lower results than one would like but not completely bad. The 3rd was just on the line for within normal limits. All tests were 3-4 weeks apart.

1/2015 Went to see a fertility specialist to see what they had to say because still no luck with ttc. I had a bunch of blood work done throughout my cycle and a hystocelopenogram done. Everything came back good. At this point she recommended an IUI for unexplained fertility with mild male factor. We decided we would give it a little longer and see what happens.

8/2015 Had a D&C done to clean me out and see if this would help with brown discharge and/or the ttc.

2/2016 I started back up with the fertility clinic and we are in the process of a work up for the IUI. We waited to long so I had all my bloodwork drawn again. My husband is scheduled with them at end of March for his SA and IUI prep. Hopefully by April or May we will be set up to do the IUI. 

This has been my journey so far. In the middle of all this I tried essential oils, pre-seed, and most recently the last 2 months I have used the soft cups. Every month I analyze all my symptoms and think/hope this is the month. I have never had any pregnancy or miscarriage. My cycle is regular 28-30 days. It is defiantly discouraging/disapointing month after month. 

I have been doing a lot of research just recently on IUI success and IVF and my head is spinning. Our insurance does not cover any of it so it will be all out of pocket which sucks but if it doesn't work I think that will suck even more. It stresses me just thinking about it. What I am finding is IUI success is not that much more than a regular month so I can not see having multiple attempts with no luck. The cost around here is ~$1,500 for the IUI and ~$19,000 for the IVF. But looking at the success rates of IVF being 68% it makes me think maybe we should just go that route. But if we have luck after 3 IUI then that would only be ~$4,500 which is a lot less than IVF. But if it doesn't work then we just wasted all that money. But there is no guarantee with IVF. So maybe we should just look to adoption. But I want my own baby too........ this is my head for the last week and I don't know what to do or think or anything!! This is what made me look for a support system. So thanks for listening to my crazy!!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

PeterPanWendy said:


> Here's my update: bbs still sore, veins noticeable on bbs, minor cramps and some mild heartburn. I'm 13dpo and....I got my bfp this morning on frer! It's been almost a year and a half of ttc and I'm in shock. GL to all of you ladies and baby dust. I never thought it would happen. Now I hope it's a sticky bean!

Huge congratulations H&H 9 months


----------



## wannabemummyb

ttcba said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but not new to ttc. Here is a little timeline of my story:
> 
> 2/2011 - Off birth control, not actively trying but whatever happens, happens mentality.
> 
> 8/2011 - Started getting a brownish discharge about 10 days before my period. Husband was getting out of military soon we just didn't know when. He was injured and the getting out process is crazy at that point we just knew it was happening soon. So I was a little stressed with when are we moving, when should I have my job lined up for, ect. I thought the discharge had to do with that. Needless to say we moved back to PA 11/2011 and this discharge continued. Early 2012 I went to see a doctor. She ordered ultrasounds but it was just the typical there is a cyst here or there and the next one they were gone and maybe another one here or there. I was annoyed I didn't get an answer other than we can put you on birth control but I didn't want that as we were ready to start trying. To this day I still get this discharge before my period some months and other months are normal.
> 
> 6/2013 We started ttc. Went to another doctor and they didn't really have an answer for me either about discharge other than they could put me on clomid and see if that takes it away. So I was on clomid for 4 months and it did take the discharge away for that time period but no success on the ttc front.
> 
> 7/2014 My husband had SA done. The first 2 showed lower results than one would like but not completely bad. The 3rd was just on the line for within normal limits. All tests were 3-4 weeks apart.
> 
> 1/2015 Went to see a fertility specialist to see what they had to say because still no luck with ttc. I had a bunch of blood work done throughout my cycle and a hystocelopenogram done. Everything came back good. At this point she recommended an IUI for unexplained fertility with mild male factor. We decided we would give it a little longer and see what happens.
> 
> 8/2015 Had a D&C done to clean me out and see if this would help with brown discharge and/or the ttc.
> 
> 2/2016 I started back up with the fertility clinic and we are in the process of a work up for the IUI. We waited to long so I had all my bloodwork drawn again. My husband is scheduled with them at end of March for his SA and IUI prep. Hopefully by April or May we will be set up to do the IUI.
> 
> This has been my journey so far. In the middle of all this I tried essential oils, pre-seed, and most recently the last 2 months I have used the soft cups. Every month I analyze all my symptoms and think/hope this is the month. I have never had any pregnancy or miscarriage. My cycle is regular 28-30 days. It is defiantly discouraging/disapointing month after month.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research just recently on IUI success and IVF and my head is spinning. Our insurance does not cover any of it so it will be all out of pocket which sucks but if it doesn't work I think that will suck even more. It stresses me just thinking about it. What I am finding is IUI success is not that much more than a regular month so I can not see having multiple attempts with no luck. The cost around here is ~$1,500 for the IUI and ~$19,000 for the IVF. But looking at the success rates of IVF being 68% it makes me think maybe we should just go that route. But if we have luck after 3 IUI then that would only be ~$4,500 which is a lot less than IVF. But if it doesn't work then we just wasted all that money. But there is no guarantee with IVF. So maybe we should just look to adoption. But I want my own baby too........ this is my head for the last week and I don't know what to do or think or anything!! This is what made me look for a support system. So thanks for listening to my crazy!!!

Welcome to the group. I'm sorry to hear of your struggles but hope you get you bfp soon x


----------



## Myshelsong

Welcome to the group.
Sorry to hear about all your stresses, have you done a monitored cycle to confirm size of follicles and timing of ovulation? It is well worth the cost I think. 
Spotting could also be a sign of low progesterone. Maybe look into that?

I hope you find the support here you are looking for.
On a side note, we are also looking and starting the adoption process along with out fertility treatments, but let me advise adoption is not a "cheap" option in Canada or the USA if that is where you live. Although if yo are looking for an older child it is less, since you are adopting from the state not a agency.


----------



## KatO79

ttcba said:


> I have been doing a lot of research just recently on IUI success and IVF and my head is spinning. Our insurance does not cover any of it so it will be all out of pocket which sucks but if it doesn't work I think that will suck even more. It stresses me just thinking about it. What I am finding is IUI success is not that much more than a regular month so I can not see having multiple attempts with no luck. The cost around here is ~$1,500 for the IUI and ~$19,000 for the IVF. But looking at the success rates of IVF being 68% it makes me think maybe we should just go that route. But if we have luck after 3 IUI then that would only be ~$4,500 which is a lot less than IVF. But if it doesn't work then we just wasted all that money. But there is no guarantee with IVF. So maybe we should just look to adoption. But I want my own baby too........ this is my head for the last week and I don't know what to do or think or anything!! This is what made me look for a support system. So thanks for listening to my crazy!!!

Welcome ttcba:flower: So sorry that you're experiencing so many issues conceiving:hugs:

I would think if you're diagnosed unexplained, you have a good chance of getting pregnant from IUI. Maybe go with 3 IUI tries and then go onto IVF afterwards? I've been through 2 IVF cycles (had a CP with #1 and am currently 7w3d after #2 so FXed it's a healthy, sticky one) and 6 failed IUIs before that and can tell you that IVF is much more physically and emotionally challenging than IUI so you need to be prepared for that before going into it. Plus you'll most likely be put on far more medications since they're aiming for you to make lots of follies/eggs where in IUI they aren't aiming for such a high amount of follies/eggs. In Denmark for IUI they aim for 2-3 follies while for IVF they aim for 8-12 eggs but I think those numbers vary according to each RE/clinic. As for adoption I have 0 experience with that but I don't think it's much cheaper than going with assisted conception, in fact it can probably get even more expensive especially if you're looking to adopt a newborn or very young baby but I'm sure Myshel can tell you more about the costs. Plus I think it can take a while to be matched with a baby/child and I think you have to go through a number of things to be approved first, something else Myshel can perhaps explain since she's in the process I believe.

It may be beneficial to know what your economical and emotional limit is with assisted conception as well and agree beforehand with your DH how many IUIs and IVFs you're willing to try before hitting your limits on either fronts.


----------



## ttcba

Myshelsong said:


> Welcome to the group.
> Sorry to hear about all your stresses, have you done a monitored cycle to confirm size of follicles and timing of ovulation? It is well worth the cost I think.
> Spotting could also be a sign of low progesterone. Maybe look into that?
> 
> I hope you find the support here you are looking for.
> On a side note, we are also looking and starting the adoption process along with out fertility treatments, but let me advise adoption is not a "cheap" option in Canada or the USA if that is where you live. Although if yo are looking for an older child it is less, since you are adopting from the state not a agency.

This month I actually had them test me for low progesterone in my luteal phase. Research that I have done was pointing me to this. I am wondering if this is my underlying cause of my ttc struggles. They did a day 21 which would have been around 8-9 dpo. My level came back at 7.7 ng/mL which per the reference range I am good. :/

I have not done a monitored cycle to confirm size of follicles and timing of ovulation. Do you think this is something that my local obgyn can do? Just hoping not to go to the fertility center as it is 2 hours away. I live in a rural area.

I mean they are the doctors, my PhD is from yahoo search engine. haha. Before I jump into costly treatments I would feel better knowing they checked into everything. I just don't understand how the blood work tells them enough about me and my cycles.

We are in the US. I haven't even started looking into adoption yet for real. I have always heard that adoption is a long process and expensive but only through casual talk never got any figures or heard it from real sources. I am just thinking with adoption it would be a guarantee unlike IVF. 

Thank you for your response.


----------



## KatO79

Was at my 8 week scan and

Spoiler
everything was looking good. Got to see the heartbeat and my RE was pleased with how everything's looking :cloud9:


----------



## swimmyj1

Ttcba - my Obgyn wouldn't do follicle monitoring only progesterone blood work to confirm. It wasn't until I saw a specalist did he talk about how unreliable blood progesterone levels can be. Depending on time of day drawn, if you had eaten or not can effect it. I didn't believe him until we did 2 lab draws 8 hours apart my AM said I ovulated at 28 but my pm was only 6.2. Scans showed I was getting a follicle on my own but it was very small giving me a short LP. 

Sense you have spotting during your LP and a short LP progesterone could still be ur issue, which lucky is an easy fix. I had that problem and with a monitored cycle, clomid and progesterone I got pregnant. It stinks that the clinic is 2 hours away :( 

Also IVF vs adoption is a big choice. Both have pros and cons. But I will warn you from family experience adoption isn't always set in stone. In the US depending on what state you live in there is different amounts of time a birth mom can change her mind about the adoption after deliever. In my state it's 3 months, my aunt and uncle lost 2 children in the adoption process, one mother backed out at 8 months and the other decided during the second month she wanted her child back. But I know some states they don't allow for a changing back once the baby is signed over. 

Sorry lots of info here, I hope you won't have much longer to be ttc it can just be all consuming :(


----------



## KatO79

ttcba I think swimmy is right concerning adoption in that you do risk the birth mother changing her mind and wanting the baby back. I think that some of birth mothers also want open adoption, something else to take into account. From what I've read you'll also need to decide if you'd be willing to take a baby of a different race or a baby that has had a birth mother that either drunk heavily or used drugs during the pregnancy (with the risk the child will end up with serious issues later on). Plus if you'd be willing to take a child where there is a family history of mental illness. Also what is the max age you'd be willing to adopt, going only for a newborn will of course take longer since most want to adopt newborns. The less open you are to these possibilities, I've heard the longer it can take before you're matched with a baby.

As to IVF, the clinic I went to here in Denmark said that there's a 70% chance of ending up with a take home baby after 3 tries. So odds are pretty good with IVF which is why my DH and I decided to give it a shot before thinking about adoption. Although due to how the health care system is here, we do get 3 free IVF tries because infertility is considered a disease here, providing you're TTCing #1 of course so it was easier for us to give it a go since it isn't costing us much (other than up to the max amount of meds before the state starts helping you pay for those as well).


----------



## Myshelsong

OK I am only really probably saying this because the two people on here that are pregnant have decided to voice out against adoption, but honestly if a person decides to go down that route you go through a lot of training that ADVISES YOU OF THE RISKS INVOLVED!
Kat that fact that you are mentioning all the horrible things that could be really makes me want to yell at you. You have no idea what you are talking about, or what a person is willing to accept If they can't have a child of their own!!!!! Did you know that my husband and I are willing to accept a child with drug use, and mental illness in the birth parent side? No of course not, because you think the only thing anyone would want is a perfect child. Get out of this conversation!
Yes some people regret the decision to give up their child but NOT ALL THE TIME. Let this person who said they were just "thinking" about it some space on the issue. 

Let me just finish my rant by saying, This is their personal journey, and telling them cons and the negative aspects of something they might feel passionate about is probably the worst thing you could do. This is coming from someone who has repeatedly said WE ARE TRYING TO ADOPT.


----------



## KatO79

I don't feel as I was voicing out against adoption by any means, I was just mentioning what I've read and heard about adoption and all the considerations there are. Plus I think swimmy and I were also trying to say that going the adoption route isn't necessarily a garantee of ending up with a child or that the child you get you will get to keep because it's been heard of that birth mothers change their minds nor di I say it happens all the time, just that it is a risk. I don't see how information is anti-adoption, I was myself even considering adoption if IVF didn't work for us. So don't tell me I'm anti-adoption because that's simply not the case.

I was also not judging anyone that's willing to take children from birth mothers that e.g. took drugs, merely stating that it's something to consider if you'd be willing to do or not. I'm in no way also saying anyone should go for a "perfect child", still just saying it's something to think about if someone personally can deal with such a child if it turns out they end up with e.g. severe issues. 

I personally don't see the harm in letting someone considering something know pros and cons so they can make an informed decision. I doubt if anyone is truely passionate about adopting that they'd really change their minds just because they are informed about the pros and cons.

But as you wish, leaving the conversation now.


----------



## Myshelsong

Obviously what you said upset me for multiple reasons, mainly because are trying to adopt and going on about all the negative stigmas about adoption and the children in need touches a nerve.
Whether or not you wanted to offend anyone you did. Sorry for my blowup I think I need to take some serious time away from this group. Wish you all the best in your journeys and your pregnancies.


----------



## swimmyj1

Wow, I also agree I think I'm going to walk away from this thread the negativity is just too much. I was in no way saying adoption is a bad thing. I am finishing with the adoption process of my cousins 2 year old girl (both her parents are heroin addicts and used during pregnancy) and couldn't be happier that she is joining my family. My Aunt and uncle are in the proccess of their 3rd adoption attempt and are hopeful. Adoption can be amazing and wonderful. I was only saying that i went in blind to adoption not realizing that we would have to have multiple court hearings so see if the other grandparents wanted her or her mothers family. 

Good luck to everyone on here I hope you all end up with your rainbow babies.


----------



## DBZ34

Wow....and then there was one. 

My current job actually has opened my eyes to a lot of things, adoption being one of them. I think each of you has a valid point. I'm sorry that the way things were said has rubbed you the wrong way, myshel. I don't think they meant to offend, just offer things to consider. But, I understand that it did offend you because you are in the midst of this process and dealing with all the emotions that come with it. 

I suppose it would be like someone being pregnant having another person come along and tell them all the terrible things that could happen to their baby during pregnancy. It would be awful to hear, even if that person had the best intentions (i.e. just warning you about what could go wrong so you can prepare yourself), especially if you're dealing with all the worries that come with pregnancy anyway. That's kind of what I figure happened above... 

But, I also understand the need to step away and get a handle on all the emotions flying around here. I hope you all come back after a bit.

I'll still be here... :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Changing the subject entirely...... It's Mother's Day here in the UK on Sunday! Boo hiss - I hate Mother's Day.


----------



## Myshelsong

The day that social media should be ignored by all LTTTCrs, Mother's Day. 
Hope you can get through it hun. Hugs

DBZ - you are completely right I was rubbed the wrong way and felt very raw about it. I feel I over reacted with the harshness of my words and did not mean to come out guns blazing. I should have sat on it for a day and let the rage pass like I normally do. It is like sending an email to someone you just had an argument with, after a bad day at work.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey! Mind if I join you ladies?

My story;
We were TTC from December 2012 naturally for a year. Took vitamins, used opk's and everything. Then we took a year and a half off to plan our wedding. During that time though we weren't preventing anything. After getting married this past August, we went to a fertility clinic to get tested. My husband was born 2 months premature, and only has one testicle, so we knew that there could be SOME issue with him. Turns out he was diagnosed with azoospermia, which was quite a blow. I also had a polyp that had to be removed. We then went through our first round of IVF, they did a surgical sperm retrieval on DH, and found a few lonely swimmers. We got one 3 day embie that we transferred (bfn) and a 5 day blast that we froze, and then did a FET (also bfn). We decided to use a donor, and try 3 IUI's with the donor (all BFN), and now back to IVF. Absolutely devastating. Dr also found out I have lining issues. It gets thick enough, but not triple stripe (which is better). So I'm taking baby aspirin and viagra (lol) and if by egg collection there is no triple stripe they will do a freeze all and try another protocol to fix my lining. Still feel like I've got a long road ahead of me. Oh, and 2 of my best friends are pregnant, from their first month trying. I can't even stand to talk to them. 
Just waiting for AF to start after stopping the PIO after our BFN on Friday.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Amanda, sorry that you are here but I hope that you are able to find comfort with those in the same boat.
We are all on a different path for different reasons, but all understand the heartbreak that infertility is. Hoping your stay here is not long!

Afm, 5th IUI did not work, another BFN, and af started yesterday. We are going on a list for IVF funding but going to do IUI at least one more time until we give up and just pay for IVF out of pocket. Hoping this time we get more than one follicle and hubs numbers go up! 2 weeks until IUI number 6 .... That has to be good luck right?


----------



## amanda1235

I've got my fx for you! I had my first IVF and FET covered under Medicare, but the government pulled the funding right before I found out my FET failed. That's why we tried to do at least 3 IUI's with the donor before going back to IVF, as IUI is still covered, only had to pay for the donor (and meds of course). Not we're paying for the IVF ($7500), and just found out the government is now going to cut the funding for all fertility drugs, so am sure my insurance will follow suit. Thankfully, my dr told me I can buy all my meds for the next 3 possible cycles, while they are still covered. It's the difference between $12000 and about $2400!! How long does it take to get on the list for IVF where you are?


----------



## Myshelsong

It is a year and a half wait at my clinic right now.
I think we are just going to try private and pay out of pocket. We saved up for it as it only just this year became funded anyways.


----------



## amanda1235

Wow! Where are you from Myshel?


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry I thought I responded to this the other day!
I am in Ontario Canada. They only just started the IVF funding in Ontario, so there is so things that are still being worked through. It is great, however we didn't sign up in time with our clinic.
Anyways, starting Gonal f tonight, hoping for some good sized follicles this time around!

How are you doing?


----------



## amanda1235

Ahh, I'm in Quebec, they did the opposite here, just cut the program.
I Started spotting tonight, which makes me nervous as my clinic is closed over the weekend, so may not be able to start meds until CD 4, which seems late. I might call tomorrow and see if I can get in in the early afternoon.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Amanda, sorry that you are here but I hope that you are able to find comfort with those in the same boat.
> We are all on a different path for different reasons, but all understand the heartbreak that infertility is. Hoping your stay here is not long!
> 
> Afm, 5th IUI did not work, another BFN, and af started yesterday. We are going on a list for IVF funding but going to do IUI at least one more time until we give up and just pay for IVF out of pocket. Hoping this time we get more than one follicle and hubs numbers go up! 2 weeks until IUI number 6 .... That has to be good luck right?

Sorry that AF turned up Hun :hugs:

Hi Amanda, welcome to the thread. Hopefully your next cycle works.


----------



## amanda1235

So AF started this morning. I called my clinic to make an appointment for today, but they said that actually Monday was better than today, even though it would be day 4. So have the weekend of no meds before starting to feel like an absolute mess again!


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Amanda hope you have a relaxing weekend before more meds. Have a few glasses of wine for me!


----------



## amanda1235

I can do that Myshel!


----------



## Myshelsong

How is everyone doing this cycle?
So far we have some fast growing follicles, so another IUI is just a few days away for us.


----------



## amanda1235

So I had my cyst drained this morning, which actually went really well, easier and quicker than last time. Got the go ahead to start stimming tonight, and started on the meds to improve lining quality this afternoon. hoping I get lots of good eggs and my lining improves, I really would rather this not be a freeze all cycle.


----------



## mommyclausen

hi everyone, i am new to this group. my name is destiny and i am 24 almost 25 years old. at the age of 14 i got diagnosed with pancreatic cancer and they told me then they doubt i would ever have kids or even live very long. then a couple years later i got diagnosed with sle lupus which is a big issue on conceiving. i was put on 6 months of clomid in jan of 2013 after having 3 years of no luck of conceiving, then in july of 2013 i was rushed to the er cause my right ovary was the size of a basketball with a cyst about 3/4 the same size on the ovary. so they removed my right ovary and tube and told me i would never ever have kids due to severe endometriosis. well in oct of 2013 i finally got a miracle surprise bfp when they told me i literally told the dr he had the wrong pee cause no way was it me lol. well after my pregnancy my endo got even more worse my periods were like a living nightmare for me they were clockwork and never missed well we decided in aug of 2015 we would start ttc well my period was suppose to happen feb 25th instead i start a very light period with about 2 hours of cramping on the 24th which is not normal my period starts extremely heavy and lasts 7 days and my cramps are hell the whole time it only lasted one day with small spotting off and on for 2 days not normal all pregnancy tests are negative. due to start my period on the 22nd stressed and ready to give up on ttc all together. idk what to do or think


----------



## BronteForever

Hey everyone, I'm completely new to this community, so I'm still trying to figure everything out. I've stopped by here every once in awhile to check out answers to some of my questions, but I've had a bit of more bad luck news lately, so figured it was time to join and get some TTC buddies. 

So a little about me... my husband and I have been married for 15 years. I had an ectopic pregnancy in 2009 when we were NTNP and after that we just weren't emotionally ready to try for kids. So we waiting quite awhile (around 3 years) before I went off birth control. That's been several years ago now and we are still TTC #1 with no luck. I recently found out IVF is likely my only option, since my HSG test showed my one remaining tube is closed likely from scar tissue from the surgery to repair my ruptured tube from the ectopic. So right now I'm researching everything I can on IVF and adoption. 

Glad to be on this journey with you ladies and wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi all - welcome to the newbies! 

Sorry I've not around, been struggling a little. As you know AF took her sweet time to turn up after my mc in Nov. She finally turned up and I ov'd (or thought I had) around Valentine's Day.......got some awesome lines on some IC HPTs but the nada on the couple of frers I tried, so seems some awful evaps or faulty ICs!

AF still not turned up so looks like she may have gone AWOL.

Recently realised that I just feel like I'm crumbling - 6 years trying, 4 miscarriages, seeing friends and family having babies etc etc it is all too much, plus I'm 35 this year so getting older! Anyway, I've decided to give counselling/therapy a try. First session next Thursday - I am dreading and looking forward to it in equal measures! I am hoping it will help -I certainly have to try something 

Hope you're all well?


----------



## BronteForever

Oh wannabemummyb I'm so sorry to hear about all of your losses. I'm also 35 and had an ectopic in 2009 but I took some time off after that because I wasn't ready. My husband and I both went to counseling and it really helped. Good luck to you and sending you some virtual hugs.


----------



## wannabemummyb

BronteForever said:


> Oh wannabemummyb I'm so sorry to hear about all of your losses. I'm also 35 and had an ectopic in 2009 but I took some time off after that because I wasn't ready. My husband and I both went to counseling and it really helped. Good luck to you and sending you some virtual hugs.

Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss x


----------



## Myshelsong

Big hugs wannabe I feel your struggle and relate completely. I hope your session this Thursday goes well, I know having someone to talk with was very helpful for me during my darkest times. 

Hello to the new members as well. The struggle to have your first child after years and years of infertility is real, and this is a great place to vent with those that are in that same position. We might have had different journeys, but we can all relate to the bitter pill that is being childless due to infertility. It is definitely a hard road seeing friends and family member, and sometimes those of us that struggled as well, fall pregnant while years pass for us. 
I pray one day we will all be able to find our miracle child or children after such a long journey. Big hugs and baby dust to us all


----------



## amanda1235

So my friend just had a baby in December, and last night was my friends birthday. Every other person there besides my husband and I already has kids, and they literally spent the entire night talking about being parents. We just had to sit there and laugh along, pretending that we weren't hurting inside. It's totally not their fault, they don't know, but made it even harder when I had to pop up to the bathroom at one point to give myself all my injections. Sorry I had to vent.

Bronte I'm glad counselling helped! We've been considering going as well, but hard to find someone who can see us after work, as I'm taking so many days off for Dr's appointments, I'm running out of days to take.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Amanda, sending you hugs. That had to be hard, especially to deal with for the entire night. 

I'm possibly going the IVF route so if you have any advice, I'd love some. It seems like such an emotional process.


----------



## mommyclausen

Hi everyone i was due to start my period today but i start a very light bleeding on sunday really really light then it stopped last night and had brown spotting today have had a few symptoms hoping in the back of my mind i could be pregnant idk when i should test to see if it could be pregnancy whats yalls advice about it have loads of backaches very moody and emotional and very sick with headaches


----------



## Myshelsong

I say test!

I am on day 6 dpiui and feeling super bored. anyone have any suggestions on how to get through this last week


----------



## Myshelsong

I shouldn't have opened up social media today, I shed have left it alone.
First thing this morning I was bombarded with all my friends adorable kids eating chocolates. I have been crying since. Feeling so sorry for myself right now. Hubs is trying to cheer me up but I just want to sit alone in a dark room and let my misery crawl all over me.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> I shouldn't have opened up social media today, I shed have left it alone.
> First thing this morning I was bombarded with all my friends adorable kids eating chocolates. I have been crying since. Feeling so sorry for myself right now. Hubs is trying to cheer me up but I just want to sit alone in a dark room and let my misery crawl all over me.

Yep same here! :hugs: Hun x


----------



## amanda1235

I totally understand! All the pics of kids finding Easter eggs. Just a big reminder that I've got no one to hide eggs for. :( hugs to everyone


----------



## DBZ34

I'm so glad to hear I'm not the only one feeling this way...I mean I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but it is nice to know there are ladies out there that are feeling my pain today. I can't handle all the kids and the easter baskets and the egg hunts....*sigh*


----------



## Mdon

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining you. I've been hanging out on the forums off and on for many cycles trying to take comfort in knowing I'm not the only one going through this and am getting ready for another attempt and just want to do it differently so am going to see if sharing helps. 

I'll be 41 in June and started prepping for my 2nd fet today. I met my husband when I was 37 and we started trying right away, I have a hx of functional cysts, endometriosis and a family hx of infertility but somehow we really thought we had this, no problem! After 2 failed iui (re assured success &#55357;&#56841;) we found out my husband was being transferred to Japan for work. I had my first ivf & bfp 11/14, and mc just short of 8 wks. We had agreed that we were only doing it once and moving on to adoption if it failed. while I trying to recover emotionally from the mc and realizing adopting while living abroad is next to impossible we found out there is a dr in our area with fairly high success rates and because medical tx is so much more affordable here we decided to try again. I had a much better stim the second time with 14 retrieved and 12 good quality blasts made it to day 5 (2 poor quality with the first stim). We did the fresh transfer in Nov and the first fet Jan, both failed. I've been really struggling emotionally with all these failed attempts and knowing we were ready to adopt but can't,I feel like we made all the wrong choices. 

I promised myself I'd stay relaxed and positive or I wouldn't keep going. But after all the false hope of coming out of the second stim with more positive results than many 30 year olds, it's just been devastation after devastation. I feel like I've finally started to face the fact that we are the family we are meant to be and I'm about to start ripping open old wounds that I can't recover from. I have mixed emotions knowing we are likely facing 4 more failed transfers. It's not feeling so affordable at this point so that's stressful but I feel like all this lost hope and lowered expectations might keep the anxiety away. 

I'm sorry to open with a rant! I hope we can all provide some relief to each other and will all get the miracle we wish for.


----------



## BronteForever

Mdon, I'm just sending you a virtual hug. I'm so sorry you have had to go through all this. I really hope this FET is a success for you!!! Good luck!!!

I'm getting ready to possibly start IVF and I'm also very open to adoption. It's a very tough choice between the two for me as well and one day I'm leaning towards one way and another day, I'm leaning towards the other. However, I don't think you made any wrong choices, you just did what you felt was best at the time. I've also heard adopting while abroad is next to impossible, so I'm not sure you would have had success that route either. Plus, I know it can take several IVF attempts before success.

It's really hard not to get mad at yourself. I'm mad frequently at myself for waiting so long to try after my ectopic pregnancy, since I feel like I ruined our best chance at success too. But I did what I felt was right at the time and have to accept that. Only thing to do is move forward. 

Hang in there and glad you joined, because the support should definitely help.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, hope you FET goes well Hun. Big Huns and fingers crossed.

Bronte, we are also starting IVF if this IUI isn't successful. Will find out on Wednesday, so shod be doing a IVF in May is what we were told. 

Adopting is a big decision and it is awful that doing it abroad is impossible for you. It doesn't seem fair at all.

We have started the adoption process and have just been cleared and are adopt ready here in Ontario! Just need to finish our adoption book and then we can begin the search and hope for a baby. I know that is is strange to be doing both IVF and adoption potentially, however we have been on this road for five long hard years and we are more than ready to begin our family any way possible.
We are excited and upset and anxious and happy all in one. It is crazy.


----------



## BronteForever

Myshel - how exciting for you! On a few other sites, I've seen others do IVF and adoption at the same time. I think it's smart if you can, then you have all your options covered. It still has to be double overwhelming. Good luck!


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome Myshel! We tried to start the adoption process here in Quebec, but were told we were not allowed if we were going through fertility treatments :(. Are you looking to adopt domestic or international?


----------



## Myshelsong

We are doing domestic. We were told that if we move forward to IVF that we let them know so they can stop showing our book, but we would still be in the system for adoption and we can still look with CAS and see if anything comes up. We don't have enough money to do more than three IVFs and since adoption can take years to be picked I don't think it is a big deal.
At least we are ready, that is all that matters right now. I just want to grow our family and like years ago,


----------



## amanda1235

That's awesome Myshel, I hope for you that the IVF works, and then the adoption comes through for #2 (if you're planning on more than one). 
That was our plan, but they said as long as we were being seen at all by a fertility clinic they wouldn't even open a file for us. Anyways, hopefully IVF works out for both of us!


----------



## Myshelsong

It has been good. The starting process for adoption was pretty intense, we had a course we had to complete and then the Homestudy, which is very invasive to say the least. Medicals, criminal record checks, referrals ect 
That is all before you can register with anyone! Is there private adoption in Quebec or is it all government run? Strange that you can't start the process at all as it takes a bit to get through it all. Although it may be completely differ there.


----------



## Mdon

Thanks Bronte, I know you're right and it does no good to focus on the regrets. All we can do is what feels right at the time and once decisions are made we have to stick with it.


----------



## Mdon

Myshel- thanks for your comments. I'm sorry I missed them earlier, still getting used to these boards! Congratulations on the adoption approval! I don't think it's weird at all to be doing both treatment and adoption, since there are no guarantees with either it makes sense to do everything you can for the family you want. I can't imagine how you are getting through all the stress at once. My niece is adopted and I remember all that paper work!


----------



## Myshelsong

Well I picked up our IVF booklet today from the Drs office, so will have fun going through that with Hubs tonight.
Also got our police checks done for adoption in so sending that over as well.
It is just a busy day here getting things done. 

How is everyone doing today? It has been the worst weather in the hamilton area the last week. So much snow, I can honestly say I am ready for summer heat to kick in!


----------



## BronteForever

Myshel - have fun looking over everything. It's definitely overwhelming but also feels great to finally be moving into a positive direction. I'm ready for warmth too. We don't have much snow where I am, but it still snowed yesterday which is almost unheard of in April where I'm at in Indiana. By the way, I loved the Hamilton area. Visited a few years ago for roller derby and they were great hostesses.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! It's been a bit quiet over here, how's everyone doing? 

Myshel I hope you are getting some of this awesome weather we've got going on in Montreal :)

So I finally got my first ever BFP this cycle, only to find out yesterday that my hcg levels dropped back down and it was an early miscarriage. Feels like I just can't catch a break. Even when something seems to go right, the ball drops. I'm beyond devastated and having a hard time dealing. And now, if it ever DOES work again, I'm going to be a nervous freaking wreck the whole time. Fantastic.


----------



## BronteForever

Oh Amanda, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you a big hug. Sorry for your loss. Miscarriages are incredibly hard to deal with and I can't imagine it after all you have been through.


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm so sorry Amanda - it's such a horrible roller coaster isn't it? The excitement then the devastation. Huge hugs - if there is one piece of advice I could give you, try to deal with it in whatever way works for you, don't just bury your feelings, it could bite you in the ass later xxxx

AFM - AF finally started last week, after it taking months to turn up. My body is totally screwed up after my latest mc. AF was awful, heavy and painful, but hopefully my body can start getting back to normal.

How's everyone else?


----------



## Myshelsong

Amanda I am so sorry to hear about your loss. That is heartbreaking, big hugs Hun.

Afm I am just patiently waiting for Af to arrive next week so I can finally start my protocol for IVF.
Keeping busy with my photography business and paint parties. But it is taking forever!!


----------



## amanda1235

Thanks guys :( Having an extremely hard time dealing with this. I should feel positive because at least it DID work, which means it should work again.....but instead I can't seem to see any positive in anything right now. 

Myshel that's so exciting to be starting IVF! If you have absolutely any questions, let me know!! I've been through it twice now. What's your protocol?


----------



## 2ducks

Hello! Amanda, I'm so sorry for your loss, that is a huge disappointment....

I am new to this forum. Here is my story.....I am 32 (almost 33) and my partner of almost 13 years is 33. We were stoked to go off BCP at the beginning of last May and start baby making. It was the perfect time in our lives to start a family. I finished grad school 2 years ago and was finally established in my career, my partner got a good raise and was making good money at his job. We bought a house and were ready to settle down. Now, I was on BCP since the age of 18 with one short break. I never had regular periods as a teen BUT I was also very tiny and did not have good nutrition. Well, my period just didn't want to come back last summer. Of course the first month my period didn't show up I assumed I was one of those super fertile women who gets KU right after BCP, WRONG! After an eternity of waiting and variety of tests my doctor diagnosed me with PCOS based on my lack of periods/ovulation and some signs of high testosterone. Luckily my case is mild. I have been doing acupuncture, taking a ton of supplements and follow the PCOS diet. I still don't have my own periods and I have not ovulated once in the past 12 months. I just finished a progesterone challenge and am waiting to start the withdrawal bleed so I can start my first round of Clomid. 

I never thought I would be in the LTTTC group, but I am happy to be here with ladies who know what I am going through. I was really active on the ttc#1 board but answering the same questions and same topics over and over was starting to get to me. I knew I needed to be around ladies who knew the basics and were moving on with their fertility plan.

I look forward to reading all of your stories!


----------



## amanda1235

Hi 2ducks! Welcome :)


----------



## MsRipple

Hi ladies,

DH and I have been trying for only 7-8 months, but decided to get an initial check up given our ages (I am 37, DH is 41) and that DH had testicular cancer (surgery, but no chemo/radiation). We were totally shocked when my doctor said the sample came back with no sperm - I initially thought she meant they had lost the sample or dh had not actually given a sample, but no just no measurable sperm - azoospermia. It has been a very emotional and confusing week. I always had a feeling it might not be smooth sailing for us, but I had never even heard of this as an issue untll last week.

We have an appointment with a urologist and I presume that we will then do more testing that will provide some guidance on how should proceed. 


@ Amanda - So sorry for your loss :(. Sending hugs up north.


----------



## amanda1235

Ms Ripple I'm so sorry, I know exactly how devastating azoospermia is, as my husband had the same diagnosis. :hugs:


----------



## MsRipple

@ Amanda - thank you. I saw from your sig that you dealt with the same. May I ask about the treatment you did and the success? Are you doing IVF with donor? 

It was rough and confusing to find that out. We have doctors appt for my husband in a few weeks. For now ttc is obviously on hold!


----------



## amanda1235

MsRipple said:


> @ Amanda - thank you. I saw from your sig that you dealt with the same. May I ask about the treatment you did and the success? Are you doing IVF with donor?
> 
> It was rough and confusing to find that out. We have doctors appt for my husband in a few weeks. For now ttc is obviously on hold!

Completely devastating. We tried an IVF cycle in September where they did a TESA (surgical sperm retrieval) and we had a donor on backup in case they didn't find any. They ended up finding just one lonely swimmer at first, but then found enough to fertilize 6 of my 12 mature eggs. We got 2 decent embryos out of it, transferred a 3-day fresh, and then a 5-day frozen the next month, both bfn. Dr suggested that even though they found some swimmers, they were not good quality, which could be why it didn't work. We then switched to a donor. 
It all depends where the azoospermia comes from. For my hubby, he was 2 months premature, with undescended testicles. If it's just a blockage, they might have better luck with the TESA.


----------



## Myshelsong

Ok so I am halfway though my protocol for my IVF and getting excited/freaked out

This is what I am on... Gonall f 375 (yikes), orgalutron 250mcg, Luveris 75iu
Starting this tonight I was on just Gonal F since Tuesday last week.

I have 11 follicles all on my right, but I think the small ones and big one Is going to drop off or just not be mature enough to harvest. 16, 12, 12, 10, 10, 8, 8, 6, 6, 6, 4 I think ...anyways so fingers are crossed these all get nice and big. Looks like my left ovary is out of follicles ... These are ALL on my right side.

Does anyone have any thoughts on when this retrieval is going to happen, or were on the same medications? I have never been on the last two so I don't know what to expect symptom wise. Gonal f gives me crazy headaches because I am on so much of it. 

Ms Ripple, I am sorry about the diagnosis, I know this will not help too much since you are in the middle of this, but finding out what your issue is less than a year in is A step in the right direction. In my case it took 4.5 years to figure out my husband had sever fragmentation issues that were causing our infertility. The unknown of that for so long was so hard to deal with, and now that we know we both were able to move forward with a plan and talk about options available. IVF, IUI, if we are comfortable with donor sperm .... If those don't work we opened the conversation to adoption.


----------



## amanda1235

Myshel once you start the orgalutran, it's usually within 5 days. I think they like to see a couple at 18 at least before retrieval. I think I had a few at 20 when they booked it. I was on 300 gonal f and 150 luveris. Then orgalutran and my trigger was ovidrel. You've got some good looking follicles though!! Even if they are only on ine side, you've got lots that are all around the same size which is perfect! And, they still have time to grow and plump up :) 
Let us know when your retrieval is booked, got some tips for ya to deal with the aftermath. It 100% sucks, but they give you some good drugs and it doesn't last longer than 10-15 minutes usually. Sucks but completely manageable, been through it twice. Other than the headache, do you feel like your abdomen is over inflated? I'm always so uncomfortable leading up to retrieval.


----------



## Myshelsong

Today is the first day I feel completely bloated and have pressure on the right hand side. So going to make sure I sleep on the left side and back so I don't put too much pressure on it. Fingers crossed. Hoping this happens either Thursday or Saturday, Friday I am photographing a wedding and I have to be there!


----------



## amanda1235

fx for you Myshel! I'm going to hope for you that your retrieval is Saturday so that you have Sunday to take it easy afterwards. Hang in there! I know this part is not easy.


----------



## Myshelsong

So today is Mother's Day here in Canada and I looked at facebook ....stupid move on my part. 
But on a positive we are just about ready to leave for retrieval! Hoping to get some nice big follicles for us today.

So for all those out there that have not been able to conceive, to those that are mothers to angel babies, to mothers of furry or reptilian or bird like creatures. I hope you have a wonderful day where you are able to take a moment and find some piece of joy. :dust:


----------



## amanda1235

Thank you, and good luck Myshel!!!!!!! Try not to be too stressed, it will be over before you know it. Relax afterwards, drink lots of gatorade (it's supposed to help reduce your chances for OHSS) and Find some good movies on TV or Netflix to watch. Hoping you have lots of good mature eggs!!! Let us know!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Everything crossed for you Myshelsong xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Great news, we retrieved 12 follicles this morning. Fingers crossed the fertilization goes well and we get some strong embryos soon. Our transfer date is this Friday! Mthanks for the support ladies, I am feeling positive &#128512;


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Ladies it has been awhile and it looks like this thread is slowing down for the summer. Thought I would update you I am going full swing into the IVF cycle and had my transfer date on May 13 Hoping that is a good luck day. Test in on May 23, so fingers crossed. 

What are you all doing?


----------



## Whimsical88

myshel so happy that things are going well. i dont have anything going on. im ntnp. i just needed a break from the emotional part.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> Hi Ladies it has been awhile and it looks like this thread is slowing down for the summer. Thought I would update you I am going full swing into the IVF cycle and had my transfer date on May 13 Hoping that is a good luck day. Test in on May 23, so fingers crossed.
> 
> What are you all doing?

:happydance: great news that things are moving forward for you.

I'm currently 7dpo - hoping that this is our month and its sticky.

I've joined slimming world and lost 10lbs in two weeks so if it's not our month will just keep losing weight and trying


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats on the 10 lbs loss! That is great.

I gr the npnt I have done that a few times over the last five years, it has been a long haul for sure


----------



## amanda1235

Myshel that's great! I've got my fx that this first IVF will take for you! How is the tww treating you? What kinda progesterone are you on? Hopefully it's not giving you too many side effects! Will you test early?

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive after my miscarriage, so I can get started on the frozen cycle. Of COURSE she's taking her sweet time to arrive. :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Amanda that is frustrating! Hope your frozen cycle happens soon!
I am on prometrium but crazy dose. Double what I was on with IUI. It isn't too bad, some mild mood swings but that is about it. I did get some light headedness at the beginning but that is done now.


----------



## amanda1235

That's good! I've think I've taken every Progesterone type EXCEPT prometrium hehe. PIO, Crinone and Endometrin. Glad it's not affecting you too bad!

I see you transferred one, did you happen to get any frozen ones?


----------



## Myshelsong

I got three frozen! Most of them are around a 3BC or 5BC so I am happy about it.


----------



## amanda1235

That's great!!!! Here's hoping you don't have to use them (except for maybe a sibling?). fx!!


----------



## DBZ34

The 23rd is so soon, Myshel! Fx! 

amanda - Hope AF comes soon for you. :hugs: 


AFM - Still no real idea where I am in my cycle, so I'm just waiting for AF or no AF, really. I think (?) AF could show up on Monday or Tuesday if I did actually ovulate when I thought I might have after my secondary AF post-polyp removal. Then we'll officially be back to TTC for a bit. If I make it to next Friday without any sign of AF, I'll take a test and see if it tells me something good. 

But, waiting and seeing has become one of my LTTTC talents. lol. :coffee:


----------



## Whimsical88

dbz you make me laugh, waiting and seeing can not be anyones talent. its like the worst possible thing ever....gosh the patience it takes just to wait and see.


----------



## Valeriachan

Every time i try and share this its a long story it tells me it is being reviews so i am going to shorten this

Okay my fiance and i have been together for almost 6 years in October we have had out ups and downs. In 2011 my little sister got pregnant now we hadnt really talked about kids together at this point yes we wanted them but that was about as far as it went at that time. In October of 2011 my sister gave birth I was said because she said i could be in there (only one of my sisters that hasnt or still doesnt have kids) in 2012 i started having pain in my left wrist that didnt go away the pain spread from my left wrist to all of my main joints in less than a year it took a year for someone to finally take me seriously(ER did nothing, doctors thought I was full of shit) turns out I have Rheumatoid Arthritis(RA from here on out) so finally got help and i will tell u that i was in bliss the first day i didnt wake up in pain after a year of pain. Well one of the meds for my RA caused me to gain 40 pounds now i am not nor was i physically fit but an additional 40lbs was not helpful nor was it welcomed either but bc the RA head specialist kept saying over and over and over again when i would ask Is there anything proven safer for pregnancy(so people know yes there is dont let them tell u otherwise) gained 40lbs bc that witch with a capital B lied to me so i had to try and lose weight not easy for the record.

Well with alot of sweat and tears and so much all of that was a tough time we came to a screeching halt at a wall when my older sister(who in the past has had trouble herself) got pregnant for the second time that was a really tough time for my fiance and I. We were supportive bc she knew what we had gone through already but what really sucked is she was only trying for 3 months and got pregnant with a second set of twins that was the tough part which made supporting her difficult bc its hard to be happy for others when trying is so difficult for some like those on this forum. 

Fast forward a couple of years my little sister is again pregnant by a different person they werent even trying and they eat so much more unhealthy then my fiance and i do they just dont have the fat genes like we do. and to top that off they live with us so its like rubbing salt in the wound followed up by pouring lemon juice on top of the salt and she never will understand what we r going through bc this is her second child both times werent even trying. 

Also come to find out that one of the medications that I am on for my RA last year was proven to hinder pregnancy so like i said salt on top of lemon juice but that isnt it my little sister has the nerve to tell me i am not physically ready to even be trying and she couldnt agree with our choice to try and conceive well

if they would try and actually eat healthy when they are around me n not offer foods that i shouldnt be having bc of my diabetes or just wasnt here either one or both then maybe i could eat healthy as well as actually feel like i am chief instead of an Indian in my fiance and I's house that might make it easier as well as quit belittling us then we werent be a stressed and we could actually quit smoking. 

Theres more but thats enough to get started


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi Valeriachan - welcome to the thread. I know how hard it is to see your siblings have babies whilst you struggle. 

Bfn for me today at 13dpo so just waiting for AF


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome Valeriachan! It totally sucks when everyone around you is getting pregnant and having babies while you're still struggling. It's not a sibling for me, but 2 of my best friends announced their pregnancies the same week my husband and I found out we were infertile and had to go to IVF. They are both due in the next 3 weeks, and we're still struggling to even get pregnant. It's not fair. You try to be supportive, and you ARE happy for them, but you are just so sad for you. Hang in there!

Wannabmummy, I'm so sorry you got a BFN. :hugs:


----------



## amanda1235

Myshel, thinking of you today!!!!! fingers crossed and lots of :dust: to you!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Baleria- so sorry to hear of your struggle. This is a great place to get support and talk able t every day stuff. The journey can be long, and the emotions hard but we will be here for you. 

AFM going to beta today, hoping this little bean sticks!
Wishing you all the :dust: in the world


----------



## Whimsical88

Val welcome and vent all you need. its hard but we will be there for you. diid you start your own thread as yet?

Amanda OH MY WORD....such a long journey for you. (read signature) i hope you get a BFP soon. fx and sending you happy vibes

Myshel i LOVVVVVVVVE your ticker.......you should leave the spoiler out. im so happy for you, would love to keep track of your little one. congrats once again. fairy dust to you for your beta


----------



## amanda1235

Myshel that's amazing!! So happy for you :)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Congrats Myshelsong


----------



## wannabemummyb

How is everyone today?

I'm on CD1 of a 55 day cycle. Really hoping it isn't another super heavy AF. I am also hoping that my cycles start to decrease again. Every time I have a mc my cycles seem to go long, painful and heavy for a couple of cycles afterwards!


----------



## MsRipple

@Myshel - congratulations!

@ Amanda - rooting for you!


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hello!

My name is Jill (27 years old) and I've been browsing these forums for about 5 years. Very useful for information and other peoples stories. I'm posting today because I have just about had enough of this TTC process, and we are moving into IVF upon my next day 1...Maybe....if I can make up my mind before then.

My husband and I are seemingly healthy people, not overweight or have any long term issues. At the start of TTCing back in 2009 we were hopeful like any couple, hopeful that it wouldn't happen immediately so we could have some "fun". UGH! After a year and a half we decided to sit down with an RE. We were given information that everything going on with me was fine, a little lower progesterone than they would like but nothing that would prevent a pregnancy from sustaining itself, and male factor was a lower than desired morphology, again nothing that would prevent pregnancy. 

Fast forward another 2 years, we have now been TTCing for 3.5 years without luck. We both lost our insurance so there is no trip to the doctors until 5 years.

5 Years TTC we were able to see a new RE who did some repeat tests. We found out I have a thyroid issue, hypothyroidism specifically. We had my primary run some more tests to confirm and it turns out I've had Hashimotos this entire time. I am now currently on levothyroxin. My thyroid is currently very healthy, but I am still very much positive in thyroid antibodies. Skip ahead by 7 months or so, with 3 times repeated day 3 tests, 2 HSG tests, I have a blocked tube. They don't know why. I'm pretty positive I suffered an early miscarriage back in 2011, perhaps it was eptopic, causing a build up of scar tissue in the tube. After all is said and done, my FSH is 14.9, my LH is 3.2, my AMH is 0.0224 anf my AFC is less than 5, and ovarian assessment reports scored me a 3. Conclusion: I am suffering from a diminished ovarian reserve, which goes hand in hand with my 23-24 day cycles, down from 31 days 6 years earlier. Husband is working with well below average numbers across the board. He is currently seeing a urologist, will update when we have some information. 

February of this year, I went in for Laparoscopic surgery to check for endo and to clear out my blocked tube. Endo free, tube is now clear. We are waiting to start IVF in April. I had to wait one full cycle before starting after surgery (I love my RE, hes awesome!). My period never came, and my husband and I were elated to have a our first ever positive pregnancy test mid April. Probably the happiest moment in my entire life. My OB was very accommodating with my requests for blood tests to ensure HCG was rising properly and early ultrasound, and I was lucky enough to get to see my baby at 6 weeks. Measured 6 weeks and 3 days. Unfortunately that was the last time I was going to see my child. We went for a repeat ultrasound to find a heart beat 10 days later, and found out that my baby had died shortly after my first ultrasound. We moved forward with a medically assisted miscarriage at what would have been almost 9 weeks. I am now almost 2 weeks post-miscarriage waiting on results from a chromosomal test.

My husband and I are kind of lost on what to do. I know with my diagnosiswe have thyroid antibodies to worry about, we do not have a significant chance of success with IVF, but we also have a much higher risk of miscarriage should it be successful. And I honestly don't think I could handle it again. I haven't even fully recovered from it yet. Half of me is ready to just go to IVF, and do whatever it takes, and the other half of me just can't bare the thought of losing another child. 

Thoughts? Stories? Anything right now is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Whimsical88

hi nolimit

sorry for your loss, its always hard trying to move forward and thinking what to do. i would suggest speak to your RE and go into IVF. as you said you do not want another mc and with them knowing all about your thyroid they may actually have a way to get you pregnant without having a mc. im sure there is something they can do for you. 

fx crossed you can have some answers.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Hi nolimitxox, welcome to the thread.

I am really sorry for your loss, a mc is so hard to get your head round and your heart to heal from. Hopefully, as whimsical said, as they know about your thyroid they can monitor you closely etc.

I've also got hypothyroidism and am on Levothyroxine - what dose are you taking?

Unfortunately, in my case it took two mc before they started treating the hypothyroidism and I've had two further mc but also have PCOS so my chances of mc are greatly increased!

Personally, I would continue down the IVF route, yes it may end in another mc but equally it might not and you might finally get your take home baby! If you don't go for IVF what are your other options?

I recently started getting some counselling about IF and the mcs which has helped but doesn't ever stop the pain. 

I have everything crossed for you


----------



## Nolimitxox

Hey ladies! Thank you. I have been seeing a counselor since March and she's been wonderful but she suggested last night maybe it's time I seek someone who specializes in infertility and pregnancy loss. I will call my RE today. What's frustrating about the thyroid is that I told my RE I was pregnant and when we had talked about my IVF plan he included injectable lovenox to help combat the antibodies, but never suggested or prescribed it when I told them the news. I'm waiting on a chromosomal test to come back and there will always be the question of "what if" on that medication. I should have asked and pushed for it, it's really the only what if I have right now regarding my miscarriage. IVF is an option, no treatment is an option. My RESORT said because of my young age he wants to use my eggs before even suggesting donor only because regardless of all the numbers he said age is the best deciding factor when it comes to quailty of eggs. So that's a plus. I'm very frustrated in my grieving process because my sister in law, who has been trying to get pregnant for about a year and a half, was able to get diagnosed with pcos and move through iui (only one round) and right to IVF and had her egg transfer on Monday. It's a very hard thing to deal with and I want to be happy for her but I'm not. I'm envious. I'm angry. I'm sad. I'm not myself.


----------



## Nolimitxox

wannabemummyb said:


> Hi nolimitxox, welcome to the thread.
> 
> I am really sorry for your loss, a mc is so hard to get your head round and your heart to heal from. Hopefully, as whimsical said, as they know about your thyroid they can monitor you closely etc.
> 
> I've also got hypothyroidism and am on Levothyroxine - what dose are you taking?
> 
> Unfortunately, in my case it took two mc before they started treating the hypothyroidism and I've had two further mc but also have PCOS so my chances of mc are greatly increased!
> 
> Personally, I would continue down the IVF route, yes it may end in another mc but equally it might not and you might finally get your take home baby! If you don't go for IVF what are your other options?
> 
> I recently started getting some counselling about IF and the mcs which has helped but doesn't ever stop the pain.
> 
> I have everything crossed for you

:hugs: thank you. I am on 75 mcgrm and my antibodies test over 100 for both


----------



## amanda1235

Nolimit, I understand. I can't say I've been in the EXACT same place as you, but close enough to get what you are going through. DH and I have been going through fertility treatments, due to him having azoospermia. The timeline is in my sig. The last cycle I finally got my first BFP ever, and was ecstatic! Then, at 6 weeks I miscarried naturally. It was honestly the most devastated I've ever been, and I'm still dealing with it. I too started seeing a counsellor after that, which I found to be extremely helpful, but obviously it's not a end all be all cure. I wasn't sure how I could go on, and had to take a cycle break to let my HCG come back to 0. I'm currently in a frozen cycle, and have my transfer tomorrow. I'm terrified at what the outcome will be, and also at how I will deal with it, but my drive to have a baby makes me push through. Who told you your chance at miscarriage was higher now? I was told by MANY people, that 1 miscarriage doesn't increase your odds of a second at all. Also, 1/4 pregnancies end in miscarriage, so as hard and devastating as it is, it is still considered fairly normal. I know firsthand that these facts only offer but a TINY bit of comfort, but try to hold on to that. Also so hard to be happy for others while you are so sad and struggling. I think everyone on here gets that. Jealousy and envy are two emotions that we have very little control of, and every pregnancy announcement or birth is just a reminder of what we are not getting. Hang in there hun! :hugs:


----------



## Nolimitxox

My RE has told me that with every group of infertility (pcos, endo, male factor) DOR carries the highest risk of miscarriage. We also have autoimmune issues to consider which also increase the risk. He did not say because of 1 miscarriage that the risk is any higher now, it was just high to begin with. I'm so excited and nervous for you. I'll pray for your transfer tomorrow, for a successful pregnancy. Thanks for replying, our situations aren't the same but so similar it brings me comfort.


----------



## wannabemummyb

Nolimitxox said:


> My RE has told me that with every group of infertility (pcos, endo, male factor) DOR carries the highest risk of miscarriage. We also have autoimmune issues to consider which also increase the risk. He did not say because of 1 miscarriage that the risk is any higher now, it was just high to begin with. I'm so excited and nervous for you. I'll pray for your transfer tomorrow, for a successful pregnancy. Thanks for replying, our situations aren't the same but so similar it brings me comfort.

Yep, I have been told the same - hypothyroidism and PCOS increase your chance of mc. 

I'm basically on double the Levothyroxine you are, but I'm probably much heavier than you and my levels were fairly off when I started taking the meds.


----------



## Nolimitxox

Yeah I'm a pretty small person. Very good metabolism and did not show signs physically of hypo. In fact, it took extensive testing to diagnos. My primary has a reference range for tsh that I was in range of, but my reproductive endo tested me out of their reference range so I had to go back to my primary and have her run a full thyroid pannel which showed elevated antibodies and a tsh and t4 that were too high to sustain pregnancy. My thyroid is very healthy at the moment, but still have antibodies. I've only been on medication since October last year.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Ladies. It has been awhile since I was on this thread and I wanted to reach out and wish everyone a merry Christmas (if you celebrate) and a wonderful new year. 

I don't know if a lot of you are still around but this thread helped me through some long years it feels like if ltttc and all the angst that came with it. I was hoping I could reach out and see how everyone was doing?

I personally can't believe how up and down this year has been for me and my husband. We started the year with his moms cancer surgery that postponed our IVF, some IUI's in the mean time, then a successful IVF and a wonderful summer, then the loss of our little baby boy at just 21 weeks.
It has been a hard horrible road, but we have FET in January that I am preparing mentally for and trying to embrace the ne year with love and hope.

I just want to send you all love and support during this time of year that can seem overwhelming, and wish you love and joy, in whatever form it takes. (Hugs)


----------



## wannabemummyb

Seasons greetings sweetie. I hope you and hubs are taking care of each other.

We've now hit 7 years ttc. This year planning to get my weight down and then get referred for IVF. It's nice to have a plan. We won't get ivf on the NHS here as dh had children (25 year old) from a previous marriage. Health insurance in the U.K. Doesn't cover it so we have to pay, so will be an expensive year xx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi love. I hope you can do IVF. I am overweight as well, but since we have to pay out of pocket anyways they aren't making me lose weight (although maybe they should) in order to proceed with the next FET.

Sorry your dad was being so insensitive, i am sure he didn't mean that he would rather be somewhere else, but I know I would have felt the same thing. I am having a hard time dealing with Christmas this year and relatives as well. I just want this day ... week ... year to be over!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, ladies.. just wanted to join in.

I have been TTC almost four years in May (three year mark with RE help in March).. my history is in my siggy. Gearing up for embryo banking hopefully in the next month or two. LTTTC is exhausting.. =(


----------



## wannabemummyb

Beneathmywing you are so right, it is exhausting physically and sometimes mentally.

Welcome to the thread. How have you coped with the holidays?


----------



## beneathmywing

wannabemummyb said:


> Beneathmywing you are so right, it is exhausting physically and sometimes mentally.
> 
> Welcome to the thread. How have you coped with the holidays?


I agree.. Thank you for the welcome!

I did better than I thought I was going to. I just had a chemical about 10 weeks ago and had planned a cute way to reveal to my nieces on Christmas morning.. so that part of the day sucked, but I got over it quickly, thankfully.

How about you?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Mine was mostly good, I really wasn't feeling it this year but was nice to spend time with family. We are just about to head off for 5 nights away for hubby's birthday with his folks and his son & wife. Hoping it will be good fun


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi ladies, 

I would like to join. We have not been TTC for a long time in months (started Nov 2015, so just over a year now), but I'm already on my 17th cycle due to shorter cycles. We have tried every natural treatment we could think of this past year including acupuncture and chinese herbs. The acupuncture and herbs seemed to lengthen my cycles from 25 days to 26-27 days, so I will count that as a positive. This is our last natural cycle, after this we will do 3 cycles of femara and then look at IUI in June and IVF next January. I am feeling a bit overwhelmed that we have already been TTC for one year. I am exhausted already and haven't even begun treatment yet :( 

They haven't been able to find anything causing our infertility, so we are unexplained. It makes no sense to me :(

I'm glad to hear everyone made it through the holidays okay. I was pretty nervous about it... I was 100% positive I would already be pregnant or even have a baby by now.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi bellenuit - unexplained is very frustrating, we were unexplained for four years until they did an in depth test for hubs and found some severe fragmentation issues, which is what we are now considered. Male factor. Don't get too overwhelmed with the journey that may be, I think it is best to just focus on the next step. Don't get too far ahead, and hopefully you will have a bundle soon.

Hey Beneath and wannabe!
Glad we all made it through the holidays intact.

We just had our Christmas with hubs family and although it was nice seeing them it was a bit weird. They only have one other son who lives at home so there are no young kids or anything, it is just us old folks trying to make Christmas fun. But they are obsessed with their dog in the worst way possible I feel like it is a replacement for a grand baby. I feel so horribly guilty I couldn't give them a grandchild they have wanted for so long. I am terrified that they will pass before we have a child and my hubs will feel guilty for it. Does that make sense?


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Myshelsong. I think that's good advice, just looking at it one step at a time. What was the name of that test you had done that discovered the fragmentation issues? That's been my worry all along that, that is our problem.


----------



## Myshelsong

I honestly don't think there is a test name beyond sperm fragmentation test. Ask your doctor for the test, it isn't standard with your regular doctor so it might have to be ordered out.

Hope everyone is doing well. I am starting my FET medication for this upcoming cycle and having mixed emotions. I am drained from starting this all over again, but excited to be another step closer, but also terrified that the worst will happen again. Ugh.

Side note, we got a bunch of snow again last night and all today. Lots of shovelling and now my back hurts hahaha.


----------



## Myshelsong

Back to being productive! Finished two painting for paint party options this week so far. Now just to do other paintings I have been commissioned for.

Waiting for the FET is taking so long. Where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## wannabemummyb

I'm around ovulation time but currently can't bd as having an "asthma episode"- had an attack New Year's Eve and not been right since and then another attack last night. Now on steroids! Feels like it's going to be another great year!!


----------



## Myshelsong

I just saw this, omg are you feeling better? Do you know what triggered the asthma attack?


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> I just saw this, omg are you feeling better? Do you know what triggered the asthma attack?

Much better thank you. It lasted about a week - we think the first arrack was triggered by the cottage we were staying in. I'm just gutted we missed out on a month. Hey ho?

Hope you are well?


----------



## Myshelsong

That really sucks, I hate it when we miss a month because of something like sickness. It is so annoying.

We are going for our FET tomorrow, I am freaking out. Had a stress headache for the last three days (could also be prometrium) trying to keep my fingers crossed but don't want to get overly excited. Just a good balance of fear, anxiety, hope and positivity. Hahahaha finding the line is pretty hard.
Making hubs take me out today to keep my mind off of it.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck tomorrow with your fet!! I'm keeping my FX for you! I can't imagine what a bag of nerves you must be!!


----------



## wannabemummyb

Myshelsong said:


> That really sucks, I hate it when we miss a month because of something like sickness. It is so annoying.
> 
> We are going for our FET tomorrow, I am freaking out. Had a stress headache for the last three days (could also be prometrium) trying to keep my fingers crossed but don't want to get overly excited. Just a good balance of fear, anxiety, hope and positivity. Hahahaha finding the line is pretty hard.
> Making hubs take me out today to keep my mind off of it.

Have everything crossed for you, keep us posted x


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies, I am bouncing from being normal and a bar of nerves but doing pretty ok I think. Having a tea and going to go out bowling in a bit to just get out of the house. I have become a hermit the last few months, need to be a person again!

How are you doing Bellenuit? Are you a tww symptom spotter?


----------



## beneathmywing

So much luck for you tomorrow xx


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Myshelsong, not a symptom spotter, and not a dpo counter either lol. TWW is about half over now so not too much longer to wait. I'll probably start spotting in a couple days which will mean AF is gonna show. If I don't spot I'll get excited! Guess we will see.


----------



## LOVEdancer

Yes! That had me LOL :) id feel the same way! Me and DH go back and forth bout whos at fault! Of course in a joking manner....its a dangerous time at the end of each month to be serious about something like that! Haha af dont play!


----------



## LOVEdancer

Hello ladies! Trying to write a lot on here and get to know everyone! Ive been stalking the old chatrooms for over a year now! Weve never went even as far as temping. No IV or anything. Some progesterone cream for 2 cycles and stopped. It was exciting in the beginning! Wed lay in bed together and DH would prop my hips up. Those were the days! Ive got better at symotom spotting- not nearly as ocd as i used to be. Weve even decided to wait a while because of our careers. Just a few months for the start ;) i got bcp at 5dpo and started spotting the next day. I posted in ttc "posssible IB...only way different than id expect". It lasted 10 days. No clots. Bright when it was red else it would be pink or brown. Then stopped and started again (pretty sure) when i was 2-3 days late lasted 5-6 days. Even lighter. No clots. Tapperwd off brown. I use a period tracker. In that time i took 2 tests and both were negative...until the nextday when i went dumpster diving in our bathroom. DH confirmed there was a line there :) thats right im not crazy! Haha... Its very faint and ive been procrastinating testing again. If this isnt fate and a bfp then (ill have to get checked for cysts- doc confirmed no infections but i did have a mild yeast not even noticeable on my part) ill start my bcp at the end of my next af...but i dont think this bleeding/spotting was my af. Well see.... Ill keep everyone updated! Sure wish I had those charts this month!


----------



## Myshelsong

How are you doing belle? I am going nuts over here!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Myshelsong, I'm really angry actually. We are supposed to start femara this cycle because DH was supposed to finally be clean from weed, and then I caught him smoking and found out he never actually quit. So I'm about livid, I don't even want to try anymore I am so angry


----------



## Myshelsong

I totally understand. I tried to get my hubby to quit smoking that and regular cigarettes for YEARS! It actually put a huge wedge between us for awhile until I just decided that I couldnt fight a losing battle. I demanded he start taking vitamins, like heaps of them if he wasn't going to quit smoking. I laid them out and watched him take them daily like a little child. His sperm did improve.... slightly and he did finally agree to only smoke weed like once a month so I was as happy as I could be. But I am honestly still pissed off when I think about it, Reason for infertility is male factor, so come on dude you know you and your actions are making this situation worse quit it!

Once he realized with his low numbers and fragmentation issues we would have to do IVF he finally slowed down on actual cigarettes. I think it finally hit him his habit was costing us tens of thousands of dollars


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks shel he makes it sound like I'm the crazy one for being so angry. We have unexplained infertility and lifestyle is the one thing that we actually can control! It's also putting a huge divide between us and I wonder if I should just accept that he's never going to be able to change. 

It's good to know there are other people who have been there too! How have you been doing lately?


----------



## Myshelsong

It is crazy frustrating, especially since I have quit like everything and have for awhile. I don't get why he just doesn't make the commitment. 
I am kind of driving myself crazy, I am testing and getting negatives, have a blood test in a couple days since we had a frozen embryo transfer and am on so many hormones it is just nuts.
I am trying to keep myself busy but all I do is google the chances I could actually be pregnant even though my home tests keep saying I am not. It is not fun.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm sorry shel. That sounds awful :( the ups and downs are the worst part of the whole thing.

DH and I are taking a break for a little while, so I will be on here a bit less


----------



## LOVEdancer

Ladies..... I randomly got a test today. I figured id consider my last bleed as my period since i thibk im the only person whos ever had a possible 10 day ib. Well ladie...i dont even believe it yet and were actually in the car to get another but as soon as i weed on the stick- dark bfp! Darker than the control!! Im too excited to even type. Weve been trying for well over a year...you can probly almost call it two!! I dont want to be short but i hope i give you all hope as well! XoXo to all of you. I will update again soon :)


----------



## BelleNuit

How are things going Shel? We ended up taking a break this cycle, which was well needed! For the first time in over a year I don't know the exact day I ovulated!! Next cycle we will get back at it with femara


----------



## Myshelsong

Well the FET was not successful. Well it was we got a positive, but then I lost the baby soon after so I am trying not to dwell too much on it. It ended up happening on the due date of the baby we lost in September. It has been horribly crazy. I was bouncing between crazy and even crazier the last few days. But starting to get back to normal. I think we might wait another month before we try another FET just to give ourselves an emotional break. So no tracking for the next month or two will be nice. I like taking stress breaks, gets me back into a better head space. Hoping to drop a few pounds that the last round of hormones put on me.

What are you doing this week?


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh Shel, I am so terribly sorry to hear that :( I think it makes total sense to take a break after all of that. You need some time to grieve, and some time to get back to feeling like yourself again. I'm here for you to vent to! 

AFM, AF is due in a couple days. I will start spotting tomorrow if its going to show. I'm already feeling more depressed and snarky so I fully expect it to show. We will give femara a shot for the next go around. I don't expect it to do much for us, but I guess it is worth a try. Its the next step anyway. We'll look into IUI for after June. I get so depressed sometimes and feel so hopeless with this process. So lately I've just been trying not to think about it and focus on other things.


----------



## greenarcher

I guess it's time to join the support group. TTC #1 since March 2016. No health insurance right now, so no testing to be done for a few months. I have guesses as to what our problems might be, but I don't know anything for sure. I have very light and short periods, which makes me think my lining is too thin. I also never get EWCM, and my husband has super viscous semen. 

We're in a transition period in our lives (moving and new jobs), but I'm hoping to begin testing once things settle down. I think I might post exclusively in this forum, because all these women getting BFPs so quickly is making me jealous. :/


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Green, sorry to have to welcome you over to this side of the forum. I can relate to feeling jealous over all of those quick BFPs in other forums. I also get upset over pregnancy tickers when people continue to post in the ttc section. At least in LTTTC they have rules about that lol

Get your husband taking Vitamin C! It's supposed to help with viscosity and clumping.

Shel we haven't talked in awhile. I see you are planning on another FET for April?

We are on our second femara cycle. Still feeling set on IUI in June.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi, for my hubs sperm issues we were told by the doctor to try vitamin c, e and coq10 for three months. He also really amped up his water intake and made sure to relieve himself (cough) every three days at a minimum. This had some really good changes to his sperm.

Bellenuit, hi Hun.good luck on the femera cycle, are you being monitored? What cd are 

We are still doing April FET. Trying. Aturally this cycle and see on cd 16 and waiting to ovulate. Things have been nuts, I am getting better since the losses but still so emotional. But we have a plan and if this doesn't work we know what's our next steps will me moving forward.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Shel, I'm glad things have been getting better. I would be so emotional too in that situation. I am really hoping things work out for you this cycle or the next! What are your next steps do you think? 

They aren't monitoring me for the FE cycles. I always O regularly so I don't think its going to help with much. When we start IUI we'll do a monitored cycle to see how the FE is impacting my lining (it tends to be on the thin side, which I think is our major issue). I'm on CD 6 today. Will finish up the FE tomorrow and I'm hoping for another CD 14 O.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck with the lining! Femera didn't I pack mine negatively in any way, and I have heard the same from lots of people so don't worry about that. The only thing is femera made me ovulate way earlier than normal. But I was on 5mg or something, not sure what you are on.

It has been super difficult, trying to feel normal after everything but I am getting there. I have a new normal now and I am slowly excepting it.
We have decided that we will finish the frozen embryos in the clinic, do one more full round of IVF and if not successful we will continue with adoption. I am 35, he is 40 so we are thinking one more full year and then just move forward with a different route to family. Although we are praying and hoping that this FET will work, and then stick around for the whole nine months, and then become a baby that is alive and well.


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm only on 2.5mg so pretty low dose. I O'd on CD 14 last cycle with it and I used to O pretty early (CD 12), so if anything I think its helping to delay my O a little bit which is great. I'm hoping I'll get the same thing to happen this cycle. 

I think with infertility your sense of normal shifts, and losses only compound that. I think your plan makes a lot of sense and I think its great to set timelines like that. Its good to start mentally preparing for what the next steps are, but its also good to have a finishing line in place. That said I am hoping that your FET works as well and that the third times a charm and this one will stick!


----------



## jwilly

Hi ladies, 

I think it is time for me to make my way over here... It is hard being in the other TTC forums sometimes as I feel like my hopes and expectations each month are very different than some of the other ladies. 

A little bit about us. Hubby and I got married August 2015, but started TTC in April of that year. Next month it will have been a two year journey for us. We began seeing an RE shortly after we began trying (July 2015) as I was referred by my family dr to investigate my chronic pelvic pain. At that time, we did bloodwork, semen analysis and HSG and all came back totally normal. In April 2016 we fell pregnant naturally and we were over the moon, only to find out a week later that the pregnancy wasnt viable. We ended my ectopic pregnancy medically in May 2016. 

Since then, we haven't had a positive test. We went back to see our RE in January. She sent me for another HSG, and depending on the results we would move on to IUI or IVF this summer. My right tube was open, but the dye wasnt flowing through the left. Our next appointment isnt until May, so I guess it is just a waiting game until then :shrug:.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi jwilly, sorry to have to welcome you over to this side of the forum. I never thought I would be here myself :/ 

I'm sorry to hear about your ectopic pregnancy as well. That makes things hard! Are you guys trying naturally for these next few cycles? Or are you taking clomid/femara at all? 

We are unexplained, which considering how young we are I find surprising. We started ttc when i was 26 and DH was 29, now I'm nearly 28 and he's 31. There has to be something wrong, it can't just be bad luck that we are on cycle 20 with no pregnancies ever. We'll start IUI in June I suspect, unless life throws us some curve balls.


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all, so it's been nearly ten years trying we have done so much, currently literally just had third eggs collection and hoping to get to day five of blastocyst. We had 11 eggs collected yesterday and four fertilised and strong enough to carry on to blastocyst! Little bit our situation. We have had three IUI treatments, three ivf eggs collection resulting in four cycles with two frozen transfers and two fresh transfers, two transfers ending in BNP but unfortunately we mmc'd and two didn't stick. We did cookie for six months if the fertility nurse scanned us correctly and scan us every time they would have seen Clomid didn't touch us or make any difference. 

We have had various blood tests ending in us having to be on stupid amounts of drugs! Costing silly amounts.

And if I hear someone tell us we are young I will physically hurt them :)


----------



## jwilly

Belle, we are trying naturally until our next appointment with our RE in May. I am hoping that our next step will be a laparoscopy, as I strongly believe I suffer from endometriosis. Everyone seems to think it is a good thing that they haven't found anything "wrong", but I feel the same as you- I can't imagine the past two years were just bad luck. I somewhat hope that our problems are from endo... at least we would actually have an issue to focus on. It would be nice just to have some answers, and all the waiting between appointments is killing me!


----------



## Myshelsong

DanielleTTC said:


> Hey all, so it's been nearly ten years trying we have done so much, currently literally just had third eggs collection and hoping to get to day five of blastocyst. We had 11 eggs collected yesterday and four fertilised and strong enough to carry on to blastocyst! Little bit our situation. We have had three IUI treatments, three ivf eggs collection resulting in four cycles with two frozen transfers and two fresh transfers, two transfers ending in BNP but unfortunately we mmc'd and two didn't stick. We did cookie for six months if the fertility nurse scanned us correctly and scan us every time they would have seen Clomid didn't touch us or make any difference.
> 
> We have had various blood tests ending in us having to be on stupid amounts of drugs! Costing silly amounts.
> 
> And if I hear someone tell us we are young I will physically hurt them :)

Welcome Hun. Sorry this journey has taken so much time for you. I hear you with the costs of infertility treatments! 
Am I reading this right, Did you just have a retrieval? Hope the transfer went smoothly


----------



## Myshelsong

jwilly said:


> Belle, we are trying naturally until our next appointment with our RE in May. I am hoping that our next step will be a laparoscopy, as I strongly believe I suffer from endometriosis. Everyone seems to think it is a good thing that they haven't found anything "wrong", but I feel the same as you- I can't imagine the past two years were just bad luck. I somewhat hope that our problems are from endo... at least we would actually have an issue to focus on. It would be nice just to have some answers, and all the waiting between appointments is killing me!

Good luck with the lap Hun. I also thought that could have been my issue as my aunt has sever endo, but that was not my case. It ended up being male infertility issues with high cinsentrations if DNA fragmentation. How I wish we would have done more tests on my husband and paid the small amounts for that, then me going through surgeries and other procedures that came up normal.

Good luck on your journeys everyone!

Afm - My quick story. Started trying in 2011 but ntnp for a few years before that. Had a few years of testing by my re, was referred to a fertility specialist in Alberta but the referall took ... eighteen months. In the mean time we moved back to Ontario got into a clinic within a few months and started the monitoring and testing. 
Did six IUI's, all negative. 1 IVF cycle. Fresh was successful but after 21 weeks my little boys heart stopped for unknown reasons and he was delivered sleeping. That was last September.
Since then I have done one more FET which resulted in an early loss at just about six weeks and we have another FET scheduled.

Waiting for April cycle to get this FET started again!


----------



## jwilly

Myshelsong, so very sorry for your losses <3 Good luck this cycle. We are also in Ontario (southwestern).


----------



## DanielleTTC

Mysheldong- 
Hey, yes we just had the egg collection last week. We are actually just back from having two embryos put in. So I'll be testing 10th april. It's exciting but it's also very nerve racking.


----------



## Myshelsong

The tww is the worst. Good luck, I hope this ivf cycle is the one. Fingers crossed for you! 
Hi Jwilly, thank you. It has been very emotional. 
There ate a few gals on here that are from Ontario as well that I have met. I am in the Hamilton area. So glad spring has finally sprung


----------



## jwilly

We are in the London area. Happy for spring and thankful that this winter was not too horrible!


----------

